# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Afreageer hoekje

## Petra717

Hier kan je je even afreageren...

----------


## Petra717

ikke ben boos!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben ook boos,verdrietig,één vat zenuwen en stress,angstig en zit er volledig door!!
LIFE 'S A BITCH!!!!!!

----------


## Petra717

IK WIL NIET.... ik wil niet beginnen met EMDR... ik wil gewoon al die stomme, nare, &@*#$ herbelevingen, gedachten, angsten foetsie toveren... zomaar PATS BOEM en dat ze niet meer terug keren...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik snak naar rust/slapen en een rustig,relaxed gevoel!!!!

----------


## Petra717

ik wil evne mijn spanningsklachten kwijt!

----------


## Agnes574

Waarom zijn het v#@rd#@mme altijd de goeien die de miserie over zich heen krijgen???
Wanneer stopt het eens??? Ik wil rust,vrede,regelmaat en geborgenheid....is dat zoveel gevraagd???

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Aggie, 

Blijkbaar is het te veel gevraagd af en toe... vraag me soms af of hopen en vragen om betere tijden wel nut heeft.... toch zijn er mooie dingen in het leven, soms heel klein... maar dagelijks zijn ze er toch. Ik zie ze ook niet elke dag hoor :Smile:  maar weet dat ze er 
zijn

Liefs,  
knufff

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks lieverd..komt wel weer goed...hoop ik; vandaag een harde schijf bij Snoopy ontdekt...gaat het ooit stoppen???
Hopelijk krijg ik maandag bij de dierenarts eens positieve berichten...

Liefs en dikke,dikke knuffel!!

----------


## Liessa

Oesje..hoe is het met je hondjes???

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Liessa  :Wink: 

Gelukkig gaat alles nu goed met mijn wfks..

Maxi is (voorlopig) genezen van haar tumor...
Over een paar weken wordt er een echo van haar buik gemaakt;
-uitzaaiingen te zien..prognose maar een maand of 2 maanden  :Frown: 
-geen uitzaaiingen te zien...prognose nog een paar jaar...DUIMEN!!!!  :Smile: 

Snoopy zijn oog is verwijderd en die harde schijf die ik voelde is weg (was reactie op de vele inspuitingen door 2 operaties kort na elkaar)...zijn (ex)oogje is goed genezen en als zijn haartjes erover groeien zie je er niets meer van!! Zijn bijnaam is nu; Kapitein-één-oog  :Smile: 

Biki en Loco zijn beide zo gezond als een vis!!

Helaas komt nu het besef wél heel hard naar voren dat ik op een gegeven moment toch ooit afscheid ga moeten nemen van mijn lieverds en dat besef doet pijn en is zwaar..maar that's life hé!!

Xx

----------


## Petra717

Fijn om te horen Aggie! 
Helaas that's life! 

Mijn afreageer: kunnen we docenten even een cursus planning geven? 

Liefs, 
petra

----------


## katje45

Baal als een stekker, dat mijn wervelkolom problemen maar niet ophouden.
Wil weer gewoon alles kunnen doen.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Katje!!

Ik baal eveneens als een stekker...omdat mijn gezondheid maar niet wil verbeteren!!

----------


## Déylanna

ik wil gewoon voor altijd rust en niet iedere nacht wakker liggen en niet steeds continue gezeik!!!! en die hypnotherepeut, arts en psycholoog kunnen wat mij betreft de hoogste boom in!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wil terug RUST en REGELMAAT!!!!
Dat het maar rap januari is en dat mijn vriend rap terug kan gaan werken na zijn operatie aan zijn elleboog...kan geen minuut rust vinden nu....pffff!!!!!

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me vandaag echt super k***e!!! Heb verdorrie vandaag DRIE aanvallen gehad, giga buikpijn, en wel 20 keer boven die wc.pot gehangen!!! Een simpel slokje water blijft nog geen vijf minuten binnen  :Frown:  Mijn lichaam voelt nu echt aan alsof er een vrachtwagen over heen is gereden.......*#?!([email protected]+# 

(Maar er is een lichtpuntje, want die Tjee Tjee vlieg van Chicka komt zo ff bij mij langs. En als die langskomt dan kun je de eerste paar uur goed slapen.  :Wink:  Knuffffffff schatje)

----------


## katje45

Hoe is het nu met je Agnes ?
--------

Vandaag is het niet echt een goede dag. Of het door de regen komt of wat dan ook. Ik voel gewoon van alles. Heb het koud. chagerijnig etc..

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Katje,

Zo'n koude regendag maakt je idd niet vrolijk...kan ervan meepraten  :Wink: 
Hier nog steeds evenveel drukte...ik wil alleen zijn en slapen....
Maar...mijn tijd komt wel weer  :Smile: 

Hou moed meissie!! Doe iets leuks,denk aan iets leuks,dans op een leuk muziekje...
make you're day a good 1 .... Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## natasjcha

baal ontzettend want wil zwanger worden maar lukt niet tot nu grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## yinith

ik ben zo enorm boos op meerdere huisartsen ik ben echt opzoek naar een zwarte lijst of mensen die dezelfde slechte ervaring hebben met bepaalde huisartsen zodat mensen ook gewaarschuwd moeten kunnen worden...

----------


## katje45

Ik baal zo dat ik enorme zenuwpijn heb!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik baal dat ik niet meer voldoende kan slapen door een idioot die me écht kwaad heeft gemaakt!! ggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## katje45

Hoi Aggie,

Hoe is het nu ?
______________

Ik zelf baal nog steeds dat mijn lichaam zo heftig reageert op mijn stage. Had toch eigenlijk wel verwacht dat mijn lichaam daaraan gewend was.
Ik moet gewoon moed houden denk ik.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben alweer gekalmeerd hoor en hou me weer bezig met mijn eigen sores  :Wink: 

Hou moed lieverd en gun jezelf voldoende rust!!!

Xx Ag

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Heb ik dat weer, sta ik ergens naar te kijken loopt er iemand keihard tegen mij aan omdat ze de andere kant op keek. Dit voelt niet lekker, maar ik hoop dat het wegtrekt.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoop dat het is weggetrokken Katje??

Ik heb veel last van mijn nek en wordt er een beetje kriegel van...wil eens een dag zonder pijn beleven...wat zou dat héérlijk zijn!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Pff ik wordt zo gestoord, welgeteld 2 dagen om een heel werkstuk maatschappijleer te maken omdat mn geweldige vriendin al gewoon 3 weken niet op school is geweest!! Laat ze mij nu lekker alles oplossen, hoezo leuke vrienden ?? :S

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Syl,

Is het nog gelukt met je werkstuk??
Als het gelukt is kun je des te trotser op jezelf zijn!!!
Dikke knuff Ag  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee Ag,

Jaa het is me uiteindelijk wel gelukt  :Smile: , ik was wel behoorlijk chagrijnig op dr, vooral omdat ze dus gewoon niet meer op school komt, en me nog eens met 3 andere vakken ook laat zitten waar we een werkstuk voor moeten maken!!, en nog eens 1 presentatie, wat ik nu dus ook allemaal alleen moet doen. Ik heb ook geen flauw idee wat er aan de hand is, eerst zei ze ik ben gewoon ziek, daarna liep ze op krukken, en nu heeft ze weer een probleem met drzelf?? 


Dikke knuff Syl

----------


## Kiara

Ik voel me ook boos.... maar dan op mezelf.

Sandra.

----------


## leeuwine

Hoi Kiara,

Ik ken dat ook hoor ben ook vaak boos op mezelf 
dat mijn stomme lijf niet meewil.

----------


## Kiara

ja klopt waarom heb ik dit denk ik dan!
Grrr.. was altijd gezond en ineens bam... voel me af en toe 80.

XXX

----------


## katje45

Hoi Kiara,

Het valt zeker niet mee met allemaal beperkingen leven. Maar in de loop der jaren heb ik wel geleerd te kijken naar wat ik nog wel kan.

----------


## Agnes574

Voel me ook precies een oud omaatje van half de 80 die niet meer uit de voeten kan...
Verschrikkelijk gewoon! 
Katje zegt heel terecht; kijk naar wat je nog wél kan..héél erg juist,doe ik normaal ook,maar nu kan ik effe niets en das om stiepel van te worden!!

Zo...dat afreageerhoekje doet deugd...ben 't weer effe kwijt  :Wink:

----------


## katje45

Hi Aggie,

Heb ik ook wel eens last van hoor!

Net als vandaal dat ik zo'n ontzettende zenuwpijn heb in mijn arm dat ik niet weet waar ik het zoeken moet.

----------


## Petra717

Waarom moet iedereen zo nodig in tijden van crisis het ikke-ikke (en de rest kan stikken) mentaliteit versterken... Denkt men dat ze alles kunnen maken, afspraken niet na hoeven komen, onder tussen verwachten ze dat wel van jou en dat je klaar staat waarneer het hun uitkomt! Waar is het 2-richtingsverkeer gebleven? 

Groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

PPPPPPPPPPFFFFFFFFFFFFFF............
Petra: ik ging hier ver precies hetzelfde schrijven als jij!!
Aanvulling: Waarom elke keer dat egoisme,waarom komt het allemaal op mijn dak terrecht???? Ziet niemand dat ik nog een énorme waslijst heb met 'inhaaldingen' en 'things-to-do'??????????
Je bent geopereerd aan een hernia en zodra je weer iets kunt denken ze dat je weer de oude bent en alles kunt...ik word er doodmoe van;
STEEK MIJ MAAR EEN PAAR MAANDEN ALLEEN (!!!!!) OP EEN ONBEWOOND EILAND!!!
(Wel met mijn wfks natuurlijk  :Wink: )


Waar ik ook stiepel van word is dat er vandaag één koi en één leeuwekopje gestorven zijn in mijn aquariums!!!

----------


## katje45

Hoi Agnes,

Wat zielig!
Wij hebben goudvissen in een vijver en heb die maar een luchtpompje extra gegeven met dit weer.

En Agnes denk goed aan je grenzen anders zit je zo weer in de lappenmand.

Zelf baal ik van alles!

----------


## Tess71

Wil even kwijt aan bovenstaande Moderators dat ik dit een top website vind!!!!!!

Bedankt dat jullie er zijn!

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

ik baal dat school door een ander instituut is overgenomen, ze de financiering niet goed hadden overgenomen, ik daardoor de deurwaarder op me dak kreeg, dat het nu financieel wel goed is, maar ze me niet aangemeld hebben voor nederlands en kantoorpraktijk examen zoals ze belooft hadden en ik het nu ergens na de vakantie moet gaan doen als enige van mijn klas door hun f*cking schuld en dat niemand me kan vertellen wanneer het examen is en het dus tegelijk met mijn andere examens van na de vakantie kan vallen [email protected]#$%!#HY#Y&^%
En ik wil weten wat ik lichamelijk heb!

----------


## Agnes574

> Wil even kwijt aan bovenstaande Moderators dat ik dit een top website vind!!!!!!
> 
> Bedankt dat jullie er zijn!
> 
> Liefs,
> Tess


Kijk iedereen...zo'n post maakt dus mijn hele dag weer goed hé!
Super!!
Thanks Tess!!

----------


## Agnes574

Katje,

Inderdaad zielig hoor voor de visjes...ik heb ook al extra luchtpompjes bijgeplaatst in de 2 aquariums: ze vinden dat een superspeeltje  :Wink: 

Niet te lang balen hé lieverd????
Ik zal met je meebalen zolang ok...

Sterkte en hou moed lieverd!!

Dikke knuff

----------


## Agnes574

Luuss,

Ja lieverd,jij hebt zéker recht om te balen...laat het echter niet teveel aan je hart komen hé..denk om jouw toekomst en laat de rest maar klungelen!

Hou moed en kop op  :Wink: 

Liefs Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wil veel verkoelende regenbuien !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

bedankt agnes574  :Smile: 
ben het met tess eens dat dit een leuke, informatieve site is!

----------


## Tess71

Hier in Amsterdam waait het al heel erg en in de verte zie ik het onweer en de regen al aankomen, joehoe........................ eindelijk verkoeling!!!!!!

----------


## Petra717

van mij mogen die regenbuien ook wel komen hoor aggie!
take care voor de rest!!!

----------


## Petra717

enne ik hoop morgen op een werkdag zonder enge dingen, heb het nu wel weer gehad voorlopig, met inbraak gister en vandaag diefstal, 3x dronken gasten en 1 die met van alles naar iedereen begon te smijten.... kan iemand ooit eens normaal doen? 
waar is dit allemaal voor nodig?

groetjes, 
petra

----------


## katje45

Petra, wat voor eng werk doe je?

----------


## Agnes574

AjAijai...wat maakt mijn meissie nu weer allemaal mee zeg?!
Sterkte meid!!
Dikke knuff Xx




> enne ik hoop morgen op een werkdag zonder enge dingen, heb het nu wel weer gehad voorlopig, met inbraak gister en vandaag diefstal, 3x dronken gasten en 1 die met van alles naar iedereen begon te smijten.... kan iemand ooit eens normaal doen? 
> waar is dit allemaal voor nodig?
> 
> groetjes, 
> petra

----------


## Luuss0404

heb k eindelijk weer een beetje kracht terug en wil ik zwemmen in t meer of openluchtzwenbad en dan regent het :S naja k geniet wel van t omweer, mooie flitsen  :Big Grin:  

petra werk je in de horeca of in een winkel? heb dat in de horeca wel meegemaakt, zown idioot die n glas in iemand anders' gezicht duwde omdat diegene per ongeluk tegen hem aan was geduwd :S

----------


## Petra717

Luuss, nog eventjes je krachten sparen eind volgende week verwachten ze mooi weer! 

Dames, Ik werk in de horeca in een winkel. De rust in terug weer een beetje gekeerd op de afdeling. Zondag heb ik complimenten gekregen van de eigenaar (big bobo) over mijn efficient en secuur handelen en werk! Er was zondag een collega naast mij flauwgevallen en ik heb eerste hulp kunnen verlenen (heb ik toch nog wat aan mijn BHV die over datum is hihi). Nu mag ik misschien mij BHV gaan verlengen!

Groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Luuss0404

Petra ben blij dat de rust weer is teruggekeerd en attent dat je baas zijn waardering laat blijken  :Smile:  Hoop dat je je BHV mag verlengen!

----------


## katje45

Hoi Petra,

Gelukkig dat de rust terug is op je werk. En duim voor de dat je BHV verlengd wordt.

-------

Ik wordt erg sappel van de zenuwpijn in mijn armen.

----------


## Petra717

Dank jullie wel Kitty, en Luus! ik heb nog niets gehoord van bhv verlenging.... aanvraag is in behandeling.

Gister heb ik mijn verhaal kunnen doen over mijn mijn behandeling bij ggz... had echt het gevoel dat de pvp achter mij stond. Ze wou zelf contact opnemen met mijn 'oude' behandelaar, om een andere behandelaar. Wat mij betreft hoeft dat niet meer, ik verhuis naar een andere regio... zo heb ik gister mijn laatste beeldende therapie gehad. En bij de behandelaar van ggz ben ik al 6 weken niet geweest, met de mw van de pvp heb ik afgesproken dat ik haar ook niets laat weten. Mijn nieuwe adres word niet bekend gemaakt.
toch nog beetje goed kunnen afsluiten.

knuffel

----------


## Tess71

Ik baal dat mijn man al jaren kei hard werkt 60/70 uur in de week en dat het niet gewaardeerd wordt door zijn werkgever!
Ook baal ik dat mijn man moeite heeft met gas terug nemen qua werk, en meer aan zich zelf gaat denken. Soms doet hij dit ook wel maar vervalt snel weer in zijn oude gewoonte! Erg jammer en frustrerend!!!!

----------


## mipje

Wat doet je man voor werk Tess? Enne vreet jezelf niet op hoor!

liefs mip

----------


## Lara '52

Ja, Tess ik ken dat ,mijn man was ook elke dag om 07u30 de deur uit en s'avonds om 19u00 terug thuis ,en dan was er de vergaderingen carnaval ;daarbij was het jaar rond elk week-end werken zaterdag/ zondag juist onze maandag was vrije dag , en de baas vondt dit normaal en wanneer er een feest was in de familie hield iedereen rekening met mijn man ook altijd niet plezant of moest ik alleen gaan . :Mad:  

Nu heeft hij iemand anders in de plaats van mijn man maar die stelt andere eisen veel jonger ook ,maar als je een zekere ouderdom hebt ben je al tevree dat je aan t' werk kunt blijven want alles verandert zovlug tecnichs en zo hoe ouder men word hoe minder vlug van aanpak men wordt . 

Zijn werk was maar op 5 min . vd. deur dat was ook veel gewonnen betreft tijd ,in het begin wanneer we samen woonde was dat voor mij ook een aanpassen want je staat er alleen voor , voor alles ,want hij is dik 8jaar ouder en was s'avonds wel uitgeteld een geluk dat ik wel een zeer zelfstandige vrouw ben en mij ook aan gepast heb .LIEFDE ..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Petra, inmiddels al wel wat vernomen over bhv verlening? 

@ Tess en Celest, vervelend dat jullie mannen zoveel werken en niet op een goede manier gewaardeerd worden. 
Mijn vader is ook zo'n persoon die altijd klaar staat voor zijn baas en de tandartsen/kaakchirurgen in het umcg die het werk verschaffen, een hele lange periode heeft hij overgewerkt en daarnaast cursussen gegeven en gevolgd. Ik heb vaak gezegd dat hij het rustiger aan moest doen ivm zjin gezondheid. Toen zou hij beloond worden door de functie van manager te krijgen en hij heeft daar ook een cursus voor gedaan, maar door jalourzie van jongere werknemers is dat niet doorgegaan. Dit heeft geleid tot grote teleurstelling bij mijn vader en hij doet nu ook niet meer dan nodig is en bemoeit zich ook alleen met zijn eigen pakkie an. Voordeel is dat mijn paps nu meer tijd heeft voor zichzelf en er niet meer supermoe uitziet en zowiezo er beter uitziet.

----------


## Agnes574

Even afreageren  :Wink: 

Ik voel me moe, verveeld en rusteloos!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Daarnaast heb ik géén goede dag qua pijn achter de rug ... grrr... :Mad: 
Ik wil me zo graag 's 'gewoon goed' voelen ... al was het maar één dagje :Confused: !!!!!

----------


## Tess71

Lieve Agnes, begrijp precies wat je bedoelt!

Zullen wij samen even heel hard schreeuwen................................

Geef je virtueel even een hele dikke knuffel :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

Hoi TESS ,  :Big Grin:  fijn nog eens iets te lezen van jou ,geduld vrouwke ik weet ook waarover ik spreek , ik voel mij nu veel beter dan vroeger maar heb ook vele ellendige jaren achter de rug je moet het kunnen plaatsen en voor jezelf opkomen ..... niet altijd gemakkelijk  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Ik ben wel sedert echtgenoot op pensioen is veel rustiger , de druk is weg van tegen de klok te leven  :Smile:  het allerbeste dikke knuffel  :Embarrassment:  

Hoe is het met je mama ? NOG VERANDERING ,? 

@ GOEIEMORGEN AGNES , ik hoop ook voor jou dat er betere tijd op til is ,maar met alles een plaatsje te geven en veel van je afschrijven helpt veel , heeft enorm bij mij geholpen ,wou het ook eerst niet geloven  :Confused: 

dikke knuffels (hoop zo een beetje pijn weg te nemen) :Embarrassment:  


grtjs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

@ Tess en Celest,

Vandaag voel ik me alweer een stuk beter (mijn 'dipjes' duren gelukkig niet meer zolang als vroeger  :Wink: ) en ja graag Tess; zou soms idd wel 's even héél hard willen schreeuwen  :Wink: .
Het is idd waar Celest; alles moet een plekje krijgen en verwerkt worden ... dat lukt echter de ene dag beter als de andere  :Wink: .

Dikke knuffels terug  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tess71

Lieve meiden, heerlijk dat wij het hier aan elkaar kwijt kunnen :Smile: 

Celest met mijn mams gaat het niet zo lekker, zij heeft ook veel last van clusterhoofpijn en ook heeft zij op dit moment last van veel ontstekingen ondanks de Diclofinac.
Normaal gaan we altijd wel 1 of 2x in de week even lekker op pad, maar dat zit er nu even niet in.
We zijn allebei een beetje aan het sukkelen, en ik heb op dit moment ook een blaasontsteking en ben daardoor misselijk en erg moe.
Niet echt ideaal om achter de rolstoel te lopen, kan er beter zelf in gaan zitten ha ha

Maar we blijven positief hoor eens komt er een betere tijd :Smile: 

Gelukkig is de druk bij jou afgenomen dat scheelt al een hele hoop en de rest komt ook wel weer goed.

Agnes ik hoop dat jij je vandaag ook weer goed voelt :Smile: 

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, fijn dat je 'dipjes' minder lang duren en je je weer wat beter voelt  :Smile:  

@ Tess, vervelend dat jij en je mams zo sukkelen en daardoor niet even lekker weg kunnen  :Frown: ... wel fijn dat je positief blijft  :Smile:  

@ Tess en Agnes; Schreeuwen kan soms heel verlichtend werken  :Wink: 

@ Celest, ik hoop dat het met jou ook beter gaat  :Smile:  Fijn dat je met jou ervaringen anderen een hard onder de riem steekt  :Smile:  

Dikke knuffel, liefs en beterschap voor jullie allemaal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

@ Luuss en Tess ... WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ..... 
Yép ... doet héél véél deugd  :Big Grin: 

Dikke knuff!!

----------


## Tess71

ik doe meteen mee dames :Smile: 

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA .....dat lucht op ik denk alleen dat de buren nu wakker zijn :0 hi hi 

Wie volgt...?

----------


## Luuss0404

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Ik ben nog steeds niet gebeld door de manager van mijn leraar, ik heb de klantenservice telefonisch en per e-mail bevestiging gevraagd en gevraagd of mijn kosten die ik door hun moest maken vergoed kon krijgen... kreeg ik een e-mail terug dat als ik vragen had ik die moest stellen ARH domme achterwerken daar ook :Mad:  :EEK!:  :Mad:

----------


## Agnes574

WWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAA,

Ik voel me eigenlijk best goed ... enkel dat 'vage, niet te omschrijven gevoel' van onbehagen,verveeldheid,rusteloosheid en 'pppffffffffffff....' blijft hangen!
Géén idee hoe het komt; hoop dat dat snel verdwijnt  :Big Grin: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Agnes, misschien komt het wel doordat je niet weet of je blokkade gaat werken en je moe bent van het wachten en verplicht rust nemen??
Heel veel liefde, geduld en sterkte!

Ik wordt moe van elke keer die extra pijn en extra vermoeidheid na leuke dingen of soms na gewoon dingen doen!

----------


## Agnes574

@ Luuss, 
Ik denk idd dat het daar mee te maken heeft.... of die blokkade gaat helpen?
Ik krijg er steeds meer twijfels over  :Frown: 

Die verplichte rust...daar word ik cru gezegd helemaal ZOT van!!

_Ik wordt moe van elke keer die extra pijn en extra vermoeidheid na leuke dingen of soms na gewoon dingen doen!_
Dat herken ik ook ... kan dat nu nooit 's overgaan????

Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## dotito

ja wat betreft die vermoeidheid daar kan ik van meespreken de laaste tijdddddddddddddddd.  :Mad: word er ook lastig van weet je,vandaag voel ik me wel okè :Big Grin: alleen met momenten die stomme rugggggggggg :Mad:

----------


## smoothy

waarom voel ik me zo kloten ik haat het leven en deze wereld ik wil schreeuwen en weg rennen en weer in een hoekje zitten dan weer denk ikik maak er een eind aan ik kap ermee

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve smoothy, misschien kan je er met iemand over praten of je frustraties om proberen te zetten in iets positiefs dmv sport of iets creatiefs...?

----------


## dotito

hey smoothy,

mischien is het best dat je hulp gaat zoeken met iemand gaan praten bv,heb ik destijds ook gedaan.weet je juist waar die negative gevoelens vandaan komen of niet?ik hoop echt dat je er vlug uitkomt.ik wens je veel moed en sterke toe,u niet laten gaan he! en zoek op tijd hulp.

beste,D

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik ben gefrustreerd! 
Dit was de korste poging ooit om samen het huishouden te doen  :Frown:  Als ik weer eens ben weggeweest en thuiskom, dan mag ik de volgende dag (zoals nu) weer lekker de was en afwas gaan doen, dan kan ik weer de tafels, stoelen en keuken gaan schoonmaken omdat het plakt en vies is... ZUCHT
Ik ben er zat van om als hisvrouw behandeld te worden en om achter een vriend van mij aan te bellen als hij weer eens niet komt opdagen terwijl hij het wel beloofd heeft...

----------


## Sylvia93

Ahw Luuss,

Mannen kunnen soms zooo frustrerend zijn!! Vooral als ze niks achter hun kont aan opruimen. En mn zus heeft ook zo'n vriendin die nooit op komt dagen als ze iets afgesproken hebben. Doodirritant..

Misschien moet jij maar een x in opstand komen, haha gewoon een tijdje niks doen, opeen geven moment zullen ze wel moeten  :Big Grin:  Dan hebben ze geen onderbroek meer om aan te trekken haha!

----------


## dotito

hey Luussje,

dat is niet leuk he dat ze alles zo vies achter laten ik ken dat gevoel.mijn exman was ook zo iemand.is zo als sylvia zegt gewoon is alles laten liggen.heb ik vroeger ook gedaan,maar dan met de vaat.heb alles is laten staan zodat ik geen borden en glazen meer had.dan heeft hij maar besloten op een vaatwasser te kopen :Big Grin: ja die mannen toch he!ze zijn allemaal de zelfde.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, herkenbaar! Ik had eerst ook zo'n vriendin die nooit op kwam dagen of afbelde, omdat ik het zat werd dde vriendschap afgekapt en de rest van onze vriendengroep wordt nu inmiddels ook goed zat van... en die vriend weet dat als hij as dinsdag niet komt het ook over en uit is... dus we zien wel hoe het loopt... ik heb geen zin meer om energy te steken in mensen als ik er niks voor terugkrijg!

@ Syl en Dotito, al doe ik hier 2 week niks, dan wordt er pas afwas of was gedaan als datgene wat nodig is (vorken, sokken) op is ... het helpt weinig dat we een afwasmachine hebben, als mijn paps 3 dingen nodig heeft wast hij die 3 dingen af ...

----------


## dotito

hey Luuss,

ja meiske,dat is niet leuk he.ik vrees dat je er dan zult mee moeten leren leven,hoop dat betert :Wink: die mannen toch :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Sja, misschien eens met je vader en broertje over hebben?? Zeg dat jij niet constant de tijd hebt om alles te doen etc! Misschien werkt een schema maken? Zodat ze beide zo afentoe ook iets doen. 

En groot gelijk hoor, als iemand je constant teleurstelt, en niet komt opdagen met afspraken, dan heb ik ook zoiets van: 'Waarom steek ik nog tijd in je'?? Hoop voor je dat hij het niet tot zover laat komen, en gewoon a.s. dinsdag wél komt!

Knuff Syl

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Schema's hebben we al heel vaak gemaakt zowel voor het daadwerkelijke huishouden als voor dingen in huis die nog moeten (verven ed), bv dat mijn broertje 1x per week kookt en dat mijn paps en ik de rest om en om koken... enz, maar op de een of andere manier ben ik de enige die mij daaraan houd  :Confused: 
Praten doe ik ook vaak, als mijn rug veel pijn doet en ik chagerijnig ben dan doen mijn broertje en paps wel dingen, maar ik heb geen zin dat het alleen dan gebeurd, want dan zou ik dat voor hun altijd moeten zijn zodat zij ook wat doen...
En ja mensen die teveel energie kosten kan ik niet gebruiken dus die bonjour ik ook uit mijn leven... dus hopen dat die vriend volgende week wel komt... achja ik zie wel... 
Vanmiddag gezellig naar een vriendin toe die ik niet zovaak zie, zij is niet zo goed in vragen of iemand langskomt ed dat heeft ze ook aangegeven, maar dit keer stelde ze het zelf voor, dus vind ik echt super van haar! Als we vanmiddag gaan winkelen kijk ik wel even of er iets leuks voor der is  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Echt typisch mannen, maar moet zeggen dat mn zus zich ook slecht aan schema's houdt. Mn moeder heeft ook ooit eens een schema gemaakt met dat we om en om zouden afwassen. Opeen geven moment moest ik iedere dag afwassen omdat mn zus niks deed  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Dat is ook zo geweest in de weken dat mn zus en ik alleen zijn geweest doordat mn moeder in het ziekenhuis lag. Mn zus verdomt het ook om iets te doen. En helaas is dat er moeilijk uit te krijgen  :Frown:  Zo'n beetje al het onmogelijke heb je al uitgeprobeerd, maar ze werken gewoon niet mee, pff dats erg vervelend..

Veel plezier vanmiddag! Toch wel leuk dat jullie dan samen iets gaan doen, is ook erg belangrijk dat ze zelf aan heeft gegeven dat ze dat niet zo goed 'durft'. En dat jij dan de eerste stap zet om samen iets leuks te gaan doen! En ik ben zeer benieuwd of ie op komt dagen. Wij hadden gister in de kroeg ook zo'n gevalletje, er was iemand met ons mee naar Rammstein die zn kaartje nog niet betaald had, en dat geld zou ie gister komen brengen naar de kroeg, hij kwam ook gewoon niet opdagen... Ook niet voor de eerste keer dus  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,

Ja zussen en broeders wat moet je er soms mee  :Confused:   :Wink: 
Het was gister erg gezellig bij die vriendin, ik heb tegen haar gezegd dat ik het goed van haar vind dat ze mij verteld heeft dat ze niet zo goed is in afspreken zodat ik dat weet en dat ik het daarom nog meer fantastisch vind dat ze me deze afspraak zelf had voorgesteld  :Smile:  Anyway, het was echt heel leuk  :Smile: 
En ja leuk zo iemand die zegt 'ja ik kom zo geld brengen' en dan vervolgens niet komt opdagen... volgende keer maar geen geld meer voorschieten denk ik dan maar  :Wink:

----------


## smoothy

dank jullie voor de advies maar ben al jaren in therapie en sporten lukt me niet heb er geen enkele puff voor dat komt omdat ik niet of slecht slap zo;n twee a drie uur per nacht.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja idd... Gelukkig dat het leuk was  :Smile: 

Nou moet ik me ook maar ergens op gaan afreageren, heb een tijd gezeten op een 'nagelforum', maar de leden daar waren nogal vreemd, en reageerden idioot op me, en negeerden me. Dus ik had gevraagd wat er mis was blabla, toen vonden ze opeens allemaal dat ik fel reageerde en irritant was etc. Dus ik had besloten goed, ik ben klaar met ze, ik ga al mn berichten leeghalen en mn foto's verwijderen. Terwijl ik daarmee bezig was heeft een van die vrouwen mn login geblokkeerd!!! *grr* Nu staan dus al MIJN foto's op dat forum, zonder dat ik ze weg kan halen, en ik ze wel weg wilt hebben :Frown:  Ik ben echt verschrikkelijk kwaad, wat zij doet is mijn foto's in bewaring nemen terwijl ik heb aangegeven dat ik ze eraf ging halen... Wat is toch hun probleem  :Frown:  Mn vriend is nu bezig met kijken of hij in contact met dat grietje kan komen (ze is 35 en gedraagt zich als een kind van 10). Hopenlijk dat dat werkt, zodat ik weer kan inloggen en alsnog mijn foto's eraf kan halen, want zij wilt mn berichten niet verwijderen omdat ze dan haar kostbare 10000 berichten kwijt is (ruim 900 zijn er van mij, dus stel je voor dat ze die eraf moet halen). Pff ik ben echt kwaad en zeer teleurgesteld in ze, krijg net te horen dat mn vriend ook niks kan doen. Balen  :Frown:  Zou je tegen zoiets aangifte kunnen doen? Ze neemt toch mijn materiaal in bezit zonder toestemming..

----------


## dotito

@sylvia,hoop voor u dat in orde komt meid,kan me wel ergens voorstellen dat dat balen is.heb geen idee of je er iets kan tegen doen.
hoop van wel voor u.

succes,D :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Thanks  :Smile: 
Idd ik hoop het ook, als het goed is kun je er wel voor informeren bij de politie, dit valt onder internetfraude. En dat vrouwtje die behoudt mijn materiaal zonder toestemming, en ontneemt mij het recht om dit te verwijderen. Baal er nog steeds verschrikkelijk van, heb dr gemailt met dit alles erin, en met de waarschuwing dat ik naar de politie stap wanneer ze mij dit recht blijft ontnemen, hoop dat ze zich voor morgenochtend bedenkt, heb helemaal geen zin om hier zo'n zaak van te maken. Maar ik wil ook niet dat ze mijn materiaal zomaar behoudt. :Frown:  

En we zagen net ook nog eens dat onze hamster was overleden  :Frown:  Hamstertje was al 6 jaar, was zoiezo al erg oud voor een hamster, maar het blijft zielig. Gelukkig is ze wel in dr slaap overleden, beestje lag er heel vredig bij, alsof ie echt lag te slapen. Mn moeder moest m ook echt aanraken om mij te overtuigen dat ie echt dood was  :Frown:  Maar helaas, net dus maar begraven naast mn caviaatje die een paar maanden terug ook was overleden. Dit keer wordt het ook geen nieuwe hamster meer, we hebben nog een kat, cavia en mijn superlieve konijntje  :Smile:  

Pfoeh het helpt wel om een beetje van me af te schrijven  :Smile: 

Xxx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Smoothy, hopelijk wijst het slaaponderzoek iets uit en kan er een oplossing gevonden worden voor je slaapprobleem, als die er eenmaal is hoop ik voor je dat je je beter gaat voelen en meer puf zal krijgen!

@ Syl, vervelend zeg dat gedoe  :Frown:  Wettelijk gezien kan je volgens mij de beheerster wel aanklagen, maar ik hoop dat ze terug heeft gereageerd en jij je posts en foto's kan verwijderen zodat je niet naar de rechtbank hoeft! 
Gecondoleerd met je hamster!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd het is behoorlijk vervelend, en zit hier ook erg mee  :Frown: .
Ik ben nu in contact gekomen met een ICT-Jurist gespecialiseerd in Internetrecht. Hopenlijk dat hij iets voor mij kan doen, hij heeft mij iig wel al laten weten dat zij het aan mij verplicht is mijn foto's en berichten te verwijderen.

Heb zelf ook gemaild met degene die over dat forum gaat, maar met haar heb ik het meeste in discussie gelegen, ze pijnst er ook absoluut niet over om mijn foto's en berichten weg te halen. Maar wel heeft ze mijn hele profiel verwijderd én mijn naam overgezet in Anoniem. Nu staan er dus foto's op dat forum van bijv mijn nagels/spullen/huisdieren gepost door ene Anoniem. Dit is dus allemaal van mij en wil ik daar gewoon weghebben  :Frown:  Pff wordt er zelf een beetje hopeloos van :Frown:  

Lang leve het afreageerhoekje  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja lang leve het afreageerhoekje  :Wink: 
Stom zeg van die vrouw dat ze jou account heeft verwijderd en een nieuwe ervan heeft gemaakt, echt belachelijk! Hopelijk kan die ICT-jurist dat voor je rechtzetten, want dit slaat nergens op! Hopelijk ish et snel over en kan het zonder rechtzaak opgelost worden! Heel veel succes!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd! Het zit er alleen niet echt in, deze vrouw is zéér onvolwassen. Heeft een forum, maar bevat de Nederlandse taal niet eens. Ik kwam in mijn tijd daar zinnen tegen waarvan ik dacht waar haalt ze het vandaan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ook heeft ze slechte regels, en deze regels lapt zij zelf ook nog eens aan haar laars. Ik kan namelijk wel gewoon op het forum komen, en kan zo lezen wat zij over mij zegt. Ik ben al uitgemaakt voor "Laag, Laf, Aandachttrekker" en nog wel ergere dingen. Echt rot om te lezen, en kan daar ook zeer kwaad om worden. Maar dat heeft verder toch geen nut. Nu realiseer ik mezelf alleen maar meer en meer hoeveel leuke en lieve leden en collega's wij hier hebben !  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ja ik ben blij dat we hier op het forum wel respect voor elkaar hebben en dat zulke taal verwijderd of aangepast wordt! Ik heb eerder ook op een ander forum gezeten, waar ik mij ook heb afgemeld omdat ze daar ook niet jofel waren, ik heb daar gewoon mijn posts verwijdered en daarna mij afgemeld, konde ze er ook niks meer aandoen  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Grr, ik wordt er alleen maar gekker van, mijn gehele IP is nu gebanned, ik kan niet meer op het forum komen en dmv backups gaat zij al mijn foto's en berichten welke ik eerder verwijderd heb weer terugplaatsen. Dus ook foto's waarin mijn naam gemeld staat. Volgens deze ICT-jurist mag dat helemaal niet, omdat deze persoonsgebonden zijn. Ik kan nu dus helemaal niet meer op het forum, en moet iemand anders laten kijken naar teruggeplaatste foto's. Het wordt alleen maar erger :Frown:  Die ICT-Jurist kan verder ook niks doen, omdat dat mens ook contact met hem opgenomen heeft. Zodra mn vriend iets vind van foto's met naamgebonden, *welke ik net hoor dat hij deze heeft gevonden  :Smile: * gaan we opnieuw contact opnemen, we gaan even kijken welke juridische stappen mogelijk zijn. 

Pff waarom moeten sommige mensen toch zo enorm dom/lastig zijn  :Frown:  Wordt er helemaal gek van  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, wat vervelend zeg allemaal! Echt stom dat ze zo kinderachtig doet, ze kan toch ook gewoon je keuze respecteren en niet zo moeilijk doen! Hopelijk kan de ICT-jurist wat met de persoondgebonden foto's ed... en heb je snel je recht weer terug! Heel veel sterkte!
Btw, die vriend kwam gister uiteindelijk wel, hij zou om 10 uur hier zijn, toen belde ik hem omdat hij er niet was zou hij om 12 uur hier zijn, was hij ineens daarna online dat hij van zijn aangifte nog dingen moest doen en dus hier om 2 uur zou zijn. Toen hij kwam hebben we een gesprek gehad over dat hij met zijn telefoon mijn telefoon kon over laten gaan of zo'n gratis 'bel me' sms kon sturen als hij geen beltegoed meer had om te bellen, dat hij met de huistelefoon van zn huisgenoot naar mijn huistelefoon had kunnen bellen en dan kunnen zeggen 'met... bel me even terug' ofzo dus hij zo van dat ik daar gelijk in had, maar dat hij geen beltegoed had en daar niet aan gedacht had... naja toen uit eten geweest en naar de stamkroeg gegaan, had hij ineens wel beltegoed om de telefoon van een vriend van ons over te laten gaan... heb hem gezegd dat ik het spijtig vind dat hij het wel bij iemand anders kan doen, maar niet bij mij en dat ik nu echt pissed off ben en toen ben ik naar huis gegaan .... AAARRRGGGGG

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Pff, en dat durft zich nog een vriend te noemen  :Frown:  Kan me best voorstellen dat je dan boos wordt, zou ik ook worden!!

Overigens doet die ICT-Jurist verder niets meer voor mij, deze vrouw heeft ook contact met hem gehad en heeft allerlei leugens de rondte in gestrooid welke hij gelooft. :Frown: 
Sommige mensen maken het leven echt misselijkmakend  :Frown: ...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, wat stom zeg van die ICT-jurist!  :Frown:  Hopelijk kom je met die advocaat vanmiddag verder! Ik wens je er heeeeel veel succes bij!

Hij zegt niet alleen een vriend van me te (willen) zijn, maar ook dat hij heel veel van mij houd  :Confused:  Nou als dat betekend dat hij niet een avond voor mij naar Groningen kan komen, mij niet kan bellen en ik achter zijn kont aan kan gaan, maar hij dat wel kan voor een vriend die naar t buitenland gaat voor 2 week dan snap ik er geen reet meer van! Hele jammere is dat ik van hem hou en er nu vanaf moet zien te komen, want hij veranderd toch niet...  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd dat is rot, maar ergens ben ik nu blij dat zij aangegeven heeft definitief niks van mij te willen verwijderen, en niet meer op mij te gaan reageren via de mail. Nu kan ik dus die advocaat bellen. Hoop dat het nog lukt, mijn vriend heeft zijn nummer en die is weg tot een uur of 4 (miss later) Overigens is woensdag voor mij mijn fitnessdag dus ga ik meestal rond 4 uur richting sportschool. Ik heb er ook geen idee van tot hoelaat zo iemand bereikbaar is..

En over die vriend idd is vervelend. Misschien eens een goed gesprek met hem voeren? Over hoe jij je voelt, en de dingen die jij hier ook zegt bijv wel 2 weken voor iemand anders naar het buitenland gaan etc. Misschien gaat hij hier zijn ogen van openen? Sja en mocht dat niet het geval zijn, dan is het idd erg moeilijk om over zoiets heen te komen, helaas :Frown: 

Knuff xx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ik weet niet wanneer die advocaat bereikbaar is.... ik weet wel dat mijn paps zijn advocaat ook 's avonds kon bereiken, dus misschien deze advocaat ook wel en anders kan je er morgen achteraan bellen...

Ik heb die vriend al vaker aangesproken op dat hij moet bellen of mijn telefoon moet laten overgaan als hij te laat komt of niet kan komen, aangezien internet smsen bijna nooit aankomen, dus dat zou hij in het vervolg doen (dat beloofde hij de laatste 6x, ik heb er alleen nog niks van gemerkt) en toen hij hier gister net was heb ik tegen hem dat ik het stom vind dat als hij voor mij hierheen komt hij rond een uur of 10 wil komen om dan rond 17 uur weer weg te gaan en dat nu die vriend komende 2 week op vakantie gaa en die nog een avondje uit wil het Wel anders kan... en toen hij dus ineens een telefoon kon laten overgaan heb ik mijn teleurstelling en boosheid wel duidelijk gemaakt... ik had hem net aan de telefoon en hij snapt geloof ik niet helemaal dat ik boos en teleurgesteld ben  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd ik heb die advocaat net gebeld, het verhaal uitgelegd en heb een afspraak staan voor woensdag 23 december. 

Echt rot dat een vriend zo kan reageren, en dan ook nog eens niet snappen dat je boos en teleurgesteld bent. Ik heb het met een goede vriendin ook meegemaakt, haar heb ik een tijdje links laten liggen, maar omdat ze me begon te missen is het weer goedgekomen, sindsdien nooit meer iets gebeurd  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte lieve Syll en Luuss!!
Dikke,warme knuff van mij!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, fijn dat je nog even voor de kerst bij de advocaat langs kan, hopelijk kan hij iets voor je doen!
Ik denk niet dat 'links laten liggen' gaat helpen, denk dan eerder dat het contact verwaterd en mijn gevoelens verdwijnen of omslaan in nog meer frustratie...

@ Agnes, dikke warme knuffel terug!

----------


## Ronald68

Sylvia,

Een raar verhaal. Hopelijk kom je er uit volgende week. 
Dit zijn overigens wel van die zaken waardoor ik een rechtsbijstand heb afgesloten. In mijn strijd tegen Ziggo heeft dat al goed geholpen.

Succes!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Het is idd een raar verhaal, maar zij mag onder geen enkele rede foto's van mij waarin mijn naam verwerkt staat bewaren. 
En idd ook ik moet een afspraak maken over deze rechtsbijstand, ik heb zelf geen inkomen, en mijn moeder heeft ook een veeel te laag inkomen, en overigens zit die zelf ook bij een advocaat tegen mijn vader.
Hoop dat dit voor mij ook gaat werken, zie er wel een beetje tegenop, maar goed het moet maar ik ga niet over mij heen laten lopen!

@ Luuss,

Ja idd, het blijft moeilijk, ik blijf hopen dat het goedkomt tussen jullie vriendschap :Smile: 

@ Ag

Dikke thanks en een knuffel terug aan jullie allemaal!  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

> maar ik ga niet over mij heen laten lopen!


Dat is de juiste instelling. Nogmaals succes!

----------


## Agnes574

Effe afreageren voor het slapengaan ....

Ik voel me momenteel boos, verward, verdrietig, gekwetst, bedrogen en ga zo maar door!!!!! Bepaalde personen hebben mij zéér diep geraakt/gekwetst en ik weet niet of ik dat zomaar achter me kan laten  :Confused:  :Mad:  Ergens zou ik met bepaalde personen eens een hartig woordje willen spreken: spelen met gevoelens heeft consequenties ... maar ach, wat heeft dat voor nut > het is zoals het is ...
Ik ben actief aan het proberen bepaalde zaken te verwerken, maar makkelijk is dat niet  :Mad: .

ps; niet vragen naar het wat en waarom: dat hou ik voor mezelf en zet ik liever niet online  :Frown: 

Vanmiddag eens de stad in (wat gaan shoppen) om mijn hoofd proberen leeg te krijgen .. hopelijk lukt dat en stopt het geratel daarboven in het koppie .. heb nu precies het gevoel dat er een knoop zit vanbinnen en das géén fijn gevoel!!

Ook heb ik weer véél zenuwpijn en daar baal ik van als een mega-stekker .......... ggrrrrrrrrrr ... iemand schreef me eens; ik zou willen slapen en niet meer wakker worden voorlopig .. awel, dat gevoel heb ik nu ook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Frown:   :Mad:   :Frown:   :Mad:   :Frown:   :Mad:   :Frown:   :Mad:   :Frown:   :Mad:   :Frown:   :Mad:   :Frown:   :Mad:   :Frown:   :Mad:   :Frown:   :Mad:

----------


## Tess71

Lieve Ag,

Rot zeg dat jij je zo k*t voelt, en ik ga ook niet zeggen kop op, dat is zo een dood doener!!
Ik hoop wel voor je dat jij je snel weer wat beter voelt, en dat je vrienden/familie hebt die je wel een goed gevoel en liefde geven en daar gaat het uiteindelijk om!
Sterkte en vanuit Amsterdam een dikke knuffel.

Sylvia sterkte woensdag en ik hoop voor je dat het goed afloopt!

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Agnes574

@ Tess,

Hoi lieverd, door me af te kunnen reageren voel ik me al een stukje beter  :Wink: 

Ik heb soms gewoon even een dipje  :Embarrassment: , maar ik blijf over het algemeen positief denken , dus komt wel weer in orde  :Wink: 

Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Lieve lieve Aggie,

Echt ontzettend rot voor je, ik voel met je mee! Soms kun je maar beter denken: Die persoon is het mij gewoon niet waard! Ik heb zoveel lieve personen om mij heen welke wél om me geven én van me houden!

Wel weer vervelend dat je zoveel last van die zenuwpijn hebt, ik hoop echt dat er binnenkort een oplossing voor je komt! Maarre dat niet meer zeggen hoor! Wij kunnen niet zonder ons lieve Aggie!!

@ Tess,

Thanx!  :Smile: 

Dikke knuff, en hopen dat je je snel iets beter gaat voelen!

----------


## Agnes574

@Syll,

Merci voor je lieve berichtje, je hebt helemaal gelijk  :Wink: 

Sterkte woensdag lieverd!!

Dikke knuff XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, vervelend dat je zo aan het malen bent  :Frown:  Hopelijk vinden medici snel een oplossing voor je zenuwpijn... 
Probeer je energie niet op negatieve dingen te richten, maar op de positieve dingen (lieve vrienden, familie, je woefkes), ik weet uit ervaring (worstel er ook mee) dat het moeilijk is... Heel veel sterkte, liefs en n knuffel!

@ Syl, heel veel succes as woensdag, hopelijk kom je dan een stap in de goed richting!

----------


## Sylvia93

Thanks allemaal!  :Smile:  Hoop dat hij iets voor mij kan doen, het ziet er goed uit voor mij, aangezien er foto's op dat forum staan waarin mijn echte naam + achternaam verwerkt staat, en deze is zij verplicht eraf te halen. Maar doet ze niet, dus dan kan ze een dwangsom per dag per foto krijgen, en ik heb al gezien dat zo'n bedrag je echt niet in de koude kleren gaat zitten!! Eerlijk gezegd schrok ik ervan wat voor hoog bedrag ze mogen eisen!!

Ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden!  :Smile: 

xxx

----------


## dotito

Hey Agnes,

Ik wou je gewoon maar even zeggen,dat ik met je mee leef.Ik zelf heb al ook veel meegemaakt,kan heus begrijpen wat je doorstaat.wens jou heel veel sterkte toe meid!!! En niemand is het waard om je zo te voelen,dat ik heb nu ook ervaren in mijn leven.Hoop van harte dat je vlug weer openbloeit.

veel liefs,D :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

@ Dotito,

Komt in orde lieve Do  :Wink: ,

Jij ook héél veel sterkte met je zware revalidatie ... hopelijk kun je de komende dagen een beetje uitrusten en genieten!!

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,ja dat uitrusten zal wel lukken verplicht mij er gewoon nu toe.

lieve groetes,D :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Lieve agg, 

Ik hoop dat je lekker hebt kunnen shoppen! Ben blij dat je hier wat hebt kunnen uiten, kan soms zo opluchten even uit te razen. Soms is het ook erg nodig!
Is niet niets wat er gebeurd bij je! Vind jammer dat ik het nu pas lees, en nu pas iets kan plaatsen. Lieverd je mag mij altijd bellen/mailen/msn'nen of wat dan ook!!!
Hopelijk voel je je al iets beter, en komt er 2010 verbetering in al je pijnen! 

Dikke knufff! 
HVJ!
petra

----------


## dotito

voel me eigenlijk zwaar teleurgesteld :Frown: en kwaad :Mad: voor het verhaal kort te houden.vanmorgen stak er een brief in mijn bus van de mutualiteit.in die brief stond dat het over een terugvordering ging.ze hadden op de dienst uitkeringen een foutje gemaakt.nu moet ik een bedrag van 2995 euro terug betalen.ze hebben mij afgelopen jaar teveel uitbetaalt plezant he!! das ook ne goeie nieuwjaar.gelukkig mag ik het in stukken terug betalen.heb er echt koppijn van gekregen.grrrrr..........

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Woow, dats echt zeer zwaar balen..  :Frown:  Idd geen lekker begin van het nieuwe jaar  :Frown:  Jee echt rot..

Hier ook zoiets, kreeg een brief van het incassobureau, van de beugeltandarts (waar ik al sinds maart niet meer geweest ben) of we ff 82 euro wilde dokken van 2 onbetaalde rekeningen. Rekeningen welke betaald waren!! Na een hoop gebel bleek dat het rekeningnummer op die rekeningen gewoon niet klopte! En de incasso blijft maar beweren dat we het moeten betalen.. Vanmiddag bij die arts geweest, nja die wisten van niets, ander telefoonnummer gehad. Morgen daarheen bellen, kijken of ze het kunnen oplossen. Ze hadden gewoon een verkeerd rekeningnummer op die rekeningen gezet, en nu mogen wij daar idd ook voor boeten! 

Grr ze zijn echt lekker bezig zo voor het nieuwe jaar hè.  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Do,

Das idd zwaar,zwaar balen en niet niks ook dat bedrag!!
Moeten ze daar nu persé nog mee komen zo vlak voor de jaarwisseling???
Harteloos vind ik het!!

Sterkte meid!!

Syll, jij ook sterkte ... al valt 82 euro nog een beetje te overzien  :Wink:  ; blijft balen!!

Knuff, Ag Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Ach ja idd dat valt wel mee, vergelijken met Do. Wij hoeven het hoogstwaarschijnlijk ook nieteens te betalen.
Idd ook heerlijk getimed om met zoiets een dag voor oudjaar te komen, hoe * kun je je nieuwe jaar ingaan :S Verbaas me er zelf ook nog steeds over hoe dit soort fouten kunnen gebeuren! Ben het ook helemaal met je eens, Harteloos!!

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,ja zegt dat wel dat is idd wel balen!! :Mad: 

lieve groetjes,terug D,x

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,blijkbaar heeft er iemand op de dienst uitkeringen een verkeerde code ingetypt.met gevolg dat ik per maand een 300 euro teveel ben uitbetaald.ben nu ongeveer een 1/5 jaar(arbeidsongeschikt) dus rekent uit he! als dat mens haar job goed had gedaan,had ik die miserie nu niet gehad.maar swat is balen,maar laat mijn hoofd niet hangen hoor.ik betaal ze gewoon terug per maand hoeveel dat ik kan missen punt.

voor jou ook een fijn jaar toegewenst
laat het vuurwerk maar knallen vananond(maar voorzichtig zijn he!)

lieve groetjes,D :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Ik vind het echt superknap van je dat je je hoofd niet laat hangen!! En er zo tegenover staat, echt super van je!! Maar blijf het raar vinden dat zulke fouten zo simpel gemaakt worden!

Voor alle lieve leden Happy New Year en idd voorzichtig met vuurwerk! (hehe ik ga mn best doen om er heelhuids doorheen te komen!)

Liefs Syl

----------


## Ronald68

Bah wat ben ik oud. Vanochtend weer met mijn neus op de feiten gedrukt, toen ik om 3 uur (am) naar bed ging omdat ik uitgeteld was. En dat terwijl mijn dochter (5 jaar!) nog lekker op bleef om naar Nick Jr te kijken. Verzachtende omstandigheid is wel dat ze van half 10 tot half 12 (pm) voorgeslapen had.

Maar iedereen de beste wensen voor 2010 en verstand komt met de jaren!

----------


## Agnes574

*Happy 2010 !!!!*
Nu weer lekker terug naar het 'gewone leven'...wat dat ook moge brengen dit jaar ...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito, die rekening is echt balen  :Frown:  Maar ik las dat je dit jaar ook gaat trouwen dus dat is ontzettend goed nieuws!  :Big Grin:  Hopelijk komen er dit jaar allemaal positieve dingen voorbij!

@ Syl, heelhuids bekomen van oud&nieuw en vuurwerk afsteken?  :Wink:  

@ Ronald, wel grappig om te lezen, maar kan me voorstellen dat je je oud voelt... mijn paps bleef op tot uurtje of 2 en is naar bed gegaan want hij heeft weinig met de 'feestdagen' en de kids van mensen hier in de buurt wouden perse om 12 uur gewekt worden dus de ouders hadden dat braaf gedaan, maar de kids werden wakker en vielen net zo hard weer in slaap  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,ja das echt balen,maar ik kan er niets aan veranderen.en idd dat trouwen is al een heel mooi geshenk voor 2010!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha jaa ben er heelhuids doorheen gekomen!! Ging wel iets fout, de lont was op dus moest verder met een aansteker, en mn moeder gaf zo'n rotaansteker met gewoon vlammetje, die doe je aan en vloog linea recta tegen mn duim aan bij het eerste zuchtje wind. Brandplek dus, maar goed dat was het voordeel van de sneeuw, brok sneeuw opgelegd en geen enkele last meer van gehad, er is zelfs niks zichtbaars meer  :Big Grin: .

Ehh zo nu ga ik maar even mn spullen inpakken voordat ik weer te laat kom bij badminton  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Heerst in Nederland ook het probleem; 'Het strooizout is op'???

Ze zeiden vanavond hier op het nieuws dat de voorraden ver op zijn en dat de schepen strooizout pas medio volgende week arriveren  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , wordt nog lachen ... of niet!!!

----------


## Ronald68

Wij hebben hier in de polder nog voor 3 dagen, dus komen we het weekend wel door. Maandag zien we wel weer.
Gelukkig zijn de fietspaden vanmiddag nog gestrooit, dus kan ik hopelijk morgen weer fatsoenlijk naar mijn werk.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoop het ook voor je collega!!
Zéker in de polders dan nog, daar strooien ze vast niet zoveel als op de grote wegen ?!
Ik wens je een veilige heen- en terugtrip  :Wink: !!

----------


## Sylvia93

> Wij hebben hier in de polder nog voor 3 dagen, dus komen we het weekend wel door. Maandag zien we wel weer.
> Gelukkig zijn de fietspaden vanmiddag nog gestrooit, dus kan ik hopelijk morgen weer fatsoenlijk naar mijn werk.


 :EEK!: 
En wij maar ploeteren om te fietsen en te rijden! :Stick Out Tongue: 
Bij ons is de hele week het strooizout al op! Hele glijpartij op de bruggen geweest, en úren lange files. Een neef van mij werkt in amsterdam, en heeft er 5,5 uur over gedaan om terug naar Zaandam te rijden!!

----------


## Agnes574

Het is overal wel een ramp momenteel geloof ik, al lees ik dat het in N'land nog een stukje erger is dan hier in België blijkbaar.

Syll, als ik jouw verhalen lees zit je ver ingesneeuwd daar en ze geven morgen wéér sneeuw af !! Hou je warm en verzorg je butsen en builen ok!!

Hier gaat alles wel redelijk op de grote wegen, de secundaire wegen echter zijn een regelrechte ramp!! In de bebouwde kom is het één ijsbaan ... straks om boodschappen en mss wat filmpkes en dan lekker het hele weekeind binnenblijven  :Wink: .

----------


## Ronald68

Het is hier ontzettend koud, dus ben maar met de auto gegaan vanmiddag. Nu maar hopen dat ik weer weg kom, ik sta geparkeerd op een ijsbaan.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Het is hier ook een puinhoop, en idd hoorde het al, wordt nog meer sneeuw verwacht  :Frown:  We zitten dan wel niet ingesneeuwd in een halve meter sneeuw, maar toch is het een behoorlijke puinbak, ze zijn hier met ZAND(!!!) wezen strooien, nu is het alleen maar erger.. En de bruggen zijn behoorlijk gevaarlijk hier, enkel de rotonde bij ons is sneeuw/ijsvrij.

@ Ronald,

Idd het is hier ook hartstikke koud, ben net nog even snel de stad ingeweest (hehe gegleden :Stick Out Tongue: ) en je bevriest zowat!

----------


## smoothy

het is hier ook heel erg de tussen straaten worden zo en zo niet bestrooit en de fietspaden zijn ook heel slecht begaan baar dus kan je alleen nog maar met het openbaar vervoer alleen die hebben ook problemen
treinen rijden met vette vertraging en de bussen zijn weer duurder geworden het is niet te geloven je betaald nu voor een kaartje 2 euro 50 maar dan is het maar een half uur geldig en je kan ook een kaarje voor 5 euro kopen en die is dan maar 1 uurtje geldig het is gewoon vreselijk duur geworden

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito, ja dat is idd goed nieuws vooral omdat je dochter het ook goedkeurd en getuige wil zijn  :Smile: 

@ Syl, gelukkig maar dat je al je ledematen nog hebt  :Wink:  Wel minder dat ze met zand gaan strooien want dat helpt gewoon niet... En dan te bedenken dat nu het strooizout op is JP Balkenende opgeroepen heeft dat 'iedereen zijn/haar eigen stoep dient schoon te maken voor de leefbaarheid en de sociaalheid' blabla  :Confused: 

@ Agnes, sjah strooizout schijnt in vele landen die nu geteisterd worden door de onverwachtse hoeveelheid sneeuw hoeveelheid op te zijn... in de krant hier stond een leuk plaatje met welke wegen als belangrijk en onbelangrijk worden gezien (groningen, friesland, drenthe) met oog op strooien, ofwel alleen de snelwegen en provinciale wegen gaan ze hier strooien en de rest zouden ze 'zoveel mogelijk' met sneewschijvers proberen schoon te maken... 

@ Ronald, ben je nog veilig weggekomen met de auto? Heb je nog rondjes gereden zoals in je planning stond???

@ Smoothy, dat is hier weinig anders... ik heb vandaag geen bus gezien (er behoort hier 1x per uur een bus te rijden)... en ja sinds we hier de nieuwe qbuzz hebben ipv arriva zijn ze slechter gaan rijden EN duurder geworden... eurokaartje is nu 1,50 geworden en overal anders is een euro bij opgeteld  :Frown:

----------


## Ronald68

@Luus,

Het is vrijdag allemaal nog goed gekomen. Ik heb zelfs gisteren nog even gespeeld met de auto. Toen was het nog leuk, maar vanochtend was het bagger. Stond in 1 keer in een plantsoen met de fiets, maar nog steeds niet op mijn plaat gegaan!
Maar ze strooien er hier weer op los!.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,

Fijn dat het is goedgekomen  :Wink:  
Wel beter dat ze bij jullie weer aan het strooien zijn, hier in de buurt is mijn paps de enige die strooit (op de stoep) en ik heb geen sneeuwschijver of strooiwagen gezien, ook niet in de straat die door onze straat loopt en waar de vrachtwagens met producten voor de groenteboer en supermarkt langskomen  :Confused:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dames, dames, dames,

Het is toch leuk dat het een keertje winter is in ons landje, iedereen wil altijd een witte kerst................ het blijft nu alleen wat langer liggen. Nou, dan doen we maar een tandje langzamer. Ik heb bewondering voor de mensen van de gemeentewerken en voor de krantenjongen. De mannen van de gemeente beginnen voor vijf uur 's ochtends al met schoonmaken. Ik vind het juist goed dat er een strooibeleid opgesteld wordt, als er te weinig is kun je het niet iedereen naar de zin maken. En als je zelf aan het vegen bent, neem het stoepje van je oude buren ook even mee!

Ronald, fijn dat je je zo vermaakt in de sneeuw!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Kaatje...

Mijn vader heeft de afgelopen 3 week ons huis, de paden naar onze 3 buurhuizen, de gemeentelijke stoep die voor onze huizenrij ligt, de stoep en het pad van onze slecht ter been zijnde overbuurman en het hoekhuis tegenover ons sneeuwvrij gemaakt en bestrooid met zout. Helaas was hij tot gister de enige die dat deed  :Frown:  Misschien heeft de oproep van JP Balkenende dan toch geholpen?
Logisch dat eerst de belangrijkere wegen sneeuwvrij worden gemaakt en bestrooid, maar hoe moeten mensen die in de middle of nowhere leven (we hebben hier in t noorden veel mini-dorpjes die als erg onbelangrijk worden geacht mbt strooien ed) op hun werk of school komen als door de vele sneeuw de wegen onbegaanbaar zijn en de bussen maar niet rijden...?
De c1000, groenteboer, DA, cafetaria en bloemenzaak hier om de hoek worden druk bezocht door voornamelijk de oudere mensen maar de stoep daar is op geen enkel moment schoongemaakt  :Frown:  
Verder is het leuk dat er eindelijk eens zoveel sneeuw ligt, echt een prachtig gezicht het landschap, leuk om kids te zien sneeuwballen gooien of sneeuwpoppen te zien maken en erg leuk om families te zien wandelen met de kids op een sleetje, vooral de families die je normaal nooit ziet  :Smile: 
En wat betreft de krantenjongens, die zijn hier niet geweest met de locale bladen de afgelopen week (kranten lagen allemaal in de bosjes bij t spoor) in tegenstelling tot het foldermeisje die wel kwam.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Luusss, ik ben zelf opgegroeid in een klein dorpje in het Noorden van het land. In mijn herinnering sneeuwde het toen vaker dan nu, ik ben van eind jaren 60. Ik ben niet anders gewend dan elkaar door dit soort tijden heen helpen en doen wat in je mogelijkheid ligt. Ik buffel nu ook gewoon door de sneeuw naar mijn werk, mopperen heeft geen zin. En met een slee kun je heel goed boodschappen doen!

Voor wat betreft de bussen, ik ben wel blij dat ze niet alles op alles zetten om toch te rijden, de buschauffeur moet zijn leven en dat van andere mensen niet in gevaar brengen.

Ik hou erover op, ik lijk wel een donderbui, haha. Straks geluidsoverlast of zo.

Groet,
Kakel.

----------


## Luuss0404

Kaatje,
Ja klopt dat het vroeger vaker en meer sneeuwde dan de afgelopen jaren...
En de gedachte dat iedereen elkaar helpt is een hele mooie, maar aangezien de maatschappij meer gericht is op 'ik ik ik' en minder op 'zal ik u/je helpen' zijn er maar een paar mensen sociaal genoeg om het pad schoon te maken of boodschappen te doen voor degenen die daar minder goed toe in staat zijn...
Ik heb de afgelopen 5 jaar regelmatig met de bus en trein gereisd en dan zie ik toch dat de scholieren en studenten (tot aan de 30-ers) niet opstaan voor een oud echtpaar, iemand op krukken of een zwangere vrouw... ik doe dit zelf wel en heb ook meerdere malen andere mensen hierop aangesproken waarna ik een scheldbui van de 'stoelganger' over mij heen kreeg en een schouderklopje van diegene die die plaats harder nodig had... 
En idd ik vind het niet erg dat de bussen niet rijden, want als het (te) gevaarlijk is voor de buschauffeur, inzittenden en overig wegverkeer dan ga ik liever zelf ploeterend door de sneeuw op mijn fiets dan met een raar gevoel in die bus zitten...
En idd met een sleetje kan je ook prima boodschappen doen  :Smile:  Zie hier ook mensen met sleetjes vol boodschappen voorbij wandelen!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Kaatje,

Hahah, nja tenminste iemand die het leuk vind.
Ik ben niet opgegroeid met sneeuw, en ben het in die jaren niet gewend dat er meer dan 2 dagen sneeuw ligt, dus ik vind het dan ook afschuwelijk, in onze wijk wonen zo goed als geen bejaarden mensen, en niemand heeft hier een eigen stoepje xD Als je hier naar buiten stapt moet je eerder uitkijken dat iemand niet met een ijsbal naar je hoofd gooit. De wegen zijn hier iets meer toegankelijk (voor de auto's) en de fietsers hebben nog steeds pech, en op de bruggen is het spekglad door losliggend sneeuw, waarin je met de fiets gewoon in wegglipt. Overigens is het om en rondom school ook slecht veel losliggend sneeuw met daaronder ijs. Hier sneeuwt het nu overigens weer. Vanuit onze flat (3 hoog) is het best een mooi gezicht hoor, maar verder, nee voor mij hoeft het niet :Stick Out Tongue:  En boodschappen doen met de slee, is hier echt geen optie. Supermarkt is minimaal een half uur lopen, en dan moet je ook nog eens met dat sleetje over bruggen heen (glijden je boodschappen er lekker af :Stick Out Tongue: ).

xx

----------


## Ronald68

Gisteren de stoep van ons en de buurman schoongemaakt, achter de oprit van ons en de buurvrouw.Smiddags was dat al weer volgesneeuwd. Ik had er toen geen zin meer in om het nog een keer te doen. De wegen zijn hier zeer goed begaanbaar en de fietspaden goed. Ondanks de 20 cm die er gisteren gevallen is.

Overigens in mijn schooltijd eens aangeboden om op te staan voor een dame op leeftijd. Ik kreeg toen het verwijt dat ze helemaal nog niet zo oud was en ze wilde de zitplaats niet hebben (gelukkig)

----------


## Petra717

Pfff Word gek van al die keuringen! 
Het nieuwe jaar is nog maar net begonnen.... Of we kregen woensdag al LP-keuring, vrijdag rayon-keuring en vandaag BSA-keuring! Hebben ze niet iets beters te toen? 

Vandaag heb ik 4 uur gewerkt, met elk uur op een andere afdeling, mannetje van BSA leek mij te volgen want ik kreeg op 3 plekken uitgebreide keuring! Keuringen zijn niets voor mij! Zucht! Er waren wel een aantal punten die beter konden... maar mijn handen (was monsters van genomen) waren goed :Big Grin: .
En weer deed kwam de service er het beste uit! Ikke trots dat ik deel uit maak van team service :Big Grin: . Het rapport komt nog, dus dan horen we de rest.

Petra

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Haha dat is hetzelfde verhaal als mensen 'u' noemen, iedere keer als ik iemand aanspreek op u wordt er gezegt: Halloo noem me je, anders voel ik me zo ontzettend oud!

@ Peet,

Sja keuringen zijn vervelend, maar gelukkig ben je er wel goed uitgekomen! Dus toch nog goed nieuws voor jou!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Petra,
Ja vervelend al die keuringen en dan ook allemaal zo snel na elkaar... wel goed nieuws dat jou team zo goed uit de bus kwam!

----------


## Luuss0404

Stom gedoe allemaal!!
Ik heb vandaag mijn HA maar even gebeld over het feit dat ik mij zo moe voel en mijn lichaam zo raar aanvoelt (pijn, krampen, roesachtig) en zegt hij zoals altijd dat ik maar een aspirine moet nemen en in bed moet blijven liggen... aspirines helpen bij mij niet zoals hij behoort te weten en als ik in bed ga liggen voel ik me alleen maar meer futloos, wat een k*t advies ook weer  :Mad:  :Frown:  :EEK!:  
Waarom bellen mensen anoniem op de raarste tijden als ik in het 'bel-me-niet register' sta, als ik anoniem toch niet opneem en als de weinige mensen die mijn telefoonnummer weten ook weten dat ik anoniem niet opneem?!
En ik heb er moeite mee dat een jong persoon onverwachts uit zijn leven wordt gerukt terwijl andere mensen die euthenasie willen laten doen daar eeuwen op moeten wachten, wat is daar nou eerlijk aan???
Pfff kortom ik heb even een baaldag!

----------


## Agnes574

@Luuss,

Jammer dat je een baaldag hebt, maar ik kan begrijpen waarom!
Ik neem ook niet op bij 'privé-nummers' en ik laat zoveel mogelijk mensen weten niet voor 13u te bellen (staat tel op stil (slaap ik) en neem ik zoiezo niet op ... maar mensen vergeten snel ...

Ik denk dat een beetje extra rust je toch wel goed kan doen lieverd, zo kan je lichaam even tot rust komen ... haha; hoor wie het zegt; ik hoor dat nu ook te doen  :Frown: !!

Sterkte meid, Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, 

Ik ben tussen 09:36 en 12:27 10x anoniem gebeld, de 11e x om 12:45 heb ik opgenomen onder het mom 'het zal dan wel belangrijk zijn' werd er niks terug gezegd aan de andere kant, maar nu is het in elk geval voorlopig *klopt even af* opgehouden  :Confused: 

Ik heb gister geen reet uitgevoerd behalve op bed liggen/luieren/uitrusten en ik heb vannacht avoor de 2e nacht op rij relatief goed geslapen, maar ik voel me nog steeds moe/futloos....en ondertussen belde de juwelier op de huistelefoon dat ik mijn paps horloge kan ophalen, ben ik nog steeds niet langs het gemeentehuis geweest (die was dicht met kerstvakantie ivm het weer) om een burgeruittreksel te halen wat alleen kan tussen 08-13 op ma-vrij (jeej ze hebben de tijden verruimd) zodat ik mijn diploma eens kan krijgen, moet mijn broertje's fiets naar de fietsenmaker zodat ik weer op mijn eigen fiets kan fietsen en liggen alle huishoudelike klusjes nog leuk te wachten om gedaan te worden...  :Frown:  
Ik zal maar eens bezig gaan, want zolang ik niks doe gebeurd er ook niks... 

Ik hoop voor je dat je niet nog 101 dingen moet doen en wel lekker kan rusten!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Pff dat haat ik ook zo van huisartsen!! Altijd maar, neem maar een paracetamolletje, alsof je je aanstelt ofso  :Frown:  Hoop dat je je snel weer beter gaat voelen! 

En over dat bellen, ja dat is zoo vervelend. Hang altijd gewoon de telefoon op!

Heel veel sterkte!!

Knuff Syl

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, 

Ja mijn HA heeft me tot nu toe nog nooit serieus genomen, waardoor ik weer met de gevolgen zat (2x opleiding niet af kunnen maken), dus het wordt hoog tjd voor een andere, maarja daar moet ik eerst allemaal dingen voor doen...
En dat anoniem bellen sjah ik heb dat eerst weggedrukt, toen opgenomen en gelijk opgehangen, ik heb de anonieme telefoontjes al geblokkeerd gehad maar dat hielp dus niet en nu heb ik opgenomen 'hallo' gezegd en sindsdien ben ik niet meer anoniem gebeld... dus hoop dat dat ook zo blijft...

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Luuss!!
Enorm irritant, zulke anonieme telefoontjes en dan géén geluid aan de andere kant van de lijn als je opneemt ... ik ken dat helaas en tis vreselijk irri!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, ja het is zeker irri! Ik duim dat het nu wegblijft...
Knuffie!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Argh! Dat is ook vervelend zo'n huisarts! Van die anonieme telefoontjes heb ik eigenlijk nooit zoveel last. Wat ik pas irritant vind zijn antwoordapparaten! En ik ken iemand met zo'n irritant zinnetje, dan bel je, hoor je dus niet dat hij overschakelt naar het antwoordapparaat, en dan spreekt ie dus net zo in als hij zn telefoon oppakt, dan zegt ie zn naam, en wacht ie net lang genoeg totdat je je verhaal hebt gedaan, en dan hoor je: Jaja ho maar ik ben er niet!

GRRR en ik trap er IEDERE keer wéér in!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Haha ... dat heeft mijn vriend ook gehad ; zo'n bericht waar het lijkt alsof hij gewoon opneemt!! Heefttie snel mogen veranderen; werd er zot van!!

 :Wink: , Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Haha ja het is afschuwelijk, sms m dan ook altijd liever, omdat ik altijd in die rotantwoordapparaattruc trap :P!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ja dan is smsen idd handiger  :Wink:  Zo had een vriend van mij ook een voicemail 'ja hallo met...' en dan begin ik met mijn verhaal en dan kreeg ik te horen 'sjah je kan wel doorkletsen, maar ik ben er niet, dus spreek na de toon maar een bericht in' 1e keer kon ik er om lachen en daarna had ik het gelukkig door ^_^
Ik heb overigens geen anonieme telefoontjes meer gehad gelukkig!

@ Agnes, ja is idd handig als hij dan zijn voicemail veranderd  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

Dacht vorige week nadat ik de ha en ggz beide gecontroleerd had of ze doorgegeven hadden ze zeiden. 
Is er vandaag met moeite een bel-afspraak gelukt.. lees we zijn een deur verder gekomen. Blijkt bij controle toch weer de boel niet doorgegeven... zij zeggen dat ik dan absoluut bij ha moet zijn. Bel ik dus weer naar ha, leest de ass. mijn journaal voor.. blijkt dat er vorige week er 3x keer overleg is geweest met ggz en ook dit onderwerp is door besproken! Ha zal opnieuw bellen, en mij terug bellen. 
Is het zo moeilijk om gewoon je werk te doen! Luistert de een niet... dan wel de andere!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Petra. 
Wat vervelend zeg dat het zo moeizaam gaat met de comminicatie tussen jou, je HA en de GGZ  :Frown:  Ik hoop echt dat GGZ en de HA goed gaan luisteren en de informatie die ze tot zich krijgen netjes bewaren en opslaan!!! Heel veel succes en sterkte!!!

Klinkt trouwens bekend; Jeugdzorg en de HA hadden mijn broertje's dossiers naar GGZ gestuurd. Mijn broertje was op intake geweest (was ik bij en toen hadden ze zijn dossier voor hun liggen) en een maand ofzo later werden we gebeld dat ze het dossier niet hadden en dat wij dat maar even moesten regelen  :Confused:  Jeugdzorg had de paperassen niet meer, dus moesten we opnieuw dat gaan regelen met Beatrixoord en de SvHschool terwijl het net zomervakantie was en daarbij moesten we ALLE vragenlijsten opnieuw invullen en opsturen (waar ook wel wat mis ging bij het netjes bewaren aan GGZ kant, waardoor we het nogmaals moesten doen) , waardoor mijn broertje nog langer op hulp moest wachten  :Mad:  Kortom slecht geregeld aan hun kant!

----------


## Petra717

@ Luus,

Vervelend zulke dingen! Kijk ik ben met vragenlijsten invullen heel erg makkelijk, doe ik niet! 
Kunnen ze het ook niet kwijt raken. 
Bij ggz vinden ze het heel makkelijk om je van het kastje naar de muur te sturen. In naar mijn weten al jarenlang een zooitje ongeregeld.... Hoop dat je broertje inmiddels juiste hulp heeft?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Petra,
Ja das idd ook een optie  :Smile: 
Door alle bureaucratie en steeds meer regeltjes wordt het ook steeds moeilijker en een steeds grote puinhoop heb ik het idee... zag daarnet op ned2 ofzo ook een programma en hadden ze het over jeugdigen die begeleid op zichzelf wonen en via een instantie (gak geloof ik) geld krijgen maar ze krijgen soms wel 3 tot 11 'definitieve' schikkingen per jaar  :Confused:  maar nu had een zegsvrouw beloofd dat het vanaf 1-1-2010 beter zou gaan omdat er betere afspraken gemaakt waren met instanties waar ze informatie vandaag krijgen.... 
En ja mijn broertje heeft een hele lieve en goede psychologe, hij doet nu CGT (sociale vaardigheden) en is bezig met een verkenningstraject via REA-college ism UWV om te kijken welke opleiding hij kan doen en welke begeleiding hij nodig heeft.  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Effe afreageren,

Ben vrijdag voor mijn proefblokkade geweest ... kreeg nl doodleuk van de arts te horen dat de vorige blokkade op niveau L5 had plaatsgevonden terwijl het probleem op niveau S1 zit .... grrrr!!

De proef was niet aangenaam; arts kon de zenuw maar niet vinden,dus wrikken en draaien met die naald ...
Heb de hele verdere dag met krachtverlies in het linkerbeen gezeten (kon er écht niet op staan,dus ook niet lopen).

Nu gaat het weer wat beter ... de pijn is er weer en we wachten op de PRF (wortelblokkade), die hopelijk zijn werk gaat doen (DUIMEN), want als die niet werkt ben ik daar in het UZ ziekenhuis 'klaar' ... ze zien dan verder géén 'behandeling/oplossing' meer buiten pijnbestrijding  :Frown: .

Dus ... als de blokkade niet werkt mag ik naar andere ziekenhuizen gaan zoeken die hopelijk wél iets kunnen doen aan m'n zenuwpijn ... zie me er niet voor de rest van mijn leven mee blijven rondlopen  :Frown:  en wil al helemaal géén verslaving aan zware medicatie zoals morfine!!

Sterkte aan iedereen,
Take care Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Wat een prutsers dat ze zo'n fout maken! Ga je daar nog iets mee doen?
Vervelend dat ze de zenuw niet konden vinden en jij een dag je been niet kon gebruiken  :Frown:  Fijn dat het muv de pijn wel weer goed gaat  :Smile: 
Ik hoop echt heel hard voor je dat de PRF zijn werk gaat doen zodat je niet hoeft rond te zoeken naar een andere 'behandeling/oplossing' en/of de rest van je leven aan de medicatie zit! 
Heel veel sterkte, succes en positiviteit gewenst!! 
Lieve warme knuffel Luuss

Ik was zaterdagavond gezellig bij een vriendin in Assen geweest. Nam de bus naar station, bus was iets later dus zag ik de trein voor mijn neus wegrijden  :Frown:   :Mad:  Stom openbaar vervoer ook! Omdat ik een uur moest wachten op de volgende trein ging ik naar de kroeg waar ik 2 vrienden tegenkwam, ik mocht evt wel bij hun logeren als ik de laatste trein zou missen. Het was gezellig totdat mijn 'ex' kwam (die was de hele week zo ziek als een hond geweest, dus ik had niet verwacht of gedacht dat hij zou komen) en toen kregen we ruzie en vond hij het raar dat ik er vanuit ging dat ik maar bij hem kon blijven slapen, terwijl ik dus al 2 slaapplekken had.... hij is op een gegeven moment weggegaan en ik ben bij een vriend wezen logeren. 'sochtends belde mijn 'ex' op om te zeggen dat ik stom ben ed. Mijn hart hoopt dat we normaal kunnen doen, maar mijn verstand denkt dat dat een normaal gesprek er niet meer in zit...

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Luuss,

Ik heb je 'verhalen' een beetje gevolgd hier op MC en ik heb het idee dat die gast jou écht niet waard is!! Je verdient zovéél beter lieverd; probeer dat hoofdstuk af te sluiten en ga verder... ik weet dat dat héél makkelijk gezegd is, maar ik hoop gewoon dat je niet al te veel energie meer in hem steekt: hij is het duidelijk NIET waard!!

Sterkte meid!!
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, 
Mijn verstand weet dat, nu mijn hart nog. Ik was met vrienden in gesprek en hij kwam met vrienden, hij kwam naast me zitten dus heb ik sociaal gevraagd hoe t ging, maar dat was genoeg om een bom te doen afgaan  :Frown:  Ik heb de rest van de avond geen aandacht aan hem geschonken, want ik had het gezellig me een vriend, maar toen belde hij de volgende ochtend om te zeggen hoe asociaal ik wel niet was.  :Confused: 
Ik was net een mail aan t schrijven, liep de pc vast, dus ik wou de pc updaten, bleek internet er weer uit te liggen, wat steeds vaker voorkomt... misschien toch een andere provider zoeken...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ik ben het helemaal eens met Ag!! Zo iemand verdient jou gewoon niet, jij verdient véél beter! Volgende keer gewoon lekker je hoofd omdraaien en ergens anders heengaan. (Dat heb ik in het verleden wel eens gedaan met mijn ex)want als je samen met een echte goede vriend bent dan snapt hij dat wel, en gaat hij wel mee! En je kunt ook zn nummer blokkeren in je telefoon he! Zo hoef je geen vervelende telefoontjes meer van m te ontvangen!

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte meissie,

ik wéét dat dit niet gemakkelijk voor je is!!

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,sterkte! met u rug :Wink: 

@Luuss,is niet altijd gemakkelijk maar hij is het idd niet waard.
ander en beter hoor!  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

@ Luuss,
Hoop dat je voor jezelf het besluit kunt maken, de eer aan jezelf te houden wat betreft je ex. Hij lijkt alles te verdraaien, confrontatie op te zoeken als hij de kans heeft. 
Jij weet beter toch? Het gaat erom waar jij je goed bij voelt. 
Als hij toch nog buiten nr blokkering je kan bereiken, kan je zijn nummer ook nog definitief blokkeren. Kijk waar jij je rust bij kan vinden!

@ Aggie, 
Take Care!
Denk aan je lieverd!

GGZ ik zou ze zo graag in de prullenbak willen smijten! Volgens mij weten ze daar echt niet wat er nodig is voor vertrouwen en wat de randvoorwaarden zijn om therapie te doen slagen... weet dat ze daar volkomen gestoord zijn dat wel. 
Achjah dan pas ik er ook weer goed tussen wat dat betreft :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

Telefoonnummer blokkeren had ik ook al bij de anonieme bellers geprobeerd, dan komt de oproep zelf niet binnen, maar krijg ik later smsjes dat ik een gemiste oproepen heb, dus dat helpt niet...  :Confused: 
Wat betreft mijn 'ex' ik weet waar zijn gedrag vandaag komt, alleen kan ik hem schijbaar en helaas niet helpen om dat te veranderen ookal wil hij het zelf nog zo graag... en dat maakt het voor mij moeilijk om het los te laten, want ik geef niet zo gauw op en daarbij geloof ik (tot op zekere hoogte) in kansen...

@ Petra, 
misschien moet GGZ minder bureaucratisch worden en meer menselijk, want ik hoor heel veel mensen over hetzelfde probleem  :Frown:  (geldt trouwens voor meer instanties)

----------


## Agnes574

Voor iedereen die even wil afreageren...ga je gang; daar is het afreageerhoekje voor!!

..........................

----------


## Petra717

Ik wil even kwijt...
hoe ongelofelijk ongezond apothekers kunnen zijn! Ik heb het helemaal gehad. Al 2 weken ben ik bezig om medicijnen voor mijn evenwicht te krijgen, keer op keer roept de apotheek dat ze niets binnen hebben, verschillende telefoongesprekken tussen mij&apotheek, mij&arts en arts&apotheek heeft de enige info opgeleverd, dat het recept tig keer is verstuurd maar dat de apotheek niets doet zonder het recept op papier... Afgelopen maandag ging dat mis op het werk... van 17.00 tot 20.30 kon ik amper op mijn benen staan en ben ik zeker 5x flauw gevallen. Zitten op een stoel was al te veel.
Was de bedoeling dat het gister allemaal geregeld was, had een noodshot van arts gehad... ben ik thuis heb ik enkel antibiotica :Mad:  Wat heb ik daar nou aan, wil weer op benen staan :Mad: 
En vanochtend weer bellen!
Ze spelen met verdorie met mijn gezondheid!

petra

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Peet,

Jeetje ze spelen idd met je gezondheid! Wat een zakkewassers! *pardon*

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte lieve Pettie!!
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Petra,

Ik hoop echt dat dat geklungel van de medici die voor jou moeten zorgen eens ophoud en jij eindelijk krijgt waar jij recht op hebt!
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs en een knuffel!

----------


## sietske763

ik baal..................weer een med/combi waar ik een paar dagen goed op slaap en daarna.zoals gewoonlijk reageert mn hoofd erweer niet op, dus weer slecht slapen.
maar het positieve is dat ik nog wel optimistisch denk en niet depri voel

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Heh jammer dat het alleen maar tjidelijk hielp  :Frown: 
Wel fijn dat je nog steeds optimistisch bent!
Hopelijk krijg je vanmiddag duidelijkheid of tips/advies waar je wel voor langere tijd mee geholpen bent! Heel veel succes!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Ik heb zo'n bewondering voor jouw optimisme!!

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve syl,
van nature ben ik ook erg vrolijk en opgewekt en vind altijd wel een weg om door te gaan,
dat komt door een moeilijk leven,
het valt mij altijd op dat mensen die veel meegemaakt hebben veel beter in het leven staan dan bij wie alles maar voor de wind gaat,
maar ik vind het echt heeeeel lief dat je dit post,
dank je voor het compliment.
maar vergeet niet op ook trots op jezelf te zijn, want dat ben je zeker waard!!!
lieve groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Thanks voor je lieve woorden Sietske  :Smile: 

Ik ben zeker ook wel trots op mezelf, zeker na alles wat ik meegemaakt heb, ben ik nu in een periode dat ik het sterkst in mijn schoenen sta, en er zijn altijd mensen op wie ik kan terugvallen en ben ook ontzettend blij met ze!

Ik denk trouwens dat je idd gelijk hebt, de mensen die veel meegemaakt hebben staan uiteindelijk beter in het leven  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

weet je..door moeilijke dingen ga je meer beseffen wat je wel hebt.
20 jaar geleden vond ik het normaal dat ik gewoon gelukkig getrouwd was
en dan na een poos dingen verwerken..krijg je weer een nieuwe partner waar ik nu dus iedere dag blij en gelukkig mee ben omdat ik dus heel goed besef hoe het eerder was.
en zo is dat eigenlijk met alle dingen.
en je gaat meer aan anderen denken, als ze het moeilijk hebben enzo
en je beseft dat geven beter is dan nemen dat zijn echte levenslessen

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Je hebt helemaal gelijk!! Dat je door moeilijke dingen meer gaat beseffen heb ik idd zelf ook als ervaring!

Pffoeh ik heb dit afreageerhoekje nu écht ff nodig, wordt de hele week al aan de kant gezet  :Frown:  Ik ben het gewend om iedere dag ff gezellig met mn vriend te kletsen op msn (we kunnen elkaar niet iedere dag zien) maar nu is hij de hele week gewoon al pleitte!! Ondanks dat ik hem dan wel gezien heb deze week, ik vind het rot dat hij niet ff voor het slapen gaan even weltrusten etc komt zeggen. Ja hij vond het de moeite om afgelopen woensdag voor 2 min online te komen en te zeggen dat hij ging slapen. Grr ik zit nu wel weer lekker te overdrijven, maar het voelt gewoon niet lekker  :Frown:  Vooral wanneer hij om kwart voor 6 's middags beloofd om de hele avond tijd voor me vrij te maken, en hij vervolgens om half 1 's nachts nog niks van zich heeft laten horen, pff ik ga zo maar mn bed in denk ik!

----------


## Luuss0404

Het tegeltje in onze hal zegt het al "Tel wat je hebt, niet wat je mist"

@ Syl,
Als je dat gewend bent dan ga je dat missen en kan me voorstellen dat als hij belooft om online te komen en hij dat (om welke reden dan ook) niet doet dat jij je dan er niet lekker over voelt  :Frown: 
Hoop dat je wel lekker kan slapen zometeen!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Thanks  :Smile:  Sja i know, hij zal wel een goede reden hebben, ( als ie maar niet weer met : Ach ja was scháátsen aant kijken aankomt!!)

Zag net óók nog eens dat dat kastje nóg een keer geschilderd moet worden! Je ziet er witte strepen doorheen, dus ja dat kan echt niet, helaas, morgen maar weer aan de bak

----------


## sietske763

he syl,ik zou er ook flink van balen,
en zou ook het hoe en waarom willen weten
zijn jullie allang bij elkaar?
ik word niet snel boos....maar ik zou hier echt pissig door worden

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Nog wat gehoord van je vriend??? 
Heh vervelend dat de verf niet in 1x dekte, moet je jezelf nogmaals tot verven aanzetten  :Frown:  

@ Sietske,
Dan hoop ik voor je dat jou partner wel zijn woord nakomt  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Mja best wel, al ruim 2 jaar, vannacht rond 3 uur zei ie op msn dat hij 's avonds weg was geweest (vriend moest helpen met verhuizen) en daarna een film was gaan kijken. Mja goed, als die hele verhuizing achter de rug is zal hij wel weer meer tijd voor me hebben  :Smile: 

En jup, straks gezellig nog een keer verven haha  :Big Grin: 

Heb nog meer afreageersel nodig zeg, net even de stad ingeweest, loopt dr een kind van een jaar of 5 achteruit (in een drukke stad), loopt tegen 2 mensen aan, loopt tegen mij aan, dus ik zeg tegen dat kind: Meisje je kunt echt beter gewoon vooruit lopen hoor, komt er een boze vader met: jaa doe eens normaal blabla, dus ik werdt boos tegen die vent gezegt: Sorry hoor, maar je kind loopt tegen iedereen aan, straks stapt iemand opzij en je kind ligt achterover, gat in dr hoofd ofsoiets, lekkere opvoeding heb jij zeg! Toen liep ie weg  :Big Grin:  Ach, hoe sommige mensen hun kinderen opvoeden? :Confused:  zal er nooit iets van begrijpen!

----------


## sietske763

kinderen opvoeden is heeeeeeel moeilijk, ik heb er ook niet veel van gebakken....
maar het zijn toch leuke volwassenen geworden,

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Nou als het leuke volwassenen zijn geworden zul je het qua opvoeden wel goed gedaan hebben hoor!!  :Big Grin: 

Ik denk dat ik de opvoedmanier onbewust overneem van mn moeder, zei was vroeger ook gewoon altijd streng voor ons, als je nu tegenwoordig in een winkel loopt zie je kids over de grond janken omdat ze iets willen, ouders kunnen er niet tegen en geven het kind hun zin!! Ja zo krijgen ze snel in de gaten hóe ze iets voor elkaar kunnen krijgen hè?

Als het mijn kinderen waren geweest was het: Nee is nee klaar, je kunt janken wat je wilt, dan gaan we gewoon naar huis. Toch wel grappig hoe je onbewust de opvoedmanieren van je ouders meekrijgt!

----------


## Agnes574

ik voel me moe,suf en duf en daardoor wat sjacherijnig...
komt wel weer ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Nou, ik heb er iig flink de pest in, ten eerste besloot die domme doos (huisgenoot vriend) dat ze toch maar niet vanavond weggaat, maar morgen pas, waardoor ik dus niet kan komen!

Ten tweede is mn moeder álweer ziek, mn zus is gvd om half 1 al thuis! En dan wordt er zoals gewoonlijk gewacht totdat het tien voor half 5 is, zodat IK weer lekker de boodschappen kan gaan doen!!! :Mad: 

En dan wordt er gezegd dat ik morgen in mn tussenuur wel ff gezellig langs kan komen (WELK TUSSENUUR???) Pff, zit echt niet mee vandaag :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Hoop dat je je snel minder moe, duf, suf voelt! 

@ Syl,
Das idd erg balen en stom! Hoop dat je je kan afreageren en dat de dag van morgen meer positiefs brengt!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd baal er flink van, mja niets meer aan te doen, ben morgen om half 12 uit, dus kan daarna wel ff naar m toe, maar zal ook niet lang zijn, dat mens is zo weer terug:S Pff ze verpest echt alles!  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

Zou ik vandaag rond half 1 een leuke jongen gaan helpen met verven sms't hij dat zijn vrije dag verstoord wordt, een collega is ziek dus nu moet hij tot 16:00 werken want vanaf dan kan hij pas vervangen worden door een andere collega... hij baalt, ik baal...  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

@ Luuss,
Jammer lieverd!!
Xx Ag

@Syll, 
Gaat het al wat beter??

Ik ben moe maar vrolijk, zodra het zonnetje schijnt gaan hier alle deuren en ramen open en geniet ik op het terras of het gras wat met de woefkes  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ahw, dats balen idd, maar héé leuke jongen? Vertel!! hahaha!

@ Ag,

Met mij gaat het weer helemaal goed! Kort dagje school, de hele middag bij mn vriend gezeten, gezellig middagje gehad, ik ben weer happy!  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

@ Ag hoe gaat het met je woef?

@ Luuss was het nog gezellig met die leuke jongen??

----------


## dotito

Heb zoveel pijn de laaste dagen,niet te doen word er echt depri van. :Frown: 

Liefs,Do :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes, Syl en Tess,
ik heb het gezellig gehad met de leuke jongen  :Embarrassment: 

Lieve Dotito,
Vervelend dat je zoveel last hebt  :Frown:  
Hele lieve warme knuffel

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Sterkte!!

@ Luuss,

Ooh het is dus toch nog doorgegaan!! Hehe maar je snapt nu dus wel dat we meer willen weten he! *ik mis het engeltjesicoontje :Stick Out Tongue: *

----------


## Agnes574

@Tess,
Woefke doet het nog redelijk... gelukkig  :Wink: 

@Do,
Sterkte, hopelijk voel je je snel wat beter!!

@Luuss,
Ben superblij voor je!!  :Big Grin: 

@Syll,
Nieuwsgierig aagje  :Big Grin: ...haha!!
Blijf jij maar lekker happy ok  :Wink: !

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Hehe je wilt niet weten hóe nieuwsgierig ik afentoe kan zijn  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Blij dat je hondje het goed doet  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je woefke het nog redelijk doet  :Smile: 
En dat Syl nieuwschierig aagje is vind ik niet erg hoor  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ronald68

En nu zijn potver 3 de lagers van de trapas naar de galemiezen. Het lijkt wel of ik niet naar mijn werk mag fietsen!
Hopelijk gaat het met mijn knie beter op de baan vanavond.

----------


## dotito

Wat voel ik me toch slecht,moet er gewoon om wenen. :Frown: kan het best een tijdje aan dat ik me slecht voel,maar dat is bijna een week. :Mad: 

Dikke knuffel terug aan iedereen,Do, :Embarrassment: xxx

----------


## Lara '52

Hoi DO ,  :Smile: sterkte en heel veel moed , na regen komt zonneschijn  :Smile:  hopelijk vlug .... grtjs Lara  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Balen hoor, eerst de ketting stuk en nu de lagers van je trapas  :Frown:  Lijkt er inderdaad op dat je niet mag fietsen naar je werk... jammer dat zoiets zichzelf niet maakt!

@ Dotito,
Even alles laten gaan kan heel opluchtend werken! Ik hoop echt dat je je snel weer beter voelt! Hele lieve warme troostende knuffel!

----------


## Ronald68

Ik voel me alles behalve goed. Gisteren reeds na 400m hardlopen weer vanaf de kant trainen geven. Het knietje wil echt niet. Hij is nu ook nog eens best dik.

----------


## dotito

Nog steeds veel pijn  :Frown:  au au au  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Do en Ronald!!

Moe en redelijk wat pijn momenteel ... hopelijk vanavond 's goed slapen en dan is er morgen hopelijk een betere dag ... al ben en blijf ik happy momenteel!!

----------


## Ronald68

Ben weer lekker aan het overwerken. Gisteren ook al en morgen ook weer. Gelukkig staat er hier een foto van de kinderen, zou haast vergeten hoe ze er uit zien.
Vet saai hier in m'n eentje. Maar ja iemand moet het doen. Wel lekker patat gegeten!!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Ronald!!

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

dank u wel meid!! :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Jammer dat je vanaf de kant training moest geven en dat het zo druk is op je werk  :Frown: 
Veel sterkte!

@ Dotito,
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat je lekker hebt kunnen slapen en dat je nog steeds happy bent ondanks de pijn en moeheid!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Mercikes, ja op den duur zijt ge geen mens meer he!

Vanmorgen kwam er nog bij dat mijn digicorder kapot is,doeme :Mad: 
Ben er zo aan gehecht,niet dat dat echt een ramp is.Maar ik zie graag TV om mijn tijd te verdoen zeker als ik veel pijn heb,of dat ik niet goed te been ben.

Wens iedereen ook veel beterschap toe.

Do,

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Ja is echt niet leuk steeds pijn hebben en moe zijn  :Frown: 
Vervelend hoor dat je digicorder kapot ging, ik hou zelf niet zo van tv kijken, maar idd als je veel pijn hebt of ziek bent is het heerlijk om met een dekentje erbij op de bank tv te kijken of filmpje te zien  :Wink:  Ik hoop dat je snel een nieuwe krijgt ter vervanging!

----------


## smoothy

ik voel me uitgeput en wil rust in me hoofd 
is dit leven heb geen zin meer wil slapen en nergens meer aan denken

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Smoothy,

Ik hoop dat je rust in je hoofd krijgt en dat je eens goed kan slapen!
Heel veel sterkte!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte lieve Smoothy.... geef niet op , dat zou je je écht beklagen!!

Ikzelf heb ook een aantal jaren in een zware depressie gezeten en wilde er soms ook gewoon 'uitstappen' ... superblij dat ik dat nooit gedaan heb !!!!

Krijg je hulp van een arts of psycholoog?
Anders die hulp vragen, dat kan écht goed doen!!

Dikke Sterkteknuff Ag Xx

----------


## dotito

@Smoothy,

Heel veel sterkte toegewenst!!

Do,

----------


## Ronald68

Gadverderrie weer overwerken das de derde keer deze week.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Pff hebben ze niemand anders die ze kunnen laten overwerken? De 3e keer al in 1 week tijd!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Bah moet je om 10 uur op school zijn om een practicum met pissebedden in te halen, (terwijl ik pas om half 12 begin met les tot tien over 12 ook nuttig :Stick Out Tongue: ). Kom ik daar, ik heh waar is iedereen? Bleek dat de ene helft niet was komen opdagen, en dat er 1 gozer was geweest om naar pissebedden te zoeken, bleek het veel te koud buiten te zijn, dus die beesten zijn er nog helemaal niet!! Sta je dan voor niets om 10 uur op school, ach gelukkig woon ik dichtbij en ben ik weet terug naar huis gegaan  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

@ smoothy, volhouden hoor, 
heb je AD??
ik voel me prima, beter dan afgelopen dagen.
lekker geslapen, dat is toch het beste voor een mens

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ben blij dat je je ook wat beter voelt,de AD doen precies toch zijn werkt he!

Do, :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik word er [email protected]#ntsjacherijnig van dat de pijn telkens weer terugkomt
 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## sietske763

is zo, word je knettergek van ag,
mag jij er niets voor innemen dan of helpt dat niet?
sterkte

----------


## Agnes574

OxyContin ,Redomex, Myolastan,.... en tussendoor mag ik Tradonal Odis nemen of Dafalgan Codeïne.
Ik probeer echter zo min mogelijk te nemen; daar ik bang ben voor gewenning.
Ook 'maskeren' die pillen de pijn enkel en ik kan 'm beter voelen zodat ik me rustig hou (deze meid houdt zich nl niet al te graag aan voorgeschreven rust en bewegingsbeperkingen  :Wink: ).

Thanks voor de 'Sterkte' ... komt wel ok hoor  :Big Grin: 
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

Hoop dat vlug betert,probeer anders afleiding te zoeken.Probeer ik ook al ik veel pijn hebt niet dat altijd lukt.Meestal zie ik dan een leuke film ofzo

Liefs,Do :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks lieve Do,

Afleiding genoeg Do, met 4 woefkes en een aandachtvragende vriend  :Wink: .
Helaas lukt dat niet meer; de pijn wat proberen te vergeten door afleiding; pijn overheerst alles ... maar ja; effe doorbijten en komende week weer veel plat  :Wink: .
Heb al veel opgenomen met de digicorder,dus dat komt in orde  :Wink: .

Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

Helpt dat bij u platte rust?

----------


## Agnes574

@Do,

ja, dat helpt me héél veel!

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

Dan ga ik dat ook eens proberen de dokter zegt altijd tegen mij.Ge moet in beweging blijven ge moogt ni teveel gaan liggen.
Maar altijd maar bewegen als ge pijn hebt dat is het toch ook ni.

En wat ge zei van pijn overheerst alles, ja dat is waar ge word er zot van he!
Zit ook al een tijdje met knagende pijn,op den duur weet ge niet meer waar ge moet kruipen :Frown: 

Alé veel plezier met u opgenomen programma's.De mijne is terug gemaakt "joepi" :Big Grin: 

Dikke knuffel terug, :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Balen hoor dat je zoveel moet overwerken  :Frown:  
Ik hoop dat je morgen niet al te moe bent  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
Een practicum op pissebedden? Moet je pootjes ontleden ofzo??? Nouja scheelt dat je lekker dicht bij school woont  :Smile: 

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat je lekker hebt geslapen! Knap je wel van op!

@ Lieve Agnes,
Niet leuk dat je pijn steeds terugkomt  :Frown: 
Rust houden is ook heel moeilijk en afleiding helpt tot op zekere hoogte... 
Ik hoop dat je dit weekend nog even door komt en dan volgende week lekker kan bijkomen en leuke films/series kan kijken! 

@ Dotito,
Blijven bewegen is belangrijk zodat niet alles stijf wordt, maar rust is ook heel goed hoor  :Smile:  
Fijn dat je digicorder weer gemaakt is  :Big Grin: 

Aan allen een lieve knuffel!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja he! :Big Grin:  als ge dat gewoon zijt kunt ge dat niet meer missen.

Liefs,Do  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

@Luus,

Uitslapen was er vanochtend niet bij. Sportende kids. En morgen ook al om half 10 weg.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Heb je helemaal gelijk in  :Wink: 

@ Ronald,
Morgen moet ik om 8uur al weg dus nog eerder opstaan  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Wat doet die rug toch pijn... :Frown: kan ni zitten/staan/liggen momenteel doeme doeme doeme..... :Mad:

----------


## smoothy

het is en blijft moeilijk om door te gaan
en ja ik heb hulp van een psyg mAAr staat nu op een laag pitje omdat ik binnenkort opgenomen ga worden voor 2 weken om over te schakkelen naar andere medi de medi die ik nu heb werken niet goed.
en natuurlijk probeer ik vol te houden maar het lijkt alsof het steeds moeilijker word 
bedankt in iedergeval voor alle reacties

----------


## Agnes574

Toch volhouden smoothy!!
Sterkte Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Dotito,
Ik hoop dat het inmiddels beter gaat! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Lieve Smoothy,
Moet je nog lang wachten op de opname en wisseling van medicatie? Ik hoop dat het allemaal goed gaat verlopen en dat je je daarna beter gaat voelen! Heel veel sterkte en houdt moed!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## smoothy

ik weet niet hoe lang ik moet wachten heb wel contact gehad met me psyg maar hij ging informeren verder weet ik het nog niet

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Smoothy,
Vervelend dat er nog niks bekend is  :Frown: 


Ik baaaaal zo van mijn lichaam!!!  :Mad: 
Doe ik veel, heb ik veel pijn, slaap ik weinig en bedenkt dat stomme lichaam van mij dat zij maar moet uitvallen  :Confused:   :Frown:

----------


## xylina

afreageer puntje......

*IK WIL VAKANTIE!!!* en een peukkie.....

----------


## sietske763

iedereen veel sterkte en suc6

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Xylina,

Jaaa ik wil ook vakantie!!! Nja vanaf volgende week heb ik iedere week wel 1 à 2 dagen vrij, dus mag eigenlijk niet klagen :$

----------


## Agnes574

*IK HEB HET KOUD KOUD KOUD !!!!!*

Warme douche nemen, verwarming even een uurke aan en na het eten onder m'n deken kruipen en dan zal het vast véél beter gaan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

Zal je komen opwarmen :Big Grin: 

EN IK BEN MOE MOE MOE MOE....maar gelukkig

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Hoop dat het allemaal geholpen heeft, ook de opwarming van Do en dat je je weer warm voelt!

@ Do,
Hopelijk kan je je rust vinden en lekker slapen! Super dat je gelukkig bent!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wil me nu écht weer wat beter voelen ... heb een zwaar weekeind achter de rug:
- érg veel zenuwpijn (eigen schuld > pijnstillers zijn op! waardoor ik hevige afkickverschijnselen kreeg);
-overgeven
-diarree
-duizelig
-moe
-mottig (misselijk en pijn in de buik/maagstreek)
-migraine
-trillen/beven
-koud hebben/zweten...

Morgen hopelijk ergens aan een water lekker in het zonnetje gaan zitten met de woefkes die lekker rond kunnen lopen,zonder dat ik er op moet letten ... dat zonnetje gaat me vast deugd doen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tess71

Ag heel veel sterkte, en hopelijk vandaag een betere dag in het zonnetje gezellig met je woefkes :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes,

Heel veel sterkte meid! Is echt niet leuk dat je je zo voelt  :Frown:  Ik wens je heel veel positiviteit en minder pijn toe! En zoals Tess zegt; geniet lekker van je woefkes!

Warme lieve knuffel en veel liefs Luuss

----------


## sietske763

ha luuss, weer in het land der levenden???
leuk gehad??
ha ag, sterkte
en mezelf wens ik sterkte....

----------


## dotito

Ook ik sukkel al een paar dagen met hevige rugpijn en pijn in de lies/heup :Frown: 

Wens iedereen veel beterschap/sterkte/liefde toe :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ronald68

Afreageren heb ik afgelopen weekeinde al genoeg gedaan. Maar we (vooral mijn vrouw) wisten waar aan we begonnen. Verbouwen levert altijd veel stres op.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ja weer in het land der levenden, maar daar was ik al, alleen hier weinig aanwezig en heb het nu best druk. Ik ga nog naar familie om te kijken welke spullen ik wil hebben van de lieve vrouw die niet meer onder ons is  :Frown: , Ik ga donderdag zwemmen/sauna met beste vriendin, vrijdag mountainbiken en eten met een goede vriend en t weekend waarschijnlijk nog even langs familie en zeker langs Ruben...

@ Dotito,
Ik hoop dat het snel beter met je gaat en je niet zo blijft sukkelen!

@ Ronald,
Verbouwing levert zeker stress op! We zijn om die reden hier ook nog niet helemaal klaar, moet nog tegels in de achtertuin gelegd worden en tegels in de keuken...
Wel fijn dat je je afgereageerd hebt  :Wink: 
Heel veel succes met de verbouwing en al de rest!

Ook ik wil me even afreageren want ondanks de vele leuke dingen die ik doe en meemaak heb ik steeds ontzettend veel pijn in mijn rug en heb ik van de week alweer leuk niet op mijn benen kunnen staan daardoor en ik wordt er compleet gek van dat ik zoveel dingen nog moet regelen en dat ik zoveel pijn heb en dat het allemaal niet zo gaat als ik wil/hoop!  :Mad:  Stomme REA die nooit terugbelt, stomme IB-groep die nooit bereikbaar is en niet snapt wat ik wil, moet nog solliciteren en vele andere dingen doen, kunnen er niet gewoon meer uren in een dag zitten???

Iedereen veel sterkte!!!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Hoop het ook lieve meid.
Ga eens een poging doen voor naar buiten te gaan.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotitio,
Ben al veel buiten geweest de afgelopen tijd, geniet ook zeker van de zon, heb gister een half uur of langer met een vogeltje in mijn handen buiten gestaan omdat die arme stumper gevallen was in een emmer met water die we buiten hadden en wou niet dat hij opgegeten werd door buurtkatten dus lekker in de zon gestaan... morgen buiten zwemmen, vrijdag buiten mountainbiken ed.... 
Ik wil alleen minder chaos en pijn, maarja voor nu lukt dat even niet, maar ik ga gewoon lekker stug door, dan kost het me maar wat meer moeite en energie!
Jij ook veel sterkte lieverd!

----------


## dotito

Hey Luuss,

Hoop dat ge u vandaag iets beter voelt, en dat de pijn ook draagelijk is.En denkt ge dat het gaat lukken voor buiten te zwemmen.Want 't weer hier in Belgie ziet er niet zo best uit.

Soms zo met thuis te zitten verveel ik me toch hoor,zal blij dat het mei is dan weet ik of ik aangepast werk krijg of niet in de kliniek.
Want zo thuis zitten is toch niets voor mij hoor.Zou echt graag terug gaan werken,en onder de mensen komen.
2jaar bijna thuis zijn in ziekteverlof is genoeg. :Mad:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito,
Gisterochtend was het hier een en al regen, maar toen ik wegging was het droog en het bleef droog en toen mijn beste vriendin en ik buiten aan het zwemmen waren en daarna in de naaktsauna waren was de zon erdoor gekomen!
Door het onspannen dagje van gister is het allemaal wel iets draaglijker geworden, maar ik worstel nog steeds wel hoor. Heb al gepoogd nieuwe HA te benaderen maar die was in gesprek en later met pauze, dus probeer dat volgende week wel en als het echt niet gaat ga ik van het weekend wel langs de huisartsenpost (spoedeisende hulp bij jullie meende ik).

Ja ik herken dat! Voor lange tijd thuis zitten is niet leuk! Aangepast werk of in mijn geval überhaupt werk hebben is wel fijn, dan heb je wat om handen, meer regelmaat, het zijn onder de mensen en een doel en dat is heel belangrijk! Hopelijk lukt het je om aangepast te mogen werken zodat je weer onder de mensen komt en niet langer thuis hoeft te zitten!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs en knuffel Luuss

----------


## xylina

IK BAAL VAN ME KNIEEN, ZIJN WEER KUT KUT KUT !!!!!!!


wachten op fysio......



MAAR OOK BLIJ WANT ME SPEKKOEK IS GELUKT WHOEHOE!!!!
heb hem aan een indische kennis laten proeven en volgens haar was tie super goed!!!!!!!
en dat voor de 1e keer spekkoek maken, helemaal BLIJ

----------


## dotito

Gisteren langs mijn huidige werkgever geweest om bepaalde dingen te bespreken.
Wat voel ik me ergens ROT ROT ROT wetende dat ik nooit meer mijn job kan uitvoeren :Mad: 
Ze hebben mij vlakaf gezegd dat ik niet meer capabel ben voor mijn functie door mijn rugletsel.

Langs ene kant begrijp ik het voledig,maar langs de ander kant doet het me verschrikkelijk pijn van binnen. :Frown: 
Ik die graag mensen verzorg,ik die graag mensen helpt in de kliniek.
Ik die jaar en dag in de sociale sector heb gewerkt.
Heb daar enorm MOEILIJK mee!!!!! :Mad: 

Als ze geen job hebben in de kliniek voor mij,dan ben ik genoodzaakt om een nieuwe opleiding te volgen.
Zodat ik aangepast werk heb voor mijn rug.Zou het totaal niet weten wat ik zou kunnen doen momenteel.
Heb nu nog wel even de tijd hoor voor daar over na te denken,maar toch.

Ja zo zie je maar dat je vlug kan afgeschreven worden. :EEK!: 

Do

----------


## Sylvia93

Ah Do, dat is echt flink balen!!!  :Frown:  Hoop dat ze een goede passende oplossing kunnen vinden voor je, zodat je niet iets anders hoeft te verzinnen, of een andere opleiding moet volgen. Kan me er iig wel wat bij voorstellen dat je flink baalt!

Dikke knuff

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ken dat gevoel helaas Do ...
Ik zit inmiddels al ruim 12jaar thuis terwijl ik een leuke, leidinggevende functie had met véél sociale contacten  :Frown: , leuk is anders ... maar ja, alles went (zeggen ze toch  :Wink: )

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,
Ja helaas alles went,maar toch :Mad: 

Is vooral dat aanvaarden waar ik het moeilijk mee heb.Maar dat komt wel goed hoor,heb alleen nog wat tijd nodig.

Dat is ook lang dat gij thuis zijt,moet ook niet gemakkelijk zijn geweest voor u?
En dan nog zo jong ja Aggie,..
Ik ben van 37 half thuis vond dat al vrij jong.

Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve do,
hier t zelfde probleem, zou ook zo graag weer in ZH werken....
maar ja......als het niet mogelijk is moeten we andere dingen bedenken.....
er zijn nog wel veel leuke dingen om te doen hoor, ook in onze sector...
zit zelf te denken aan een winkeltje te runnen in een bejaardenhuis....
oude mensen hun eenzaamheid iets verminderen door ze te bezoeken, dat doe ik dus nu, maar bij mensen thuis, ik denk dat als je het in verpleeghuis/bejaardencentrum doet dat je ook meer in het sociale leven zit, want je hebt dan weer een soort van collega,s.
op mn oude werk hopen ze dat ik daar wat ga doen.....en vrijblijvend natuurlijk zodat je je niet af hoeft te melden als het een dag niet gaat....

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Oh das leuk zo mensen gaan bezoeken,doe je dat dan op je eigen houten?
En zo winkel runnen is ook wel tof he! Als ge het kunt sietske,moet ge het zeker doen.
Denk wel dat je daar een seurieus budget moet voor hebben of niet?

Ja als niet meer gaat,moet ik idd iets anders bedenken.
Niets aan te doen he!
Ach...zal wel zien hoe het verder verloopt,nu eerst even genieten van mijn aanstaande trouw,en mijn huwelijksreis. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Daarna zal er wel iets uit de bus komen.

Do :Wink:

----------


## xylina

hey do, kut voor je zeg.
vaak hebben ze in bejaardehuizen een activiteiten begeleidster, die gaat dan bv verven, bloemschikken,bingo, nagelslakken, maskertjes en meer van die dingetjes doen, mensen leven er helemaal van op en het is in de zorg.... misschien zou je dat op je huidigewerk kunnen aangeven dat je zoiets wilt doen daar.

ga idd eerst maar genieten van je huwelijk en huwelijksreis :Big Grin:  ads altijd leuk vooruitzicht..
heb je je jurk al enzo? of duurt het nog wat langer voordat je gaat trouwen?

x xy

----------


## dotito

Hallo xylina

Ja dat is idd.k..t maar leven gaat verder he!
Wat je zo aanhaalt is nog niet zo'n slecht idee,je bedoelt een animator toch.
Ach zal wel zien wat ik achteraf ga doen,kga nu mijn kop er nog niet over breken!

En mijn trouw is binnen een maand 8 mei.
Gelukkig heb ik ondertussen alles al.
Hou er zo niet van,op de laaste moment iets gaan halen.
Ik ga er zeker en vast van genieten hoor van de reis.

Lieve Groet Do :Wink:

----------


## xylina

volgens mij kan je het ook zo noemen, maar hier in nederland heet het activiteitenbegeleider/ster..

wel leuk dat je gaat trouwen!!
ga je in een jurk of toch niet??

ga idd maar lekker genieten van je aanstaande huwelijk(s'nacht :Wink: ) hihi
wens je alvast heeel veeeeeel plezier....



nu ff afreagreren heb nog last van me knietjes :Frown: 
vandaag weer iemand zo bijdehand om er in te knijpen.......... kreeg wurg nijgingen!!
morgen (12-4) weer spekkoek maken voor woensdag.. dus ben weer lekker een aantal uurtjes bezig :Big Grin:  en dan maar weer hopen dat tie lekker gaat smaken :Smile: 
mag ook gezellig op mn verjaardag naar de bedrijfsarts om 9 uur smorgens!!! gaat me uitslaap plan :Frown:  maaarja nixs aan te doen he... verder gaat het goed :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Xyilina

Bedankt :Wink: 

Ja Ja.... het word een jurk wit met zwart met een kort bolero-vestje

Ja meid das niet leuk he op je verjaardag naar de arbeidsgeneesheer gaan.Maar gelukkig is het vroeg in de ochtend,zo heb je toch nog iets aan je verjaardag.

Wat is spekkoek? 

Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

he do,
nog ff een reakie op jouw post, paar dagen geleden,
ik heb gewoon de vrijwilligerscentrale gebeld en gevraagd of ze vraag hadden voor eenzame oude mensen, die zijn er natuurlijk altijd...zelfs in een verzorgingshuis.
alleen mis je dan voor jezelf een boel gezelligheid....vandaar dat ik ook zei dat je op je oude werk ook veel kan betekenen.
als mn lichaam weer wat beter is ga ik die dingen doen op mn oude werk en door collega,s om je heen is er veel gezelligheid, heb toen ik nog in ziektewet zat vaak geprobeerd te reintregeren, deed toen ook al bezoekjes en wandelingetjes met oudere mensen of zat op groepsverpleging boeken voor te lezen, helaas was het nog te vroeg voor mn lichaam en moest ik er weer mee stoppen.
maar als ik ze nu zou bellen, kan ik vanavond alweer starten, en dan ook in de pauze gezellig met oud collega,s koffiedrinken.

----------


## sietske763

ps do
helaas hebben ze daar al mensen om in het winkeltje te werken

----------


## dotito

Ja dat mis ik ook vooral in de pauze gezellig dat bijkletsen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mijn werk kan ik helaas niet meer uitvoeren,door mijn rugletsel.En eerlijk gezegd dat mis ik voortaan niet zo(mortuarium)
De doden die reageren toch niet meer :Big Grin: 
Maar de gesprekken met de naaste familie/collega's
Ja mischien kan ik ook eens in tussentijd horen voor vrijwilligerswerk maar dan op een dienst waar mijn rug het toelaat.


Wel jammer van dat winkeltje he!

----------


## sietske763

ha do, koffie/thee ronde doen is ook erg leuk en je belast er je rug denk ik niet mee,
en wat ook leuk is...met de bibliotheek kar de mensen langs, boeken voor ze uitzoeken, helaas was dat niet op mn oude werk.
meehelpen met een dienst is denk ik bijna onmogelijk met je rug...
maar t leuke van vrijwilligerswerk is dat je er alleen de leuke dingen doet.
ik zit er nu echt niet op te wachten om iemand te wassen en aan te kleden.....en zou dat trouwens lichamelijk niet aankunnen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Xylina,
Vervelend dat je knieën niet meewerken  :Frown:  Wel super dat je spekkoek gelukt is!!!
Leuk ook dat je aangeeft dat Dotito en anderen eventueel activiteitenbegeleidster kunnen worden  :Smile: 
Gefeliciteerd! Hoe ging het bij de bedrijfsarts? Wel kut dat iemand in je knieën ging knijpen terwijl ze al zoveel pijn doen  :Mad: 

@ Do,
Erg jammer en flink balen dat je werkgever je geen (aangepast) werk wil geven en ze je op zo'n rot manier afschrijven  :Frown: 
Zeker belangrijk om te genieten van je ventje, jullie aanstaande trouw en de huwelijksreis!!! Daarna kan je altijd verder kijken  :Wink: 
In Nederland heet het activiteiten begeleidster, tenzij het voor kindertjes op een camping is dan heet het weer animator...dus je kan het zeker zo noemen  :Wink: 

@ Sietske,
Leuk dat je mensen thuis bezoekt en dingen onderneemt met oude eenzame mensen! Inderdaad jammer dat je collegialiteit moet missen  :Frown: 
Jammer dat je lichaam het momenteel niet aan kan, maar betere tijden komen wel weer en dan kan je je vrijwilligerswerk weer oppakken en de dingen doen die je leuk vind en waar je je beter bij voelt!
Ik hoop dat een eigen winkeltje ooit gaat lukken en dat anders die vacature weer vrijkomt!

AHHHH ik baal, want heb mijn linkerhand gekneusd  :Confused:  Geen idee hoe ik dat voor elkaar heb gekregen, misschien combi van mountainbiken met niet een geweldig goed stuur, mijn hand per ongeluk tegen mijn bed klappen terwijl ik de wasmand neerzet, de uitbundigheid tijdens het concert gister en sjah eigenlijk weet ik het niet... vandaag dus maar niet naar fitness gegaan wat wel eerst het plan was omdat hij van t weekend niet open was en ik vorige week dinsdag voor t laatst ben geweest... achja komt wel weer!

----------


## xylina

@ do, 
mooi zwart met wit!!!!!
spekkoek is een indoneschise lekkernij een soort cakeachtige. misschien een keertje langs een toko bij jou in de buurt?

@ luus,
hihi je was 2 dagen te vroeg met feliciteren :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ben morgen woensdag jarig :Big Grin: 
dus weet ook morgen pas hoe het bij de bedrijfsarts gaat :Big Grin: 
ja idd deden me knieen pijn door haar... maarja gaat wel weer over..


me spekkoek is dus weer gelukt joeppie!!!
heb nu een groen bruine gemaakt :Smile: 
ga zo lekker me nageltjes bij me nicht laten doen en even knuffelen met me achternichtje (2 mnd oud :Smile:  en met de hond :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

tjee, ik ben zo pissig, daarom hier op het afreageer hoekje.....
onze achterburen, tuinen bijna tegen elkaar aan, hebben een grote waakherdershond.
beest blaft constant....we kunnen niet lekker buiten zitten of uitslapen door het geblaf,
heb vorige week, ze waren niet thuis(hond in tuin dumpen)en heb een net briefje door de bus gedaan dat we echt veel overlast hadden van het geblaf en dat tot mijn grote verbazing de hond in de tuin gestopt werd en ze zelf wegwaren.....
is 1 dag goed gegaan.....met pasen konden we niet eens uitslapen, te gek voor woorden.
vanmorgen vroeg weer dezelfde ellende,
MAAR laat ik nou laatst een programma van de rijdende rechter gezien hebben op tv, met dezelfde klachten en dat de rechter de uitspraak gaf dat de hond niet langer dan 10 minuten in de tuin mocht blaffen....dus ik sta in mn recht.
ben er vanmorge weer heengegaan, mensen natuurlijk niet thuis...

was er nu zo zat van dat ik onze wijkagent gebeld heb, hij hoorde door tel. de hond al blaffen....
ben benieuwd wat eraan gedaan wordt, er is iig een melding van gemaakt
zo dat ben ik ook weer ff kwijt.....

----------


## dotito

@Xylina,

A zo... lijkt me wel iets lekker dan Indoneschise koekje.

@Luuss,

Wens jou veel beterschap toe met je gekneusd hand meid!!

Do :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Xylina,
Doen we t morgen gewoon opnieuw  :Wink: 
Fijn dat je spekkoek weer gelukt is!

@ Sietske,
Tjee vervelend zeg zulke buren, vooral dat ze hun hond in de tuin 'dumpen' als ze niet thuis zijn en de buren waaronder jij last hebben van t continue geblaf! Ik hoop dat er wat met de melding gedaan wordt! Sterkte!

@ Do,
Mijn hand doet al iets minder pijn en ziet iets minder blauw, komt wel goed  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

grr, nou kom ook maar ff afreageren!

Morgen toets nederlands, over 2 boeken, voor beide boeken moesten we opdrachten maken, de opdrachten van het ene boek heb ik gemist, dus had afgesproken dat mn vriendin dat naar mij zou sturen, en dan zou ik mijn deel naar haar sturen, want dat had zij dus weer niet. Dus ik mijn deel verstuurd, spreek ik dr net, zegt ze dat ze het deel wat ik mis helemaal niet heeft! Geweldig, mis dus de helft, dus die toets morgen gaat nooit meer goedkomen, pff van vriendinnen moet je het ook maar hebben he..

----------


## sietske763

@lieve syl, het zit je ook niet mee he met die opdrachten.....
sterkte!!

ik heb maar weer eens de politie gebeld voor de blaffende waakhond....
ben gi wel 3 x aan de deur geweest, ook s,avonds, maar niemand thuis getroffen
word gestoord van dat beest

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

Succes op school meid(tja van u vriendinnen moet ge het soms hebben :Confused: )

@Sietske,

Kan me wel voorstellen dat je gek word van de hond.Vind wel erg voor de hond ook,dat je zo in de tuin gedropt word.
Begrijp dat niet,dat mensen zo beesten heel de dag alleen kunnen laten.
Hoop echt voor jou,dat er zo snel mogelijk een oplossing komt.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Wat een stomme trien zeg dat ze haar deel niet had en jij dus niet goed voorbereid bent op je Nederlands toets  :Frown:   :Mad:  
Zoals Do zegt; van je vriendinnen moet je het hebben soms  :Confused: 

@ Sietske,
Balen dat je buren nooit thuis zijn als je langsgaat om te vertellen dat je last van hun hond hebt... misschien zijn ze wel thuis maar doen ze gewoon niet open omdat ze bang zijn voor je reactie? Wat zei de politie ervan???

Nou ik baal ook! Heb ik gebeld met ib-groep met de vraag of mijn schuld kwijtgescholden kan worden, kan dat niet en dat terwijl ze mij van 1 bedrag niet kunnen uitleggen hoe zij eraan komen, want ben al eens langs geweest met mijn bankpapieren en alle papieren die ib-groep mij had toegestuurd  :Mad: !!!!!
Daarnaast weer met school gebeld, ze zouden mij de cijferlijsten toesturen maar ik had nog niks ontvangen, zij hadden mij namelijk envelop gestuurd waar ik de cijferlijsten en burgeruittreksel heen konden sturen maar bedrijf wat daar diploma van maakt had niks ontvangen, dus ik er vandaag nogmaals achteraan en als het goed is heb ik vrijdag of zaterdag alsnog en alweer die cijferlijsten want anders krijg ik mijn diploma niet  :Mad:  en daarbij zou ik ook baangarantie krijgen als ik mijn diploma's had, dus had al vaak heen gemaild maar niks terug vernomen zelfs geen ontvangstbevestiging, ene doos kon mij niks vertellen, andere jongen dacht dat er iets was mis gegaan en adviseerde nogmaals mijn cv op te sturen, achja we komen er vanzelf! Vroegen ze ook nog of ik van mijn medische nog iets nodig was dus ik zo dat daar alles perfect ging elke keer en dat het administratieve gedeelte kloten loopt en slecht geregeld is  :Mad:   :Confused:  Pfff heb het nu al wel weer gehad voor vandaag betreft dingen regelen, uitleggen en nadenken, dus weet niet of die sollicitatiebrief me nog gaat lukken vandaag...  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

@lieve luuss,
wat een gedoe, zo schiet het allemaal niet erg op, krijg je echt niets terug van IBgroep??

die hond, luuss, wordt gewoon om 8.00 uur in tuin gedumpt en dan gaan ze weg, gi avond was ik net iets te laat want borden stonden nog op aanrecht, ze waren nu met hond weg
maar heb vorige week een heel net briefje geschreven dat wij er zoveel last van hebben,
ook met afzender, geen reaktie
er is nu melding gemaakt bij de wijkagenten ik moet bellen als de hond baft, dan komen ze.......slaat natuurlijk nergens op, als ze hier zijn kan ie wel even niet blaffen en dan constateren ze:geen overlast

----------


## Sylvia93

Thanks allemaal voor de medeleven! Achteraf ging de toets Nederlands nog best wel redelijk eigenlijk! Was wel weer lekker dat precies toen wij de toets moesten maken, het gras onder ons raam gemaaid werdt.. Hoezo herrie :S?

@ Sietske,

Pff daar wordt je idd gek van! Ik woon vlakbij bedrijfterreinen, en daar staat dus ook een waakhond, de hele nacht in zn eentje buiten op het terrein, en dat beest blaft gewoon al als er een blaadje voorbij waait, word er idd afentoe ook helemaal gek van

@ Luuss,

Argh die stomme IB-groep weer! Hier is het ookal een probleem hoor, ik moet een speciaal formulier downloaden voor de extra beurs van hun site, ja formulier echt nergens te vinden! (Gaat om het formulier van één ouder buiten wege laten, maarre gebarentaal echt níks te vinden!)

----------


## dotito

Wat heb ik weer veel pijn :Mad: in mijne rug om zot van te worden.En op d'n duur tilt dat zo zwaar mentaal.
Word daar moe van mentaal :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do 

Sterkte meid!!

Pff ik wordt steeds zenuwwachtiger voor morgen :$ Waarom bestaan mondelingen!?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ja echt balen dat ik echt niks terugkrijg en er niks wordt kwijtgescholden  :Frown: 
Balen zeg dat die lui hun hond hele tijd in de tuin dumpen! Kan je niet een geluidsopname maken met een cassetterecorder, videaocamera, mp4 speler, ander toestel met opname functie ofzo zodat je bewijs hebt?! 

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je een goed gevoel hebt over je Nederlands toets ondanks de gebrekkige voorbereiding en het lawaai tijdens je toets!
Ja ik had ook op site IB gekeken maar kon ook al niet vinden wat ik zocht dus opgebeld, vaak doorverbonden en uiteindelijk antwoord gekregen en ben in het verleden wel vaker heen gegaan voor klachten/vragen omdat ze me aan de telefoon steeds in de wacht hadden gezet en vervolgens van kastjes naar muren stuurden, maarja nu heb ik dus duidelijkheid enigszins...
Heel veel succes met je mondeling Duits morgen meid! Ik ga voor je duimen!!! Met al die voorbereiding komt het vast goed en meer als je best kan je niet doen! Ik hoop alleen dat je geen last hebt van tijdelijk geheugenverlies en/of je blaasontsteking pijn!!

@ Dotito,
He balen dat je rug weer zo'n pijn doet en dat je daar mentaal zo moe van wordt! Pijndosis omhoog doen wat je gister hebt gedaan heeft dus niet geholpen? 
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd die IB-groep is afschuwelijk, pff hoe heet het tegenwoordig? DUO geloof ik? Stel zakkewassers zijn het  :Smile:  Ik moet binnenkort ook weer bellen, zooitje daar!

Pff mn maag keert zich nu al echt om voor morgen hoor :Stick Out Tongue:  Hoop dat ik niet opeens een black out krijg, of nederlands of engels ofso ga praten, heb gelukkig wel goed voorbereid, maar het artikel wat ik heb is een redelijk moeilijk niveau (3d televies, ghehe hele mondeling: Dreidimensionales Fernsehen ist sehr populär! blahblah  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

Hoop alleen wel dat mn blaas morgen ff meewerkt, ga zoiezo weer urine laten controleren morgen, mocht er weer niks uitkomen maak ik een afspraak + verwijzing naar uroloog.

----------


## xylina

zo ben ik weer, 

bedankt voor de flicitaties...

was een leuke dag woensdag lekker druk :Smile: 

ben vrijdag weer voorzichtig aan begonnen met werken 4 uurtjes op kantoor....
de 4 uurtjes zelf vielen mee maar heb weer 2 dagen bij moeten komen van dikke knietjes.

donderdag voor het eerst naar de fysio geweest en zij gaf aan dat het waarschijnlijk nog een weekje of 4 gaat duren.. ga morgen (maandag) voor de 2e keer naar de fysio en dan op de home trainer kijken of me knieen dat toe staan, kan je melden dat fietsen ook niet echt prettig is, heb zaterdag ongeveer 10 minuutjes gefietst en dat is toch gevoellig.........

dus we gaan maar weer rustig aan doen, voel me net een waggeleend als ik loop hahahahha....,.

----------


## dotito

@Xyilina,

Wens je veel succes meid bij fysio  :Wink:

----------


## xylina

tnxs do :Smile: 

vandaag maar aan gegeven op me werk dat die 4 uur toch echt te lang is...
dus heb het nu 3 uurtjes geprobeerd, maar net als vrijdag die 3 uurtjes gaan wel, maar begin wel weer dikke klutsknieen te krijgen. 
volgens mij heeft mijn lichaam zoiets van je hebt de laatste tijd hard gewerkt en je neemt te weinig rust, dus dan zorg ik dat je verplicht rust neemt....


maar verder gaat het wel...

----------


## dotito

Als ge voelt dat het niet gaat kan je beter op tijd stoppen.Anders krijg je achter nog meer blessures bij.En neem op tijd je rust,draagt alleen zijn vruchten maar af.

Liefs Do :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Op dit moment heb ik even de P* in mn konijn/cavia, één van de twee heeft de internetkabel doorgebeten! *Zit je dan opgevouwen op de bank met je laptop op schoot met de directe draad vanaf de modem:*

----------


## Petra717

Gelukkig heb je een handige vriend... die even heeel lief een nieuw kabeltje komt brengen, Syl! 


Ik zou graag even afreageren op mijn eigen lichaam, ik zou een lang weekendje Antwerpen gaan afgelopen weekend. Alleen trokken mijn hersenen tijdens mijn laatste uurtjes werken voor vertrek de stekker eruit (spraak en gehoor verdween, toen dat weer terug was, begon ik te shaken). Waardoor ik ziek thuis kwam te zitten :Mad: . Zaterdag toch even naar Antwerpen geweest. 
Op het werk heb ik collega goed laten schrikken, hoewel ze wel wat gewend zijn van mij.

Voordeel is wel dat ik mij 40urige werkweek wist in te korten tot 18urige werkweek (ik had eerder de week het norman-virus te pakken). 

Petra

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja IB-groep heet nu DUO, maar ze zijn er alleen maar slechter en onbereikbaarder op geworden  :Confused:  Idd stelletje zakkenwassers, in de tijd dat ik niet verplicht hoefde terug te betalen had ik geld over gemaakt met mijn nummer ed erbij, kreeg ik het terug gestort, dus ik bellen en op de website kijken waar ik hoorde en las dat het dus wel kon, ik opnieuw geld overmaken precies zoals mij was uitgelegd, maar bleef het geld terug krijgen en nu is het bedrag dus hoger en de rente is ook weer omhoog, de ene 'lening' (prestatiebeurs die ik nooit heb gehad en waar IB mij geen uitleg over kan geven??) is verdubbeld en nu willen ze perse het geld terug terwijl ik dat dus niet heb en nu krijg ik ook nog eens geen kwijtschelding dus het zijn daar een stel idioten!!!  :Mad: !!!!
Je Duits mondeling ging gelukkig hartstikke goed ondanks de zenuwen!  :Big Grin: 
Hoe is het met de blaasontsteking en eventuele verwijzing???
Hmz missch kabels wat hoger hangen/leggen zodat konijn of cavia er niet meer bij kan zodat één van de twee het niet weer kan doen?! Wel lief dat je vriend nieuwe kabel komt aanleggen  :Smile: 

@ Xylina,
Fijn dat je een leuke verjaardag hebt gehad!  :Big Grin: 
He vervelend dat je 2 dagen moest bijkomen van de dikke knieën en dat fysio waarschijnlijk 4 week gaat duren  :Frown:  Wel fijn dat een uurtje minder werken beter aanvoelde voor je knieën... 
Hopelijk is het gelukt op de home trainer en ging het goed op fysio!

@ Dotito,
Zeker goede raad over de rust, maar je weet net als mij dat het soms erg lastig is om je daar aan te houden  :Wink: 

@ Petra,
Blegh vervelend he zo'n lichaam dat ermee ophoudt terwijl je zelf verder wil/moet! Jammer dat het weekendje Antwerpen werd ingekort tot een dagje Antwerpen, ik hoop dat je het er alsnog leuk hebt gehad! Probeer de komende tijd even je rust te nemen, daar ben je wel aan toe en dat heb je zeker verdient!!! Sterkte meid!

----------


## Petra717

Bah wat vervelend van de duo! Maar jij bent toch nog maar pas klaar met studeren Luuss? heb jij geen aanlooptijd van 3 jaar? 

Groetjes, 
peet

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Peet, 

Ja superhandig, hij heeft het ook meteen weer opgelost! Dus heb gelukkig weer internet, pfoeh ben echt hopeloos zonder internet  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Bij jou loopt het allemaal ook weer niet lekker  :Frown:  Dat Noro-virus blijkt helemaal in te zijn nu? Hoor het vaker ook van mensen hier in de omgeving, beterschap meid!

@ Luuss,

Pff wat een zooitje zeg die DUO, jee ben je lekker klaar mee  :Frown:  We kunnen de kabels helaas niet hoger hangen, ze hangen al achter het bureau (maar mn konijn flipt er afentoe stiekem achter) en mn konijn is superhandig in springen, ze springt vanaf de grond ook gewoon op de vensterbank, terwijl dat toch echt wel minstens een halve meter hoog is!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Petra, 
In 2003-2004 heb ik HBO (Maatschappelijk Werk en Dienstverlening) gedaan waar ik OV en stufi voor had zonder dat ik die heb afgemaakt dus die ben ik aan het terug betalen, toen heb ik gewerkt zodat ik in 2005-2006 MBO directiesecretaresse kon doen waar ik geen OV of stufi voor heb aangevraagd of gekregen omdat ik geen grotere schuld wou krijgen mocht ik deze opleiding ook niet halen, maar nu moet ik volgens IB-groep 500 eu ofzo gaan betalen voor een of andere prestatiebeurs waar ze dus alleen van weten dat ik die moet terugbetalen en mij niet goed kunnen uitleggen waarom....  :Confused: 
De beide opleidingen die ik nu heb afgerond (beide MBO) kon ik geen stufi of OV voor krijgen, want het waren particuliere opleidingen waar de hele IB-groep niks mee van doen heeft, dus mijn afbetaling van de IB liep/loopt gewoon door...

@ Syl,
De meeste instanties zijn een zooitje... GGZ, IB-groep/DUO, UWV... mjah bureaucratie ook  :Confused: 
He jammer dat de kabels niet hoger/veilig kunnen hangen voor je konijn/cavia... misschien een buis om de kabels doen of de kabels weg werken achter plankjes ofzo zodat je konijn en cavia er niet bij kunnen???

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss

Jeetje, ze zijn er bij jou écht een zooitje van aan het maken he.. Dat vind ik echt zo'n nadeel, dat als je het niet redt je alles terug moet betalen (stel dat je een goede reden hebt waarom je moest stoppen) echt idioot dat ze het je niet kwijtschelden.

Wat de kabels betreft, sja tis nogal moeilijk om die weg te werken, ze lopen al achter de kachel langs, en liggen achter het bureau, maar mn konijn gaat daar soms onder als ik ff niet oplet, ben nu op zoek naar een soort 'ren' die ik dan in de woonkamer kan neerzetten, waar ik het konijn+ cavia inkan zetten, zodat ze toch nog rond kunnen lopen, maar niet meer bij de kabels kunnen...

Pff ik moet me ook weer ff afreageren hoor, strakjes mondeling engels, en ik heb zooo'n last van mn blaas nu :S Gister was het ookal zo erg, pff.. Nja nog ff doorbijten totdat ik naar de dokter kan (morgenochtend pas)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,

Ik heb IB-groep uitgelegd waarom ik mijn HBO en MBO opleiding niet kon afmaken met de bewijzen erbij en wordt niet kwijtgescholden, zelfs nu ik 2 diploma's heb kunnen ze het niet kwijtschelden  :Mad: 
Hm lastig dat je het niet op een andere manier kan wegwerken  :Frown:  Hopelijk vind je een ren zodat ze je kabels niet weer gaan doorknagen!

Erg frustrerend dat je morgenochtend pas bij de huisarts langs kan en daardoor zo'n pijn hebt... hopelijk heb je genoeg concentratie om je mondeling Engels ook goed te maken! Heel veel succes en sterkte!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee Luuss,

Pff echt belachelijk dat DUO, heb dr echt geen goed woord voor over!

Mn mondeling engels ging bagger, maar dat kwam ook niet helemaal door mij, ik bedoel maar ze vroeg me dingen die ik nieteens hoorde te weten, ze rekende me erop af dat ik de laatste 2 zinnen van het gedicht van shakespeare niet uit mn hoofd kon (we hoefden niks uit ons hoofd te leren???? En overigens moest ik 5 gedichten voorbereiden, en dan vist ze natuurlijk de kuttigste eruit) mn th uitspraak was niet helemaal perfect, en bij 1 verhaal wist ik niet te vertellen waar die veer precies symbool voor stond (moest 5(!!!) Verhalen voorbereiden, en weer vist ze de moeilijkste eruit, de rest heeft ze nieteens iets over gevraagd:S) en van de 2 boeken (1 vond ik er heel leuk, de ander vond ik kut) vraagt ze natuurlijk weer het boek wat ik níet leuk vond, dus ook weinig over te vertellen heb...
Kortom tis een 5,3 geworden, heb dr flink de balen van, maar toch ook wel het gevoel dat het niet helemaal mijn schuld is, ik heb mn best gedaan met voorbereiden etc, mja als ze dingen gaan verlangen welke ik nieteens hoefde te weten, sja...
Nu maar hopen dat mn biologiemondeling voor morgen beter gaat, gelukkig heb ik die 's middags pas, dus heb morgenochtend+middag ook nog de hele dag om te gaan leren! Hoop ook dat ze iets hebben voor die pijn, tis echt bijna niet meer uit te houden, wordt er compleet krankzinnig van!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Syl,

He balen dat er dingen gevraagd werden die je niet hoefde te weten en dat je lerares het boek en gedicht uitkoos die jij het vervelendst/minst leuk vond en dat ze niks vroeg over het andere boek en de andere gedichten...  :Frown:   :Confused:  
Hopelijk krijg je morgenochtend bij de huisarts een doorverwijzing en iets tegen de pijn zodat je mondeling biologie hopelijk wel goed gaat!
Heel veel succes met voorbereiden/leren!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ach ja tis vervelend idd, maar die docent die ik heb blijkt ook hartstikke streng te zijn als het gaat om mondelingen, nou dat heb ik dus gemerkt idd! Mja aan de andere kant, tis geen 3 ofso  :Wink: 

Thanks! Ik ga mn best doen, kwil met biologie er zoveel mogelijk uithalen, als t goed is heb ik al n beetje een voordeel, omdat ik als een van de laatste de mondeling bio heb!  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Syll,

Hopelijk vind je snel een ren, zodat je beestjes van je kabels afblijven  :Big Grin: 

Luuss, jij ook veel sterkte .... frustrerend allemaal zég!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Hihi idd positief bekijken het is geen 3 ofzo  :Wink:  Als ze echt zo streng is heb je ook een hartstikke goed cijfer!
Zou fijn zijn als je biologie mondeling morgen goed gaat! Ik ga voor je duimen, heel veel succes!

----------


## Sylvia93

Pff ik heb nu écht ff flink de pest in school 3 weken iedere dag keihard geleerd voor dat k*tbiomondeling, ging voor mijn gevoel best goed, (normaal weet ik echt niks enk wist nu toch zeker wel 2/3 van alle vragen te beantwoorden, en de rest wat gebroken  :Wink: ) Kom ik terug voor de uitslag krijg ik te horen: ja het ging niet zo goed he, we komen niet verder dan een 4. Fijn nu heb ik dus een 4 voor dat rotmondeling, terwijl sommige mensen die compleet dichtvielen nog een 5 kregen? Echt ik vind het ontzettend oneerlijk, krijg je ook nog ff lekker mee: ja nou ik zou wel beter gaan leren voor je eindexamen hoor. Grrr, het voelt nu echt alsof ik 3 weken lang iedere dag tijd verspilt heb, als ik gewoon niks had geleerd had ik ook wel op die 4 uitgekomen, *piepzooi*

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Wat een *peipzooi* zeg!
Balen dat je het gevoel hebt dat je veel tijd hebt weggegooid om een goed cijfer te krijgen en dat dan niet krijgt  :Frown: 
Nu ben je eerst even 'vrij' van school en hopelijk gaan je examens wel goed!!!
Heel veel succes!

----------


## dotito

Vanmorgen een parkeerboete in de bus gehad van 50euro Grrrr :Mad: 

Had mijn wagen vergeten te verzetten aan de overkant.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Das flink balen zeg  :Frown:   :Mad:

----------


## dotito

Ja zegt dat wel(ben echt kwaad op mezelf :Mad: )

----------


## dotito

Ik ben echt boos op de fotograaf,dat is nu al de 2de keer dat hij ons laat zitten.Oké de eerste keer was hij ziek(zei hij)en de 2de keer nam hij zijn telefoon niet op,en deed hij zelfs niet open.
Kan er niet meer tegen wil mijn foto's zien!!Ben echt kwaad :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
Je zou voor minder(toch)

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Ooh wat vervelend zo'n persoon! Kan ook absoluut niet tegen mensen die hun afspraken niet nakomen, zéér vervelend!

Nu ga ik mezelf ook maar ff afreageren, de site van t LAKS is weer eens overbelast waardoor leren niet lekker gaat (leer via die website met oefenexamens, opgaves en lesstof). Tis supermooi weer buiten, heb zin om lekker ff in t zonnetje te zitten maar vriendlief heeft t te druk met zn meterkast inruimen (wtf) dus we kunnen nieteens ff weggaan en van t zonnetje genieten, pff  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

Wat voel ik me slecht is vanmiddag begonnen met rugpijn,daarna last van zenuwpijn in mijn been.Heb daarna iets ingenomen voor de pijn maar heeft bijna niets geholpen.Is altijd als ik ongesteld moet worden dat ik precies meer pijn heb dan anders hoop dat ze maar vlug doorbreken,word echt chagrijnig :Mad:

----------


## Onassa

Dat komt me bekent voor Do in die periode dat overal de bestaande pijnplekken dan dubbel pijnlijk worden.
Ik zit al in het begin van de overgang en das helemaal feest dan!

Maar waar ik echt van baal....rijden we vanavond terug uit het bos, rij ik achteruit vast tegen een boom aan!
Hele bumper naar z'n grootjes.
Tegen diezelfde boom heb ik ook al eens vast gezeten met de trailer en 2 paarden erin.
Lijkt wel een spook boom, blijkbaar zie ik die boom nooit.
Thuis gekomen beker warme melk met honing....krijg ik me ineens een allergische reaktie van die honing.
Snel een zyrtec (allergie pil) genomen want als dat doorzet zoals ik bij noten en pinda's heb kan ik als een speer naar het ziekenhuis want dan zet alles in de mond en keel op met als gevolg dat ik geen lucht meer krijg.
was me dus het avondje wel.
Ga zo snel mijn bed in voor er nog meer rampen gebeuren :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

@ Onassa,

Het wordt tijd om die boom te vellen.

Ik baal als een stekker omdat ik afgelopen weekend lekker in de tuin heb gezeten met mijn zere pootje omhoog. Nu is mijn voet en onderbeen verbrand en kan ik geen schoen aan. Rot zon...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Jaa dat verbranden ken ik  :Frown:  Gister helaas ook aan alle kanten verbrand (rug/schouders/bovenkant borsten (topje met bandjes: gevolg -> rare witte strepen + verbrand)
Gelukkig is het bij mij nu alweer meer bruin dan rood, en heb er weinig last van. Ga vanmiddag ergens naar een recreatiegebied zonnen, dus extra goed insmeren!

----------


## sietske763

veel plezier, syl
P20 is een goede zonnebrandcreme, hoef je maar 1 x per dag te doen!!!

----------


## Onassa

Ik heb het geluk niet snel te verbrqnden omdat ik een vrij donkere huis van mezlef heb, maar ik weet dat je er doodziek van kunt worden van verbranden met de koude koorts en alles erbij, dus mensen, pas op!
Het is nu verradelijk met de wind erbij, maar juist nu is de kans op verbranden groot!

----------


## Onassa

> @ Onassa,
> 
> Het wordt tijd om die boom te vellen.
> 
> Ik baal als een stekker omdat ik afgelopen weekend lekker in de tuin heb gezeten met mijn zere pootje omhoog. Nu is mijn voet en onderbeen verbrand en kan ik geen schoen aan. Rot zon...


Ja, die boom is echt vaag, zal er eens melding van maken  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

> veel plezier, syl
> P20 is een goede zonnebrandcreme, hoef je maar 1 x per dag te doen!!!


Ah thanks voor de tip! Was erg gezellig hoor  :Smile:  Zijn naar een nudistenterrein geweest (voor hem is dat doodnormaal, was voor mij de eerste keer, maar vond t eigenlijk nieteens vreemd) enige vervelende was toch wel iemand die een hoge eigendunk had, wilde opvallen constant langsliep en heel vaak langs ons om constant te gaan staren. Ach negeermodus!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Niet netjes van de fotograaf dat hij 2e keer niks liet horen! Gelukkig heb je inmiddels eindelijk de foto's!  :Big Grin:  Jullie zien er erg happy en mooi uit saampjes!
Ik hoop echt voor je dat je je gauw weer beter voelt en minder pijn hebt!!!

@ Syl,
Ja balen is dat als je moet leren terwijl de site eruit ligt, het eigenlijk te mooi weer is om binnen te zitten en je vriend geen tijd heeft  :Frown: 

@ Diane,
Kunnen ze die boom niet voor je om kappen zodat je geen problemen er meer mee hebt?  :Wink: 
He vervelend dat je een allergische reactie kreeg  :Frown: 

@ Ronald,
Vervelend dat je verbrand bent  :Frown:  Volgende keer maar in (laten) smeren met zonnebrand creme! 

@ Syl,
Vervelend dat je verbrand bent  :Frown:  Idd goed idee om je goed in te smeren  :Wink: 
Fijn dat het leuk was op nudistenstrand en sjah dat soort 'patsers die denken dat ze stoer zijn en continu staren' heb je overal, geen aandacht aan schenken is de beste oplossing  :Wink:  Had dat met mijn beste vriendin ook een keer in de naaktsauna zo'n gast zo tegen ons 'bevalt het uitzicht jullie', beste vriendin had het niet eens door en ik zo 'ik kom niet voor het uitzicht' dat heeft die gast 2x gedaan en daarna hebben we em niet meer gezien  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha idd van die patsers, dat ze zelf niet snappen dat ze totaaal geen indruk maken!
Ah sauna staat ook nog steeds op mn 'to do' lijstje, lijkt me heerlijk om een keertje te doen, binnenkort maar ff een dagje inplannen, zolang het nu steeds mooi weer is, ga ik lekker zonnen  :Smile:  Nog ff ertegenaan bijten en op 1 juni, volgende week dinsdag ben ik klaar met mn examens dus dan ga ik lekker rustig bijkomen  :Big Grin:  Verbrandheid is trouwens alweer over hoor  :Smile:  Afentoe nog wat branderig, maar het meeste is nu alweer bruin!

----------


## Sylvia93

Pff, wat een ellendige dag, eerst mn hele biologie-examen vernaggelt, wist gewoon hélemaal niks meer, en via internet te zien heb ik echt zo'n beetje alles fout  :Frown: 

En als dat nog niet erg genoeg is óók nog ruzie met vriend, hij vínd dat ik niet te vaak bij m moet zijn omdat het anders opvalt. En wanneer ik dus zeg: ja nou dan blijf ik wel thuis, dan moetk opeens wél weer naar m toekomen omdatk beter bij m kan leren etc etc en omdat ie wilt datk toch wel ga slagen. Wtf zit ie dan ruzie met me te maken omdat 'ik teveel bij m ben'. En als ik dan thuis wil blijven moet ik opeens wél naar m toe. Nou schiet mij maar lek snap dr geen hol meer van. Heb dr nu ook absoluut geen zin meer in om morgenochtend vroeg mn bed uit te gaan en bij hem te gaan zitten, terwijl ik nu t idee heb dattie me gewoon niet wilt zien, omdatk m vast straks ga zitten te vervelen ofso, of dan gaat ie zich aan me irriteren omdat ik te vaak bij m ben  :Frown: 

Fijn en nu is t dus 1 uur 's nachts, en probeer dan nog maar eens te gaan slapen..

----------


## dotito

moe moe en nog moe en moet nog zoveel doen pffffffff :Confused: en een druk in mijn hoofd....

----------


## sietske763

tjee syl, nu ff aan jezelf denken hoor!!!!
examens gaan voor!!! zal wel moeilijk zijn maar probeer het toch maar!!
heel veel succes lieve meid.

ik voel me ppppppppffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff ffff

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Gij doet dat precies ook niet graag he al dat inpakken...vind dat er veel denk(werk)bij te pas komt.Word er ook een beetje crazy van :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

lieve medevakantie ganger,
het grootste probleem is wat je allemaal moet meenemen in de bus, want je kan 24 uur niet bij je koffer.....dus allemaal noodmed. in bus, pammen, in bus enz enz
echt crazy,
volgens mij heb ik alles nu klaar, maar t voelt zo raar dat ik na 3 dagen uitzoeken en inpakken nu niets meer hoef......zo vreemd alsof ik vanalles vergeten ben...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Sjah daarvoor zijn het 'patsers'  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Oh sauna moet je echt een keer doen hoor!
Balen dat je Biologie zo slecht ging ondanks dat je er zo hard voor gewerkt hebt!  :Frown: 
Pff mannen kunnen soms zo raar zijn  :Confused:  Ik denk dat hij echt wel heel graag bij je wil zijn hoor, maar dat hij bang is dat jullie relatie bekend wordt nu jullie zoveel bij elkaar zijn (geweest) de laatste tijd en voor zover ik begreep wouden jullie niet dat het alom bekend werd. Maak je er niet te druk om, komt wel weer goed  :Wink: 
Focus je je nu eerst maar op je examens, want dat is heel belangrijk!
Succes en sterkte lieverd!

@ Do,
Hoop dat je snel minder moe bent en dat het rustiger wordt in je hoofd! 
Je hebt nog wel even de tijd om in te pakken, dus neem die ook maar  :Wink:  Sterkte lieverd!

@ Bar,
Ik hoop dat je je snel minder pffffffff voelt en dat je heerlijk tot rust kan komen op vakantie! Ja stom he dat je echt moet letten op wat je in je koffer doet en wat je meeneemt in handbagage  :Confused:  Heel veel plezier!

----------


## Sylvia93

> tjee syl, nu ff aan jezelf denken hoor!!!!
> examens gaan voor!!! zal wel moeilijk zijn maar probeer het toch maar!!
> heel veel succes lieve meid.
> 
> ik voel me ppppppppffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff ffff


Ah wat lief thanks!! Gelukkig is het weer helemaal goed, is meestal zo bij ons, maar was eigenlijk toch wel goed pissig gister :EEK!:  En probeer me idd zoveel mogelijk op mn examens te richten, biologie is het enige vak waarvan ik echt weet dat het slecht ging, de rest ging eigenlijk prima, morgen en a.s. dinsdag de laatste 2 vakken scheikunde en natuurkunde, niet mijn sterkste punten maar probeer er toch iets van te maken!

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Syl,
> Sjah daarvoor zijn het 'patsers' 
> Oh sauna moet je echt een keer doen hoor!
> Balen dat je Biologie zo slecht ging ondanks dat je er zo hard voor gewerkt hebt! 
> Pff mannen kunnen soms zo raar zijn  Ik denk dat hij echt wel heel graag bij je wil zijn hoor, maar dat hij bang is dat jullie relatie bekend wordt nu jullie zoveel bij elkaar zijn (geweest) de laatste tijd en voor zover ik begreep wouden jullie niet dat het alom bekend werd. Maak je er niet te druk om, komt wel weer goed 
> Focus je je nu eerst maar op je examens, want dat is heel belangrijk!
> Succes en sterkte lieverd!


Jep idd je had gelijk, ik weet zelf ook wel dat t op verloop van tijd natuurlijk wel gaat opvallen, maar toch blijft het vervelend, zoiezo niemand verdenkt nu iets, ik heb m gewoon veel geholpen met verhuizen en dat waarderen de meeste wel eigenlijk. Ik weet ook wel dat ie ontzettend om me geeft hoor en hij wil me altijd zien maar bij hem werkt het verstand vaak wat beter dan bij mij  :Wink:  Vond het nog verbazend dat hij zo rustig is gebleven heb geloof ik toch aardig wat rots naar m toegesmeten en heb echt duidelijk laten merken dat ik behoorlijk pissed was, maar ondanks dat is hij nog rustig gebleven  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Van jou ook thanks! En voor mij is het nu nog 2 daagjes examen, morgen en a.s. dinsdag en dan.. klaar=kees! Ehh Syl dus  :Wink:  hehe

Dikke knuff voor jullie allemaal!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja soms is je verstand erbij houden als je zoveel gevoelens hebt erg moeilijk  :Wink:  
Fijn dat hij rustig bleef en dat het nu weer goed is tussen jullie  :Smile: 
Heel veel succes vandaag en dinsdag! Wel fijn dat tot nu toe voor je gevoel alleen Biologie niet goed ging, hopelijk valt het allemaal positief uit! Succes!!!

----------


## Onassa

@Syl, Als je bio slecht is gegaan kan je dan nog een herkansing?
Mooi dat de rest wel beter is gegaan en ik hoop voor je dat als ik het goed inhouden heb je vandaag scheikunde en natuurkunde hebt?(zou een wonder zijn als ik dat écht goed onthouden had).
Daar wens ik je veel succes bij (waren mijn vakken vroeger ook absoluut niet)
Maar een brutaal vraagje....jou relatie is als ik het goed lees een beetje "geheim"?
Mag ik vragen waarom dat is?
Tuurlijk hoef je er niet op te antwoorden, maar ik vraag altijd gewoon maar.

Liefs en groetjes, Diane

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja is soms moeilijk.. Ik geniet er afentoe teveel van dat ik m eigenlijk voor mezelf heb, en iedere dag naar m toe kan, iets wat voorheen echt niet ging!
En thanks! Hoop dat Natuurkunde een beetje gaat, heb echt alle lesstof etc in mn grafische rekenmachine gezet :# Hehe hoop het hiermee te gaan halen, want ben er écht bagger in!

@ Diane,

Klopt, mag wel herkansen idd  :Smile:  Maar Natuurkunde en Scheikunde zijn ook absoluut niet mijn vakken, mijn bedoeling was dus ook om die 2 vakken op een 5 te krijgen, alleen nu bio dus ook slecht gegaan is.. Moet dus zoiezo herkansen, want neem niet aan dat ik nu inene heel hoog ga scoren op natuurkunde/Scheikunde.

En je hebt het bijna goed onthouden  :Smile:  Vandaag heb ik Natuurkunde, a.s. dinsdag Scheikunde!

En idd onze relatie is nog geheim, dit omdat wij een behoorlijk leeftijdsverschil hebben, dat valt vaak bij buitenstaanders (ouders etc) niet goed, ik heb er zelf voor gekozen omdat ik zelf nog 'minderjarig' ben, heb vanaf mn 15e al iets met m en ben nu 17, dat geheimhouden is bewust mijn eigen keuze geweest omdat mensen hem misschien anders gaan beschuldigen van 'pedofilie'. En dat is bij ons natuurlijk niet het geval, maar dat kun je anderen natuurlijk moeilijk uitleggen. Daarom hebben we zoiezo besloten dat iig totdat ik 18 ben niets te vertellen. Later gaan we bekijken of we het gewoon zo houden of niet. Voor sommige lijkt het misschien moeilijk, maar ik ben het al 2 jaar zo gewend dus ja  :Smile: 

Liefs Syl

----------


## Onassa

Ah Syl, heb ik het voor mijn doen goed onthouden.

Ahhh vanwege leeftijd verschil.
Dit vind ik heel jammer voor jullie want wat zegt leeftijd nou helemaal???
En als jullie beide van elkaar houden, das toch het mooiste wat er is???
Jammer dat mensen vaak zo de neiging hebben meteen met vooroordelen te komen......
wat willen ze dan liever...dat je een relatie hebt met een leeftijd genoot en (net als ik toedertijd) in zo'n relatie mishandelt word????
Mensen moeten eens leren zich niet zo snel te oordelen.....helaas is dat een utopie.
Nou meid,....ik wens jou met je vriend in ieder geval alle goeds toe!!!
Dan wens ik je voor vandaag erg veel succes met natuurkunde!

Liefs, Diane

----------


## Sylvia93

> Ah Syl, heb ik het voor mijn doen goed onthouden.
> 
> Ahhh vanwege leeftijd verschil.
> Dit vind ik heel jammer voor jullie want wat zegt leeftijd nou helemaal???
> En als jullie beide van elkaar houden, das toch het mooiste wat er is???
> Jammer dat mensen vaak zo de neiging hebben meteen met vooroordelen te komen......
> wat willen ze dan liever...dat je een relatie hebt met een leeftijd genoot en (net als ik toedertijd) in zo'n relatie mishandelt word????
> Mensen moeten eens leren zich niet zo snel te oordelen.....helaas is dat een utopie.
> Nou meid,....ik wens jou met je vriend in ieder geval alle goeds toe!!!
> ...


Haha idd, goed onthouden!

Vind zelf het leeftijdsprobleem ook niet zo erg, vind het juist fijn dat ik n ouder iemand heb, want ongemerkt ga je zelf toch ook een stuk volwassener worden doordat je veel met zoiemand opschiet.

Lijkt me ook vervelend om in een relatie mishandelt te worden  :Frown:  Dan ben je nu met je huidige man iig een stuk beter af!

Helaas doen mensen vaak met een verschil van 10 jaar al moeilijk, dit verschil is bij ons nog wel een stukje groter ( hij is in de 30 dus ja). Ach zolang we maar gelukkig zijn he  :Big Grin:  En ik voel me ontzettend gelukkig als ik samen met hem ben! Gelukkig kunnen we samen ook gewoon wel leuke dingen doen, alleen denken ze dan wel vaak dat hij mn vader is, dattie op een heeele jonge leeftijd kinderen gekregen heeft haha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ghehe tuurlijk geniet je ervan dat jullie vaker bij elkaar kunnen zijn  :Wink: 
Je grafische rekenmachine controleren ze toch niet en zoals je eerder al zei mag je informatie erin hebben staan, dus ik hoop voor je dat je genoeg info in dat ding hebt gezet zodat natuurkunde helemaal goed gaat komen! Heel veel succes!
Wat betreft je relatie met je vriend, jammer dat sommige mensen zo smaal minded zijn, maar jullie zijn gelukkig met elkaar en daar gaat het om!

@ Diane,
Ben het met je eens dat het ronduit jammer is dat sommige mensen zoveel (voor)oordelen hebben  :Frown: 
Beter gelukkig zijn met iemand die ouder of jonger is dan in een relatie te zitten met iemand van de eigen leeftijd en mishandeld worden en/of ongelukkig zijn! Leeftijd maakt echt niks uit als je samen maar gelukkig bent!!!
Jij bent nu gelukkig met jou lieve man, Syl met haar lieve vriend en ik met de mijne en dat houden we ook zo  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha wat lief! Maar idd je hebt gelijk! Zolang je maar happy bent! Zn nieuwe buren (beetje ouder stel) denken ook dat ik zn dochter ben :Stick Out Tongue:  vind ik alleen maar handig, als ze ooit iets van foute geluiden horen denken ze tenminste als laatste aan ons  :Big Grin: 

Hoop het idd te halen, heb letterlijk alles erin gezet, én ik mag t binasboek erbij gebruiken, tis natuurlijk meer inzicht/begrijpend lezen etc, dus hoop dat ik met genoeg tijd een beetje uit de vragen kom. Hoop ook dat het niet zo superlang is, als het een examen van 45 vragen is heb ik echt té weinig tijd! Nja hopen dat het meevalt natuurlijk, heb ook liever veel vragen gewoon goed, en de laatste paar vragen helemaal niet, dan een heel examen wel maar alles fout.. Ach ik ga t nog ff doorkijken, ben voor t eerst sinds anderhalve week weer zenuwwachtig voor een examen  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

Bah wat zijn mannen toch afentoe vreemd  :Frown: .. Pff iedere keer via msn is t weer raak, zo stom, als ik gewoon bij m ben is alles prima en issie zo lief voor me, maar via msn geeft ie me echt een kutgevoel afentoe. Wat een onzin om nu te gaan beslissen wie waar gaat zitten zaterdagavond bij hem thuis (met nadruk dat híj met mn moeder zooo graag naast elkaar willen zitten op de bank) wtf, als ie meer in mn moeder ziet moet ie maar naar haar gaan hoor, hij weet wet hoe ie me een kutgevoel kan aanpraten. Begrijp dat ie niets wilt laten merken maar om mij dan gewoon links te laten liggen wanneer mn moeder erbij is en haar superveel aandacht en 'sort of' liefde te geven vind ik echt behoorlijk vervelend.. Soms heb ik t idee dat ie me alleen maar leuk vind zodra mn moeder uit beeld is  :Frown: . Meneer heeft héél wat goed te maken nu..
*zeikmode off*

Hebben jullie nooit wat te zeuren over de mannen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Sjah mannen en vrouwen zijn af en toe hele rare wezens  :Confused:   :Wink: 
Misschien moeten jullie dan niet meer msnen?! Sommige mensen zijn nou eenmaal niet zo goed in ander contact (msn, telefoon etc) dan face-to-face...
Heb je tegen je vriend gezegd hoe jij je voelde/voelt en wat jou gedachtes zijn?
Succes en sterkte!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha jep gisteravond gesprek gehad, hij snapt mijn hele punt eigenlijk ook niet, denkt dat ik stikjaloers ben maar goed. Ik ben gewoon gestresst door mn examens etc en daardoor heb ik nogal een kort lontje  :Stick Out Tongue:  Heb m uitgelegd wat mij gewoon niet lekker zit, maar of ie daar nou echt wakker om ligt? neuh denk het niet  :Stick Out Tongue:  Mja oke tis nou weer goed, blijf vannacht bij m slapen dus ik merk het wel  :Wink:  Meestal issie dan wel weer heel lief voor me als k bij m ben na ruzies  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Haha moet toch maar iets gaan doen aan mn korte lontje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ik begrijp wel dat je een kort lontje hebt hoor, na steeds blaasontstekingen te hebben gehad, steeds druk bezig te zijn geweest met helpen verhuizen en al dat leren/oefenen voor en maken van examens kan jij wel wat ontstressing en ontspanning gebruiken!!!
Ik hoop dat je het vanavond leuk met je vriend hebt!

----------


## Agnes574

Mannen hé  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: ,

Volgens mijn schoonma zijn het allemaal egoïsten en denken ze enkel aan zichzelf ....
Op een bepaalde manier geef ik haar vaak wel gelijk  :Smile: , soms heb ik het gevoel dat mannen nooit volwassen worden ... Boys will be Boys  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Fijne avond Syll!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Haha ja soms heb ik dat gevoel ook  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

soms zijn mannen kleine kinderen vooral dat ze ziek zijn,word daar zo mottig van.Vraag mij eigenlijk af dat ze echt iets mankeren hoe ze zich dan gaan gedragen.

Ze zeggen idd dat mannen egoisten zijn,gelukkig mag ik hier niet klagen.

@Syl,

Denk dat jij is even een pauze voor je zelf moet nemen meid.Studeren vraagt ook veel energie he "vergeet dat niet".Plus dan de verhuis die er nog bij kwam,en het gekibbel met u mama je zou op d'n duur voor minder kibbelen met u vriend.Gelukkig is alles nu terug goed :Big Grin: En eerlijk gezegd word er in elke goede relatie al eens gekibbeld!

Do x

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja idd, heb echt ontspanning nodig! Hoop dat snel te krijgen, dinsdag de laatste! Dus dan hoef ik ff niet meer hard te studeren  :Smile:  Lekker ff bijkomen en hopelijk genieten van lekker weer!

@ Ag,

Ben het helemaal eens met je schoonmoeder!

@ Do,

Helaas wordt er idd in iedere relatie wel gekibbeld! Onze laatste 2 ruzies waren eigenlijk de eerste keren dat ik me er serieus rot bij voelde, we liepen wel ns vaker te kibbelen maar nooit zo erg! Gelukkig is het weer helemaal goed.

Gisteravond was het erg gezellig hoor  :Smile:  Leuke film gekeken: Epic Movie, vond m geniaal heb ontzettend dubbel gelegen...
Rond 12 uur naar bed gegaan, mn moeder/zus gingen pas rond half 2 naar huis. Samen met vriend geslapen (meh volgende keer duw ik m úit bed als ie nog n keer als een bouwvakker snurkt :Stick Out Tongue: ) Wel slecht geslapen, maar ondanks dat toch wel een fijne nacht gehad, na ruzies klinkt Ik hou van je nóg liever  :Big Grin: 
Maar stiekem ben ik toch blij dat ik nog gewoon thuis woon, pfoeh zou de rest van mn leven niet meer kunnen slapen als ik iedere nacht naast m zou liggen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik wil met dingen smijten, ik wil mijn longen uit mijn lijf roepen ik voel me zwaar *PIEP*!!!!

Hm jammer had gehoopt dat het opluchte, maar dat is niet zo  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ik ken dat! 

Ik ga ook zeuren, pff ben die menstruatie nu wel weer meer dan zat! Duurt altijd zo lang  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Hoop voor je dat het snel over gaat!

Nou ik heb met dingen gesmeten, maar ik voel me nog steeds k*t! Ik had de afgelopen dagen wel veel pijn, maar vandaag is het echt niet fijn!!  :Mad:   :Frown:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Maar meiske toch!!heb je nog steeds last van je rug?
Ja pijn is om zot te worden he,als niet overgaat.
Hoop dat de pijn vlug over is.

Veel liefs Do

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja he! Pff kut gewoon  :Frown:  Hoop dat jij je morgen ook wat beter voelt, jammer dat het met spullen smijten niet geholpen heeft, kan ik niet echt doen in huis  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wordt eerlijk gezegd ook gestoord van de geur van de wietplantjes.. Pff vriendlief bedacht zich dattie het wel leuk vond om 2 wietplantjes in huis te nemen, had ie ze eerst in de slaapkamer gezet, noh heb m gedwongen ze eruit te halen omdat ik er nog moest slapen  :Stick Out Tongue:  Bah vieze stank!

----------


## Ilonaa

Hoikes allemaal,
pffff ik ben die K** school zat ze moeten alle cijfers hebben vrijdag, dus alles deze week gehaast aflopen maken, wat een gezeik de leraren zijn kei chagerijnig, pff moet zelfs morgen op me vrije dag(ze hebben morgen herkansing en als je geen herkansing heb ben je vrij) maar ik morgen dus wel naar school en niet omdat ik een herkanisng heb nee, ik moet ik handvaardigheid nog af maken, want die vent zeikt dat het niet goed is bla bla en een biedermeijer maken (jaa dat is wel leuk  :Smile:  ) en ik moet ook nog ckv 1 opdracht maken, pff wat een gezeik allemaal. 

Gelukkig volgende week snuffelstage ,week daarna paar daagjes vrij ,boeken inleveren weer vrij en dan 2 juli rapport ophalen & zomervakantiee  :Big Grin:  En dan nog maar ongeveer halfjaartje naar school examen doen & vrij  :Big Grin:  Ik heb er zin in  :Wink: 

Zo ff geklaagd hihi.

----------


## Onassa

Ik kom me niet zo vaak afreageren maar nu dis even wel.

Verdorie....ben ik net na 9 maanden weer een beetje aan de beterende hand, na de operatie en de zware depressie, word ik weer ziek!!!
En ja...ziek worden kan....maar niet nu!!!
Ik had me eergister officieel aangemeld om toch de endurance wedstrijd in Laag Soeren te gaan rijden, want dat zou ik misschien net aan kunnen gaan redden als ik nu de aankomende 15 dagen nog goed zou trainen....nou, dat kan ik dus wel weer afzeggen.
De eerste keer dat ik voor het klassement mee zou rijden....op de dag dat mijn mams jarig was...had de rit aan haar willen opdragen....maar nee hoor!
het mag gewoonweg niet zo zijn!
Alsof ik verdorie niet al genoeg voor mijn kiezen heb gehad.
en ik weet het , "niet klagen maar dragen", maar nu lukt me dat effe niet.
Ben zo vreselijk teleurgesteld!

----------


## Luuss0404

Nou het gaat hier bagger! Gister kon ik dus echt niks, vandaag ook niet echt... 
Ruben is heel lief voor mij, we zijn vandaag samen naar mijn huisarts geweest. Ik blijk een blaasontsteking en nog een ontsteking te hebben, heb ontstekingsremmers en diclofenac (tegen pijn) meegekregen, maar helpt nog geen ruk!
Heb pijn, ben nog steeds ongesteld, ben nog steeds duizelig en misselijk en voel me zo ontzettend slap! Heb ook mijn twijfels bij wat de huisarts zei, maarja als het volgende week nog zo is vraag ik wel verwijzing!

Alle andere mensjes; veel sterkte! Kan momenteel niet zo goed reageren...

----------


## dotito

@Diane,

Hoop voor jou dat het allemaal kan doorgaan lieverd!!Hoop dat je snel genezen bent.

@Luussje,

Ja meiske,valt allemaal precies een beetje tegen he!Hoop dat ge snel weer beter bent.Natuurlijk van een blaasontsteking kan je van afzien,maar met de juiste medicatie komt het wel goed.
Heel veel beterschap!! :Smile: 
En moest het volgende week nog niet beter zijn,ga dan maar is naar een andere Dr.want met een blaasontsteking mag je niet blijven mee rond lopen.

Wat zal ik blij zijn dat ik terug een eigen plek heb,is nl zo moment huren we een appartement,en soms ben ik het zo beu om hier te wonen he!! :Mad: 
Je kan niet doen of laten wat je wilt zoals in je eigen huisje.Heb vroeger een eigen huis gehad samen met mijn ex-man,maar door omstandigheden heb ik dat moeten verkopen heb er heel heel veel spijt van :Frown: 
Ach gedane zaken nemen geen keer,maar toch als ge alles op voorhand moet weten.Is ook allemaal zo duur geworden,als ge iets wilt kopen moet ge ook al een voorschot hebben.Vroeger was dat allemaal niet zo,ja tijden veranderen zeker.

Wil ook graag terug een hond hebben,dat mag hier ook niet zelfs een klein hondje niet.Vind als ge zo heel der dagen alleen zit dat dat niet leuk is,op dat vlak wil ik terug gaan werken al is het aangepast werk word zot van de eenzaamheid met momenten!!

Op dat vlak ben ik wel blij met MC zo heb je nog eens contact met de buitenwereld.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jeetje zit je ook niet mee he! Heb je geen antibiotica gekregen voor die blaasontsteking??
Ik ben blij dat ik niet ongesteld meer ben, pff dats iig al iets minder last voor mezelf.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Nou mijn dokter zei alles met zoveel twijfeling dat ik weinig vertrouwen erin heb en als ik mij zo blijf voelen ga ik wel langs de huisartsenpost! Ik hoorde donderdag nadat ik bij mijn huisarts geweest was ook dat er een onderzoek naar hem loopt omdat hij teveel fouten heeft gemaakt  :Confused:  
Ja tijden veranderen en met de huidige economie en huizenmarkt is het lastiger om een leuk huisje voor niet al te duur te kopen  :Frown:  Mijn beste vriendin woont nu in een huurhuisje en zelfs zij moest de 1e 2 of 3 maand van te voren betalen en daarnaast ook gelijk borg! 
Erg jammer dat je geen hondje mag hebben  :Frown:  Mag je geen andere huisdieren (kat, konijn of iets) daar hebben? Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je graag aangepast werk wil doen zodat je iets om handen hebt... Gelukkig vind je hier een beetje afleiding  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Ja ik heb Amoxilicilline/Clavulaanzuur Sandoz meegekregen in tablet 500/125 tegen de ontstekingen, moet ik 3maal daags innemen na wat eten met wat water. Alleen in de bijsluiter staat dat ik dat elke 8 uur moet innemen, maar dat doe ik dus niet, want dan zou ik steeds wekkers moeten zetten en aangezien het al lastig is om te slapen blijf ik wel lekker slapen en neem ik die pillekes wel in als ik er zelf aan toe ben.
Fijn dat jij niet meer ongesteld bent!

----------


## dotito

Wat voel ik me nu ellendig  :Frown: rupijn/hormonale klachten/tandpijn, voel me echt belabberd.
Hoop echt dat ik me snel beter voel,en dat ik morgen of ten laaste overmorgen naar de tandarts kan.Want op d'n duur mijn maag van die pijnstillers,en ben dan niet iemand die graag pillen slikt.

Ga nu op mijn gemak een filmke kijken,normaal een wandeling maken,maar dat zal er nu niet inzitten!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hmm ik voel me nu ook niet echt Je van het..

Bah vind het vervelend dat mn vriend alles afzegt, enorm kortaf doet, en zn smsjes zijn nóg kortaffer (hmm niemand leest zn smsjes toch.. dan kan ie toch gewoon nórmaal smsen!) En nu gaat ie zn vriend opeens morgen wel weer naar huis brengen.. dus gaat onze afspraak morgenmiddag dan nog door?? pff geen antwoord hebben is niet leuk!
Overigens heb ik de laatste paar weken ontzettend leuk contact met een oud klasgenoot, en ik vind het vervelend dat hij gewoon níet duidelijk naar mij toe is van wat hij eigenlijk van me wil.. Gewoon vriendschap of wilt hij meer?? Op vragen geeft hij altijd zo ontwijkend antwoord dus daar heb ik ook niets aan!

----------


## dotito

Echt K.....t op een andere tandarts te gaan zoeken,probleem is dat je niet zonder kunt.

----------


## Onassa

Ik wil me even afreageren omdat ik nu al weer andelhalve week ziek ben en er nog geen spoortje verbeterig optreed.
Niets nieuws voor mij (lage weerstand) maar word er wel een beetje geshuffeld van.
Het is mooi weer en zou nu lekker 's avonds met het peerd het bos in moeten kunnen gaan!!!
Ik ben gewoon over het algemeen meer ziek dan gezond en daar kan ik nu effe niet zo goed tegen!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dotito

sterkte Onassa,ken dat gevoel,met mij is er ook altijd iets aan de hand!!probeer positief te blijven denken....probeer ik ook.
Misschien kleine troost,als ge genezen zijt kan je nog op je paard rijden,ik kan dat nooit van mijn leven niet meer met mijn rug(begrijp je wat ik bedoel)

Hoop echt van harte dat je snel weer beter bent,zal een kaarsje voor je branden!!!

Veel liefs Do

----------


## donny

Hallo

Heb van mijn huisarts zyban gekregen om van t roken af te komen maar door deze site ben ik er niet aan begonnen nu blijft alleen de vraag hoe kom ik er vanaf vanwege mijn longen zou ik eigenlijk wel moeten
Dus lekker voel ik me ook niet

----------


## sietske763

he onas en do,
hier weer iemand erbij, ik heb ook altijd wat, de dagen dat ik me echt goed voel zijn sporadisch.....
daarom heb ik mn normen maar verlegd, zolang het leefbaar is zeg ik PRIMA en ga maar weer door met leven....
sterkte meiden!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Balen zeg dat alles zo tegelijk tegenzit  :Frown:  Hopelijk lukt het je een tandarts te vinden waar je eerder bij terecht kan of om de pijn te verminderen totdat je bij je eigen tandarts terecht kan! Heel veel sterkte en beterschap gewenst!

@ Syl,
Is de oud klasgenoot al duidelijker? En hoe gaat het nu met jou en je vriend?

@ Diane,
Ja k**ten is he dat je nu ziek bent, er geen verbetering is en je niet kan doen wat je wilt met dit mooie weer! Ik hoop echt voor je dat je snel aansterkt en beter wordt!
Heel veel sterkte en beterschap!

@ Donny,
Op het forum staan wel tips en ervaringen over stoppen met roken, misschien dat je daar iets tussen kan vinden? Link http://www.medicity.nl/forumdisplay.php?f=33
Ikzelf ben 1x eerder gestopt op eigen krachten, ik was stressvrij en wou het ook echt, verder had ik als vervangingsmiddelen kauwgom, lolly's en appels... Ik ben helaas weer begonnen, maar als ik een vaste baan heb wil ik weer op dezelfde manier gaan stoppen... In elk geval heel veel succes!

@ Sietske,
Wat scheelt er aan? Hopelijk krijg je weer een goed gevoel, heel veel sterkte!

Ook ik wil me even afreageren; vrijdagochtend eindelijk de assistente van mijn huisarts aan de telefoon (had elke dag gebeld muv donderdag) en na veel moeite kreeg ik een terugbel afspraak, om 16:45 werd ik eindelijk teruggebeld door een vrouwelijke huisarts (niet de mijne dus) en daar een dikke discussie mee gehad en geen steek verder gekomen  :Confused:  dus dat wordt as week druk op zoek naar een nieuwe huisarts want ik wordt er knettergek van om steeds discussies te moeten voeren en niet geholpen te worden! Daarna mijn paps gebeld en die was boos op mij dat ik weg was omdat ik mij niet lekker voel, ik heb een dikke week met pijn op bed gelegen en was/ben er ronduit zat van om steeds niks te doen en muren te zien en ik had afgesproken met een goede vriend voor bij te kletsen en te eten (dus rustig aan doen) en hij heeft me gehaald en gebracht, maar mijn paps vind dus dat ik nog langer op bed of op de bank moet hangen  :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

he luuuuuuuuuuuuuuussssssssssssssssss
er is niets bijzonders hoor......maar heb ook altijd wat......ik heb ermee leren leven...net zoals zoveel van ons........dus gaat het prima!
jij veel sterkte!!!!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Maandagochtend kan ik bij de tandarts terecht maar niet de mijne,hoop dat maar een zachte iemand is,want ik heb heel veel angst van de tandarts.
En voor de rest hou ik me recht met pijnstillers :Confused: ze komen op d'n duur mijn oren uit :EEK!: Ach blijf positief heb al voor hetere vuren gestaan.

Hoop dat jij volgende week ook vlug geholpen word,en dat je snel weer de oude bent.Zit je nog steeds met die blaasontsteking??Wens je heel veel beterschap toe.

ps:Ergens kan ik u pa wel begrijpen hoor,zou als moeder ook zo reageren! :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ah welnee joh, nog steeds geen duidelijkheid.. Heb hem nu ook een paar dagen niet meer gesproken, had er even geen behoefte aan, hij maakt me enorm verward! Dus ben er even klaar mee  :Smile:  Vind het wel prima zo, met mn vriend en mij gaat alles prima hoor  :Smile:  Hij is vandaag lekker de hele dag de hort opgeweest, ik ben ook lekker weggeweest en morgen gaan we 's morgens/ 's middags lekker samen naar het recreatie om te zonnen en te zwemmen!

----------


## Agnes574

Hier nog eentje die altijd wel wat heeft... word daar zo moe van, wil me gewoon 's goed voelen en genieten zoals een gezond mens!!

----------


## sietske763

tja lieve ag,
het valt niet allemaal mee....
maar gelukkig ben jij ook heel positief!!en lief! (rijmt ook nog)

----------


## Agnes574

Haha.. ja dat klopt wel  :Wink: . Positief blijven helpt véél!!
Jij bent ook een lieverd  :Smile: .

Fijne dag nog!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Siets,
Ja als je altijd wat hebt leer je ermee leven, maar dat hoeft niet te betekenen dat het altijd makkelijk of prima is en positief (proberen te) blijven is altijd goed!  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Toch fijn dat je vandaag bij een andere tandarts terecht kon, ik hoop dat deze je goed behandeld heeft! Sterkte en een knuffel!

@ Syl,
Idd als hij niet duidelijk willen zijn is t beter geen contact te hebben  :Smile:  Fijn dat het prima gaat tussen jou en je vriend, hoop dat het zonnen/zwemmen leuk was  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Ja is ook vermoeiend om steeds weer wat te hebben, gelukkig blijf je positief en ik hoop voor je dat je je snel weer beter voelt! Sterkte en een knuffel!

Ik blijf me afreageren  :Frown: 
De kuur voor mijn blaasontsteking heb ik afgemaakt, maar helaas heb ik door die kuur een vaginale infectie erbij gekregen terwijl de andere ontsteking ook nog niet over is  :Confused:  Dus nu weer een nieuwe kuur in de hoop daar geen andere infectie van te krijgen, ik mag niet zwemmen terwijl het daar geweldig weer voor is, nog meer verplichte rust terwijl ik al tegen de muren opklim en nog meer strubbelingen tussen Ruben en mij, ik wordt er zot van!!!
Ik sluit me daarom aan bij Agnes haar woorden!!!

----------


## sietske763

he lieffie, wat lees ik nou??
problems met ruben??
als je het hier niet kwijt wil, moet je maar ff pm sturen.
klopt, na een AB kuur krijg je vaak een schimmelinfectie, heb dat zelf ook bijna altijd na een bepaald soort AB
canesten is daar heel goed voor of heb je een andere infectie en krijg je wat anders...
sterkte lieverd!!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Niet echt(grrrr :Mad: )gelukkig ben ik er toch voor een tijdje vanaf.

Hoop dat je schimmelinfectie vlug over is,wens je heel veel sterkte lieve meid!!En heel veel sterkte met je relatie ook!!!

Veel liefs Do x

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Nee idd, vind het ook prima zo. Het maakt me alleen maar enorm verwarrend omdat ik geen idee heb waar hij op uit is! Dus dan laat ik het liever gewoon even rusten, hij zoekt uitzichzelf geen contact meer met me. En laatst op msn reageerde hij nieteens, en nu steeds wanneer hij online komt zegt hij niets, dus dan ga ik ook gewoon lekker niks zeggen!  :Big Grin: 

Trouwens wel lekker kut dat je nu weer een vaginale infectie hebt, het wordt tijd dat alles weer een beetje goed wordt bij je! Ook niet leuk als je steeds ruzie hebt met Ruben wanneer je je al zo rot voelt!

Heh heerlijk, heb vandaag zelf even niks om over af te reageren!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Heb je en pm gestuurd en zie morgen vanzelf je reactie...
Ja leuk dat ik dat krijg en dat dat niet in de bijsluiter vermeld stond en/of door de dokter werd verteld  :Confused:  

@ Do,
Ja stom dat sommige tandartsen/huisartsen/medici zo weinig empathie hebben  :Frown:  
Hoop dat je niet al teveel (na) pijn van je tand hebt en dat je andere klachten ook snel afnemen! Sterkte!!!
Hoop ook dat het vlug over is, want mijn huisartsen spreken elkaar tegen over medicatie en duur van de infectie en ik wil graag 9/10/11 juli weer beter zijn zodat ik kan genieten op Bospop van alle bands waaronde The Cranberries, Status Quo, Billy Idol, Uriah Heep en Zappa plays Zappa...

@ Syl,
In elk geval fijn dat die gast je niet gaat stalken nu en hoop dat het rustig blijft...
Heerlijk om even niks te hebben om over af te reageren  :Smile: 
Ja idd kut maar ik kan er weinig aan doen behalve medicijnen nemen en wachten tot het over gaat en nee voelt idd niet leuk om ruzie te maken...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Wat ik vooral denk is dat die tandarts van gisteren vooral een in zijn gat was gebeten omdat hij mij tussen zijn afspraken heeft genomen.En ergens waarder ik dat ook wel dat hij dat doet,want de mijne deed dat niet.En ook omdat het een tijdje geleden is dat ik naar de tandarts ben geweest.Maar dan nog vind ik dat je niet zo grof moet zijn.Ook al heeft hij gelijk,met te zeggen als je vroeger als langs gekomen had het gat niet zo groot geweest en was de behandeling niet zo lastig.Ach ben er nu even vanaf tot volgende week dan kan ik naar de mijne gaan,dat is echt een lieve/begripe volle tandarts.

Hoop echt voor jou lieverd,dat dan tegen 9 juli genezen bent.Zo dat je kan genieten van bospop :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

wat een k*t dag is dit.....
iedereen veel liefs en succes en beterschap

----------


## Onassa

> Hier nog eentje die altijd wel wat heeft... word daar zo moe van, wil me gewoon 's goed voelen en genieten zoals een gezond mens!!


Das een zin die zo uit mijn hand zou kunnen komen. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Onassa

> wat een k*t dag is dit.....
> iedereen veel liefs en succes en beterschap


Misschien gaat het zo met de tramal wat beter, ik hoop het voor je meid!

----------


## dotito

iedereen ook heel veel liefde en beterschap toegewenst!!

----------


## dotito

Wat voel ik me slecht (bah) word er echt misselijk van van dat gevoel in mijn hoofd.Hoop dat ik me morgen weer beter mag voelen,zelfs mijn eten smaakt me niet.Denk dat van mijn pijnpleister voort komt,gisteren vervangen.Ja al die bijwerkingen moet je er soms bijnemen een mens heeft op dat vlak geen keuze.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja idd! Helaas nu wel weer iets om over af te reageren. Mn geniale school!

Afgelopen week dus mn herexamen gemaakt, zou vandaag tussen 11 en 12 gebeld worden voor de uitslag van mn herexamen. Was zelf niet thuis omdat ik bij mn vriend sliep maar mn zus was speciaal thuisgebleven, zodat ik het toch wel van haar te horen zou krijgen. Heeft ze dus een uur zitten wachten en géén telefoon!!!!

Ik weet nu dus nog steeds niet hoe mn herexamen is afgelopen (heb het idee dat ik het niet gered heb hoor, de omstandigheden waren echt níet goed voor een herexamen (tocht, klapperende ramen, herexamen náást een drukke aula!) maar goed het was toch wel zo sociaal geweest als mn mentrix dat doorgebeld zou hebben.. Overigens zit ik hier nu dus ook nog eens met 3 wiskundeboeken welke ingeleverd moeten worden, en ik dus geen idee van heb wanneer!! Ik ga morgen dus maar eens flink pissig naar mn school toe, want dit is toch géén manier hoe je met leerlingen omgaat?? *Is nu héél blij dat ik volgend jaar naar een andere school ga!*

----------


## Agnes574

Vervelend Syll!!

Sterkte ermee!!

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

> Wat voel ik me slecht (bah) word er echt misselijk van van dat gevoel in mijn hoofd.Hoop dat ik me morgen weer beter mag voelen,zelfs mijn eten smaakt me niet.Denk dat van mijn pijnpleister voort komt,gisteren vervangen.Ja al die bijwerkingen moet je er soms bijnemen een mens heeft op dat vlak geen keuze.


Sterkte lieverd!!
Door de warmte kan het zijn dat je pleister teveel stoffen afgeeft ... kan een kleinere pleister geen hulp bieden?? Je mag die toch knippen??

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Aggie,

Dank u wel lieve Ag,
Maar het probleem is;dat ik een stukje van de pleister haal dat ik weer teveel pijn heb,en dat wil ik niet.En voor de rest heb ik geen zware pijnstilling liggen thuis voor extra bij te nemen.Neem jij van pijnmedicatie pilletje of ook druppels,pleisters neem je niet dat heb je toens tegen me gezegd?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Thanks! Ben vanmiddag dus naar mn school gegaan om de overige boeken in te leveren, nah was echt slecht, geen excuses niks! Geen reden waarom ze niet belde etc Dus ben er wel klaar mee, en blij dat ik wegga  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

echt lullig!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Dat was het ook!! Ben echt blij dat ik daar wegga, want heb echt het idee gekregen dat het hun enkel interreseerd wanneer een leerling geslaagd is  :Wink:  Alle leerlingen die gezakt waren en herexamen gingen doen werden gewoon maar in en rumoerige ruimte gestopt en lieten gewoon de uitslag niet horen.. Nogal aso dus!

Bah ik zit nu trouwens echt te balen, het is zulk lekker weer buiten en ik heb ontzettend zin om lekker in het zonnetje te liggen en te gaan zwemmen, maar dus niet in mn eentje.. Vriend had al ideeën dus dat wordt een dag thuiszitten en niks doen  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

ik moet me ook ff afreageren...
wat een k*t schoonfamilie heb ik,
na ruim 6 jaar samenwonen en goed geweest ben voor hun zoon, praten ze nog steeds niet met me........
heb een mail geschreven dat ik geen tijd en energie meer hun stop, behalve zijn vader en moeder.
prima....iedereen heeft voorkeuren, ik ook, vind hun ook echt niet leuk....maar in 6 jaar 3 x dag zeggen, en dan alleen nog omdat ik een (zoveelste poging waagde)
ik heb het nu helemaal gehad....was eerst erg gekwetst.....ik ga mn energie in andere dingen zetten dan die fantastische familie""feesten""
waar we op afgerekend worden als we er niet zijn, heb ook gemaild;waarom moeten wij naar ieder ""feest"" terwijl bijna iedereen ons/mij negeert.
zijn antwoord was;hij wilde pas met me praten als ik mezelf kon bewijzen dat ik het waard was.............................
TE GEK VOOR WOORDEN!!!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Dat is idd te "gek voor woorden"die kunnen bij mij al lang de boom in,hoe ze dat in Antwerpen zeggen.
En wat moet je dan aan hem bewijzen??Ze moeten u nemen zoals ge zijt,en anders is hij het niet waard.Wat is dat voor een arrogante boer(jezus)

Ach heb ook al zulke dingen meegemaakt,en redelijk wat gekwetst geweest,van u familie moet ge het soms hebben :Cool: 

Probeer het u niet teveel aan te trekken lieverd!!

Do x

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Jeetje wat een kutfamilie heb je.. Lijkt de mijne wel, denk dat je vergeleken met mij jij nog blij mag zijn met de jouwe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Wilde vanmiddag even langs mn opa en oma (had ze al n tijdje niet meer gezien, ivm mn examens drukte etc) Dus ik belde ze op. Mn oma kwaad want blijkbaar had mn vader weer allerlei leugens verteld over dat wij geld van m wilde blabla. Dus ik proberen uit te leggen, mn oma weer door met allerlei leugens en dat ze geen contact meer wilt etc etc. Als je dát hoort van je éigen oma.. dat doet echt pijn! Het trieste is ook dat ik met mn opa aan het praten was, en vervolgens mn oma de telefoon uit zn hand rukt en begint te blèren dat ze boos op me is, omdat mn 'ex-vader' een brief van onze advocaat heeft gehad (wtf welke brief? Wij krijgen altijd kopies van de brieven die hij krijgt, dus hij lult uit zn nek) Daarmee heeft hij zn eigen moeder zo gek gemaakt dat zij nu denkt dat het allemaal de schuld van mij is..Zo hufterig wanneer je als kindzijnde de schuld krijgt omdat je ouders gescheiden zijn.. Ik bedoel als híj een probleem heeft met mijn moeder, moet hij dat maar onderling met advocaten uitzoeken (mja zijn advocaat heeft m al vaarwel gezegd omdat de zaak verloren is voor hem..)ipv daarvan gaat ie naar zn moeder om allerlei leugens over ons te vertellen om ons zwart te maken! Nou gefeliciteerd het is je gelukt!! Eigenlijk hebben we vrijdag een bruiloft van mn tante, maar daar kunnen we nu dus ook niet heen omdat mn exvader en zn vrouw daar ook zijn, en zij al heeft laten weten op vechten uit te zijn, en ík ga me het niet op de hals halen om een schuldgevoel te krijgen omdat dan (wat hun natuurlijk zeggen) het mijn schuld is dat hún bruiloft verpest is.. Nee daar bedank ik voor!
Conclusie, einde contact met opa en oma (en t doet mn opa zo pijn, hij kan t niet aan en is al niet heel goed meer.. maar hij durft niet tegen zn vrouw in te gaan). En ik kan er ook niet tegen aangezien het wel mn opa en oma zijn. (hele middag janken, vriend die nu op dit moment ff niet thuis is en diep baalt dat ie niet naar me toe kan). Echt ik ben er helemaal klaar mee, hoop dat verder ook níemand zoiets hoeft mee te maken! Goed ik ga nu ook aan de slag om mn achternaam te veranderen, wil niet langer met een achternaam lopen van een familie van wie ik letterlijk NIETS meer mee te maken wil hebben!

Heh schrijven lucht op, maar heb nu wel een beetje knallende hoofdpijn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

ach jeee lieverd,
helaas snap ik je maar al te goed....ik ben/was ook volgens zeggen de schuld van alles,
altijd ruzie in(onze)fam.
en dan nog je schoonfam., maar ik laat me echt niet aanpraten wat ze van beide kanten vinden van mij!!
je wist wat je aan je ""vader"" had......toch doet iedere afwijzing onbewust weer pijn.
heel erg van je opa.........hij moet dus leven hoe hun het vinden, wat hem dus pijn doet omdat hij er anders over denkt....
meiss ik kan je problemen en pijn niet oplossen.....
ik hoop dat je het weer op een rijtje kan zetten en verder gaan ZONDER schuldgevoel.
weet alleen dat we je hier GENIAAL vinden!!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Wat lief!! Dankjewel  :Smile: 

Het doet nog steeds wel enorm pijn hoor, het blijft natuurlijk je oma.. Een oma die áltijd voor me klaargestaan heeft, altijd aan mijn kant stond en precies wist hoe mijn 'vader' in elkaar zat. Vooral dat hij alles keihard bij elkaar liegt, en dat hij daarmee zn kinderen gewoon pijn deed.. Ze lijkt nu totaal gebrainwasht, opeens heeft mn vader (en vooral zijn 'vrouw') haar totaal in de macht, opeens is ze er geheel van overtuigd dat het allemaal pijn schuld is etc etc.. En mn opa is echt altijd alles voor mij geweest, en dat is hij nog steeds, alleen verbied mn oma nu om nog contact met ze te hebben, ik weet dat hij er ook mee zit (aangezien ik altijd zn favoriete kleinkind was) en hij mij dus niet meer mag zien (hij is altijd al bang geweest voor zn vrouw..) De man is dus ookal 67 en is niet helemaal goed meer, de meeste geven hem dus ook niet heel lang te leven meer, en het doet mij énorm pijn dat ik hem niet meer mag zien.. En als hij er straks niet meer is we dus op zo'n manier afscheid hebben moeten nemen..

Mn vader heeft mn oma ook helemaal gehersenspoeld met dat wij alleen maar komen als er iets te halen valt, grote bullshit dat is hij namelijk.. Wanneer 1 van zn ouders sterft rooft hij het hele huis leeg  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hij aasd nu al op spullen..
Dit jaar ben ik ook niet heel vaak bij ze geweest (ergens logisch, ging slecht op school moest keihard knokken om mn examens te overleven, verhuizing van vriend etc etc) en dat neemt ze mij nu enorm kwalijk en ze heeft ook gezegd: ja je had best kunnen komen (uhuh terwijl ik al diep gezakt ben voor mn examens, klinkt logisch.) Overigens had zij 0.0 interesse in me, ze wist dat ik examens deed ze wist wanneer de uitslag kwam, en ik was koppig omdat ik het gevoel had dat alles van mijn kant moest komen, dus ik heb gewacht totdat een van hun interesse in me toonden.. Die interesse kwam er dus niet, heb 2 weken later zelf moeten bellen! Sja en dan is het uiteindelijk toch nog allemaal 'mijn schuld'. Ik ga iig vanavond naar mn vriend toe, heb hem nu wel ff nodig, neem het hem niet kwalijk dat hij er vanmiddag niet was voor me (vind een zieke vriend wel ff belangrijker dan mijn problemen, ik overleef het nog wel  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## dotito

@Hey lieve Syl,

Vind zo erg voor je om dit allemaal mee te maken,want niemand die goed van hart is verdiend dat om gekwetst te worden.Wens je heel veel sterkte toe meid!!


Ook ik kan er in komen,als ik dit allemaal lees komt mijn verleden ook een beetje naar boven.Ik heb nl ook zo K**t familie om het zo lelijk te zeggen.Langs mijne kant heb ik niet echt familie,enkel moeder en vader maar die zien ook enkel naar hun eigen.Ik heb nl ook jaren overeen gekomen met mijn ex-schoonfamilie ik met mijn ex-man waren wel gescheiden maar,uiteindelijk zijn het nog wel de grootouders van mijn dochter.Voor verhaal kort te houden,ik had schoonouders om van te dromen dat kan je niet geloven,ik heb vroeger nog bij hun gewoond.Maar op een gegeven moment was er is een kleine discussie gevallen.Nu heb ik er altijd alleen voor gestaan met mijn dochter,heb ze alleen opgevoed,want hun zoon was er nooit en dat wisten ze en toch heeft mijn ex-schoonmoeder mij nu 2 jaar geleden bij mijn moeder zwart gemaakt.Ze heeft zo'n lelijke dingen gezegd dat je totaal niet verwacht,dat je denkt bij je zelf,waarom en dat verdien ik niet.En dan heb ik gezegd ik "kap er mee "met die mensen wil ik geen contact meer.Maar het kan idd heel veel pijn doen.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Van jou ook thanks! Wat lief  :Smile: !

Zo te lezen komt mijn verhaal idd wel een beetje overeen met wat jij hebt meegemaakt..! Ik snap werkelijkwaar niet wat sommige mensen bezield.. Respect voor je medemens zeggen ze dan.. Dus niet!! Mn moeder heeft me vanmiddag echt tegen moeten houden, ik was bedroefd maar vooral pisnijdig, heb op het punt gestaan om naar ze toe te gaan.. Ze durft namelijk wel over de telefoon maar niet recht in je gezicht. Heb mezelf ingehouden aangezien ik er niks goeds mee doe om daarheen te gaan, als ik echt boos ben kan ik behoorlijk agressief worden namelijk, over een uurtje ga ik naar mn vriend toe alles met hem overleggen, en ik denk dat hij ook wel behoorlijk nijdig gaat worden, heb hem vanmiddag al huilend opgebeld dus uit mijn geblèr zal ie niet veel duidelijker geworden zijn haha  :Stick Out Tongue:  Maar hij kent dit verhaal ookal van begin af aan, en weet precies hoe hij is. Ga misschien maar bij hem slapen is voor mij miss wel beter aangezien ik mezelf helemaal gek zit te maken thuis, ik kan absoluut niet tegen leugens en wil dat het liefst ook zo snel mogelijk uit de wereld helpen, maar goed sommige mensen zijn nou eenmaal niet te helpen..!

----------


## dotito

Snap ik eigenlijk ook niet wat sommige bezielen???Kijk bij mij is dat nu simpel;ik heb respect als iemand voor mij respect toont.En zo niet kunnen ze van mijn part de boom in,klik het niet dan botst het maar!!Heb er wel jaren moeten over doen,om zo te worden.

Ja dat is zo typisch liggen lullen door de telefoon wel,maar als je ze op straat tegen komt durven ze u niet aan te kijken kent dat.Kan er ook niet tegen,tegen hypocrieten moet er van kotsen(sorrie voor mijn taalgebruik).Ach lieve meid probeer je vooral rustig te houden,maar ik kan je wel begrijpen.En probeer straks bij je vriend je wat te bedaren.Je moet in je binneste denken;ze zijn het NIET WAARD!!!.Vind wel erg van je opa ja leven is soms niet altijd makkelijk hé!!Wens je nogmaals heel veel sterkte.

Do x

----------


## Sylvia93

Thanks Do!

Geeft niet hoor, in weze zijn ze ook gewoon zo hypocriet als wat! Probeer mezelf wel zo rustig mogelijk te houden ja, maar het blijft toch zo in je hoofd rondspoken opeen geven moment wordt je helemaal gek! Ik heb ook eerlijk gezegd wel het idee dat hier zich meer mensen mee gaan bemoeien.. De meesten hebben al genoeg getolereerd van wat mn 'vader' allemaal uitgespookt heeft! Ben alleen bang dat ik mn vriend straks héél erg tegen moet gaan houden, hij heeft nogal een ehh opvliegend karakter wanneer hij goed kwaad is! :$

Ben iig heel blij met jullie allemaal op MC, zo krijg je iig nog het gevoel dat er ook mensen zijn die wel degelijk om elkaar geven en elkaar respecteren!!

Dikke knuff xx

----------


## sietske763

> maar goed sommige mensen zijn nou eenmaal niet te helpen..!


ook weer een GENIAAL antwoord!!!!
en wij gaan lekker gewoon door met ons leven, wij hebben wel baat gehad met onze hulp!!
laat een ander maar eens wat leren van de meeste MC mensen, hoe ze omgaan met hun rugzakje!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Haha het maakt ook niet uit hóe rot ik me voel, maar jíj maakt me altijd weer aan het lachen :Big Grin:  !

Ben achteraf toch maar weer terug naar huis gegaan, wilde t mn vriend niet aandoen dat ie straks de hele nacht wakker ligt door mij  :Stick Out Tongue:  haha. Voel me alweer wat beter! Vooral als ik erbij nadenk dat ze er óóit wel spijt van gaat krijgen!  :Big Grin:  ( En ik dan niet meer bereid ben tot excuses aanvaarden..)

----------


## Sylvia93

Pff nja zeg, belde mn oma net weer.. Opeens heeft ze spijt.. Heeft ze haar excuses aangeboden etc etc. Haalt niet weg dat ík nog steeds razendpissig op haar ben! Ze wilde me spreken maar heb tegen mn moeder gezegd dat ik nu niet met haar wil spreken, dat ze me over een paar dagen of volgende week maar terugbelt als ze dat zo nodig wilt, dit vergeef ik haar écht niet zomaar.. Nu wilt ze opeens ook dat mn zus en ik voordat we op vakantie gaan nog even langskomen, terwijl we gister monsters waren die alleen maar langskwamen als er iets te halen viel. Nou deze week kan ze van mij 0.0 reactie horen, ik hoef haar voorlopig écht niet te spreken of te zien. Ik ga ook 3x heel hard nadenken of ik volgende week wel naar hun toe wil, eigenlijk zou het wel moeten aangezien ze het probeerd om goed te maken. Mja zo'n makkelijk persoon ben ik dan weer niet, als iemand me zó diep weet te beledigen ben ik dat echt niet vergeten na 1x : het spijt me...!

----------


## gossie

Yesssssssssssss

3 - 2 NED - URU

FINALE

iS MIJN DAG TOCH NOG GOED GEWORDEN :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Nu zijn de NEDERLANDERS blij zeker!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

FINALE!!

----------


## dotito

Wat heb ik toch weer verschrikkelijke pijn aan mijn rug pffff......En dan die steken in mijn been,word er gek van :Mad:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Hopelijk was/is het bij je eigen tandarts beter gegaan en heb je minder bijwerkingen van de pijnpleister! Vervelend dat je nu weer zo'n pijn hebt, hoop dat het snel over gaat!
Wat stom dat je ex-familie zulke rare dingen tegen je moeder heeft gezegd en dat het contact allemaal niet goed is, van je familie moet je het maar hebben  :Confused: 
Soms denk ik dat het beter is je echte familie niet te hebben en zelf je 'familie' te creëren met lieve mensen...

@ Bar,
He lieverd wat ontzettend naar dat je schoonfamilie en jou familie jou/jullie zo negeert en slecht behandelen, dat hebben je/jullie helemaal niet verdient! Belachelijk dat die familie jou/jullie negeren als jullie er zijn en boos worden als jullie niet komen! Als je jezelf bent hoef je ook niks te bewijzen, heeft hij toevallig een prestatiegerichte gevoelloze familie of zo ?!  :Confused: 
Je hebt helemaal gelijk lieverd dat je je energie in andere dingen steekt en probeer het je niet teveel aan te trekken! Ben het met Do eens  :Wink:  Heel veel sterkte!!!

@ Syl,
Zeker goed dat je volgend jaar naar een andere school gaat, ik hoop echt dat het daar beter geregeld zal zijn!
Wat ontzettend lullig en kl*ten van je exvader om zulke onzin en leugens te vertellen aan de rest van je familie! Erg jammer dat je oma hem gelooft en dat jullie door alle leugens niet naar de bruiloft van je tante kunnen  :Frown:   :Mad:  Ook erg vervelend dat je opa niet tegen je oma in kan gaan en dat hij jullie/jou zal moeten missen, zeker nu het zo slecht met hem gaat  :Frown:  Wel maf dat ze vervolgens opbelt om haar spijt te betuigen en dat ze jullie wil zien voordat jullie op vakantie gaan...ik begrijp best dat je het even wil laten rusten, dat het tijd nodig heeft en dat je je oma niet (gelijk) kan vergeven na wat ze gezegd heeft! Misschien dat je heen kan gaan als je je wat rustiger voelt zodat je je opa kan zien en laat je je oma even voor wat het is??! Ik hoop voor je dat het op een manier goed komt voor je en dat je rust vind en je opa nog op een fatsoenlijke manier kan zien voordat zijn tijd komt...!
Ik geef je helemaal gelijk lieverd dat je je achternaam wil wijzigen! Ik hoop dat het lukt en niet al te duur is! Hopelijk krijgen jij, je moeder en je zus eindelijk eens waar jullie recht op hebben en zal het snel een keer allemaal afgelopen zijn zodat jullie eindelijk verder kunnen! Heel veel sterkte lieverd!!!

Nou hier ook weer wat hoor... hebben ze van het weekend de wasmachine op zolder aangesloten, deze stond altijd in de keuken, ik gister aan papa vragen of het echt wel kon op zolder en hij zei dat het prima kon. Ik deed vandaag de wasmachine aan, was met Ruben aan het bellen voor overleggen over welk eten/drinken we mee moeten nemen en kwam mijn broertje beneden. Er lekte water in zijn kamer die direct onder de wasmachine staat. Was de waterafvoer slang van de wasmachine eruit geknald en lekte het nog ergens, dus ik een pan onder het stukje wat lekte doen, de slang weer in de afvoerbuis en knalde het er weer uit, dus hebben mijn broertje en ik de slang om de beurt vastgehouden tot de wasmachine klaar was. Heavy was er namelijk ook uit en die was naar boven gevlogen omdat wij daar waren en die kon niet van deur naar deur vliegen omdat hij niet meer zo goed kan vliegen, dus telkens is een van ons wezen kijken of het nog goed ging met Heavy. Door het trillen van de wasmachine ging het klepje om de beschermingskap van de cv-ketel ook nog stuk dus dat ding moesten we ook nog tegenhouden... Vanaf de zolder is er water helemaal naar de woonkamer gestroomd, de was hangt gelukkig inmiddels wel op zolder, maar het is echt bagger!
Morgen komt de werkman dus maar even vragen of die het anders kunnen doen, anders doe ik mijn was wel ergens anders  :Confused:  Bagger!

----------


## sietske763

tje luuss, wat een gedoe!!!
dan hebben jullie natuurlijk nu lekkage plekken......
ik heb nu een lekker rustig leven, luuss, zonder die schoonfamilie, hoef nooit meer afspraken van hun te onthouden.....geen ""feestjes"", ik ben er helemaal klaar mee!!
maar nu mijn biologische moeder weer!!!!wat een leugens....en wie is er de schuldige.....ik natuurlijk, want ik lijk het meeste op mn vader en daar is ze volgens zeggen om gescheiden.....
daar ben ik ook weer klaar mee!!
gelukkig heb ik mn pleegouders.....die weten hoe alles gegaan is vroeger, zijn ook bij de rechtzaken aanwezig geweest....
en verder heb ik natuurlijk genoeg lieve/lachwekkende vrienden en jullie als MC leden,
dus we gaan weer vrolijk verder!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Sja idd, ik ga wss volgende week wel nog even heen voordat ik op vakantie ga, maar goed dus zeker níet voor mn oma.. Verder kan ze ook zo hoog en laag springen als ze wil, maar nu ik haar werkelijke gedachtes weet (die iemand nooit 123 zal veranderen) ga ik haar hier ook absoluut niet voor vergeven.. Verder is het idd knap lullig van die bruiloft van mn tante, vooral omdat ze vantevoren gewoon al onder elkaar afgesproken hadden dat als wij er zouden zijn ze herrie gingen schoppen.. Pff wáárom op iemands bruiloft? Overigens vind ik dan eigenlijk (als ik degene zou zijn die zou gaan trouwen) dat ik béide helften niet zou willen zien op de bruiloft, wij hebben nu gezegd goed we gaan niet, ik heb daar geen zin in. Maarja mn ex-vader en vooral zijn vrouw denken gewonnen te hebben zo  :Wink:  Ach I'm fine, mn oma gaat het vooral vanzelf voelen, wanneer ze niets meer van haar nodig hebben zal hij zich weer jaren niet laten zien ghehe..

Pfoeh bij jou was het ook een rotzooitje zeg! Had je de wasmachine niet tijdens het wassen uit kunnen schakelen? Leek mij niks om zo te blijven zitten met die slangen haha. Hopelijk is het nu weer allemaal opgelost?

@ Bar,

Ach ja idd ik ken het, ofcourse zijn wij degene die het gedaan hebben haha  :Wink:  Mja ach zou zeggen laat haar lekker in haar eigen waan, en desnoods geen contact meer, en idd met je schoonfamilie ben je gewoon klaar, ben je meteen van die vervelende verplichtingen af  :Wink: !

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Vanaf de zolder loopt er een donkerdere streep helemaal over mijn broertjes slaapkamer muur en de woonkamer muur naar de grond  :Confused:  
Hebben in het verleden door oude cv ketel ook lekkage gehad en plafonds van slaapkamers moesten vernieuwd worden, maar zo erg is het dit keer gelukkig niet...
Gelijk heb je dat je er helemaal klaar mee bent! Gelukkig staan je pleegouders, vrienden en wij hier op MC wel achter je en zien we allemaal wel wat jij waard bent n hoe zo'n schat jij bent!

@ Syl,
Sjah als ik die tante was zou ik inderdaad beide helften niet uitnodigen.
Mijn paps en mams wouden beide bij mijn havo diploma uitreiking zijn, maar telkens als ze bij elkaar waren werd het dikke ruzie en geschreeuw dus heb ik geen van beide meegenomen, zodat ik me ook niet schuldig hoefde te voelen als de ene wel en de ander niet, maarja ieder zo zijn/haar eigen schijnbaar... Je vader en zijn vrouw hebben niks gewonnen, jullie zijn gewoon verstandiger en volwassener! 
En ja iemands denkwijze kan niet 123 helemaal veranderen, dus ik begrijp dat je haar niet kan gaan vergeven en ik weet ook dat het niet fijn is om gewenst sociaal gedrag te tonen omwille van je opa bv ... hoop dat je eruit komt en dat je je opa wel kan zien en steunen en hij jou!
Wasmachine moest echt gedaan worden, dus kan hem wel uitzetten maar dan had ik alles op handwas moeten doen, dus mijn broertje en ik hebben om de beurt de slang vastgehouden en naar Heavy gekeken. Het is nog niet opgelost, maar de was is in elk geval gedaan en ik zie wel in welke staat ik het aantref als ik maandag weer thuis kom... als het niet opgelost is dan ga ik wel bij iemand anders mijn was doen...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Daar ben ik het voledig mee eens,tja van u familie moet je het hebben.Ach begrijp dat eigenlijk niet zo goed waarom mensen lelijke dingen over elkaar zeggen.Maar ja...zo'n mensen bestaan nu eenmaal,vind echt "zielig".Heeft me destijds ook enorm gekwets,maar nu nee gun het ze gewoon niet.Natuurlijk het rottige dat ik wel vind is,dat ze mijn dochter beinvloeden maar aan de andere kant weet ze wel beter.Maar ze heeft veel respect om haar grootouders omdat ze vroeger voor haar er stonden,en haar eigen vader niet en dat vergeet ze niet.

En dan mijn moeder is iemand die heel...graag roddelt,word er misselijk van.Vroeger had ze dat niet maar sinds ze thuis is spreekt ze over iedereen kan er gewoon niet tegen.Denk dat ze stiekem vuur wil stoken,weet ge en dat neem ik haar wel kwalijk,want nu is alles kapot!!Maar ze blijft mijn moeder ze heeft me alleen opgevoed,en op dat gebied heb ik enorm veel respect voor haar.Maar zoals je zelfs zegt;je kan beter je eigen familie creeren met lieve mensen.

Wij hebben elkaar precies hier wel gevonden hé :Big Grin: 

Do x x

----------


## sietske763

tjee......wat een gedoe met familie, jij dus ook al do!
ik had al tijden geen contact met bio moeder......maar ze kwam weer superlief mn leven in...........na 2 gesprekjes was het dus grandioos mis, ben blij dat partner erbij was, hij kan getuigen dat ze weer eens begon.
DUS DAAR BEN IK OOK WEER KLAAR MEE!!!
iedereen erg veel succes met familie!!!

----------


## Ronald68

Ach in iedere familie is wel wat hoor, ook bij ons, alleen is dat niet zo extreem. Is maar goed ook, want ik houd daar helemaal niet van en heb dan ook snel de kop verkeerd. En met sorry zeggen ben je er dan nog lang niet bij mij. Maar dat weet mijn schoonfamilie wel (hebben ze een keer aan de lijve ondervonden). De meeste relatie problemen bij ons ontstaan overigens door familie ruzie's.

Maar goed, ik ben dit weer een beetje zat aan het worden. het mag van mij bij 25 graden wel ophouden.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd! Zo is mijn denkwijze ook  :Smile:  Als ze ruzie gaan maken, zou ik ook beide niet uitnodigen, gelukkig heb ik dat probleem niet aangezien mijn ex-vader ons niet meer als zijn kinderen ziet en 0.0 interesse in ons heeft! Ik moet stiekem wel een beetje lachen om jouw wasmachineverhaal, zie t al helemaal voor me hoe jullie aan het rotzooien zijn met een afvoerslang én heavy  :Big Grin:  Haha sorry!

@ Do,

Ah ja jouw verhaal is zó bekend, hier is het eigenlijk idd hetzelfde probleem! Dat is ook heel erg het probleem van mijn oma, ze is 1 grote roddeltante, en ik ga gewoon niet graag naar mensen die andere mensen pijn doen dmv roddelen, en ik hoef al helemaal niet achter mn rug om van mensen te horen dat mn 'eigen oma' me o.a. namen als 'slet' etc geeft  :Wink: 

@ Bar,

Sja dan zou ik idd ook klaar zijn met zo'n persoon!

@ Ronald,

Sja idd, denk dat zo iedereen wel ruzies ondervind met familie.. Haha ik vind het lekkere weer juist héérlijk, mag van mij blijven zo!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja idd rottig dat je dochter dingen over jou hoort, maar ze weet wel beter  :Smile:  En natuurlijk vergeet ze niet wie er voor haar waren op het moment dat jullie het moeilijk hadden en houden zowel je dochter als jij respect voor jou moeder, maar wel jammer dat ze zo roddelt! Veel mensen die thuis komen te zitten worden roddeltantes, zie ik ook hier in de buurt, zal wel komen omdat ze zelf minder meemaken...
Ja je familie krijg je er gratis bij, je vrienden mag je zelf kiezen, maar ik vind bloed relatie en dat hele achterneef bla gedoe niet werken voor mij dus kies ik zowel mijn vrienden als mijn familie  :Wink: 

@ Bar,
Ja bizar hoe sommige mensen ineens poeslief doen en vervolgens compleet anders doen, net alsof sommige mensen uit 2 personen bestaan die elkaar niet kennen  :Confused: 

@ Ronald,
Sjah familie kies je niet uit dus ruzies komen voor en jij bent ook al een persoon waarbij sorry zeggen niet werkt...
Van mij mag het ook wel graadje of 25 zijn,, zonnetje erbij, briesje voor de verkoeling, ben dit benauwde weer ook wel beu!

@ Syl,
Dat probleem heb ik nu ook niet meer hoor, als er iets belangrijks komt in mijn leven dan kies ik voor mijn papa als persoon die daar bij mag zijn, net als dat jij voor je mama kiest  :Wink: 
Vervelend dat je oma ook roddelt achter je rug om, dat vind ik zo laag en zielig, zeg dan tegen de persoon zelf wat je vind!
Ja Hevy zat op mijn bed op een stapel schoon wasgoed omdat hij vergat te vliegen, op mijn broertjes kledingkast, op de badkamervloer etc dus moesten wel even kijken of hij niet gewond was of epileptisch of iets dus wisselden we elkaar af met slang van de wasmachine vasthouden, was een heel gedoe, maar fijn dat jij er om kan lachen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Luuss,

Kom dat tegen zeg!! Balen hé, zeker met van die 'waterapparaten'!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes,
Ja zeker balen, want het probleem is nog niet opgelost  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte ermee... ik weet uit ervaring dat wateroverlast (binnen) behoorlijk wat problemen en schoonmaken met zich meebrengen...
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Daar juist heb ik echt liggen balen,wij hebben hier zo'n kot waar mijn ventje zijn gerief in staat en nog van alles zoals voorraad enz.Nu had ik de potgrond nodig en dacht ga is kijken of ik nog heb.Nu valt daar ineens een potje naar beneden met een vieze smurrie,alles over mijn kleedje,tegen de grond,over al dat gerief heb redelijk wat moeten weggooien van plastieken zakken.Was zo van die speciale zeep voor u handen te wassen om vet mee te verwijderen :EEK!: 

Was ik even voor te rotten :Mad: Heb ik terug alles kunnen dweilen,dat bleef maar glijden!!!!
Als mijne vent iets neemt die draait nooit geen potjes dicht,krijg daar echt iets van.Op dat vlak zal die nooit veranderen!! :Cool:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
He wat balen dat dat potje met speciale zeep omviel, dat is echt rot spul om weg t krijgen  :Frown:  
Zou fijn zijn als je ventje die potjes dichtdraait zodat zoiets niet weer gebeurd!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik herken dat; heb hier ook zo iemand lopen die nooit de deksels op de potten draait ....ggrrrr; super irritant!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja erg irritant is dat!
Lijkt wel een mannelijke eigenschap  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Daar geef ik je nu eens 100 nee 200 percent gelijk "jezus" :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

:Confused: 
Gister was ik zo op mc aan het kijken, was een PM aan het maken, viel ineens de tv weg, internet deed het ook niet meer net als onze telefoon.
Ik heb het modem gereset, hielp niet, dus nogmaals, hielp niet.
Dus maar naar Ziggo gebeld, 5 min in de wacht, moest ik nogmaals reset doen, zou er vandaag monteur komen bij mij thuis tussen 12 en 18 en toen was mijn beltegoed op, ik Ruben een gratis 'bel me' sms gestuurd en toen heeft Ruben Ziggo gebeld om te vragen of het goed was gekomen en zou idd tussen 12-18 monteur in de wijkcentrale komen kijken en dan bij mij om te kijken of het weer werkte.
Toen we klant werden bij @Home (nu dus Ziggo) was 1e maand gratis actie, nou 1e maand hadden wij geen signaal, hadden ze onze buurvrouw op nr 30 aangesloten die niet eens een pc had ipv ons op nr 32  :Confused: 
Gister kwam de buurvrouw van de zijstraat die ook op nr32 wonen buiten omdat zij van Ziggo naar KPN overgaan, ze hoorde dat wij geen signaal meer hadden en zij had boven nog wel tv signaal terwijl dat niet zo moest zijn.
Vandaag om 10 uur zag ik een busje de zijstraat inrijden, reed achteruit en zag dat het Ziggo was, dus ik naar buiten vragen of ze voor mij kwamen, dat ik nog geen signaal had, dat door eerdere ervaring ik dacht dat ze boterbloem en pinksterbloem hadden omgewisseld waardoor ik geen signaal had, monteur zo dat dat idd was waarom hij kwam (er was Ruben aan de telefoon verzekerd dat dat absoluut niet het geval zou zijn?!), ging hij bezig en om half 11 had ik weer tv, heb papa gebeld en nu dus internet aan het testen en alles werkt weer.
Echt zo ontzettend dom dat ze ons verkeerd aansluiten en ons dan afsluiten omdat de 'buren' andere provider nemen en een monteur dat schijnbaar slapend doet  :Confused: 
Vergoeding zit er hoogstwaarschijnlijk weer niet in  :Mad: 

Nog even beetje afreageren;
Was gister wezen bodypumping maar was een nieuw programma, ik was nu 5 of 6 week niet geweest en ik voelde het gister niet en nu nog steeds niet... vorige programma voelde ik terwijl ik 2x per week sporte gelijk na de les en de volgende dag, beetje jammer dat ze een 'zomerprogramma' hebben, want had gister mijn frustraties er niet uit kunnen gooien  :Frown:  Heb maar een boompje die uit de tuin moest kapot gemaakt wat enigszins hielp...

----------


## Onassa

Ohhh internet prociders, breek me de bek niet open!
Hier is het ook altijd bal.
na veel stennis zijn we van UPC naar KPN gegaan.
Nou, niet echt een vooruitgang, we gaan waarschijnlijk aan het einde van het contract toch maar weer terug naar UPC.
En dan als je ze moet bellen a 30 cent per minuut of weet ik veel hoeveel....voordat je dan de juiste persoon hebt ben je al een halve maand betaling verder.
En dan heb je eindelijk de juiste persoon, dan kan die je eigenlijk nog niet helpen.
We hebben nu in de 6 maanden dat we KPN hebben al 4 nieuwe modems gehad omdat die dingen het steeds bij een reset volledig begaven!!!
Ik kan daar ook zo woest om worden.
Je betaald toch een best bedrag per maand en dan is de stabiliteit ver te zoeken.
Ach....wat was de rijd toch mooi toen we allemaal nog gewoon een antenne op het dak hadden  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Moet zeggen wij hebben in Belgie telenet gepakt weet niet of jullie ook kunnen nemen.En eerlijk gezegd nog nooit geen problemen gehad tot hier toe.Kan me wel voorstellen dat dat op d'n duur niet meer zo leuk is.Je betaald er toch genoeg voor!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,

Dat wat jij zegt over dat modem wat niet werkt is binnen KPN algemeen bekend. Ik heb daar gewerkt op de technische afdeling, modem reset is altijd stap 1 geweest ook als je zag dat dat niet ging helpen en op een gegeven moment moest ik ook producten gaan aanbieden terwijl ik van te voren had aangegeven dat zeker niet te willen dus ben ik er weg gegaan! Maar zelfs als ik zag dat het pakket voor de klant niet zou werken omdat ik kon zien dat de kabels vanaf de wijkcentrale naar klant's huis dat niet aan konden moesten we het toch aanbieden  :Confused:   :Mad: 

@ Do,
Nee in NL hebben we dat niet  :Frown: 
KPN was vroegerde enige provider maar die was toen goed ookal was hij prijzig en nu zijn er vele andere providers bij gekomen maar ze worden in mijn beleving steeds slechter... komt omdat steeds meer mensen internet op hun pc's, laptop's en mobiele telefoons hebben, veel meer informtie wordt uitgewisseld over dezelfde lijnen en dat zorgt voor meer storingen...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ah zo...dacht dat ze dat NL ook hadden telenet,ja van zo'n dingen heb ik niet echt verstand :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Voor mij is de huttenbouwweek reeds ten einde, Helaas is het ego van de individu weer eens belangrijker dan dat van het collectief. Dit is mijn afscheidsbrief......

Mijn ervaring van de afgelopen 4 dagen........

Helaas moet ik u meedelen dat ik een beetje teleurgesteld ben in de manier waarop bestuursleden hun positie misbruiken. Meerdere malen ben ik toch lichtelijk geschokt geraakt op de manier waarop er gecommuniceerd wordt naar vrijwilligers, ouders en kinderen. Ik heb geen zin om op de man te spelen en het is ook zeker niet mijn bedoeling om bestuursleden in diskrediet te brengen, maar moest dit toch even kwijt.
Ik weet dat waar gewerkt wordt, ook fouten gemaakt worden en ben zeker niet te beroerd om over dingen te praten. Maar om de tijd die ik op hut 6 gestaan samen te vatten in 2 uur vind ik kort door de bocht en ook zeer onprofessioneel. Waar ik helemaal stijl van achter over sloeg is het fijt dat enkele uren later mij, blijkbaar omdat dat makkelijk is, de volle verantwoording voor die groep in de schoenen geschoven werd, toen ik melde dat er iemand miste. Achteraf bleek de jonge dame reeds naar huis te zijn.
Al met al lijken mij dit niet de beste voorbeelden om vrijwilligers, misschien (iets te) recalcitrant, te behouden voor jullie organisatie. Ik heb overigens vernomen dat dat al gebeurt is. Jammer dat voor mij de negatieve kanten de overhand hebben gekregen wat er is uiteraard heel veel goed werk verzet.


Verder wil ik toch ook dat jullie weten dat mijn 3 kinderen zich kostelijk vermaakt hebben de afgelopen dagen en dat is uiteraard het belangrijkste.

Afwachtende van uw reactie verblijf ik,

met vriendelijke groeten 
Ronald Loof.

----------


## Onassa

@Luus, nou lekker verhaal dan!
Volgens mij hebben wij dat dus ook.
manlief moet soms thuis werken en dan schijnt er wat ingesteld of omgezet te moeten worden....dat kon zogenaamd allemaal probleemloos....nou...NOT!
Dus hij is nu eigenlijk verpicht iedere dag naar kantoor te gaan want thuis werken lukt domweg niet.
Logt hij in en binnen een paar minuten knalt de boel er net zo hard weer uit.
dachten wij bij KPN beter af te zijn dan bij UPC....helaas pindakaas!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ik had er eerst ook geen verstand van hoor, maar heb bij Tele2 en KPN op de technische helpdesk gewerkt, waar ik een en ander heb opgepikt  :Wink: 

@ Ronald,
Jammer dat het ego van de individu belangrijker was dan die van het collectief en dat je teleurgesteld bent over de gang van zaken tijdens de huttenbouw  :Frown: 
Wel goed dat je op een nette manier hebt laten weten hoe jij erover denkt en het ervaren hebt! Hopelijk gaan ze wat doen met jou brief!
Gelukkig komt Jolanda vandaag weer thuis en gaan jullie morgen lekker op vakantie! 

@ Diane,
Als je man draadloos internet dan kan het inderdaad zijn dat er iets omgezet moet worden, draadloos internet (Wifi zoals het ook wel wordt genoemd) staat standaard op kanaal 11 dus als iedereen daarop zit dan krijgt iedereen langzamer of weg vallend internet, dan wordt het kanaal in de modem gewijzigd naar bv 7 zodat het wel weer (tijdelijk) goed werkt. Alleen bij elke reset van de modem wordt het wifi kanaal automatisch weer op 11 gezet  :Frown: 
http://www.computerhandleiding.nl/ne...instellen.html hier staat uitgelegd hoe je zelf in de experiabox Siemens (modem) het draadloze kanaal kan wijzigen, dan hoef je niet steeds met KPN te bellen als draadloos internet niet werkt en de andere modem types van KPN staan aan de linkerkant...  :Wink: 
Hopelijk kan je man hier iets mee  :Smile:

----------


## AnnLaura

Werk... ik kan het niet meer volgen, hoor!
Word ik onder rayonmanager geplaatst, omdat filiaalleider geen overhand heeft op personeel.
Loopt t personeel nu naar rayonmanager, moet filiaalleider komen om mijn verhaal doen te geloven??? ZUCHT!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve AnnLaura,
He balen zeg, kan de big boss niet even komen?!
Veel sterkte! Scheelt dat je niet al te lang meer hoeft  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Ik wordt gelijk gestraft, door een stukje chocolade breekt een stukje van mijn kies af. :Mad:  Dus dat betekent, dat ik morgen of van de week de tandarts moet bellen.!!

En vandaag lijkt al of alles tegen zit. Voer ik de vogeltjes, vliegt een vinkje weg. Alsnog niet kunnen vangen. Ik moet nu wachten op morgenvroeg.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
He vervelend zo'n baaldag!
Hopelijk heb je het vinkje inmiddels gevonden of komt dat snel!
Veel succes bij de tandarts!

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Sterkte bij de tandarts (grrrr :Confused: )

Hoop dat vogeltje snel terug komt :Smile: 

Liefs Do

----------


## gossie

Luuss en Do,
bedankt voor jullie lieve reactie. :Smile:  :Smile: 

De tandarts is morgen in de middag. De tandartsassitente had het over aanplakken van de kies. Misschien weer een nieuwe methode.!!!!! Dat zien we morgen wel. :Confused: 

Het vinkje is er nog.,maar aan de buitenkant van de voliere. Maar ik krijg 'm niet te pakken. De schuur vliegt ie ook niet naar binnen. Goed we blijven het gewoon proberen, met het schepnetje :Stick Out Tongue:  De vink is me gewoon sneller af. :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat je zo snel bij de tandarts terecht kan  :Smile:  Er is ooit ook eens een stukje van mijn tand afgebroken door een val en dat heeft de tandarts er toen aan gelijmd en heb daar geen last van gehad, dus hoop dat het bij jou ook soepel kan gaan! Veel sterkte in elk geval!
Gelukkig kan je je vinkje zien en hopelijk kan je die snel vangen en terug in de volière plaatsen! Succes daarmee!

----------


## gossie

@Luuss,
eindelijk heb ik het vinkje kunnen vangen, gisterenavond. En vanmorgen zat ie weer gezamenlijk met zijn ouders op het rikje. :Smile: 
Fijne dag vandaag.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Super dat je je vinkje hebt gevangen  :Smile: 
Jij ook fijne dag!

----------


## Agnes574

Gossie,
Idd héél fijn dat je je vinkje hebt kunnen vangen!!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Ilonaa

Vandaag wezen bessen plukken komt er zon snotneus die minstens 11 jaar is ofzo mij een beetje de les lezen  :Mad:  :Mad:  Zegt ze : ik zal er wat minder bessen in doen hoor, anders heb je straks te veel ik dacht van houd je mond man sjezus . Ik een hele discussie met er aan gegaan en toen liep ze weg. O mijn god hee, dat doe je toch niet, zij werkt er niet eens als hoe noem je dat controleur-opzichter.. Pff snotneus :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  Ja ik weet het ben er zelf ook een maar laat me toch zeker niet de les wijzen door iemand die 11 jaar is.. Grrrr kan er zo boos om worden.. 

Nu ga ik nog een x afreageren, 
Mijn nichtje heeft ALTIJD wat eerst breekt ze de teen dan breekt ze de ringvinger en nu heeft ze wss een scheurtje rond dr duim denken ze.. En dan blijft ze ook nog eens doorzeiken dat ze zon pijn heb, ik zeg ja en ik niet dan?? Zij is blijkbaar de enigste ..Ik zeik er nooit over tegen familie alleen als ze het vragen ofzoo En ze heeft dr zin gisteren gekregen ze zit in het gips hoor.. :Mad: 

He bah en ik heb voor morgen de zenuwen alweer voor de tandarts brrrrrr :Frown:  :Frown: 

Zoo heheee ff afgereageerd :Cool:  

Liefs

----------


## gossie

hoi Iloona,
Nou ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je het gevoel hebt; dat een snotneus van 11 jou moet vertellen hoe je werkt.?!! :Wink:  Volgens mij weet jij heel goed wat je moet doen. Je kwam toch uit de fruitteelt.!! :Smile:  :Big Grin: 

Vervelend dat je nichtje de aandacht opeist door te zeggen dat ze veel pijn heeft, en dat jij vergeten wordt. :Mad: 

En ik wens je veel succes bij de tandarts morgen.

----------


## dotito

Lieve Ilona,

Ja niet leuk dat mensen je de les komen spellen he meid,zou ik ook niet echt pikken :Cool: En wat betreft dat doordrammen ivm over u nichtje tja je hebt altijd zo'n mensen die voor het minste zagen over hun pijn,gewoon proberen te negeren.Weet het ;is makkelijk gezegd dan gedaan...ik kan er ook niet goed tegen tegen zo'n mensen.Hoe is het ondertussen met je pols heb je er nog veel last van?

En hoe is het verlopen bij de tandarts vandaag?

Wens je nog een hele fijne dag toe.

Veel liefs Do :Wink:

----------


## Ilonaa

Hee hee, tjaa ik laat dr maar gewoon ze heeft nu dr zin dus dan zeurt ze iig niet meer :Stick Out Tongue:  

En ging gisteren tjaa , goed en niet goed bij de tandarts, goed omdat ie me toch wel op het laatst geruststelde en niet goed omdat ik hele tijd lag te trillen enzoo,en pijn in mn kaak kreeg van het open houden, waarop hij dus ook nog zegt doe is nog verder open zover als je kan :Embarrassment:  En kan dat al niet zon lang he bah, zijn gaatjes gevuld en heb er geen meer bij gekregen verder moet ik 8 september naar mondhygieniste en 8 januari terug voor halfjaarcontrole alleen bij een andere tandarts brrrr zal m dan maar meteen vertellen dat ik een grote angst heb.. En mijn hoektand(precies naast je voortand) is helemaal verrot dus die moet er ook uit alleen dat wil ik voor 17 september maar dat gaat niet lukken, dus ik ga denk ik een second opinion doen bij de tandarts van me broer die kan dat veel sneller krijg wss een een brug ofzoiets weet ik het ... Maar was helemaaaa lverdoofd man had wel 15 verdovingen ofzo (vorige keer 18 :EEK!: ) Nu werkte ze niet helemaal want mn lip ging niet tintelen en dat wou ie. Maar ach het is weer gebeurd allemaal voorlopig tandarts vrij  :Big Grin:  hiihi.. 

@ Gossie ik kom niet uit de fruitteelt maar mn familie heb wel veel fruit en mn achterachterachterachterneef ofzoiets heeft ook een fruitbedrijf, we zitten er dus wel in maar mn vader en moeder telen zelf geen fruit gelukkig :Stick Out Tongue:  Maar ik pluk al3 jaar bessen en dat kind 3 dagen.. wijsneus PFFFF :Mad: 

@ Do mijn pols tjaaa die word niet beter hoor, er is niks te zien op foto ,diclo werkt niet polsbandage werkt ook niet.. wacht wel tot half augustus (18e ofzo) dan is mn eigen weer terug! 

Dit is geen afreageren hoor maar toch wou het ff zeggen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Liefs

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ilonaa,

Haha sja die wijsneusjes zijn er hè, gewoon lekker boven staan en negeren dat kind! En zo'n nichtjesverhaal ken ik ook. Mn opa en oma zijn helemaal gek van mijn nichtje omdat ze haar in alle opzichten perfect en ons juist weer niet  :Wink: 

Pff ben net 1 dag terug van vakantie en kan me nu alweer afreageren  :Big Grin:  Ben echt kapot van de autorit (véél file, en dan naast iemand zitten die constant zeurde over de file, afschuwelijk!). Verder doet mn vriend echt enorm strange, 3 weken vakantie en bijna 0.0 smsjes van m gehad terwijl ik m steeds smste maar geen antwoord terug kreeg. Nu heb ik dus idioot veel aandacht gekregen van een andere jongen (heb ik geloof ik wel eerder verteld die oude klasgenoot ). Dus het is een beetje een rommeltje hier! Vanavond bij mn vriend geweest, echt 0.0 interesse dat ik binnenkwam.. Meneer bleef achter de pc zitten en is er de rest van de avond niet achteruit gekomen, dus ja ik weet het niet, hij heeft nogal wat ehm fouten gemaakt in de tijd dat ik weg ben geweest, dus ja misschien twijfelt hij nou ook wel.. Iig absoluut geen leuke manier om terug te komen helaas  :Frown: ..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilonaa,
Ik hoop voor je dat je niet meer tegelijkertijd met die 11jarige hoeft bessen te plukken!
Fijn dat je nichtje in elk geval niet meer zeurt  :Wink: 
Hopelijk kan je terecht bij de tandarts van je broer voor second opinion en kan je dan sneller terecht! Ja vervelend he als verdoving niet werkt en je al je best doet om je mond zo ver mogelijk en zo lang mogelijk open te houden en ie dan vraagt of je nog verder kan. Heb een keertje omdat ik het niet meer volhield de tandarts gebeten  :Wink: 
Vervelend dat je pols nog steeds pijn doet, er niks te zien valt op de foto en diclo en polsbandage niet werken  :Frown:  Hopelijk heeft je eigen huisarts als ie terugkomt tijd voor je en kan ie je verder helpen!
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Syl,
Naja gelukkig ben je weer thuis, kan je weglopen van zeurende mensen  :Wink: 
Stom zeg dat je vriend niet eens omkeek toen je bij hem kwam  :Frown: ! Kan me goed voorstellen dat je door 0.0 aandacht van je vriend en wel veel aandacht van die oude klasgenoot een beetje in de war bent... hoop dat je vriend een dezer dagen meer interesse toont en dat jullie in elk geval kunnen praten en dan zie je dan wel hoe het verder kan... In elk geval succes en sterkte!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Thanks! Ja ik had zelf ook wel wat meer verwacht.. Of iig tenminste een ah je bent weer thuis wat fijn kus ofso  :Wink:  Ga er vanmiddag nog even heen in de hoop dat we wat kunnen praten, zit me absoluut niet lekker, en ik wil mezelf behoeden voor eventuele fouten die ik kan gaan maken als het zo doorgaat  :Wink:  Heb nu ook nog sterke twijfel of hij nog wel iets wilt, geen idee maar als je in 3 weken tijd minstens 10x wat met dezelfde persoon rotzooit heb ik niet meer het idee dat het gewoon een lolletje was omdat hij me zo miste. Maar ik zal vast wel te horen krijgen dat ik een jaloers kreng ben als ik zoiets naar boven haal  :Wink:  Dat gaat bij hem bijna altijd zo, als ik veel contact heb (met in dit geval dus die jeweetwel  :Wink: ) dan gedraagt hij zich écht pas jaloers, en dat associeerd hij met dat ik dat juist ben. En ach ja zo schiet het natuurlijk niet echt op  :Wink: . Nja ik laat het wel weten als we een beetje gepraat hebben!

----------


## sietske763

pfffff ffffffffff word al weer dagen geconfronteerd met mn lichamelijke zwakte, kan er normaal goed tegen,
nu ff niet, heb alleen maar verlichting gekocht in bouwmarkt....
nou ja voortaan maar niet meer alleen daar sjouwen.
lieve syl,
pak m maar goed aan die B van jou,
dit is niet normaal!!

----------


## dotito

Heb weeral een tijdje verschrikkelijke pijn van mijn rug word er een beetje chagrijnig van van de pijn.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Haha heb ik ook gedaan hoor!!  :Big Grin:  Hij bleef altijd stug volhouden dat hij geen last had van jaloezie, nja dus ff behoorlijk wel! Hij was stikjaloers dat ik opeens zoveel contact had met die andere jongen, bang dat ik hem zou verlaten voor die jongen, bang dat ik dingen met hem zou doen waarvan hij dat eigenlijk helemaaal niet wilt etc etc. Door die jaloezie gedroeg hij zich enorm idioot, sinds we gepraat hebben is hij weer gewoon weer zoals hij altijd al geweest is! Vannacht ook nog bij hem geslapen, dus alles is weer prima tussen ons, maar was achteraf toch erg blij dat we gepraat hebben. Heb ook per direct het contact met die andere jongen op een laag pitje gezet, geen sms meer, en msn ook zo goed als niet meer. Vind mn vriend geloof ik wel fijn dat ik dat gedaan heb haha. Mja had wel zoiets van sja als ik hiermee doorga dan doe ik én hem veel pijn, én raak ik m misschien nog wel kwijt.. 

@ Do,

Sterkte met de rug!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat jullie gepraat hebben en het weer 'normaal' gaat  :Smile: 

@ Bar,
Vervelend dat je tegen jezelf aanloopt  :Frown:  Hopelijk vind je je rust en kan je dankzij meds en goed eten enzo weer kracht vinden! Sterkte!

@ Do,
Ik hoop dat je pijn snel minder wordt! Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## gossie

Jeetje mina, kom ik op het internet en staat of ik google.chroom wil installeren. ?Dit doe ik dus. (ja, ik heb geen verstand van pc's :Confused: ) Ben ik jullie kwijt! althans medycitysite. :Frown: . Moet ik me dan eerst registreren, kom nog terecht bij jullie en etc? Paniek een beetje, want ik moet dit zelf kunnen regelen. voor dat ik iemand anders moet inschakelen :Embarrassment:  Het is me gelukt :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Haha was vast even schrikken, mooi dat het weer gelukt is!

----------


## sietske763

ben het allemaal ff zo verschrikkelijk zat,
oplossing; hoppa pillen erin en slapen,
mo hopelijk beter

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Slaap lekker! Hopelijk voel je je morgen iets beter!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Gelukkig is het goed gekomen  :Smile: 

@ Bar,
Hopelijk is morgen een betere dag en kan jij vanavond lekker slapen!

----------


## sietske763

thanx luuss en syl,
idd vandaag weer een betere dag!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Gelukkig maar  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Ah mooi! Waar zo'n nachtje slapen wel niet goed voor kan zijn he  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

tja ik ben van mening dat je als je jezelf in de weg zit maar beter vroeg naar bed kan gaan,
tis volgens mij de ultieme ""vluchtpoging"" en zo heeft een ander ook geen last van je, want als je je zo k*t voelt, vaak nog zonder reden, ga je zo gauw klagen en dat is zeker niet zo leuk voor de anderen in het gezin.

----------


## Ronald68

Ik baal als een stekker, zonneboiler verkeerd geïnstalleerd. De werking is ok, maar als het gaat vriezen dan ben ik de bok. Staat me weer een mooie klus te wachten.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
He vervelend dat je de zonneboiler overnieuw moet installeren, succes ermee!

----------


## dotito

Ik wil in eerste plaats iedereen heel veel liefde en sterkte toewensen!!


Ook ik voel me de laaste weken heel slecht,wil gewoon niet beteren die rug.Heb vorige week uren zitten wenen van de pijn,en heb momenteel weinig zin voor iets te doen.Ach zal allemaal wel beteren zekeren!!

----------


## sietske763

iedereen die het moeilijk heeft> heel veel sterkte
iedereen die voor keuzes staat>hopelijk een goed inzicht
iedereen die pijn heeft/of ziek is veel betrschap

heb niets om af te reageren, dus blijft het hierbij

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Oh dat is ff K*t! Kun je weer helemaal opnieuw beginnen!

Vandaag heb ik ook even niets om te zeuren, dus gaat goed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Do,
Een hele lieve warme troostende knuffel van mij voor jou!
Ik hoop echt dat de pijn in je rug eens zal minderen zodat jij je beter voelt en meer rust ervaart en leukere dingen kan doen! Heel veel sterkte!!!

Lieve Bar,
Ik sluit me bij jou woorden aan!

Lieve Syl,
Fijn dat het goed gaat!

----------


## Agnes574

GGrrrr ... hier wéér water binnengehad door de hevige regen  :Frown: 
Eén raam van de veranda is 'verzakt' en geeft een opening van 2cm... en vanmorgen zag ik dat er water op de overloop binnengekomen was; komt dat van de zolder of van het nieuwe raam; straks 's kijken....
Ik krijg soms wat van dit huis!!!!!!

Sterkte iedereen die het kan gebruiken!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes,

He balen zeg dat er water bij je binnenkomt en dat het raam verzakt is  :Frown: 
Ik hoop voor je dat je er snel achterkomt waardoor er water op de overloop komt en dat de problemen snel opgelost kunnen worden!
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Argh lijkt me heel vervelend!! Hier regent het idd ookal de hele dag maar gelukkig geen lekkages, succes met het raam, hopelijk kan er iets aan gedaan worden!!

----------


## dotito

Lieve Aggie,

Hoop dat het lek vlug gemaakt word,want water kan veel schade toebrengen.

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks lieverds !!

Er komt binnenkort iemand kijken voor het vocht in de muur en het water op de overloop (intussen al foto's gemaakt ed in geval het voor de verzekering is  :Wink: )... voor dat verandaraam moeten we bellen naar de plaatser ervan; ben benieuwd of die paljas gaat komen .....

Het is een koophuis, dus we moeten het zelf oplossen en er achter aan gaan  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Het is idd niet leuk zoiets ... merci voor de lieve steun  :Smile: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat die paljas zijn fout recht komt zetten!
Goed dat je foto's hebt genomen en dat er iemand komt kijken naar het vocht en wateroverlast!
Hopelijk wordt het vlug gemaakt!

----------


## dotito

Wat voel me vanavond toch slecht,deed daarstraks de brievenbus open en wat zat erin....De belastingsbrief van mijn man (weeral)

Opzich totaal geen probleem met een belastingsbrief te betalen,maar wel dat je er 2 per jaar moet betalen dat vind ik TOTAAL NIET KUNNEN.
We hebben onze vorige in mei betaald!
De reden dat we er kort opeen moeten betalen is omdat we de laaste via de pc hebben ingevuld en daardoor krijgen we die nu sneller.

Ben er echt niet goed van :Frown: die denken dat wij geld sch...ten zeker "sorrie" voor mijn taalgebruik ben echt kwaad :Mad: 

En is nl zo dat we het geld momenteel niet hebben,we betalen onze belastingen meestal van de eindejaarspremie.

Dit word dus een paar maanden niet veel geld uitgeven :Confused: !!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Ah jeetje wat rot! Sterkte ermee, ik weet hoe het is om een tijd met weinig geld te moeten doen..

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Dank u wel lieverd!!

Tja wat doe je eraan niets ja...betalen!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
ja altijd balen als je geld moet terugbetalen aan de belastingdienst en zeker zo vlug achtereen  :Frown: 
Hopelijk redden jullie het allemaal!
Veel sterkte!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ach we zullen het wel overleven.... dan moeten we het maar met minder doen dat ben ik ondertussen toch al gewoon.

----------


## sietske763

tja do.....dat is wat....
MAAR vroeger toen ik nog alleen was met kids had ik echt heel veel geld, hield iedere maand zoveel geld over en had veel op mn spaarrekening, maar nu.....bijna niets meer en ook goed uitkijken wat er gekocht/gedaan wordt
maar het feit dat ik me weer zo gelukkig voel...men zegt vaak, geld maakt niet gelukkig en dat heb ik dus van beide kanten ervaren en het is echt zo (voor mij althans)

----------


## Agnes574

Is rot Do ... tsja, ze kunnen er hier in België wat van met 'geld innen'...

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja ergens heb je gelijk geld maakt niet altijd gelukkig,maar je moet nog kunnen rond komen en alles kunnen betalen snap je. We hebben juist 1800euro belastingen betaald en nu komen die dat weer vragen dat vind ik er over.En het geen dat je dan op al die maanden gespaard hebt alé dat beetje dan moet je weer afgeven waarom spaar je dan en daar kan ik me kwaad in maken.Ach die boosheid  :Mad: zal wel overgaan je kan er toch niets aan veranderen.

Gelukkig heb ik nog geluk in de liefde zo als jij zelf zegt.

Veel liefs Do

----------


## Agnes574

Sparen in België lukt bijna niemand meer tegenwoordig hoor ik in mijn omgeving ... hier ook niet ... zodra je wat hebt gespaard komt er wel weer een gepeperde rekening binnen van overheid !!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja we moeten het allemaal met minder doen op de echt rijke mensen na... went vanzelf, maar leuk is anders...
Gelukkig heb je een lieve vent en een leuke dochter  :Wink: 

@ Bar,
Ja beter gelukkig zijn met jezelf en je geliefden en minder geld te besteden hebben dan veel geld hebben en niet zo gelukkig zijn...

@ Agnes,
Ja hier kunnen ze er ook wat van hoor met de belastingen en andere rekeningen...
Nu met belasting ook, willen ze de rente op spaargelden veranderen omdat anders de mensen met spaargeld teveel belast worden, terwijl die mensen vaak veel geld hebben en jaren weinig belasting over hun geld hebben betaald, raakt toch altijd de mensen met de kleinere portemonnee  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

Sja tis blijkbaar in België ook een rotzooitje! Nederland kan er zoals Luuss zegt ook wat van ja! De huizenmarkt ligt nu geloof ik ook echt totaal stil, niemand kan/wilt meer een huis kopen in deze periode! Ben wel van mening dat ze er echt een groot rotzooitje van hebben gemaakt!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja een man hier verderop in de straat heeft zijn huis al bijna een jaar te koop staan en mijn neef is net verhuist naar een wijk in Groningen die ze vernieuwd hebben ofzo en daar moest hij zich vor ischrijven omdat het zo storm liep maar achteraaf is 2/3 van de wijk gevuld dus de rest heeft afgeblazen ofzo  :Confused:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Dat is waar gelukkig heb ik nog een lieve man en een lieve dochter :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja idd!
Geld kunnen ze altijd van je afnemen, maar liefde niet  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

[QUOTE=dotito;50170]Wat voel me vanavond toch slecht,deed daarstraks de brievenbus open en wat zat erin....De belastingsbrief van mijn man (weeral)
Dit word dus een paar maanden niet veel geld uitgeven :Confused: !!


Je bent niet de enige hoor, we hebben er na de vakantie 3 gehad voor zo'n slordige 1600 bij elkaar. Het went hoor. Maar de oorzaak is bekend gelukkig.

Maar het geld blijft rollen want het spaarloon komt allemaal vrij vallen, dus morgen lekker een nieuwe PC kopen.












/QUOTE]

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,

Minder zeg dat je zoveel geld moet terug betalen, maar idd gelukkig komt spaarloon vrij en heb je weer wat bestedingsruimte  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik krijg even een 'ei' van m'n omgeving .... van alles vragen en ja hoor; Ag staat klaar!!
Maar als ik 's iets vraag?????

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Jammer is dat als je altijd voor iemand klaarstaat dat die persoon er dan niet voor jou is als je hem/haar nodig bent  :Frown: 
Even een dikke warme knuffel van mij!

Nou ik heb een erg leuk weekend gehad, maar schijnbaar te leuk want mijn lichaam wou gister echt niet met mij meewerken en vandaag is het al niet veel beter  :Mad:

----------


## Agnes574

Beterschap lieve Luuss!!!

Tsja... ik krijg daar dus écht een punthoofd van (ik maar klaarstaan en niets terugkrijgen), maar ik laat het maar zo; heb weer wat geleerd en besef weer 's dat ik meer aan mezelf moet denken  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Bedankt lieve Agnes  :Smile: 
Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je daar een punthoofd van krijgt... voor jezelf zorgen en aan jezelf denken is ook heel belangrijk!

----------


## sietske763

tja agnes, het leven is net een trein, soms komt iemand onverwachts in je trein en gaat een poosje (of altijd) met je mee en dan ga je selecteren wie nog in je trein zit en of ze het waard zijn nog verder mee te reizen.
jaren geleden heb ik ook mn reizigers bekeken en ik heb er een stel uitgezet.....
zo kom je er wel achter wie je WARE vrienden zijn....!!

sterkte lieve luuss, rust maar eens goed uit!

----------


## Suske'52

Wel grappig uitgedrukt sietske ,maar in het leven zijn er altijd mensen die geven en nemen ,het leven is een leerschool . Vreugde ,verdriet,liefde,verlangen dat beweegt zich in deze cirkel  :Smile: en hoe oud men ook wordt, men blijft leren  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag heeft mijn schoonma wél de woefkes buitengelaten zodat ik kon uitslapen ... deed véél deugd en had ik écht wel even nodig!!!

Je treinverhaal is herkenbaar Sietske ... ben het helemaal met je eens!

----------


## sietske763

fijn voor je ag,
en mag ze nog in je trein blijven? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Oh je treinverhaal is echt waar idd! Leuk verwoord, zoiets vergeet je nooit meer!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je schoonma je woefkes buiten heeft gelaten  :Smile: 

Over dat treinverhaal, voor het eerst hoorde ik dat van de huisarts toen mijn moeder was weggelopen en niks van zich liet horen. Hij zei als verklaring van mijn moeders gedrag: "Je moeder zit als het ware in een trein en blijft net zolang op elk station tot ze zich niet meer fijn voelt en gaat dan naar een volgend station en ze neemt elke keer alleen de mensen mee waar zij wat mee kan en waar zij zich fijn bij voelt"

----------


## Agnes574

> fijn voor je ag,
> en mag ze nog in je trein blijven?


Haha ... mijn schoonmoeder is een schat hoor, die mag op mijn treintje blijven  :Big Grin: .
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

nou, ik heb er nu eentje in mn trein, alweer ruim 2 jaar, ze is al eerder eens uit mn trein gegaan en dus op een bepaald station uitgestapt.....
nu ben ik er dus weer helemaal zat van, altijd gezeur in mn trein en gemanipuleerd gedrag etc, dus bij het eerste beste station zeg ik haar dat het tijd word dat ze weer een poosje uitstapt en zo hou ik mn trein weer gezellig, liefdevol en mooi!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Héél goed gezegd weer ... zo gaat het ook in mijn (stoom)treintje  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

> nou, ik heb er nu eentje in mn trein, alweer ruim 2 jaar, ze is al eerder eens uit mn trein gegaan en dus op een bepaald station uitgestapt.....
> nu ben ik er dus weer helemaal zat van, altijd gezeur in mn trein en gemanipuleerd gedrag etc, dus bij het eerste beste station zeg ik haar dat het tijd word dat ze weer een poosje uitstapt en zo hou ik mn trein weer gezellig, liefdevol en mooi!!!


Hehe moest hier toch wel een beetje om lachen hoor, situatie zelf is natuurlijk helemaal niet grappig maar je verwoord het zo leuk!

----------


## sietske763

ach ja lieve syl,
met humor kom je er wel.....

----------


## sietske763

nou ja zeg.......ik wilde toch iemand uit mn trein zetten op het volgende station......
nou haar gooi ik er onderweg uit...!!!
toen zij vorige week ziek was heb ik alles voor haar gedaan, boodschappen enz,
en nu zijn wij beide zo ziek en ze zegt alleen maar ""sterkte"", ik weet niet hoe ze terecht komt, maakt me ff totaal niet uit!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Ah dat is idd echt behoorlijk lullig! Zie het al helemaal voor je hoe je iemand een schop onder de kont geeft tijdens het treinritje door naar buiten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

ja en dan landen op stenen tegels.....
of sla ik nu door....

----------


## Agnes574

Haha ... niet mee inzitten hoe men dan terechtkomt; buiten is buiten!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

heb je bij de mexicaanse griep ook veel luchtweg infecties, oa bronchites en voorhoofdsholte ontsteking?
nou dan hebben wij het zeker,
ben in mn hele leven niet zo ziek gweest en nooit zolang, griep dan en idem dito voor partner,
gi avond zijn we nog bij HApost geweest, AB en stootkuur pred.
gekregen.
en ik word stapelgek van al dat hoesten, alleen vdn wat codeine maar werkt nu ook veel minder dan andere griepaanvallen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Beterschap!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Nog niet beter? Bah sterkte!

Vandaag ook weer zulk gerotzooi, bij ons op school werken ze met poortjes, je kunt er dus enkel in wanneer je met je pas de poort opent. Maar had net afgelopen vrijdag mn pas gehad en toen hadden ze tegen mij gezegd: Nou volgende week zijn de poorten nog open dus je hoeft m niet mee te nemen. Sta ik dus vanmorgen voor een dichte poort! Hele preek over dat ik die stomme pas mee moest nemen, mocht er voor deze ene keer in maar de volgende keer moet ik betalen als ik erin wil. Pff die zijn gek, als ik m nog ns vergeet ga ik lekker naar huis, een vrije dag vieren!

----------


## Suske'52

VND; een slechte start ,gans de morgen aan 't bellen echtgenoot had een pechverhelping en vervangwagen aangevraagd vr vacantie een bedrag van 255.55 euro en betaald op 04/09 2010 wij hadden nog altijd niets ontvangen van een bewijs , nochtans vd. rekening op 04 en bij hun aangekomen op 06 , de dame beweerde dat ze niets ontvangen hebben tot op vnd.GEBELD nr.bank uitstreksels had ik als bewijs en nr de dienst pechverh.;ik had alle gegevens bij de hand en nog durfde ze beweren dat dit niet klopte  :Mad:  :Confused:  uiteindelijk was ze 2 dossiers dooreen aan 't halen , maar een verontschuldiging NEE...zij keek maar gewoon op huisnr aub.zeg van service gesproken  :Mad:  d'er was toevallig nog iemand met dezelfde straatnaam maar ander nr , en andere stad dat was erover ...... :EEK!:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja Bar is zondag opgenomen in ziekenhuis met dubbele longontsteking en verwachte verblijfsduur is 2-7 dagen  :Frown: 
Heel fijn dat je inmiddels je pas hebt  :Smile: 
Maar belachelijk dat je doordat je verkeerde info kreeg eigenlijk school niet in mocht en dat je een volgende keer moet betalen  :Confused:  Zou dan ook kiezen voor de vrije dag  :Wink: 

@ Suske,
Dat is inderdaad een slechte start  :Frown: 
Erg vervelend dat je er zo achteraan moet, niet wordt geloofd en dan ook nog eens geen excuses krijgt terwijl je bewijs aanlevert en zij in een verkeerd dossier kijken  :Confused:  
Hopelijk krijgen jullie op tijd een vervangwagen zodat jullie alsnog op vakantie kunnen, die jullie ook wel nodig zijn  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Tegenwoordig kennen de mensen dat niet meer hun eigen verontschuldigen!!is allemaal normaal soms krijg ik het er ook enorm op mijn zenuwen van :Mad: 
dus kan je heel goed begrijpen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ik heb bij een bedrijf gewerkt waarin ik me niet mocht verontschuldigen als er iets fout was gegaan waardoor de klant in de problemen kwam  :Mad:  Had te maken met dat als je je verontschuldigd je aangeeft dat het bedrijf fout is en dan kan het bedrijf sneller worden aangeklaagd, tenminste zo heb ik dat begrepen...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Jezus wat voor een bedrijf is dat man :EEK!: dat zou al niets voor mij zijn.Tja tegenwoordig verschiet ik van niets meer!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Was op administratieve/financiële telefoonafdeling van Nuon een energie bedrijf. 
Ik moest terugbel afspraken maken met de cliënten zodat problemen uitgezocht konden worden maar er was vervolgens nooit tijd om terug te bellen en dan belde zo iemand terug omdat hij/zij meer in de problemen was (onterechte aanmaningen, dubbele afschrijvingen maandgeld etc) en dan mocht ik mijn excuses niet aanbieden  :Mad:   :Frown:  
Het bleek ook totaal niks voor mij te zijn!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Dat kan ik me voorstellen dat dat niets voor u was,dat is gewoon mensen in zak zetten zo als ze dat in Antwerpen zeggen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,

Ja ik kan er niet tegen als mensen onrechtvaardig behandeld worden en/of als iemand door loze beloftes en toezeggingen (nog meer) in de problemen komt!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ik ook niet,maar blijkbaar heb je wel zo'n mensen die niet om een ander geven,ach die mensen hebben gewoon geen hart :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Bah vieze regen... Mag van mij wel weer ophouden, wil een keertje droog aankomen op school ipv als een verzopen puppy!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja idd vieze regen  :Frown:  Wordt menigeen niet blij van!
Hoop dat je niet als verzopen kat op school komt!

----------


## Agnes574

Dit weekeind is de keuken weer ondergelopen... ggggrrrrrr!!!!
Superleuk zo'n glazen veranda, maar niet als het regent!!

De laptop was helemaal verzopen (kon 'm uitgieten!!)...
Nu dus aan de vaste pc, terwijl vriendlief die momenteel heel erg hard nodig heeft...
Ik ben er volgende week weer méér!!

Liefs en dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

voel me net een alleenstaande vrouw.................
ben echt pissig, partner heeft 1 jaar achterstand met boekhouding van een sport(vrijwillig)en moet dus de afgelopen dagen en nachten alleen maar boekhouden......
hij is er dus wel........maar hij is er ook niet!!!
altijd maar uitstellen, vandaag kan ik er ff niet goed tegen!!!
alles loopt weer eens in het honderd voor mij!

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte lieve Sietske!! 
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

whahahahhaa jij ook veel sterkte zou ik zo zeggen........bij jou lijkt het me erger!!
knuffel!!
ik ben gelukkig van mn pissigheid af........heerlijk dit topic!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Balen zeg dat de keuken weer is onder gelopen  :Frown: 
Ik hoop voor je dat de glazen veranda waterdicht gemaakt kan worden!
Sterkte!

@ Bar,
Stom zeg dat partner boekhouding niet heeft bijgehouden en dat nu allemaal moet doen terwijl jij hem nu nodig hebt  :Frown:  :Mad: 
Heel veel sterkte lieverd!

----------


## Sylvia93

Bah ik kom ook maar lekker mn frustraties uiten.

Heb zooo'n verschrikkelijke hekel aan een irritant ventje tijdens mn natuurkundeles. Door hem is het hele rooster omgegooid wat voor mij enorm benadeeld is. Nu heb ik allerlei tussenuren en mn vriendin dubbele uren. Ik ben dus ook lekker wezen klagen omdat ik het gewoon weer teruggedraaid wil zien. Hele discussie met dat rotjoch. 

Gister toen ik naar school fietste ontplofte mn fietsband, lopend naar school (Met de fiets doe ik er een kwartier/20 min over, dus vraag maar niet hoelang ik er lopend overdoe  :Wink: ) Wonderbaarlijk nog op tijd uit school. Na school 3 kwartier gewandeld met mn fiets naar de fietsenmaker omdat die weer aan de andere kant van de stad zit  :Stick Out Tongue:  Loop ik met mn fiets naast school komt dat rotjoch vrolijk naar me zwaaien en kletsen etc. En ik maar denken: Pff ga toch weg? Tis toch duidelijk dat ik je haat! (Haha wat ben ik hatelijk vandaag :Smile: ) Gelukkig is mn band weer gemaakt (pfoeh kostte me 35 euro!) en kon ik weer fietsend naar school vandaag...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
He balen zeg dat een les omgegooid is op verzoek van 1 persoon  :Confused:  Hopelijk kan dat terug gedraaid worden!
Gelukkig is je band weer gemaakt, maar is idd prijzig bij de fietsenmaker  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

AAAAHHHH ik word gek!
Heb de hele tijd al ondraaglijke pijn, mijn broertje had na lang doordrammen van papa en mij een gesprek op school gehad waarin hij of een opleiding moest doen die niet bij hem past of hij kon geen opleiding volgen en nu is er ook nog zo'n geweldig persoon dat niks tegen mij zegt omdat hij boos op mij is dat ik met een goede vriend van hem naar een concert ga en hij de leugens die zijn andere 'vrienden' over mij rondspreiden geloofd  :Frown:   :Mad:   :Confused: 
Wordt hier zo moe van!

----------


## sietske763

goed gedaan luuss, zoals je bij ander topic typte.......gewoon eruit kiepen!!!
het is gewoon zo.........mensen vallen soms zo tegen en als ze leugens over je geloven is wel pijnlijk.....maar de waarheid overwint altijd!

----------


## Suske'52

@ Lieve Luuss, :Smile:  zet je boven hun en de roddels , denk gewoon dat het jaloezie is dat hun drijft  :Mad:  kijk en steek boven hen uit , denk dat je intressant genoeg bent als men over jou roddelt , probeer niets te weerleggen vh.leugens het haalt toch niets uit en t'is verloren energie dat je anders voor iets anders kunt gebruiken,grtjs Suske :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Ja ga vandaag bij een kennis haar boeken teruggeven en bij ruben mijn spullen ophalen, ben ik daar vanaf en kan mijn trein verder...

@ Suske,
Ja verdedigen heeft geen zin, is verloren energie, maar zit wel in mij om voor mijzelf op te komen dus is moeilijk er niet op te reageren... Probeer er bovenuit te steken...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jeetje weer ruzies? Rot joh, is het alweer een beetje opgelost? Bij mij is gelukkig de les weer teruggedraaid, dus ik heb vrijdags weer van half 12 tot 1 natuurkunde  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Luuss,

Klinkt zéér frustrerend allemaal... maak komaf met die zaken en leg ze naast je neer!! Ik weet dat dat niet gemakkelijk is, maar het moet voor je eigen (mentale) gezondheid!
Kieper die rotte appels voor eens en altijd uit je trein en zorg dat ze je niet meer kunnen raken!

Sterkte lieverd!!

----------


## Ronald68

Gadverdamme nog steeds druk op het werk, ik wordt er hardstikke moe van. Zie de kinderen alleen nog maar in het weekeinde en aan het ontbijt. De komende 2 weken wordt het helaas ook niet beter.

Nou dat wilde ik ff kwijt.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat die les is terug gedraaid  :Smile: 
Nee geen ruzie, maar is 'opgelost' want heb spullen terug gegeven en terug gekregen en Ruben wil mij niet meer zien en ik heb zijn vrienden verwijderd op hyves/msn/foon op Christiaan na...

@ Agnes,
Ja is ook frustrerend als anderen onwaarheden rond spreiden en dat andere mensen dat geloven. Nou dan geloven ze dat maar en ben ik maar een egocentrische manipulatieve k*th**r, ik weet wel beter  :Smile:  Nu eerst lichamelijk maar eens aansterken, want die pijn is echt niet leuk!

@ Ronald,
Balen dat het steeds zo druk is op je werk!
Zouden ze geen nieuwe mensen aannemen?
Hopelijk komt er snel een rustigere tijd aan met meer tijd voor je kids!

----------


## christel1

Ik haat het als ik in een weekend naar mijn ventje ga en een net huis achter laat, het op maandag als ik thuis kom terug een puinhoop is, de afwas er nog staat en overal rommel is achtergelaten. Als het dopje van de tandpasta weer es verdwenen is en als ik mijn dochter haar kamer uitmest, het de dag daarna terug patat is (had het gisteren gedaan en er liggen al weer kledij op de grond). Hebben jullie ook zo last met jonge 20tigers ? 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Sterkte met de pijn!!!En probeer het geroddel u niet aan u hart te laten komen :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

@Christel,

Ik ken dat probleem .. hier is dat m'n vriend(30+!!)!! GGrrr...soms om zot van te worden!!!

----------


## Suske'52

Dames, laat de boel voor wat het is , vroeger met 2 vd. dochters ook ervaren , en de geschiedenis herhaald zich ( kleindochters) trek kamerdeur dicht en ZIJ vinden het terug zoals ze het achterlaten , even doorbijten .... Mijn man is een nette man maar in het begin ook moeten aan schaven.Wij zijn hun meid niet . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Ze hebben ook 2 handen . :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Klinkt mij bekend in de oren,mijn dochter is ook zo iemand.Ik heb geleerd dat door de vingers te zien,anders maakt ge u eigen ziek :Wink: 


Suske,

Goed gezegd laat de boel voor wat het is en....."trek gewoon de kamerdeur dicht" :Wink:

----------


## birdyvink

ik heb nu drie mnd last van maag er zijn 2 ontstekingen gevonden blijf me ziek voelen
ondanks gebruik maagzuurremmers ben het zat

----------


## christel1

Ma ik vind het zo moeilijk om naar die rommel te kijken :Mad: , soms trek ik ook de deur dicht en trek ik het me allemaal niet aan, maar als mijn zoon zijn vriendin blijft slapen en Valérie haar deur staat open van haar kamer, dan denk ik dat zij denkt "amai wat een rommel en christel is toch alle dagen thuis" ? Voor haar schminkrommel hebben we al een oplossing, een houten mand (groot) op de wasmachine in de badkamer en de badkamerkast is rap afgeruimd dan :Big Grin: , we smijten er gewoon haar rommel in  :EEK!: . Nochtans op zichzelf is ze heel net en proper, maar de rommel die ze achter laat, om te blijten  :Embarrassment: 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Suske'52

Vroeger had ik ook een schuldgevoel , laat dit maar achterwege  :Wink:  ,altijd maar denken wat als er iemand langs kwam maar je moet die knop omdraaien ,wat hun persoonlijke verzorging betreft niets aan de hand ok  :Smile: in de kennisenkring wel al opgemerkt dat de meisje meer sloddervonsen zijn dan jongens raar hé :Confused: heb een kleinzoon vn. leeftijd 12 jaar is zeer puntueel tot in het extreme ook niet tof ,ooit op leeftijd vn.3,5 wij gingen weg, bij het verlaten woning merkte hij op dat er stof op kast, hij zei :' oma als je terug komt moet je afstoffen' : :Confused: hij is té

----------


## christel1

Wel Suske dat doet mijn zoon nu ook se om te zien of ik de bovenkant van de kasten wel heb afgestoft, gaat er met zijn vinger over, als er stof ligt geef ik hem direct de stofdoek en zeg lekker wijs, doe jij het maar, jij kan er aan en ik moet op een stoel gaan staan en dat is "te" gevaarlijk voor je mamsie
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Geef je groot gelijk!!
Ik zie liever een opgeruimd huis met een beetje stof dan een kraaknet huis waar je niet fatsoenlijk kan bewegen door de rommel!!
Ik moet mijn tijd ook verdelen en combineren met m'n beperkingen, dus soms is het hier niet helemaal stofvrij... vroeger maakte ik me daar druk in, nu niet meer hoor; je leeft maar één keer!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Herkenbaar!
Was altijd zo dat als ik wegging het schoon was hier, kwam ik terug hadden mijn vader en broertje en bezoek er een troep van gemaakt. We hebben hier afgelopen jaar veel opgeruimd, inrichting veranderd en weggegooid in huis/schuur en sindsdien moet ik zeggen dat er door beide heren meer geprobeerd wordt het ook wat netjes te houden. 

@ Do,
Pijn is wat afgenomen...

@ Agnes,
Ja een kraakschoon huis hoeft niet, er mag best geleefd worden, zolang het maar geen zwijnenstal wordt zoals dat heet  :Wink: 

@ Suske,
Klopt wel wat je zegt...
Zoals je weet deed ik alles hier. Samen met pap en mijn broertje hebben we dit jaar de bezem door het huis en de schuur gehaald (spullen weggegooid, weggegeven, opgeruimd, gereorganiseerd). Daarna ging ik niet gelijk als het rommelig was alles opruimen/schoonmaken zoals eerst en geloof dat pap en broertje het ook wel prettig vinden meer ruimte dus doen ze inmiddels ook meer  :Smile: 

@ Birdyvink,
He vervelend dat je zolang last van je maag hebt. Wel fijn dat je weet waardoor het veroorzaakt wordt! Krijg je nog verdere onderzoeken of andere medicatie dan de maagzuurremmers?
Heel veel sterkte!!

----------


## Agnes574

*Héél even afreageren voor het slapen gaan:*
*Waarom kunnen mensen niet iets gewoon accepteren en moeten ze in de aanval gaan??
*Waarom kunnen mensen zich druk maken om een futiliteit terwijl men niets weet van een ander/de ander niet goed kent/begrijpt??
*Waarom denken mensen soms dat zij altijd degene zijn die het het zwaarst hebben??
*Waarom maken bepaalde personen zich druk om dingen terwijl ze beter overal het positieve in zouden zien; het leven is veel te kort voor kritiek/haat/nijd en egoïstisch zijn > *Pluk de dag, het kan je laatste zijn!!*

----------


## Suske'52

Het voelt niet fijn aan dat sommige mensen zich stoer willen voor doen , door andere mensen af te breken ......FRUSTREREND !!!!!! :EEK!:

----------


## Agnes574

> Gadverdamme nog steeds druk op het werk, ik wordt er hardstikke moe van. Zie de kinderen alleen nog maar in het weekeinde en aan het ontbijt. De komende 2 weken wordt het helaas ook niet beter.
> 
> Nou dat wilde ik ff kwijt.


Neem je tijd Ronald!!
Gezin en werk gaan voor!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Man man man wat een onbekwame incompetente medewerkers bij de apotheek zeg  :Mad: 
Eerst moest ik ruim een half uur wachten voordat ik aan de beurt was, begonnen ze gelijk te zeuren dat ik mijn recept niet besteld heb, terwijl ze vorige keer zeiden dat ik met mijn receptbriefje altijd mijn pil kon halen, daarna konden ze me niet vinden in het systeem terwijl ik er al 20 jaar insta en daarna hoefde ik ineens weer niet te betalen. Dus ik zo dat ik vorige keer wel moest betalen en ouder ben dan 23 dus het altijd zelf moet betalen. Begon dat wicht over dat het gratis was en dat ik echt niet hoefde te betalen en dat het vreemd was dat ik vorige keer wel moest betalen en dat ik vorig jaar vast achteraf een rekening kreeg omdat mijn eigen risico niet vol was, dus ik zo dat mijn eigen risico door 1 bezoek aan ziekenhuis al ruimschoots overschreden was en toen had ze geen antwoord. Ik kon dus niet gelijk betalen en krijg waarschijnlijk eind van het jaar alsnog de rekening thuis of mijn eigen riscio nu op is of niet  :Confused:  
Heb in elk geval mijn pil en herhaalrecept, dus volgende keer ga ik zekers te weten naar de ziekenhuisapotheek om mij daar in te schrijven en daar voortaan mijn meds op te halen, want ben moe van telkens onzin van apotheek hier. Na overname zijn ze nog slechter geworden, wie had gedacht dat dat kon  :Confused:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Is je dagje precies ook niet hé meid.Wat is dat voor een Apotheek :Confused: 

Probeer u maar rustig te houden.

Liefs  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Was eerst gewoon een interne dokters apotheek, maar is nu overgenomen door een apothekers keten (Mediq) dus zou beter moeten werken allemaal, maar voor mij is het alleen slechter geworden  :Confused:

----------


## christel1

Ben ik blij dat ik daarvoor in België woon. Hier wordt de pil ook maar terugbetaald tot 21 maar mijn dochter neemt daphne pil (tegen endometriose) en die wordt wel terugbetaald, moet maar 5 € betalen voor een heel jaar.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Vorige keer moest ik voor een half jaar mijn pil (microgynon30) 14 nog wat betalen, volgens het meisje van gister zou ik nu als ik gelijk zou betalen zelfs 16 nog wat moeten betalen  :EEK!:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag es boos naar mijne nieuwe gas en electriciteitsleverancier gebeld se. In mei was ik overgestapt naar een nieuwe energieleverancier die hier vorig jaar was geweest en een berekening had gemaakt met wat ik kon besparen per jaar. Dit kwam op 250 euro, dus overgeschakeld naar de nieuwe. In oktober kreeg ik mijn kaart om de meterstanden door te geven maar deze klopten natuurlijk niet, 't was een schatting. Ik dan maar gebeld en alles juist doorgegeven. Voor electriciteit had ik tot op de kw toe hetzelfde verbruik dan het jaar daarvoor, voor gas op 200 kubieke meter minder. Nu krijg ik mijn afrekening en krijg 256 euro terug maar de mop komt nog ipv 118 € per maand zou ik nu 189 € per maand moeten betalen ? Dus 7O euro meer ? Heb dan maar gebeld, 't was weer een 078 nr, dus extra duur, lijnen bezet enzo maar allé dan toch een medewerker aan de lijn gekregen. Die 70 euro meer was zogezegd voor de extra kosten (netbeheerder, taksen enzo), komt op 840 euro meer op een jaar ? Ben direct es gaan googlen op internet en gekeken wat de distributiekost was, awel ik betaal meer om mijn gas tot hier te krijgen dan wat ik verbruik, schandalig gewoon. En dan moet je nog es BTW betalen van 21 %, precies of het is een luxe-artikel om je huis te verwarmen en je licht aan te steken. 
Noppes dus, heb gezegd dat ik wel 140 wou betalen maar geen cent meer, dan mag de distributiekost met nog 240 euro opslaan, als ik hetzelfde verbruik dan kom ik er nog, ik zal elke maand wel het verschil op mijn spaarrekening storten en krijg ik de interest en niet de gas en electriciteitsleverancier, haar uitleg was ook, ja als je veel meer moet betalen kan je dat niet spreiden maar moet je het in 1 keer betalen.
Man man, 't zou zijn of je nu om brood gaat en ineens 5 € moet betalen omdat het brood binnen een jaar misschien zoveel kost. Nee dus

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja leveranciers van gas en elektriciteit zijn een stel oplichters!
Mijn exvriend waar ik mee samenwoonde was ook overgestapt naar een andere leverancier en die zou echt zoveel goedkoper zijn in kosten, waren ze nagelaten te vertellen dat zij kosten in rekening moeten brengen voor huur van die leidingen etc waardoor het 2x zo duur werd dan oude leverancier  :Mad:  Wou hij terugstappen naar oud, wouden ze dat hji boete betaalde, heeft hij ombudsman of advocaat genomen en die zorgde ervoor dat hij terug omgezet kon worden ivm valse voorwaarden ofzo. Heeft hij echter wel tijdje zonder gas en elektra gezeten omdat nieuwe moeilijk deed en niet wou laten overstappen  :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

Is ook waarom ik echt goed ga kijken, mijn paps wil ook overstappen van ziekenverzkering, gas/lektra leverancier etc zodat het goedkoper wordt voor ons, maar ik ga dat zeker grondig uitpluizen want aan de deur, aan de telefoon en op internet zeggen ze nooit iets over extra kosten etc als je contract afsluit!

----------


## christel1

Je kan altijd eens gaan googelen, in NL heb je nog veel meer keuze dan in België, zit nu wel voor 3 jaar aan hetzelfde tarief en daarna zal ik ook wel es kijken wat de goedkoopste is in mijn omgeving
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## xylina

heb pijn in me rechternagelbed :Frown:  en me vinger gekneusd grrrr

----------


## dotito

Sinds gisteren zonder verwarming gevallen brrr :Confused: en douchen gaat ook niet.Ketel is volledig stuk vrijdag komen ze er een nieuwe plaatsen.Gelukkig heb ik in de keuken een kleine boiler waar ik me daar kan opfrissen.

----------


## christel1

Oei Do, dat is minder, heb dat vorig jaar ook voorgehad met mijn boiler in de badkamer, duur grapje maar bij jou zal het waarschijnlijk nog duurder zijn denk ik, verwarming en water ??? Allé goed dat ze al vrijdag komen, kan je je nu dan nog wat verwarmen ? 
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Normaal gingen we vandaag een dagje naar Gent, maar de plannen zijn veranderd.Loodgieter had vandaag een gatje, kon vandaag onze nieuwe Bullex zetten :Big Grin:  normaal Vrijdag, maar is wel een smerige zaak amai.Ben wel blij zo kan ik straks een douche nemen, want is al van Maandag geleden.Ze zijn er nu aan bezig hoop dat hier snel gedaan is.Vind wel jammer dat in de week is dat mijn ventje verlof heeft.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Xylina,
Beterschap en sterkte!

@ Do,
Balen is dat he als je niet lekker kan douchen  :Frown:  Naja gelukkig had je kleine boiler om je op te kunnen frissen en gelukkig kon de loodgieter vandaag komen zodat je lekker kan douchen!
Ik zou zeggen geniet er extra van!  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Sorry maar moet even stoom afblazen, doe ik morgen wel weer op de sportschool  :Embarrassment: 
Nou ik heb me de week wel weer gehad  :Confused: 
Mijn broertje heeft van de week een werkervaringsplek gekregen zolang hij niet naar school gaat, dus mag hij vanaf volgende week op dinsdag en donderdag van 13:00-16:00 (ongeveer) licht administratief werk gaan doen en hij krijgt Wahjong (uitkering voor jongeren met beperkingen). Hij had pap geld geleend en pap had me van de week geld gegeven voor te zwemmen, broertje flipte hem tegen mij dat ik niks deed en waarom ik geen geld had/kreeg (had net een dag te kort gewerkt voor ww en bijstand krijg ik niet omdat pap en broertje teveel verdienen en dus maar voor mij moeten zorgen van onze gemeente omdat we samen in een huis wonen en spaarcentjes zijn al op aan lenzen, pil etc). Vond het niet eerlijk want werk al vanaf mijn 11e en draag sindsdien bij aan het huishouden (zowel financieel ls ddaadwerkelijk huishoudelijke taken ook toen ik samenwoonde) en mijn broertje kreeg ook centjes van mijn paps terwijl ik hier de boodschappen deed!
Pap begon ook al dat ik meer moest solliciteren en meer mijn best moest doen want werk kwam niet aanwaaien, dat weet ik helaas heel goed ben uitzendbureaus afgeweest en die konden mij alleen inschrijven in oproep horeca, cwi en gemeente en uwv willen niks doen omdat ik geen uitkering krijg en van de ongeveer 500 sollicitaties heb ik 20 negatieve reacties terug gehad het afgelopen jaar  :Frown:  Donderdag hadden we afgesproken vrijdag dorp in te gaan viel papa ook al tegen mij uit toen ik vrijdag naar het dorp wou en hij geen zin had omdat hij vrijdags altijd zo moe is, ja hij kan op vrijdag wel met een vriendin weg elke 2 week maar 1 avond met mij even dorp in voor benodigde spullen is teveel???... verder zei hij weer dat als ik toch niet naar fitness of bodypumping zou hij mijn lidmaatschap wel zou stop zetten omdat het geld beter besteed kan worden. Ik heb van het zomer 2 maand gemist door ontstekingen en vervelende openingstijden en ben afgelopen tijd inclusief vandaag 3x niet op zaterdag gegaan omdat ik 2x de avond ervoor concert had en vandaag omdat ik van de week mij suf heb gezocht naar opleidingen omdat ik gek wordt van thuis zitten en van de negativiteit die ik tot mij krijg, bleek vandaag in Zwolle open dag te zijn dus leek mij belangrijker daarheen te gaan dus dat heb ik ook gedaan. Dan ga ik morgenavond wel bodypumpen, ga altijd 1x in de week en 1x op zaterdag. Pap is zelf van t zomer ook niet geweest en afgelopen 7 week is hij 1x geweest (afgelopen woensdag) dus moet hij zijn eigen lidmaatschap maar opzeggen als hij zo nodig geld wil besparen.
Ik wordt gek thuis en dat heb ik vandaag ook duidelijk geprobeerd te maken. 
Toen ik zei dat ik naar open dag van HBO ging keek pap me stom aan en toen ik terug was was hij ongeinteresseerd, voelt momenteel even of mijn beide ouders meer om mijn broertje geven dan om mij... gelukkig heb ik nog lieve vrienden en vriendinnen en een afreageerhoek  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Oei, luus, lijkt me ook niet evident wat je allemaal meemaakt... zoveel sollicitaties en nog geen enkel positief antwoord ? Ik zou gek worden denk ik. En ik vind het ook niet normaal dat jij geen uitkering krijgt omdat je nog thuis woont omdat je paps en je broertje teveel verdienen. Hier in België krijgen jongeren wel een uitkering, wel na een periode van 9 maand na afstuderen als ze ondertussen nog een werk gevonden hebben, niet veel ongeveer een 350 € maar het is toch iets, er wordt geen rekening gehouden met het gene dat de ouders verdienen en zeker al niet wat broers of zussen verdienen. Veel moed meid

----------


## christel1

Ik ga me ook es afreageren....
Deze week was de laptop van mijn dochter nat geworden, ik had haar gezegd dat ze hem direct moest drogen met de haardroger maar dat wou ze natuurlijk niet. Gisteren belde ze me in paniek op dat hij niet meer wou opstarten enzo, ik heb haar dan gezegd dat ze er toch met de haardroger moest overgaan, haar batterij, dvdspeler en alles er uit halen zodat hij goed kon drogen. Dan haar een nr gegeven vanwaar ze advies kon krijgen, daar hebben ze haar dan ook raad gegeven van hem goed te drogen en hem daarna minstens een week niet te gebruiken...
Deze middag krijg ik een smsje dat alles onder water stond... bel ik haar op maar bleek dat dit niet voor mij bedoeld was maar voor haar schoonmama. Deze avond zat ik te eten, telefoon dat de wagen waarschijnlijk weggetakeld was omdat hij in een overstromingsgebied stond. Gisteren uitgeweest en de wagen daar laten staan, haar vriend had haar dan naar huis gevoerd maar wisten niks wat er met onze wagen gebeurd was. Ik had het op tv al gezien maar had mijn auto daar ook niet zien staan. Allé ze heeft dan gebeld eerst naar de politie maar die zijn allemaal de baan op. Ik had al naar mijn broer gebeld, ook politie-agent maar die was opgeroepen voor het noodweer. Ik had haar dan gezegd dat ze naar het café moest bellen waar de auto geparkeerd stond, blijkt dat hij weggetakeld is naar een hoger gelegen plek aan de kerk maar daar kunnen ze niet bij omdat heel het dorp afgesloten is.....Nu ga ik nog smsen naar haar schoonpapa of hij de auto niet met zijn jeep kan gaan wegslepen zodat hij er deze nacht niet meer staat want ze geven de 1ste 48 uur nog veel regen. Heb haar al gebeld dat ze het fototoestel moet nemen en foto's moet nemen om eventueel aanspraak te kunnen maken bij schade op het rampenfonds want de noodtoestand is afgekondigd in onze regio. Man man dat is 22 jaar en ik moet alles van op afstand regelen ? En dan zeggen dat ik niet mag stressen en moet stoppen met roken ? Ne mens zou van minder zijn peuken gaan opeten....of aan de prozac gaan moeten zitten. Ik zal deze avond maar een slaappilletje meer nemen of ik slaap niet deze nacht pffff

----------


## Suske'52

@Lieve Luuss, ik begrijp dat je het even niet ziet zitten , je voelt je aan de kant geschoven , maar denk je niet, met deze donkere dagen en natte dagen dat ieder wat gestresst bijloopt ....zoals christel schrijft, hier krijgt elkeen met de nodige wachttijd wel wat ...... vind wel niet mooi als je voor het gezin instaat dat er geen rekening gehouden mee wordt, door je ouders of broer, maar ja dat is hier ook zo, huishoudelijke taken worden geminacht door velen . 

Denk positief Luuss, na regen komt zonneschijn  :Wink:  denk aan de vele mensen die wateroverlast hebben en het vuile stinkende water in hun huizen dat is veel erger  :EEK!:  

Mijn koffieapparaat is in panne, een geluk ik heb er op reserve staan, maar ik was aan 't zagen , hier moet er water op gegoten worden en de ander maalt zijn koffie en elke tas is supervers één druk op de knop en klaar , echtgenoot zei : wees blij wij zitten hier droog , sommige mensen zitten niet thuis door het weder ....mea culpa :Embarrassment:  bij ieder hier aanwezig die wateroverlast hebben STERKTE !!!!

----------


## Suske'52

@Christel, ik denk dat dat nu de mode onder de jonge mensen is , ze willen vlug groot zijn maar verantwoordelijkheid ho nee ....  :EEK!: gewoon vh. leven genieten dat willen ze , denk niet dat het bij jou alleen is , en zeggen dat ik op die leeftijd al 3 dochters had en zonder ouders .....ik moest verder op niemand rekenen, denk je niet dat de jeugd wat teveel in de watten worden gelegd en ze vinden alles vanzelfsprekend wat de ouders doen ....... :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja ik wordt ook gek  :Frown:  Ben blij dat ik in februari een opleiding zou kunnen beginnen als ik het financiele plaatje rond krijg...
Als een laptop of ander elektronisch apparaat nat wordt moet je hem gelijk drogen wil hij het nog kunnen doen, beetje stom dat je dochter niet gelijk naar jou raad heeft geluisterd, hoop dat de laptop alsnog gaat werken want is redelijk prijzig om een nieuwe aan te schaffen!
Wat vervelend dat er door zware regenval overstromingen zijn en dat je auto onbereikbaar is. Hopelijk kan schoonpa van je dochter je auto wegslepen zodat jij hem weer terug hebt!
Sterkte!

@ Suske,
Ik weet ook wel dat er mensen zijn die het minder getroffen hebben, die geen dak boven hun hoofd hebben, die geen eten hebben, die zich niet kunnen wassen of schoon water hebben etc... maar heb ruim 15 jaar voor mijn eigen geld gezorgd en hier dingen betaald en ben zo lang onafhankelijk geweest en nu een jaar helemaal afhankelijk en wordt daar niet blij/gelukkig van terwijl ik wel een diploma heb en verder alles hier doe thuis en me suf solliciteer en kom geen stap verder... moest gister mijn broertje maar ophemelen omdat hij voor de tweede keer dit jaar zijn kamer had opgeruimd  :EEK!:  Mijn broertje doet 2x per jaar iets aan schoonmaken en ik moet hem dan compleet ophemelen, ik ben elke dag wel bezig met opruimen en krijg daar geen krediet voor  :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Wat een drama bij jou thuis, wat jammer/verdrietig dat je vader je niet begrijpt òf niet wil begrijpen!!! bah wat een gedoe....zou hij misschien ergens anders boos over zijn èn dat op jou afreageert....ik vindt het buitengewoon knap dat je zoooooo vaak hebt gesolliciteerd, maar helaas zo weinig respons....hou je haaks meid, ik snap dat het niet gezellig thuis is, tjonge wat akelig!!! ik leef met je mee, je voelt je zo Machteloos....grrrrrrrrrrr  :Stick Out Tongue:  en dat gezeur over de sport...tja....je kunt niet alles tegelijk, leg hem dat maar eens rustig uit, aan die paps van jou....je doet je best, meer kun je niet doen....houd moed.....trouwens wat belachelijk dat je geen uitkering krijgt, daar heb je toch rècht op!!! pffffffffff, voor jou is het òòk niet leuk als jij je hand moet ophouden...hèèl veel sterkte met alles, ik leef met je mee....liefs Elisa  :Smile:  ps: je zorgt goed voor je familie, klasse hoor, alleen vergeten ze dat even!


Christel: Wat een verhaal zeg over de Laptop van je dochter èn de auto.....mijn oren tuten.....je dochter is te lui ( sorry) en gaat ze dus bij jou klagen als de laptop het niet doet, terwijl je haar zoveel goede adviezen hebt gegeven....onbegrijpelijk, laat haar nu maar even martelen/zweten...wat rot/akelig van je auto....dat ding moet gewoon weggesleept worden anders wordt hij kletsnat en kun je hem niet meer gebruiken....ja daar mag jij zeker over mopperen....tja het zou òòk fijn zijn als schoonpapa de auto kan verplaatsen, moet je dan werkelijk alles regelen??? pfff waar zit hun verstand....gossie mikkie....dan wordt het tijd voor een sigaretje...je hebt groot gelijk, dat heet OVERLEVEN  :Big Grin:  sterkte met het probleem èn de wateroverlast....Lieve groeten Elisa  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ja, de jeugd van tegenwoordig!!!

Ik ben 36 en al héél erg vroeg onafhankelijk en zelfstandig moeten gaan leven wat met tijden vreselijk moeilijk was .... maar ik ben er zelfstandig door geworden en heb daardoor aardig wat zelfvertrouwen gekregen (ik red het wel  :Wink: )... vriendlief is nu 31 en heeft nog nooit iets geregeld; van hotel mama naar hotel Ag... grrr; krijg het er soms énorm van op mijn heupen; wordt een keer volwassen man!!!! Hij heeft nu één opdracht gekregen; iemand zoeken die de nok van het huis kan opvoegen... dat duurt nu al maanden!!! Als het gaat vriezen ist te laat, maar ja; ik vind dat dat zijn opdracht is (=zijn huis) en zijn verantwoordelijkheid!!

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte iedereen!!!!

Dit weer maakt iedereen wel wat somber,prikkelbaar en moe ... zie ik hier ook!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Pfoeh wat heb jij een vervelende week gehad! Ik weet idd hoe vervelend het is als je constant solliciteerd, niets hoort of een negatieve reactie terugkrijgt. Ik ben ook nog steeds op zoek naar een bijbaan en heb een beetje hetzelfde als jij hebt. Ik kreeg een par dagen terug ook ineens een negatieve reactie terug op een sollicitatie van 3 maanden terug.. 
Nja hoop dat deze week je wat beter gaat bevallen en dat je een leuke studie kan vinden, als je idd niet kan gaan werken is doorleren misschien wel een idee. SPH blijkt een leuke studie te zijn waar je behoorlijk wat kanten mee opkan, klinkt wel als iets voor jou!  :Big Grin: 

@ Ag,

Haha van hotel mama naar hotel Ag! Zo is het hier ook eigenlijk met mn zus, die ziet het ook als hotel, hoeft niets te doen etc. Standaard als er iets in huis moet gebeuren is het: Syl doe jij het maar ff.. Mn zus zal ook nooit t huis uitgaan als mn moeder dr zo in de watten blijft leggen! Ben ik ff blij dat ik iedere week behoorlijk vaak kan vluchten naar vriendlief!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja is niet leuk om afhankelijk te moeten zijn en mijn hand op te moeten houden als ik iets nodig ben en t is ook niet leuk dat vroeger mam en broertje en tegenwoordig pap en broertje hun frustraties op mij af reageren...probeer daar ook zo veel mogelijk niet op te reageren en het mij niet teveel aan te trekken, maarja gaat niet in de koude kleren zitten. Ik hoop dat ik een school kan kiezen en er in februari terecht kan heb ik weer een doel voor mijzelf en afleiding  :Smile: 

@ Agnes,
Ja hij moet leren eigen verantwoordelijkheid te dragen en niet alles aan jou of zijn moeder over te laten!
Ja klopt zijn meer mensen die zich prikkelbaar etc voelen in deze natte koude donkere tijd. Mijn beste vriendin heef altijd winterblues, hoop dat het dit jaar beter zal gaan...

@ Syl,
Ja ik had het graag anders gezien maarja...hopelijk wordt komende week beter en SPH lijkt me een leuke studie, nu nog school kiezen en financiele plaatje in orde maken!
Dat je uberhaupt nog een reactie kreeg na 3 maand is al heel wat, beetje jammer dat het negatief was! 
Herkenbaar zeg! Jammer dat je zus niks doet en idd zo blijft ze wel bij je mam wonen!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja meid dat is niet alles dat het solliciteren zo tegen slaagt.Hoop echt van harte dat er vlug iets voor jou uit de bus komt.

Zal een kaarsje voor je branden.

Sterkte meid

Liefs  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Dag lieverds allemaal, 
De auto is terug veilig thuis zonder waterschade. Ik had de foto's al gezien op de facebookpagina van mijn dochter en daar kon ik zien dat hij nog op de enige droge plaats op dat plein stond en ook op de takelwagen, mijn zoon heeft me er dan daarnet naartoe gebracht zodat ik ermee kon naar huis rijden oef. 
Ja kinderen hé, luisteren doen ze toch nooit als je hen iets wil wijsmaken. Haar laptop is nog maar 6 weken oud maar nooit willen doen wat ik zeg of vraag. 
Sil, ook niet leuk dat je zus nooit iets moet doen, terwijl jij het wel moet doen, je zou van minder gaan rebelleren. 
Luus, spijtig dat er zoveel negatieve reacties komen op de sollicitaties en dat broer omhooggehemeld wordt en jij nooit (hoe oud is je broer eigenlijk ? )Ik vind het niet normaal dat jij daar alles moet doen (als ik het lees toch wel heel veel) en je papa en broer er zo maar wat bijhangen eigenlijk. Als jij geen recht hebt op een uitkering dan moeten papa en broer en je mama er maar voor zorgen dat jij ook iets krijgt, laat je verdemme betalen voor alles wat je in het huishouden doet of zeg dat je gaat "staken" (geen was, eten, boodschappen, opruimen, kuisen meer enzo). Blijkbaar vinden ze het bij jou thuis maar normaal dat je er altijd staat als ze iets nodig hebben. Veel succes met je studies. 
Agnes, ja als vriendlief nooit zelf iets moeten beslissen heeft, zoals je zegt van hotel mama naar hotel Agnes is dit niet evident. Ben blij dat mijn ventje op zijn eigen benen kan staan. Die is eerst alleen gaan wonen, daarna getrouwd (maar daar moest hij ook alles zelf doen) en nu woont hij alleen en toen ik donderdag kwam, moesten we poetsen, ik dacht dat dat al gedaan was....
Nu blijkt dat de politie naar mijn zus gebeld heeft die hier in de straat woont ivm de auto... ze heeft dan maar gewoon mijn nr gegeven van mijn vast toestel terwijl ze perfect kan zien of de auto's hier geparkeerd staan of even aan haar kinderen kon vragen om eens iets te komen zeggen. Zij wist dat ik in het weekend altijd bij mijn ventje ga. Maar ja het is al jaren ambras tussen ons maar dan nog....als je zoiets hoort kan je toch eens een smsje sturen van de politie heeft je nodig of zo en anders kan ze wel altijd smsen naar de kinderen (nooit naar mij) en ik krijg er nu eerlijk gezegd mijn buik van vol. Natuurlijk is er altijd de uitvlucht dat ze ziek is, ja dat is ze ook maar gewoon je neus eens buiten steken en 5 huizen verder gaan is nu toch niet zo moeilijk zeker ????En ik maar rondbellen waar de wagen stond terwijl de politie het tegen haar had gezegd ????Als haar huis afbrandt zal ik ook bellen op haar gewoon toestel dat het aan het branden is als ik zie dat ze niet thuis is. Ik heb al iig keer geprobeerd om het bij te leggen maar echt ik heb er geen zin meer in. Ik word het echt moe....

----------


## Agnes574

Ik kan me daar wel iets bij voorstellen lieve Christel ... sommige mensen kunnen écht onmogelijk zijn/doen!!!

----------


## christel1

Het is gewoon om de moed bij te verliezen....

----------


## Agnes574

Idd meid, maar KOP OP!!
Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja Christel: om moedeloos van te worden met je zus.. :Frown: ..eigenlijk is het verdrietig/kwetsend dat dit zo lang kan doorgaan deze situatie....èn vooral dat ze het wist van je auto....ze wil het zakelijk houden dus geeft ze de politie je nummer denk ik, zo diep zit het dus...stijfkoppigheid is niet altijd goed, èn het is geen excuus dat ze ziek is....nou ondanks dit gedoe wens ik je een fijne dag toe...fijn dat je auto weer terug is....Liefs Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja is niet leuk, maar blijf solliciteren en als alles goed gaat ga ik in februari een nieuwe studie doen...

@ Christel,
Wat een opluchting zeg dat je je auto terug hebt en dat die geen waterschade heeft!  :Big Grin: 
Wel vervelend dat ze je zus gebeld hebben over de auto en dat zij jou niks heeft laten weten! Jammer dat het zo moeizaam moet gaan terwijl je familie bent en vlakbij mekaar woont! Zoals je zegt als ze door ziekte bv niet buiten kan komen ze heeft ook nummer van jou en de kids kan ze toch wel smsen of een belletje plegen! Snap heel goed dat jij er wel klaar mee bent en die gedachte hebt! Sterkte!
Ingestorte economie he dus weinig banen en meer sollicitanten  :Confused:  Mijn broertje is 21 maar heeft geen enkel verantwoordelijkheidsbesef  :Frown:  Pap doet 1x per week in het weekend wel stofzuigen en dweilen beneden en hij kookt ook vaak hoor, begrijp ook best dat hij weinig tijd en zin heeft om huishouden te doen naast zijn drukke baan, maar ondanks vele gesprekken en huishoudelijke taken plannen doet mijn broertje dus niks (ook niet toen hij een jaar thuis zat, meneer houdt meer van gamen etc) en als hij wel wat doet moeten we hem positief belonen want dan doet hij het een volgende keer wel weer is mijn paps beleving en de raad van psychologe etc, maarja schiet niet op... Ik wil 1 studie gaan doen, ben me nog aan het orienteren op welke school het wordt  :Wink:  Mijn moeder woont al 13 jaar niet meer bij ons kreeg ik ook nooit wat van tot afgelopen verjaardag ze het ineens goed wou maken en mijn pap betaald belangrijke dingen wel voor me (verzekering, studie, toiletartikelen) en geeft me soms geld voor zwemmen ofzo. Maarja ik wil zo graag weer mijn eigen geld zodat ik niet mijn hand op hoef te houden als ik wil zwemmen ofzo...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Is niet altijd gemakkelijk in leven hé is precies overal iets.Wel jammer dat je broertje zo weinig doet in het huishouden.Gelukkig heb je toch een lieve vader die toch ergens voor je zorgt, maar kan wel begrijpen dat het je soms allemaal teveel word.
Heb je al een idee welke studierichting je gaat volgen?

Liefs Do

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Do,
Ja het leven is niet altijd makkelijk en overal is wel iets...
Ik wil Sociaal Pedagogische Hulpverlening gaan doen, is een 4 jarige HBO opleiding. 1ste jaar algemene kennis en 1 dag per week stage, 2de jaar verdieping en 1 dag per week stage (kan in 1ste en 2de schooljaar het 1ste half jaar andere stage doen als 2e half jaar in overleg met school en stageplek), 3e jaar hele jaar stage en 4e jaar verdieping of voorbereiding op universiteit en afstudeeropdracht. Ik kan verschillende kanten er mee op, ik kan gaan werken met gehandicapten, op een school met kinderen met leer of andere problemen die begeleiding nodig hebben, met gezinnen met problemen (alcohol/drugs/financieel/geestelijk), op (medisch) kinderdagverblijf, als lerares of bij instanties als bureau jeugdzorg/ziekenhuis etc.

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Je kan precies wel veel richtingen uit hé.En ik denk ook wel dat het echt iets voor jou is zo'n maatschappelijk werk doordat je vrij empathisch bent.En weet je denk dat daar ook meer vraag naar is, alé hier bij ons is Belgie is er toch meer vraag naar naar dat soort van werk.Ach je bent ergens nog jong en je moet iets doen dat je graag doet.Zeg krijg jij geen studiebeurs voor te gaan studeren? :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja je kan er veel richtingen mee op en er is hier momenteel ook vraag na.
Ja als ik gekozen heb welke school (Zwolle of Leeuwarden) ik ga doen dan schrijf ik mij in, ik krijg dan een studiebeurs maar is niet zoveel (voorheen kreeg ik 70 euro per maand, is afhankelijk van inkomen ouders en of je thuis woont of uit huis bent) en je krijgt een OVkaart waar je gratis of met 40% korting mee mag reizen.

----------


## christel1

In studiebeurzen is er in België niet zoveel verschil, ofwel woon je thuis of zit je op kot, die studiebeurs is hoger dan dat je thuis woont en hier is het ook afhankelijk van de inkomsten van de ouders en hoeveel personen er ten laste zijn in het gezin, vorig jaar nog 3, nu mijn zoon gaat werken maar 2 meer, maar zijn inkomsten hebben niets te maken met mijn inkomsten en worden er ook niet bijgerekend. Anders zou het zo precies zijn of zijn inkomsten tellen ook mee in het gezin en dat vind ik niet eerlijk. Hij moet niet instaan voor de studies van zijn zus.

----------


## christel1

Openbaar vervoer is hier wel betalend, je krijgt 50% vermindering als je nog naar school gaat. Voor mij is dit iets anders omdat ik vroeger nog bij de belgische spoorwegen gewerkt heb en mijn dochter dus bijna gratis met de trein rijdt (6 euro voor 3 maand heen en weer van bij mij thuis naar Brussel), dus dat is eigenlijk peanuts.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Je hebt hier weekendOV dan mag je in weekend gratis reizen en doordeweeks 40% korting of weekOv dan mag je doordeweek gratis reizen en in weekend 40% korting.
Als ik van Haren naar Zwolle dan betaal ik per schooldag 32 euro reiskosten en van Haren naar Leeuwarden 23 euro reiskosten als ik het zelf zou moeten betalen (terwijl even ver reizen is) dus ben blij dat ik OV mag, als je echter studie niet haalt dan moet je OV terugbetalen en dat was destijds 150 euro per maand! (heb die lening al afbetaald inmiddels van vorige mislukte studie, bedrag voor terugbetalen zal nu wel hoger zijn)

----------


## Agnes574

Goh ... geld maakt niet gelukkig zeggen ze dan... een beetje hebben maakt alles toch wel wat makkelijker is mijn mening!!

----------


## dotito

Idd Aggie,dat is ook mijn mening dat je wel een beetje geld nodig hebt.Hoe kan je anders de nodige dingen kopen, zonder kopzorgen te hebben.Heb vroeger tijdens mijn eerste huwelijk wat geldproblemen gehad.En geloof mij heeft ons relatie ook niet beter opgemaakt.Geld heb je nodig!!

----------


## Ronald68

Is mijn zonne boiler eindelijk klaar is er geen zon meer. Nou daar baal ik van!!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Dat kan ik me voorstellen!!

----------


## Ronald68

Maar gelukkig het zonnetje schijnt ondertussen, ik kan niet wachten tot ik thuis ben om te kijken hoe veel de temperatuurstijging is.

----------


## christel1

Amai, hier is het superbewolkt, ik ga direct verhuizen se

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Seuper dat ze zonneboiler eindelijk klaar is!  :Smile: 
Jammer alleen van de zon...

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Vind dat eigenlijk wel een raar systeem dat je je vervoerskosten moet terugbetalen als je een studie niet lukt. Hier vragen ze achter geen bewijzen of je je studie wel afmaakt of een bewijs dat je gelukt bent in je studie. Dit is toch een bewijs dat het leven heel anders is in NL dan in B. En als ik de prijzen zie van jullie openbaar vervoer, dit lijkt me toch heel duur, ik vind het hier al duur als je van geen vermindering kan genieten. Ik denk dat een treinticketje bv Buggenhout - Zone Brussel zonder vermindering (60 km heen en terug) ongeveer 15 euro kost. 
Ja geld hebben is makkelijker dan elke cent moeten omdraaien en dat moet ik wel doen en mijn rekening staat dikwijls rood, zal blij zijn als ik de centen van mijn belastingen terugtrek, ben weer 1 van de gelukkigen die nog tot volgend jaar zal moeten wachten. 
Ronald, nu moet je me toch eens uitleggen wat een zonneboiler is eigenlijk ? Zijn dat van die platen die je op het dak legt om energie uit te halen of is dat nog iets anders ? 
Greetz

----------


## Agnes574

Ik moest mijn OV-jaarkaart niet terug betalen... wél m'n volledige studiefinanciering omdat ik m'n opleiding stopte; man, man, dat was een kater (was duizenden guldens in die tijd!).
Mijn mentor/decaan had me nog zo verzekerd dat ik met het aantal studiepunten wat ik behaald had dat eerste semester, niets terug moest betalen ... naïef meisje dat ik was!!

Ik heb toen een lening moeten aangaan om dat af te betalen en dat voor m'n 20ste..grr!!
Heb daar een tijd aan vast gezeten en dat was géén pretje; iedere cent omdraaien!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vind dat ze treinen en bussen gratis moeten maken!!!
Eén keer met de trein van Gent naar Breda geweest vorig jaar geloof ik >> koste me zéker veel meer dan als ik met m'n auto was gereden!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ronald,

Hopelijk schijnt daar bij jou ook de zon en kan je zonneboiler werken??

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Weet je Belgie en Nederland ligt vlak naast elkaar, en toch is het zo verschillend op veel vlakken.Ach is allemaal hoe dat ge het gewoon zijt.

----------


## Agnes574

Hééél verschillend Do!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Als je hier je studie niet afmaakt dan moet je je studie financiering en OVkaart terug betalen, tenzij je in sept begonnen bent en voor 1 februari stopt of als je een andere opleiding op hetzelfde niveau gaat doen en die afmaakt binnen 10 jaar na het beginnen eerste opleiding, maar als je tussendoor een of meer jaar werkt of een opleiding doet waar je geen recht heb op studiefinanciering en ov moet je je schuld terugbetalen, vandaar dat ik OVlening al heb afbetaald en mijn stufi ben ik nog aan het terugbetalen. Dat wordt stopgezet als ik weer begin met studie. Hier krijg je ook studiefinanciering en OVkaart tot je 30 bent en daarna moet je alles zelf betalen. Weet niet of dat bij jullie ook tot bepaalde leeftijd is?

@ Agnes,
Ik moest stufi en OV volledig terugbetalen en ben daar nu nog mee bezig, omdat ik jaar MBO deed hoefde ik niet terug te betalen omdat ik toen recht had op stufi en OV die ik toen niet heb genomen omdat ik niet risico wou lopen nog meer terug te moeten betalen en als ik met HBO begin zetten ze terugbetalen stop en kan ik weer stufi en OV krijgen, dit keer neem ik dat wel want ga die opleiding zeker afmaken!
Maar is niet niks die bedragen die je moet terugbetalen ookal is alleen stufi of alleen OV, is echt veel geld! Ja ik had voor mijn 20ste ook al lening idd, heb heel hard gewerkt om dat terug te betalen en heb nu alleen nog stufi schuld bij DUO/IB groep.
Ik vind trouwens net als jou dat ze bus en trein gratis moeten maken of in elk geval goedkoper! Is echt belachelijk heb met treinactie van Blokker 29,95 betaald maar was blij dat ik op heenreis en terugreis in tussenwagon plekje had, zijn vaak te weinig zit plaatsen en normale prijs naar Amsterdam vanaf hier is zelfs 43,60 maar mag van de 2,5 uur reistijd blij zijn als ik eerste uur kan zitten want na Zwolle is het meestal overvol!

@ Do,
Ja Nederland en Belgie liggen naast elkaar, maar er zijn zoveel verschillen op allerlei gebieden! Merk dat elke keer als ik hier online kom en met jullie PM of jullie posts lees, heb van Christel begrepen dat het schoolsysteem compleet anders is, begrijp van jou en Agnes en Suske en Christel dat de zorg heel anders geregeld is, naja de taal verschillen lijken me duidelijk  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: , openbaar vervoer is anders en producten in de winkel en winkelketens zijn anders...
Is denk ik ook waarom ze vanuit de EU of Europees Parlement willen dat alles Europees geregeld wordt en gelijkgetrokken wordt...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik was studie begonnen in sept en gestopt half januari ... mocht toch alles terugbetalen  :Frown: .

Ik vind als nederlandse die in België woont al die verschillen wel grappig eigenlijk; zo'n verschil !!! Dan nog niet over Frankrijk gesproken.. daar ist ook weer anders!!

Afreageren; Ik ben moe, dood-moe en kreeg weinig respect voor m'n vele werk vandaag...
GGgggrrrrrr..... soms zou ik wel 's een dag van mij willen filmen; het is niet omdat ik CVS heb en daardoor hele dagen thuiszit dat ik qua huishouden kan functioneren als een gezonde/normale mens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ik word de opmerking; jij hebt toch tijd zat/genoeg héél érg goed én grondig BEU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sietske763

@agnes,.....mensen zien maar een klein stukje en het is heerlijk om daar negatief over te praten........ik kan het nu zeggen omdat ik me nu niet vernedert voel door opmerkingen.......
ze noemen mij gewoon vaak ""lui""en als ze dus eens een dag meedraaien komen ze er wel op terug....
maar als ik zoiets morgen zou horen zou ik ook weer ff van slag zijn
succes meid!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja is grappig al die verschillen terwijl het zo dicht bij is  :Wink: 
Lieverd vind het naar voor je dat mensen zo rot (voor)oordelen!
Is moeilijk je dat niet aan te trekken, zeker niet omdat jij je altijd enorm inzet en zoveel dingen doet als je WEL die energie hebt en weinig last van pijn hebt!
Zou echt wel eens willen dat zo iemand een weekje kon meemaken hoe het is om te leven met CVS, pijn of welke aandoening die je niet aan de buitenkant kan zien dan ook, zodat ze niet zo lelijk doen!
Rust lekker uit en probeer lekker te slapen!

@ Sietske,
Ja mensen zien maar een klein stukje helaas en (voor)oordelen daar gelijk op en vaak zijn ze niet in staat van mening te veranderen, is jammer!
Wel fijn dat er mensen zijn die hun mening over jou bijdraaien als ze een dag met je meedoen, want is niet leuk negativiteit te ontvangen of lui te worden genoemd en zeker niet als je je best doet!

----------


## christel1

't Was een heel leuk feestje maar ik denk dat ik voor de eerste keer in 28 jaar een snelheidsboete zal krijgen, 60 denk ik in een zone 50 gereden en flits, stom stom stom, ik zal afwachten wat er komt, niet erg leuk eerlijk gezegd pffff

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
He balen dat je waarschijnlijk een boete krijgt, is een domper na zo'n leuke reanie!

Toen we terug kwamen uit Duitsland in maart dit jaar werd Christiaan ook geflitst maar tot op heden heeeft hij daar niks van vernomen. Mjin beste vriendin en haar toenmalige vriend waren ook in Duitsland geflitst en hadden binnen 8 week een boete liggen, na een half jaar zou de boete vervallen hadden we ergens gelezen, dus hopen dat die niet alsnog komt, want wordt dan een fikse...

----------


## christel1

Hier wordt het bang afwachten, normaal krijg je dit binnen een week thuis (7 werkdagen) dus, ja we zullen wel zien.... hopelijk komt er niets van maar ik heb natuurlijk altijd alle geluk van de wereld....

----------


## Agnes574

Er is een marge van 9 km.. dus met een beetje geluk is het géén boete ... anders zal het 50€-kes betalen worden  :Wink: . Hopelijk krijg je géén boete in de bus!!

@Sietske en Luuss,
Merci voor de lieve en begrijpende reacties, dat doet me goed lieverds!!
Dikke knuff en Xx
ps; Vandaag doe ik lekker niets; ze mogen vragen wat ze willen > Nè!!  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi,

Agnes: wat een verschrikking als je zoveel geld moet terugbetalen, en helemaal als je jong bent, het leven moet dan nog beginnen, òòk waardeloos dat ze je werk niet waarderen, bah ze kjken alleen na zichzelf, niets van aantrekken, dit soort mensen zijn erg kortzichtig!  :Smile:  kwetsend vindt ik dat!!

Luuss: jij mocht dus alles betalen, tjeetje wat een strenge regels eigenlijk hè? nou sterkte hoor meid, ik hoop tevens dat je er uit komt welke school je gaat kiezen, uiteraard degene met de meeste potentie, best moeilijk, maar een opleiding van 4 jaar is niet niets, dus je mag/moet er goed over nadenken. Succes  :Embarrassment: 

Do: ja verschillen zullen er altijd zijn, we moeten ons aanpassen....trouwens.....hoe was vorige week eigenlijk met je manneke?, is de boel in huis al klaar?  :Smile: 

Christel: heb je te hard gereden meid? ha,ha,...potdikkie, je zag een flits zei jij....( van de camera) ach als je haar maar goed zit dan? ( geintje) ik hoop dat je een hèèrlijke avond hebt gehad, niet koken maar lekker met een bordje langs het buffet...och ja wat Agnes zegt is waar....er is een km marge, ik dacht in Nederland 5 tot 6 km dus als er geen bekeuring komt zou dat tof zijn.... :Big Grin: 

Sietske: LUI....wat belachelijk dat mensen dit soort worden in hun mond nemen....bekrompen zou ik zeggen.....opzouten denk ik dan.....brrrrrrrrrrr hou je haaks dame, jij weet wel beter, maar het blijft altijd een klap in je gezicht zulke uitspraken...niet leuk.... :Smile: 

Hier gaat alles naar wens op dit moment.....Laterrrrr.....Liefs Elisa

Pluk de dag en wens allen rust èn wat energie...byeeee

----------


## Suske'52

@ Luuss, zo zie je maar, dan denken nog veel belgen dat het elders beter is , :Wink:  wij hebben dan wel één vd. bijna zwaarste belastingdruk maar als het er op aan komt is er toch altijd een lichtpunt ...... sommige mensen kunnen hierover eindeloos discussieren maar er wordt uiteindelijk toch voor een oplossing gezorgd .Mijn vriendin haar zoon is al een jaar werkloos ontvangt een inkomen + gaat hij naar school vab. op kosten vd. staat voor hogerop te geraken , (heeft vroeger ook zijn broek gevaagd aan school ) . Wat betreft studeren heb 3 dochters gehad en alle 3 hebben ze studietoelage gekregen het gaat wel volgens je inkomen man- vrouw tesamen , dat bepaald het bedrag van uitkering .Dit is een 15 tot 25 jaar terug . ....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Hoop dat Agnes gelijk heeft met haar marge van 9km en je wel geluk hebt! Ik zal voor je duimen!

@ Agnes,
Gelijk heb je dat je nee zegt als iemand iets wil, het is jou rustdag en geniet daar lekker van! Morgen is er weer een dag  :Wink: 

@ Elisabeth,
Ik ga as donderdag in Zwolle meelopen.
In leeuwarden kreeg ik erg weinig informatie over mijn opleiding zelf, de informatie die ik wel over de opleiding zelf kreeg was chaotisch, ging verder over hun toekomstplannen als school zijn en dat ze vinden dat je stage in buitenland op een van hun campussen moet doen. Kreeg erg de indruk dat er weinig flexibiliteit en "out of the box" denken was en heel veel prestatie en status gericht en veel moet  :Confused:  Er was ook maar 1 leraar van SPH aanwezig die de lezing gaf en die had alleen als leraar maar voornamelijk als manager en directeur gewerkt en dus weinig echt vakkennis en hij leek ook erg streng en zei steeds als je zo bent dan hoor je hier niet thuis, als je dit wil dan heb ik je liever niet op vragen van andere mensen die de opleiding daar wouden volgen  :Frown:  Bij de stand stonden alleen 3 studenten (2 eerstejaars voltijd en 1 3e jaars voltijd), er lagen 3 boeken om in te kijken en er was 1 spel dat ze als opdracht gemaakt hadden. Zo ook beneden bij de stand zou 1e jaar vrijwilligerswerk 40 uur zijn en tijdens lezing boven zeiden ze ineens 100 uur, begreep er weinig van... Daarbij hadden ze ook 1 dag waarop je kan meelopen in januari en anders heb je pech.
In Zwolle kreeg ik erg veel informatie, kon ik meedoen aan verschillende lezingen en workshop gerelateerd aan mijn opleiding, leuke sfeer, ik kon vragen stellen aan alle leraren en leraressen die allemaal veel en verschillende vakkennis hadden en aan studenten uit verschillende leerjaren (deeltijd en voltijd), kon boeken en gemaakte projecten en verslagen/scripties inzien van alle leerjaren en had het idee dat zij flexibeler zijn als er iets mis gaat door bv ziekte. Had mij opgegeven voor meeloopdag, kreeg binnen 2 dagen schriftelijke bevestiging dat ze mijn aanmelding binnen hadden, 2 dagen later (vrijdag) dat ik binnen 3 week gebeld of gemaild zou worden en gister om half 9 's avonds kreeg ik een e-mail van een studente van wanneer ik aankomende week wou meelopen dus mailde terug dat ik donderdag wel wou meelopen dus krijg daar vandaag of morgen wel reactie op terug.
Zoals je merkt ben ik enthousiaster over Zwolle  :Wink: 
 :Embarrassment:  wat een verhaal ook weer  :Embarrassment: 
Fijn dat bij jou alles naar wens gaat!  :Big Grin: 

@ Sietske,
Ik ben al 2 jaar werkloos en heb daarvan dat eerste jaar 2 studies op eigen kosten gedaan en daarnaast moest ik IBgroep/DUO schuld afbetalen, ik krijg geen ww uitkering omdat ik net 2 dagen te weinig achtereen had gewerkt via uitzendbureau omdat zij mij net op tijd eruit hadden gebonjoerd en ook geen bijstand omdat pap en broertje teveel verdienen en ik bij hun inwoon dus mijn hand maar op moet houden bij hun als ik iets nodig ben. Omdat ik geen uitkering krijg wordt ik ook niet geholpen bij baan zoeken dus doe dat al 2 jaar op eigen kracht, krijg soms tips van anderen voor vacature of uitzendbureau maar ben daar niks verder mee gekomen  :Frown:  Dus nu maar weer eens naar een echte voltijd opleiding, dan krijg ik studiefinanciering hoogte afhankelijk van inkomen pap en mam en ov is beide tot 30 jaar, dus laatste half jaar moet ik uit eigen zak betalen helemaal maar is toch (in Zwolle althans) een project waarvoor je stage loopt en weinig op school hoeft te zijn, dus kan stageplek wel in de buurt vinden!
Ik denk eerder dat het in Belgie beter geregeld is met zorg omdat je die altijd zelf mag kiezen en het vergoed wordt wat hier bij meeste verzekeringen niet zo is en omdat schoolsysteem voor zover ik begreep van Christel veel beter op elkaar aansluit dan hier. Zij kunnen zo doorstromen naar hoger niveauu, dat is hier niet altijd zo, eigenlijk meestal niet...

----------


## christel1

Amai, Luus, dat is echt een hele boterham als ik het hier zo lees. Je zou er van minder depressief of moedeloos door worden. We kunnen België en NL dus helemaal niet vergelijken qua schoolopleidingen en vervolgopleidingen. En voltijds of deeltijds naar school gaan bestaat hier echt heel weinig. Hogeschool over 3 jaar is 180 studiepunten, mijn dochter doet nu haar vervolgopleiding maar dit is wel voor 74 studiepunten, volgend jaar is dat terug 60 studiepunten. Als je een vak niet slaagt dan kan je dit ook meenemen naar het volgende jaar, dit is wel niet voor hoofdvakken, die moet je lukken. Bij mij mogen ze 1 jaar bissen maar dan niet meer, dan moeten ze alles op alles zetten. 
Sommige studenten nemen er wel een loopje mee en doen soms 6 jaar over een opleiding van 3 jaar en dat vind ik dan ook wel verkeerd. Ik hoop dat je inloopdag in Zwolle meevalt en dat je daar dan kan starten. De vriendin van mijn zoon die doet nu opleiding Leefgroepenwerking, dat is een richting om te werken met kleuters, kinderen met leerachterstand, mentaal gehandicapte kinderen en die is nu al aan haar stage bezig hier bij ons in het dorp en dat is maar een opleiding van 1 jaar na de middelbare school. 
Nu Valérie haar master is begonnen kon ze op voorhand zien welke vakken ze wou doen in het 1ste semester en welke in het 2de en 1 vak het hele jaar door en ook wie aan die opleiding mocht beginnen. 
Ik hoop dat agnes gelijk heeft met die 9 km en hopelijk valt er geen onaangename verrassing in mijn brievenbus, dan drink ik bijna niks en dan heb je dat voor pffff , 
Ja ja Elisa, 't zou de eerste keer zijn in 28 jaar dat ik mijn rijbewijs heb dat ik een boete zou krijgen dus zo'n snelheidsduivel ben ik nu ook niet echt.... en die voor mij reed even hard en daar heb ik het zien flitsen en denk dat er 2 keer een flits geweest is, dus ja 't zal voor mij ook wel geweest zijn bakes

----------


## sietske763

@christel...knap dat dit je eerste bekeuring is...........hier staat alles vol met flitspalen en ze verplaatsten ze dus af en toe.................resultaat..al tig bekeuringen, vaak erg flauw omdat het dan maar over 5 km gaat.

----------


## Agnes574

Idd flauw... in NL sturen ze je soms een boete die de overheid méér kost aan administratiekosten dan dat het wat oplevert...

----------


## Agnes574

Effe afreageren en dan me klaar gaan maken!!

Vanmorgen om 8u begon het lawaai hier weer van de werkmannen..... grrrrrr; heeft me de helft van m'n slaap gekost!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Op de open dag was er een meid die had mbo gedaan en wou naar het hbo, vrijstelling voor een vak is mogelijk maar niet handig omdat mbo algemenere kennis is en hbo meer diepgang heeft.
Daarbij wou ik ooit van havo door naar vwo, maar dat kan niet, omdat ik eerst nog een paar vakken alsnog op havo moet halen voordat ik op vwo terecht kan (dus moet dan een jaar extra havo doen, komt omdat je op havo frans of duits kiest en op vwo beide krijgt, op havo krijg je bij een vakkenpakket wiskunde a1e en op vwo is dat zelfde pakket wiskunde a1 en a2, dus alles is net wat meer en zonder die kennis op havo kan je niet nar vwo, was vroeger anders maar hebben ze met tweedefase anders geregeld vanuit kabinet juist voor meer aansluiting  :Confused: )
Voltijd hier is dat je hele dagen naar school gaat en stage loopt dus 4 jaar, als je deeltijd doet danga je bv 1 dag in de week naar school naast je normale werk waardoor opleiding vaak langer duurt maar je wel je baan en dus inkomen behoudt, kan wel zijn dat je dan geen of minder studiefinanciering krijgt want je mag tot een bepaald bedrag bijverdienen en dan wordt je gekort op studiefinanciering.
Als je een vak niet haalt kan je bij Windesheim dat vak (niet een hoofdvak) meenemen naar het jaar erna, bij Hanze en Stenden kan dat weer niet, dus is hier afhankelijk van de instelling. Een meid die in februari is ingestroomd op Windesheim en nu haar 2e jaar afrond vertelde dat ze haar minor (verdieping in vak naar keus) van het 4e jaar eerst mocht doen omdat de meeste stageplekken rekenen van sept-juni/juli en ze in het 3e jaar het hele jaar stage moest doen (wat bij haar dus feb-dec is). Ze vroeg bij Stenden in Leeuwarden of dat daar ook kon en dat was zeker niet mogelijk.
Zoals ik het nu zie denk ik dat de meeloopdag erg leuk en informatief wordt en ik een betere indruk krijg en dan meld ik mij als het bevalt gelijk aan en ga ik op zoek naar stage voor eerste jaar. Meeste aanwezigen op open dag doen nog opleiding dus is wel plek voor in februari te starten.
Das wel fijn dat Valérie van te voren wist welke vakken ze kreeg, kan je je eerst beetje inlezen, ik weet ook welke vakken ik ga krijgen dus als ik er achter kom welke ik gelijk krijg zal ik me daar ook even in inlezen, want zal wel wennen worden weer nar school te gaan.
Zou fijn zijn als je de boete niet krijgt.

@ Sietske,
Ja klopt er staan erg veel vaste flitspalen, sommige verplaatsen ze en dan heb je natuurlijk nog de flitswagen en politie die meewerken aan programma's als blik op de weg, dus grote kans hier om geflitst te worden. Vaak zijn het idd lullige boetes.

@ Agnes,
Ja klopt, meende dat boetes onder de 10 km eigenlijk niet rendabel zijn voor de politie inkomsten maar ongeveer 90% van alle boetes is voor 5 of 6 km te hard rijden. Komt ook omdat er correctie afgaat van de gemeten snelheid dus als je 10 km te hard rijdt kan er een correctie van 5 km af (meende ik) was ook weer afhankelijk van binnen of buiten bebouwde kom...
Ja werkmannen beginnen altijd vroeg met hun lawaai of dat nu komt door apparatuur of door harde muziek!  :Frown:  :Mad:  Hopelijk zijn ze snel klaar in je straat met alles vervangen!
Ik had dat bij oude huisje, er zouden mensen komen voor balkon schoon te spuiten zodat dat geverfd kon worden (hoefde voor mij en mijn vriend niet hoor) maar ik werd toen om 7 uur wakker van keiharde muziek ook nog smartlappen waren ze bezig bij slaapkamer balkon  :Mad:  Ik had avond ervoor tot uurtje of 4 in de catering gewerkt en was rond 5en thuis dus lag net in slaap, kwaad dat ik werd!

----------


## christel1

@Luus, amai, ben eens gaan vergelijken het collegegeld in NL in vergelijking met België, dat is echt enorm. Moet jij nu 1600 of 7000 en een beetje collegegeld betalen ? Daar raak ik niet goed wijs uit eigenlijk. En ook wat je daar krijgt als vakken kan ik nergens vinden, had wel naar je opleiding gekeken maar daar staat weinig uitleg bij eigenlijk. Zo duur allemaal, dat is wel een heel groot verschil met België. Heb Havo en vwo vergeleken met het onderwijsafdelingen in België. VWO komt overeen met ASO en ook Havo, maar als ik dan de vakken bekijk, ik heb TSO (handel-talen) gedaan, dan heb ik bijna allemaal dezelfde vakken gekregen als vwo, behalve latijn of grieks dan maar alle andere vakken zijn hetzelfde dan bij ons. Als jij hier in B wilt komen studeren aan de univ waar mijn dochter zit heb je je HAVO diploma nodig en en getuigschrift aanverwante propedeus in een aanverwante opleiding (wat dit ook mag betekenen ???) nodig. Ik begrijp het woord nog niet eens en ik kan ook niet goed vinden wat buitenlandse studenten hier moeten betalen als inschrijvingsgeld maar het zal wel minder zijn want er zitten hier heel veel buitenlandse studenten aan de universiteiten. 
Stom van die flitspaal, die staat er al jaren en ik weet dat en normaal let ik daar altijd heel goed op mijn snelheid, ja ik zal het wel zien zeker of er iets toekomt of niet. Mijn zoon rijdt 1 jaar en heeft zijn eerste boete al binnen en 't was dan hier nog in het dorp, ja se. 
Hier aan het station bij ons zijn ze een flatgebouw aan het bouwen en die mannen zijn daar al om 7 uur 's morgens bezig, ook niet plezant voor de treinen die ervoorbij rijden en de mensen die erop zitten en willen slapen (grapje hoor) is echt niet plezant als ze zo vroeg komen werken. 
Verder heb ik heel slecht geslapen en ben maar rond 3 uur in slaap gevallen en heb dan nog raar liggen dromen pfff

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Het collegegeld is wettelijk geregeld en bedraagt 1672 voor mij en dan ben ik voor boeken iets van 500 eu kwijt. Maar waarschijnlijk in het schooljaar zelf krijg ik nog extra kosten voor readers en voor mijn eigen materiaal (agenda, pennen, schrift/map/papier, werkstukken printen). Die 7000 euro is voor studenten die uit andere landen komen dan aangesloten bij de EU/EEG dus die uit Amerika of Japan komen.
Het eerste jaar krijg ik de vakken psychologie, ontwikkelingspsychologie, groepsdynamica, pedagogiek, sociologie, training methodisch werken, organisatiekunde, politicologie, recht, psychologische stromingen, muzische agogie/methodiek, training basiscommunicatie en culturele antripologie, verder komen ook ethiek en geschiedenis aan bod. Daarnaast moet ik projecten rondom de lessen maken en 1 dag per week stage lopen en 60 studiepunten halen.
Ja de meeste informatie stond in een apart boekje en kreeg ik van de open dag door workshops en lezingen bij te wonen en met leraren en studenten te praten.



> Als jij hier in B wilt komen studeren aan de univ waar mijn dochter zit heb je je HAVO diploma nodig en en getuigschrift aanverwante propedeus in een aanverwante opleiding (wat dit ook mag betekenen ???) nodig.


Dat betekend dat als ik met mijn HAVO en als ik mijn eerste jaar afrond en mijn propedeuse haal (bpaald aantal studiepunten en vakken afgerond) ik een getuigschrift nodig ben van mijn opleiding SPH zodat ik bij jullie in Belgie bijvoorbeelde de opleiding die bij jullie "Sociaal werk" heet kan volgen zoals hier http://www.artesis.be/sociaalwerk/
Erg jammer dat je normaal rekening met de flitspaal houdt en het nu even vergeten was, zal wel door de leuke avond komen en de vele indrukken  :Wink: 
Ja werkmannen moeten altijd vroeg uit de veren en gelijk hard aan de slag!
Vervelend dat je slecht geslapen hebt en raar hebt liggen dromen! Hopelijk wordt komende nacht beter!

----------


## christel1

Eigenlijk iets meer voor de mannen hier....
Deze morgen ga ik naar het toilet en zie dat het raam stuk is, ttz, het is dubbel glas en het buitenste glas is gebroken. Dus ik bel naar de firma die mijn ramen geplaatst heeft en daar zeggen ze me doodleuk dat dit niet onder de garantie valt (enkel verkleuring van de omkadering en condens tussen de ramen), maar het buitenste glas is gezandstraald, dus kan je niet doorheen kijken en kan je ook niet zien of er condens tussen zit. Normaal moest daar een strip tussen de 2 glazen zitten met de maten op van het glas, blijkt dat dit er ook niet inzit (boven op de badkamer ook niet), dus moeten ze al naar hier komen om de maat te nemen van dat glas, dus meer kosten. Volgens die tr.... zou het komen omdat het temperatuursverschil tussen binnen en buiten te groot is, maar ik heb geen verwarming op mijn toilet, dus zo groot kan het niet zijn max 15 graden en ik ben eens gaan googlen (ja weer eens) en voor een thermische breuk zoals ze dat noemen moet het temperatuursverschil minstens 30 graden zijn ???? Dus is mijn vraag, mannen of vrouwen wie kent hier iets van en wat kan ik doen om mijn raam gratis gemaakt te krijgen, please help  :Mad:

----------


## Ronald68

@ Christel,

Het kan zijn dat het glas niet ruim genoeg in de sponning heeft gezeten, waardoor er te weinig ruimte is geweest het uitzetten van het glas. Ik krijg het idee dat het kunststof kozijnen zij, klopt dat? Hoe lang zitten ze er al in, das namelijk ook van belang. 
Wat die thermische breuk betreft is dat gewoon onzin natuurlijk, dat zou in principe betekenen dat bij een buitentemperatuur van -15 is je niet meer dan 15gr warmte in je kamer mag hebben.
Wat je ook kan doen is het gewoon opgeven bij de glas verzekering.

----------


## christel1

@Ronald, het zijn pvckozijnen. Ze zijn geplaatst in 2004. Het is HR++ dus normaal gezien van heel goeie kwaliteit. Natuurlijk is het niet logisch dat die ramen nu al breken. In mijn toilet heb ik zelfs geen verwarming, dus het temperatuursverschil van 30 graden gaat dus al niet op. Ik denk dat ik rechtsbijstand heb bij mijn familiale verzekering, als ze de herstelling niet gratis willen doen, zal ik verplicht zijn om beroep te doen op mijn verzekeringsagent die dan een advocaat inschakeld en dan naar de rechtbank stappen. Ze zullen het wel moeten komen herstellen of ik zal testaankoop ook eens inschakelen, zo makkelijk komen ze er niet van af
Greetz en thanks

----------


## Oki07

Heb je de schade schriftelijk en aangetekend gemeld? Dat zou ik nml altijd doen en dan vragen om een schriftelijke reactie binnen een bepaalde termijn. Afwimpelen wordt moeilijker als ze iets op papier moeten zetten.

----------


## christel1

Oki, 
Ik heb dit via internet opgestuurd met de foto's erbij, ik kan ze nog altijd afdrukken en per post opsturen en aangetekend. Heb ik voor zo'n service bijna 14.000€ betaald ? Ik word er niet goed van echt

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
He wat balen zeg dat het glas nu al gebarsten is!
Hopelijk kan je een vergoeding krijgen op welke manier dan ook!
Sterkte!

----------


## christel1

@Luus, ze moeten dat gewoon komen maken verdemme, ik ben het beu.....

----------


## Ronald68

> @Ronald, het zijn pvckozijnen. Ze zijn geplaatst in 2004. Het is HR++ dus normaal gezien van heel goeie kwaliteit. Natuurlijk is het niet logisch dat die ramen nu al breken. In mijn toilet heb ik zelfs geen verwarming, dus het temperatuursverschil van 30 graden gaat dus al niet op. Ik denk dat ik rechtsbijstand heb bij mijn familiale verzekering, als ze de herstelling niet gratis willen doen, zal ik verplicht zijn om beroep te doen op mijn verzekeringsagent die dan een advocaat inschakeld en dan naar de rechtbank stappen. Ze zullen het wel moeten komen herstellen of ik zal testaankoop ook eens inschakelen, zo makkelijk komen ze er niet van af
> Greetz en thanks


Meestal is het dreigen met rechtsbijstand al voldoende om de zaken voor elkaar te krijgen.

----------


## Suske'52

Deze morgen bij neuroloog geweest ,had om 09.00 u afspraak en elke keer springen andere patienten ervoor of tussen , nu mij voorgenomen deze keer nietwaar .... er zaten al een 6 tal personen op te schuiven nochtans 09.00u begint hij maar met zijn consult ; ik vroeg aan hun of ze voor mij waren en ze ook een briefje konden laten met hun afspraakuur erop .......AMAAI  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  beter niet gedaan .....wat een onbeschofte mensen zijn er toch , wat uit die éne dame haar mond kwam  :EEK!:  :EEK!: zij beweerde dat ze maar 6 mnd. meer te leven had....of dan die afspraakuur nu zo belangrijk was in haar situatie... :Confused:  :Confused: en al de rest ik ben er nog beroerd van , mijn echtgenoot diende haar van antwoord en wat ze zei ,vonden we erover en hebben maar wijselijk gezwegen maar zij ratelden door..... :Mad:  :Confused:  

Wat een haat droeg die dame met zich mee .....  :Confused:  :Mad:  :EEK!:

----------


## Ronald68

@Suske,

Als ik nog maar een half jaar te leven had zou ik me in ieder geval niet zo opwinden, maar leuke dingen doen in de tijd die me nog restte.
Aan de andere kant als je over een half jaar weer naar de neuroloog gaat zal zij waarschijnlijk niet meer in de wachtkamer zitten, is dat wel het geval dan mag je mij wel even bellen dan spreek ik de dame ik kwestie wel even toe.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja ik hoop dat ze het snel komen maken bij je!
Zoals Ronald aangeeft is dreigen vaak voldoende, dus ik hoop bij jou ook!

@ Suske,
He vervelend dat het zo liep in de wachtkamer! 
Ja voor sommige mensen vergaat altijd de wereld en zijn zij belangrijker dan iedereen anders, jammer is dat...
Hopelijk ging het bij de neuroloog zelf wel goed en gelukkig heb jij een lieve man!

Zal ik mijn frustraties ook even uiten:
* Ik was bij de opticien geweest zowel hier in het dorp als in de stad voor controle lenzen/ogen te maken maar dat moest telefonisch, week lang lag die lijn er uit, krijg ik vandaag eindelijk een medewerker aan de telefoon dus afspraak gemaakt, vraagt ze me waarom ik geen afspraak maakte op het filiaal zelf  :Confused: 
* Meld ik me aan via studielink voor school vorige week zoals moet, krijg ik bericht terug dat IBgroep/DUO mijn gegeven niet kan verifieren, vraag me toch sterk af waarom ik dan geld terug betaal, volgens hun heb ik niet eens havo terwijl ze een kpie van mijn diploma hebben. Nu moet ik dus diploma's en cijferlijsten naar mijn nieuwe school opsturen, sjah mijn ene diploma moet ik nog steeds krijgen  :Confused:  Vervolgens wil ik inloggen in IBgroep/DUO om mijn gegeens daar in te zien en stufi/ov te regelen, heb ik ineens naast DigiD gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord ook een sms authenticatiecode nodig wat een half jaar geleden niet zo was, dus die aangevraagd via DigiD website en zou ik per post krijgen, week later nog niks door stking postbodes. Ik wou alles goed regelen, maar instanties werken niet samen en ik wordt niet geinformeerd over verandereingen, dus in het gaat allemaal lekker moeizaam  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

Amai Luus, dat is ook niet evident wat jij schrijft.... zo een gedoe om je in te schrijven in een school en om studiefinanciering te krijgen en OV ? Is het hier in B toch allemaal wat makkelijker. En een puntenlijst, wat kunnen ze daar nu mee aanvangen eigenlijk. 
Ik heb juist een mail naar mijn verzekeringsagent gestuurd om te vragen of ik gratis rechtbijstand heb, waarschijnlijk zit dit in mijn familiale of brandverzekering, morgen zal ik daar wel antwoord van krijgen, als ik binnen de week niets hoor van die firma zal ik maar beginnen dreigen met een advocaat poeha

----------


## christel1

@Suske, 
Sommige dokters maken daar een sport van om iedereen te gelijk laten te komen. Was dat in D'monde dat je geweest bent of in je woonplaats ? Als je nog maar 6 maanden te leven hebt, denk ik dat je wel een dringende afspraak krijgt bij de neuroloog en niet in de wachtkamer hoeft te gaan zitten wachten. Hopelijk heb je daar niet te lang gezeten, ik haat dat ook wachten bij de dokter, toch als het op afspraak is

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
In verleden kon je met gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord op IBgroep inloggen en dan aanmelden voor studie en gelijk studiefinanciering en ov regelen, dus dan is het zoals ze het nu hebben (wat toegankelijker en makkelijker zou moeten zijn) een stuk meer gedoe, maarja niet alles wat in theorie beter functioneert en toegankelijker lijkt doet dat ook in de praktijk....
Ik hoop dat je snel antwoord krijgt van je verzekering zodat die lui het raam snel kunnen vervangen voor die meer schuert etc!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: wat een service bij dat bedrijf. :Mad: ...belachelijk dat daar geen garantie opzit, òòk vreemd dat ze niet van goede wil zijn vooral omdat het zoveel geld kostte, dat is niet normaal......het is moeilijk welke beslissing je moet nemen...de verzekering is een keuze ( rechtsbijstand) misschien hebben ze een goed advies voor je....veel sterkte èn succes....

Luuss: nou, nou...jij hebt òòk veel pech gehad...tjonge jonge wat een gezeik met al die papieren....de instantie's werken niet samen daarom is het altijd een gedonder...jij hebt/had de boel wel goed voor elkaar, maar hun niet....om razend van te worden, dan kan ik mij goed indenken....nou veel succes ermee meid....rot voor je, houd moed.... :Embarrassment: 

zoooo en nu ga ik Bhody uitlaten want het is al 17.42 uur...er ligt alweer aardig wat sneeuw....mooi gezicht maar ik had er geen zin meer in, enfin pffffffffff warm inpakken en mijn rubber laarsen aan, want ik ben bang voor gladheid en vallen....

Sterkte allen met uw ongemakken en problemen, je wordt er soms zo moedeloos van.. :Stick Out Tongue:  Liefssssssss Elisa..

----------


## Agnes574

Idd, ik ben ook even moedeloos....

Vandaag op pijnpoli-consult geweest; in jan > 4 jan naar Orthopedie om te kijken wat er aan het vocht in m'n knie gedaan kan worden (ze sprak over inspuitingen en een ontsteking) en 13 jan op 3 niveau's (L5, L4 en S1) infiltraties en PRF's (zenuwblokkades)... ik zal me die dag niet fijn voelen vrees ik!!!

Daarna dierenartse gebeld; gaat écht de verkeerde kant uit met m'n woefke .. gister lag ze te rillen van de pijn in haar mand en dan krijg ik op m'n donder van de dierenartse dat ik haar een pijnstiller extra heb gegeven!! Na een uur sliep het beestje rustig en kon ik redelijk gerust m'n bed inkruipen!!
De vooruitzichten zijn helaas zéér triestig ... ik zal al mogen beginnen afscheid nemen ... 2 woefkes verliezen in een half jaar kan ik nu even niet aan hoor > dan stort ik in, dat weet ik nu al...

Rotdag ..... 

Suske,
Die 'dame' vraagt om aandacht en heeft géén goed hart!!!
Negeren die handel; je kunt je tijd wel op een leukere manier besteden!!

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja zodra instanties in beeld komen is het een romslomp van papieren regelen die ze al behoren te hebben en geen onderling samenwerken altijd handig  :Wink: 
Ja kan me voorstellen dat je liever niet naar buiten gaat, net van de winkel terug en het is echt glad buiten door de nieuwe sneeuw!

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat ze iets aan de vocht in je knie kunnen doen, vriend van mij had door reuma ook altijd vocht in zijn knie en 1x per maand moest hij voor behandeling, hoop dat jij niet zo vaak heen moet! 
Amai 3 zenuwblokkades op een dag is wel echt veel  :EEK!:  
He wat naar dat het met je lieve woefke niet goed gaat  :Frown:  
Is niet leuk om allemaal verdrietig/vervelend nieuws te krijgen  :Frown: 
Sterkte en een hele warme dikke knuffel lieverd!

----------


## Suske'52

@ :Smile:  Ronald -Ag :Smile:  -Luuss :Smile: -christel :Smile:  ja , dat je om aandacht vraagt in zo'n situatie dat kan ik volgen ,maar je frustraties op iemand af reageren die je niet kent, zoals Ronald schrijft dan gedraag je anders , ga je toch anders om met je gevoelens in positieve zin ...... ik allezins wel en ik weet waarover ik spreek ......

@luuss, wel ook een hoop frustraties :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): zoals christel schrijft ,wij stappen gewoon nd. opticien vr.lenzen of bril wanneer ons past en zonder afspraak , en worden correct ontvangen .... :Smile:  wat school betreft is het ook balen ......ook een rompslomp ......STERKTE!!!!! 

@christel, het was in mijn woonplaats , vele komen van einde en ver hier bij die neuroloog ....... vd. avd. drinkt mijn man een pintje met die arts, is een vriend van hem , man gaat hem het verhaal eens doen , deze morgen tijdens consult niets gezegd .....dan weet hij ervan ...want ze voegde d'er aan toe dat we van haar nog niet vanaf waren ....... :Confused: misschien komt ze spoken ..... :Big Grin:  

@Ag :Smile: Sterkte met je knie , verzorg je goed  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Suske... laat 't je niet raken lieverd!!

----------


## christel1

Ik ga me ook nog es afreageren... heb van de firma nog niets gehoord over de herstelling van mijn ramen en andere gebreken, had een mail gestuurd maar daar krijg ik geen antwoord op, dus nu wordt het een aangetekend schrijven. Had de mail op 11 dec gestuurd, ik bel vandaag op en krijg het antwoordapparaat aan de lijn dat ze in vakantie zijn van 24 dec tot 9 januari, allé bedankt al, hadden ze toch al meer dan een week tijd om te antwoorden. 
Vandaag een aanvaring gehad met zoonlief. Hij had zonder mijn medeweten mijn visa gebruikt en te weinig terug gestort op mijn rekening. Dan krijg ik mijn afrekening van tv-telefoon-internet, zie ik dat ze voor 36 euro aan films gehuurd hadden, de datums stonden erbij en ik was toen niet thuis. Had hem gisteren een papier op zijn pc klavier gezet met mijn mening erop, zijn commentaar was dat hij nog 15 euro ging terug storten op mijn rekening. Heb hem dan de volledige rekening eens gemaakt en hij mag mij nog 35 euro terug storten. Hij mag mijn visa gebruiken maar alleen met mijn medeweten en hij had niks gezegd en dat pik ik niet. Ik had hem zijn rekening eens gemaakt wanneer hij alleen zou gaan wonen zijn en dat viel niet mee (1300 euro kosten per maand), ja hier moet hij ook mee bijdragen in de kosten 35O euro maar dat is net genoeg om zijn eten te betalen en niets meer. Hij zal later wel schrikken als de rekeningen in zijn bus vallen want hij beseft het nog niet goed hoeveel het leven kost eigenlijk. 
Heb vandaag veel te veel gedaan, gisteren gewassen en gestreken, vandaag frigo, bergkast, micro-golf, ramen, slaapkamers gezuigd en nu ben ik echt bekaf.... Dochter moet studeren want ze zit in haar blokperiode maar eigenlijk vind ik dat ze te veel pauzes neemt en eigenlijk maar een goed uur of 5 studeert en zo zal ze er niet komen maar ja als ik iets zeg ben ik een zaag dus. Ook nog facturen gaan betalen, brief voor zoonlief klaargemaakt voor op de post te doen en ook nog een brief naar mijn ex-man klaargemaakt om mijn kosten te recuperen maar of dat gaat lukken weet ik nog niet. 
Ne mens zou van minder moe worden

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: ik lees nu pas de mails vanaf 13 dec...4 jan naar ziekenhuis orthopedie, hèèl veel sterkte, pijnlijk aan je knie en later 13 jan volgt dus de rest...op voorhand sterkte Agnes, akelig dat je dit allemala moet meemaken... :Frown:  het raakte mij òòk dat je schreef over de honden...wat een nare vrouw die dierenarts dat ze zeurt over extra medicatie...het is je huisdier,. die pijn gaat je door merg en been, ik kan dat ook niet verdragen...de witte herder van mijn broer is òòk aan zijn laatste dagen bezig meen ik...ik krijg er nu al een brok van in mijn keel als dat dier een spuit krijgt...hèèl verdrietig voor jou...sterkte nogmaals met alles wat je moet doormaken!!! ik leef met je mee.. Liefs Elisa  :Wink: 

Suske: jij òòk sterkte met je man en de ellende die dat met zich mee brengt warme groeten.. :Smile: 

Christel: Succes met die firma....laat ze effe de ram bam krijgen dat bedrijf...pffff je zou ze de banden leeg laten lopen van de auto's...de rotzakken...bewaar wat energie als ze weer terug zijn van de "vakantie" tjonge jonge...
ehhh erg vervelend dat zoon lief met je Visa card betaald zonder je medeweten...dat hoort niet zo, en het getuigt van weinig respect dat hij dit doet....ja hij moet nog leren hoe het in de echte wereld gaat als je zelf een woning moet betalen en het gas, licht etc...hoe duur alles kost!! sterkte ermee...jammer dat dochterlief wat lui is....niet gemakkelijk allemaal om dat te constateren èn te vertellen.....Gelukkig heb je een Groot "HART"en als je effe een beetje ruzie met ze maakt dan is later je moederhart weer tot bedaren gekomen!!!! doegieeeeeee pas goed op jezelf.... :Big Grin:  x

dag lieve Luuss: jij ook een fijne dag gewenst en succes aan het thuisfront en met de dieren...en je mooie vogel....Groetjessssss  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Elisa, ja daarvoor moet ik naar Gentbrugge rijden om die banden van hun wagens te laten platlopen en met zo'n weer zie ik dat nu echt niet zitten, en de wagens zullen wel veilig in hun garage staan.... Kan misschien spijkers op hun oprit gaan gooien dat ze niet meer kunnen vertrekken.... Ik ben moe vandaag, deze morgen lag ik nog goed te slapen toen ze me wakker belden, heb gewoon afgeduwd want het was een onbekend nr.... maar ja dan ben je wakker en kan je niet meer slapen.... pff nu ga ik stofzuigen en eens goed dweilen, daarna wat televisie kijken en dan is het weer tijd om te gaan koken

----------


## Agnes574

Ik weet niet wat te doen met m'n zieke woef ... ze heeft geen pijn, maar kan nauwelijks nog lopen... wat moet ik doen???? Heb haar gister een piepballetje gekocht en daar houdt ze zich graag mee bezig... dan zie je haar lichtjes in haar ogen weer  :Wink: .
Verder rust en slaapt ze en komt er weinig uit dat beestje; maar mss juist goed dat ze 's een paar weken goed rust???
2 jan bel ik terug naar dierenartse; om te vragen wat zij vind en denkt.........

Beestje is vééls te goed om in te laten slapen, maar te slecht om nog écht te genieten van haar leven (was onze atleet/spurter/ballenvanger) .... ik word moe van de zorgen en vooral nog; érg verdrietig; ze heeft geen pijn, maar ook geen spirit.. ik kan haar niet laten inslapen zo; dan heb ik het idee dat ik haar vermoord ..

Ik weet het; het klinkt allemaal raar en verwarrend, maar dat is het ook!!

Verder zelf veel pijn; gebruikelijke beknelde zenuwen, vocht in knie, nek >links, met uitstraling naar hand... wéér wat erbij!!!!!
Wat gaat dat geven???

2011 gaat niet goed beginnen; hopelijk wordt het enkel maar beter en beter zullen we maar hopen!! Duimen!!

Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

sterkte lieve agnes!

----------


## AnnLaura

((((((Aggie)))))

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Stom dat je niks van die firma hebt gehoord en dat ze nu met vakantie zijn  :Mad: 
Jammer dat zoonlief je niks heeft gevraagd en dat je dochter 'druk' is met studeren waardoor jij veel hebt moeten doen...
Hopelijk komt het goed met die firma en helpen je kids je eens mee in het huishouden!

@ Elisabeth,
Moest even lachen toen je tegen Christel zei "laat ze effe de rambam krijgen"  :Wink: 
Bedankt  :Smile:  Jij ook sterkte met je ouders en alles! 

@ Agnes,
He lieverd wat verdrietig dat de medicatie voor Biki niet helpt  :Frown: 
Kan me voorstellen dat je niet weet wat je moet doen, is niet fijn dat je de oude Biki niet ziet maar is moeilijk te beslissen om Biki in te laten slapen zolang ze geen pijn lijkt te hebben en nog wel pretoogjes krijgt van piepballetjes. Hopelijk helpt veel rusten en slaap en wordt ze weer een beetje de oude!
Ook erg vervelend dat je zelf zoveel lichamelijke klachten en pijn hebt, hopelijk helpt het vocht uit de knie halen en de PRF's voor jou!
Ik wens je heeeel veel sterkte, moed en kracht toe!
Hele dikke en warme knuffel!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Agnes,

Hoe oud is jou hond eigenlijk? ik begrijp jou verhaal hèèl goed.ik was donderavond bij mijn jongste broer.hij heeft een witte herder.krijgt dagelijks medicijnen tegen de pijn.als je in haar ogen kijkt lijkt zij goed.als zij te lang ligt dan kan ze bijna niet,meer overeind komen.het achterlijf zeult zij dan mee, maar na enige passen loopt ze toch.
mijn gevoel over jou hond is:  :Embarrassment:  zie het een tijdje aan. als hij/zij geen pijn heeft dan is het triest om te zien hoe ze geworden is maar de hond lijdt niet! deze geniet van jou gezelschap. een mens geef je òòk niet zomaar een spuit, pas als het ècht niet meer kan en ze poept en plast in huis kan het anders worden. de hond voelt òòk jou pijn en met de ogen vertelt het dier veel aan jou.de liefde is wederzijds ondanks haar gebreken kan ze genieten!  :Smile:  de witte herder ( mijn broer) zien ze òòk nog even aan, gelukkig. hey lief mens, ik wens je sterkte toe, houd moed. gebruik nu je kracht om de onderzoeken en alles te doorstaan! ik leef met je mee. Liefs Elisa xxx  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
He sneu dat de witte herder van je broer niet alles meer goed kan, maar wel fijn dat ze geen pijn heeft dankzij medicijnen en veel liefde en goede zorg...

----------


## Agnes574

Biki is 11.. maar zou nog jaren meekunnen ...
We hebben het gevoel dat het voor haar niet meer zo moet ... het was altijd de 'atleet' van de 4.. nu 3... tennisballen waren haar leven.. nu zo'n piepballetje gekocht en soms vind ze het leuk daar wat mee te spelen, verder komt er niet veel meer uit dat woefke..
Ze krijgt een amerikaans medicijn;TROCOXIL .. ontstekingsremmend en pijnstillend ... 1 tablet om de 14 dagen en vanaf 7 jan om de maand... zolang werkt het!
Verder krijgt ze iets homeopatisch; Traumeel en dan nog SeraQuinDog ... voor het soepel houden van kraakbeen en gewrichten..maar er komt maar geen verbetering  :Frown: (

Dierenartse zei het tijd te geven... na héél véél rust zou ze mss wat beterder worden... nu kan ze echter niet meer staan, lopen, etc... ik bel ma dierenartse weer... Biki gaat progressief achteruit en ik wil met haar bespreken wat te doen en waar op te letten om te zien of en wanneer het 'genoeg' is ... ik ben er superslecht van en het blijft tollen in m'n hoofd.. wil ook niet dat 't beestje afziet (mr pijn heeft ze dus niet)... niet enkel pijn is dus een reden om een woef in te laten slapen... voel me er zo rot bij!!
Ma eerst 's bellen en dan zien we wel verder!!

Gelukkig nieuwjaar iedereen en geniet van het nieuwe jaar!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes,
He jammer en verdrietig dat Biki progressief achteruit gaat en dat ze veel niet meer kan ondanks de medicijnen en de goede zorg en vele liefde die jij geeft!
Succes met morgen de dierenartse bellen om te vertellen hoe het nu is met Biki en te vragen wat er nog gedaan kan worden!
Sterkte voor jou en je woefke!
Dikke knuffel!

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks lieverd ... het wachten is begonnen; zenuwslopend is dat, maar goed....
Xx Ag

----------


## Suske'52

@ ag :Smile:  Sterkte !!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Sterkte Agnes!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: ja wat kan ik nog zeggen na zoveel verdrietige mededelingen om Biki...ik geloof wel in het feit dat rust heel goed is voor zowel dieren àls mensen...ze kunnen niet praten de dieren dus wordt het moeilijker.. :Frown: ..Vertrouw op jezelf, jij als enige weet hòe je dier er aan toe is..in het leven moeten we alle moeilijke beslissingen toch zelf nemen en ondergaan...iedereen leeft met je mee en Biki...bij twijfel kun je het beste even wachten....succes en sterkte met je beslissingen.....
Ik hoop dat het goed gegaan is vandaag in het ziekenhuis voor jou....beterschap....

Lieve groeten van Elisa èn een aai voor Biki....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: ja dank je meid voor je lieve woorden...Romy ( witte herder) ( 11 jaar) krijgt dagelijks medicijnen voor de pijn en afgelopen week wederom een cortisonenspuit meen ik....over 3 weken weer terugkomen...bah het blijft toch akelig met dieren..2 dagen terug stootte ik per ongeluk met mijn zware laarsen tegen de voorpoot van Jasmijn ( Koninspoedel ouders) maar daar hebben ze pas een kwaadaardige tumor weggehaald en 2 tenen....de hond is 9 jaar, ze begon te janken, holimoossie dan krijg ik dus al een brok in mijn keel, hopenlijk mag ze nog een poosje meegaan, maar iedereen met dieren weet hoe pijnlijk het is als het niet meer goed gaat....verdrietig.....ik ben echt een muts als het om dieren gaat  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik hoop dat het met jou huisdieren goed mag gaan...pfff wat een spanning voor iedereen....dag Luuss fijne avond...ik moet nog bijlezen sommige stukken dus weet ik niet wanneer je naar Zwolle gaat voor de studie òf nam je die andere school?... ehh nee toch?  :Big Grin:  Succesvol jaar gewenst voor je studie...

Christel: zullen we dan maar samen spijkers gaan gooien? ha,ha,...ik zie de film al helemaal voor mij..heupzak vol met spijkers en maar flink strooien op de grond...
balen als ze je wakker bellen...niet teveel soppen in huis, lekker koken of whaever en een beetje uitrusten meid, volgens mij ben je hartstikke druk geweest...toedeloe....

Fijne avond allemaal....Liefs van mij èn sterkte met al jullie leed en beslissingen.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Hey lieve Ag, ook van mij heel veel sterkte toegewenst. En hopelijk weet je snel hoe het verder moet.

Liefs Do

----------


## Ronald68

> @Elisa, ja daarvoor moet ik naar Gentbrugge rijden om die banden van hun wagens te laten platlopen en met zo'n weer zie ik dat nu echt niet zitten, en de wagens zullen wel veilig in hun garage staan.... Kan misschien spijkers op hun oprit gaan gooien dat ze niet meer kunnen vertrekken....


Ik wil ook wel ff mee hoor, maar dan in de zomer, kan ik meteen met het hele gezin naar Plop, als we toch die kant op moeten. Is maar een kleine 300km rijden  :Wink: . Maar let wel, als ze allemaal lekke banden hebben kunnen zie niet meer komen om de boel te repareren.

Maar in ieder geval succes. Hebben ze in België geen belbus, of een of ander consumenten programma?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Hopelijk mogen Romy en Jasmijn nog een poos mee!
Ja is verdrietig om een dier pijn te zien hebben of achteruit te zien gaan...
Ik begin ergens in februari met mijn opleiding in Zwolle, moet nog boekenlijst en lesrooster ontvangen, heb nog niks gekregen, terwijl ik 3,5 week geleden ben langs geweest en de boekenlijst op de post zou zijn volgens de mevrouw, als het er morgen niet is bel ik er achteraan.

----------


## Suske'52

@ Lieve Luuss  :Smile:  hopelijk komt het in orde , succes met je opleiding  :Wink:  

Hier is alles terug rustig alléé rustig ......bezoek valt hier altijd binnen op onverwachte momenten  :Smile: ; toch blij dat de feestdagen door zijn , dit wordt wel flink ook opgepept -media ..... gewone dagen daar ben ik blij mee  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Ronald, 
Hier hebben we ook een belbus maar die zal me geen 50 km gaan wegbrengen. Testaankoop hebben we hier, maar dat is een tijdschrift, daar kan je wel juridische bijstand vragen maar ben er niet op geabonneerd. Maandag aangetekend schrijven opsturen want ze zijn in verlof tot 9 januari en een aangetekend schrijven moet binnen de 7 werkdagen opgehaald worden, als ze het natuurlijk niet in de post laten liggen want dan krijg ik het terug thuis bezorgd, dus volgende maandag op de post gaan doen met roze kaart van ontvangst, die krijg ik dan terug thuis bezorgd en weet ik dat ze mijn schrijven ontvangen hebben. 
Je moet naar de Ardennen gaan, plopsaland Coo, vind ik leuker dan aan zee .... en de zee heb je bij jullie ook, maar geen Ardennen (grapje)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Dankjewel  :Smile: 
Ik heb al wel een schoolpas ontvangen zodat ik officieel student ben...
Ja gelukkig zijn de feestdagen weer voorbij, toch leuk dat er mensen onverwacht op bezoek komen, maar wel handiger als ze even bellen of jullie thuis zijn zodat je er rekening mee kan houden natuurlijk  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ Christel,
We hebben hier 2 consumentenprogramma's waar je klachten bij neer kan leggen en dan gaan zij het uitzoeken, hoef je geen lid van te zijn... 
Ik hoop dat ze de aangetekende brief aannemen/ophalen en dat je probleem op een nette manier opgelost wordt!
Zo niet misschien kan je dan gratis advies in winnen bij rechten studenten, dat kan hier namelijk wel (zij krijgen daar studiepunten voor).
Succes!

----------


## Agnes574

Dinsdag 4 jan m'n lieve 'tennisballen-freakje' Biki in laten slapen en woensdag heb ik ze in Breskens laten cremeren .. nu zit ze bij Snoopy in de urne ...  :Frown: 
Hopelijk blijven de overige 2 nog een tijd goed en gezond, want 2 wfks verliezen op 8 maand tijd is even iets teveel van het goede voor mij!!

Vandaar dat ik er even weinig ben lieve allemaal!!
Merci voor alle mails, en lieve woorden!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes,
Neem je tijd om dit verlies te verwerken!
Is niet niks 2 lieve woefkes op zo'n korte tijd te verliezen!  :Frown: 
Hopelijk blijven je andere 2 schatjes nog even bij je!
Sterkte lieverd!

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Sterkte meid!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ronald: haha, leuk wat je zegt.....maar dan kopen ze maar een Motor dan zijn ze sneller bij hun klanten..( Christel).tjonge wat een galbakken, maar ach dat zit bij elke bedrijf....ik moet eerdaags òòk weer aan de bel trekken voor mijn kapotte ruit van de deur van de woonkamer/balkon ...ik wacht er al een half jaar op....stelletje randdebielen zijn het.... :Big Grin:  maar zodra ik wat fitter ben dan ga ik het bedrijf weer bellen....in november zouden ze de nieuwe ruit plaatsen....er kwam een aardige vent uit Friesland, hij haalde de ruit eruit, nam hem mee naar beneden met de lift en kwam na enige tijd weer terug met het zelfde raam....grrrrrrrrrrrrr Ik zei: wat nu dan? de man zei: ze hebben de verkeerde glasmaat meegegeven!!!!!!!!!! holishit wat een slaapkoppen!!!! grrrrrrrrrr ik was razend. :Mad: ....nu wacht ik nog even, en dan wordt ik weer actief, hij beloofde dat hij het zou regelen..pffffff....net zolang zagen als het goed komt....hihi ik lust ze rauw die gasten....doeiiii over en sluiten maar...dit was Elisa.... :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

gatver de gatver de gatver de gatverdarrie!!!!!!!! Tering waarom weet iedereen het allemaal zo makkelijk te vertelle! 

LIVE IS STUPID

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Agnes:  :Frown:  gossie ik lees nu pas je berichtje terwijl het er al gisteren op stond...sorry..niet gezien....och wat erg Agnes, Gecondoleerd met het verlies om je dierbare hond Biki, potdikke ik krijg er de tranen van in mijn ogen....bah wat ellendig ik heb er even geen woorden voor....Hèèl veel sterkte, ik voelde wel dat je er mee bezig was, en ik was idd bang dat ze moest inslapen....wel bijzonder dat ze nu bij je andere hond Snoopy is, dat geeft troost....een enorm gemis....Nogmaals Sterkte Agnes...
Liefs van Elisa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dolfijnjorien:  :Wink:  hoi meissie...ik weet niet wat er aan de hand is met jou, maar ik wens je er sterkte mee....doe wat leuke dingen dit weekend als dat mogelijk is, en heb het fijn....dagggggg
Warme groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ronald68

Netwerkschijf naar de klote, moet opgestuurd worden, maar heb er een hard hooft in.

@ Christel, 
De belbus is van het programma Kassa, die gaan altijd met mensen problemen op lossen. Die andere belbus hebben we hier ook overigens.
3 jaar achter elkaar op vakantie geweest naar de Ardennen (total 24h of Spa). Dus ook 3 keer bij plop geweest. Dit jaar gaan we niet naar de Ardennen omdat ik met Jarno naar de F1 in Spa ga. Nu misschien naar de Eifel of Londen, maar ik weet niet of dat wat voor de kids (5-11) is.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey Elisa, 

Ja ach weet je wat et is iedereen weet het altijd allemaal zo mooi te vertellen. En dan denk ik van jonge als je et zelf allemaal mee maakt dan word je net zo gek. Heb de laatst tijd gewoon vaan last van een depressie en naja daar kom je niet zo 1 2 3 vanaf zeg maar.... Maar we zullen et zien ooit komt alles goed zeggen ze! Maar drm vind ik et leve vaak wel shit en klote allemaal:$ Maar this ook wel moeilijk hoor om leuke dingen te gaan doen en om daar de leuke kanten te van zien.....

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## christel1

Oei Ronald, is je harde schijf naar de knoppen ? Niet leuk dus... mijn ventje kent daar heel veel van (informaticus he), ik ken daar helemaal niets van. 
Spa ken ik dan wel op mijn duimpje, ben daar toen ik kind was (dus al heel lang geleden) altijd op vakantie geweest met mijn ouders, misschien daar mijn voorliefde gekregen voor het zuiden van ons land, ondanks de taalkwestie waar ik me niks van aantrek (zuiver politiek) want als mijn kinderen de deur uit zijn verhuizen we toch naar daar, veel rustiger wonen, andere mentaliteit, relaxer, kalmer..... dat is leven zoals God in Frankrijk... Veel plezier in Spa-Francorchamps
Hier was er in de zomer ook zo'n programma op tv, dat was met een bekende advocaat die ook problemen ging oplossen bij mensen thuis, maar dat was zo, buren die ruzie hadden voor een onnozelheid of zoiets (een hond die keft, een boom die verkeerd stond), maandag naar de post en dan zien wat voor antwoord ik krijg.

----------


## christel1

Jorien, schrijf het allemaal van je af, praat met mensen, je mag me altijd een PM sturen....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ik hoop dat ze snel komen met een passend nieuw raam!

@ Jorien,
Ja mensen die zelf iets niet zo voelen of (her)kennen praten vaak makkelijk...
Hopelijk kan je dingen van je afschrijven of erover praten en overwin je je depressie...
Heel veel sterkte, positiviteit en kracht gewenst!

@ Ronald,
He balen dat de netwerkschijf kapot is, hopelijk kunnen ze hem maken!
Leuk dat je met Jarno naar F1 in Spa gaat!
Ik ben zelf in de eifel geweest (Duitse deel, Bitburg om precies te zijn) en zijn veel dingen daar te doen ook voor kids, ikzelf ben met mijn toenmalige vriend naar de nurnburgring (karten, rondleiding en museum), naar eifelpark (ze hebben een keus aan wildparken met speeltuin/attracties/roofvogelshows), een of ander tropisch zwembad, Trier (prachtige stad) en natuurgebieden geweest.
In Londen zijn er ook wel dingen voor kinderen te doen zie hier en hier.
Succes met een vakantiebestemming kiezen  :Wink: 

@ Christel,
Hopelijk komt het in orde, ik duim voor je!

----------


## dotito

@Jorien,

Zoals iedereen hier al vermeld schrijf het van u af dat helpt. Ook ik heb jaren geleden een dagboek voor mezelf geschreven in de tijd dat ik me slecht/depri voelden, en moet zeggen dat heeft me echt geholpen. 
Heb je anders geen familie of vriend waar je terecht kan. Ik had toen mijn vriend nu mijn (ventje) die mij steunde. 
Ga aub op tijd hulp zoeken, want een depressie is niet voor te lachen.

Sterkte meid!!

Do

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey hoi mensen, 

Allemaal dank je wel voor alle goeie raad enzo. Maar weet je wat het is, ik denk altijd van ach het is mijn probleem en dat wil ik graag zo laten. En opzich valt het ook allemaal wel mee met wat ik mee maakt hoor. Als ik sommige andere hoor enzo, die het nog erger mee maken of die dan zegge van ach stel je niet zo aan dan ga ik dat ook over mijzelf denken. Ik loop wel bij een hulpverlener maar daar heb ik niet zo veel mee. Ik heb helemaal neits aan hulpverleners. Ik zal dat ook ff toelichten, 

in 2009 ben ik door omstandigheden (oma kanker, kennis overleden, vader die harstikke ziek was heeft ook kanker al 5 jaar lang en ging toen heel slecht, en nog een buurgenoot overleden) ben ik depressief geworden, in die tijd kwam ik nog geregeld bij Miranda (de toemalige vriendin van mee broer en zijn vorig jaar getrouwd en eind vorig jaar ook weer gescheiden) en daar kwam een hulpverlener en die vond het nodig dat ik ook een hulpverlener kreeg en heeft toen achter mijn rug om gepraat etc. en op zo'n manier kreeg ik een hulpverlener nou aan die vrouw had ik niets dus waren een paar gespreken en was ze weg kreeg ik later weer iemand maar dat was ook niets. En toen vorig jaar ben ik weer door school naar een hulpverlener gestuurd en nu heb ik dus alweer iemand anders Snappen jullie het een beetje?

Maar goed, ik heb daar nooit over gepraat over al die dingen en zulke dingen verwerken en nu loop ik dus weer bij een hulpverlener maar heb gewoon echt scheit aan! Eum nee ik heb geen vriend sinds vorig jaar is et uit gegaan ik kan gewoon geen gevoel opbrengen voor andere mensen klinkt heel egoïstisch maar zo bedoel ik het neit hoor. Ik ken mijn gevoel gewoon neit. Doordat ik altijd alle gevoelens weg stop! Maar ik weet je moet er over praten maar ik denk dan van dat mensen op de duur denke heb je haarrrr weer hoor met haar gezeur en gezeik! Maar goed ik vind gewoon heel moeilijk om iets te vertellen vooral omdat ik denk van ach het valt wel mee iemand anders maakt iets erger mee dan mij. Maar ik weet dat het neit leuk is, heb ervaring maar ook ervaring dat ik alles zelf wil oplosse

Tanx voor alle tips!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Jorien,
Hoe moeilijk het ook is soms kan je je eigen problemen niet zelf oplossen en dan is het wel zo fijn iemand te hebben die je echt helpt, echt luistert en waar je je goed/vertrouwd bij voelt!
Jij zegt dat het allemaal wel meevalt, maar 3 mensen die overlijden, grote zorgen om je vader en trouwen en scheiding van je broer en ex-schoonzus in 1 jaar is echt wel wat hoor! 
Andere mensen hebben het misschien wel erger of minder erg, dat is relatief en persoonlijk, zij voelen wat zij voelen en jij voelt wat jij voelt! 
Het kan best zijn dat de hulpverleners die je tot nu toe hebt gehad niet goed voor jou aanvoelen, er zijn genoeg mensen waaronder mijn broertje die eerst een hele hoop hulpverleners krijgen waar geen klik of band of vertrouwen mee is en soms is het dus zoeken naar iemand waar je je wel prettig bij voelt, dat praat ook makkelijker natuurlijk!
En er zijn veel mensen die 1x een verhaal willen en kunnen aanhoren en daarna bij hetzelfde verhaal afhaken, maar er zijn ook mensen die wel bereid zijn echt naar je te luisteren ookal is dat voor een 100ste keer...
Belangrijk is wel om de dingen waar jij mee zit op een goede manier te verwerken.
Vervelend dat je je gevoel niet echt kent omdat je het wegstopt omdat je niemand tot last wil zijn en zelf sterk wil overkomen. 
Gevoelens blijven, hoe ver je ze ook wegstopt tot je ze eruit laat of verwerkt..
Hopelijk vind je iemand waar je wel goed mee kan praten en waar je je prettig bij voelt!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Jorien,
Fijn dat je uitlegt waar je problemen vandaan komen...als er teveel ernstige ziekte's voorkomen bij je oma èn pap en er gebeurd meer in het gezin met je broer en andere zaken dan wordt je daar enorm droevig van...sommigen mensen maken niet zoveel mee in hun leven en andere mensen zoals jij dus een heleboel in korte tijd...dit kan je depressief maken.. :Frown:  hulpverleners zijn prima mensen, maar je moet er wel de juiste klik en gevoel bij hebben...als jij je niet op je gemak voelt heb je een andere instantie nodig of gewoon een andere persoon zoals Luuss hierboven al tegen je verteld..het kost tijd en energie maar misschien kan het je helpen....

òf heb je misschien een andere vertrouwens persoon waar je mee kunt praten...een goede vriendin of lieve buurvrouw of iemand anders die je vertrouwd....òòk ik was op jonge leefijd ( 13) een binnenvetter...maar in de loop der jaren heb ik geleerd om tegen mensen wat te praten die ik volledig vertrouw, en soms helpt dat echt...of je belt iemand op als jij je eenzaam voelt...het is goed om het patroon dan door te prikken waarin je zit, dat kan soms weer een dagje helpen....echte depressie's kunnen jaren duren en deze mensen heben absoluut hulp nodig van pschylogen en medicijnen....andere mensen zijn na ellende zeer somber en hebben òòk hulp nodig maar op een andere manier...kijk waar "jij" behoefte en steun aan kan hebben...iedereen verwerkt verdriet anders, maar het is belangrijk om je te uiten anders wordt je er ziek van en dan krijg je allerlei klachten....het kan opluchten als je even wat vertelt...zelf op deze site kan dat van MediCity...vèèl mensen hebben persoonlijk leed meegemaakt in de vorm van ziekte en andere zaken!!! Ik wens je sterkte....trek aan de bel als je iemand nodig hebt....durf om voor jezelf op te komen...een eigen vriend die komt wel in je leven, het is nu belangrijk om je hoofd leeg te maken en weer een dagje blij te zijn...je stelt je niet aan, je zeurt niet, je praat met ons over je zorgen/probleem....als andere mensen je niet willen begrijpen dan zijn dat je vrienden niet....houd moed Jorien en vraag advies/raad dan wordt je op den duur sterker...je doet het goed om ons wat te vertellen....prettige dag verder en probeer met iemand te praten....ik leef met je mee, en ik begrijp jou ook!.... :Embarrassment: 
Lieve groeten en een dikke knuffel van een onbekende....Elisa.......

----------


## christel1

Wie is er hier bedrijfsleider of weet iets af van een thermische breuk van glas ? Heb een brief terug gekregen van de firma die mijn ramen geplaatst heeft dat de breuk in mijn wc venster komt van een steen of zo wat zeker niet het geval is en dat de verkleuring van mijn profielen komt van slecht poetsen  :Mad: . Ik ben woest, amai als dat een bedrijfsleider is, dan heb ik een MAnaMa (master na master) iemand die nog niet zonder fouten een brief kan opstellen vind ik het niet waard om bedrijfsleider te zijn.... in een brief van nog geen halve pagina staan 5 schrijffouten waaronder zelfs een dt fout... Alles wordt afgedaan als zijnde slecht onderhoud en van de constructiefouten die ik aangegeven heb, wordt niets vermeld. Ik zal nog maar eens een foutloze brief opsturen en horen wat ze dan te vermelden hebben, dan nog wat meer dreigen met jurist en consumentenbond.... Mag ik aan iemand de foto's sturen en vragen wat jullie ervan denken, maar dan heb ik wel jullie persoonlijk emailadres nodig en niet iedereen geeft dat graag. Please ik heb hulp nodig....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
He wat balen en wat slecht zeg dat je zo'n reactie terug krijgt!  :Frown:   :Mad: 
Ik heb helaas geen verstand ervan.
Heb je de foto's ook meegestuurd in je bezwaarschrift?

----------


## christel1

@Luus, ja hoor de foto's zaten er deftig bij en op de achterkant geschreven wat er verkeerd of juist aan was.... Ik haat zo'n firma's die eerst bij je op de proppen komen met allerlei goeie dingens maar als er dan iets verkeerd gaat hun verantwoordelijkheid niet willen opnemen...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja daar heb ik ook een hekel aan aan zulke praktijken!
Wij hebben sinds onze huisrenovatie ook te maken gehad met zulke praktijken, roosters voor achter in de kozijnen en zijraam kwamen pas na een half jaar zeiken bij dat bedrijf, schoorsteenveger had onze kap gemold omdat die verrot was wat niet zo bleek toen ik de kap beneden zag (is nog op radar een uitzending over geweest over mallafide schoorsteenvegers) en tegels voor de keuken lieten erg lang op zich wachten, kreeg er soms een punthoofd van want pap is te makkelijk met die dingen dus ging ik er maar achteraan, maar is echt niet fijn om steeds niks te bereiken tot je dreigt met een rechtzaak!

----------


## Suske'52

@ CHRISTEL :Smile:  Waarom dreig je bij betrokken firma er niet mee ,dat je contact gaat opnemen met 'economische zaken' ......????Om hun handelswijze te melden daar .... over 't algeneem zijn ze dan nogal vlug. :Wink: Ik hoop dat er vlug een oplossing komt .  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Ja dreigen met advocaten en rechters en consumentenprogramma's of met contact opnemen met 'economische zaken' werkt idd vaak wel... helaas dat de firma's eerder meestal niet meewerken...

----------


## christel1

@Suske en Luus, economische zaken ? daar heb ik nu nog nooit van gehoord, ik zal eens gaan googlen hoe en met wie ik daar contact kan opnemen, maar die firma ga ik zeker aan niemand aanbevelen..... 14000 euro en geen service, dat vind ik er echt over, zeker als je weet dat dat raampje maar 290 euro kost (plaatsing niet inbegrepen), maar ik ga er echt niet voor opdraaien.... over mijn lijk

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ik gokte dat Suske daar het ministerie van economische zaken mee bedoelde en dat werkt ook heel goed als dreiging  :Wink: 
Amai dat is heel veel geld zeg voor zo'n stel prutsers  :EEK!: 
Ik begrijp heel goed dat je die kosten niet wil betalen omdat het niet goed geplaatst is! 
Kan je bij http://www.test-aankoop.be/ (Belgische consumentenbond) of bij http://www.eccbelgie.be/ (Het Europees Centrum voor de Consument biedt gratis juridisch advies en begeleiding bij jouw grensoverschrijdende aankopen in Europa) of bij http://www.oivo.be/ (Volgens de statuten heeft het OIVO tot doel "een technische hulp te verstrekken aan de verbruikersorganisaties, de consumptiefunctie te valoriseren en de bescherming van de consumenten te bevorderen".) je klacht niet neerleggen?

----------


## christel1

Amai, bedankt Luus voor je opzoekingswerk, ik ga er direct eens naar kijken als ik thuis kom van de cardio
Een dikke kus allemaal

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Graag gedaan hoor, ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt en dat een van die organisaties je kan en wil verder helpen!
Ik heb wel al ergens op een forum gelezen dat die Test Aankoop niet zo vlug is en soms alleen verwijst naar een advocaat, maarja niet geprobeerd is nooit raak  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@christel-luuss :Smile:  idd. ik bedoelde ' ministerie van economische zaken ' mij niet voldoende uitgedrukt ...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  in het verleden 30 jaar terug,heb ik ook met een firma eens gebotst nochtans had ik zelfs geen offerte ,juist mondeling afspraak .... ik had gewoon een prijs gevraagd over bepaald artikel ......besteld..... dan kreeg ik de factuur ....meer dan het dubbele .....na 2 telefoontjes was de zaakvoerder bereid om aan de afspraak( prijs mondeling)zich te houden anders had ik de mannen van economische zaken op hem afgestuurt ......die draaien dan de boel binnenste buiten in hun bedrijf .....en na een paar klachten mogen ze soms de boel sluiten .....ik ben geen moeilijk mens maar van mijn centen moeten ze afblijven .....en echtgenoot heeft altijd in de verkoop gezeten en wanneer een klant een klacht neerlegt komen ze langs ....

----------


## Suske'52

@Luuss  :Smile:  dat klopt luuss ...bij Test Aankoop werkt men traag .... ook gehoord dat er een serieus bedrag meegemoeid moet zijn eer dat ze op treden .....de firma zal vlugger reageren met te dreigen van 'ministerie van economische zaken'......SUCCES Christel  :Wink: ...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Ah fijn dat je in het verleden toch je gelijk kreeg bij die firma!
Ja is wel zo netjes dat als een klant problemen of een klacht heeft het bedrijf komt kijken wat er aan de hand is! 
Dat is wel een verschil, wij hebben hier wel meer consumentenprogramma's en instanties waar je aan de bel kan trekken als iets niet klopt...en bij radar kan je een warme douche geven aan een bedrijf dat goed gehandeld heeft of een koude douche aan een bedrijf dat lecht gehandeld heeft  :Smile: 
Naja hopelijk kan Christel wat met de links die ik heb opgezocht en wat met jou advies en krijgt zij ook haar gelijk!

----------


## Suske'52

@ luuuss :Smile:  ja ik ken dat programma ...we zien wel elke week niet, maar gisterenavd. nu wel ..de warme of koude douche ...was die dame vd. tweeling die haar kinderwagen gestolen was, en de firma haar een totaal nieuwe schonk ....belangloos ...toff.... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Daarjuist heeft de vertegenwoordiger van die firma me opgebeld, maar ik zat bij de cardio of in de wagen en had mijn gsm op stil gezet... ik heb hem dan opgebeld maar nu zat hij in de wagen, hij gaat me straks terugbellen als hij thuis is maar of ik iets postiefs mag verwachten dat weet ik natuurlijk nog niet. Meestal hebben ze voor alles een uitleg... 
Ik zal eens meer naar de NL zenders moeten kijken maar veel krijgen we er in B niet meer op tv... NL1-2 en dat is het geloof ik....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Ja vind ik zo tof als een bedrijf zoiets goeds doet  :Big Grin: 

@ Christel,
Ik hoop op positief nieuws voor je!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik duim ook voor je Christel!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Niks van goed nieuws voor mij.... de glasbreuk is geen fabricagefout, ik mag op mijn kop staan donderen, er zou zogezegd iemand een steen ingegooid hebben, ja wadde, wie gaat hem daar nu mee bezig houden om half vier in de morgen als er een pak sneeuw ligt en dan zou volgens mij het glas van binnen naar buiten gebarsten zijn, hier is er gewoon het middeldste deel van het raam het spouwgedeelte gevallen aan de binnenzijde en in 1 geheel. Steeninslag zou betekenen dat je glas toch op een plaats een gat vertoont, niet dus, als je het glas dat van binnen zit nu, gewoon terug in het gat plaatst dan past dit perfect. Nu wachten op de brandverzekering, wat die gaan antwoorden....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Wat ontzettend stom dat die vent van die firma zo reageert!
Als ik een ruit zou ingooien zie je aan de buitenkant een gat of barst zien en niet aan de binnenkant  :EEK!:  
Hopelijk komt er iemand van de brandverzekering langs om te kijken, zouden ze van die firma ook moeten doen!  :Mad:

----------


## Ronald68

@ Christel,
Nog steeds niet fatsoenlijk opgelost lees ik. Hier nomen we dat een balle tent. 

Ik heb het belachelijk druk op mijn werk (zit ik nu ook nog), maar het is bijna weekeind gelukkig. Maar erger nog is dat Feyenoord gisteren van ajakkes verloren heeft. Duurt nog wel ff voor ik daar weer over heen ben.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
He vervelend dat je het alweer belachelijk druk hebt op je werk, hopelijk heb je binnenkort wat meer rust aldaar!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Ik vindt het zeer belabberd voor jou...je bent er al lang mee bezig met dat geneuzel om dat raam..belachelijk dat ze ( de firma)  :Mad:  jou nog op geen enkele manier tegemoet komen...nu dus wachten op een andere verzekeringsman...tjonge onbegrijpelijk allemaal....Succes maar weer....Liefssssss

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@ christel: Vervelend allemaal ja!

Pfff is school oook verschikkelijk klote ja! Volgende week is laatste x lessen en dan zit blok 2 er alweer op! Dan die week een portfolio week, dus 1 dag sportdag, 1 dag een cultuur dag, en 1 dag naar school voor een 3 kwartier gesprekje...........
Dus nu verschikkelijk druk met school hebben, de laatste opdrachten maken nouja moest eigelijks alles nog maken, gelukkig ben ik nu aardig bij!! Nog een paar opdrachten en dan klaar voor school :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Mag ook wel, want ben verschikkelijk moeeee en wil geewoon weer rust!!!

Fijn weekend allemaal!

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## christel1

:Mad: Ik ga me nog eens afreageren.... van die vertegenwoordiger die hier in 2004 geweest is heb ik een bot antwoord gekregen dat het geen constructiefout kon zijn en ook geen thermische breuk maar waarschijnlijk vandalisme en dat ik mijn verzekering hiervan op de hoogte moest brengen....
Deze morgen om kwart voor negen krijg ik een berichtje van mijn dochter dat nu het raampje in de deur gebarsten is..... :Mad: . Ja dus.... ik ben dus deze middag naar huis gekomen en heb de politie gebeld, die waren hier heel snel en die hebben dus een vaststelling gedaan. Ik had uitgelegd aan de 101 centrale dat het ging om ofwel poging tot inbraak ofwel vandalisme. Allé de politie komt hier toe, die stellen vast dat het zeker geen poging tot inbraak kon zijn en ook geen vandalisme omdat er nergens een steen-kogel of andere inslag te bemerken viel en kunnen dan ook geen proces-verbaal gaan opstellen. Die mensen waren heel vriendelijk. Heb dan foto's genomen en ben terug naar mijn ventje gereden omdat je ze daar in de Delhaize direct kan afprinten....Ik ben zo moe-ofgefokt omdat alles de laatste tijd tegenvalt.... Ik weet het echt niet meer. Volgens mijn brandverzekering heb ik wel recht op rechtsbijdstand, dus maandag bellen met mijn verzekeringsagent en zo snel mogelijk langs gaan met al mijn documenten en al mijn gegevens.... Ik zal maar al alles op papier beginnen te zetten en er eens goed over nadenken.... 
Op 14 februari moet ik al naar de rechtbank gaan voor een ander feit, toen ik in april opgenomen was in het ziekenhuis zat ik op een avond in de lift met een man, die is me beginnen bepotelen en ik had dit dan aangegeven aan de verpleging, ook bij de politie (die zijn naar het ziekenhuis gekomen) en klacht opgesteld wegens "aanranding van de eerbaarheid" maar bewijs dat maar eens, mijn klachten zijn psychologisch, ik durf de lift niet meer in met iemand die vreemd is....
Morgen ga ik een nieuw foto-album aanmaken met de foto's erop van mijn raam en deur, dus mannen en vrouwen, allemaal daarheen voor advies.... ik denk dat ik slecht ga slapen deze avond....  :EEK!:

----------


## christel1

Nu kan ik al geen foto-album meer aanmaken ook..... ik val dood nu....

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Christel ... het zit je allemaal niet mee hé meid!!
Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

http://www.renoglas.nl/isolatieglas.html
Dit heb ik gevonden op internet.... het is dat aluminiumprofiel dat ontbreekt bij het dubbelglas van mijn ramen in het toilet, in de deur en ook boven op de badkamer, dat is dan toch wel degelijk een constructiefout he ? Gaan jullie eens een kijkje nemen ? 
Thanks

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jorien,
Succes met alle opdrachten en overige drukte op school!

@ Christel,
Heb je ook bewijs van de politie gekregen dat het geen inbraak/vandalisme was of een nummer van een contactpersoon zodat je dat kan voorleggen aan de firma of tijdens een eventuele rechtzaak? Als die aluminium strip ontbreekt is dat wel degelijk een constructiefout, want die strip moet daar zitten! 
Wel fijn dat je recht hebt op gratis bijstand volgens de verzekering en ik zag dat het gelukt is foto-album aan te maken  :Smile:  Zo hoort een glas er niet uit te zien  :EEK!:  Daar moet de firma toch echt iets mee gaan doen! Misschien kan iemand van een andere firma gratis komen kijken en zijn/haar oordeel geven?!
He vervelend ook dat je volgende maand een rechtzaak hebt, is moeilijk te bwijzen idd, dus hoop op het beste voor je!
Heel veel sterkte!!!

----------


## christel1

Blijkbaar heb ik geen recht op rechtsbijstand via de brandverzekering, nochtans stond het er in koeien van letters op... Ja de politie die zet in hun verslag gewoon dat ze hier geweest zijn en voor welke reden maar kunnen geen proces-verbaal opstellen voor iets wat er gewoon niet is gebeurd... ja ik kreeg er maar 2 foto's op op dat album meer lukte mij niet.... 
Er wil gewoon niemand van de firma komen om een vaststelling te doen...iemand van een andere firma kan komen om vaststelling te doen, maar dat gaan ze dan afdoen als oneerlijke concurrentie, het moet echt een expert zijn van de verzekeringsmaatschappij of iemand die ik zelf aan stel, maar dan draag ik de kosten weer zelf.... Ik weet het niet meer.... Ik word f.... gek denk ik .....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Hebben ze ook uitgelegd waarom je geen recht hebt op gratis rechtsbijstand, is namelijk niet normaal als het wel in de voorwaarden staat en het in grote koeieletters vermeld staat!
Ja politie kan geen proces verbaal opstellen, maar wel hun conclusie opschrijven van wat zij aangetroffen hebben en dat kan ook waardevol zijn voor bij eventuele rechtzaak...
Belachelijk dat niemand van de firma wil komen voor een vaststelling  :Mad:  Ik zou zeggen ga ze aan hun oren meeslepend ophalen of ga heen en neem een kennis mee die zich voordoet als advocaat dan heb je gelijk dreigmiddel bij je en misschien dat ze dan wel langs gaan komen???

----------


## christel1

@Luus, eerlijk ik heb er geen bal van begrepen van alles wat die verzekeringsagent me heeft uitgelegd. Ik ga een smsje sturen naar mijn ventje en aan hem vragen om de verzekeringsagent op te bellen want ik geraak er niet aan uit meer. Ik ben zo moe.... nu heb ik al een mail teruggekregen voor een offerte met gewoon de prijs op zonder BTW (hoeveel is de btw nu) en verder niks, hoe kan ik dat nu gaan doorsturen naar mijn verzekeringsagent, 't is een mailtje van een lijntje lang.... Ik ben zo opgefokt dat het niet mooi meer is....

----------


## christel1

Heb vandaag mijn dr op het nieuws gezien (vrt en vtm), Dr Coucke, endocrinoloog en gespecialiseerd in CVS-Fibro. De orde van geneesheren willen hem voor 2 jaar schorsen omwille van zijn voorschrijfpraktijken.... had ik het geweten ik had daar ook gestaan om hem te steunen. Jullie kunnen het interview zien op de site van www.deredactie.be en daar kan je naar video-opnames gaan, daar zal je mensen enkel maar goeie dingens horen zeggen van Dr Coucke, niets negatiefs. 
Voor degene die digitale tv hebben, het nieuws kan je altijd gratis opvragen op VRT en op VTM, aub ga eens kijken, het kost jullie niets, ik ga misschien een FB pagina oprichten voor hem.... ik wil actie tegen de stommiteiten van de orde van geneesheren en tegen het RIZIV die hem de monsterboete al opgelegd heeft van 600.000 € en hem nu nog voor 2 jaar wil schorsen.... die dr heeft mijn leven gered, letterlijk en figuurlijk waarvoor ik hem eeuwig dankbaar zal zijn...

----------


## christel1

http://www.standaard.be/artikel/deta...kelid=3835C9OL
Aub, alle CVS en fibropatiënten lees dit artikel misschien hebben jullie er wat aan, wat de orde van geneesheren beweren is flauwe kul, Dr Coucke is ne rare kwiet maar weet wel waarover hij praat, zeker als het over CVS en fibro gaat 
Groetjes 
Christel

----------


## christel1

Ik had maagproblemen, spierproblemen, herpesvirus ed.... en nee het zit niet tussen jullie oren, laat het jullie niet aanpraten, echt niet

----------


## christel1

http://www.deredactie.be/cm/vrtnieuw...13987/1.948393
Ga eens kijken, heb het jullie makkelijk gemaakt

----------


## Agnes574

Die dr Coucke hoort idd een medaille te krijgen ipv een schorsing en boete!

Het is een van de weinige dokters die CVS/Fibro patienten écht probeert te helpen ... en dat wordt dan maar afgestraft???
Er is hier op MC ook al een petitie geweest die je kon tekenen ... zal 's kijken waar die staat nu ... TEKENEN ALLEMAAL!!
...Ik weet zéker dattie ergens staat nog, maar kan enkel de oproep voor dr Uyttersprot vinden...

Maak jij maar een facebookpagina aan Christel  :Wink: , als die er nog niet is!
Iedereen hoort die dr te steunen of je nu bij hem onder behandeling bent of niet (ik heb het 'ongeluk' in de Universitaire-ziekenhuis-molen te zitten > van het kastje naar de muur zonder enige verbetering!)

----------


## christel1

Ik heb eens gezocht maar er bestaat nog zo geen FB pagina, ik ga eens vragen aan mijn ventje hoe ik dat moet doen want die dokters (dr Coucke en Dr uyttersprot verdienen echt een medaille)
Ik heb ook in een UZ gezeten, in Jette, daar konden ze me niet helpen en dan via via bij Dr Coucke terechtgekomen, toen nog in Jan Portael in Vilvoorde, ik weet niet of hij daar nu nog werkt maar Lokeren is ook niet te ver voor mij en eigenlijk voor jou ook niet (van Gent uit dan, 't zal in het midden liggen voor ons beide). Ook in Dendermonde bij een reumatologe (kon me ook niet helpen), heb veel ziekenhuizen gezien hoor maar ik heb geluk gehad dat ik bij Dr Coucke terecht kon, als je wilt kan ik je ook zijn thuistfnr bezorgen, je kan al je docs meenemen (zeker bloedonderzoeken) en als hij kan zal hij je zeker helpen. Misschien met alle CVS patiënten eens een mars op Brussel organiseren ook al is het moeilijk voor veel mensen om zoiets te doen. Misschien krijgen we dan eens "gehoor" ipv te zeggen dat het "tussen onze oren zit". Ik ga dat eens uitzoeken se hoe ik een FB pagina moet aanmaken....

----------


## christel1

Ah er stond vandaag ook een artikel over hem in Het Nieuwsblad, snel naar de winkel om het te halen, ik heb het, kan nog altijd copies maken en aan iedereen doorsturen want op de site van het Nieuwsblad heb ik het niet gevonden, anders stond het er al op...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel en Agnes,
Was idd alleen petitie tegen dokter Uyttersprot, maar heb even gegoogled en vond een petitie voor beide "MEAB vzw start deze petitie op, om beide getroffen artsen, Dr. Coucke en Dr. Uyttersprot, te steunen." Zie en teken op http://www.meab.be/Petitie%20RIZIV%202010.htm 
Er is een facebook pagina genaamd stop de heppzucht.

----------


## christel1

@Luus, die petitie heb ik al getekend, ik ga snel es kijken op FB wat ik daar kan doen
Je bent een schat
Christel

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ik heb beide petities getekend  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik en iedereen die ik ken hebben die petities ook getekend!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik had eind dec/begin jan een aanvraag voor mijn OVchipkaart opgestuurd en zou binnen 3 a 4 week die kaart krijgen, bel ik er vorige week achteraan blijkt dat ze mijn hele aanvraag niet ontvangen hebben  :Confused:   :Mad:  Dus nu een nieuwe aanvraag opsturen en mijn pap en broertje maar vragen of zij mijn reiskosten willen vergoeden want ik moet verplicht op school zijn morgen en donderdag en volgende week begint het echt.
Verder had iemand mij 4 studieboeken toegezegd en een dag later kreeg ik een mail dat ze de boeken aan iemand anders deed  :Frown:   :Confused: 
PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja meid, soms kan het even allemaal niet mee zitten hé!
Hoop dat snel in orde komt.

Liefs Do

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Hey meid, dat is flink balen van die boeken èn die OV Jaarkaart.... :Mad:  hufterssssssss ehh tja dat vind tik gewoon, wat sneu voor je, Maar ik wens je succes met de nieuwe aanvraag....heb een fijne dag verder meissie...

Liefs Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do en Elisabeth,
Retourtje met de trein naar school kost 30 eu per dag en dat heb ik niet, dus hoop dat ze mijn aanvraag dit keer wel ontvangen en dan die OVkaart snel opsturen, want vind het niks dat pap en/of broertje dat moeten betalen!
Als ik benodigde boeken niet op tijd heb kopieer ik wel van medestudenten wat ik nodig heb... boeken zijn echt duur, heb er nu 7 van de 15, dus nog 8 te gaan...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Studeren kost geld hé meid, je moet het mij niet vertellen. Hoop echt voor dat je snel je OVkaart hebt want dagelijks 30 euro is wel duur "amai" :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja studeren kost geld en in NL willen ze dat nog duurder maken  :Confused: 
Ja ik hoop ook dat ik die kaart snel krijg...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Heb je dan geen recht op een beurs?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ik ben in 2003 begonnen met mijn eerste HBO studie die ik door omstandigheden gestopt ben, heb daarna gewerkt om schuld van die studie terug te betalen en nu ik dus er klaar voor ben om weer te studeren blijkt dat ik alleen geld krijg als ik in augustus 2012 klaar ben en dat ben ik niet, als ik het wel neem moet ik als ik bv 70 euro krijg 140 euro gaan terugbetalen als ik klaar ben met deze studie en dat zie ik niet zitten, dus dan maar alleen het reisproduct want dat lenen bij de overheid is goedkoper dan nu retourkaartjes of abonnementen voor de trein te kopen.

----------


## christel1

@Luus, je hebt toch altijd pech he... amai en dat is ook niet niks 30 euro per dag moeten betalen om naar school te gaan gewoon omdat ze je papieren niet ontvangen hebben, ook niet normaal meer he. En als je het maar na weken hebt, dat gaat aardig oplopen... Moet je dan eigenlijk gaan lenen bij de overheid voor je studies of voor je OV kaart ? Ik snap dat systeem eigenlijk niet goed. Valérie zit op de univ in Brussel en met een bewijs van school krijgt zij korting op haar abonnement en meer moet ik daarvoor niet doen (ik heb wel meer korting omdat ik nog bij de NMBS gewerkt heb)... ik betaal bijna niks voor haar, nog geen 30 euro voor een heel jaar heen en terug alle dagen naar Brussel (60 km per dag)....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ik hoop dat je mn uitleg snapt, vind het zelf soms ook lastig omdat er nogal eens wat veranderd  :Confused:  
Als je begint met een MBO/HBO/Universitaire opleiding moet je je inschrijven bij een school, als de inschrijving is goedgekeurd kan je studiefinanciering en een ovchipkaart aanvragen bij DUO (voormalig IB-groep). Dan krijg je een basisbeurs (hoogte geld afhankelijk van thuis of uitwonend en hoogte inkomen ouders) en ovchipkaart, als je binnen 10 jaar een opleiding afmaakt krijg je dat geld en hoef je niks terug te betalen, echter moet je dan wel MBO niveau 4 minstens hebben gehaald en moet het niveau op je diploma staan (er bestaat ook niveau 1, 2 en 3). Daarnaast kan je extra geld lenen als je niet genoeg hebt aan basisbeurs en dat extra geld moet je altijd terug betalen.
Als je stopt met je studie en geen nieuwe begint dan krijg je een jaar na het stoppen een melding om terug te betalen.
Ik ben in 2003 begonnen met mijn eerste HBO studie en die heb ik niet afgemaakt en dus loopt mijn tijd tot augustus 1013 waar binnen ik een opleiding mag halen zonder terug te betalen, echter duurt mijn opleiding 4 jaar vanaf nu en dus moet ik terug betalen. Voor elke maand dat je geld en de ovchipkaart krijgt wat onterecht is omdat je studie al afgelopen is of je gestopt bent moet je het bedrag per maand dubbel terugbetalen zowel voor het geld als voor de ovkaart, als je wel studeert maar er langer dan 10 jaar over doet dan moet je voor die ovkaart 100 eu per maand terugbetalen en het geld moet je dubbel terugbetalen, tenminste dit is mij de laatste keer verteld. 
Ik heb dus alleen voor de kaart gekozen omdat ik anders als ik losse retourtjes koop 30,30 kwijt ben per dag of als ik een maandkaart koop ik 250 eu ongeveer kwijt ben en dat is zeker meer dan 100 euro lening van de DUO. Helaas zijn mijn 2 MBO diploma's niet niveau 4 dus krijg ik geen kwijtschelding, mij was dit eerder ook niet verteld, alleen dat als ik een diploma had ik kwijtschelding kreeg, maarja tijden veranderden en regels dus ook.
Nu wil de NL regering dat de hoogte van de studiefinanciering omlaag gaat en dat als studenten 5 jaar ipv 4 jaar over hun opleiding doen voor dat extra jaar 3000 eu gaan betalen en dat de onderwijsinstellingen ook dat bedrag per leerling gaan betalen. 
De regering denkt dat dat een stimulans is om de lessen beter te maken voor de scholen en dat de leerlingen beter hun best gaan doen, ik denk echter dat het niet ten goede komt...

----------


## Agnes574

Afreageren; 
Op 13dec 2010 een slaapbankje gekocht bij Leenbakker ... het bankje was bruin zoals het hoorde, maar de kussens die erbij horen waren de zwarte variant!!!
Nu, bijna 2 maanden later heb ik nog steeds niet de juiste (bruine) kussens....gggrrrr!!!!
Als ik om de zoveel tijd bel zeggen ze dat ze niets in de hand hebben omdat die kussens gemaakt moeten worden in Slovakije... ook mijn poging om de show-room kussens dan te nemen tegen een kleine korting was nul op nul ... ik wordt er stilaan stiepelgek van!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Slechte service zeg  :Confused: 
Hopelijk komt het snel eens in orde!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Dat is wel een hele boterham hé Luuss, en en een kostelijke affaire vind. Hier in Belgie zijn die wetten helemaal anders. Ben toch blij dat ik hier in Belgie woon alé op dat vlak toch.
Mijn dochter doet nu ook hoge school, en die haar boeken zijn ook vrij duur, maar door dat ik een minimum inkomen heb krijgt zij nu een kleine beurs.


Een jaar geleden hebben ze een misrekening gedaan van mijn maandelijkse uitbetaling van mijn loon/ziekengeld. Het hele verhaal staat op één van de topics. Nu hebben ze besloten na een goed jaar van overleg dat ik dat bedrag(3000euro)moet terug betalen pfff :Frown: 
Weet je rechten zijn rechten en plichten zijn plichten, en als een mens iets moet terug betalen geen probleem, maar vind wel dat ze van in begin mogen zien of dat ik recht heb op dat bedrag of niet. Zeker als ge een aantal keren belt voor te vragen of ik daar recht op heb.
Blij ben ik er totaal niet om, maar gelukkig mag ik het wel maandelijks afbetalen.
Eerst verlangde ze dat ik dat ineens terug betaalde, maar dat vertik ik, en dat mogen ze niet vragen. Is niet mijn schuld  :Mad: ze moeten hun werk ginder ook maar goed.
Ach weet je, een mens is op de dag van vandaag nooit gerust. Dan denk ge nu gaat alles goed, en dan komt er weer iets anders in de bus pfff :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja is een hele kostelijke affaire, vind het jammer dat ze tegen mij zeiden eerst dat als ik een diploma had ik kwijtschelding kreeg, toen 2 dure mbo opleidingen heb gedaan en diploma's gehaald en geen kwijtschelding kreeg omdat ik niet aan nieuwe eisen voldeed die er dus eerst niet waren  :Frown:  
Ale das ook wat zeg, zo'n bedrag kan alleen een miljonair ook ophoesten! Ben blij dat je het in termijnen terug kan betalen! Is ook slecht dat ze zulke fouten maken waardoor vele mensen zoals jij in problemen komen!

----------


## christel1

@Luus, amai zeg, dat lijkt me heel duur die OV kaart van jou en die studies. De werkgevers willen allemaal hooggeschoolde mensen, zelfs hier in B kom je zonder bachelor (hoge school niveau dus, niveau 1 van vroeger) bijna nergens meer aan de bak. Je vindt gewoon geen werk meer, zelfs niet om aan de lopende band te gaan staan in een fabriek bij wijze van spreken... 't is wel zo als je je jaar moet overdoen dan je dan dat jaar geen recht hebt op een studietoelage maar zelf alles moet betalen maar dat is dan nog peanuts in vergelijking met jullie in NL. Inschrijving aan een hogeschool of universiteit is hier ongeveer iets van een 550 euro zonder studiefinanciering, met komt het op 80 euro aan de univ en 100 aan de hoge school. Met mijn inkomen heeft mijn dochter recht op een volledige studiebeurs (1800 euro per jaar), ze moet dit niet terug betalen ook al lukt ze haar studie niet en haar treinabonnement kost me ook niet veel, maar dat is wel omdat ik nog bij de NMBS gewerkt heb en ze dan recht heeft op een heel goedkoop abonnement (een jaar abonnement van Buggenhout - Brussel komt op iets van een 30 euro), dat is nog geen retourtje voor jou voor 1 dag op en af te rijden. 
@Do, ja hier weten we goed wat onze plichten zijn, maar niet wat onze rechten zijn. Je moet overal achter aan gaan. Ik heb vorige week met mijn mutualiteit gebeld om te vragen of ik geen recht had op het omnio-statuut, dan krijg je vermindering op alles, gas, electriciteit, telefoon, waterverbruik, kadastraal inkomen, belastingen, bus, doktersopleg, apotheek, kiné (meer terugbetaling) en ik denk zelfs op de aankoop van een wagen dat je dan maar 6 % BTW moet betalen ipv 21 maar daar ben ik niet zeker van maar je moet er wel naar vragen.... ik ben daar per toeval op uitgekomen, je moet eens gaan googlen op omniostatuut, daar kan je alles doorlezen, misschien heb je zonder het te weten er ook recht op. Als het juist is wat ik uitgerekend heb, heb ik daar recht op maar ze komen het me niet vertellen hoor, dan gaat er een bom ontploffen denk ik en het straffe is.... mijn mutualiteit is de NMBS, mijn pensioen wordt uitbetaald door de NMBS, ze weten perfect wie ik ten laste heb want dan mag je 2844 bij tellen per persoon (ik heb mijn dochter ten laste).... en ik woon niet wettelijk samen met iemand en mijn zoon is niet meer ten laste van mij, want je moet goed tussen de regeltjes kunnen lezen hoor, onder "gezin" verstaan ze de "wettelijke partner" of als je gehuwd bent en wettelijke partner dat is enkel als je een samenlevingscontract laat opstellen bij de gemeente. Als ik las op internet zou je denken dat de inkomsten van mijn zoon ook worden meegeteld maar op de formulieren staat enkel echtgenoot of wettelijk samenwonende partner.... en ook de inkomsten uit vakantiewerk worden niet meegeteld als je daar bang voor bent, en ik zie nergens iets staan van alimentatie die ik zou moeten aangeven van mijn dochter, dus daar mogen ze ook geen rekening mee houden.... maar ja als je het niet weet kan je het ook niet vragen. Maar in mijn situatie weet de NMBS maar al te goed wat ik verdien, en wie ik ten laste heb, ze moeten mijn identificatienr maar intypen en ze weten alles, maar toch moet ik van alles copies nemen (inkomsten, loon, belastingsbrief) terwijl ze eigenlijk al alles hebben. Ne mens zou van minder kregel lopen, zeker als nu zou blijken dat ik daar al minstens 2 jaar recht op zou hebben gehad.... 
Het bedrag voor 2010 om recht te hebben op dat omniostatuut bedraagt 15364,99 euro te verhogen met voor je dochter 2844,47, je schrijft dat je een klein inkomen hebt, dus neem je loonstrookjes of wat dan ook erbij en ga eens tellen.... , kom je aan een inkomen van 18208 euro.... als je dat niet hebt dan kan je van alles wat ik hierboven opgenoemd heb, een sociaal tarief genieten.... ja mensen die van het OCMW leven, die weten dat wel want het OCMW rekent het voor hen uit maar ik leef niet van het OCMW dus ik wist het niet, nu verwacht ik nog een telefoontje en dan stuur ik alles op, ook al zal het maar voor een jaar of 3 maar zijn, ik kan er dan toch maar van genieten...En ik ga dan eens ferm van mijnen theater gaan maken bij mijn mutualiteit, ze zullen het in Brussel horen donderen zelle.... 
Dat moest ook eens van mijn hart... se opgelucht nu

----------


## christel1

Ik hoop dat je geen wettelijk samenlevingscontract opgesteld hebt met je vriend want anders kan je er naar fluiten....en anders als je denkt dat je er recht op hebt, neem contact op met je mutualiteit en zij sturen je de documenten op "verklaring op erewoord"

----------


## Agnes574

In België zijn het mutualiteiten, welke in NL zorgverzekeraars heten  :Wink: ... en er zijn héééél veel verschillen tussen belgische en nederlandse zorgverzekeraars ... je kunt dat gewoonweg in niets vergelijken met elkaar!

----------


## christel1

Ja maar van dat omniostatuut dat had ik er voor de Belgen opgezet omdat veel mensen die op invaliditeit staan en maar een klein inkomen hebben dat eigenlijk niet weten en al de voordelen aan hun neus zien voorbij gaan... want ze komen het je ook niet zeggen of brengen op een gouden paplepel...

----------


## Agnes574

Héél goed van je Christel!!

Geld vragen en betalen laten ze je zo snel mogelijk altijd doen, maar teruggeven of krijgen waar je recht op hebt; ho maar, daar mag je zelf achteraangaan anders krijg je niets!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
In principe kost elke HBO studie per jaar momenteel tussen 1700-1900 euro collegegeld en dan nog boeken en readers voor 400-800 euro (ale als ik zo mn vrienden en vriendinnen hoor), iedere leerling krijgt OV en stufi en als je diploma binnen 10 jaar haalt hoef je OV en stufi niet terug te betalen, alleen de een krijgt als basis stufi thuiswonend 60 eu en de ander 250 eu per maand (afhankelijk inkomen ouders he) en met uitwonend krijg je meer maar kan ook grote verschillen in zitten.
Ik moet terugbetalen dus neem ik geen stufi, wel OV want is goedkoper die te lenen dan om treinkaartjes of treinabonnement los te kopen.

@ Agnes,
Ja is belachelijk dat instanties altijd rap zijn met geld vragen/rekeningen en dat je erachteraan moet om geld waar je recht op hebt terug te krijgen!

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja; dat is idd wel zo als je er zelf niet overal achter gaat zitten, komt er niets in orde en weet je niet waar je recht op hebt. Is wel zo dat ik zowiezo geen recht heb op dat omnio-statuut, is nl zo dat ik nog gedeelte geld krijg van mijn werk en dat het nog allemaal in beroep is. Het is nog niet officieel uitgesproken hoe het verder moet met mij. Kan best zijn dat ik in de toekomst aangepast werk moet gaan zoeken(maar dan wel deeltijds). Tja is een heel gedoe hoor man man:confused zal blij zijn dat ik weet waar ik sta. En wat betreft dat samenlevingscontract denk dat ik dat niet heb, moet dat als ge getrouwd zijt?

Ach; we zullen wel zien wat de toekomst brengt, maak me er niet meer druk in. Dat heeft toch totaal geen zin.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik baal ervan dat ik mezelf heb 'opgebrand' ... ferm over m'n grenzen gegaan; CVS niet in dagelijks leven 'ingepast' en nu moeten boeten met keelontsteking, spier- en gewrichtsontstekingen... morgen ga ik proberen een hele dag te slapen ...
Zou graag zondag naar die babyborrel gaan, mr met een keelontsteking zou dat niet fair zijn tegenover de baby, moeder en andere gasten!! Hopelijk voel ik me zondag beter!!
Straks aan m'n apotheekster 's vragen of ik nog besmettelijk ben als ik me zondag beter voel en die witte stippen weg zijn ... vrees van wel eerlijk gezegd...
GGGGGGGGGGgggggggggggggggRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrr

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Ja meid, dat is niet alles hé een keelontsteking hebben verzorg u maar goed, en probeer u vooral niet op te winden(makkelijk gezegd).
Heb daar vroeger ook heel veel last van gehad, en sinds ik gestopt ben met roken is dat veel geminderd.
Veel camillethee drinken met honing dat verzacht, en als erg is zal je wel antibiotica moeten nemen.
Zal voor je duimen dat je tegen zondag beter bent.

Beterschap en heel veel liefs Do x

----------


## christel1

@Do, ja jij bent gehuwd, dat is ook waar, was het eventjes vergeten... ja dan kan je het zowiezo schudden, dan heb je nergens recht op eigenlijk.... vergeef je het me ?

----------


## dotito

@Christel, 

Daar moet ik nog eens een nachtje overslapen hoor :Confused: Natuurlijk vergeef ik het je :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoi hoi, 

@ Luus Kan je niet beter een week kaart kopen? Dat is toch goedkoper dan elke dag 30 euro gaan dokken?? Misschien een idee hoor

Pfff dikke [email protected] school joh! Had vandaag een portfolio gesprek van 9-10 uur samen emt 2 andere studenten wtf zo kun je toch geen persoonlijke dingen vertellen!! Maarja komen we daar om 9 uur en ja hor geen coach te bekennen enne komt ze der eindelijk omme kwart over 9 nog eens een keertje aan en ja hor potverdorie wat een gesprek was dat! We hadden het over of we de bewijzen hebben gehaald en nouja wij vertelde dat 1 les niet goed ging maar ze luisterde amper en dan vraagt ze; wat wil je nou dat ik hier mee doe.. Nou wat denk jezelf!! Jij bent toch potverdorie onze coach! Tering zeg al die rot leraren, hadden we het over dat het rooster gewoon te lang is en vooral niet redelijk! zegt ze van ja wat denk je waar je hier mee heen moet.. Nou eummm wie denk je nou wel niet? naar je COACH toch????? Tering nee hoor daar heb je ook alweer niets aan!!!! tering rot gesprekk!! Neem je allerlei spullen mee omdat dat moest en dan kijken ze der niet eens na wtf neem ik dat dan alles mee! Helemaaal klaar met deze school nu!!!!!!! 
Word er ook nog eens van je verwacht dat je van 10 uur tot kwart voor 1 op school blijft wachten voor les.. Oke wij dachten van naja moeten maar heen is laatste les en krijgen vast wel een bewijs maar neeeee hor, wat hoorden we van die [email protected] docenten wij als klas kregen geen bewijs omdat hun 3 keer er niet waren en wij vorige week te druk met de open dag hadden.. Hallooooohooo wtf wij kunnen der toch niets aan doen dat hun der niet eens waren! Tering zeg dikke rot bende daar en dan verwachten ze ook nog eens dat we serieus mee doen in de les? Nou echt ik niet ik zei van als we der toch geen bewijs van krijgen ga ik ook niet meer serieus doen! Kan net zo goed naar huis gaan, wtf hebben wij elke vrijdag die les gevolgd ja amoojjj voor spek en bonen hebben we daar gezeten!! Rot school!!!! en dan ook nog verwachten dat we altijd tot 4 uur op school zitten wtf fl#kker een end op!! F#@K F#@K F#@K ZOOI!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik baal als een stekker dat ik juist NU een ferme keelontsteking heb;
Ik mis hierdoor een baby-borrel (die ik niet meer 'in kan halen') en ma kunnen m'n beste vrienden niet langs komen wegens 't besmettingsgevaar en doordat ik écht ziek ben;
-koorts
-lichte migraine
-misselijk
-geen eetlust
-zere, opgezette keel > met steeds meer witte stippen in grr
-sinussen die vol zitten en een rotgevoel geven
-enz ........

*BBBBLLLLLèèèèèèèèGGGGGGhhhhhh voel ik me!!!*

Haha, over een week lach ik om dit aanstellerig bericht  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

nou ag, hier nog zo,n belachelijk iets, gewoon een luxe probleem:
bbbbbbbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeccccccccccchhhhhhhhh hhhhh
weer terug in dit koude kikkerlandje na 2 weken in de zomer geleefd te hebben.
wat was ik graag nog een tijdje daar gebleven!!

----------


## Agnes574

BLIJ DAT JE WEER TERUG BENT SIETS!!!!
Hoe heb je het gehad?????????

KNUFF XXXXXXX AG

----------


## christel1

Welcome back Sietske, hoe was de reis en het huwelijk ? Zalig zeker ?

----------


## gossie

hoi Sietske,
fijn om weer wat van je te horen. Goede vakantie en bruiloft gehad?

----------


## sietske763

het was super mooi, eigenlijk TE mooi,
kan hier nog even niet aarden, maar dat zal wel weer wennen toch?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
He vervelend zeg dat er nog niet is afgesproken hoe het verder moet met werk!

@ Agnes,
Ja vervelend he dat als je denkt dat het goed gaat en je dus van alles gaat doen je zo'n terugval krijgt en zo ziek wordt dat je van alles mist! Hopelijk ben je snel weer beter!

@ Jorien,
Weekkaart hebben ze niet, wel 5rittenkaart die even duur is als 5x los retourtje kopen...Maandkaart is ook duur en krijg als het goed is binnen 3 week OVkaart.
Vervelend zeg dat het allemaal zo rommelig verloopt op je school! Misschien kan je in overleg met leraar/lerares een les verplaatsen naa een uur dat jullie tussenuur hebben en die leraar ook? Zo'n gesprek over portfolio hoort idd tussen coach en 1 leerling te zijn, is namelijk vertrouwelijke info wat niet iederen heeft te weten! 

@ Sietske,
Ghehe ja begrijpelijk dat je langer in de zon was gebleven!  :Wink: 
Fijn dat je huwelijk en huwelijksreis zo mooi zijn geweest!  :Big Grin: 
Je went vanzelf wel weer  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Afreageren;
Ik word 'heen en weer geslingerd in m'n gevoelens...'
Ik stuurde vriend een sms met "haha; ik ben een keer een middag weg en jij zit op You Porn, jij bent toch ook een échte vent  :Stick Out Tongue: " ............. wat krijg ik terug???
"Ja, beter dat dan 't ergens anders gaan zoeken hé, thuis staat 't op een laag pitje!!"
Ik vrees dat hij dat beter NIET had gestuurd ... heb 'm dat gestuurd; hij "was wel niet zo bedoeld he, je kunt weinig verdragen" ... ik zet potdikke alles opzij voor hem .... pijn, ontstekingen, maakt allemaal niet uit; ik zorg dat hij aan zijn trekken komt!!
En na 5jr moet je toch niet verwachten dat het nog steeds iedere dag is!!!!

Hij belt me om 16u ... moest effe verhaal kwijt, zodat ik 't kwijt ben en rustiger > anders plof ik aan de tel!!!

Mensen die dezelfde ervaring hebben (gehad) ???
CVS, ontstekingen,keelontsteking en meneer denkt enkel aan zichzelf... man, man ; keer een egotripper!!!!

GGGGGGGGGggggggggggggggRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrr

----------


## christel1

@Agnes, 
Je bent niet alleen op dit moment, gisteren was mijn ventje ook niet echt happy en blij als ik het zo mag stellen omdat ik naar huis ging omdat mijn zoon echt doodziek in zijn bed lag.... en mijn zoon is "nooit" ziek maar nu heeft het hij erg te pakken, hopelijk houdt hij zijn microben bij zich en gaat het hier niet rond want ik laat me nooit vaccineren tegen griep.... Misschien had ik het dit jaar toch beter gedaan... 
Mannen hé..... ik voel met je mee

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Ja meid, niet alles als hij zo doet hé, toont wel van weinig respect. Hij moet dat toch ook begrijpen dat dat alle dagen niet meer kan als je met iemand samen leeft die zich niet dagelijks zelfde voelt.
Sommige mannen wilt ge soms de nek omwringen.

Nu moet ik wel zeggen dat mijn ventje, daar altijd wel respect heeft voor gehad. 

Hoop dat ge er snel uitkomt hoe het verder gaat met u relatie. Gij moet u eigen in eerste plaats gelukkig/goed voelen, anders gaat dat toch vroeg of laat knagen.

Veel liefs Do

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Toont zoals Do zegt van weinig respect  :Frown:  Jammer dat het zo gaat, hopelijk komt er verbetering, in elk geval veel sterkte!

@ Christel,
Jammer dat ook jou ventje onbegrip toont, je kids gaan altijd voor en als hij het er niet mee eens is, jammer dan!

Ik moet me ook even afreageren! Ik fietste naar het station, stond er een trein stil, zag ik overal bloed en ledematen liggen en dacht bij mezelf "ja hoor het is weer zover en natuurlijk als ik op tijd sta" Navraag gedaan bij spoorwegmedewerkers en die vertelden me dat er de komende uren zeker geen trein rijden tussen Groningen en Zwolle omdat een of andere pipo zichzelf voor de trein had gegooid. Dag goed begin van mijn opleiding  :Frown:  Ik naar huis, kijken naar andere mogelijkheden om toch wel aanwezig te zijn op mijn eerste schooldag maar met bus/trein via Leeuwarden of rechtstreeks van Haren naar Zwolle met bus zou 3,5 uur duren. Ik bellen naar ecretariaat, zou de mevrouw het doorgeven. Heb daarna mijn lerares, leraar en coordinator een mail gestuurd over mijn afwezigheid. Lerares en coordinator reageerden positief terug op mijn mail gelukkig, leraar heeft nog niks terug gestuurd. Naja ben thuis maar bezig gegaan met een opdracht die ik via e-mail kreeg van mijn SLB'er en met wat er normaal in de les besproken zou worden.
Echt man waarom overkomt dit soort dingen mij altijd als ik het totaal niet kan gebruiken  :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Luuss,
Balen zeg dat je je eerste schooldag hebt gemist!!
En niet erg fijn wat je hebt gezien!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Nee geen aaangenaam iets om te zien en baal zeker dat ik mijn eerste echte schooldag heb gemist.
Wel fijn dat ze vanuit school goed reageerden op hoe ik meldde dat ik niet kwam.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: wat traumatisch op je 1e dag....schokkerend lieve meid, hèèl goed dat je besloten hebt om naar huis te gaan en dat te melden...alel begrip hiervoor lijkt mij...."jij" moet dat ook verwerken, potdikke dat is niet nietssssss...Sterkte, dikke kus van Elisa x  :Embarrassment:  je bent wel een pechvogel!!! pfffffffff 

Agnes: ja,ja, wat een kloothommels zijn sommige mannen ook met hun opmerkingen.. :Mad:  .ik besef dat ze het niet altijd zo bedoelen , maar als je soms met veel pijn leeft kun je dit soort opmerkingen niet altijd verdragen...liefde is een wonderlijk iets...maarrrr een lekkere zoen maakt ook veel goed toch? ik hoop dat jullie het een beetje hebben kunnen uitpraten....als je ergggggggggggggg kwaad bent komt er teveel uit, dus als je elkaar een paar uurtjes later ziet dan is de stoom eraf  :Stick Out Tongue:  en kun je het op een andere manier vertellen!!! succes ermee....Liefssssssss  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Verschrikkelijk Luuss, dat jij dat nou net op je eerste schooldag moet tegenkomen. Jammer dat die leraar nog niet heeft gereageerd.! hier kan jij niets aan doen. Al vervelend en moeilijk genoeg om het een en ander te zien.
Sterkte meis, en vooral succes morgen :Smile: X
Ik hoop ook,dat die beelden snel van je netwerk zijn.....

succes,sterkte en liefs gewenst van Gossie
ook voor jouw eerste schooldag.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth en gossie,
Ja was geen aaangenaam gezicht, maar gebeurd hier wel vrij vaak. Ze hebben langs de spoorlijn al hekken gezet, maar dat helpt dus niet  :Frown:  Was een 17 jarig meisje en gister lagen er bloemen voor haar...
Op school begrepen ze dat ik niet kon komen, alleen ik heb tot op dit moment nog steeds niks terug ontvangen van betreffende leraar en ik begreep van mijn klasgenoten dat die les verplicht is en als ik dat geweten had dan had ik gister in mijn tusssenuur met een andere klas die les kunnen volgen en nu zou ik dit donderdag het 9e en 10e uur nog kunnen inhalen. Ik mail de coordinator en mijn SLB'er er nog even over, want die leraar heeft dus niks terug laten horen. 
Mijn tweede lesdag was leuk zie "vandaag voel ik me"  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Hier bij ons gebeurt het ook regelmatig maar het spoorwegnet is zo enorm groot dat ze niet overal hekkens kunnen plaatsen en mensen die het willen doen, doen het toch... een collega van mij heeft zo zelfmoord gepleegd, hij wist dat het de meest efficiënte manier was om zelfmoord te plegen door ons beroep als onderstationchef bij de belgische spoorwegen en nee het went nooit.... we hebben er ooit op een week tijd eens 5 meegemaakt in de zone van Brussel-Noord, gelukkig was ik maar 1 keer van dienst.... en je vergeet die beelden nooit... en die dag heb ik niet gegeten en niet geslapen.. 
Dat meisje moet echt wanhopig geweest zijn.... geen luisterend oor gevonden, geen begrip, wie kan het zeggen... 
Ooit een ongeval meegemaakt, het waren 2 boefjes die iemand bestolen hadden en toen het lumineus idee gehad om weg te vluchten langs de sporen en ze zijn alle twee gegrepen door een trein... de dagen erna heb ik meer dan 1 keer moeten buitenvluchten uit het seinhuis om familieleden tegen te houden die op die plaats een bloemmetje wilden komen leggen en op veel onbegrip gestoten omdat ik dit niet toeliet, maar in een druk station zoals Brussel-Noord kon ik dit gewoon niet toelaten want ze moesten 300 meter sporen oversteken en het was niet verantwoord zelfs onder mijn begeleiding om dit toe te laten.... 
Heb dikwijls stoten gezien in het station, zoals kinderen die op de rand van het perron gingen zitten met hun benen over de perronrand om op hun trein te wachten, dan moest je ook ingrijpen want ik zou de chaos niet graag meegemaakt hebben moest er op dat moment een trein binnengereden zijn.... ik mocht er gewoon niet aan denken... dus als jullie zo iets zien, direct naar toe gaan en hen op de gevaren wijzen ook al zullen ze het je niet in dank afnemen.... ze begrijpen gewoon het gevaar niet....
Heb mijn zoon en zijn vrienden ook eens ferm onder hun donder gegeven omdat ze de juiste uitgang niet namen van het station.... gedreigd om met hen naar de politie te gaan.. soms moet je hard zijn, ook voor je eigen kinderen. 
Mijn leven hebben ze zo eens gered, een collega heeft me van voor een trein gesleurd die ik niet had horen aankomen door het lawaai en ik liep er met mijn rug naartoe, ik zal die eeuwig dankbaar zijn en ik heb ook eens een collega gered door hem van voor een trein te sleuren die hij niet zien aankomen had, het was een heel gevaarlijk punt, iedereen in België kent waarschijnlijk wel de verbinding tussen Brussel-Noord en Brussel Centraal waar er van 12 sporen naar 6 gegaan wordt.. en het was nacht en winter.... overdag was het al gevaarlijk maar 's nachts nog meer...

----------


## Agnes574

Aangrijpend verhaal Christel....
Merci voor het delen!!
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## christel1

Vandaag is de glasexpert hier geweest van mijn verzekering voor het opmaken van een offerte voor het maken van mijn ramen... hij sprak wel degelijk van een constructiefout bij het breken van het raam van mijn deur... de deur zit verkeerd in elkaar gestoken en toen ik hem de slaapkamer liet zien van mijn dochter zag hij dat het pvc-kozijn gebarsten was, dat had ik de laatste keer toen ik de ruiten poetste nog niet vastgesteld en dat is nog maar 14 dagen geleden... en het is een raam dat ik enkel opendoe om de buitenkant van de ramen te poetsen.. heeft er iemand raad ? Allé mannen, laat jullie mening eens horen...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
En dan zeggen sommige mensen dat een baan als spoorwegmedewerker saai en simpel is  :Confused:  Volgens mij gebeurd er altijd wel iets...
Kan je het rapport van die glasexpert van de verzekering niet achter die frima aansturen? Is toch belachelijk dat jijzelf, wij hier, de politie en die glasexpert een constructiefout constateren en dat zo'n firma en alsnog geen reet mee gaat doen  :Mad: !

----------


## Luuss0404

Leuk zo'n vrije dag  :Confused: 
De leraar heeft nog steeds niet gereageerd op 2 e-mails van mij en ook niet op het verzoek van de opleidingscoordinator om mijn vraag te beantwoorden, nu weet ik niet of ik morgen om 18:00 of om 20:00 thuis zal zijn...
Mijn broertje kwam om uurtje of 12 thuis en ging ruzie met mij zoeken, hij had kennelijk slecht geslapen en een slechte werkdag gehad en botvierde dat op mij en ging toen slapen.
Een vriendin van me zou me laten weten of we vandaag iets leuks zouden doen, maar ik heb niks (terug) gehoord.
Pap had eten gekookt, witlofovenschotel met sausje, ik proefde ham en dat kon volgens pap en broertje zeker weten niet en ik verwarde de smaak die ik proefde met paprika, nou ik weet echt wel dat verschil hoor... ik kijken op de verpakking van de saus en ja hoor ingredient "ham", kreeg gelijk van pap over mij heen dat ik een hele dag vrij was geweest en dat ik mijn broertje op pad had kunnen sturen voor eten en dat ik het dan had kunnen koken. Ja hallo ik heb de was gedaan, ik heb in de woonkamer geprobeerd een beetje op te ruimen tussen de lp chaos die pap had gemaakt (overal staan lp's want hij wil ze sorteren dus ze staan niet in de kast), ik heb een knoop aan een broek van pap genaaid, ik heb voor Heavy gezorgd, ik heb leraren/leraressen/coordinator gemailt, ik heb huiswerk wat we gister opkregen voor volgende week gemaakt, ik ben begonnen met het maken van een samenvatting en ik heb gekeken naar mogelijkheden voor een stage plek.
Maandag ben ik weg van 11-19, dinsdag van 9-18, woensdag is bedoeld voor stage, donderdag van 7-18 en vrijdag van 7-15. Thuisgekomen maak ik huiswerk en samenvattingen, ik zorg voor Heavy en ik doe het huishouden, ik moet afspraken met vrienden en vriendinnen al plannen en van sport is ook nog niks terecht gekomen omdat ik of zo vermoeid en in pijn ben van alles of bezig ben met huishouden of school of ander geneuzel... 
Ik zie nu al uit naar vrijdag, geen vader of broertje wel naar een erg goede vriend om bij te kletsen en te eten en filmpje te kijken!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Niets van dat gemopper aantrekken....je bent een duizendpoot, een meid die voor iedereen klaar staat....laat ze maar zeuren, "jij" doet het prima!!!!!  :Big Grin: 
Liefssssssssssssssss  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Luus, als ik dat zo lees zit je met 2 luie mannen op je dak, je paps en je broer zeg maar want zo jong is hij nu ook niet meer. Je broer zijn werkdag was dan toch blijkbaar heel kort als hij al om 12 uur thuis was.... 
Jij moet en studeren, ook nog voor je paps en je broer zorgen, school lopen 4 dagen per week, stageplaats zoeken en stage gaan lopen, dat is al meer dan een fulltime job. En dan verwachten ze nog eens van jou dat je het hele huishouden gaat runnen ? 
Jij moet je nu vooral bezig houden met je studies en naar je toekomst kijken. 
Maken ze rommel in het huis, laat het liggen... ga op je kamer zitten studeren en zie dat het daar geen rommeltje wordt. Ja je kan de was insteken en jouw spullen eruit halen en die strijken of opvouwen en broer moet hetzijne dan maar doen en je papa ook (ook al werkt hij misschien full-time). Er zijn zoveel mannen die fulltime werken en daarna nog eens het huishouden en de kinderen voor zich nemen als de kinderen nog schoollopen....
Je bent veel te braaf en te meegaand eigenlijk, op tafel kloppen of een groot bord ophangen thuis IK STAAK, misschien begrijpen ze het dan... 
Ja van die firma heb ik gisterenavond niets meer gehoord.... hopelijk hoor ik vandaag iets maar ik heb mijn twijfels hoor. 
Ja je hebt spoorwegmedewerker en spoorwegmedewerker.... als je lekker achter je bureautje mag zitten elke dag dan heb je meer een bureaujob. 
Mijn job als 1ste onderstationchef, ofwel op de perrons ofwel als verkeersleider in het seinhuis was wel net ietsjes meer dan dat. 
Je moet alles van A tot Z kennen van de spoorweginfrastructuur, veiligheid van de treinen, alles kennen van de seininrichting, alles kennen van het rollend materieel, ook alles kennen van de loketten enzoverder. Ik heb hiervoor toen ik aangenomen was bij de NMBS wel 10 maand op school gezeten en in die 10 maand 8 X examen afgelegd, het laatste was het moeilijkste want dan ondervragen ze je echt voor een jury over je kennis en dat is echt over de "veiligheid", wat te doen bij een ongeval of een trein die in panne staat ergens ten velde (midden in de sporen) en die dan bv moet weggesleept worden naar 2 verschillende stations en dan moet je jezelf kunnen bewijzen. En dan ga je naar je station waar je werkt en dan moet je daar ook nog eens meelopen gedurende een week of 2 en word je nog eens ondervraagd door de stationsleiding op je kennis, ook zoals je hebt die lijn, welke stationnetjes liggen daarop waar de trein stopt....
Ja als je in een klein station zit dan is dat nog redelijk makkelijk waar er elk uur misschien 2 stoptreinen passeren maar in Brussel-Noord was dat wel eventjes anders. Je zit daar wel in het tweede grootste station van België... en taalkennis is daar ook heel belangrijk (NL, Frans, Engels, Duits en liefst nog een paar meer...) Maar ik deed mijn job heel graag en verlang er nog elke dag naar, terug die gezonde stress, terug contact met mensen en collega's maar ja, gezondheid gaat voor alles.... 
Natuurlijk is het voor de reizigers niet plezant als een trein vertraging heeft, maar ik zag het hele plaatje en dat kunnen jullie als buitenstaanders niet zien. 
Zoals de TGV treinen die in vertraging toekomen.... die kunnen in Amsterdam al vertrokken zijn met vertraging (ja ik steek het dan op de NL), maar de mensen zien enkel maar wat er in België gebeurd... 
Groetjes 
Veel geluk meid

----------


## Suske'52

Lieve luuss  :Smile: jij bent te braaf en te meegaand zoals christel schrijft idd. ze heeft gelijk kom op voor jezelf  :Wink:  't is nu jou leven en toekomst ....laat de boel en leef gewoon jou leven, ze hebben ook handen aan hun lijf..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): STERKTE en veel liefde en vriendschap toegestuurt  :Smile:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Je moet idd eens je mond opentrekken, maar dan wel op een vriendelijke manier, en zeggen dat dat zo niet verder kan.
Je hebt ook maar 2 handen je kan niet alle hé! Oké kan wel aannemen dat je vader iets van je verwacht, maar hij moet toch ook begrijpen dat je ook veel aan je hoofd hebt.
En je broer is er ook nog.

Is al zo moeilijk al dat studeren. Probeer je hoofd niet te laten hangen hé meid.
En als er rommel ligt van je vader/broer, ofwel vraag je of ze het willen opruimen, ofwel laat je het gewoon liggen.
Simpel toch!!

Veel liefs Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth, Christel, Suske, Do,
Bedankt dames!
Het is soms heel moeilijk me niks van het gemopper aan te trekken, want als pap en broertje mopperen doen ze dat tegen mij en niet tegen een ander...
Op mijn slaapkamer staat geen bureau of tafel, en in bed huiswerk maken is slecht voor mijn rug.
Ik heb zovaak takenverdelingen gemaakt, zowel in samenspraak als zelf als met hulp van mn broer's psycholoog etc en zei er telkens wat van als er afspraken niet na werden gekomen, kreeg dan weer een sneer en gemopper over mijn kop, ben vaak genoeg daarom weggelopen en weggebleven, heb vaak genoeg borden neergezet met IK doe dit niet! maar helpt verdomd weinig en altijd verdomd tijdelijk als het helpt...
Ik heb afgelopen week 2x de was gedaan omdat ik schone kleren wil dragen en toen wasmachine niet vol zat kleding van pap en broer erbij gedaan en heb 1x de afwasmachine gedaan omdat die bomvol zat. Verder druk bezig met school want we moeten elke les voorbereiden, na elke les hebben we wel huiswerk en ik wil samenvattingen maken zodat ik niet tegen de toetsweek ineens alles in 1x moet doen, daarbij elke dag ook ongeveer 2,5-3 uur reistijd kwijt en moet wennen aan het nieuwe ritme en alle nieuwe indrukken verwerken. Heb dat ook heel duidelijk gemeld.
Pap heeft gelukkig vandaag alle lp's opgeruimd en de woonkamer gestofzogen en de keuken opgeruimd/schoongemaakt. Nu moet mn broer nog meehelpen in huishouden...
Pap zei net iets over dat hij volgend weekend een grote schoonmaak wou houden, we zullen zien wat daarvan terecht komt...
Strijken doen we overigens niet, ik heb dat geloof ik 3x ofzo gedaan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey lieve Luuss: bedankt voor je toelichting...ik begrijp je wel....het valt niet mee om zo te knokken....de ene keer gaat het beter dan de andere keer...je moet overleven en soms wil je zelf òòk schone kleren en andere dingen...doe je ding zoals "jij" dat ervaart, het is passen en meten....hou je haaks, en af en toe gewoon lekker je mond opendoen, dan heb je toch je zegje gedaan!  :Stick Out Tongue:  het is vermoeiend om elke dag de politievrouw uit te hangen want jou energie is soms ook beperkt....af en toe lekker de deur uitgaan en dan laat jij je verwennen door je eigen vrienden....en je pap en je broertje beseffen wel dat je niet alles kunt doen....Succes met alles, en wees vooral "jezelf" fijne avond, en wordt snel weer wat beter/gezonder....

Liefssssssssss van Elisa

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Elisa,
Ja is soms vermoeiend om en goed voor mijzelf te zorgen en met school bezig te zijn en huishouden en sociale leven... 
Ik heb het politievrouw zijn opgegeven, de mannen hebben ook verantwoordelijkheden en niet alleen ik, moeten ze alleen beide nog beseffen en dan met name mn broer...
Hopelijk vind ik volgende week een stageplek zodat ik ook achter een bijbaantje aankan, want voor leuke dingen doen heb je vaak geld nodig en dat heb ik momenteel niet...

----------


## christel1

@Luus, gewoon de boel eens de boel laten tot ze struikelen over hun eigen rommel, het is moeilijk, ik weet het en ik kan het ook niet zien liggen maar misschien gaan ze het zo begrijpen, en alleen je eigen was doen, niks van paps of broer, die zijn oud genoeg om zelf eens een wasmachine te laten draaien of het afwasmachien op te zetten als het vol zit.... ik zou zeggen laat bij vistaprint zo'n groot spandoek maken en hang het voor de deur "IK STAAK" dat de buren het ook zien, het zal snel weg zijn en ze zullen het dan wel begrijpen. Ik heb me zo eens kwaad gemaakt op de kinderen en al de vuile was in de voortuin en achtertuin door het raam gekieperd, ze waren wel snel dan hoor om alles op te ruimen... maar jij bent echt veel te braaf voor die mannen hoor. Vorige week hadden de kinderen zelf eens de handen uit de mouwen gestoken en zelf gepoetst in het weekend, ze hadden wel een papiertje gelegd van wat ik nog moest/kon doen maar dat is er niet van gekomen deze week door het werk dat ik gehad heb aan de auto en ik kan geen 2 dingens tegelijk doen en dat begrepen ze nu echt wel. Ja elke dag dochter naar het station gedaan, carwash met de wagen, gaten vullen in de wagen (afschuren, opvullen, laten drogen, afschuren, nog es schuren en spuiten), was wel wat werk en dan nog naar de technische controle geweest met de wagen. En dan nog al de was en de strijk gedaan, ramen gelapt en stoffen en stofzuigen en dweilen en dat vond ik al meer dan genoeg voor deze week en dan ook nog koken alle dagen... 
Mijn dochter heeft haar bijbaantje moeten opgeven, ze heeft alle dagen les, dus ja dat wordt moeilijk om dan nog een baantje erbij te nemen en 's avonds moet ze voor school werken en ze is ook 2 à 3 uur reistijd kwijt elke dag maar ze ging volgende week eens proberen om met de wagen naar school te gaan, dan is ze maar een goed uur onderweg als ze niet in de spits zit... maar ik moest eerst eens meerijden met haar om haar de weg eens goed uit te leggen, moeilijk is het niet maar Brussel stad is nu niet direct ideaal als je niet goed de weg kent... 
Concentreer je nu maar op je studies en laat de boel de boel.... ze zullen het wel snappen op de duur.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Om de mannen hier te laten struikelen en me niet groen en geel te ergeren ben ik al meermaals een weekend of week weggebleven... ale t gaat wel beter nu pap ook in het weekend meehelpt met een betje opruimen en schoonmaken zodat ik met school bezig kan  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

> Afreageren;
> Ik word 'heen en weer geslingerd in m'n gevoelens...'
> Ik stuurde vriend een sms met "haha; ik ben een keer een middag weg en jij zit op You Porn, jij bent toch ook een échte vent " ............. wat krijg ik terug???
> "Ja, beter dat dan 't ergens anders gaan zoeken hé, thuis staat 't op een laag pitje!!"
> Ik vrees dat hij dat beter NIET had gestuurd ... heb 'm dat gestuurd; hij "was wel niet zo bedoeld he, je kunt weinig verdragen" ... ik zet potdikke alles opzij voor hem .... pijn, ontstekingen, maakt allemaal niet uit; ik zorg dat hij aan zijn trekken komt!!
> En na 5jr moet je toch niet verwachten dat het nog steeds iedere dag is!!!!
> 
> Hij belt me om 16u ... moest effe verhaal kwijt, zodat ik 't kwijt ben en rustiger > anders plof ik aan de tel!!!
> 
> ...



Ah jeetje Ag dat is écht zwaar [email protected]$*

Zoiets heb ik afgelopen week dus ook gehad, alleen heb ik dan geen CVS en al jouw andere klachten erbij. Ik was blijkbaar nogal afwezig door alle stress dat ik niet zo heel geïnteresseerd over kwam. Kreeg toen te horen dat hij het idee had dat ik het allemaal niet meer wilde etc, liep toen ook weg om mij zomaar achter te laten. Toen we het probeerden uit te praten ('s nachts in bed? Lekkere timing!) ging het weer fout en heeft hij me vervolgens tot 's nachts 3 uur huilend achter gelaten? Vervolgens ben ik in slaap gevallen en voelde ik m dus 's nachts weer terug in bed. Nja de rest hoef ik er niet bij te vertellen, in 1x was alles weer goed? En hij wilde er verder niets meer over horen... Had even t idee dat ik m ook tekort deed, dat liet hij me iig goed weten!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Je hebt het ook druk met school en bijbaan en schietclub enzo dus kan me goed voorstellen dat je soms even geen puf meer hebt! Jammer dat het daardoor zo raar liep tussen jou en je vriend en dat hij het ern iet meer over wil hebben  :Frown:  Praten lijkt me toch wel belangrijk  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sylvia93: Ik hoop dat je na dat gedonder het nu weer wat aangenamer hebt. :Wink: ..ik krijg juist het idee dat jou vriend/man een probleem al had, en toen jij vervolgens niet zo reageerde, werd hij pissig!!! ik hoop dat het nu beter gaat, altijd ellendig ruzie....
Hmmmm soms zijn het vreemde wezens die kerels.... :Big Grin:  ik zal ze nooit helemaal begrijpen maar het is wel "gezellig" dat ze er zijn  :Stick Out Tongue: ....ik wil ze niet missen  :Big Grin:  maar soms gaan ze te ver, maar enfin daarom zijn vrouwen èn mannen ook zo verschillend! pffffffff
Prettig weekend....

----------


## Agnes574

Haha ... idd Elisa; het zijn vreemde wezens die mannen...!!!!

Hier nu ineens weer veel begrip... ???? 
Ik denk dat hij beseft dat hij te ver is gegaan...

Maar Syl ... als mijn vriend me alleen laat terwijl we ruzie hebben... dan pak ik m'n koffers, dat weet hij!!
Niets zo laf als weglopen van een discussie/ruzie; dat praat je meteen uit!! Hier toch...
Laat je niet doen hoor meissie!!!!

Nu is alles weer goed, stabiel en harmonieus... ach 1 of 2 keer 'geknetter' per jaar is nog niet veel hé; soms moet het langs beide kanten er even uit; is beter dan 't op te kroppen!!

----------


## Sylvia93

> Sylvia93: Ik hoop dat je na dat gedonder het nu weer wat aangenamer hebt...ik krijg juist het idee dat jou vriend/man een probleem al had, en toen jij vervolgens niet zo reageerde, werd hij pissig!!! ik hoop dat het nu beter gaat, altijd ellendig ruzie....
> Hmmmm soms zijn het vreemde wezens die kerels.... ik zal ze nooit helemaal begrijpen maar het is wel "gezellig" dat ze er zijn ....ik wil ze niet missen  maar soms gaan ze te ver, maar enfin daarom zijn vrouwen èn mannen ook zo verschillend! pffffffff
> Prettig weekend....


Ja klopt, hij had al langer het idee dat ik niet meer wilde. Hij is overigens een hele slechte prater en heeft mij dat dus ook niet laten merken. Totdat opeen geven moment t net te ver ging, toen barste de dom. Gelukkig gaat alles weer helemaal goed, we hebben t uitgepraat en ben gister/vannacht weer bij hem geweest en er was niets meer aan de hand, we hebben het samen gewoon weer fijn gehad  :Smile: 

@ Ag,

Ja eigenlijk wel hè! Haha maar het is voor mij niet zo snel een optie om dan midden in de nacht weg te gaan, ik kom dan zoiezo mn eigen huis niet meer in  :Stick Out Tongue:  (er wordt 's nachts zo'n kettingslot aan de binnenkant van de deur gedaan). We hebben het gelukkig uiteindelijk wel uitgepraat, en net zoals je zegt ach afentoe moet het er even uit  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Das het grote probleem;
De meeste mannen kunnen niet over hun gevoelens praten!!

----------


## christel1

Soms is het beter van te mailen.... ik doe dat toch als er iets op mijn lever ligt, ventje schrikt dan wel eventjes maar daarna kan hij het beter begrijpen en ik kan dan ook beter nadenken over wat ik wil zeggen/schrijven en flap ik er niet zo maar iets uit waar ik later spijt van heb... misschien een idee ?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Haha ja zoiets heb ik idd al te horen gekregen, mn vriend is volgens mij afentoe écht een extreem geval!

@ Christel,

Ja wij praten dan idd via msn, zo kunnen we beide makkelijker praten (ik ben ook een slechte prater). En via msn zeg je het toch persoonlijk tegen elkaar wat er dwars zit zonder dat je elkaar verkeerd kunt begrijpen(doordat ik blijkbaar vaak dingen onpersoonlijk over laat komen *oeps*)

----------


## Agnes574

Ik schrijf dan een brief of sms... haha; en idd kan m'n vriend daar makkelijker mee om > beter uitleggen en reageren :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: ja dat doe ik meestal in zo'n geval ook met bepaalde vrienden....dan hoef ik hun hoofd niet te zien  :Stick Out Tongue:  en dan kan ik rustig op mijn gemak de woorden afwegen en proberen om het zo goed mogelijk uit te leggen...soms kan ik zo gekwetst zijn dat ik dicht klap, en dan verwens ik iemand naar smurfenland.... :Big Grin:  opzouten denk ik dan....om een begin te maken na een ruzie vindt ik heel moeilijk, ik ben wel een pratertje maar niet na grote bonje....brrrrrrrrrr ik sop dan liever mijn huis.... :Smile: 

Sylvia:
Agnes: Fijn dat het nu beter gaat met jullie mannen oftewel goed!!!! en ja 2x knallen in het jaar Agnes is gewoon nodig....netjes hoor, wat weinig!  :Big Grin:  dan kan er weer lekker gekookt worden en vèèèèèèl kroelen en knuffelen....lang leve de liefde meiden....Tofffffffffff 

Klein verhaaltje:  :Stick Out Tongue:  gistermiddag leek het mij leuk om mij in te schrijven op een nieuwe datingsite..ja je moet Tarzan toch eens vinden dacht ik  :Big Grin:  ik schrijf mij gratis in, zet er een verhaaltje bij, vul alles in, plaats foto's van mij zelf en wacht tot het gekeurd is....ik had er lol van en was tevreden...vanmorgen na het sporten nam ik plaats achter de pc en verheugde mij op wat er komen ging....dus "ik" op weg naar de datingsite....tjonge jonge hoe gezellig leek mij dat....ha,ha,ha,ha,...Hoera er waren 4 berichten binnengekomen dus dat leek veelbelovend!  :Wink:  ik opende de eerste brief en "PATS"  :Frown:  ik kon hem niet openen want ik zag dat ik moest "BETALEN" donderju, daar had ik dus helemaal geen trek in....ik heb nog even gekeken of ik echt niet de brieven van die 4 mannen kon lezen, maar nee dus, dikke pech!!!...grrrrr ik baalde ervan....na enig beraad heb ik besloten om mij uit te schrijven van deze site....ik zal wel niet helemaal alles goed gelezen hebben, maar het was wel een lokkertje....DAG LIEFDE....ik wil nog niet betalen, misschien een ander keer.... :Stick Out Tongue:  en zo donderde ik weer gelijk met de beide beentje op deze aardkloot...de rose wolk was verdwenen van spanning....hihi....einde onderwerp...dit was "bijna" betaalde liefde geworden.....pfffffffffff waar zijn die knapperds toch? maar enfin op mijn oude dag kijk ik weer gerust om mij heen...Jammer.... :Embarrassment:  Gezellig avond allemaal...tijd om vanavond lekker de kaarsjes aan te steken.....och ja, dat vergeet ik nog te vertellen.....gisteravond tegen 21.00 uur zag ik wat uit de Hemel vallen....het leek een grote vallende brandende ster, of was het een metoriet?...hèèl mooi, ik heb meteen een wens gedaan,  :Big Grin:  en je raad misschien wel wat ik gewenst heb??????? 
en zo droom ik weer verder......Liefssssssssssss Elisa

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  hé , veel geluk met het vinden van je Tarzan ...... :Wink:  laat het op je pad komen ....eens kom je je prins wel tegen ... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Vannacht weer even een sjacherijnige vriend die naar beneden kwam stuiven...
Die wil dus écht niet begrijpen wat CVS en pijn inhouden en met je doen!
Vannochtend gelukkig alles weer uitgeklaard... ik zal mannen nooit begrijpen!!  :Big Grin: 

Ik klap ook dicht bij "Bonje" ... oftewel ruzie.. heb daar gewoon geen zin en energie voor en reageer dan heerlijk irritant op alles ''t zal wel'! haha.. daarom de briefjes en de mails over CVs en zenuwpijn die vriendlief de volgende dag dan in zijn mailbox vind  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Ik geloof er niet meer in, mijn leven is èèn grote mislukking wat mannen betreft....Jammer, ik had het graag anders gewild...de hoop is even verdwenen, maar ach ik ben een te positief mens, dus het tij zal misschien wel eens een keertje keren..ik hoop het èn verlang òòk naar rust...als je beperkingen hebt maakt je dat reuze kwetsbaar op deze leeftijd... :Frown:  bedankt voor je reactie lieverd.... :Embarrassment: 

Agnes: het zijn af en toe grote flapdrollen die mannen....soms begrijp ik helemaal nietsssssss van die kloothommels...fijn dat het weer goed is tussen jullie... :Big Grin: .

----------


## Suske'52

@ Ag  :Smile:  Elisabeth  :Smile:  ja daar kan ik inkomen geen enkele man ( maar ook niemand ...kan aanvoelen wat iemand anders met pijn...aanvoelt ....en dat jezelf door het leven moet torsen....)het staat altijd niet op je gelaat te lezen .... :Confused:  dit gebeurt hier soms ook .....men wordt niet altijd begrepen  :Confused:  maar ik scherm mij dan af ....en heb oordoppen op  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  anders verlies je teveel aan energie aan hun .... :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Fijn dat je oordoppen goed helpen, ha,ha,ha,...goed zo  :Stick Out Tongue: 
mijn probleem is dat "als" ik denk dat ik een fijne man heb gevonden er dan opeens een kink in de kabel komt....plotseling worden ze anders en na 1 1/2 jaar komt er dan wèèr een einde aan...vanaf 2007 zijn er 2 hele leuke lieve verschillende mannen geweest...ik heb met beiden nog contact...ik wil zeggen dat ik het heel moeilijk vindt om steeds weer met iemand anders contact te maken...ik wordt er doodmoe van en soms heb ik er helemaal geen zin meer in, dan is de energie helemaal op!!!!!  :Frown:  maar bedankt voor je lieve woorden....ik ben een sterk mens, maar dààr heb ik wel verdriet van....doegieeeeeeee
Liefsssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ronald68

Vanochtend weer een spaak geknalt. Afvallen helpt dus niet!!!! Kan ik vanavond weer aan het werk met dat klote wiel. Maar goed houd je van de straat.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ronald68: ik hoop dat het "wiel" gelukt is ! bah wat balen als die knapt....grrrrr
Afvallen helpt zeker wel, je hebt er veel voor moeten doen...dat was dus "" afzien" met al dat voedsel om je heen... :Wink: 

Het schiet mij net te binnen....ik hoop dat het een beetje goed gaat met je vrouw èn je gezin na het overlijden van je schoonmoeder... :Frown:  erg verdrietig voor je vrouw....Sterkte maar weer, en een goed weekend verder.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ronald68

@ Elisabeth,

Het wiel was gelukt echter 1 spaak niet goed aangedraaid die is nu weer los gegaan. Vanavond weer wat te doen.
Met mijn vrouw gaat het overigens wel weer goed. Ze heeft er vrede mee. Soms even een dipje, heel begrijpelijk. Ze gaat er gelukkig een stuk beter mee om als dat ik gedaan heb met het verwerken van het overlijden van mijn vader. (het was overigens ook haar vader). Dat heeft me an een jaar of 6 nog een hele hoop bezoekjes aan de psych opgeleverd en slikken mag ik nog steeds.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ronald: :Wink: 

Gaddamme toch weer een spaak....brrr nare klus lijkt mij....
Fijn dat je vrouw het iets beter maakt....het is zo ingrijpend een ouder of ander gezinslid, het lijkt mij vreselijk een vader of moeder te moeten missen, ik vindt èèn broer al erg!!! dat doet veel met je geest, mijn buitenkant lacht, maar de binnenkant niet!
wat akelig van je vader en dat het je zoveel gedaan heeft...ja door verschillende oorzaken kun je er behoorlijk aan onder door gaan....hopelijk gaat het nu wat beter met jou, sterkte met die pillen, als het maar helpt....wat je vrouw betreft: logisch een dip,..maar het echte verdriet zit van binnen misschien toch wel dieper dan je kan denken!!!! iets kan van tijd tot tijd toch weer opvlammen....ellendig als iemand er niet meer is, je kunt nooit meer iets vragen aan ze... het is definitief!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ronald68

Vanavond weer een spaakje er in zetten. Op een gegeven moment krijg ik het wel onder de knie. Ik zie het als een leerproces

----------


## christel1

Ik word moedeloos van al de papieren die je moet invullen om een studietoelage te krijgen. Mijn dochter had al een voorschot gekregen en normaal komt in feb altijd het tweede gedeelte toe... gisteren toch eens naar het 1700 nr gebeld, blijkt dat ze een papier kwijt zijn over het bedrag van alimentatie die mijn dochter en zoon ontvangen hebben in het jaar 2008.... zou ik daar de rekeninguittreksels moeten bijvoegen maar ik vind die niet meer... allé gebeld en moest dan een verklaring afleggen van hoeveel de kinderen ontvangen hadden. Heb er dan maar een kopietje bijgestoken van hun belastingsaangifte (dat was zogezegd niet nodig) maar toch maar het zekere voor het onzekere nemen want dat is ook een officieel document (belastingsaangifte) want opvragen in de bank kan ik ook, maar ja, welke moet ik dan gaan aanvragen want mijn ex man, stort dan eens in het begin van de maand, dan eens in het midden, of soms eens 2 keer op een maand en dan een maand niks... begin dat maar allemaal eens uit te zoeken dan... en ik ben er pertinent zeker van dat ik die erbij opgestuurd had... en dat allemaal om te krijgen waar je recht op hebt, ne mens zou van minder down worden...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: ja meid, wat een gedoe toch allemaal om de euri's te ontvangen....wat enorm onhandig dat de instantie de papieren is kwijtgeraakt....bah, echt ongelukkig, dat kun je er helemaal niet bij hebben al dat geneuzel....goed idee trouwens van de belastingpapieren...ik hoop dat het goed gaat komen...hèèl veel succes ermee....

natuurlijk wordt je down van die klotebende...pardon...die zooi.... :Stick Out Tongue:  en dat alles in naam van de studietoelage....tjonge jonge...nou Christel misschien moet je voortaan maar een dubbele kopie voor jezelf maken van al die papieren....grrrr houd moed, en sterkte met alles èn je gezondheid....

Liefssssssssssssss  :Embarrassment:  Elisa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ronald: Hallo fietsenmaker, succes met de spaak, je wordt een handige man hoor, nog maar even oefenen....elke dag een spaak misschien?  :Stick Out Tongue:  nee geintje hoor....allèèn als het moet natuurlijk, je zit niet om werk verlegen....zet hem op, ik hoor wel of het goed gelukt is....doegie....fijne avond....

Greetzzz Elisa..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronald68

@ Christel,
Ik kan me een beetje in je situatie verplaatsen. Afgelopen weekeinde de schoenendoos met bonnetjes tevoorschijn gehaald en maar eens ingevoerd in een spreadsheet. Het is namelijk weer tijd voor de belasting aangifte. Tenminste in de lage landen.

@ Elisabeth,
De spaak zit er weer in. Morgen een proefritje maken, wie weet is het nu wel goed!.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Wat een gedoe! Hopelijk komt het in orde!

@ Ronald,
Ik hoop voor je dat je fiets nu goed blijft de komende tijd!

----------


## christel1

Had hier overlaatst iets geplaatst over het befaamde "omniostatuut" voor de belgen onder ons. Een week terug had ik een brief gekregen dat ik geen recht had, maar volgens mijn berekeningen had ik er WEL degelijk recht op. Heb mijn mutualtiteit dan gebeld en ze gingen mijn dossier nog eens bekijken, bleek dat ze er de inkomsten van mijn dochter hadden bijgerekend maar op de papieren staat duidelijk dat de "beroepsinkomsten van een kind dat nog verhoogde kindertoeslag geniet" er niet bijgerekend mogen worden.... en vandaag heb ik het telefoontje gekregen dat ik toch wel degelijk recht heb op het befaamde omniostatuut, dit houdt bij ons in sociaal tarief voor gas, electriciteit, water, telefoon, busabonnement van de Lijn aan 25 euro voor een heel jaar etc etc.... en aangezien mijn vroegere werkgever NMBS ook mijn mutualiteit beheert wil dit ook zeggen vermindering van opleg bij gelijk welke arts, meer terugbetaling van medicijnen B-C enzo, niet alleen voor mij maar ook voor mijn dochter die ik nog ten laste heb.... ik had dit al 3 jaar geleden moeten aanvragen maar ik wist niet of ik er recht op had, heb al 3 jaar veel geld aan mijn neus voorbij zien gaan eerlijk gezegd.... en ik ben een eerlijke belg, mijn belastingen worden netjes ingevuld en op tijd verzonden maar ik was wel vergeten te vermelden dat ik 66 % invaliditeit heb en ben daar ook mee naar de belastingen terug geweest en ze hebben het netjes uitgerekend voor mij (ze gaan 5 jaar terug) en het brengt me toch nog 280 € op, geld dat ik heel goed kan gebruiken eerlijk gezegd...nu wachten op de documenten van de mutualiteit zodat ik al mijn voordelen kan gaan aanvragen..... ik voel me nu dus happy en blij...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Nogal een gedoe die papieren word er ook zot van  :Confused: 

Gisteren werd ik hier thuis ook een beetje zot  :EEK!:  toen ik mijn tafel aan afkuisen was zag ik plots dat er barst in was. Ik dacht van kan niet waar zijn die tafel is nog geen jaar oud en is echt hout.
Dacht van oké zal wel een klein barstje zijn niet leuk, maar in einde van wereld niet.
Nu daar straks keek ik nog eens en keek ik ook onderaan wat nu bleek dat het tafelblad helemaal is doorgescheurd. Toen maar naar de winkel gebeld en zeiden ze van; weet je wat kom je tafel even laten zien aan ons. Ik zei; ja maar die gaat zomaar niet de auto????
Nu moeten we een foto nemen van dat stukje dat gebarsten is, en dan gaan ze zien wat ze gaan doen.
Mijn man zegt ook van is zo goed als een nieuwe tafel, en je hebt 2 jaar garantie dus moeten ze maar zien wat ze ermee doen.
Nu maar even afwachten ben is benieuwd.....
Moet nu zeggen dit heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt dat een tafel barst. Nu neemt een mens is goede kwaliteit en dan barst die nog.

----------


## Ronald68

Kom net terug uit de schuur, weer met dat achterwiel lopen klooien. Nu 3 spaken. Maar was in een half uurtje klaar. Morgen weer een proefritje en morgen weer aan het werk in de schuur  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Wat een gedoe met al die papierhandel zeg!
Wel fijn dat de belastingdienst je meehielp met invaliditeit berekenen en dat je alsnog geld terugkrijt  :Smile: 

@ Do,
He vervelend dat er een barst in je tafel zit!
Hopelijk gaan ze het niet afschuiven op te wild gebruik door jullie en gaan ze een goede oplossing bieden!

@ Ronald,
Man je hebt het er maar druk mee met je fiets  :EEK!: 
Hopelijk blijven de spaken nu waar ze horen!

----------


## christel1

@Ronald, 
Heb je dan geen oerdegelijke hollandse fiets zoals wij het hier noemen, de belgische fietsen zijn meestal rammelkarretjes maar wij halen onze fietsen in NL en die zijn echt veel degelijker.....en we nemen er nog een verzekering bovenop voor diefstal... voor 3 jaar en het heeft al eens zijn nut bewezen. Mijn zoon zijn fiets was gepikt en we hebben netjes alles afgehandeld met de verzekeringsmaatschappij en de winkel en zijn een nieuwe fiets mogen gaan uitkiezen.... en ze hebben hem nog gratis thuisgebracht ook, dat is pas service he...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Dat is zeker goeie service!  :Big Grin: 
Is wel zo dat spaken van tegenwoordig minder degelijk zijn dan die van vroeger en dat je het vaak beter zelf kan vervangen als bij de fietsenmaker, want dan kan je een dag of week later weer heen en weer betalen zover ik begreep van vrienden en mensen in die branche...

----------


## Ronald68

> @Ronald, 
> Heb je dan geen oerdegelijke hollandse fiets zoals wij het hier noemen, de belgische fietsen zijn meestal rammelkarretjes maar wij halen onze fietsen in NL en die zijn echt veel degelijker.....en we nemen er nog een verzekering bovenop voor diefstal... voor 3 jaar en het heeft al eens zijn nut bewezen. Mijn zoon zijn fiets was gepikt en we hebben netjes alles afgehandeld met de verzekeringsmaatschappij en de winkel en zijn een nieuwe fiets mogen gaan uitkiezen.... en ze hebben hem nog gratis thuisgebracht ook, dat is pas service he...


@Christel,
Ik heb ook nog een originele Gazelle uit 1938, niet kapot te krijgen, zit alleen geen versnelling op en trapt best zwaar. Niet te tillen dat ding. Is een erfstukje. Ik heb hem al 25 jaar!.
Dat ding waar ik nu op rijd is een krijgertje die ooit eens aangeschaft is bij de Aldi. Mooi studie object. Hij moest gisteren al weer even uit elkaar voor wat spaakjes. Alle oude knallen er nu uit.

Is de papierwinkel al klaar? Ik kan me nog goed herinneren toen we de studischuld van mijn vrouw (toen nog vriendin) wilden afbetalen. Het was nog geen 2000,-- maar voor dat dat voor elkaar was waren we 3 jaar verder.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Do: Lieve Do wat ellendig die barst in je tafel.....Gelukkig barst je van de "Liefde"  :Big Grin:  sterkte ermee...en ik hoop dat het bedrijf je kan helpen....

Liefssss

----------


## Luuss0404

Elisabeth,
Bedankt voor je humorisische omschrijving  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Ja is niet leuk, maar is einde van de wereld niet. En gelukkig barst ik idd van de liefde ha ha  :Big Grin: 

Liefs terug  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ronald68

Ik ben op zoek naar een andere fiets! nog niet goed namelijk.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Balen zeg dat het nog niet goed is! Hopelijk vind je snel een andere goede fiets! Succes met de speurtocht!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag verd....me  :Mad:  een boete in mijn bus van 50 euro. Stond naar schijnt verkeerd geparkeerd bij ons in dorp, snap het nog niet.
Ik zie altijd naar de borden en er stond geen bord. Heel de straat stond vol auto's dus dacht van mag me hier wel parkeren. Ben achteraf met mijn man terug gaan zien waar ik geparkeerd stond. En het verbodsbord stond helemaal van achter in de straat zo ergens aan een gevel als ge ze niet ziet.
Man man man.....kan mij daar zo kwaad in maken hé :Mad: 
Volgens mij doen ze dat daarvoor die verbergen.
Ben echt kwaad op mezelf had beter moeten kijken,of ik daar wel mocht staan. Vind zo'n geldverspilling die boete!Grr.....
Ach als ik me nu kwaad maak of niet er veranderd toch niets. Volgende keer beter uitkijken zeker!!

----------


## gossie

@ Do,
ik kan me goed voorstellen, dat je behoorlijk kwaad bent.
Voor die eurootjes had je een mooie bos bloemen kunnen kopen.
Grapje Do :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

Do,
Dat is balen zeg!  :Frown: 
Volgende keer idd maar nog een keer kijken als je denkt dat het mag, want is zonde geld...

----------


## Agnes574

Ronald en Do,
Idd balen...
Ronald; hoop dat je snel een nieuwe en goede fiets vind..
Do, tsja; ik heb altijd al gezegd (sinds m'n komst naar België) dat de verkeersborden hier een ramp zijn.. m'n gelijk blijkt maar weer 's... balen van de 50€, maar zet je erover lieffie, het leven is véél te kort voor ergernissen  :Wink: .

Afreageren;
Waarom worden mannen (meeste) nooit volwassen en schrikken ze terug voor de minste tegenslagen??? Gevoelens uiten kunnen ze meestal niet en dat gebruiken ze maar al te vaak ; "mannen kunnen hun gevoelens nu eenmaal niet makkelijk uiten"...blabla; léér dat dan!! Ik, als vrouw wil een man; géén jongen, die voor me zorgt en er voor me is!! Hij kan doen en laten wat hij wil, ik wens niet veel, enkel soms een stevige arm om me heen, is dat zoveel gevraagd???

----------


## christel1

Agnes, mannen blijven altijd kinderen zeg ik dan altijd. Tot hun dood hangen ze nog aan de borst en dit is een waarheid gelijk een koe. Gelukkig heb ik een begripvol ventje ook al zou ik hem soms ook wel eens achter het behang willen plakken, maar dat gebeurt maar 1maal per jaar kwestie van spreken...

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes,
Geen idee waarom de meeste mannen hun gevoel niet uiten en hun best er ook niet voor doen om dat te leren of te proberen... 
Zou kunnen dat ze weinig snappen van gevoelens en emoties en het dus niet (kunnen) uiten, dat ze hun gevoelens niet kunnen uitspreken maar wel kunnen uiten via een briefje, dat ze denken dat ze er minder 'man' om zijn, dat ze niet weten hoe ze iets moeten verwoorden en bang zijn dat het verkeerd valt of ... (ale dat is wat ik heb begrepen van de mannen die moeilijk of niet hun gevoelens uiten en overigens geldt het ook voor sommige vrouwen)
Vragen om een arm om je heen als je dat nodig hebt is zeker niet teveel gevraagd hoor!

@ Christel,
Fijn dat je een begripvol ventje hebt  :Smile: 
En hoe begripvol of lief iemans ook is soms willen we allemaal wel eens iemand achter het behang plakken  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Idd .. soms zou je ze met pattex of superglue achter het behang willen plakken!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

luuss: ja leuk zo'n woordspelletje...toevallig kwam het er zo uit van die barst èn de liefde...ha,ha,..ik wens je een goed weekend toe èn een hele fijne gezellige 1e stagedag morgen...ik ben benieuwd...Succes meid... :Wink:  en " jij" verdiend ook een knuffel van een leuke vent of whatever...jammer dat Ruben afzegde per sms...grrrrrrr snap je toch niet, wat een angsthaas...bang voor zijn gevoel....Liefssssss

Do: Boete gekregen, shit zeg....bah....ik begrijp het, daar had je van kunnen eten met zijn 2, pizza, of chinees afhalen...hihi..grrr...eigenlijk zou je een foto moeten maken van dat verkeersbord, èn met een brief sturen naar justitie, dat je vindt dat het beter kan, dat bord staat dus niet in het zicht...waardeloos, maar enfin het kost je energie als je dat allemaal moet doen, geen puf toch met je zere rug?...succes lieverd...een blousje minder kopen deze maand.... :Stick Out Tongue:  (grapje) doegie...

Ronald: mooie lessen van die spaken maar gatdamme wat jammer dat het niet gelukt is allemaal...koop je een 2e hands fiets, dat is toch ook fijn?....we horen het nog...sterkte ermee....

Agnes: KLOOTHOMMELS zijn het af en toe ( niet allemaal) oeps.... :Big Grin:  ja het blijft moeilijk om elkaar te leren begrijpen èn sommigen kunnen zich compleet niet uiten....verrekte lastig....brrrrr...begrijpen zal ik het nooit helemaal, ik besef dat ik òòk niet perfect ben  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar je kunt tegen een muur aanwandelen...het klikt met iemand, òf soms niet meer, en dan voel je je machteloos...ga wat leuks doen, eet wat lekkers, koop wat spannends, èn kom tot rust lief mens....sterkte ermee....Liefssssss

Christel: wat heerlijk dat je zo'n begripvolle man hebt....tegenwoordig moet je ze zoeken met een lampje....pffffffffffff als ze mij het bloed onder de nagels weghalen dan schreeuw ik eens lekker tegen ze aan!....aangezien ik nu al enige tijd single ben hoeft dat effe niet meer... :Embarrassment:  geniet van je mannetje Christel....

aangezien het saai is zonder een eigen vriend ben ik voor het eerst weer gaan daten van de week....het was èènmalig met die man.......volgende date waarschijnlijk dit weekend....toevallig liep dit zo achter elkaar....pffff wat een energie, maar ik wordt er wat vrolijker van en dat heb ik nodig.... :Big Grin:  spannend, effe afwachten dus....

fijn weekend allemaal....pas goed op jullie zelf....Liefssss plus een warme knuffel voor allen die dat even nodig hebben!!!!  :Embarrassment:  XXX

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Gaat vast goedkomen met stage, heb er zin in  :Smile: 
Niet zo'n geslaagde date gehad dus, hopelijk dit weekend wel! Have fun met daten  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Succes met je date Elisa; ik duim voor je!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach ik heb niet zoveel te zeuren eigenlijk....haha dat doe ik soms ook liever niet, maar een enkel keer kan het opluchten..... :Stick Out Tongue:  daten kan leuk zijn....de 1e date was het niet maar ik heb genoten van de koffie in een prachtig complex....eerlijk gezegd was ik ondertussen aan de flirt met een ander, tja .... :Big Grin:  je moet wel interessant zijn toch? ( gaap)  :Stick Out Tongue:  het was niet boeiend!!! de 2e date was gezellig maar na enig nadenken heb ik toch besloten om niet voor een 2e keer af te spreken...er zaten in mijn ogen teveel haken en ogen aan en dat is te vermoeiend èn niet leuk!!! dus koppie erbij en er afscheid van nemen....en zo kijken we verder links en rechts...jammer, maar zo ontmoet je wel mensen en dat is en blijft bijzonder....verder niets te melden...over en out  :Wink: 

fijne dag verder voor degene die dit leest....

Liefs Elisa x

----------


## gossie

Hoi Elisa,

Ik heb het gelezen en ik wens jou ook een fijne avond en week toe.


Voor mij is het niet niks wat je gedaan hebt! Een date. Leuk maar jammer voor je dat er veel haken en ogen eraan zaten :Wink: 
Maar toch Elisabeth je hebt het gedaan.

----------


## kaars

hallo daar mensen allemaal
heb ook een helse week en ben dan bij de kinee gegaan en ging een beetje beter 
maar de pijnen blijven en kan dan weer nie slapen ben gaan slapen om 24 uur en dan lig ik nog twee uur naar de plafond te kijken en dan opstaan en om 5 uur voor mijne man de boterhammekes smeren en weer in bed een beetje en dan weer na een half uur erweer uit omdat je nie kan slapen en dan die pijnen nog er eens bij en is dan weer om zeep
agnes hoop ook op een mirakel maar zal voor anderen bedoelt zijn 
we mogen ons nie laten gaan maar is zeeeer moeilijk se ????
beste voor allemaal xxx

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: Dank je wel voor je reactie...aardige man, maar onvoldoende klik en teveel problemen....Jammer  :Frown:  maar enfin de middag was wel gezellig hoor! de aanhouder wint dus misschien komt die ene gezellige, leuke, aardige, humorvolle man nog wel eens in beeld!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  liefss

Kaars: Slapen is gewoon heel moeilijk als je pijn hebt...even je bed uitgaan kan nog wel eens helpen voor je spieren, anders wordt je zo stram...warm douchen of in bad gaan maar ja dan moet je wel even de tijd hebben ivm je kinderen...Sterkte lieve Kaars...houd moed meid, ik weet wat pijn met uw geest kan doen...ik weet niet welke medicijnen je hebt anders maar eens opnieuw praten met de dokter of pijnbestrijding voor enige goede medicatie....ik leef met je mee....
Warme groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kaars

elisabeth thnx
heb geen kinderen meer thuis allemaal de deur uit nog een geluk
kwestie van medicatie heb ik niets ja niets heb wel contralmal en polyflam en cymbalta maar daar ben ikmee gestopt want het is voor depressie en deze heb ik een jaar lang genomen zonder resultaat den vuilbak binnen ik heb dan ook naar gent geweest bijna 10 maanden en dat allemaal voor niets heb ik dagelijks of tweemaal in de week moeten gaan zonder resultaat en daarvoor heb ik dan 100 km heen en weer moeten doen schandalig is dat zo de mensen aan het lijntje houden en maar euro's afdokken
waar gaat dit eindigen 
groetjes aan allen die moeten doorzetten
om toch maar een gehoor te hebben

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kaars: ja daar wordt je erg moe van die mensen die zo makkelijk met je omgaan en ze kunnen je niet goed helpen!!! vreselijk jammer....
je klinkt somber  :Frown:  misschien heb je paracetamol in huis of iets anders want niets lijkt mij niet goed....van pijn ga je verkrampen....
hey lief mens, het is zwaar, en als het niet meer wil ga dan even rusten of iets doen wat jij prettig vindt en kan doen!!! en als je misschien toch onrustig en druk wordt in je hoofd dan is het misschien wel een idee om weer naar de huisarts te gaan voor een ander medicijn...depressies behandelen kan moeilijk zijn, niet alle medicatie is meteen de goede voor iemand...., dan heb je wat nodig wat anders is dan dat je hebt gekregen en weggegooid!!! Succes.....
Groeten Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## kaars

elisabeth
ik voel mij nie depressief maar heb hekel aan dokters die u nie willen helpen
want heb nog nooit een depri gehad en hoop het nooit te krijgen maar het is gewoon weg de medicatie dat ze niet geven die bij mij past

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Fijn dat ondanks dat je dates niet jou type waren het toch wel leuk was  :Wink: 

@ Kaars,
Jammer dat je niet goed geholpen wordt door de medici en dat de medicijnen die ze voorschreven niks deden voor jou  :Frown: 
Erg naar om steeds pijn te hebben en slecht te slapen!
Hopelijk vind je iets of iemand die jou wel kan helpen of goede tips heeft waar je iets mee kan! 

Ik ben moe en gestresd, ik wil alles goed doen, maar het loopt allemaal niet zoals ik wil, 2maal heb ik niet naar school gekund door treinsproblemen, ben ziek geweest en afgelopen week aangereden, schiet echt niet op zo en moet nu veel dingen tegelijk doen, denk dat ik verslagen en toetsen niet (allemaal) ga halen dus hopen op herkansing. Leraren, leraressen en klasgenoten uit mijn stamgroep (hoofdgroep) reageren niet terug op mijn e-mails en dan krijg ik wel e-mail en berichtje van 2 meiden uit de parallelklas, echt zo raar  :Confused:  Hopelijk gaat de volgende periode beter...

----------


## kaars

luuss
ik wens je alvast veel beterschap en een goed herstel hoop dat alles goed komt voor jou
en was het erg de aanrijding 
thnx en een dikke knuffel voor uw moed 
groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Luuss:

Welkom lieverd, daar ben je weer....ik heb je gemist hoor.... :Big Grin: 
vreselijk van dat ongeluk, neem je tijd meissie....gelukkig ben je er nog.....brrrrrrrr
trouwens wat vreemd dat niemand reageert op je e-mails....hoe is dat mogelijk? Belachelijk eigenlijk, wil je de boel uitleggen en misschien om advies of hulp vragen en dan doen die gasten er nietsssssssssssss mee!!!! Laat ze maar, ze bekijken het maar...geef de moed niet op.....je kunt er niets aan doen dat je dat ongeluk hebt gehad....een beetje medeleven van hun kant was wel zo fijn geweest....
ik vindt je een kanjer....pas goed op jezelf en loop niet te hard....eerst je gezondheid en dan je klas, maar ik begrijp je wel....desnoods maar toetsten inhalen....leg je verhaal persoonlijk anders uit aan je leraar of anders de directeur....ze moeten jou gewoon opnieuw een kans geven om het opnieuw te maken!!! succes en veel Sterkte Luuss...

Liefs Elisa xxx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Amai, Luus, dan zijn ze bij mijn dochter op school wel wat socialer... ze gaan om beurten naar de cursus en ze mailen alles door 's avonds, naar elkaar, alle samenvattingen van cursussen enzo, hebben ze allemaal maar een beetje werk en kunnen ze aan hun bachelor paper werken elk om beurt.... Vandaag is mijn dochter naar school geweest en zij mailt dan alles door naar haar vriendinnen die er niet waren... eerlijk spelen noem ik dat dan.... 
Hou je taai he meid, 
Groetjes en een dikke knuf....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach dat is mooi Christel.....zo zou het op elke school moeten gaan.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kaars,
Ik liep op de stoep naar het station en werd van achter aangereden door een brommer/scooter en die is doorgereden. Had schaafwonden en de hoofdpijn, pijn aan polsen/schouder/benen is afgenomen maar nog niet helemaal weg.

@ Elisabeth,
Ik ben niet de enige op wie niet gereageerd wordt, een klasgenote zei vandaag dat ze ook een lerares (mentrix) en een leraar had gemaild en niks had terug ontvangen, ze had aan de lerares gevraagd of die wou reageren tot 2x toe maar na 3 week nog geen antwoord  :EEK!: 
Ik maak de toetsen en zie wel, heb in elk geval een indruk van de vraagstelling mocht ik het niet halen  :Wink: 

@ Christel,
Eerlijk spelen zou mooi zijn, maar gebeurd helaas niet overal  :Frown: 
Echt fijn dat het bij jou dochter op school op die manier gaat!  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Wat een vreselijke rotzak die scooterrijder....hij rijdt dus gewoon verder....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :Mad:  ernstig eigenlijk....wat zul je geschrokken zijn om van de pijn maar te zwijgen... :Frown:  ik hoop dat het over een tijdje wat beter met je gaat....Beterschap lieve luuss  :Embarrassment: 

eigenlijk zou er een prikbord op school moeten zijn om al jullie klachten te spuien!!! maar ja dat prikbord zal dan gauw vol hangen denk ik....Daggggggggggggg  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja helaas bestaan zulke mensen die doorrijden nadat ze iemand aanrijden en leraren die niet terugmailen over iets belangrijks en dan vervolgens ook niet op hun kamer vindbaar zijn  :Confused:  :Frown: 
Ja dat bord zal snel volhangen, vandaag in gehorige collegezaal tentamen gemaakt, servaillant kwam 3x bij me, 1x of ik voor rechten of pedagogiek en sociologie kwam, 1x om presentielijst te tekenen en laatste keer om een andere presentielijst te tekenen want alleen mijn naam op een papiertje terwijl mijn klasgenoten op een andere stonden was ook zo raar, ja man denk dat dan van tevoren dacht ik en ik zat ook in de rij voor pedagogiek en sociologie  :Confused:  Er waren ook 2 mensen die geen bewijs van inschrijving hadden meegenomen en dus naar de administratie moesten wat nogal rommelig verliep... Gister ging qua organisatie echt beter...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: wat een rommelige toestanden vandaag in de Collegezaal...3x langskomen...tjonge jonge, hij mocht je wel een bakkie koffie brengen dat hij je zo vaak lastig viel....pfffff  :Stick Out Tongue:  lastig om je dan te concentreren...ik hoop dat het redelijk goed ging vandaag met je toetsen èn je gezondheid...waardeloos allemaal....

Hey lieverd, Prettig weekend.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Mannen .... sommige kan ik wel schieten momenteel!!
Hebben die dan écht géén hersens en/of gevoelens?????????????????
Ik heb het niet over 'alle mannen int gemeen hé' >> SOMMIGE MANNEN... AAAARRRRGGGGHHH

----------


## Neetje

Ik heb juist teveel hersens en gevoelens, schijnt ook niet goed te zijn voor sommige vrouwen  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Aggie: Schieten zeg jij...soms kun je er maar beter mee opschieten  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( grapje) maar alle gekheid op een stokje....Irritant kunen "sommige mannen" zijn !!!! BAH....
koop dan nog maar èèn extra bedel lieverd..èn ga maar met zijn Credit Card shoppen....Sterkte...zet een rustig muziekje op en kom tot rust....Liefsssss  :Embarrassment: 

Neetje: Ja vrouwen zijn kleine duiveltjes.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

> Mannen .... sommige kan ik wel schieten momenteel!!
> Hebben die dan écht géén hersens en/of gevoelens?????????????????
> Ik heb het niet over 'alle mannen int gemeen hé' >> SOMMIGE MANNEN... AAAARRRRGGGGHHH


Ik kan met je meepraten! Pff de mijne zit letterlijk de hele dag achter de pc. En op momenten dat ik dan terug naar huis ga komt ie opeens met wat geslijm. Meh vind het fijner als je me tenminste afentoe aankijkt als ik bij je ben, ipv alleen maar dat stomme pc scherm.. Pc addict?

----------


## Agnes574

Gister weer even met m'n 'bek vol tanden' gestaan ... 
-de broer van een vriendin van mijn schoonma (die ik ook zéér goed ken >die vriendin) simpelweg dood neergevallen tijdens het fietsen... 49 jaar en kerngezond; nooit gerookt of gedronken > hartaderbreuk ... pfff, dan sta je weer even stil bij hoe kort het leven kan zijn!!

-de vriend van een vriendin (oppervlakkig) er vandoor met een ander.. dat meiske zit daar nu met haar 2 kleine kinders!!!

Ik snap écht niet dat sommige mensen zo'n gevoelloze 'ziel' hebben... je gaat er toch niet vandoor met een ander als je 2 kleine kids hebt????!!!!

Was een 'schrik-dag' gister!!

----------


## Suske'52

@Ag  :Smile:  een oprecht medeleven bij dit overlijden ...ja .....veel te jong .... :Confused:  sterkte !!! 

Wel een verwarrende en zware dag Ag .

----------


## Sylvia93

> Gister weer even met m'n 'bek vol tanden' gestaan ... 
> -de broer van een vriendin van mijn schoonma (die ik ook zéér goed ken >die vriendin) simpelweg dood neergevallen tijdens het fietsen... 49 jaar en kerngezond; nooit gerookt of gedronken > hartaderbreuk ... pfff, dan sta je weer even stil bij hoe kort het leven kan zijn!!
> 
> -de vriend van een vriendin (oppervlakkig) er vandoor met een ander.. dat meiske zit daar nu met haar 2 kleine kinders!!!
> 
> Ik snap écht niet dat sommige mensen zo'n gevoelloze 'ziel' hebben... je gaat er toch niet vandoor met een ander als je 2 kleine kids hebt????!!!!
> 
> Was een 'schrik-dag' gister!!


Jeetje, dat was écht een schrikdag!! Overkomt altijd de verkeerden!

Pff ik heb vandaag (en vooral gister) ook wel weer mn dag gehad. Gisteravond nog even wat nagekletst aan de bar, één of andere dronken lap besprong me, liep zich dood te flirten én probeerde me te zoenen...? En mn vriend stond er maar bij van sjaa.. Zegt ie later nog tegen me jaa je bent 18, je moet voor jezelf opkomen. Haha jeah right, op zo'n moment kun je niet meer helder denken, ben dus echt behoorlijk pissig! Snap echt niet waarom hij die vent geen mep gegeven heeft oid?
*pfoeh moest er even uit hoor, haha lang leve het afreageerhoekje!*

----------


## Neetje

@Sylvia ... Je had die dronkenlap zelf een hoek moeten verkopen  :Wink: 

@agnes ... sterkte meisie x

----------


## Neetje

T is verdomme niet normaal ... vandaag weer bij de psychologe en psychiater geweest. Dosis antidepressiva citalopram is weer verhoogd moeten worden omdat het niet goed gaat. Ik begon met 10 mg, daarna naar 20 mg, toen 30 mg en vanaf vandaag moet ik 40 mg gaan slikken.

En dat kreng die dit op haar geweten heeft, leeft vrolijk door!

----------


## Sylvia93

> @Sylvia ... Je had die dronkenlap zelf een hoek moeten verkopen 
> 
> @agnes ... sterkte meisie x


Haha ja eigenlijk wel  :Stick Out Tongue:  Maar ik had nog nooit zó'n dronk persoon meegemaakt, dus op dat moment wist ik echt ff niet wat ik ermee moest!
Zou ook geen idee hebben of een dronk persoon dan niet opeens agressief wordt als je hem slaat, daar was ik eerlijk gezegd ook een beetje bang voor  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ik dacht laat m maar flirten haha, toen ie te ver ging kwamen anderen nog te hulp. Dus dat scheelt, nu maar hopen dattie zich inhoud de volgende clubavond  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Hopelijk geen nieuwe schrikdagen de komende tijd!

@ Syl,
Dat verhaal over achter de pc zitten tot je weggaat en dan slijmen is herkenbaar, begrijpen doe ik dat alleen niet...
Als je van je partner houdt bescherm je die toch en laat je dat toch niet opknappen door anderen  :Confused: 
Hopelijk volgende stapavond rustiger  :Wink: 

@ eetje,
He balen zeg dat je weer verhoogd bent met AD  :Frown: 
Sterkte!

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Agnes,
> Hopelijk geen nieuwe schrikdagen de komende tijd!
> 
> @ Syl,
> Dat verhaal over achter de pc zitten tot je weggaat en dan slijmen is herkenbaar, begrijpen doe ik dat alleen niet...
> Als je van je partner houdt bescherm je die toch en laat je dat toch niet opknappen door anderen 
> Hopelijk volgende stapavond rustiger 
> 
> @ eetje,
> ...


Haha sja ik zou dat idd ook zeggen, als een vrouw vervelend tegenover hem zou doen zou ik er tenminste ook iets over zeggen.. 

Sowieso gaat t nu met mn vriend slechter. Ik krijg steeds meer en meer het idee dat ie me niet meer nodig heeft dat ik alleen maar een beetje in de weg loop. Hij is de hele dag maar bezig over wat anderen denken. Kijkt amper nog naar me om, kan enorm negatief over mij zijn tegenover anderen *pff ja dat kind is zovaak bij me blabla*. En dan later weer zeggen "jamaar dat was alleen maar om even af te leiden" Pff ik ben het afentoe zó zat.
En net hadden we dus weer ruzie om het feit dat hij mij gaat lopen te vertellen wat ik wel en niet aan zou mogen trekken, ik ben daar dus echt niet van gediend. En ik heb een hekel aan dat steeds op afstand gehouden worden. Vraag me af of ik dit nog heel veel langer ga kunnen trekken ...

----------


## gossie

Lieve Sylvia,

Ik vraag me af, wat jij en je vriend willen? Wil jij verder met je vriend, diep in je hart kijken :Frown:  Dan bedoel ik dus echt.

En wat wilt je vriend van jou? Kun je 'm daar in beantwoorden, maar ook jij als vriendin, kan hij je daar in beantwoorden!

Meis ik wens je echt veel sterkte toe. :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

> Lieve Sylvia,
> 
> Ik vraag me af, wat jij en je vriend willen? Wil jij verder met je vriend, diep in je hart kijken Dan bedoel ik dus echt.
> 
> En wat wilt je vriend van jou? Kun je 'm daar in beantwoorden, maar ook jij als vriendin, kan hij je daar in beantwoorden!
> 
> Meis ik wens je echt veel sterkte toe.


Ah bedankt! Ik weet eigenlijk niet zo goed wat mn vriend wilt. Ik weet zelf in ieder geval wel dat ik de relatie van ruim 4 jaar niet zomaar wil opgeven. Ik hou van m en zal dat altijd blijven doen, en ik zou het écht vreselijk vinden als het over gaat. Er zijn bepaalde dingen waar ik me nu heel erg aan kan irriteren, het ging altijd zo goed tussen ons maar de laatste tijd heb ik weer het idee dat ik in de weg loop.

Vriend beweerd wel dat hij het niet zo bedoeld, maar ik vind het absoluut geen fijn gevoel als ik constant op een afstandje wordt gehouden en moet aanhoren hoe hij tegen anderen zijn 'irritaties' over mij uit. Of ze nou gemeend of verzonnen zijn, hij ziet het allemaal maar als afleiding. Hij wilt niet dat iemand ons serieus samen als stel ziet, hij doet letterlijk alles om mensen af te leiden dat wij wellicht iets zouden hebben. (letterlijk tot seks aan toe: "ja maar lief, nu denkt ze in ieder geval niet dat wij iets hebben"). Ik krijg daar een beetje wraakgevoelens over, alsof ik dan ook maar iets met een ander moet gaan doen om wraak te nemen oid. Zo'n gevoel wil ik ook weer niet hebben, tis gewoon een beetje moeilijk, vooral omdat hij dus absoluut geen prater is en niet normaal kan praten met mij... Terwijl alles dan wel weer heel fijn aanvoelt als ik bij hem ben of bij hem blijf slapen. Maar overdag heeft hij weer absoluut geen aandacht voor me, is zn pc véél interessanter..

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: Jee wat schrikken zeg al die ellende die je verteld op 16/4/2011 iemand dood neervallen en iemand die vertrekt en de/zijn vrouw achter laat met 2 koters...tragisch!!!!  :Frown:  fijne dag verder......

Sylvia: Mannen zijn soms andere wezens....houden van is goed en mooi, maar gelukkig ben je nog jong....misschien ben je wèl te modern voor je vriend, dat hij zich met je kleding gaat bemoeien....jij bent je eigen baas en hij màg iets zeggen erover, maar je kunt de ander niet veranderen...voor jonge kerels is het soms normaal om de ganse dag achter en pc te kunnen hangen....alhoewel ouderen dat ook kunnen...òf met hun mobiel spelen en je het gevoel geven dat alles belangrijker is dan "jij"....hmmm niet echt aardig van hem, òòk als hij het niet zo bedoeld...neem anders eens wat meer tijd voor jezelf en geef hem minder aandacht, dan eens kijken of hem dat opvalt....hij komt nonchalant over....hij zal zeker om je geven maar het voelt niet goed, zo ik hoor van jou!.....

Houden van iemand is het mooist wat er is, maar besef wel dat als hij zich niet anders gedraagt er op een goede dag een einde aan kan komen, en je dan een ander tegenkomt/ontmoet...nu lijkt dat onwaarschijnlijk...je hebt recht op het beste....doe wat je HART je ingeeft maar wees eerlijk naar jezelf....òòk ik als oudere vrouw zit wel eens op de rose wolk, maar mijn "voeten" kleven aan de aarde!!!  :Big Grin:  ik heb van alles mogen meemaken....ik geloofde in de liefde...bij de èèn bijna 10 jaar bij de volgende 7 jaar en nu besef ik dat ik eerder had moeten stoppen!!! ik gun jou het beste Sylvia...blijf niet te lang hangen aan een man die jou "niet" verdiend..en niet ziet wat voor prachtvrouw je bent!!!! over en sluiten...daggggggggggg

Liefs van Elisa voor alle vrouwen en mannen die worstelen met hun gevoelens.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Hé jakkes Syl,

Dat klinkt allemaal niet goed wat ik lees ... jij bent méér waard hoor lieverd!!!

Hier gaat het weer goed, érg goed zelfs ... hopen dat het zo blijft hé; hij weet dat het zijn allerlaatste kans is die ik hem gegeven heb!!

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Als ik dit zo allemaal lees zit het precies toch niet helemaal goed tussen jullie (sorrie dat ik dat zeg).
Dat is toch niet normaal als u vriend niet samen wil gezien worden met u.
Ik zou dat niet pikken!
Kan ergens wel begrijpen dat je zei van:een relatie van 4 jaar kan ik niet zomaar opgeven,maar wat is 4 jaar op een mensenleven, je bent nog ZO JONG....
Is zoals Elisa, zei:je moet je hart volgen, en vroeg of laat zal je de ware wel tegen komen.

Sterkte 


@Aggie,

Ben blij  :Big Grin: voor u dat het weer helemaal goed zit tussen jullie. Af en toe moet je eens goed op tafel slaan.

Liefs Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Elisa,

Wat een lieve woorden dankjewel! Heb er een hoop aan!  :Smile: 

@ Ag,

Ah wel super om te lezen dat het tussen jullie weer goed gaat, soms moet je iemand inderdaad een 2e kans geven!

@ Do,

Jij ook bedankt voor de steunende woorden  :Smile:  Ik ben inderdaad nog jong, en besef ook wel dat ik waarschijnlijk niet de rest van mijn leven met hem zal delen.. Ach soms is het ook moeilijk als je jong bent, dan weet je gewoon echt niet meer wat je wilt!

Momenteel gaat het wel weer redelijk tussen ons, ik heb afgelopen nacht bij hem geslapen en dat ging wel goed, geen ruzie gehad. Misschien komt het inderdaad ook wel dat we tevaak bij elkaar zijn (omdat school voor mij zo goed als over is en ik anders de hele dag alleen thuis zit ben ik vaak bij hem). In september ga ik met een voltijd studie beginnen, dan zal ik dus ook niet meer iedere dag de tijd hebben om bij hem te zijn. Haha misschien gaat ie me dan ns waarderen/missen als ie me niet zovaak meer ziet  :Smile:  
Voor nu kijk ik het nog even aan, ik heb hem iig wel verteld dat ik er echt niet van gediend ben om rondgecommandeerd te worden, niet door hem niet door niemand! Deze week neem ik wat rust voor mezelf, denk dat ik deze week maar eventjes thuisblijf en kijk hoe hij er volgende week onder is. Misschien moeten we elkaar gewoon wat ruimte geven  :Smile: !

liefs Syl

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: Wat hèèrlijk dat alles weer goed is!!! ik ben blij voor je....Top...houden zo... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sylvia: Liefde is soms blind....Geniet van de mooie momenten met hem, het leven wijst jou wel de weg!  :Embarrassment: 

Dag Dodito,  :Wink:  Luuss  :Smile:  Neetje  :Wink:  fijne dag verder.....

----------


## Luuss0404

Grrr wou ik gister naar stage reden er bussen ipv treinen ivm vervanging rails. Stapte ik in de bus stopte de bus niet in Assen maar pas in Zwolle  :Confused:  Dus stage gebeld dat ik echt te laat zou komen, stagebegeleidster zei dat ik maandag maar even moest overleggen voor inhalen en daarna heb ik de trein naar Assen genomen, was zo moe van al dat gereis dat ik bij een vriend kopje koffie heb gedaan en gekletst  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Elisa,

Dat zijn nog eens wijze woorden! Thanks!  :Smile: 

@ Luuss,

Pff openbaar vervoer he.. Das rot!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Wat een afknapper al dat gereis....wil je fijn stage lopen stopt die klotebus niet in Assen!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Frown:  jij bent bekaf en mag je het inhalen....pffffffffffffff niet leuk allemaal.....als je dichter bij woonde trakteerde ik je op koffie met taart lieverd...wat een pech... :Embarrassment:  fijn dat je bij die goede vriend terecht kon met je verhalen.....even delen is dan wel fijn, al die ergenissen etc...goede week verder op school....Liefsss  :Big Grin: 

Sylvia: Ik ben òòk jong geweest en waanzinnig verliefd èn ik ben inmiddels een ouder persoon geworden met ervaring zullen we maar zeggen!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ik probeer mee te denken èn te leven...het Liefdes leven is èèn van de moeilijkste dingen in ons leven...het kan ons MAKEN en BREKEN, òòk ik stuntel er "altijd" nog mee, soms blijft het moeilijk, maar we blijven hopen op het goede, want liefde is iets moois, en ik kan er niet zonder  :Embarrassment: ...iedereen is daar heel kwetsbaar in......fijne dag en Geniet van deze dag ( en) en je vriend!!!  :Wink: ....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Yup...

@ Elisabeth,
Sjah das idd pech, maar heb leuk bijgekletst met een goede vriend en lekker op terras gezeten dus ach en inhalen is niet zo erg, volgende maand hebben ze een dierenmiddag op een andere dag dan dat ik er normaal gesproken ben dus dan wil ik wel  :Wink: 
Die appeltaart daar wil ik best voor reizen hoor  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Ahhhhh rot vaatwasser!! Hij doet et niet grrrrrrr

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Elisa,

Ja ik heb inderdaad wel gemerkt dat dat één van de lastigste dingen in het leven is!  :Smile:  Soms kun je niet met iemand door een deur, maar tegelijkertijd ook weer niet zonder diegene.. Sinds ons laatste ruzie begin vorige week hebben we geen ruzie meer gehad dus dat scheelt gelukkig alweer. Hij heeft waarschijnlijk ook gewoon zo zn baalmomenten die ie dan gebruikt om het op mij af te reageren.. Achja we'll see!  :Smile: 

@ Jorien,

Ah das balen! Dat wordt afwassen?

----------


## Agnes574

@Jorien; een keertje afwassen kan geen kwaad toch??  :Wink: 
Ik vind het fijn om af en toe wat dingen met de hand af te wassen; lekker met m'n handen in dat warme sopje én je ringen/armbanden in zilver en goud maak je ermee schoon (wel goed afspoelen met lopend water en daarna even opwrijven met een zachte doek  :Wink: .

Ik heb niets om af te reageren momenteel.. goed!!! ... vind het enkel niet leuk dat m'n rechtervoet telkens gaat 'slapen', waardoor ik dan even niet kan stappen!!  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Een relatie is één van de moeilijkste dingen in het leven!
Als de communicatie echter heel goed is , is het veel gemakkelijker; maar de meeste koppels kunnen niet goed communiceren, wat jammer is  :Frown: .
Mijn vriend en ik hebben geleerd véél te praten en dat heeft onze relatie op een beter en hoger niveau gebracht!! Wij kibbelen nooit; we praten de dingen rustig uit!
Toch blijft een relatie tussen een man en vrouw een 'wonderlijk' iets; mannen zullen vrouwen nooit helemaal kunnen doorgronden en begrijpen en vice versa ook niet ... maar dat is een leuke uitdaging vind ik!!  :Big Grin: 
Mijn beste vriendin en ik hebben gezegd dat als we ooit alleen komen te staan we gaan samenwonen  :Wink: !! Haha, als vrienden hé .. maar vrouwen begrijpen vrouwen beter en mannen de mannen ... vandaar ook dat homo- en lesbische relaties vaak heel 'solide' en hecht zijn en veel langer duren  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Relatie ..relaties ....ffff effen mijn buik van vol ...praten jaaaaa maar je moet met 2 zijn .....hier wordt er sedert 14 dagen niet anders meer gedaan ....dochter ..schoonzoon ... kleinkinderen en wij ....liefde is bij dochter opgebruikt  :EEK!:  :Mad:  ..... bij ruzies moet er altijd nog vriendschap tegenover partner blijven ...zoniet ...einde in zicht  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: BALEN ..... En dan begint het .....eigendom verdelen .....iemand die niets bezit ...dat gaat vlotter ...maar er is eigendom ....wie neemt het over ?????? kleinkinderen zien ertegen op om te verhuizen ..... gelijke delen .... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  gelijke arbeid geleverd  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: gelijke inkomsten .... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: nochtans ik ben een zeer kalme, maar het hoeft even niet ..... :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Suske,

Pfoeh lastige situatie inderdaad! Succes met alles!  :Smile: 

Pff ik moet me echt even afreageren op blogger hoor.. Die is al offline sinds gisteravond, heeft alle geplaatste content van gister verwijderd en is nog steeds offline. Kan compleet niets met de website doen. Het is maar afwachten totdat alles opgelost is, het geplaatste content bij iedereen teruggezet is en afwachten of alles weer gaat werken zoals het hoort. *Gaat nu toch maar op zoek naar een host*

----------


## Suske'52

@ syl  :Smile:  Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa , BEDANKT !!!!!  :Wink: het hoeft hier even niet ' n mens wordt hier misschien te oud voor ... :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  relaties ... een echtscheiding vreet aan 'n mens , en daar de kinderen (kleinkinderen... het haalt hun wereld ook overhoop ) Fijn weekend  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jorien,
He balen, misschien nieuw zout erin of dat zeefje schoonmaken?
Succes met de afwas anders...

@ Syl,
Hopelijk kan je snel weer bij je website! Idd goed idee om op zoek teg aan naar een host...

@ Agnes,
Ja relaties zijn moeilijke dingen *zucht*
Fijn dat jij wel goed kan praten met jou vriend, ookal loopt het niet altijd op rolletjes  :Smile: 

@ Suske,
Ah vervelend zeg! Kan me voorstellen dat dit even niet hoeft zo...  :Frown: 
Heel erg veel sterkte en succes met alles en ik wens je veel moed en kracht toe!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jup alles is gelukt! Heb nu sinds een aantal dagen ook een eigen domein (ben wel bij blogger gebleven, vond het fijn werken dus ja). Nu ben ik het hele weekend al bezig met visitekaartjes, maar ik ben zo slecht in ontwerpen en snap weinig van Microsoft Publisher..
Heb nu de achtergrondkleur en de titel. Wil er foto's in verwerken maar geen idee hoe ik dat mooi ga krijgen.. Vriend beloofd constant te helpen maar meneer verkiest zijn pc spellen boven zijn beloftes nakomen.. *zucht* Nu moet het me dus gewoon perse zelf lukken om te bewijzen dat ik zijn hulp écht niet nodig heb..!
Oh en eigenlijk moet ik keihard gaan blokken voor mn scheikunde examen.. Maar het komt er maar niet van hmm... Morgen toch maar beginnen, dan heb ik nog 4 dagen om de laatste paar dingen die ik niet begrijp onder de knie te krijgen.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Ahhhhhhh rot QMP toetsen!! Als 8 oefentoetsen gemaakt en tot nu toe elke keer gezakt! Nu nog 2 oefentoetsen over en dan nieuwe aanvragen,, baal der als een stekker van dat het leren van deze toets niet wil!

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Kan aannemen Sus, dat het voor jou even allemaal  :Confused:  teveel word. Zoals jezelf zegt het vreet aan je  :Mad:  en je word er zo moe van.
Ook ik heb jaren geleden dat meegemaakt en het ergste vond ik dat ik mijn huis moest achter laten. Het tilt eigenlijk voor heel de familie zwaar. Hoop echt van harte dat alles zo snel mogelijk achter de rug is, met zo min mogelijk ruzie, en verdriet.

Heel veel liefs en sterkte toegewenst  :Embarrassment: 

Idd een relatie is niet altijd gemakkelijk, maar als je een mooie relatie hebt is het wel iets uniek. En is zoals Agnes, al zei: in een relatie MOET je praten anders heb je GEEN relatie. Ik vind een relatie bestaat uit GEVEN en NEMEN anders blijft die NOOIT niet duren.

Vandaag voel ik me HEEL SLECHT en heb VEEL VEEL PIJN  :Frown:  en dat maakt me MOEDELOOS pfffff.................... :Mad:

----------


## Suske'52

@ do  :Smile:  ja, 20 jaar geleden zat ik in de zelfde situatie .... heb alles achter gelaten.... huis - meubelen enz. juist persoonlijke bezittingen van de 3 dochters en mij ...zelfs geen onderhoudsgelden voor de kinderen of mij ...wou niets ....was 21 jaar gehuwd ....
Heb altijd gezegd dit wens ik niemand toe, weet wat dit meebrengt ..... :EEK!:  
Nu zit oudste dochter in dezelfde situatie ....( schoon) zoon is niet slecht ...maar ze krijgt geen gehoor bij hem ....( hij is een stille persoon ) ...men moet met 2 zijn idd.....'t is het praten die een relatie recht houd ....ik denk dat er bepaalde mannen alles vanzelfsprekend beginnen vinden, ze zijn 18 jaar gehuwd .... beiden zijn 41 jaar ....zij is leeg gegeven zegt ze .....verleden jaar heeft ze gevraagd 2x om nr.een relatiebureau te gaan ...( ik had hun dat aangeraden )hem wou niet ....dit is het resultaat nu wilt hij ....maar zij niet meer.... 

Sterkte met de pijn ...men wordt er zo moedeloos van hé ....Knuffel  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Kan ik begrijpen dat het voor jou dochter teveel is geworden, genoeg is genoeg :Mad: 
Sommige mannen hebben zoals jezelf zegt gewoon kleppen voor hun ogen, ja wanneer te laat is komen ze tot besef  :EEK!: Sommige mannen denken dat sommige dingen idd vanzelfsprekend zijn, maar dat is niet zo. Ik vind persoonlijk zelfs al ben je 20 jaar samen, dan nog moet je oog voor elkaar hebben, en elkaar eens verwennen  :Smile: 
Ook bij mijn ouders is het altijd geven langs moeders, kant, en dat is pijnlijk  :Frown: om te zien. Jammer genoeg heeft mijn moeder de fut niet om bij mijn vader weg te gaan. Helaas heb ik me daar al jaren bij neergelegd. Ik heb ook altijd gezegd zo'n RELATIE wil ik zeker niet :Mad:  
Ach relaties is niet altijd gemakkelijk, maar weet wel dat je veel in eigen handen hebt.
Hoop echt van harte dat het met jou dochter snel weer beter gaat.

Veel liefs en dikke knuf terug  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

lieve Do en Suske,
ik wens jullie beiden veel sterkte en liefs toe.

----------


## Neetje

Ik moet ff van me afschreeuwen


*WAT HEB JE MET ME GEDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Sylvia93

> Ik moet ff van me afschreeuwen
> 
> 
> *WAT HEB JE MET ME GEDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Luchtte het op  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## gossie

@ Neetje,

ik had/heb begrepen, dat je vandaag een uitslag zou horen, hopelijk is het meegevallen?

maar met je reactie; wat heb je met me gedaaaaaaaaaaaaan. Is boosheid en agetatie.

Neetje, ik wens je veel sterkte toe.

----------


## Ilonaa

aaaaaaaaaaaarghhhhhh KL*TELEVEN heb ik toch GRRRRRR :Mad:  :Mad: 

Waarom leef ik nog.....

ALLES zit me tegen. grrrrrrr
Waarom begrijpt niemand hoeveel pijn iemand kan hebben.
Of hoe moe iemand kan zijn. Zijn die mensen nou echt ZOOO DOM. 

PFFFF .

sorry het moest effe.  :Wink: 


Liefs

----------


## Agnes574

Ik begrijp je wel  :Wink: .

Zenuwpijnen zijn een hel en ME hebben zorgt ervoor dat je altijd (té) moe bent om leuke dingen te doen!
Toch maak ik van iedere dag 't beste, het leven is vééls te kort!!

----------


## Neetje

Heb ik me 3 weken verheugd dat mijn jongste zusje dit weekend zou komen logeren ... meldt ze gisteravond laat dat ze niet kan komen omdat ze 2 fietsen heeft met lekke banden. Ze moet dus naar de fietsen maker terwijl ze een vent heeft die dat toch best ff kan plakken voor haar!?

Gisteravond had ik erg veel pijn door de acupunctuur van de fysio en ondanks mijn straatangst moest ik toch naar de winkel om voor 30 euro boodschappen te halen, omdat ze langs zou komen. Dag geld, dag weekend.

Ik baal hiervan. Had wel wat gezelschap kunnen gebruiken in deze moeilijke periode.

Voel me weer in de steek gelaten ... zal wel aan mij liggen  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Hé, das balen Neetje .... bussen etc bestaan ook toch?
Vind het maar een flauw excuus en niet aardig van haar!!
Sterkte vent!!!

Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Neetje

Klopt, ze komt altijd met de trein dus ik snap dit ook niet ...

----------


## Suske'52

@ Neetje  :Smile:  ...dat is balen  :Confused: dat vind ik persoonlijk ....zo gaat men met mensen niet om  :Mad: men zoekt altijd een alternatief in geval van overmacht ..... :Wink:  sterkte :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

Tja ... deze mensen roepen dus elke keer dat ik uit mijn isolement moet komen, die 'goedbedoelde adviezen' waar ik eerder al naar refereerde, ik MOET dit en ik MOET dat. En dat ik mensen nodig heb en het niet alleen kan ... maar deze mensen geven mij dus niet het gevoel dat 'zij' mij hierbij willen helpen.

Kortom ... hoop blabla, maar iets doen ho maar

Fok!

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Ja Neetje, soms heb je zo van die mensen die altijd maar beloven, maar nooit iets na komen veel bla bla bla..... zoals jezelf zegt.
Heb vroeger ook zo'n vrienden gehad, zelf familie ook, maar die heb ik na enige tijd snel van mijn treintje gegooid  :Wink: 

Wel heel jammer voor jou dat je Zusje, heeft afgebeld  :Frown: 

Sterkte hé  :Smile: 

Vandaag nog steeds veel pijn wil verdomme niet beteren pfff.... :Frown:

----------


## Neetje

@dotito ... klote pijn! Hoop dat je morgen n betere dag hebt. Dat treintje leegt zich bij mij vanzelf al de laatste maanden  :Frown: 


Ik zou graag weer bij mijn oom langsgaan, maar ik heb geen mogelijkheid.

Wat een rotweekend! Verveel me kapot en mijn hoofd is een chaos, vragen, twijfels en t gaat maar door ... denk dat ik vroeg ga slapen en als ik morgenochtend wakker word neem ik gewoon weer een slaappil

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Kan je dan geen bus of een tram nemen.....of woont hij te ver?

----------


## Neetje

Te ver, dan zou ik 3x over moeten stappen en ik heb straatvrees en teveel pijn  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Ja dat is geen doen als je oom zover woont, en dat je straatvrees en pijn hebt  :Frown:  hebt. Zeg kan je evt niet in een zelfhulpgroep gaan om over je zorgen te praten, zo kom je toch ook in contact met mensen. Of is dat ook niet bij jou in de buurt?  :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

Ik weet het niet gewoon ff niet meer Dotito ...... drom baal ik er zo van dat me zusje niet langs kwam, dan had ik ff met haar naar buiten gekund (is iets makkelijker)  :Confused:

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Ja, dat is niet netjes van je zusje dat ze niet is langs geweest  :Mad:  Vind ook dat je iets beloofd dat je je aan je woord moeten houden.
Begrijp je wel hoor dat je dat je het even moeilijk hebt.

----------


## Neetje

D'r zijn mij de laatste 2 jaar wel meer dingen beloofd, dus mijn vertrouwen in 'woord' was al weg

Gatverdamme ...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zeg Neetje, wat KLOTEN  :Mad:  dat je zus niet komt....op het laatste moment afbellen dat de banden leeg zijn van de fietsen vindt ik geen enkel excuus...op het moment dat ze je belt zit je met je mond vol tanden!!! het lijkt mij een idee om haar tòch te vertellen hoezeer je op "haar" had gerekend dit weekend, zodat ze dat "nooit" meer op deze manier doet  :Wink: ...vraag eens als je de moed hebt of dit nu echt hèt juiste excuus was, of dat er iets anders aan de hand is....dit is buitengewoon vreemd....of heeft ze geen leuke man die zus van jou en wil hij niet alleen zijn...gaddamme wat jammer...straatvrees zeg jij....dat moet heel ellendig zijn dat had een vriendin van mij ook.....bah...je hebt met liefde lekkere dingen gekocht en dan komt je zus niet...verdrietig....vertel het haar hoe jij je voelt als je daar aan toe bent....dit "voelt" niet goed....en vandaag is het zondag....sterkte Neetje, het wordt tijd voor een leuke dag voor jou zonder pijn en verdriet, ik gun het je zo....houd moed lief mens....
Dikke zoen van Elisa.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Leuk dat je nu echte eigen website hebt  :Smile: 
Altijd leuk als mensen hun beloftes niet nakomen 8kuch8 begrijp helemaal dat je het dan zelf wilt oplossen  :Wink: 
Wanneer krijg je examen uitslag?

@ Jorien,
Als leren niet wil even blokje om lopen ofzo en dan verder proberen  :Wink: 
Hopelijk ging de echte toets wel goed!

@ Do,
Lieverd ik hoop dat je je snel wat beter voelt! Dikke knuffel!

@ Suske,
Ja jammer dat sommige mensen zich pas realiseren dat iets van 2 kanten moet komen en dat je soms ergens voor moet werken tot het te laat is.... jammer dat het voor je dochter en schoonzoon zo eindigd!
Heel veel sterkte met alles en hopelijk kan je op vakantie wat ontspanning vinden!

@ Neetje,
 :Frown:  Jammer dat je zusje niet kwam, ze had ook kunnen bussen of treinen.... Ben het met de dames eens dat het een enorm slecht excuus is en zoals Elisabeth zegt vertel je zus wat je voelt!
Desondanks dapper en goed van je dat je ondanks pijn en angst toch bent wezen boodschappen doen!
Lieverd jammer dat je niet naar je oom kan zonder hulp  :Frown: 

@ Ilonaa,
Lieverd is moeilijk om pijn te hebben en moe te zijn en niet begrepen te worden of niet geholpen te worden! Ik hoop echt dat iemand jou kan helpen met je pijn zodat de rest ook beter gaat! Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ik krijg 16 juni om 4 uur 's middags (hehe konden ze t nóg later maken?) de uitslag! Duurt nog wel een tijdje dus  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Zal voor je duimen dat je geslaagd bent  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

He he, syl, mijn dochter begint maar op 14 juni met haar examens en ze duren tot 9 juli.... ze moet dan nog veel langer wachten als jij, zij zit in "den blok" zoals we het hier noemen.... Veel succes

----------


## Neetje

klote dag!

----------


## Agnes574

Probeer van die klotedag iets moois te maken maatje!!
Kijk maar naar mijn 'handtekeningen' hieronder  :Wink: .
Xx Ag

----------


## Neetje

Ik voel me gewoon weer onwijs depressief vandaag, schijtziek word ik ervan. Heb net de psych gebeld om te stoppen met hun behandeling, maar ik zou erover teruggebeld worden door mijn therapeute en daar zit ik niet echt op te wachten. Dacht dat 1 telefoontje voldoende zou zijn.

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Waarom stoppen met de behandeling??

----------


## Neetje

Omdat ik daar niet verder kom en ik overgestapt ben naar een andere psychiater die een andere aanpak hanteert.

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

A zo...dacht dat je volledig ging stoppen met de therapie. Ja als je voelt dat het bij iemand niets uithaalt moet je er idd mee stoppen.

----------


## Neetje

Net mijn tante aan de telefoon gehad en daarna mijn nicht, het gaat weer slechter met mijn oom

----------


## Agnes574

> Omdat ik daar niet verder kom en ik overgestapt ben naar een andere psychiater die een andere aanpak hanteert.


Ik hoop van harte dat die psych je gaat kunnen helpen deze moeilijke periode af te sluiten!!
Sterkte maatje!!
Xx Ag

----------


## gossie

Sterkte Neetje met de verandering van je psychiater. Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt.

----------


## Neetje

Thnx dames, heb vandaag mijn ex-therapeute netjes uitgelegd waarom ik overstap, goed afgesloten en nu idd hopen dat de nieuwe een betere aanpak heeft voor mij.

Liefs

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja wachten duurt lang  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ Christel,
Hopelijk slaagt jou dochter!

@ Neetje,
Hopelijk voelt het beter met de nieuwe psycholoog, wel goed dat je hebt uitgelegd waarom je bent weggegaan  :Smile: 
He naar dat het met je oom slechter gaat  :Frown:  Sterkte!

----------


## Ilonaa

Ik heb een kutkutkutleven,dit houd ik niet meer vol..

Zit er helemaaal doorheen.... :Mad:  
DAMN ik weet het allemaal niet meer hooor.


en die stomme pijin GRRRRRRRRRRRR 
Denk maar dat ik een hele sterke pijnstiller zoals morfine ofzo moet gaan vragen ofzo.

En ben zenuwwachtig pfff 15 juni de uitslag van mn examens! 

Sterkte met je oom Neetje! 

Liefss

----------


## Neetje

Beter ga je dan toch even naar je dokter Ilonaa!

Hou je haaks x

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Neetje, Ik wil wel, maar durf het gewooon niet ! Ik weet dat het moet maar vind het zo moeilijk, en ben al blij dat ie beroepsgeheim heeft anders hadden mn ouders er al achter gekomen en dat wil ik niet ! PFF dit is echt zwaaaar.


Liefs

----------


## gossie

sterkte ilonaa, heb vertrouwen in je huisarts. Echt en vertel wat jij kwijt wilt aan die man/vrouw. Idd, heeft zij/hij een beroepsgeheim. 
Meis, vertel echt je verhaal, je bent de moeite waard.

Een digitale knuffel van Gossie xxx

----------


## Neetje

Ik zou deze week gebeld worden door T-zorg, voor de reguliere hulp in de huishouding die 1x per week langskomt, maar ik heb nog steeds niets gehoord, dus ik weet niet of er deze week al iemand komt grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Had vrijdag en gisteren zelf gebeld, maar die kerel die erover gaat laat niets van zich horen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilonaa,
Ik las dat je gemaild had met je huisarts, als je niet heen durft dan blijf je toch met hem mailen, misschien kan je huisarts je op die manier toch helpen of dat je na een paar e-mails toch heen durft te gaan...
Sterkte in elk geval meis!

@ Neetje,
Hopelijk bellen ze je gauw op, instanties doen dat soort dingen vaak op het laatste moment (vrijdagmiddag ofzo) of je moet er zelf nog 10x achteraan bellen om te krijgen waar je recht op hebt... Jammer is dat!

----------


## Neetje

Morgen komt er iemand hoorde ik net, van 1 tot half 5

----------


## Luuss0404

Ah fijn dat er morgen iemand langskomt  :Big Grin:  
Scheelt een zorg  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

> He he, syl, mijn dochter begint maar op 14 juni met haar examens en ze duren tot 9 juli.... ze moet dan nog veel langer wachten als jij, zij zit in "den blok" zoals we het hier noemen.... Veel succes


Dat is laat om te beginnen! Ik begon 18 mei al! De uitslag krijg ik volgende week donderdag 16 juni. Dus inderdaad is het voor mij sneller afgelopen! Gelukkig ook maar  :Smile:

----------


## Ilonaa

KLOTEDAG
Volgens mij ben ik depri ofzo....

----------


## Sylvia93

Hmm ik baal behoorlijk, de laatste dag van mijn examens heb ik mijn vriendin mijn grafische rekenmachine uitgeleend. Sinds die dag heb ik haar niet meer gezien en reist ze van het ene huis naar het andere huis.. Die stomme grafische rekenmachine heeft mij €180,- gekost!! Ik heb er nog om gevraagd maar ze zei dat ie nu ergens in Arnhem lag.. Fijne vriendin die zoiets kostbaars niet teruggeeft.

----------


## Neetje

> Ah fijn dat er morgen iemand langskomt  
> Scheelt een zorg


Vond het maar een vreemde kerel ... een zeikerdje, dus zo blij was ik er niet mee. Ja, ik ben kritisch!

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Syl zou k dr maar is goed achteraan gaan zitten dan xO 180 euro is keiveel geld !
Hmmm Neetje dat is ook niet leuk dan,, misschien kun je nog wisselen? :Wink:  

AAAAA Brand in mn arm hier en veel pijn..

Stom leven heb k ook he... Altijd pech....







Sorry....

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Syl zou k dr maar is goed achteraan gaan zitten dan xO 180 euro is keiveel geld !
> Hmmm Neetje dat is ook niet leuk dan,, misschien kun je nog wisselen? 
> 
> AAAAA Brand in mn arm hier en veel pijn..
> 
> Stom leven heb k ook he... Altijd pech....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ Ilonaa,

Ja ik ben haar al steeds aant smsen, maar het vervelendste is dat ze gewoon niet meer reageerd.. De eerst volgende keer dat ik haar zie zal ze m mee moeten nemen..

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Volgend keer gewoon niets meer uitlenen meid, jammer  :Frown:  dat je altijd zoiets moet meemaken.
Niet iedereen is op dat vlak betrouwbaar.

Hoop voor jou dat ze het terug komt brengen.

Liefs Do  :Embarrassment:   :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Wat een butdag vandaag!

*heimwee gevoel gaat nie weg

----------


## joshuatree

voel me helemaal gestresst nu....
behoorlijk geiriteerd....naar het agressieve toe...
wat een *** ellende allemaal...
hoelang duurt dit nog allemaal...

----------


## Neetje

> voel me helemaal gestresst nu....
> behoorlijk geiriteerd....naar het agressieve toe...
> wat een *** ellende allemaal...
> hoelang duurt dit nog allemaal...


Ik ken dat gevoel. Duurt bij mij al 6 maanden nu. (ondanks de pillen)

Sterkte josh!

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Joshua en Neetje!!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Ilonaa

Kutavond..


Waaarom waaarom heb ik zoveeeeeeeel pijn......

Ben echt depri... denk ik

----------


## Neetje

> Kutavond..
> 
> 
> Waaarom waaarom heb ik zoveeeeeeeel pijn......
> 
> Ben echt depri... denk ik



Same here ... sterkte Ilonaa

----------


## Ilonaa

Dankje jij ook Neetje!

xxx

----------


## dotito

Sterkte voor iedereen  :Embarrassment:  Neetje, josch, Ilona,

----------


## Ilonaa

Ik wil en kan niet meeeeer!!

*Diepe zucht*

Het gaaat volgens mij niet zo heel erg best met me de laatste tijd.....


Ik denk dat ik me es ga afreageren op de Wii met boksen, maar weet nog niet zeker... 

zuchtzuchtzucht

----------


## dolfijnjorien

grrrrrrrrrr fuck verzekeringen!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

ik krijg 18 behandlingen bij de fysio vergoed,,, ik loop bij 2 fysio´s en zit dus intotaal op 20 behandelingen nu..... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  en in het begin van het jaar zeiden ze nog dat ik onbeperkt naar de fysio kon.... grrrr,,, tenzij het chronisch is mevr. dan kunt u nog een paar behandelingen vergoed krijgen... grrrrrrrrr
fuck zooi

----------


## Neetje

Ik ben het ook zat, klote situatie. Ik kan soms niet meer ... moet 100 mg amitriptyline gaan slikken  :Frown: 

(zou ze enig besef hebben? NOT)

----------


## Neetje

Kutzooi, lumbale rugpunctie heeft ook geen verklaring voor mijn pijnen uitgewezen ... over 6 weken telefonisch consult, of de nieuwe medicatie van de psych een goeie uitwerking heeft.

Ben van plan om alle zenuwbanen dood te laten leggen op de pijnpoli, dan maar geen gevoel meer in mijn linkerkant

----------


## sietske763

hallo neetje,
wat een ellende allemaal!!
ik lees dat je 100 mg amitryptiline (tryptizil) slikt maar dat is echt niet genoeg als AD.
150mg is de standaart dagdosering met een uitloop naar 225 mg.
en ophogen hoeft echt geen 6 weken te duren, als ik jou was zou ik heel snel naar 150 mg gaan en dan w888 of het zn werk doet.
ws moet jij natuurlijk overleggen, ik had het geluk om het zelf te mogen regelen.
maar als je met AD onder de dagdosering zit kan je echt niet zeggen of het helpt.
sommige psychs willen nog wel eens bloedprikken om de waarde te bepalen maar dat vond mijn arts altijd grote onzin.
sterkte

----------


## Neetje

Ik weet het ook allemaal niet meer sietske, het interesseert me ook geen ene flikker meer. De vechtlust raakt een beetje op merk ik aan mezelf.

----------


## Ilonaa

Sterkte neetje ! 

Ooook ik word helemaaal GEK hier !

Ik kan het echt niet meer volhouden..

Het kan me allemaal helemaaal niks meer schelen.

Bedoel heb echt een superaardige huisarts die me gaat helpen..

maaar op dit moment heb ik het helemaal gehad.... 

aaaarghh en dan krijg je ook nog dezelfde pijnstillers die je al 2 x heb gehad en die niet werken GRRRRRR vraag wel morfine ofzo 

Ik wil .... nee dat ga ik niet zeggen maar jullie weten wellicht wat ik bedoel....

sorry hoor...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
He balen dat ze die rekenmachine niet terug geeft! En idd zoals Do zegt niet meer uitlenen...

@ Ilonaa,
He vervelend dat je zo'n pijn hebt!  :Frown: 
Dan duurt wachten enorm lang... kan je geen spoed krijgen?

@ Neetje,
Als er iemand bij mij over de vloer zou komen om mij te helpen zou ik ook kritisch zijn hoor! Als het niet bevalt dan kan je om een ander vragen  :Wink: 
Ja heimwee is een vervelend gevoel, afleiding is wat kan helpen...

@ Josh,
He lieverd, nog steeds alles tegen  :Frown: 
Hoop echt voor je dat je je snel weer beter voelt of iets vind wat wel helpt!
Sterkte en dikke knuffel!

@ Jorien,
Ahhh das balen zeg!
Ja verzekeringen veranderen soms hun regels om de haverklap, of de medewerker zegt iets anders, heb dat ook wel gehad op negatieve manier...

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Luus nee gaat niet, want hij gaat op vakantie en kon echt niet eerder.. want ik wil het ook altijd zo snel mogelijk ik hou niet van dat uitstellen en uitstellen.. zie net dat de huisarts maar 20 tabletten heeft gegeven.. Of mag jedat maar 10 dagen lang gebruiken ? Hmm hij zal wel weten wat hhij doet he haha  :Stick Out Tongue:  . 


*diepe zucht*

liefs

----------


## Luuss0404

Ah balen zeg  :Frown: 
Naja afwachten dan maar en intussen niet teveel jezelf belasten...

----------


## Ilonaa

kutdag, grrr
kutregen!-.- 

*zucht*

----------


## dolfijnjorien

gatverdamme! Me hele planning liep in de soep, werd gebeld door mijn hulpverlener dat hij niet kon vanmiddag en dus werd de afspraak afgezegt, lekker is dat! Ik kan al zo heerlijk met onverwachtse dingen omgaan dus NOT!

----------


## Neetje

Ik word knettergek van die film!

----------


## sietske763

heb het ff helemaal gehad...
geen oorzaak...
daardoor beetje weinig op mc

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Sietske!!!
Dikke knuff en Xx van mij!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilonaa,
Ja ik ben ook wel weer toe aan zon *zucht*

@ Jorien,
He balen dat de afspraak niet door ging  :Frown: 

@ Neetje,
Sterkte! 

@ Sietske,
Sterkte en dikke knuffel!

Frustraties ook hier: geen reacties van sollicitaties terug, plafond in de keuken bedacht dat het maar naar beneden moest komen, stomme belastingdienst!

----------


## Ilonaa

ik heb totaal geen rust meer .

ik heb pas rust als ik er niet meer.. ben

sorry hoor.. ik moet dit eigenlijk helemaal niet denken maar ik denk er toch aaan.. 

Je word gewoon wanhopig ervan ... 

bah..

----------


## Agnes574

Kop op Ilonaa ... na regen komt zonneschijn!
Sleep je erdoor en houd moed!!
STERKTE Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilonaa,
Ik sluit me aan bij Agnes  :Smile: 
Misschien een idee om even een dagje naar het park te gaan of het bos of het meer, iets waar je even tot rust kan komen zonder veel mensen om je heen, boek mee, mp3 speler mee?

----------


## Neetje

Godverdomme, ik lijk wel gehersenspoeld. Waarom mis ik iemand die mij zo vernederd heeft en nu niet meer besta voor haar.

Ik voel me er zo enorm klote door.

----------


## gossie

@ Sietske, ik wens je veel sterkte. {sombere momenten kunnen herkenbaar zijn!)

@ Neetje, ook veel sterkte toegwenst, hopelijk kom je weer in betere nuance terecht, sombere gedachten herken ik.

@ Ilona,
Meis ik weet wat het gevoel is om niet meer te bestaan is,! Maar wat Agnes aangaf, van misschien een dagje uit,daar kan soms ook wonderen uit bestaan. Ik hoop dat je deze zomer een dagje uit gaat. Het leven is zwaar, maar toch ook de moeite waard. Echt lieve Ilonaa, doe geen rare dingen, .
Veel liefs sterkte en kracht toegewenst voor je Iloona, sorry foutje ilonaa.
een lieve knuffel van Gossie

@ Agnes en luuss, jullie ook sterkte

----------


## Neetje

:Mad:  Ik voel me vies en smerig, mij is dit weekend heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel veel duidelijk geworden


 :Frown:  :Mad:  :Confused:  :EEK!:

----------


## MissMolly

Ik word helemaal gek van mezelf.
Nu weet ik weer wat ik tegen ontregelende dingen als vakantie, weekend en feestjes heb, hoe leuk ze ook zijn....
Ik ben helemaal uit mijn ritme.

Lekker in je lichte slaapfase een rebound krijgen omdat de ADHD medicijnen uitgewerkt zijn, en vervolgens je bed en je kop uit stuiteren en niet meer in slaap kunnen komen. En vervolgens dus een enorme opvlieger krijgen en ook nog eens je bed uit drijven.

Ben us van pure ellende maar even opgestaan.
WAT een herrie in mijn kop. Niet te geloven dat ik dat vroeger normaal vond.....

----------


## sietske763

pfffffffffffffffffff was er maar een pil uitgevonden waarop je 8 uur achter elkaar kunt slapen..........wat zouden dan bij veel mensen de levens verbeteren

----------


## Ilonaa

Heei lieve mensen, bedankt voor jullie lieve steunende woorden  :Smile:  
Dat doet me wel goed  :Wink:  Al voel ik me dat nog niet maar dat maakt niet uit.

Thanks! 

Liefs
Ilona

----------


## Ilonaa

aaaaaaargh wannneeer gaat die pijn nou eens over....


kutleven..... Sorry

----------


## dotito

moe moe van niet te kunnen slapen..... :Mad: 

wat voel ik me ellendig en moe pff.... :Mad: kan je wel zien aan het uur zeker. dacht beter te kunnen slapen met die dormeasan van a. vogel maar ik denk dat ik me vergist heb. denk dat dat spul niet straf genoeg is. is al dagen dat ik niet meer goed slaap, kan niet meer inslapen en voel me steendood als ik wakker word. als het niet betert ga ik ook een slaaponderzoek laten doen. zo is dat geen doen meer, voel me echt een zombie....grr..... :Mad:   :Confused: 
hoop dat ik zo dadelijk nog een beetje kan rusten, want anders word ik echt gek.

wens aan al de slechte slapers heel veel kracht en sterkte toe idem mezelf. en voor de goede slapers wees blij dat je goed kan slapen. het maakt of je kraakt je dag.

ps ik weet dat ik nergens geen hoofdletters heb gezegd te moe daarvoor.

liefs do

----------


## sietske763

ach do toch,
wat een vreselijk tijdstip!!
helemaal gelijk! goed slapen doet wonderen.
ik heb lorazepam gekregen om te proberen...................pffffffffffffff nog van die kl...
nachten, ben echt aan het eind van mn latijn,
gelukkig heb ik een fijne HA en hij zegt dat hij mij blijft helpen en dat ik niet naar psych hoef.
als dit dus niet helpt dan maar weer proberen met diazepam.

----------


## Agnes574

Niet kunnen slapen is verschrikkelijk....
Sterkte lieve Do en alle andere slechtslapers!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja vannacht werd ik echt gek als je ieder uur zit passeren, maar dat zul jij ook wel weten wat slecht slapen is hé. Moet zeggen ben altijd een slechte slaper geweest, maar de laatste maanden was het beter geworden tot sinds een tijdje terug pff....
Ben blij voor u dat je dan toch lorazepam hebt gekregen, hoop dat het met verloop van tijd een beetje helpt, zodat je ook een betere nachtrust hebt.

@Aggie,

Dank je wel lieve Aggie,

Liefs 


Heb vanmorgen dan toch nog een beetje kunnen indutten tot 12 uur, maar heb wel een kwartje clonazepam genomen anders had ik geen oog meer dicht gedaan.
Voel me wel zo suf als iets, maar mijn hoofd doet toch iets minder pijn en ben wat minder vermoeid.

----------


## dotito

Sinds gisteren kan ik hier geen tv meer zien het kastje van de digicorder is stuk  :Frown:  gelukkig komen ze nu vrijdag het maken  :Smile:  Kan nog wel mijn opnames zien, dus word het vanavond en morgenavond een filmavond  :Big Grin:

----------


## MissMolly

Hebben ze verdorie mijn lievelingsfiets gestolen. Uit een bewaakte fietsenstalling nog wel. De enige fiets met 7 versnellingen, waarmee ik nog een flinke brug of heuvel op kwam....... WEG!!
En het was een prima fiets, helemaal goed onderhouden, maar hij was wel 10 jaar oud, dus zelfs als ze uitkeren (waar ze onderuit proberen te komen) is het een schijntje. Ik wil mijn abonnementsgeld terug, want ik heb ze betaald om een jaar lang op mijn fiets te passen, en dat hebben ze niet gedaan, ze hebben hem domweg laten jatten.
Vergeet het dus maar, ik heb betaald voor het recht mijn fiets te mogen stallen.

*STALLEN*, ja, *NIET* *STELEN*
Maar zie je gelijk maar eens te halen....
Gaat niet lukken, vrees ik.
Dus ik kan naar mijn fiets EN naar mijn centen fluiten!!!!!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Miss Molly: Gatverdamme dat is "BALEN" zeg...wie komt er met zijn rotpoten aan "jou" fiets....wat een slecht systeem in die fietsenstalling.. dat het kan gebeuren dat ze jou fiets stelen...waardeloos....echt kloten.grrrrrrrr...sterkte meid, dat is slikken....wat jammer van jou geliefde fiets.... :Embarrassment: 

Hartelijke groeten Elisa ....

Hebben ze geen camera's er hangen dat ze de beelden terug kunnen zien? of zeg ik nu iets raars..... :Wink:

----------


## MissMolly

Het schijnt dat ze 's nachts zijn binnengeweest en een stuk of 20 fietsen hebben weggehaald. 
Zonder braakschade........
Ze hebben een vaag verhaal dat ze ergens overheen geklommen zouden zijn en die fietsen daar ook doorheen geprutst hebben, maar ik denk dat een van de bewakers gewoon de boel opengegooid heeft voor de dieven.

----------


## Sylvia93

> Hebben ze verdorie mijn lievelingsfiets gestolen. Uit een bewaakte fietsenstalling nog wel. De enige fiets met 7 versnellingen, waarmee ik nog een flinke brug of heuvel op kwam....... WEG!!
> En het was een prima fiets, helemaal goed onderhouden, maar hij was wel 10 jaar oud, dus zelfs als ze uitkeren (waar ze onderuit proberen te komen) is het een schijntje. Ik wil mijn abonnementsgeld terug, want ik heb ze betaald om een jaar lang op mijn fiets te passen, en dat hebben ze niet gedaan, ze hebben hem domweg laten jatten.
> Vergeet het dus maar, ik heb betaald voor het recht mijn fiets te mogen stallen.
> 
> *STALLEN*, ja, *NIET* *STELEN*
> Maar zie je gelijk maar eens te halen....
> Gaat niet lukken, vrees ik.
> Dus ik kan naar mijn fiets EN naar mijn centen fluiten!!!!!!


Pff wat een stel zakkenwassers daar zeg! Ik zou het er niet bij laten hoor, gewoon net zolang doorgaan totdat je een vergoeding gekregen hebt! Opeen geven moment gaan ze zo gek van je worden daar dat ze toegeven  :Wink:  Het er echt niet bij laten zitten hoor!

----------


## Ilonaa

Kl*te avond

----------


## dotito

pff....lig alweer een tijdje te woelen in bed..... :Frown:  ben dan maar opgestaan want blijven liggen heeft dan toch geen zin. ben dan maar even gaan kijken op mc. Heb weer het gevoel dat ik niet kan slapen....grr... :Mad:  had daarstraks een druk in mijn hoofd en dat is nog steeds niet weg. Vind momenteel geen rust in mijn hoofd....hoop dat ik maar snel weer rust vind.

----------


## Neetje

:Mad:  Ik schijt ervan dat ik nog altijd niemand meer in vertrouwen durf/kan nemen door wat mij is overkomen nu ruim een half jaar geleden. Ik snap nog altijd niet hoe iemand zoiets kan doen ... 2 jaar lang misbruik maken van mijn kwetsbaarheid en mij dan op mijn zwakste moment slopen, vernederen. Blijft een kut ervaring die mij de rest van mijn leven zal belemmeren, dat is me wel duidelijk geworden. Bang om weer in het mes te lopen!  :Mad:

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Zoiets heeft echt HEEL VEEL tijd nodig Neetje, bij mij heeft dat jaren geduurd voor ik weer de oude was. Er zijn van die mensen waar je helemaal niet bij kan dat ze zoiets bij een ander kunnen aandoen. Kan heel goed begrijpen dat jou verstand er niet bij kan, de mijne vroeger ook niet. Ooit komt alles wel goed en zal je zeker terug iemand kunnen vertrouwen.....

Kijk mensen die zulke dingen aandoen aan bij een ander hebben geen geweten en vroeg of laat vallen die mensen heel diep in een putje. Is erg/pijnlijk dat je zoiets als mens moet meemaken, maar lang de andere kant spijtig genoeg leer je er ook heel veel uit. Niet alle mensen hebben het hart op de juiste plaats zitten, maar ik weet zeker dat er nog heel wat goede mensen op aarde rond lopen.

Lieve groetjes 

do


Gisteren heeft mijn combi-oven het begeven.... :Mad:  had ik eigenlijk niet op gerekend. Nu net wanneer de solden gedaan zijn. Straks eens kijken voor evt andere.

----------


## Suske'52

@ Neetje  :Smile: sluit mij aan bij do  :Wink: ......je voelt je in de zak gezet .....heeft héél véél tijd nodig .....neem je tijd en praat er zoveel mogelijk over ....de beste therapie  :Wink: Sterkte  :Smile: knuffel :Embarrassment:

----------


## kaars

hallo agnes alles ok met u 
hier is het een hel ppfff niet te doen slaap nu al weken niet meer max 4 à 5 per nacht
en dan nog dat rot weer ppff zot van te worden het is er nie beter op geworden had in de week hevige pijnen zou er zo een mes in de rug gedropt hebben wanneer houd dit eens op kan bijna niet meer alles ergerd me kan me nie concentreren of eens ontspannen is al maanden geleden dat ik eens kan ontspannen zou echt niet meer weten wat ontspannen is totaal geen controle meer zal eens erntig met de dokter moeten praten is er dan echt geen oplossing 
nog fiijne dag aan iedereen en een fijn week-end

----------


## dotito

@Kaars,

Ja dat slecht slapen dat is niet alles hé...kan er met momenten ook van meespreken. Hoop dat je snel weer de slaap kan vatten, zodat je je toch weer een beetje beter voelt.
Neem je iets in voor te slapen... want anders moet je eens valeriaan forte proberen bij mij helpt dat met momenten.
Of anders eens een slaaponderzoek laten doen?

Wens je alvast heel veel sterkte meid!!

liefs do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

> hallo agnes alles ok met u 
> hier is het een hel ppfff niet te doen slaap nu al weken niet meer max 4 à 5 per nacht
> en dan nog dat rot weer ppff zot van te worden het is er nie beter op geworden had in de week hevige pijnen zou er zo een mes in de rug gedropt hebben wanneer houd dit eens op kan bijna niet meer alles ergerd me kan me nie concentreren of eens ontspannen is al maanden geleden dat ik eens kan ontspannen zou echt niet meer weten wat ontspannen is totaal geen controle meer zal eens erntig met de dokter moeten praten is er dan echt geen oplossing 
> nog fiijne dag aan iedereen en een fijn week-end


Lieve Kaars toch ...
Spijtig te lezen dat het niet goed met je gaat!!
Pijnen en niet kunnen slapen zijn een ramp voor je lichaam en je gemoedstoestand ... begrijpelijk dat je je niet meer kunt ontspannen!!
Neem je iets van slaapmedicatie? Dit zou eventueel een beetje kunnen helpen; een uitgerust lichaam kan meer aan!
Ik raad je zéker aan om 's serieus met je arts te gaan praten , zodat je je pijnmedicatie aan kan passen ... er moet toch iets zijn wat werkt en aanslaat bij jou!! Niemand hoort hele dagen pijn te hebben!! Ik herken het echter wél .. en weet dat 't helemaal géén pretje is!! Ik hoop dat een bezoek aan je arts je gaat helpen, ik duim voor je en wens je héél véél sterkte en moed lieverd!!!

Dikke knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## Neetje

@kaars:

Ik ben blij (voor zover je daar blij om kan zijn  :Confused: ) dat ik de temazepam gebruiken kan om de slaap te vatten, deze 20 mg werkt bij mij, zonder lukt het me niet om in slaap te vallen. Mss heb je er iets aan.

----------


## kaars

dotito agnes en neetje thnx voor de steun
wordt hier zowat zot wat wat ne mens kan afzien dan voel je wa beter dan heb je pijn die maar wandelen in je lichaam en als je eff buiten wil gaan voor een wandeling te doen dan moet jeje naar boven trekken of je benen gaan bijna breken ppff dan gene slaap die al twee maanden duurt en en pilleke helpt dan ook niet wa loopt ne mens hier dan nog te doen ppff echt geen pretje zal dan maar op de tanden moeten bijten zkers zoals gewoonlijk en van de buiten wereld zal ik ook op niemand moeten tellen want ben nie ziek zeggen ze dan echt om zot te worden
waarom waarom kunnen ze ons nie helpen 
de kosten lopen heel hoog op en de steun zal ik nie krijgen om te helpen 
van de fondsen en wij zitten hier dan in een hoekje n de rest profiteert
thnx mensen daar 
kweet het mag de moed niet verliezen
anders ben ik een vogel voor de kat 
xxxxxxx

----------


## dotito

@Kaarsje,

Graag gedaan hoor daar zijn we ook voor om elkaar te steunen en te helpen, waar het kan.
Ja dat is niet alles dat je zo afziet hé van de pijn. Ik heb dan wel geen cvs maar sukkel wel met chronische pijn kan me wel inbeelden hoe jij je nu voelt.
Hoop echt dat het snel een beetje beter met je gaat. Tja mensen van buitenaf hebben niet altijd dat begrip tot dat ze dat zelf meemaken. Heb mij daar ook enorm aan geërgerd nu iets minder. Jammer genoeg moet een mens voor zichzelf proberen moed te houden en beste van te maken om zich recht te houden.

Wat betreft steun van fondsen daar moet een mens helemaal uiteen voor hangen  :Confused:  voor men daar kan op rekenen....
Ik ben ongeveer 3 jaar geleden ook in beroep gegaan omdat ik volgens de arbeidsgeneesheer toen ook niets mankeerde kwaad dat ik was.... :Mad:  Volgens mij krijgen die dokters een premie om mensen terug aan werk te zetten. Zou zeggen probeer het vooral rustig aan te doen, en ga terug naar een dokter/specialist of zo . Desnoods een andere dokter want ze zijn niet allemaal zelfde.

Wens je nogmaals heel veel sterkte en de moed niet verliezen hé meid!!

ps: als je het moeilijk hebt schrijf je het hier maar van je af.

liefs do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Knal t er maar uit kaars zoals Dotito al zegt. Doe ik ook als ik er zin in heb.

Ik word gek van me verdriet, zelfs me pillen onderdrukken niets qua gevoel!

----------


## kaars

dotito en neetje thnx 
wat houd dit in uw cite 
zal wel afkomen om eens te brullen hier maar ja
tot gauw xxx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Dikke knuffel voor jou!
Ik sluit me aan bij Do en Suske, zoiets kan heel erg veel tijd kosten, gun jezelf die tijd  :Smile: 

@ Gossie,
Lieve knuffel voor jou  :Smile: 

@ MissMolly,
Hopelijk is het nu weer wat rustiger allemaal!
He balen zeg dat ze je favo fiets hebben gestolen en nog wel uit een bwaakte fietsenstalling ook  :EEK!:  Helemaal begrijpelijk dat je een vergoeding wil en je abonnement wil stopzetten, succes met je gelijk halen!

@ Sietske,
Lieverd nog steeds rusteloze nachten  :Frown:  Hoop echt dat dat gauw betert!

@ Ilonaa,
Steun is altijd fijn te krijgen  :Smile:  Maakt niet altijd dat je je beter voelt, maar toch erg belangrijk om te weten dat er mensen meedenken en meeleven  :Wink: 
Ik hoop echt dat ze vlug een oorzaak en goede behandeling voor je vinden!
Sterkte meis en dikke knuffel!

@ Do,
Lieverd, hoop dat je snel een goede nacht slaap hebt! Ik weet hoe ellendig je je kan voelen als je niet goed of te weinig slaap *zombie-achtig en futloos*
Dikke knuffel!

@ Kaars,
Ah vervelend dat je zo min voelt en slecht slaapt  :Frown: 
Ik weet niet of je een bad hebt of iemand in je familie/vrienden, misschien dat dat iets verlichtend werkt voor de pijn.. of een dag naar sauna?
Is echt belabberd dat een bepaalde groep mensen in onze samenleving zo in de kou wordt gezet, zoals do al zegt kan ik mij daar ook aan ergeren  :Mad: 
Hoop echt dat er een medicijn of iets is waar je echt minder pijn van hebt EN lekker van kan slapen, want slaap is zo belangrijk...
Heel veel sterkte en een dikke knuffel!

Ik wens iedereen een goede nachtrust toe, kennelijk zijn we dat allemaal heel hard nodig!

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn fietswiel was ontploft, ik wou hem maken, maar mijn pap had hem al naar de ijzerhandel gebracht, toen zijn we naar fietsverkoop van gemeente gegaan, heb een goed werkende opoe fiets (kan nooit mijn oude vervangen maar goed), tot nu toe heb ik er wel 2x op gefietst sinds mijn pap mijn fiets ontvoerd. Zijn eigen fiets had hij aan een fietsenrek vastgemaakt, maar hij kreeg het slot niet meer open, van dat smeerspul erin gedaan en nog niet, pap naar e politie voor help maar tuurlijk niet... dus fiets staat nu nog steeds vrolijk in de stad na 2 week "confused:
Ach volgende week weer vroeg op en opnieuw op fietsenjacht XD

We hebben hier ook veel geklutst en dompie als ik ben heb ik tot 2x toe met mijn voet in een spijker gestaan en bij het was ophangen op zolder heb ik 3x mijn hoofd tegen de steunbalken geknald... Mijn pap heeft ook een mooie snee op zijn hoofd... Alleen mijn broer is heelhuids maarja die heeft ook niet zo erg meegeholpen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kaars

hallo daar allemaal heb bij de dokter geweest en die stelde me voor om cymbalte te neman ik zij tegen hem dat ik dat nie wou nemen omdat ik al in gent al die medicatie heb gehad en had ze een jaar genomen en dat ik er geen beterschap bij had en hij zij nogthans moest dit werken blijkbaar niet bij mij en nu heeft hij me andere medicatie gegeven lyrica 75 mg en redomex van 50 ik nam deze al naar 25 mg ppf neem deze nog maar een twee weken maar zal eff wachten of het wel degelijk werkt maar ik voel wel een soort dat de spieren zo verlamt zijn zo een gevoel heeft dat maar ik zal maandag nog eens komen om meer uitleg we gaan op week-end nu om mijn zinnen te verzetten maar ben blij dat ik jullie steun kan krijgen om zot te worden lieve groetjes aan iedereen

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey kaars,
Ik hoop voor je dat dit wel wat verlichting en slaap geeft  :Smile: 
Hopelijk heb je een leuk weekend gehad!
Dikke knuffel!

----------


## kaars

hallo daar allemaal had een goed week-end maar heb toch me moeten neerleggen een dutje doen heb het gevoel dat de spieren een soort verlaming zijn met de medicatie en dat de zenuwen toch nog verder hun ding doen ze wandelen zo overal in het lichaam denk dat ik nu in de slaap zone zit dat ik nu s"morgens nie uit bed kan ppff zo een leven 
had bijna mijn week-end ongedaan gemaakt was echt niet goed maar na een hele warme douche ben ik er weer boven op gekomen heb nu mijn bloed laten nemen en een urine staal omdat de dokter denkt dat de medicatie in mijn cellen gaan en als dit zo is moet hij spuiten geven om mij weer energie te geven en nu nem ik cortizone maar voel me zo een opgezwollen kiek ppff nie te doen en nu weer eens afwachten op de uitslag van de dokter in de maand einde van oktober wanneer zien we eens de goede richting van de tunnel xxxx

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Kaars,
Fijn dat je een goed weekend hebt gehad, maarja kan soms zwaar vallen he daarna...
Hopelijk komt er iets uit onderzoek wat jou weer verder helpt in positieve zin!
Sterkte!
Dikke knuffel  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte lieve Kaars!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Vandaag na lange tijd kleine discussie gehad met mijn man,  :Mad: grrr.....Hij had vanmorgen om goed te doen de ramen gevernist omdat dat moest van de huisbazin en hij had de gordijnen ineens mee afgedaan en in de wasmachine in gedaan. Allemaal goed en wel, nu hangt hij de witte gordijnen terug op op een geverniste raam, :EEK!:  man man ik was om te omploffen  :Confused: 

Met gevolg....witte gordijn hangt helemaal vol met bruine vernis. Ik zeg tegen hem denkt gij nu niet na op wat. Hij zei ik zal het oplossen.....kan je al raden zeker! Hij neemt de bus met white spirit en probeert hem los te krijgen en lukte niet goed, en ineens bijna de helft van de bus op de grond van de living. Stinken dat dat deed pff... :EEK!: en dat op mijn nuchter maag.
Heb heel mijn kot nog eens kunnen kuizen met javel en groene zeep.

Man man....Zie mijn man is een hele lieve en hij bedoelt alles zo goed, maar hij is zoooooo onhandig hé niet te doen. Moest dit gewoon even kwijt.

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Dotito,

Ik voel helemaal met je mee. Dat zijn dan van die dingen dat je denkt. Nu even niet :Frown: 
Over een tijdje kan je er om lachen!
Maar ik kan mij voorstellen dat je je even af moest reageren.
Wens je nog een fijn weekend, gelukkig is het dan ook nog mooi weer.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## kaars

oo dotito 
een man heb je nodig mar ja zoals je zegt ze kunnen soms onhandig zijn maar ja als ze lief blijven en begripvol zijn kan het wel nog maar is nie leuk als je het voor hebt groetjes en een fijn week-end

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: haha Wat een kluns die man van jou.... :Stick Out Tongue:  hij bedoeld het Supergoed, een toffe man...maar allez...wat een ongelukjes na die tijd...ja "hij" wordt zenuwachtig als jij wat roept tegen hem...pfffffffffffff allemaal Liefde Dodito....ik hoop dat alles weer goed gekomen is ( gordijnen, vloer, etc) Samen maar weer lekker eten aan de dis, kaarsje branden  :Big Grin:  en elkaar een dikke kus geven, en dan kun je weer "lachen" om dit avontuur.....pffffffff 's morgensvroeg...."IK" zou òòk de pest ( boos) in hebben !!! 
Dagggggggggg Keukenprinses....

Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Ja achteraf kan je er inderdaad om lachen  :Big Grin:  maar op het moment zelf :confused Ach ....ondertussen is alles in orde gekomen hoor. We hebben zondag een hele fijne zondag gehad  :Wink: 

Heel veel liefs terug  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gabry

Ik moet even kwijt dat ik het ZAT ben dat ik al 9 dagen zo ontzettend verkouden ben!
Om helemaal simpel van te worden, s'nachts kriebelhoest, overdag zit alles dicht...
grrrrrrr

----------


## dotito

@Gabry,

Ja dat kan best lastig zijn heel veel sterkte!

----------


## gabry

Thanx, het blijkt een ontsteking te zijn aan de luchtwegen, vandaar dat het waarschijnlijk zo lang duurde, ik heb nu anti-biotica, en hoop me snel beter te gaan voelen...ondertussen hoest en proest heel brabant...

----------


## dotito

@Gabry,

Vandaar die lastige hoest al goed dat ze dat dan ontdekt hebben, anders had je er misschien nog langer mee rond gelopen. Hoop dat de antibiotica snel werkt  :Wink:

----------


## kaars

veel sterkte gabry

----------


## jolanda27

Ik zou soms wel eens willen dat ik een knop: delate, in mijn hoofd had. Ik ben altijd heel erg betrokken bij andere mensen. Helaas ga ik wel eens te vaak aan mezelf voorbij hierin. 
Ik wordt er zo moe en down van af en toe. Zo, nu heb ik het even van me afgeschreven, he-he.  :Frown: 
Jolanda27

----------


## Suske'52

@ jolanda  :Smile:  Grenzen aangeven  :Wink:  .....hoe moeilijk het ook is .....je hart zal dan ook te groot zijn. Ik heb dit ook moeten doen  :Wink:  geleerd met de jaren alhoewel het hier sommige dagen ..... opendeurdagen zijn ....sommige mensen onthouden dat je ze geholpen hebt ....sommige zijn het zo vlug vergeten  :EEK!:  ...goeie leerschool .... :Big Grin:  .Sterkte !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda:  :Wink:  Het is zoals Suske zegt......het kost tijd om te proberen het anders te doen.....

Ik ben heel sociaal opgevoed en ik ben een zeer gevoelsmens met de nodige temperament  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik begrijp je volkomen.. de ene keer zal het je beter lukken dan een andere keer....gewoon maar weer proberen Jolanda....het valt niet mee, maar het is al goed dat je het constateert!!! Succes en sterkte ermee lief mens... :Big Grin:  fijn weekend...
Warme groeten

----------


## kaars

hallo daar mensen ben eff terug van weggeweest ben afwezig geweest door ernstige zaken heb een nonkle dat zeer ernstig ziek is ben dan naar daar gaan slapen bijna aan maand en die heeft keelkanker ppff echt nie te doen nu ben ik thuis en dan is het afwachten of hij er door komt maar ik dek er het mijne van en zal naar waarschijnlijk heengoede afloop worden maar ja ze denken dat hij nog tien jaar zal leven
de familie 
heb vandaag dan ook bij den dokter geweest ben eff den draad kwijt en heb geen vordering ofwel ben ik een stomme geit en begrijpen ze dit niet ofwel zal ik andere maa regelen moeten treffen heb de nieuwe medicatie uit geprobeerd maar heb er nog geen baat bij ik ben het zoooooooooo moe om altijd dit of dat te moeten horen zal morgen weer de ganse dag in bed liggen heb teveel energie gestoken daar bij mijne nonkel elke dag naar de kliniek zo al vier weken dat vergt ook veel energie en slaap dan niet thuis dan moet je wel je er overzetten en dan als je thuis komt is je rekker dan af 
zal deze week nog eens langs komen groetjes aan iedereen xxx

----------


## jolanda27

> Jolanda:  Het is zoals Suske zegt......het kost tijd om te proberen het anders te doen.....
> 
> Ik ben heel sociaal opgevoed en ik ben een zeer gevoelsmens met de nodige temperament  ik begrijp je volkomen.. de ene keer zal het je beter lukken dan een andere keer....gewoon maar weer proberen Jolanda....het valt niet mee, maar het is al goed dat je het constateert!!! Succes en sterkte ermee lief mens... fijn weekend...
> Warme groeten


Hallo Elisabeth, Dat jij heel sociaal opgevoed bent, dat merkte ik al meteen op de manier waarop jij reageerd, zo warm en begripvol. Ik ben ook een heel sterk gevoelsmens en heb ook net als jij de nodige temperament. Fijn dat jij me begrijpt. Er zijn in mijn omgeving nog niet zoveel mensen die het van mij weten, wel mijn moeder en mijn beste vriendinnen. Er wordt toch door sommige mensen raar tegen aangekeken. Ik wil geen stempel. Hoe doe jij dit Elisabeth? Misschien komt de wijsheid wel met de jaren!
Dank je wel voor je steun, dat doet me goed, liefs, jij ook een fijn weekend, Jolanda :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Beste Kaars,

Wat heftig allemaal voor jou. Het is ook geen wonder dat je helemaal er door heen zit. Een moeilijke en onzekere tijd.
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte de komende tijd. 
Probeer goed voor jezelf te zorgen, een dikke knuffel, Jolanda27

----------


## Agnes574

> hallo daar mensen ben eff terug van weggeweest ben afwezig geweest door ernstige zaken heb een nonkle dat zeer ernstig ziek is ben dan naar daar gaan slapen bijna aan maand en die heeft keelkanker ppff echt nie te doen nu ben ik thuis en dan is het afwachten of hij er door komt maar ik dek er het mijne van en zal naar waarschijnlijk heengoede afloop worden maar ja ze denken dat hij nog tien jaar zal leven
> de familie 
> heb vandaag dan ook bij den dokter geweest ben eff den draad kwijt en heb geen vordering ofwel ben ik een stomme geit en begrijpen ze dit niet ofwel zal ik andere maa regelen moeten treffen heb de nieuwe medicatie uit geprobeerd maar heb er nog geen baat bij ik ben het zoooooooooo moe om altijd dit of dat te moeten horen zal morgen weer de ganse dag in bed liggen heb teveel energie gestoken daar bij mijne nonkel elke dag naar de kliniek zo al vier weken dat vergt ook veel energie en slaap dan niet thuis dan moet je wel je er overzetten en dan als je thuis komt is je rekker dan af 
> zal deze week nog eens langs komen groetjes aan iedereen xxx


STERKTE MEISSIE!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## gossie

Lieve kaars,

heel veel sterkte toegewenst.

----------


## Raimun

Ik heb 'n paar reacties geplaatst ....nu ben ik terug rustig !! ...
'k zou niet graag iemand om z'n oren slaan !!  :Mad:

----------


## gossie

Wat bedoel je Raimun? Ik begrijp je niet?

----------


## jolanda27

> Wat bedoel je Raimun? Ik begrijp je niet?


Dat dacht ik ook toen ik het las.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Raimun

> Wat bedoel je Raimun? Ik begrijp je niet?


heeft niets met MediCity vandoen ..gossie ..
Ik was behoorlijk kwaad , om 'n voorval vandaag ..iemand trachte mij 'n loer te draaien ....'k had het echter op tijd in de gaten !! ...
Alhoewel ik zin had om 'n paar serieuze meppen uit te delen ..
heb ik toch maar niet gedaan ..
Ben beginnen lezen en surfen , vond 'n paar dingen waarmee ik weer kon lachen .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...en heb die hier ergens geplaatst ....
Dus ik ben weer gekalmeerd  :Cool:

----------


## dotito

> Ik zou soms wel eens willen dat ik een knop: delate, in mijn hoofd had. Ik ben altijd heel erg betrokken bij andere mensen. Helaas ga ik wel eens te vaak aan mezelf voorbij hierin. 
> Ik wordt er zo moe en down van af en toe. Zo, nu heb ik het even van me afgeschreven, he-he. 
> Jolanda27


Hey Jolanda, 

Is niet gemakkelijk hé dat het in je hoofd zo blijft door malen. Dat je zo beschrijft van die hooggevoelige mensen dat herken ik, ik ben ook zo iemand(schorpioen). Is precies of je die energie negatief/positief bij jezelf voelt. Positief is goed, maar negatief dat is minder.
Ik denk dat het de aard van beestje is en dat je er wel kan aan werken, maar dat het veel tijd van je vraagt.
Ook ik heb destijds bewust mensen van mijn treintje gegooid omdat ze te veel van mij vroegen. Je moet zoals Suske, en Elisa al zei bewust afstand nemen en grenzen kennen. Ik moet niet veel zeggen, maar ik ben al veel veranderd tegen vroeger. Langs ene kant wil dat wel zeggen dat je een hart van goud hebt met gevoelens en dat is het mooie eraan. 
Wel oppassen dat mensen geen misbruik van je maken.

Lieve groetjes en heel veel sterkte lieve jolanda, :Embarrassment: 

@Kaars,

Voor jou ook heel veel sterkte toegewenst!

----------


## jolanda27

Beste Dotito,

Goh, wat fijn jou reactie, dat doet mij goed.  :Embarrassment: 
Wat bijzonder dat jij dit ook bent. Dat betekent dat jij ook een heel gevoelig mens bent. Heb eens gelezen dat het vaak voorkomt bij mensen die van nature zorgend zijn. 
Tja het is altijd zoeken naar evenwicht en balans. Postitief is heel fijn, maar jammer genoeg is het nog te vaak negatief.
Ben nu ook meer bezig met het beschermen van mezelf, dat is niet makkelijk, maar wel noodzakelijk. Gelukkig heb ik op z'n tijd wel de nodige humor.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Mijn man is een schat, en daar heb ik veel steun aan. 
Lieve Dotito, een dikke knuffel van mij, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kaars: Keelkanker bij je oom...veel sterkte voor " hem" en " jou" het is heel zwaar maar als alles goed gaat kan hij nog jaren leven...houd moed hoor en " geloof" erin...
mijn goede vriend van weleer heeft het...paar keer geopereerd, stembanden verwijderd en er zit nu een canule in!!! sjaaltje eromheen en je ziet er niets van, maar het lijkt mij vreselijk....mensen zijn sterk in hun overleving....kom op krachten , en scherm je af en neem je rust nu tussen de bedrijven door...heel lief dat jij zo goed je oom verzorgd....een dikke knuffel van mij.... :Big Grin: 

Jolanda27: Ik werd pas echt zorgzaam toen mijn moeder een paardongeluk kreeg en ik was 12 jaar...de jongste een paar maand oud...ze was verlamd en heeft maanden in het ziekenhuis gelegen etc.....vanaf dat moment werd ik " zorgzaam" voor ons hele gezin...dat heeft zijn gevolgen voor mij....Nu laat ik vaak de emmer overstromen ( hoofd) en dan besef ik weer dat ik het fout doe en teveel van mijzelf weggeef aan iedereen....maar ik houd van mensen en ik wil iedereen graag helpen!!!! haha  :Stick Out Tongue:  jaja zo'n muts ben ik gewoon en als ik dan doodmoe ben van alle dingen die ik gedan heb, besef ik weer dat ik iets gas moet terugnemen...het gaat op dit moment goed...voor zolang het duurt..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  pas goed opjezelf....je kunt niet zomaar veranderen, maar je kunt het altijd " proberen" gisteren voor het eerst " NEE" gezegd tegen een verjaardag van familie.....ik had even tijd nodig voor mijzelf....wel wennen....je krijgt het idee dat je iemand tekort doet, maar ik "wil" niet zo meer denken....pfffffffffffffff succes ermee...Groeten Jo...

Raimun: Wauw dus je was pisnijdig....ik hoop datje nu wat afgekoeld bent....ja dan jeuken de vingers en kun je iemand wel zijn kop van zijn romp trekken of zoiets???? haha  :Stick Out Tongue:  ehh niet leuk...fijn dat je na die tijd vrolijker werd op MediCity....goed gedaan man!!! een dikke plus.... :Wink: 

Dodito: Dag Schorpioen, hier spreekt de Waterman. :Big Grin: ...al doende leren wij...we worden nooit meer hetzelfde wat we ook meemaken toch? wanneer we ouder worden en hard hebben moeten vechten en meemaken wordt het allemaal anders....fijne dag...liefs.....

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth9, dat is ook heftig als je dat als 12-jarig meisje voor je kiezen krijgt. Dan ben je gelijk kind af, lijkt mij. 
Goed dat je meer voor jezelf aan het kiezen bent, dat heb je ook nodig om de batterij weer op te laden!  :Wink: 

Tja, als je veel meegemaakt hebt dan wordt het nooit meer hetzelfde. Net wat je zegt. Maar, er is toch ook nog iets positiefs aan, je leert relativeren, je leert wat er echt toe doet in het leven, én je leert wie je echte vrienden zijn. Ik zoek het meer in het kleine, niet in het grote. 
Helaas had ik liever dat het mij allemaal bespaard was gebleven. Daar staat tegenover dat je als mens kunt groeien juist door tegenslag. Daar gaat dan wel een tijd overheen voordat je dat zo kunt zien.  :Embarrassment: 

Ik wens een ieder die het moeilijk heeft, veel sterkte en wijsheid, en heel veel warmte van lieve mensen om je heen.
Een dikke knuffel, Jolanda  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

heb ff geen puf om op iedereen te reageren.....wel dat er op mc heel veel lieve sociale mensen zijn....en ja...........balans is nodig, anders ga je er zelf aan onderdoor,
en wie niet goed voor zichzelf zorgt, kan ook niet goed voor een ander zorgen op den duur,
dus dames.....af en toe echt aan jezelf denken(doe ik tegenwoordig ook en kan daardoor meer van een ander aan/helpen)

ben een beetje verdrietig.....mn zus heeft haar pup opgehaald, nog ff geknuffeld met dat schatje...en weg was ze...heb er ruim 2 weken bij me gehad.
heb de neiging om nu direct een pup te kopen, maar gelukkig zegt mijn ratio dat dat een vervanging van wordt.....en dat een ander puppy weer een ander karaktertje heeft,
zal over 2 dagen wel weer gewoon zijn dat ze er niet meer is.

----------


## jolanda27

Beste Sietske,

Ik kan me helemaal voorstellen dat je een beetje verdrietig bent dat de puppy van je zus er niet meer is. Je hecht zo gauw aan zo'n hondje. Ik heb zelf ook heel lang honden gehad. Nu pas ik af en toe op de honden van mijn vriendinnen. Zij kennen mij onderhand ook, en dat is ook wel weer leuk.
Verwen jezelf maar eens extra, liefs en een dikke knuffel, Jolanda  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

dank je jolanda,
en ja..........ik heb mezelf al verwend, heb een hele grote aardbeien vlaai gekocht en al een paar uur op(ben eerst ff op weegschaal gaan staan of het wel kon)
lieve groetjes!!

----------


## Raimun

Hej Sietske ...
'n gezegde : " komt men over de hond , komt men ook over de staart " ! 
( als de grootste moeilijkheid overwonnen is , komt de rest vanzelf !! ) 

Afscheid nemen van zo'n lief beestje ..dat je met trouwe vragende oogjes kan aankijken , is effe moeilijk hé !! ...
Brengt wel 'n beetje leven in huis .waaraan je vlug gewend raakt ! 
Het is 'n pup zei je !! ...speels ? Vraagt veel aandacht ? 
Zolang het niet : "" mijn hondje ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  "" wordt, 
raak je er wel vlug over heen !! 
Gts. Raimun

----------


## sietske763

hoi raimun,
ja......die oogjes en dat blije staartje.
klopt, had wel veel aandacht nodig....ik moest constant opletten, 1x niet gedaan>adaptor kapot gebeten...!
het voelde als ""mijn"" hondje, maar nu, een halve dag later wordt het alweer wat makkelijker.
en ik word haar vaste oppas!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Wat geweldig fijn om 14 dagen voor de pup te zorgen...wat zal dat afleiding hebben gegeven en je kon meteen voelen hoe je daar mee om kon gaan...knap hoor.....maar jij hebt een grote hond gehad dus kun je dit krummeltje wel aan...lief he?  :Big Grin: 

ja dan sta je weer met legen handen...het diertje lekker vertroeteld en gevoed en uitgelaten....wauw...wennen zonder dat beestje om je heen die je voor de voeten loopt...sterkte...misschien het voorjaar? ik wen aan Bhody hoor....een sociaal dier....ook wel eens lastig maar dat ligt een beetje aan mijzelf omdat de eerste 2 jaar niet zo goed ging...hij wordt alweer 3 jaar in december....Wat een " verjaardagscadeau" was dat  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik ben wel heel blij met hem....ales went soms....

----------


## Agnes574

> hoi raimun,
> ja......die oogjes en dat blije staartje.
> klopt, had wel veel aandacht nodig....ik moest constant opletten, 1x niet gedaan>adaptor kapot gebeten...!
> het voelde als ""mijn"" hondje, maar nu, een halve dag later wordt het alweer wat makkelijker.
> en ik word haar vaste oppas!


@Sietske,
Geniet ervan!! Héérlijk die hummeltjes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Gas terug, sjah dat moet ik wel echt nemen nu... vandaar ook mijn afwezigheid hier... probeer teveel zonder resultaat... terug aan de revalidatie en valt me zwaar...

----------


## dotito

Zonet was ik in de badkamer en ik rook een verbrand geurtje. Dacht van zal die van hier onder wel zijn die aan stoken is met zijn allesbrander, maar nee hoor! Droogkast was aan opbranden..... :EEK!: juist op tijd stekker kunnen uittrekken hé hé.....

Dit word dan maar een nieuwe kopen  :Confused: Ja, langs ene kant is dat minder, maar ik mag zeker niet klagen hoor. Heb met deze droogkast 12 jaar gedaan dus die heeft zijn tijd wel gehad  :Stick Out Tongue:  zo kan ik ineens een betere kopen die minder energie verbruikt  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

tjee do,
wat een geluk dat je thuis was.........een droger is levensgevaarlijk....je mag zelfs niet eens weggaan als de droger aanstaat, vanwege brandgevaar..........zo zie je maar!
wel er sneu dat je nu veel geld moet uitgeven voor een nieuwe!

----------


## jolanda27

> Zonet was ik in de badkamer en ik rook een verbrand geurtje. Dacht van zal die van hier onder wel zijn die aan stoken is met zijn allesbrander, maar nee hoor! Droogkast was aan opbranden.....juist op tijd stekker kunnen uittrekken hé hé.....
> 
> Dit word dan maar een nieuwe kopen Ja, langs ene kant is dat minder, maar ik mag zeker niet klagen hoor. Heb met deze droogkast 12 jaar gedaan dus die heeft zijn tijd wel gehad  zo kan ik ineens een betere kopen die minder energie verbruikt


Dotito,
Wat een geluk dat je dat op tijd gemerkt hebt.  :EEK!:  Wist je dat de droger op de eerste plaats staat bij branduitbraak? Er wordt ook altijd geadviseerd de droger alleen te gebruiken als je thuis bent. Hij heeft inderdaad zijn geld wel opgebracht na twaalf jaar.
Ben blij voor je dat er verder niets gebeurt is.  :Smile: 
Alleen jammer voor de spaarpot!
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

Was vanmorgen bij de oogarts best wel geschrokken. Ik denk wel eens ooit, als er maar niets aan mijn nog enige goed oog komt. En krijg ik te horen, dat ik misschien beginnende glaucoom heb.  :EEK!: 
Maar goed, even later dacht ik weer, het is doorgaans goed te behandelen, en als het echt niet goed was zou ik wel eerder terug moeten komen.  :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

@ jolanda/
Hej ...zal wel zijn dat het even schrikken was ...
Meestal is het inderdaad goed te behandelen ...merk ik toch bij kennissen ..
'k denk dan ook aan jouw hobby !!...'t zal dan dubbel schrikken geweest zijn hé ? 
In ieder geval , houdt de moed erin ...'t zal wel goed komen ! :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Jolanda, Sietske,

Ja heb inderdaad geluk gehad want voor zelfde geld huis in de fik  :EEK!:  Moet wel eerlijk toegeven dat ik met momenten wel de droger eens liet aanstaan, nu niet meer hoor zelf niet bij een nieuwe. Bedankt in ieder geval voor de tip  :Wink:  We hebben vanmorgen ineens voor de veiligheid een rook en een koolmonoxidemelder gekocht. Zo ben je toch iets zekerder!


@Jolanda,

Met je oog dat is iets minder..... ja als je bij een dokter langs gaat en ze ontdekken dan weer iets bij je dat is niet leuk hé. Ik hoop dat je er niet teveel last van ondervind?  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Dotito,

Tja, de laatste paar jaren heb ik regelmatig van sterkte moeten wisselen, iedere keer zag ik wazig of niet sterk. Heel lastig, maar daarom ga ik ook ieder jaar en soms wel vaker op controle. 
Ik hoop dat ik nu weer een tijdje scherp zie.  :Embarrassment: 
Hopenlijk slaap je vannacht beter Do, (als je al niet slaapt, merk dat het al half twaalf geweest is).
Veel liefs, en een fijne dag morgen, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Amai .. ik lees weer indrukwekkende dingen hier ... iedereen sterkte!!!
Ik ben niet veel aanwezig; loop niet goed in mijn vel, heb helse pijnen momenteel (hopelijk woensdag op consultatie pijnkliniek behandelingsvooruitzichten!!) en er zijn wat spanningen thuis ... ook pc doet niet zijn best, maar kan nog niemand bereiken die 's wil komen kijken..

Sterkte en liefs voor iedereen!!

----------


## jolanda27

> Amai .. ik lees weer indrukwekkende dingen hier ... iedereen sterkte!!!
> Ik ben niet veel aanwezig; loop niet goed in mijn vel, heb helse pijnen momenteel (hopelijk woensdag op consultatie pijnkliniek behandelingsvooruitzichten!!) en er zijn wat spanningen thuis ... ook pc doet niet zijn best, maar kan nog niemand bereiken die 's wil komen kijken..
> 
> Sterkte en liefs voor iedereen!!


Agnes,
Soms komen alle dingen tegelijk.  :Frown:  En met die zenuwpijnen kun je er eigenlijk helemaal niets bij hebben. Hoop dat ze iets voor je kunnen betekenen bij de pijnkliniek. Heel erg veel sterkte, hoop het beste voor je.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## helmpie

Nou laat ik ook maar eens even mijn gal spuwen..... Dat er van die zieke zieke mensen rondlopen die een bank overval plegen en mij onder schot nemen. zwakke zielige monserlijke rotzakken zijn het!!
Dat ze GVD gaan werken voor hun geld ipv mij, een onschuldig mens het leven zuur maken.
Zo dat wilde ik even kwijt.
Ben bezig met Psychotherapie en nu 2e emdr sessie gehad.
Ben nu bezig met het trauma wat mij het minst zou belasten, kan zeggen dat ik er goed ziek van ben geweest. Diarree en door lichamelijke spanningen veel last van spieren, Verschikkelijke hoofdpijn na de Emdr en nu na de tweede sessie weer erg uitgeput. pffff

----------


## gossie

@Helmpie,
Ik wens jou heel veel sterkte en kracht toe, om deze traumatische ervaring te verwerken. Wat haalt iemand in zijn/haar hoofd om de andere te bedreigen.!?
Sorry, ik snap dit echt niet.

Vandaag weer naar mijn vrij.w.werk geweest. De Kringloop, afd. Boeken, wat kunnen anderen toch een troep achterlaten.!!!!!!!!! Dit staat schril in contact, met hetgene wat er gebeurd is met Helmpie.................................
Dus laat ik mijn afreageren, beperkt houden.

----------


## Suske'52

@ gossie  :Smile:  ja , voor men klaagt ...moet men altijd even denken ,dat er andere mensen zijn met vele grotere problemen ...... Men blijft beter positief denken /voelen ....anders geraakt men nog verder in de negatieve spiraal .  :Smile:  

@ Helmpie  :Smile:  sterkte  :Smile:  't zal wel de nodige tijd vragen om dit te verwerken ....Veel kracht toegestuurt . :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

> Nou laat ik ook maar eens even mijn gal spuwen..... Dat er van die zieke zieke mensen rondlopen die een bank overval plegen en mij onder schot nemen. zwakke zielige monserlijke rotzakken zijn het!!
> Dat ze GVD gaan werken voor hun geld ipv mij, een onschuldig mens het leven zuur maken.
> Zo dat wilde ik even kwijt.
> Ben bezig met Psychotherapie en nu 2e emdr sessie gehad.
> Ben nu bezig met het trauma wat mij het minst zou belasten, kan zeggen dat ik er goed ziek van ben geweest. Diarree en door lichamelijke spanningen veel last van spieren, Verschikkelijke hoofdpijn na de Emdr en nu na de tweede sessie weer erg uitgeput. pffff


hej helmpie ...
Doet goed hé ...het ereens " uit gooien "...gal spuwen .....
Dit mag of moet je meer doen ..lucht op !!!!!!

Is inderdaad niet niks , 'n bakoverval meemaken !!!
Moet je ervaren hebben om het te begrijpen hé !! 
Zoals met vele ervaringen , sluiten wij 'n deel ervan op , in onze geheime bergplaats ...
Die is strikt privé..enkel wijzelf kennen de code om erin te raken!!
Niemand komt erin , tenzij wij het zelf " toelaten ! " ....
Op den duur kan er wel teveel in die bergplaats opgeslagen liggen ...en begint ze te stinken !! ...
Vergelijk het met iedere andere bergplaats die niet verlucht wordt ..;die begint ook te stinken ..dan gaan we opruimen !!!!!

Zo ook moeten wij onze privé bergplaats..regelmatig kuisen !!
Ballast weg ..zeker ballast die teveel negatieve invloed heeft op ons functioneren ..
Soms hebben we daarbij hulp nodig van 'n " bekwame therapeut ? " ..om op weg te raken ...
zeker bij diep ingrijpende ervaringen ..zoals de jouwe !!
Ik wens je dat jij die gevonden hebt ...en dat zij je helpen om dit trauma te verwerken ...zodat het " leefbaar wordt !!"".. 
De ervaring zelf , zal je niet zo vlug kunnen vergeten hé !! 
Sterkte ... :Smile:

----------


## helmpie

> @Helmpie,
> Ik wens jou heel veel sterkte en kracht toe, om deze traumatische ervaring te verwerken. Wat haalt iemand in zijn/haar hoofd om de andere te bedreigen.!?
> Sorry, ik snap dit echt niet.
> 
> Vandaag weer naar mijn vrij.w.werk geweest. De Kringloop, afd. Boeken, wat kunnen anderen toch een troep achterlaten.!!!!!!!!! Dit staat schril in contact, met hetgene wat er gebeurd is met Helmpie.................................
> Dus laat ik mijn afreageren, beperkt houden.


@gossie, dank je wel voor je reactie, ik hoop niet dat ik je gekwetst heb met de regel over werken voor geld?
Ik lees dat je vrij.w werk doet, waar ik veel recpect voor heb.
Dus begrijp me niet verkeerd.
Liefs Helmpie

----------


## helmpie

Dit was voor mij de eerste keer dat ik er zo over heb geschreven en notabenen nog wel in een forum.
Waarschijnlijk is dit toch wat de Psychotherapie en de EMDR met me doet.
Ik ben nooit zo van het delen en vooral niet op internet en forums.
Maar idd het luchte wel even op.
Het is nu gelukkig weer ietsje rustiger in mijn hoofd. Die EMDR doet erg veel bij me.
Ik heb nog een lange weg te gaan, dit is het eerste trauma wat wordt aangepakt.
Over al het andere durf ik niet te praten , ik vind het van mezelf al heel erg knap dat ik dit trauma met jullie kon delen pfff en dat ik het er zo uit heb durven gooien.
Bedankt voor jullie lieve reacties!
Liefs Helmpie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: Heel veel sterkte lieverd.. :Frown: ..om veel pijn te hebben is verschrikkelijk....je wordt er tureluurs van en verdrietig en je raakt heel snel vermoeid en geirriteerd!!!!! Spanningen kunnen oplopen daardoor....(relatie) ik hoop dat je af en toe toch nog wat goede pijnstillers kan slikken, desnoods wegspoelen met een enkel glas wijn erbij...( dat doe ik indien dat nodig is)  :Wink:  ik hoop dat je inmiddels geholpen bent of snel gaat worden bij de Pijnbestrijding van het Ziekenhuis....succes met de pc....akelig als dat ding niet goed werkt..."IK" kan er niet meer zonder...alles goeds Agnes, neem je tijd voor alles en vooral voor jezelf....Sterkte met de pijn lieverd.... :Embarrassment:  ik leef met je mee...

Liefs Elisa en een warme knuffel..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Helmpie: Het is een ingrijpend iets als je in de "Gevarenzone" terecht komt en in jou geval dus een bankoverval.. :Frown: ...het geeft een trauma en dat moet verwerkt worden....Sterkte Helmpie, fijn dat je hulp krijgt, tevens wens ik je veel sterkte met de andere problemen die je nog laat behandelen zoals jij schreef hierboven....alles op zijn tijd anders kan je lichaam dat niet aan....prettige avond...elke dag is er 1....stap voor stap kom je er ook...

Ik begrijp jou want ik heb het lang geleden ook meegemaakt bij een grote Bank hier in Nederland.... :Embarrassment:  waar ik voor werkte!!!....angst, op je hoede zijn, daarna heel boos worden...ik kan niet hebben dat er mensen pal achter mij lopen...bepaalde tikkies houd je er aan over....ik kijk altijd om mij heen bij een Supermarkt, op straat, bij een Geldautomaat, etc.... :Big Grin:  ik ben nog waakzamer geworden....
maar Desalniettemin wens ik "JOU" "KRACHT" om weer een beetje jezelf te worden....het ga je goed...Groeten van mij...Elisabeth

----------


## christel1

Veel moed Helmpie.... moet zeggen heb ook eens in de brokken gedeeld toen ik nog aan de belgische spoorwegen werkte zat mijn late shift er bijna op toen er een paar gekken met een riotgun begonnen te schieten in het station waar ik werkte (overval op het wisselkantoor) en heb de hulpdiensten mogen verwittigen voor een jongen die een verdwaalde kogel in zijn been had gehad en dat is nooit leuk te noemen. En voor de belgen hier, in de tijd van de Bende Van Nijvel, toen ik bij Aldi werkte hebben ze de Delhaize in Overijsse overvallen en de Aldi lag daar plak rechtover, toen hebben we wel weken politie met riotguns aan onze deur gehad 's avonds ter bescherming.... zoiets vergeet je nooit he, erg genoeg. 
Ik ben blij voor jou dat je hulp krijgt hoor en hopelijk werkt het echt he.... dikke knuf

----------


## jolanda27

Ik ben helemaal opgefokt en verdrietig.  :Frown: 
Soms heb je het gevoel dat je het nooit goed doet. Ik moet zo vaak spitsroede lopen met mijn dochter.  :Mad:  Ze is licht ontvlambaar, en soms is het mij gewoon teveel.  :Frown: 
Moest dit even kwijt. 
Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Hoi Jolanda, 
Begrijp je frustratie volkomen, heb ook een dochter van 23 en dochters zijn moeilijker op te voeden dan jongens, zeker als ze in de puberteit zitten en nu nog, nu moet ik soms ook nog op mijn tellen passen en ook opmerkingen inslikken en dat doet pijn he ? Kinderen he, je ziet ze heel graag maar soms wil je ze wel eens achter het behang plakken....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda: Met jou levenservaring en de positie dat je moeder bent maakt je "kwetsbaar" soms vallen er gewoon woorden...kinderen kunnen soms vreemde en akelige dingen zeggen die je pijn doen ....het komt meestal altijd wel goed, maar jij bent heel gevoelig en daarom doet het extra pijn....hou je haaks lief mens.....dikke zoen  :Big Grin:  morgen ziet het er weer anders uit....jongere meiden zeggen impulsief dingen, ze denken niet altijd na, ze zijn ook kattiger dan jongens....dagggggggggggg prettige dag.....

----------


## sietske763

@ jolanda................
echt waar.............ze komen een x op een leeftijd dat ze echt leuk en begripvol zijn/worden.
het heeft heeeeeeeeeeel lang geduurd maar heb nu echt een leuke lieve dochter,
en ja.............jongens zijn makkelijker!!!die zijn niet kattig en meiden wel.........

----------


## Suske'52

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  lieve Jo ...je moederhart doet pijn zoals Elisa schrijft .....meisjes zijn directer ...mondiger.....dan jongens ...moeilijker..... dit weet ik nog zo niet christel  :Wink:  Jongens zijn meer afwezig /betrokken ????Ik heb er zo'n 3 stuks ( dochters) rondlopen .... :Big Grin:  41/40/37 jaar.... voeg daarbij de 2 klein-dochters bij 17/15 jaar ....daar staat oma tussenin ...... :Wink:  met de echtscheiding oudste dochter deze zomer ....heeft mijn huis meermaals gedaverd .....de éne was ervoor ...d'andere tegen..... radicaal ....mijn moederhart heeft meermaals pijn gedaan ....ik moest bemiddelen ....zelfs zo erg, dat we daags voor dat we naar Normandie vertrokken ......tot 02u00 in de nacht.....probeerde de misverstanden op te lossen en 04u00 vertrokken met de tranen in je ogen .... :EEK!:  Moeder zijn houd nooit op  :Wink:  :Smile:  Toch hebben we een zéér sterke band .....Maar strubbelingen ....discusscies ...sluiten dit niet uit .... :Frown:  

Sterkte !!! alles valt wel terug in plooi ... :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

@Suske, had mijn dochter de 1ste geweest denk ik dat er nooit een 2de was gekomen... een huilbaby dus echt niet zo plezant te noemen en ja meiden kunnen pinniger doen dan jongens.... mijn nichtje is ook aan het scheiden van haar man, ze is 38 geworden en heeft 2 kinderen... ja en nu mag tantie soms eens op de jongens passen he ? Heb vroeger nog op mijn nichtje gepast en nu mag ik op haar kinderen gaan passen, wel leuk hoor, maar eigenlijk voelen we ons meer grote zus en jongere zus, ze is 11 jaar jonger dan ik en haar mama is 10 jaar ouder dan mij... dus ja dat zit er zowat tussen in eigenlijk, daarom hebben we ook een heel hechte band en het deed me ook wel pijn dat ze ging scheiden, heb er ook voorgestaan maar dan wel op veel jongere leeftijd, ik was maar 29 toen ik bij mijn ex man ben weggegaan... ja shit happens he maar ben nu wel gelukkig dat ik toen de stap heb gezet hoor en nee moeder zijn houdt nooit op......

----------


## jolanda27

Christel, Elisabeth, Sietske en Suske, allemaal heel erg bedankt voor jullie bemoedigende woorden.  :Embarrassment:  Ik kan ze momenteel goed gebruiken.  :Frown: 
Ja, moeder blijf je altijd, en dat moederhart kan heel erg pijn doen, maar daar weten jullie alles van. 
Sterkte ook voor jullie en een dikke knuffel voor jullie allemaal lieve mensen, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> Christel, Elisabeth, Sietske en Suske, allemaal heel erg bedankt voor jullie bemoedigende woorden.  Ik kan ze momenteel goed gebruiken. 
> Ja, moeder blijf je altijd, en dat moederhart kan heel erg pijn doen, maar daar weten jullie alles van. 
> Sterkte ook voor jullie en een dikke knuffel voor jullie allemaal lieve mensen, Jolanda


Hej ..'k weet niet van welke "dochter" dit komt...ze zijn toch allemaal zo slecht nog niet hé !!  :Smile: 
....voor " vaders " ligt dit 'n beetje anders !!  :Cool: 

Lieve mama

Mama, voor al de ellende die ik je bracht
Voor al die boze blikken als je toch eens naar me lacht
En al die ruzies tot nu toe en al de domme dingen die ik nogal eens doe 
Ook voor de tranen die je soms eens laat
Als het door mij soms eens niet meer gaat
Voor elk verkeerd woord en alle verspilde tijd wil ik dat je weet 
Dat het me elke dag meer en meer spijt 
Ik word ouder en besef elk jaar dat we steeds verder weg gaan van elkaar
Maar mama, ik weet wat er ook nog zal gebeuren tussen mij en jou niets kan het feit veranderen dat ik voor eeuwig van je hou.

Je lieve dochter  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

> Hej ..'k weet niet van welke "dochter" dit komt...ze zijn toch allemaal zo slecht nog niet hé !! 
> ....voor " vaders " ligt dit 'n beetje anders !! 
> 
> Lieve mama
> 
> Mama, voor al de ellende die ik je bracht
> Voor al die boze blikken als je toch eens naar me lacht
> En al die ruzies tot nu toe en al de domme dingen die ik nogal eens doe 
> Ook voor de tranen die je soms eens laat
> ...


Zeer mooie tekst, en begripvol. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  ach ,mijn oudste was een huil-baby .....maar ja ....er zijn nog 2 exemplaren gekomen (veel rustiger)... :Big Grin:  meisjes zijn niet' pinniger '...maar vinniger ...haha ...we zijn ook vrouwen.... hé christel  :Big Grin: ....ze zijn wel directer ...merk ik op bij mijn oudste klein-dochter ....bijna 18 jaar, ze weten wat ze willen ...laten niet over hen lopen ..... oma mag wel regelmatig scheidsrechter spelen ....ik ben toleranter dan dochter ...maar daarom niet minder streng .....afspraken met opgroeiende tieners / ER ZICH AANHOUDEN....Langs beiden kanten ...helpt al veel . Ik zeg altijd denk even na hoe jezelf bent geweest op die leeftijd .. :Wink:  :Big Grin:  En ze hebben nu meer mogelijkheden dan wij . :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

@ gossie  :Smile:  Nee, 'slecht' is niemand ...elke persoon heeft goeie kwaliteiten  :Smile:  maar de éne is meer opstandiger dan de andere .....pubers opvoeden is niet eenvoudig ...praten..praten ....de beste oplossing ...afspraken maken ....er zich aan houden ...wederzijds ... :Wink:  vaders bekijken het meer van op afstand .... :Big Grin:  

@ Raimun  :Smile:  Bedankt!!!  :Big Grin:  een mooi gedicht ....ik ga het mijn klein-dochter laten lezen  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

nou hier ook weer wat.............waar man en ik al jaren bang voor waren;
zoon en dochter hebben grote relatie problemen, gaan zeer ws uit elkaar(wonen samen)
t hele erge is dat zoon een zoon is van mn man,
en mn dochter een kind is van mij..........
dus we kunnen weinig doen..............ja onszelf rustig houden want...........het bloed kruipt waar t niet gaan kan.......
ik wil me er zo graag mee bemoeien, mn dochter snappen, haar knuffelen en troosten........maar t kan nu niet......want wij moeten er natuurlijk geen problemen door krijgen.....we hebben van beide kanten hun verhaal gehoord......en ik ben natuurlijk voor mn kind......maar kan t niet laten merken...
nou ja....morgen een nieuwe dag met hopelijk betere inzichten voor ons als ouders....

----------


## gossie

Lieve Sietske, veel sterkte en liefde toegewenst, als ouders van jullie kinderen die uit elkaar gaan. Lijkt me wel complex. Neem jullie tijd, maar ook van jullie kinderen.

liefs van Gossie

----------


## sietske763

@gossie,
we hebben tegen hun gezegd dat ze altijd kunnen komen om te praten, maar dan wel beide erbij, omdat de verhalen zo verschillend zijn....

----------


## Suske'52

@ sietske  :Smile:  sterkte ...dat is verstandig ...allebei tesamen hun verhaal laten doen .....lijkt mij nogal complex ook ....je moederhart niet kunt volgen .....begrijpelijk ....ligt gevoelig in zo'n situatie :Confused:

----------


## Suske'52

slapen ...slaaaaaaaaaapen ????????????????? De pijnen houden me terug uit mijne slaap ......uren duren lang ....loop rond..... om even mijn bekken/stuit ....op plooi te krijgen ......hmmm ...raar uitgelegt :Confused:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## kaars

hallo daar allemaal 
suske en ook aan de anderen leef me je mee heb ook last van alles en heb sinds een paar weken last van de heup denk ik en heb pijn in de linkerkant van de bil en nu begint de rechter kant ook echt nie te doen en het meeste is dat het in den dag beter is of dragelijk maar s'avonds nie te doen en dat het nu ook de twee kanten begint ppff wanneer stopt deze eindelijk eens ben het kotsbeu 
de pijn is soms ondraaglijk maar we zitten er mee en niemand kan er iets aan doen heb deze week al tweemaal naar de kinee geweest is wel geldverspilling mar het helpt voor een halve dag en dan weer opnieuw 
pppffff 
groetjes xxxx

----------


## Suske'52

Kaars  :Smile:  pijnen ach ...een mens moet er mee leren leven zeggen ze ...de dokters ...gemakkelijk gezegd .... :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  maar als pijnen de overhand krijgen ....zovéél kine ....regelmatig epidurale inspuitingen ....voeg daarbij ...al de pijnstillers ....je lichaam went eraan ... :Wink:  In mijn zware tijden denk ik dan ...er zijn nog ergere ziekte's ...maar ja . 

Voor jou kaars  :Smile:  ook betere en minder pijnlijke dagen....moed erin houden .... :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Grrr..... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Eindelijk mijn bril af kunnen halen. Helemaal duizelig en beroerd van de nieuwe glazen.  :EEK!:  Zie nog minder dan eerst. Terug naar opticien, glas weer niet goed. Wordt een nieuw glas ingezet. Hoeveel pech kun je hebben, was vorig jaar ook al zo. Ze hebben mij gelukkig wel netjes geholpen. En nu maar hopen dat de nieuwe glazen wel goed zijn.  :Frown:

----------


## gossie

Vandaag ben ik ontzettend boos geworden op de winkelmanager en collega's.
Maandag trek ik me even terug. Ze zoeken het maar uit. :Mad: 
Het is vrij.w.werk, en een beetje plezier mag er ook zijn... Ik heb het duidelijk kunnen aangeven, dat ik het wel gehad heb. De manager begreep nu eindelijk wat ik bedoelde.!!!!!!!!! Bij wijze van spreken; "ander zit duimen te draaien, en gaat winkelen, lezen" En jij doet het werk. 
Sorry ik moest even mijn gal spuien. :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

> Vandaag ben ik ontzettend boos geworden op de winkelmanager en collega's.
> Maandag trek ik me even terug. Ze zoeken het maar uit.
> Het is vrij.w.werk, en een beetje plezier mag er ook zijn... Ik heb het duidelijk kunnen aangeven, dat ik het wel gehad heb. De manager begreep nu eindelijk wat ik bedoelde.!!!!!!!!! Bij wijze van spreken; "ander zit duimen te draaien, en gaat winkelen, lezen" En jij doet het werk. 
> Sorry ik moest even mijn gal spuien.


Ha Gossie,

Waarom sorry? Daar is het toch voor. Heb je goed gedaan om te zeggen waar het op staat.  :Embarrassment:  Hopenlijk heeft het je wat lucht gegeven. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Suske'52

SLLL....??? SLLAAAAAAAAAPEN :EEK!:  :EEK!:  pijnen in bekken enz....... Heb te vroeg victorie gekraait ... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## jolanda27

> SLLL....??? SLLAAAAAAAAAPEN pijnen in bekken enz....... Heb te vroeg victorie gekraait ...


Suske, ik hoop dat het niet zo is, dat zou wel erg zijn.  :EEK!:  Sterkte!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  ja wel éne nacht, zaterdag op zondag héél lekker/lang ... geslapen zonder pijnen ...dacht ...ik ben gered .... gisteren een beweging gedaan zekers of verkeerd gestapt .... hoe weet ik niet, maar vd. nacht waren de pijnen niet te harden  :EEK!:

----------


## jolanda27

> @ Jolanda  ja wel éne nacht, zaterdag op zondag héél lekker/lang ... geslapen zonder pijnen ...dacht ...ik ben gered .... gisteren een beweging gedaan zekers of verkeerd gestapt .... hoe weet ik niet, maar vd. nacht waren de pijnen niet te harden


Suske, ik hoop voor je dat het vannacht écht weer beter zal gaan.  :Embarrassment:  Sterkte, liefs, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@lieve suske,
meid wat een teleurstelling weer...........
ik hoop echt voor je dat het vannacht beter gaat...........
sterkte!

----------


## kaars

este mensen hier is het ook nie te doen van de pijnen 
moet morgen scan laten nemen van bekken en ruggengraat en de nek
loop al een tijdje met de pijnen en met dit weer daar nog bij is het er niet beter op
heb zware armen en er zit een konijn altijd maar te knabbelen in de nek
ppfff wat een miserie wanneer stopt dit eigenlijk wordt daar zo moe van 
groetjes

----------


## Suske'52

@ Dames  :Smile:  ...bedankt !!!!! Deze nacht maar 2x wakker gekomen .....de pijnen vielen mee ....ik zal moeten nog meer luisteren naar mijn lichaam ....zoals de dokteres me zei...maar ik kan niet tegen stil zitten ......en dan zijn de pijnen s'nachts niet te harden ...groetjes ...knuffel  :Embarrassment:  :Smile:  

@ kaars  :Smile:  Een scan...... dat is de beste manier.... daar zien/vinden ze alles ...wat niet correct is . Sterkte !!!! :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

Pfffff .......tik ....tik... tik ...... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Confused:

----------


## jolanda27

> Pfffff .......tik ....tik... tik ......


Sterkte Suske, liefs, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ben even niet zo actief hier.............
zit niet goed in mn vel....
moest van HA met mn hormonen stoppen vorige week en het ging daarna steeds wat minder, mo heb ik een tel. consult en ik hoop dat ik ze weer terug krijg.
iedereen veel sterkte en liefde...........

----------


## jolanda27

> ben even niet zo actief hier.............
> zit niet goed in mn vel....
> moest van HA met mn hormonen stoppen vorige week en het ging daarna steeds wat minder, mo heb ik een tel. consult en ik hoop dat ik ze weer terug krijg.
> iedereen veel sterkte en liefde...........


Hé Sietske,
Hormonen kunnen je aardig uit balans brengen.  :Frown:  Je kunt er danig van uit je humeur raken. Ik hoop dat je je snel wat beter in je vel zult voelen.  :Wink: 
Je hebt ook best veel voor je kiezen momenteel en dat gaat je ook niet in de kouwe kleren zitten! Een dikke knuffel en veel beterschap, Jolanda

----------


## Suske'52

@ sietske  :Smile:  duimen hé .... :Wink:  sterkte . :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Gisterenavond alle kerstspullen opgeruimd, en weer naar de zolder gebracht. Toen ik eindelijk klaar was, dacht ik, ha lekker even uitrusten in de bank (met relax stand). Wil ik de steun voor de benen omhoog doen, werkt het niet meer.  :Frown:  Of er nou wat afgebroken is? Benieuwd of het te maken is en wat dat grapje gaat kosten.  :Frown:  Grrrrr.....

----------


## Suske'52

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  dat is pech hebben .....regelmatig ad.scharnieren van relax ...olie aandoen ...voorkomt veel miserie .... het werkt dan altijd vlotjes .... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sterkte lieve Lady's met alles wat ik hierboven lees.. :Frown: ...gossemikkie wat ellendig allemaal, voor elk van jullie....ik hoop dat de situatie inmiddels iets is verbeterd....soms zijn pijnen moeilijk, je wordt er tureluurs van en ook om zorgen om het gezin, als je niet kunt slapen, je gek wordt van je bril dus gewoon slecht ziet en een slechte werkgever die niet alles ziet.. :Wink: ..bah dan heb je dus een beroerde dag en of nacht....
Sterkte, en hopenlijk snel een betere dag...Liefssss Elisa  :Big Grin: 

Gisteravond ben ik weer heel boos geweest...wat is nu het geval...er woont al jaren een man boven mij ( van Ghanese afkomst) ze leven 's nachts lijkt het wel...de vader is momenteel een tijdje al niet thuis maar net voor de Kerst ging zoonlief uit zijn dak met vrienden 2 avonden lang...ik ben op hoge poten er heen gegaan, en mijn beklag gedaan midden in de nacht.....razend was ik.....en zo op kan ik nog door gaan....ik heb de woningbouw gebeld ( ik was in tranen,pffff) maar het werd mij teveel...kommer en kwel in de familie, zorgen, hulp verlenen aan mijn tante en dan die kloothommel boven mijn hoofd op de flat die overlast veroorzaakt....kortom, ik was moe en voelde mij machteloos....ik heb de Woningbouw een brief geschreven zeer uitgebreid wat ik een jaar geleden ook al gedaan had maar daar kwam een vreemde reactie op en toen heb ik het erbij gelaten want de energie was toen schoon op door overlast en een enorme Renovatie van meer dan een jaar....Kapot ben je dan...ik klaag niet gauw maar soms moet je even vuur spuwen  :Big Grin:  dat helpt denk ik....afgelopen zaterdag kwam er een brief van de Woningbouw...ze gaan met de man in gesprek ( de vader).....vandaag zal ik proberen om te bellen met ze om te vertellen dat ik de vader nog niet gezien heb al een tijd en dat anderen in de flat zijn boven mijn hoofd.... :Stick Out Tongue:  als hij vanavond weer kabaal maakt dan bel ik bij hem aan en zal dan de heleboel bij elkaar gaan schreeuwen...Zooooooooooooo dit moest ik even kwijt....
straks ga ik met mijn tante naar het ziekenhuis en als het droog weer blijft dan ga ik vanmiddag met Bhody maar effe wandelen....beetje rust creeeren want ik moet wel mijn koppie erbij blijven houden.... :Big Grin:  ach ja het wordt een keer opgelost en er komt een dag dat ik ga verhuizen....je hebt hier niet zomaar een ander huisje wat betaalbaar is...je moet wachten op je plekkie.... :Embarrassment:   prettige dag allen....ik voel mij al iets beter nadat ik dit geschreven heb....Dag lieve lezers..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Wat naar die overlast. Ja als je in een flat woont is het allemaal nog veel gehoriger. Reden voor mensen om nog meer rekening met elkaar te houden dus.  :Mad:  Mijn zus heeft ook jaren in een flat gewoond, ze wist precies wanneer de bovenburen thuis waren van het werk, want dan was er toch altijd een herrie. Maar jij zit er maar mooi mee.  :Frown: 
Ik kan me voorstellen met alles waar je nu mee bezig bent, dat het heel belangrijk is dat je je nachtrust krijgt en dat dit de druppel was. 
Mooi dat er nu een gesprek komt, hopenlijk komt er een oplossing hiervoor. Ik hoop het heel erg voor jou. Dit soort dingen vréét energie, en die heb jij nu hard genoeg zelf nodig. 
Elisabeth, heel veel sterkte en wijsheid hierin, ik hoop dat er snel verbetering of danwel actie komt!
Liefs, en een dikke knuffel, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Jolanda,  :Embarrassment: ,

Ik woon hier al sinds 1995...een hele lange tijd, maar dat kwam door allerlei omstandigheden....als je alleen woont krijg je ook niet zomaar een eengezinswoning, ja een kleiner huisje dan ik nu heb met 2 slaapkamertjes....maar enfin, eens wordt het anders....vannacht heb ik beter kunnen slapen, ik werd vredig wakker en dat is wel eens fijn want je krijgt teveel negatieve prikkels in je hersenen en dan wordt het je teveel....maar ik ben een knokker...na machteloosheid en stil verdriet komt er ruimte voor "Woede"  :Stick Out Tongue:  dan ben ik sterk om dingen aan te pakken en te ondernemen....oepsssss...de woningbouw zal ik nog bellen...want het klinkt wel allemaal leuk op papier dat ze een gesprekje aangaan maar als de persoon in kwestie er niet is, dan gebeurd er voorlopig nietsssssssssss dus dit zal zeker nog een tijdje gaan duren...kortom ik ben er nog niet klaar mee....een lastig persoon die zich niets laat zeggen wat overlast betreft, maar ik zal volhouden, want dit moet op een goede dag opgelost worden anders krijgen ze met mij te doen....ik wil mijn energie sparen en mij concentreren ook op andere dingen, maar soms is dat tegen de avond wel eens lastig....ik probeer maar positief te zijn en elke dag laten komen zoals het komt!!!!

dag Jolanda, bedankt voor je lieve woorden en steun....Knuffel  :Big Grin: 

Liefsss Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Vorige week heb ik in België in een belgacomboetiek (gsmoperator, de grootste van het land) een nieuwe gsm gekocht en 2 abonnementen afgesloten, 1 voor mij en 1 voor mijn dochter. 
's Avonds proberen we de gsm op te laden en dit lukte niet  :EEK!:  dus de dag erna terug naar dezelfde winkel in de veronderstelling dat we direct een nieuw toestel gingen krijgen, het was immers nog geen 24 uur oud. 
Niet dus.... het gsm toestel moest opgestuurd worden naar de leverancier (samsung) en die gingen dan kijken wat er aan het toestel was... normaal ging de verkoper me maandag of dinsdag opbellen om te zeggen wat er ging gebeuren, dinsdagnamiddag nog niets gehoord, niet van de abonnementen die moesten geactiveerd worden, niet van het toestel dat moest vervangen worden. 
Het gsm toestel was verstuurd naar de leverancier en hij beloofde me dat ik vandaag of morgen zeker een nieuw toestel ging krijgen. 
Ja vandaag dan eerst een uur zitten bellen om de abonnementen in orde te krijgen, de verkoopster was heel veel informatie vergeten op de contracten dus kon ik niet overstappen van mijn vorige provider naar proximus... 
Dan via dat 0800 nr toch dat konijn van de belgacomboetiek aan de lijn gehad en die wist me heel lief te vertellen dat het nog 14 dagen kon duren eer ik een "hersteld" toestel ging hebben want ze waren in de fabriek vergeten van er alle software op te zetten (toestel werkt perfect hoor we zijn alleen vergeten om de programma's erop te zetten die je nodig hebt om ermee te kunnen werken)
Ik wil verdemme geen hersteld toestel, ik wil een NIEUW toestel, als ik er nu al ambras mee heb.... ik vergelijk dit met een nieuwe wagen kopen maar ze steken er wel de software niet in van hoe je hem kan starten en hoe je er kan mee rijden.... een gsm is wel minder duur maar kost me toch nog genoeg ook al omdat ik er 2 abonnementen heb bijgenomen.... 
Ik denk dat het enige wat er nu nog opzit is naar de politie te stappen en samen met hen naar de winkel te gaan om hen te verplichten om de gerant op te bellen of hem ter plaatse te laten komen want niemand in de winkel van de verkopers of verkoopsters durven hun verantwoordelijkheid op te nemen en de gerant krijg ik niet te spreken en die is er ook niet altijd (1 of 2 dagen per week) dit is natuurlijk een drastische maatregel en de politie is er niet om zo'n problemen op te lossen maar ja wat kan ik nu eigenlijk nog doen om hen aan het verstand te brengen dat ik het echt meen ? 
Ik heb ook nog in een winkel gewerkt en klant was koning, was wel een voedingsketen maar als er daar iemand terug kwam met iets, ook al was het al half uitgedronken of opgegeten als de klant zei dat het niet lekker was dan moesten we het terugbetalen, gerant aanwezig of niet.... en wie weet hoe lang moet ik nu nog wachten eer ik mijn toestel heb om te blijten de mentaliteit van tegenwoordig, morgen gaan we ter plaatse en dan gaan ze de gerant moeten opbellen al zit hij in het buitenland, ik wil hem spreken en hij moet maar een oplossing zoeken, hij is verantwoordelijk voor zijn zaak dus moet ook maar eens aanwezig zijn als er problemen zijn met producten... .pfff dit moest er nu effe uit se maar daarmee ben ik nog geen stap verder geraakt, wel mijn hart eens kunnen luchten en dan zit ik nog met een verdemde peesontsteking in heel mijn linkerarm, hij is bijna lam nu van te typen... (hij zit volledig in het verband tot bijna aan mijn oksel en zit in een draagverband pfff ) nog een prettig weekend;..

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Christel,
Ik kan me helemaal voorstellen dat je er gefrustreerd van bent. Je verwacht bij een nieuwe aankoop dat het werkt, en als het niet goed is, verwacht je dat je juist bejegend wordt, dat het probleem opgelost wordt, en dat je niet van het kastje naar de muur gestuurd wordt. Belofte's doen die niet nagekomen worden is ergenis nr. 1  :Mad:  Blijf aan de bel trekken zou ik zeggen, tot ze er een sik van krijgen, bij wijze van spreken.  :Frown: 
Ik hoop dat het voor jou snel opgelost is, alleen al vanwege alle ergenissen.  :Mad: 
Wens je beterschap met je arm, kan lelijk zeer doen, succes en hopenlijk voel je je wat beter doordat je het van je afgeschreven hebt.  :Wink: 
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  amaai, een hele boterham .....ik denk wel dat je een nieuwe gsm kunt /mag eisen .... wat is dat voor een verkoop zeg ....ja ..die verkopers die doen gewoon hun job .......niets meer ....gerant???? wordt toch betaalt om aanwezig te zijn .....'klant is koning' dat is verleden tijd hoor ....nu gaat het over euro's .... Sterkte .... :Wink:  even rustig diep ....in/uit ademen dat kalmeert ... :Wink: Verzorg je goed  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Jolanda en Suske, 
We kregen vorige week zelfs ons geld niet terug want daarvoor moest de "gerant" aanwezig zijn pfff maar blijkbaar is die er nooit.... en je kan die winkel ook niet rechtstreeks opbellen want hun nr staat niet in het telefoonboek of op internet, ja een algemeen 0800 nr waar je dan een hele resem zaken moet aanhoren die je toch niet nodig hebt, druk 1, druk 2, druk 3, drukken zal ik wel gaan doen als ik op het toilet zit... 
En bij aldi ben ik nog assistent filliaalleider geweest, dus assistent gerant laten we het zo stellen en als ik daar een zaterdag draaide in een hele grote winkel dan mocht ik 2 keer naar de bank lopen want meer dan 12500 euro mochten we niet in de winkelkluis hebben.... en nu spreken we over een aankoop van 149 euro ???? Als ik een week in Korbeek Loo zat, een winkel van Leuven bij Aldi dan draaiden we een miljoenenomzet (5 miljoen bf per week of meer) en ik was daar ook verantwoordelijk voor hoor en ik moest de bestellingen plaatsen (niet te veel, niet te weinig want als er te weinig was, minder omzet dus minder klanten, was er teveel, meer verlies want dan ging het over datum) en reken maar zeker dat ik een sigaar rookte hoor als er bv op zaterdagavond 3 artikelen uit stock waren (van ongeveer 1000 artikelen) en de districtleider kwam langs dan was ik wel de pineut als de gerant er niet was.... ook als de winkel er niet proper bij lag dan mocht ik het ook gaan uitleggen. Heb zo eens een filliaalleider laten ontslaan, hij liet me altijd in de shit zitten op vrijdagavond, mijnheer nam altijd zijn vrije zaterdag, en ja de winkel was eens niet echt proper op zaterdagavond en de districtleider kwam langs en was niet tevreden... heb hem dan uitgenodigd om eens op een vrijdagavond langs te komen en niets te zeggen tegen de gerant en dan op zaterdagavond toen ik met de meiden heel de dag onze botten hadden afgedraaid. De districtleider die trok ogen... ja hij had het verschil gezien, vrijdagavond een puinhoop, zaterdagavond een propere winkel en hij is dan op maandagochtend teruggekomen toen de gerant er terug was , dus de gerant zijn bon gekregen... 
In het begin toen ik van winkel naar winkel moest had ik de naam van een hele strenge te zijn... na een paar weken smeekten ze me om te komen vervangen aub laat Christel komen dan zijn we op tijd buiten, wordt het werk gedaan zoals het moet en zijn we van die zeikerds van geranten vanaf... .ik kon mijn werk delegeren, ik deed het bureauwerk ook hoor, maar eerst ging de winkel voor, daar moest alles picobello liggen en als de bestellingen erin zaten dan ging ik mijn papierwinkel doen... en ik wist verdemd goed wanneer ik moest beginnen met kassa's eruit te halen, dat ging volgens een straks schema hoor.... met 4 kassa's dan was de 4de kassa om half 6,de 3de om kwart voor 6, de 2de om kwart na 6 en de laatste om half 7 als de winkel dicht was en 10 minuten daarna stond iedereen buiten, happy en blij.... en de laatste kassa daar was nooit veel telwerk niet meer aan want het grootste gedeelte van het geld had ik toen al afgeroomd.... dus misschien 5 minuten telwerk van klein geld.... 
@Suske, dat zijn geen verkopers meer, dan zijn robotjes die zeggen wat hun bazen hun vertellen.... die durven geen initiatief meer nemen, geen verantwoordelijkheid niets... ja hoog van de toren blazen is het enige wat ze kunnen want ze weten toch dat je afhankelijk van hen bent.... en de winkel is maar open van 10-17u30 dat zijn kantooruren he.... medewerkers van Belgacom..... en op zaterdag zijn ze dan onder de middag ook nog eens gesloten... ik vraag me af wat die zouden doen als de gerant doodvalt eerlijk gezegd, kunnen die dan niet meer werken of zo ? 
En ik had 2 abonnementen afgesloten waardoor ik een tegoedbon van 80 euro had (proximus and friends) maar die bon hebben ze in de winkel gehouden terwijl ze die aan mij hadden moeten geven.... dus deze week stond ik daar nog eens voor piet snot want de ene collega wist niet wat de andere collega met die bon heeft gedaan, hij vond hem niet terug, dus morgen bon op halen en naar een andere belgacomwinkel om een toestel gaan want de bon is maar tot 31 januari geldig.... en het nieuwe toestel zal volledig uitgenomen worden ter plaatse, gecheckt of het wel werkt ook al staat er 20 man te wachten.... mijn ventje heb ik daarnet al aan de lijn gehad, die was WOEST ... 
Vorige week hebben we voor 150 euro gsm gekocht (problemen mee), trouwring besteld maar dat is normaal dat je daar moet op wachten, ledlampen besteld... normaal gingen die vorige maandag toekomen, stock uitgeput... dus zal het volgende week zijn ook 100 euro waarvan ik de koopwaar nog niet heb en 2 abonnementen afgesloten voor een gsm provider die nog niet werken, ne mens zou van minder moedeloos worden zeker ????? 
En dan zitten vele mensen maar te zeiken op de NMBS waar ik nog gewerkt heb, dat ze het beter zouden "privatiseren", wel voor de belgen, Belgacom is privé geworden en alles is keiduur geworden en het draait er allemaal vierkantig (er zijn er wel nog een paar serieuse hoor).... tegenwoordig hebben ze allemaal grote namen, een poetsvrouw noemen ze een floorassistent, klinkt beter he ??? Ze hebben allemaal een bachelor of een masterdiploma nodig maar kunnen nog geen domme beslissing nemen.... Moesten mijn kinderen zo zijn ze kregen een plets rond hun oren, verdemme dat mag niet meer want dan trekken ze naar de politie wegens mishandeling.... In wat voor een domme maatschappij leven we eigenlijk ? maar ja als de politiekers hun verantwoordelijkheid niet meer durven opnemen, wie moet dan het voorbeeld geven, ja de ouders.... de babyboomers van de jaren 60 waar velen van ons toe behoren en die ze nu aan het leegzuigen zijn, er staat ons nog een mooie toekomst te wachten, ik durf er niet aan denken;..

----------


## jolanda27

Grrrrr.....het is weer zover.  :Mad:  Gaan we vanmorgen op bezoek bij mijn ouders. De ene klaagzang na de andere.  :Frown:  Trappen tegen iedereen.
Het is een gebed zonder einde met mijn vader. Man, man wat is hij toch ontevreden met zijn leven. Helaas kan ík dat niet veranderen. Maar m'n energie is weer schoon op.  :Mad: 
Sorry, moest het even van mij afschrijven.

----------


## Raimun

> Grrrrr.....het is weer zover.  Gaan we vanmorgen op bezoek bij mijn ouders. De ene klaagzang na de andere.  Trappen tegen iedereen.
> Het is een gebed zonder einde met mijn vader. Man, man wat is hij toch ontevreden met zijn leven. Helaas kan ík dat niet veranderen. Maar m'n energie is weer schoon op. 
> Sorry, moest het even van mij afschrijven.


Er staat geschreven .....
Zalig de barmhartigen ..de zachtmoedigen ...de vredestichters ...
de treurende om zoveel ontevredenheid ..........
In het zweet uws aanschijns zult gij blijven volhouden ! 
Alle klaagzangen aanhoren ..trappen incasseren en pleisters blijven plakken !
Goed wetende dat het u niet gegeven is , daarin verandering te brengen ... 
Troost u ..
Eens zal ook uw gebed verhoord worden ...
Helaas.. niemand kent tijd noch uur !!

In afwachting ...
mogen jullie in dit " hoekje "... afreageren ....gal spuwen..uit huilen ...

Wij zijn gedwee en geoefend in het luisteren, aanmoedigen ,ondersteunen,
delen uw frusstraties .. wij oordelen noch veroordelen ...
...verhullen ons soms in stilzwijgende verzuchtingen ..en begrijpen ..

Weet wel !! ..
wij sturen onze positieve energie zelfs doorheen de " kabel ' en de ether ...
wetende ..ook met jullie gaat het dra weer beter !!!  :Smile: 
Amen  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Ha, ha, Raimun, van jou moet je wel goede zin krijgen. 
Dank je wel, Jolanda  :Smile:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey Jolanda,

Herken mezelf ook goed in je verhaal wat je schrijft. Zo zijn mijn opa en oma net zo :Frown:  Niet leuk maar al helemaal niet te veranderen die mensen. Sterkte joh! 


Gatveerdegaverdamme. Pff kweet het niet meer hoor. Volgens mij duurt het nniet zo lang meer of mijn relatie met me vriend is weg. En dat wil ik helemaal niet. Hou nog heel veel van me vriend. Gatsie. Komt gewoon omdat ik heel erg met mezelf in de knoei zit, en omdat ik niet kan plannen en overal vet lang mee bezig moet omdat mijn concentratie weg is
wacht ff bloedneus hiihi

oke was ik weer. 
Maja omdat ik dus in het weekend gewoon focking veel met school bezig ben en mijn energie gewoon op is... gaat alles anders, Sinds mijn vrriend een eigen huis heeft is alles veranderd.... *zucht* Ma ik hou nog welheel veel van hem. En wil hem niet kwijt. verdomme, moet gewoon beter plannen en meer tijd aan hem besteden.....
fuckerdershit

----------


## Suske'52

@ Raimun  :Smile:  Een heel mooi antwoord ....bevat de zuivere waarheid...tot zolang gaat men door ...... :Wink:  positieve energie gaat door alle kanalen ..... :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

Ik heb dit topic niet meer nodig geloof ik  :Big Grin: 

(verlost zijn van een leugenaar doet wonderen)

----------


## Sylvia93

Grr, wij als studenten moeten altijd zorgen dat we op tijd alles af hebben en ingeleverd hebben. Maar de docenten falen wel in hun taak op tijd de cijfers door te geven. Ze hebben een limiet van 2 weken maar ik geloof dat ze zich hier weinig van aantrekken...

Zo frustrerend om zo lang te moeten wachten op cijfers, het gaat toch om studiepunten en je hebt er minimaal 45 nodig om überhaupt al over te gaan!

----------


## Raimun

> Grr, wij als studenten moeten altijd zorgen dat we op tijd alles af hebben en ingeleverd hebben. Maar de docenten falen wel in hun taak op tijd de cijfers door te geven. Ze hebben een limiet van 2 weken maar ik geloof dat ze zich hier weinig van aantrekken...
> 
> Zo frustrerend om zo lang te moeten wachten op cijfers, het gaat toch om studiepunten en je hebt er minimaal 45 nodig om überhaupt al over te gaan!


Troost je ...geen nieuws is goed nieuws !  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ho Syl, hier is dit niet anders hoor, mijn dochter zal ook haar resultaten maar kennen binnen een week of 3 hoopt ze, ze weet wel al dat ze geslaagd is maar ze weet haar punten dus nog niet, als het mondelingen zijn dan geven ze je direct mee of het goed of slecht is gegaan en ze waren alle 3 goed of uitstekend dus ja dan kan je wel op 2 oren slapen maar bij haar rekenen ze niet met studiepunten, ja ze heeft wel studiepunten aan de unief (60 dit jaar te verdelen over 8 vakken) maar dat is natuurlijk iets anders dan studiepunten halen om over te gaan, volledig ander systeem bij ons Belgen dan ...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Raimun,

Haha ja dat wel, maar hoe langer je moet wachten hoe zenuwachtiger je wordt. In het begin denk je namelijk meteen: Oh ging best goed, of oh dit ging minder. Maar je bent toch altijd wel benieuwd naar het resultaat!

@ Christel,
Bijna alle opleidingen hebben dit probleem wel denk ik! Maar het scholen systeem in België is inderdaad wel héél anders!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

sylvia 

yup ken der alles van! Bij ons net zo docenten regelen net niks voor je je word altijd gewoon heerlijk in het diepe gegooit met van zoek het uit maar zorg wel dat je het optijd afkrijgt blablabla ma als zij iets moeten doen ho maar daar hebben ze alle tijd van de wereld voor! grr overal zelf achteraan enzo niks aan! 

ach en weet je wat ik altijd vind, 
uiteindelijk leer je het toch in de praktijk! Bedoel ik ga 2 dagen in de week nu naar school en 3 dagen heb ik stage op een basisschool nou van mijn stagebegeleidster leer ik hoe ik het beste iets uit kan leggen etc.

----------


## christel1

Dolfijnjorien en Syl, 
ja hier bij ons worden de studenten (hogeschool en unief) ook wel degelijk in het diepe gegooid hoor. Zoals mijn dochter, ze moet nu een thesis schrijven, ze krijgt daarvoor 20 onderwerpen van verschillende profs en daar moet ze dan 1 thema van kiezen en die prof wordt dan haar promotor. Zij heeft al een klein voorontwerp moeten inleveren en daar geeft haar promotor dan commentaar op en dan moet ze daarover een thesis schrijven van ongeveer 300-500 pagina's (haar vorige bachelorpaper bestond uit 375 pagina's) want toen ze hem vorig jaar indiende dan dachten ze eerlijk gezegd dat het haar masterthesis was ( ja ja ze maakt er heel veel werk van). Nu heeft ze tijd tot eind mei om haar masterthesis in te leveren. Ze zal dit wel doen maar waarschijnlijk zal hij dan niet volledig af zijn maar ze krijgt dan wel al punten op het ingeleverde bv 7/20 en dan kan ze verder werken op het ingeleverde en die moet binnen zijn ten laatste op 25 juli, heeft ze nog 2 maanden tijd om er verder aan te werken maar ondertussen moet ze ook taken maken en zich voorbereiden op haar andere examens... Ja life sucks voor studenten maar daarna heb je er wel voldoening van "het diploma"....

----------


## christel1

He schatties, 

Ik zit met een dillema.... jullie hebben waarschijnlijk in "vandaag voel ik me" gelezen dat ik probs heb met mijn tand, een ferm abces en alle complicaties erbij. 
Ik had op een bepaald moment niet echt veel geld om mijn normale tandarts te betalen en ik had dan aan mijn HA gevraagd of zijn vrouw me niet kon helpen omdat zij ook tandarts is en mijn HA regelt alles via het derde betalerssysteem (je hoeft hem niets te betalen, alles stuurt hij naar de mutualiteit of voor jullie nederlanders de zorgverzekeraar). Dus had ik het hem gevraagd en hij had gezegd ja mijn vrouw zal dat ook wel doen maar ik heb dan een afspraak bij haar gemaakt, had 3 tanden te herstellen maar ze zei al direct bij de 1ste vulling, ja ik doe dat nu 1 keer maar niet altijd, ik verdien er dan niet genoeg aan.... (terwijl ze eigenlijk maar het correcte bedrag mag vragen voorgesteld door het RIZIV) maar veel dokters lappen dit aan hun laars en ipv van het bedrag dat ze gevraagd hebben op je papiertje te schrijven, schrijven ze gewoon JA op de plaats waar ze het bedrag moeten invullen... 
Ze heeft dan mijn kies gevuld maar helemaal niet goed gevuld.... de dag erna had ik nog altijd geen gevoel in mijn tong, heeft een paar maanden geduurd eer ik terug gevoel had in mijn tong maar ok kom dat is dan wel in orde gekomen. 
Na een paar maanden begon ik terug pijn te krijgen in die tand en dan nam ik wel een pijnstiller en dan ging dit over, meestal een ontstekingsremmer type brufen. 
Nu ja deze week kreeg ik echt vliegende tandpijn in de tand en ik blijt nu niet makkelijk van de pijn maar nu kon ik het echt niet houden, dus een afspraak gemaakt in spoed bij mijn normale tandarts. Die neemt direct een foto en ze vroeg wie aan die tand had zitten werken, natuurlijk durfde ik de naam niet zeggen, het is tenslotte de vrouw van mijn huisarts, woont in hetzelfde dorp en van mijn HA ben ik echt heel tevreden... daar valt echt niets over te zeggen... 
Nu vinden mijn kinderen en mijn ventje dat ik klacht moet indienen tegen de tandarts in kwestie want nu is mijn tand verloren en heb ik dus geen kiezen meer achteraan dus ik moet 8 valse tanden laten steken wat me natuurlijk een pak geld gaat kosten. 
Ze had de tand moeten ontzenuwen (wortelkanaalbehandeling of omgekeerd) en niet gewoon een oplapvulling, ze had ook de tand niet genoeg uitgeboord en het stuk vulling dat nog blijven zitten was heeft ze niet verwijderd, ja gewoon een klein beetje uitgeboord en opgevuld. Mijn tandarts dacht dat het een voorlopige vulling was (had gezegd dat ik het op vakantie laten doen had...). 
Ja wat moet ik nu doen eigenlijk ? Tegen mijn huisarts zeggen dat zijn vrouw een blunder heeft begaan met serieuse gevolgen voor mij, niet alleen medisch maar ook een financiële kater of niks zeggen want ik zou mijn HA niet graag kwijtspelen, hij heeft nog nooit een fout gemaakt in de 24 jaar dat ik bij hem ga... En hij is een schatje, heeft echt moeten werken om zijn studies te betalen terwijl zijn vrouw van rijke afkomst is en alles heeft gekregen van haar ouders en keigierig is en de dochter van mijn huisarts is ook een heel goeie vriendin van mijn kinderen, die gaan samen uit enzo.... ze zijn even oud... en op FB kan ik er ook niets van schrijven want ze staat onder mijn vrienden, de dochter dan van mijn HA.... Jullie advies aub en heeft er iemand een idee wat het plaatsen van 8 tanden me gaat kosten, 2 X 4 achteraan onderaan mijn mond want heb er geen flauw idee van dus... 
Kissies

----------


## Raimun

Hej Christel ....
Je zit met enkele problemen lees ik !
1°...'n pijnlijk prob. in jouw mond..
2°...'n netelig prob. ivm ..de mogelijke (?) oorzaak van deze toestand..
3°...'n pijnlijk prob. voor jouw portemonnee..!!
Voor dat 1° probleem heb je reeds 'n oplossing gevonden !
Dat 2° prob. is 'n ander geval hé !! 
Je kan wel bij één of andere instantie 'n klacht indienen ...maar dan sta je nog nergens hé !! 
Wil je verder gaan procederen...moet je 'n advokaat onder de arm nemen ..( kosten !)
Heb je waarschijnlijk 'n expertise bewijs nodig om jouw klacht te staven !! 
Dat zou je bij je huidige tandarts kunnen vragen !...moet je hem wel weer 'n heel ander verhaal op z'n mouw spelden , dan dat wat je hem nu hebt wijsgemaakt !!
Dit ligt al 'n beetje gevoeliger hé !! 
Daarbij zou het mij verwonderen moest hij hierop ingaan !! 
Het moet al 'n zeer zware mediche fout zijn ..opdat je in die kringen gehoor krijgt ! 
Je zou wel je HA. bij gelegenheid beleefd jouw ervaring en gevolgen van de ingreep 
die zijn vrouw bij jou heeft uitgevoerd , kunnen vertellen .
Daarbij laten verstaan dat je dit helemaal niet serieus en vindt...
Ook dat de financiële gevolgen voor jou zwaar zijn ! ...
Vermits je daar 'n goede relatie mee hebt ..zou dit moeten kunnen !!
Blijft de vraag of ook dit je verder helpt ?..maar ja , dan ben je het tenminste kwijt .
Het 3° prob. ..is gewoonlijk het meest nijpende hé !!...

Informeer bij het ziekenfonds , welke mogelijkheden er zijn !! 
Bij de Voorzorg blijkt dit vrij prijsgunstig te zijn !!! ..weet wel niet vanaf welke leeftijd ? 
Tip :: in Turkije is het zeker veel beterkoop !!! ( zelfs met de reis erbij !! ) 
'T zijn dan wel Turkse tanden ..maar ja ...dat valt hier al niet meer op !! ( foei !! ) 
Je zegt 2 x 4 tanden nodig te hebben ....dus...loop je reeds geruime tijd zonder die 7 anderen ??..
Die ééntje meer of minder !..zal het verschil niet maken hé !! Tenzij jij je mond niet durft open te doen !!..( twijfel ik hard aan !! hoho)
Troost je !! ..sommigen staan regelmatig " met hun mond vol tanden " !! en dat is ook niet gelachen !!
Mijn advies : zorg eerst dat die tand er uit is !! ..kan je weer alles eten !! haha !! 
Ondertussen drink je regelmatig 'n stevige borrel !! verdooft de pijn !! 
Vermits ik vermoed dat jij nogal vindingrijk bent !!..zal je daarna wel 'n aanvaardbare oplossing vinden !! 

Nu ga ik mijn uitgebreid menu verorberen !! ..ben d'er ook al verschillende kwijt ! ( tanden toch !) !! .....kijk jij maar de andere richting uit !!

----------


## Neetje

Ik heb vandaag ook weer ff een vreselijke k*u*t dag ... soms steken zaken weer de kop op als er iets gebeurt. Ik kan slecht omgaan met teleurstellingen, zoals een afspraak waar je je op verheugd die niet door kan gaan ... en dit dan pas 'n dag later kenbaar wordt gemaakt. Als ik iets afspreek dan reken ik ook op die afspraak. Mijn incasseringsvermogen is nog niet alles helaas, ondanks de medicatie.

----------


## christel1

Komaan Neetje, een slechte dag is nog geen slecht jaar zeg ik dan altijd... laat je niet ontmoedigen hoor, je bent nu goed op weg, je denkt al veel positiever, je komt weer onder de mensen, je bent echt op goeie weg maar dit gaat natuurlijk met ups en downs maar je komt eruit hoor, ben ik zeker van... Komaan schattie neem de moed weer op... 

@Raimun, 
Ja het is natuurlijk vervelend om tegen je huisarts waar ik al 24 jaar een heel goeie band mee hebt te gaan vertellen dat zijn vrouw een kemel heeft uitgestoken... want je kent het he, in kleine gemeentes zijn er verschillende tandartsen en die zullen soms ook wel eens rond tafel gaan zitten en ik wil mijn huisarts nu echt niet in verlegenheid brengen. 
De centen om een advocaat aan te spreken die heb ik nu echt niet, ik ben alleenstaande met een klein inkomen en nog een dochter ten laste en een zoon die nog thuis woont en mijn huis, ja daar heb ik nog een hypotheek op lopen... En had mijn tandarts dit nu niet opgemerkt, het is ook een vrouwelijke tandarts maar meestal met een hele lange wachttijd ja dan zat ik verder van huis, had ik nog een bloedvergiftiging kunnen krijgen erbij en dat is nu niet echt de bedoeling omdat ik al hartpatiënte ben en heel voorzichtig moet zijn met infecties enzo... en zij heeft wel een foto genomen hoor dus er zijn wel bewijzen van... 
Het zijn mijn achterste tanden die allemaal weg zijn, heb er nog 8 onderaan van voor, dus je ziet het wel niet maar die kiezen achteraan heb je nodig om te kauwen (onderaan dus).... 
Ben eens aan het googelen gegaan, ja je kent me he... en nu bestaat er ook een soort kliksysteem, een tandimplantaat die ze inbrengen die vast hangt op titanium schroefjes en daar klikken ze dan je tanden op en vanin 2009 wordt dit ook vergoed door de mutualiteit maar dan zal ik misschien de 8 andere die ik heb ook misschien moeten laten verwijderen maar dat vind ik niet erg want ze zien er toch al niet zo deftig meer uit. 
Maar zoiets moet wel gedaan worden door een stomatoloog in het ziekenhuis, is een ingewikkeld procedé, ze nemen dan een 3D scan van je mond en dan maken ze je tanden zoals het hoort en de kostprijs valt al bij al voor mij nog dik mee, ik zou een 100 euro moeten ophoesten en de rest wordt dan terugbetaald door de mutualiteit en door het kliksysteem zal ik me misschien minder oud voelen, je hebt niet het idee dat je valse tanden hebt die je 's avonds uit je mond moet halen en op je nachttafel in een glas water leggen (lol) en voor mij zou het nu echt het moment zijn omdat ik nog recht heb op verhoogde tegemoetkoming en mijn tanden zijn bijna allemaal gevuld en heel slecht van kwaliteit (ben ik blij dat mijn kinderen de genen niet ge-erfd hebben van mijn tanden). En een medische blunder, je kent het systeem bij ons he, ze geven dit niet makkelijk toe ook al heb je het zwart op wit... 
Ja ik had ook op internet gelezen dat Turkije enzo reisjes aanbieden all incluse voor het plaatsen van tandimplantaten maar als je naar Koppen of Telefacts kijkt en je ziet de medische blunders van mensen, meestal vrouwen die naar daar geweest zijn om borstimplantaten te laten plaatsen en dan met wondes naar huis komen en de fakedingens er terug te moeten uithalen, ja dan heb je er echt geen zin meer in, hoe aantrekkelijk de aanbiedingen ook mogen zijn....
En die tandimplantaten die moeten om de zoveel tijd aangepast worden omdat je tandvlees krimpt met de jaren, zeker de 1ste maanden.... 
Ik zal die borrel wel eens met jou gaan drinken als ik eens kom shoppen in Hasselt, naar het schijnt is dat een hele leuke stad, weet ik van mijn dochter, die is er al gaan shoppen met vriendinnen... 
En als ik nu mijn tanden laat trekken zou ik ook misschien meteen kunnen stoppen met roken om geen ontstekingen te krijgen.. heb ik eindelijk een methode gevonden dat ik geen peuk meer in mijn mond mag steken zeker ? 
Ja mijn huisarts is van "normale" afkomst, zijn ouders hadden het niet breed en hij heeft altijd keinijg moeten werken om er te komen, zijn vrouw komt van Knokke, ja dan weet je het wel zeker ??? Hij werkt minstens 14 uur op een dag en mevrouw is al viesgezind als haar poetsvrouw eens ziek is en zij dan het kabinet van haar man eens moet dweilen, echt waar... dan trekt ze een teut van hier tot ginder... en zijn dochter is nu voor orthopediste aan het studeren, echt een heel lief kind, lijkt helemaal op haar papa, heel begrijpend, heel lief.... het enige dat ze niet kan is parkeren met de wagen, dat moeten de jongens dan doen als ze met haar uitgaan lol....

----------


## Neetje

T zijn de overblijfselen. Om heel kort te zijn, ik dacht dat ik door 1 persoon in de maling was genomen, maar deze week ben ik erachter gekomen dat het er 4 zijn die gelogen hebben tegen mij (zelfs iemand uit mijn familie, die samen met een vriendin een verhaal verzonnen heeft over die 'ene'). Ik heb verder geen contact meer met die personen, ze zijn het niet waard om nog tegen te praten, maar het zijn wel mensen die ik dus in vertrouwen genomen heb. Knap dat zulke mensen zo kunnen zijn hoor, ik zou het niet kunnen. Zonder schaamte gewoon liegen ... ik hoor liever de harde waarheid, ook al is die pijnlijk, dan dat ik met een verzonnen verhaal in de zeik genomen wordt. Zulke mensen moeten eens gaan beseffen dat leugens meer schade toebrengen  :Wink: 

Morgen weer 'n nieuwe dag, lekker met een vriendin naar de ikea als ik op tijd wakker ben  :Smile: 

Oleee tabeee

----------


## sietske763

> He schatties, 
> 
> Ik zit met een dillema.... jullie hebben waarschijnlijk in "vandaag voel ik me" gelezen dat ik probs heb met mijn tand, een ferm abces en alle complicaties erbij. 
> Ik had op een bepaald moment niet echt veel geld om mijn normale tandarts te betalen en ik had dan aan mijn HA gevraagd of zijn vrouw me niet kon helpen omdat zij ook tandarts is en mijn HA regelt alles via het derde betalerssysteem (je hoeft hem niets te betalen, alles stuurt hij naar de mutualiteit of voor jullie nederlanders de zorgverzekeraar). Dus had ik het hem gevraagd en hij had gezegd ja mijn vrouw zal dat ook wel doen maar ik heb dan een afspraak bij haar gemaakt, had 3 tanden te herstellen maar ze zei al direct bij de 1ste vulling, ja ik doe dat nu 1 keer maar niet altijd, ik verdien er dan niet genoeg aan.... (terwijl ze eigenlijk maar het correcte bedrag mag vragen voorgesteld door het RIZIV) maar veel dokters lappen dit aan hun laars en ipv van het bedrag dat ze gevraagd hebben op je papiertje te schrijven, schrijven ze gewoon JA op de plaats waar ze het bedrag moeten invullen... 
> Ze heeft dan mijn kies gevuld maar helemaal niet goed gevuld.... de dag erna had ik nog altijd geen gevoel in mijn tong, heeft een paar maanden geduurd eer ik terug gevoel had in mijn tong maar ok kom dat is dan wel in orde gekomen. 
> Na een paar maanden begon ik terug pijn te krijgen in die tand en dan nam ik wel een pijnstiller en dan ging dit over, meestal een ontstekingsremmer type brufen. 
> Nu ja deze week kreeg ik echt vliegende tandpijn in de tand en ik blijt nu niet makkelijk van de pijn maar nu kon ik het echt niet houden, dus een afspraak gemaakt in spoed bij mijn normale tandarts. Die neemt direct een foto en ze vroeg wie aan die tand had zitten werken, natuurlijk durfde ik de naam niet zeggen, het is tenslotte de vrouw van mijn huisarts, woont in hetzelfde dorp en van mijn HA ben ik echt heel tevreden... daar valt echt niets over te zeggen... 
> Nu vinden mijn kinderen en mijn ventje dat ik klacht moet indienen tegen de tandarts in kwestie want nu is mijn tand verloren en heb ik dus geen kiezen meer achteraan dus ik moet 8 valse tanden laten steken wat me natuurlijk een pak geld gaat kosten. 
> Ze had de tand moeten ontzenuwen (wortelkanaalbehandeling of omgekeerd) en niet gewoon een oplapvulling, ze had ook de tand niet genoeg uitgeboord en het stuk vulling dat nog blijven zitten was heeft ze niet verwijderd, ja gewoon een klein beetje uitgeboord en opgevuld. Mijn tandarts dacht dat het een voorlopige vulling was (had gezegd dat ik het op vakantie laten doen had...). 
> ...


Ha Christel,
ik denk persoonlijk dat je hier niets mee kunt, zoals schadevergoeding, je recht halen, enz.
bijna 5 jaar geleden heeft er bij mij een grote bijna fatale medische misser plaatsgevonden(maagwand meerdere keren geperforeerd} bij een buik OK.
heel erg slordig en de ellende daarna niet meer te overzien, in WIA terecht gekomen(mijn werkgever heeft nog 2 jaar voor mij moeten betalen, en daarna de WIA)
er was dus veel frustratie voor iedereen.
via mijn werk wilden ze een schade expert inschakelen voor loon compensatie en andere onkosten, wij zouden dan ""mee liften""en ook teruggave voor vergoeding OK (zelf betaald) en vele vele andere kosten, zoals reiskosten,(thuisverpleging, vergoeding voor restverschijnselen en inkomen vergoeding omdat ik nooit meer zou kunnen werken en niet meer alles kan.
nou, die schade expert heeft alles even grondig bekeken en heeft een poging gedaan...........oa slordigheid tijdens de vele OK,s enz.
binnen 2 weken was hij er al uit, mijn werkgever en ik zouden het nooit winnen omdat het onder complicaties zou vallen (ja ja 3 weken coma en beademing en nierdialyse enz, je kan het zo gek niet bekijken of het heeft wel plaatsgevonden) en het zijn dus GREWOON complicaties volgens een medisch adviesburau.
heb zelf 30 jaar in een ziekenhuis gewerkt en wist dus met vele anderen dat dit grote missers zijn!
dus toen maar accepteren......meer kan je niet....zonde van je geld....ja zeker, maar blij dat ik leef!

ik wil hier mee zeggen chris dat het ws zonde van je tijd is om je gelijk te halen,
als ze mij een complicatie noemen......dan doen ze ws met een kies helemaal niets, miss sorry zeggen....
maar je moet doen waar je je goed bij voelt....dat is het beste ik was er snel klaar mee en ging dat hele proces niet door, en waar je natuurlijk ook mee zit zoals je zei.......je HA....ook bedenken wat je daar mee wilt, als je zulke dingen zou zeggen, kiest hij voor zijn vrouw en niet voor een patient en ben je de goede band met je HA kwijt...zeker weten!

ik wist allang dat de medische mensen niet snel een fout zouden toegeven....maar dit???
om ja, ik moest mn arts even bedanken dat hij mijn leven toch maar even had gered.....
nou ja........................
nou lieverd, succes met je keuzes en laat je de kop niet gek maken (is een NL uitspraak)

----------


## dotito

Amai zeg nogal een miserie..... :Confused:  Wat ik zou doen....ik zou eens gaan praten met die vrouw van u huisarts en dat gewoon allemaal zeggen. Mischien kan je dan tot een compromis komen?? Hoop echt dat het allemaal goed komt Christeltje  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Dank u Do, maar met de vrouw van mijn HA valt er echt niet veel te praten hoor, ze doet soms echt heel hautain..... terwijl haar man helemaal zo niet is. Hij is heel zacht, vriendelijk, lief, zijn vrouw kan soms een echte bitch zijn. Ik zat eens in de wachtzaal en ja de poetsvrouw was ziek en dit was net na hun verlof en ja zij moest dan eens haar handen vuilmaken en het was echt al direct van "pfff nu is de kuisvrouw ziek en moet IK hier poetsen"... En haar man had aan mijn man eens gevraagd op een zondag of hij wou langskomen omdat hij problemen had met zijn computer en hij die wel de dag erna nodig had en ja het liep wat uit, je weet nooit hoeveel werk je hebt aan een pc en de dokter was al echt gegeneerd omdat hij normaal ging koken en zijn vrouw het nu moest doen en dat was natuurlijk niet naar haar zin... En mijn HA zijn dochter is een goeie vriendin van mijn kinderen, ze gaan regelmatig samen eens een stapje in de wereld zetten en komt hier ook soms over de vloer (ze hebben alle 3 nog in hetzelfde restaurant gewerkt) en zijn even oud... en echt de dochter lijkt echt zo op haar papa, studeert nu voor orthopedist en ik heb haar al gezegd dat ik haar vaste klant ga worden als ik probs heb met mijn heup, ze mag binnen 15 jaar al een nieuwe steken bij mij, is echt een heel sympathiek meisje... lijkt in niks op haar mama hoor...

----------


## jolanda27

Heb ik medicatie voor de hartritmestoornissen, en het hélpt ook echt. Maar de bijverschijnselen die je hebt, daar wordt ik niet blij van.  :Frown:  Het is net of je conditie achteruitgeholt is. Zo'n raar gevoel in je hoofd ook. Ik hoop dat het snel over is, ben helaas niet zo geduldig wat dat aangaat.  :Frown: 
Als ik me inspan krijg ik het benauwd...grrr... geduld  :Mad:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda: Hey Lieverd, ik lees net wat je schrijft...wat akelig voor jou...ik hoop dat over een tijdje het beter gaat met deze verschijnselen, en dat je lichaam dan went...daar heb je nu dus niets aan dat begrijp ik....
ik zou er ook onrustig door worden...Sterkte....nog ff geduld...pffffffffffffff  :Big Grin: 
misschien weet Christel meer en heeft ze nog een tip voor je...een expert wat Hart betreft....succes  :Wink: 

Liefssss Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Jolanda, als je je echt ongerust voelt, misschien is de dosering dan ietsjes te hoog voor jou ??? Kan je geen contact opnemen met de cardio en vragen of je zo hoog al hoeft te slikken ? Als je je er echt niet goed van voelt dan zou ik toch eens contact met hem of haar opnemen want die nevenwerkingen lijken me toch wel raar...

----------


## jolanda27

> Jolanda, als je je echt ongerust voelt, misschien is de dosering dan ietsjes te hoog voor jou ??? Kan je geen contact opnemen met de cardio en vragen of je zo hoog al hoeft te slikken ? Als je je er echt niet goed van voelt dan zou ik toch eens contact met hem of haar opnemen want die nevenwerkingen lijken me toch wel raar...


Ha Christel en Elisabeth,
Bedankt voor het advies. 
Ik heb al geinformeerd bij de huisarts en de apotheek. Heb zelfs mijn medicijnenboek erbij genomen. Maar het zijn allemaal veel voorkomende klachten die je in het begin hebt. Mij is geadviseerd als ik het na twee weken nog had om contact op te nemen met de cardioloog. Ik slik ze morgen nét 1 week. Ik wil het deze week nog even aankijken, moet gewoon geduld hebben, en dat is niet mijn sterkste kant.  :Embarrassment:  Evengoed bedankt voor het needenken. 
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

sorry, ben even niet zo belangstellend..........een beetje moeilijk......
wil niet graag over fam. posten, omdat deze site ""mijn ding"" is en ik de problemen van fam niet bloot wil leggen.
laten we het hier op houden: in de fam, kring is vandaag iemand thuis gekomen met de ambulance om thuis te kunnen sterven....
heel erg voor dat gezin............

voor mij is het een film van bijna 20 jaar geleden...ook dezelfde ziekte.........voel me ook zo....
verdrietig, boos enz.
dus deze dagen veel tranen en ben helemaal in de war.
we weten het al veel langer, maar nu het einde nadert en er dus afscheid genomen wordt ook van hun kinderen............zie ik mijn eigen kids weer, hoe ze bij hun vader zaten en hij afscheid van ze nam...
ik wil het niet zo voelen, ik moet verdriet hebben om dat gezin....
heb ik ook.....maar sorry, die film kan ik niet stoppen.

----------


## Flogiston

Sterkte, lieve Sietske. Ik weet wat je doormaakt. Heel, heel veel sterkte.

Eén "voordeel", voor zover ik het zo mag noemen. Je kunt je goed inleven doordat je hetzelfde hebt meegemaakt. Daardoor weet je hoe je de direct betrokkenen zo goed mogelijk kunt bijstaan. Zowel nu als na het overlijden. Ook een half jaar later. Ook vijf jaar later.

Hopelijk kan jouw eigen ervaring zo toch iets goeds doen in de wereld.

Nogmaals: heel veel sterkte de komende tijd.

----------


## jolanda27

Lieve Sietske,

Ik begrijp heel goed dat dit je heel erg bezighoudt en dat je er erg verdrietig van bent, als je zo iets ingrijpends hebt meegemaakt blijft je dat altijd bij. 
Het is triest en zwaar voor alle betrokkenen.
Ik wens jou heel veel sterkte Sietske, ook voor je familie. Veel liefs, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Sietske, 
Van mij ook een hele dikke knuffel. Heb vorig jaar rond deze tijd ook afscheid moeten nemen van mijn zus en ze is ook naar huis gekomen om te sterven, om alles op papier te zetten wat er moest gebeuren als zij er niet meer was. Zoiets doet enorm veel pijn en ik leef met je mee...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Sietske,

Dramatisch is het zeker als iemand thuis gaat sterven, wat een ellende, het is zeer ingrijpend en het doet veel met je geest en de gedachten aan vroeger met je man en jou zeer jonge kinderen....verdriet wordt anders, maar door met bepaalde zaken geconfronteerd te worden begint de flim opnieuw lijkt het wel....ik kan mij dat heel goed indenken...eigenlijk wil je wel een beetje afstand houden maar helaas kan dat niet altijd....... :Frown:  het is schrijnend om het verdriet van anderen te zien, daardoor beleef je het weer....je keel knijpt dicht....

ik kan je alleen maar heel veel sterkte en kracht toewensen...hou je haaks schat....
ik zal zometeen speciaal een kaarsje voor "jou" opsteken, want jij hebt ook een schouder nodig.....ik leef met je mee en vindt het erg voor jou!!!!! 
Liefsssss, en een warme omhelzing....XXX van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Grrrr......: :EEK!:  :Mad:  :Frown:  Ik zit mij hier toch een partij te balen. Heb ik eindelijk eens dat ik mij niet heel beroerd voel, maar het medicijn werkt niet waarvoor het bedoelt is.  :EEK!:  Sterker, het lijkt wel nog slechter dan eerst. Aaahh....
He, he het lucht op om even mijn gal te spuwen hier.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Is het weer je hartmedicatie die niet werkt Jo ? Om moedeloos van te worden dus... hopelijk vinden ze snel iets dat je wel kan helpen....

----------


## jolanda27

> Is het weer je hartmedicatie die niet werkt Jo ? Om moedeloos van te worden dus... hopelijk vinden ze snel iets dat je wel kan helpen....


@ Ja, jammer genoeg wel Christel, momenteel komt er heel vaak om de 2/3 slagen een te vroeg, en dat voelt naar. Ik kijk het een week aan en dan hang ik maar weer aan de telefoon. (hier ga ik geen maand op wachten als dit zo blijft)  :Frown: 
Bedankt voor je medeleven. Liefs, dikke knuffel voor jou, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Ik ga thuis eens kijken wat mijn zoon neemt, weet het niet echt van buiten omdat hij ook hartritmestoornissen heeft , ha heb het gevonden Loxidal 240 mg RT en daar heeft hij toch baat bij.... en hij voelt zich nu toch wel goed, moet in april terug op controle gaan maar tot nu toe heeft hij nog niet geklaagd.

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik ga thuis eens kijken wat mijn zoon neemt, weet het niet echt van buiten omdat hij ook hartritmestoornissen heeft , ha heb het gevonden Loxidal 240 mg RT en daar heeft hij toch baat bij.... en hij voelt zich nu toch wel goed, moet in april terug op controle gaan maar tot nu toe heeft hij nog niet geklaagd.


@ Christel,
Fijn dat het voor je zoon goed helpt. Is voor jou ook een geruststelling.

----------


## christel1

Vandaag voel ik me een beetje "pissed".... Had gisteren een mailtje gestuurd naar mijn oudste zus en mijn jongste broer om ook eventjes te helpen om de tuin van mijn overleden zus te onderhouden, ik vraag een half uurtje van hun tijd 1X om de 3 weken en voor haar gaat het niet ???? Haar rug is versleten, awel de mijne ook. Verder kan ze wel elke dag 40 km gaan fietsen hoor, daarvoor doet haar rug geen pijn. Feestjes vieren, uitgaan, ze doet het nog allemaal met haar man en het is haar gegund hoor.... 
En dan schrijft ze me "'t is niet omdat je niet klaagt dat je geen pijn kan hebben" en dat ze al 7 jaar naar de pijnkliniek gaat, ja 1 keer om het jaar en dan nog... 
Denk dat ze wel vergeten is dat ik 7 jaar geleden ook naar de pijnkliniek ging voor pijninfiltraties maar ze geen fluit geholpen hebben.... 
En dat ik daarna 2 jaar met een tussenpauze van 6 maand aan de TPN baxters gelegen heb en zo ziek was dat ik mijn bed niet uitkon, meer in het ziekenhuis heb gelegen in die periode dan thuis ben geweest... En dan verwijt ze me nog dat ik toch maar thuis zit, precies of ik heb hier niks te doen met 2 twintigers, die doen hier dus alles zelf.... 
Natuurlijk iedereen was zo druk begaan met mijn tweelingzus die toen kanker had dat er niemand wist hoe ik me voelde... Ze hebben nog geen besef van wat ik meegemaakt heb eerlijk gezegd, hoe ik eraan toe was dat was een "ver van hun bed show"..... 
Alleen Marc besefte het ten volle, de kinderen ook niet want die waren toen volop aan het puberen en die zagen de ernst van de situatie niet in en die waren op dat moment ook meer begaan met hun tante dan met hun mama. Ja CVS en FM wat zijn dat voor rare ziektes ??? En voor mijn oudste zus is er maar 1 ding de oorzaak "roken", alles wordt daarop gestoken, ook toen ik niet rookte en ziek was hoor..... dan was het omdat ik een pilletje slikte om te slapen :-( 
Toen mijn zus op sterven lag had iedereen "gezworen", we gaan voor "jouw" kinderen zorgen... tot nu toe heb ik er nog niks van gezien, ik heb niks gezegd toen... 
Haar kinderen zijn hier gemiddeld 2 à 3 dagen per week, woensdag blijven ze bij mij, normaal zitten ze op internaat en in het weekend blijven ze ook hier bij de kinderen, al hun vrienden wonen hier en het is makkelijker om van hieruit uit te gaan dan van in Antwerpen waar hun papa woont... 
De kinderen zijn hier eens toegekomen in januari met jasjes van mijn schoonbroer omdat het zo aan het gieten was, ze hangen hier nog.... elke dag naar het kerkhof bij mijn overleden zus, dat kan, maar op de terugweg, ze moeten hier praktisch aan mijn deur passeren, eens binnenstappen bij haar "levende" zus... nee dat kan niet en dat doet pijn... Egoïsme tot en met en dan krokedilletranen staan blijten als er iemand sterft, sorry hoor dat is er voor mij net een ietsje over.... En dan op FB foto's plaatsen, dagje hier, dagje daar.... om te kotsen als ik het zo mag zeggen. 
Ik kan geen 40 km meer rijden op een fiets, ik wou dat ik het echt nog kon... Ben weer goed op dreef se, word ik fysiek niet afgebroken dan is het psychologisch wel.... broers en zussen daar moet je het van hebben eerlijk gezegd... je vrienden kies je, je familie niet, spijtig genoeg...

----------


## Raimun

Hoi Christel ...
Ook goede morgen.. :Wink: 
Goed zo !!...stoom aflaten , anders ontploft de ketel !
Stuur deze mail naar de betrokken personen ..klinkt het niet dan botst het maar ! :Cool: 
Wie weet , voelt er zich toch iemand aangesproken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Is het niet ..doe dan 'n heel klein stukje van die tuin ...de rest volgt wel 
Fijne dag nog  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, 
Kan er helemaal inkomen dat je het even gehad hebt.
Maar goed dat je je even afgereageert hebt, verlicht de druk van de ketel.
Is wel een goed idee van Raimun om de mail door te sturen. 
Sterkte Christel, het is inderdaad niet altijd makkelijk. 
Een dikke knuffel voor jou, liefs, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

@Jolanda en Raimun, 

Mijn oudste zus beseft echt niet door wat een hel dat ik vanaf 2004 tot 2007 gegaan been hoor, ze heeft er geen flauw idee van.... 
Als ik het boek de CVS mythe heb van mijn dokter ga ik het niet aan haar laten lezen maar wel aan haar dochter, misschien heeft die wat meer begrip. 

In 2004 volledig mijn rug geblokkeerd, kon mijn armen niet meer bewegen en mijn benen bijna niet meer bewegen, daaropvolgend fibromyalgie gekregen dus heel veel pijn, daarna CVS, ondervoeding, ontstekingen dus 2 jaar aan elkaar bijna elke nacht aan een voedingsbaxter en ook gamma's en vit B12 en magnesiumbaxters....ondertussen nog een galblaasverwijdering en een blaasoperatie ondergaan... maar nee CVS zit tussen de oren hoor en je bent een aansteller, man man, wat ging ik graag werken.... 

In 2006 mijn werk kwijt geraakt door die domme ziekte, in 2007 een echtscheiding omdat het niet lukte met de kinderen en mijn ventje waar ik nu een latrelatie mee heb en als kers op de taart breek ik op 18 april 2007 mijn heup waardoor ik maanden immobiel was maar ik mocht niet revalideren van mijn overleden tweelingzus, ja heb 5 weken in het ziekenhuis gelegen omdat zij vond dat ik depressief was... opname was al gepland maar mijn heupbreuk kwam er net voor dus van ziekenhuis naar psychiatrie waar de verpleging zit zat af te vragen wat ik daar eigenlijk kwam doen ??? 

En ik ben thuis gekomen en heel mijn huis was overhoop gehaald, het was hier "rommelig".... ja wat wil je met 2 pubers die niks deden in huis, een mama die niet meer uit haar bed raakte, een man die fulltime ging werken en fulltime voor me zorgde en het huishouden er nog eens moest bijnemen en 2 pubers die geen kl... uitstaken, enkel gaan klagen bij tante als ze iets niet mochten of als ze iets moesten doen...

En ze hadden opgeruimd, mijn kamer volledig overhoop gehaald ja maar opgeruimd, nee hoor..... en in 2004 hebben we verbouwingswerken gedaan aan mijn huis maar door mijn plotse rugproblemen waren er heel veel zaken gewoon in een berghok gezet maar eigenlijk nooit een plaats gekregen... 

Ik was niet depressief, ik was gewoon verdrietig.... ziek, werk kwijt, man kwijt, je zou van minder vermageren, niet meer slapen en je echt ziek voelen maar depri ? Nee dat was ik echt niet.... En de dag dat ik thuisgekomen ben na 5 weken ziekenhuis van een heupoperatie zetten ze me hier al aan het werk.... er stond een was van 5 weken en alles moest gewassen en gedroogd worden en nee ik mocht mijn droger niet gebruiken het was zonnig buiten en ik moest de was dan maar ophangen, probeer maar eens altijd te bukken en omhoog te komen met een heupprothese... je houdt het echt niet vol.. 

Dan hadden ze besloten dat de zolder moest opgeruimd worden, de trappen naar boven kon ik nog niet eens op en dan nog eens de zoldertrap erbij .... ??? Mijn medicatie had ze allemaal weggekieperd ook al wist ze niet voor wat ik het moest nemen oa hartproblemen... was niet nodig om te vragen waarom ik die medicatie slikte hoor, had niks nodig volgens haar.... Marc is op een bepaald moment met mij naar de HA geweest en heeft mijn slaapmedicatie betaald omdat ik van mijn zus niks mocht slikken dus ik sliep niks... en ik liep gelijk een zombie over straat dat Marc het niet meer kon aanzien echt waar, ik was geen mens meer maar een levend lijk, geen eten, geen slaap... niks meer.. 

De kinderen hadden mijn huissleutel ook aan tante gegeven, om 8 uur stond ze te gillen aan mijn bed dat ik eruit moest, dat ik een luilak was....werken moest ik doen.... ik woog op dat moment nog 39 kilo, anorexia had er niet aan eerlijk gezegd..en onder de middag mocht ik niet even op bed gaan liggen hoor, dat was voor niks goed. 

Familie heb ik in het ziekenhuis niet gezien, blijkbaar had mijn tweelingzus nog de moeite niet genomen om mijn broers en zus te verwittigen...ik moest me maar niet "aanstellen" en toen ik vroeg om eens langs te komen om propere kledij te brengen naar het ziekenhuis dan was het ja vandaag kan ik niet hoor, morgen of overmorgen "misschien".... 

De enige die bijna alle dagen aan mijn bed stond was de man die mijn tweelingzus en de kinderen hier buiten gepest hebben.... Eer mijn tweelingzus dan de kinderen, maar ja bij haar gingen ze altijd blijten van als ze toch maar iets moesten doen... combineer maar eens een fulltimejob met een huishouden met pubers en een zieke vrouw, je kan geen superman zijn hoor.... 

Heb nog foto's van mijn dochter haar kamer waar er schimmel op de sinaasappelen stond die ze had laten liggen op haar kamer maar tante vond dit blijkbaar normaal zeker ?? 

Ik heb de zorg opgenomen voor de kinderen van mijn tweelingzus en nee ik heb geen loze beloftes gedaan en mijn kinderen ook niet aan hun tante... 
Vorige week is de 2de oudste op woensdagavond blijven slapen, de dochter op donderdagavond, in het weekend zijn ze hier ook geweest want ik merk dat aan mijn instellingen van mijn laptop (FB pagina die ik opnieuw moet instellen).... 

Mijn broers en zus, op haar sterfbed hebben ze haar allemaal beloofd dat ze voor "haar kinderen" gingen zorgen, tot nu toe nog geen fluit van gemerkt hoor, niks, nada... ja een beetje geld geven kan iedereen maar er zijn als ze verdriet hebben, nee blijkbaar niet. 
De oudste zien snikken als hij naar de zolderverdieping gaat en het bed van zijn mama ziet, de 2de oudste, de dochter.... niemand is er bij behalve mijn kinderen en ik en we moeten hen dan terug wat moed geven, steunen, ook soms eens mopperen dat ze hun best moeten doen op school.... fysiek gaat het wel maar psychologisch is het soms ook heel moeilijk voor mij.... 
Blijkbaar vindt mijn oudste zus het normaal dat ik en de zorg voor mijn kinderen, de zorg voor de kinderen van mijn zus, mijn huishouden, ons ventje zijn huishouden en tuin, de tuin van mijn zus en mijn tuin er ook nog eens bijneem.... want zij is "pijnpatiënte" haar rug is versleten, wel de mijne ook, misschien nog meer dan die van haar maar ze weet het niet, ja zij klaagt niet, ik klaag ook niet hoor.... en zij heeft 40 jaar gewerkt, ja ik heb er 25 gewerkt, voor 2... en de kinderen, en het huishouden en een fulltimejob in ploegen.... en een ex man die niks deed voor zijn kinderen of voor mij... 
Sorry nu ben ik wel heel erg gefrustreerd hoor...

----------


## christel1

ah ja ik ben toch thuis he..... ik zit hier toch maar een hele dag op mijn luie krent....

----------


## Neetje

Heel goed dat je alles van je af schrijft christel1 ... ik hoop dat het een beetje oplucht voor je  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Christeltje,

Raak me wel als ik dat zo allemaal lees, word er een beetje triestig van. Weet dat het niet makkelijk is, maar probeer het allemaal te laten rusten. Kan jou frustratie ergens goed begrijpen en dat je het niet makkelijk hebt gehad. Een mens word er hard in, ook al wil je dat niet. En pubers niet makkelijk hé, gelukkig zijn ze daar nu uit. Maar begrijp wel dat het jou zo is teveel kan worden. En de mensen zien enkel de buitenkant van de mens. Ze zien niet verder dat hun neus lang is. Ook ik krijg er soms sch..t van.

Is wel niet netjes als je een belofte maakt dat je ze dan niet nakomt. Misschien kan je het nog eens vragen aan je zus, en zeggen dat je het allemaal niet meer alleen kan dragen. Leven is soms ni makkelijk hé.


Heel veel liefs do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, ik sluit mij even aan bij Do.
Ik wordt er ook verdrietig van, ik hoop dat je het een beetje van je af kunt zetten. Het is ook helemaal niet makkelijk, maar ik hoop dat je het een beetje los kunt laten. Het is goed dat je je hart lucht hier en hopenlijk geeft het je een beetje lucht. Ik weet dat het makkelijk gezegd is maar zo bedoel ik het niet, lieve Christel. Sterkte meid. 

@ Grrr...ik zit hier te snotteren. Mijn klachten worden alleen maar erger. Toch maar eens weer de cardioloog gebelt. Moet ik of stoppen met de medicatie, of nog een tijdje doorgaan. Óf de andere weer nemen (die ik dus niet kon verdragen) een andere optie was er niet. Terwijl hij zelf zei dat ik het niet te gauw op moest geven, en nu is er niets anders dan deze medicatie voor mij?
Of ik moest maar naar mijn huisarts gaan? Ik ga inderdaad naar mijn huisarts om het er eens over te hebben. Hier baal ik dus enorm van, als iets na een week niet helpt en het wordt zelfs erger mag je toch nog wel bellen. Daar blijf je toch niet een maand mee lopen. Ik ben heel verdrietig, ik kan er toch ook niets aan doen dat ze niet helpen? 
Ik moest dit ook even kwijt.  :Mad:  :EEK!:  :Mad:  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

lieve vrienden,
het wordt hier ook niet makkelijker....het lijkt wel op het verhaal van chris,
mijn slaappillen gestolen om me voor gek te laten verklaren etc,
dit komt nu even heftig boven omdat 1 of andere gek een familie meeting wil om aan familie opstellingen te gaan werken...door profs...
ik doe er niet aan mee...maar alle boosheid en verdriet kwamen wel weer boven......ik was ""remi"" echt alleen staan tegen een hele boosaardige fam.
ik zal jullie verder niet vermoeien met details....dan komen er wel 4 pagina,s....en word ik steeds verdrietiger...
heb veel meeleven met jullie, zal alles lezen en aan jullie denken,,,,ik kan altijd veel aan..maar nu kan ik ook even echt niet meer aan.
er is op dit moment teveel.....en het is begonnen met het sterven van mijn schoonzus waar mijn eigen film weer begon....die deze maand geldt voor mij.
aks ik er wel of niet ben...ik denk aan jullie, maar moet nu even kiezen voor mijn zoon en mezelf....
dus zal als ik het wat aankan wel wat typen....dus zal wel wisselvallig lijken, maar dat is niet zo.....als ik wat vrolijker ben zal ik wat typen...maar niet over deze grandioze zooi die hier speelt...pfffffffff zelfs de ""jeugd vakjes"" gaan nu ook nog open...
maar.............ooit kom ik er weer wat beter uit.
love you, dear MC friends!

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sietske,
Lieverd, je krijgt het ook allemaal voor de kiezen.
Ik snap best dat dit de druppel is nu even voor jou. 
Goed dat je nu even je energie in je relatie met je zoon (je sterretje) steekt. Dat is wat belangrijk is nu voor jullie allebei Sietske. Dat is al moeilijk genoeg. 
Laat je niet gek maken door anderen, kies en sta voor jou en je zoon, héél veel sterkte, ik stuur je heel veel warmte toe. 
Neem je tijd, om helderheid te krijgen, dit gaat voor, liefs, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

dank je jo,
zeker weten dat jouw dochter ook eens weer je sterretje zal zijn...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Christel  :Embarrassment: 

Wat dapper dat je alles zo van je afschrijft op 2/4/12 wat ik zojuist pas lees...als ik te moe ben door allerlei oorzaken kan ik andermans ellende niet meer lezen en op reageren, maar vandaag wel...ik vindt het verschrikkelijk om te lezen wat je allemaal hebt door moeten maken...het belangrijkst ben jezelf en jou kinderen en die van je zus, en je dierbare partner/man....goed om apart te wonen, de Liefde is er niet minder om.... :Big Grin: 
de maatschappij verhardt en het is verdrietig als je het gevoel krijgt dat familie je niet meer begrijpt....iedereen zit in zijn of haar wereld....ik begrijp "jou" ...ik kan alleen maar zeggen: Kies voor "jezelf" negeer de rest maar, met praten ben je op een gegeven moment gewoon helemaal zat....dan komt er woede naar boven en frustratie, en ze zien gewoon niet hoe jij hebt moeten "lijden".....dat vindt ik heel tragisch!!!! ze gaan hun eigen pijn vergelijken, nou lieverd dat kan natuurlijk "nooit" van zijn leven!!!!
ik vindt jou een "krachtig" persoon die zich door niemand van de wijs laat brengen... :Wink: 
Hulde Christel, je hebt ondanks ziekte toch je gezin overeind gehouden!!!! sommige mensen krijgen zoveel ellende over zich heen dat krijgt een ander in zijn hele leven nog niet....
de kunst is nu om "ruimte" te creeren voor jou, je hebt recht op geluk, aandacht en liefde!!!!! als je familie zo blind blijft dan blijven ze maar "weg" ! je hoeft voor niemand te buigen...hoe vaak moet je nog iets vragen....doe alles maar op jou manier en negeer hun, ( familie) misschien begrijpen ze dan op een goede dag hoe het voor jou is....je kunt niet altijd maar van alles blijven proberen om de lieve vrede....het is "oorlog" zeg ik dan....ik kan veel voor mijn familie doen, maar er zijn grenzen!!!!! het kost je tevens teveel energie...ik wordt ook wel eens schijtziek van mijn eigen broer en zussen...sorry dat klinkt niet aardig maar het voelt soms wel zo....er is veel veranderd sinds mijn broer is overleden....ik leef met je mee!!!!  :Embarrassment: 
lieve Christel, ik wil je dit toch nog even vertellen want het ontroerde mij......
Liefs en een dikke warme knuffel van mij Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dear Sietske:  :Big Grin: 

Ook jou verhaal lees ik nu pas maar gelukkig heb ik je inmiddels gesproken....
laat ze met de poten van je pillen afblijven....jij bent de baas....pas als je echt gekke dingen doet en je moet in bescherming genomen worden dan kunnen ze helpen, maar ze kunnen niet zomaar wat roepen...het is logisch dat je geest soms in de war raakt door allerlei ellende, je hebt er niet om gevraagd, het leven is soms gewoon tragisch en af en toe is dat niet te begrijpen voor buitenstaanders...als je maar hard schreeuwt dan worden ze al angstig...haha, ze snappen er niets van....pffff  :Stick Out Tongue:  de 1 drinkt teveel door ellende, de ander rookt of is aan de drugs, de volgende is koopverslaafd, de ander houd van pillen, maar daar ben je niet mee geboren, dat is ontstaan uit "ellende"...het overlijden van een dierbare, operatie's die verkeerd aflopen met alle gevolgen van dien, kinderen die kwetsbaar worden door omstandigheden, en tegenwoordig moeten we ons zorgen maken om de overheid en politiek want ze knagen aan de poten van de uitkeringen..oftewel het leven wordt duurder, je kunt je weinig luxe permiteren, maar klagen doen we niet.....angst om banen te verliezen en ga zo maar door....mensen worden harder door dit alles en hebben een zeer kort lontje....ook ik ben in het verkeer wel eens een tijger  :Big Grin: ....rustig aan Beppie zeg ik dan, als ik mij irriteer dan heb ik zin om bumper te kleven...kan niet natuurlijk, ik ben een fatsoenlijk mens, maar voel mij wel eens heel akelig en belabberd door allerlei mensen...machteloos staan we allen wel eens aan de kant met ons gevoel naar mensen toe, je buren, familie, vrienden, of je dierbaren....het lijkt wel of we elkaar even niet meer willen en kunnen begrijpen....dan is het tijd om een stapje terug te doen....
lieve Sietske...laat je niet gek maken, en laat je niet opjagen....je mag Nee zeggen als je iets niet wilt....
sterkte voor je zoon/kinderen...fijn dat je hem of haar of allebei kunt begeleiden naar hun zoektocht na hun eigen vader en hun andere problemen....je doet wat je kunt, dat is "genoeg" prettige zondag lief mens, ik duik de douche maar eens in want ik zit al enige tijd achter de pc....hou je haaks met alles... :Embarrassment: 
Liefsssssssssss Elisa x

----------


## christel1

@ Iedereen, 

Dank u voor het medeleven. Ondertussen ben ik wel al iets gekalmeerd hoor, je kan niet blijven tobben en zagen.... 
Nu dacht ik volgend jaar uit de tieners te zijn, nu heeft de zoon, de 2de oudste van mijn overleden tweelingzus gevraagd of hij volgend schooljaar bij mij mag komen wonen, hij wil niet meer op internaat gaan, hij voelt zich er niet thuis, mist de gezelligheid van een huishouden en zijn papa woont te ver om vandaar uit naar school te gaan. 
Zijn broer heeft gedaan met zijn middelbaar en gaat op kot gaan in Antwerpen en zijn zus wil haar studies verder zetten in Antwerpen maar hij mag niet meer veranderen van school omdat hij zijn laatste 2 jaar in dezelfde school moet doen. En ja wat kan je dan zeggen, nee sorry ik doe het niet ? Dat krijg ik echt niet over mijn hart hoor.... Maar ja zijn papa moet er ook akkoord mee zijn, denk wel dat dit geen probleem zal worden, de kinderen zitten nu minstens al 2 dagen per week bij mij thuis, soms alle 3.... dus 1 jongen een gelukkig jaar geven zal nu ook niet moeilijk zijn, we gaan van de zolder een kamer maken zodat hij daar kan slapen, er staan al 2 bedden maar er moet dan wel veel rommel weg en alles moet wat geïsoleerd worden maar zo erg is dat nu ook niet. 
Hopelijk begint de rest van de familie nu niet te zagen.... maar bij mij voelen de kinderen zich echt thuis en dat is nu wel echt belangrijk, zeker op die leeftijd..... Ze zijn nooit gewoon geweest van bij hun papa te wonen en ja dat is niet zo leuk dan en bij mij, hun mama woonde in dezelfde straat, zelfde huis van indeling en al hun vrienden die in de buurt wonen.... Ons Valérie sprak al dat haar nichtje ook mocht komen.... die zei al of het nu 1 of 2 is mama dat is toch gelijk he... Zij beschouwen de kinderen van mijn zus echt als broers en een zus, het mooiste wat tantie hen ooit gegeven heeft.... Ik hoop alleen dat mijn broers en zus niet denken dat ik het doe voor de centen... ik kan het niet ophoesten om ze gratis eten en drinken en allerlei andere dingens te geven, ik heb dan ook meer verbruik van water en electriciteit en gas en op internaat dat moet ook betaald worden he ? Dus zal ik eens met mijn schoonbroerke moeten gaan praten... en zijn vriendin, zij zullen er geen problemen van maken.... want hij is nogal hard op zijn vrijheid gesteld en de kinderen zijn schatjes... leve de tieners dan terug zeker volgend schooljaar ??? Misschien mag de oudste in zijn examens bij mij komen studeren... doet het momenteel niet goed op school, liefde he en bij mij thuis kan ik er wat op hameren dat hij moet studeren, op internaat kijken ze er echt niet zo streng naar....

----------


## christel1

Sietske, gewoon alles van je afschrijven hoor, dat lucht op dat doet deugd en van je pillen moeten ze afblijven... ik ken dat verhaal, mijn overleden zus heeft op een bepaald moment ook al mijn pillen afgenomen en me laten opnemen op psychiatrie terwijl de verpleging zich zat af te vragen wat ik daar eigenlijk zat te doen, tof he ??? Heb mijn eigen dan maar ontslagen na 4 weken... later, heel veel later ga ik mijn memoires eens schrijven, hopelijk word ik niet dement tegen dan... zal er dan eigenlijk maar beter nu al aan beginnen zeker ?

----------


## sietske763

wahahaahaaa, wat vreselijk grappig............je hebt jezelf ontslagen..........hahah dat klinkt echt geniaal!

bij mij vroegen ze zichzelf (de veroleging) wat ik daar kwam doen......ja ja ....lol maken,
en in het weekend verlof werkte ik gewoon 2 dagen in het ZH,
heb moeten smeken om me te laten opnemen, omdat dat het beste was, zodat jeugdzorg zag dat ik alles deed om goed voor mn kids te zijn,
gelukkig is die ellende alweer ruim 15 jaar geleden.
ik had gewoon zulke leuke kids en die wilden ze weghalen bij mij, van daar mn verzoek voor opname..
gelukkig werden hun uiteindelijk ""schuldig"" bevonden.
en ik ben gewoon weer gaan sparen....

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, je hebt een groot, liefdevol hart.  :Wink: 

@ Sietske, ik heb ook veel bewondering voor jou. Net wat Elisabeth zegt, laat je niet gek maken, door niemand niet. Je kunt het niet iedereen naar de zin maken. We hebben maar één leven, en daarin moeten we het doen. Ups en downs.  :Embarrassment:  Sterkte lieve meid, ik denk ook aan jou.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: 
Wat bijzonder dat de zoon van je tweelingzus bij je wil wonen...dat is een heel groot compliment..... :Big Grin:  familie moet niet zeuren als het om geld gaat....allereerst moet er toestemming komen van de vader, en ten tweede heb je recht op geld...ik zie het als iets zakelijks...je moet meer betalen aan de huishouding, douchen etc en het eten moet extra ingekocht worden etc...allemaal lasten die je alleen maar kunt dragen als er geld voor je wordt vrijgemaakt....bij jou gezin voelt deze jongen zich op zijn gemakkie, dan is het leed voor hem wat minder, want je bent een warm persoon die er van houd dat alle kinderen het goed hebben...ze worden "liefdevol" verzorgd en verwend en het is in jou huis dus de " zoete inval" geweldig gezellig!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  mooi....
ik wens je succes met alles.....

Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: 

Je moederhart heeft keihard geknokt voor alles en de instantie's, inzake je jonge kinderen.....geen peuleschil...een heel zwaar traject heb je gehad, ennnnnnnnnnn je hebt het gered!!!!! Fantastisch lieverd, ik neem mijn petje voor je af....
Kuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Elisa....

----------


## sietske763

ach ja.............daarom ging ik ook niet naar het gesprek over fam. verhoudingen, 2 weken geleden.
ze hebben het mij toen juist extra moeilijk gemaakt.....
1 zus was afhankelijk van IVF en de andere had geen baarmoeder meer................ideaal toch,,,,,,dan verdeel je gewoon de kinderen van ""sietske""
maar jullie hoeven echt niet alles zo erg te vinden van mij hoor............het is al zoooooo lang geleden en heb het wel een plekje kunnen geven, alleen moet er dan niet zo,n psych geval meer tussendoor komen..............dan gaan mn pisnijdige hokjes weer ff open.
en als ik eerlijk ben...............heb zo vreselijk gelachen in die instelling, heb echt soms nog heimwee..............zo leuk was het daar.....
of ik moet vanalles ff verzinnen, miss mag ik dan weer een paar weken :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, 
Toen ik nog CVS/ME had en er was geen plaats meer in het ziekenhuis op de afdeling dan legde mijn dokter me ook op psychiatrie hoor en echt daar heb ik heel veel plezier gemaakt met de meisjes en de jongens. Het was soms echt gezellig te noemen. 
De opname na mijn heupoperatie die was niet leuk te noemen, je krijgt een operatie en na een week steken ze je op de afdeling psychiatrie en daar moet je deelnemen aan allerlei activiteiten, met mijn operatie hielden ze geen rekening en dat vond ik niet fair. Als ik vroeg om eventjes op bed te gaan liggen omdat ik te veel pijn had dan mocht dit niet en moest ik soms 4 uur op een stoel gaan zitten, en pijnstilling was op afspraak.... zelfs mijn puffer voor mijn astma moest ik afgeven, precies of daar zit iets verkeerd in ? Elke dag mocht ik wel een uurtje naar de kiné om oefeningen te doen maar dat was het dan ook.... 
Nogal een geluk dat mijn ventje mijn sigaretten bracht want zelf had ik geen centen daar, kon zelfs nog niks gaan drinken in de cafétarie en ik kon ook niet mee met uitstappen naar de markt of zo omdat ik zo ver niet kon stappen. 
Je mag zeker zijn, de volgende keer als er een familiefeestje georganiseerd wordt dan stuur ik ook mijn kat hoor, ik ga daar niet hypocriet meer zitten doen voor mensen die zich toch niks van je aantrekken als je in de shit zit of zo.... en elke dag naar het kerkhof komen voor iemand die er niet meer is maar niet bij hun "levende" zus, niet interessant genoeg zeker ????

----------


## jolanda27

Vanavond heb ik genoten van de muziek. Heerlijk. 
Soms kun je een energie-boost krijgen van de muziek.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Zoals vanavond. Ik dacht laat ik eens even op een positieve manier afreageren.  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

Tja

----------


## sietske763

@ neetje,............niet goed dus...................
sterkte man!!

----------


## jolanda27

@ Bah, ik heb echt geen fijne cardioloog.  :Embarrassment:  Hem aangesproken over het feit dat ik dat laatste telefoontje niet zo netjes van hem vond. (tegenstrijdige adviezen). Naar veel vijven en zessen bood hij zijn excuus aan.
Man, man er werken toch sommige "harken"in de gezondheidszorg.
Daar wordt ik niet blij van. Grrrr..... :EEK!:

----------


## christel1

Komaan Neetje en Joshuatree, jullie waren nu zo goed op weg alle 2, kop op, he en laat jullie niet doen door niemand. Het slechte weer enzo zal er ook voor veel mensen wel voor iets tussen zitten, je kan niet buiten komen, het is koud, het is regenachtig, je kan geen terrasje doen of eens in je tuin zitten, echt kutweer. 

Jolanda, die dokters toch he ? Mijn zoon moet volgende vrijdag ook om zijn uitslag van zijn holtermeting naar de cardio, ik ga meegaan, wil eens weten wat hij nu te zeggen heeft want ik heb meer vertrouwen in mijn cardioloog dan in de cardioloog van mijn zoon. 
En ik mag dan maandag, donderdag en de maandag daarop gaan.. maar ik vind het wel erg voor jou dat je geen aardige cardioloog hebt.. de mijne zit ook altijd te zagen op mijn roken hoor, terwijl hij wel overgewicht heeft, dus als hij iets aan zijn hart krijgt dan kan ik misschien zeggen, dokter u bent te dik :-)
Gisteren heeft mijn lappie de geest gegeven, de grafische schijf is naar de botten en daar kan je bij een laptop niks aan beginnen of het kost je heel veel geld, dus wachten tot ik een andere op de kop kan tikken. Dus nu zit ik op de pc van mijn ventje maar die is zo groot en een onhandig ding, je ziet wel veel meer maar ik vind mijn letters niet terug, ben niet gewoon om hierop te werken maar ik zal wel moeten dit weekend... thuis heb ik wel nog mijn ander lappieke staan. 
En dochter moet speciale oortjes beginnen te dragen omdat ze oorschade heeft, ze heeft hypergevoelige oren, ze hoort eigenlijk al heel haar leven te goed, ze hoort alles luider dan iemand anders en nu is haar gehoor beschadigd en moet ze op maat gemaakte oordopjes aanschaffen, had een vraag gesteld bij oren, misschien iedereen eens gaan klikken op nieuwe berichten en me een beetje raad geven want het is redelijk duur omdat het op maat gemaakt moet worden en misschien is het in Nl goedkoper dan bij ons en we wonen niet ver van de grens, dus alle raad is welkom. 
Deze morgen keivroeg wakker... en nu al terug moe maar ik ga toch wachten tot het licht is buiten om met de honden buiten te gaan hoor, doe dat niet echt graag als het donker is... stoute mannen he, zou ik niet willen tegenkomen zo vroeg op de morgen.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel,
Wat een getob toch allemaal met niet alleen jouw gezondheid, maar ook van je kinderen. Ik hoop dat er een goede oplossing komt voor je dochter. Naar, ik zou zo geen oplossing weten, maar er zijn hier misschien nog mensen met goede tips. 
Succes met alles, warme groet, Jolanda

----------


## Raimun

_Noë nam van elke diersoort twee stuks mee in zijn Arc !!
Echter die " twee muggen " had ie beter dood gemept verdorie_

----------


## christel1

Raimun, wat bedoel daar nu in hemelsnaam mee ? Was ik beter doodgemept ? Mijn tweelingzus is quasi van spreken al "doodgemept", bijbelcitaten kunnen leuk zijn maar kunnen ook verkeerd verstaan worden en kwesten, sorry hoor. 
Ik heb ook al op het randje gezweeft en nu ook nog eens de kinderen die ook beginnen te sukkelen met van alles en nog wat, soms kan een mens niet veel meer aan...

----------


## Raimun

> Raimun, wat bedoel daar nu in hemelsnaam mee ? Was ik beter doodgemept ? Mijn tweelingzus is quasi van spreken al "doodgemept", bijbelcitaten kunnen leuk zijn maar kunnen ook verkeerd verstaan worden en kwesten, sorry hoor. 
> Ik heb ook al op het randje gezweeft en nu ook nog eens de kinderen die ook beginnen te sukkelen met van alles en nog wat, soms kan een mens niet veel meer aan...


Hej Christel 
Ook goede morgen !! 
Bij mijn weten , zijn " muggen " geen menselijke wezens !!! 
Noë nam ook maar dieren mee in zijn Arc !! 
Dus voel je niet aangesproken !! .....
Had hij die twee muggen doodgemept !! hadden wij er nu geen last meer van !!  :Wink: 
Vandaar mij afreageren !! had er vannacht nl. last van !! 
Van die muggen dan toch  :Cool:  hahaha !! 
Volstaat dit als uitleg !!  :Smile:

----------


## helmpie

GVD dacht dat het even goed ging met me, voelde rust en straalde dat zelfs uit volgens mijn man.
Waardoor nu net dan toch weer zo,n woede aanval.
Het gevoel dat ik alles en iedereen om me heen afstoot zo.
Ben zo te keer gegaan tegen mijn dochter, ben er zelf helemaal onpasselijk van.
Vind het zo erg dat het gebeurd, maar in die woede raas ik door en door.
En herken mezelf niet meer.
En nu, nu na een flinke huilbui, ben ik sorry gaan zeggen tegen mijn dochter.
Sorry, en gezegd dat ik zo mijn best doe, maar dat ik ook heel erg veel fout doe.
Hen haar gezegd dat ik soms niet weet wat me bezield, maar dat ik ontzettend veel van haar hou.
Mijn hart huilt, het doet zo intens pijn.
Zo pijn dat ik denk dat ik hier uit mijn gezin weg wil gaan, ik maak ze niet gelukkig.
Een moeder met ptss veroorzaakt in mijn geval meer problemen en verdriet voor de naaste.
Soms ben ik echt radeloos.

----------


## helmpie

.

----------


## helmpie

Na een goed gesprek. toch weer wat rust terug gevonden,
ik doe mijn best, en meer kan een mens toch niet doen he.

----------


## Neetje

Ik ga ook weer ff mijn gal spuwen.

Gisteravond weer bij de psychiater geweest en dat viel me zwaar. In 1e instantie wilde ik er niet naar toe, voelde me niet lekker, dus dan wil ik gewoon niet naar buiten. Heb me verstand op 0 gezet en met de tomos op weg ... het gesprek, geen trauma therapie dit maal, maar gewoon n praatje over 'hoe ik me voel'. Tijdens dit praatje kwamen de tranen, ik voel me zo machteloos omdat ik van alles onderneem, elke dag wel iets doe, maar ik blijf me ellendig voelen. Ik moet naar mijn lichaam en geest luisteren en dat is soms moeilijk te accepteren voor me. Ik wil het vertrouwen terug in de mens, ik wil mijn hyper-periodes die ik meerdere malen heb op een dag kwijt, de angst kwijt, de medicatie daarvoor lijkt me niet te helpen.

Vandaag de tandarts rekening betaald van 400 euro ... mijn verzekering heeft hiervan 360 euro vergoed, maar mijn geld raakt op, terwijl ik weinig boodschappen haal. Ik kom dus wsl in financiele problemen, voor de thuiszorg moet ik nu ook een eigen bijdrage betalen en de huur, energie gaat weer omhoog. Daarnaast heb ik nog een eigen risico van 178 euro uitstaan bij mijn zorg verzekeraar, als ze dit komen halen sta ik in het rood.

Mijn psychiater maakte zich zorgen gisteravond ... hij heeft mij 3x gezegd "je moet niet opgeven hoor" ... 

Naast de medicatie die ik al n lange tijd gebruik, is er een nieuwe bij gekomen, in de hoop dat dit mijn zware depressie naar de achtergrond drukt. Hij is dus aan het kijken welke combinatie van medicatie het beste resultaat geeft en dat heeft tijd nodig.

Ik doe mijn uiterste best om er nog iets van te maken ... doe ik al maanden, maar ik heb nog n lange weg te gaan, al lijkt deze vaak doodlopend te zijn, zeker gezien de financiele kabinets bezuinigingen. Een mens mag/kan niet ziek zijn in nederland ... ooit waren we een zorgstaat, tegenwoordig zijn het aasgieren die alleen maar uit zijn op 'zoveel mogelijk geld verdienen.

Ga godverdomme eens bij de rijke mensen wat geld meer halen dan bij de mensen die noodgedwongen nog geen 1000 euro per maand krijgen.

*ASOCIALE KUT REGERING*

Moet ik soms drugskoerier worden?

----------


## christel1

Neetje, 
Mijn rekening ziet ook zo rood als onze regering hoor, elke maand opnieuw, je bent niet alleen dus die met zijn handen in het haar zit soms... terwijl ik ook helemaal geen zotte dingens doe hoor, het elke dag letten op de centen, om gek van te worden hoor.... en hier gaat ook alles omhoog, voeding, allerlei taksen en de lonen zijn hier al het laagste van heel Europa en de belastingen het hoogste... Hoe geraak je daar nu wijs uit... 
Als ik maar alle rekeningen nog kan betalen denk ik dan.... maar het wordt echt heel moeilijk en moeilijker zeker als je alleenstaande bent.... niet leuk te noemen, waar is die dit vind ik niet leuk knop... en ik heb net mijn belastingen terug gehad en ze zijn al terug verdwenen in de put... pfff not funny 
Hopelijk komt er een dag dat je je eens beter voelt.... of dat we de lotto winnen... kop op man ook al is het makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan...

----------


## Sylvia93

grr, heb echt even t afreageerhoekje nodig! Mijn vriend kan soms zó lullig doen, om zoiets kleins... Ben ik met mijn nagels bezig, oke leuk dat hij het eindresultaat niks vind, ik probeer nou eenmaal verschillende dingen uit voor mn beroep en de website. Maar hij gaat er zó verschrikkelijk op door. Totdat ik opeen geven moment beledigingen als het ziet eruit als 'schimmel' en nagelziektes etc naar mn hoofd geslingerd krijg. Komop man.. Je bent een volwassene, we kunnen niet altijd hetzelfde leuk en mooi vinden *zucht*. En dat eeuwige 'ik wil gelijk hebben' gedrag begin ik ook een beetje zat te raken, ik ga even een weekje eenzaam zitten doen thuis, dit keer mag híj zijn excuses gaan aanbieden...

----------


## Raimun

@Sylvia...

" Het krachtigste medicijn voor ellende is : l o s l a t e n !!! "  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

@Sylvia ... Zo te lezen passen jullie niet echt bij elkaar ... maar goed, wie ben ik om daarover te oordelen, want ik baseer mijn mening op 1 post van je.

Misschien ook achter het behang plakken?  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Ha ha die Neetje.... :Big Grin:  met 2 achter het behang zie het al voor mij....kunnen ze elkaar bezig houden  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  dan worden ze allebei misschien terug wat vrolijker  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

> @Sylvia ... Zo te lezen passen jullie niet echt bij elkaar ... maar goed, wie ben ik om daarover te oordelen, want ik baseer mijn mening op 1 post van je.
> 
> Misschien ook achter het behang plakken?


Je zult je verbazen dat we al 5 jaar samen zijn  :Wink:  Ben nu 19, begon op mn 14e haha. Nah we hebben gewoon zo soms onze ruzies, meneer is nogal doordrammerig en houdt ervan om gelijk te hebben. Helaas kan ik nooit lang boos blijven.. Het helpt om het soms gewoon even van je af te schrijven, even alle frustraties eruit gooien!  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

> @Sylvia...
> 
> " Het krachtigste medicijn voor ellende is : l o s l a t e n !!! "


Haha heb inmiddels mn frustraties wel losgelaten ja!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sylvia: Wauw jij hebt deze man al jong leren kennen, maar enfin dat wil niet zeggen dat je er "oud" mee wilt en gaat worden...geniet er van en de tijd zal het leren...beetje mopperen hoort erbij  :Embarrassment: 

leuk dat je zo met je nagels aan het werk bent om iets moois te creeren, ja het is uiteindelijk ene kunstwerkje als de nagels gelakt en gedroogd zijn met leuke frutsels erop...ach en dat gezeik van je vent dat houd wel op...ff een sneer gteruggeven en anders gaat hij maar een deurtje verder lopen zaniken!!!! af en toe ff gal spuwen is goed, en helemaal hier op de site, dat "helpt" echt... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  vrouwen zijn vreemde wezens ( sommigen) maar mannen zijn ook sarcastisch dus wat dat betreft moeten we soms wel van achter uit onze keeltjes roepen...pfffffffffffffffff fijn dat je de frustratie kwijt bent...mijn nagels zijn verschrikkelijk...ik heb ze nog nooit zo slecht gehad..."jammer" want ik was er altijd heel trots op...altijd lang en vrolijk in de lak!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  op het moment dat de nagel al groeid is die al behoorlijk gescheurd....om te janken vindt ik dat...bah wat een stompjes.....maar wel handig...tjaaaaaaa  :Frown: 
vanmorgen heb ik gesport en nu ga ik mij snel opfrissen en naar mijn zus....dagggggggggggggggg allemaal....

----------


## Neetje

GirlPower!  :Cool:

----------


## christel1

Mijn dochter is ook al van haar 15de samen met haar vriend hoor, ze is nu 23, wordt 24 in oktober, ze zijn ondertussen al 8 jaar samen, ze wonen wel nog niet samen, en na haar studies, ze eindigt haar studie in juli (thesis zal niet klaar geraken deze maand) dus eind juli is ze van het studeren vanaf na 6 jaar, 4 jaar hogeschool en 2 jaar unief en ze heeft al gezegd dat ze nog een jaartje of 2 wil thuis blijven om te sparen, denk dat ze hun 10 jarige jubelée nog thuis zullen vieren dus.... en mijn zoon is ook de deur nog niet uit, spreekt wel dat hij samen met een vriend een huis zou willen gaan huren maar 2 jongens en daarbij 2 vriendinnen, ik denk dat dit niet goed komt... want de vriendinnen studeren nog en wat als er 1 dan toch gaat samenwonen met zijn vriendin, kan de andere dan wel alleen de kosten ophoesten van huur en alles wat erbij hoort, daar hebben ze nog niet aan gedacht denk ik... soit het is zijn keuze maar denk niet dat hij hier ook het 1ste jaar al gaat buiten zijn, dat hij samen met zijn zus vertrekt heb ik het rijk voor mij alleen... nee dan ga ik ook weer samenwonen, minder kosten en minder zorgen. 
En Syl als er nu iets is wat ik echt niet kan verdragen op mijn nagels is het nagellak, echt ik krijg dat de creep van, dan vind ik dat mijn vingers zo zwaar wegen.. ja mijn tenen doe ik wel hoor in de zomer maar mijn handen, nooit... mijn dochter zoveel te meer, die zet elke dag wel een ander kleurtje op haar nagels, heeft ze van haar overgrootmoeder, mijn grootmoeder dus, die was al make up consulente in de jaren 50-60-70.. dat is al heel lang geleden dus he ? En toen bestonden er ook al veel producten hoor, vraag eens aan je grootouders als je die nog hebt of ze al ooit gehoord hebben van Avon... 
Nog een fijne dag en dank u voor de girl power he Neetje

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje : Dag Batman....Liefsssssssssssss  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Een vraagje aan de gescheiden mannen eigenlijk maar vrouwen mogen natuurlijk ook advies en raad geven. 

Mijn vriend is in 2000 weggegaan bij zijn ex-vrouw en betaalt haar al 12 jaar alimentatie, nu is dit opgelopen tot dik 300 € per maand en dit is levenslang te betalen. 
Zij is niet ziek, ze heeft een fulltime job aan de stad Brussel en dit wordt wel goed betaald, ongeveer een 1500 à 1600 euro per maand. Ze hebben geen kinderen dus voor hen moet hij niet betalen.... Toen hij weggegaan is werkte ze part-time in een winkel maar na een jaar had ze al een fulltime job (ineens ging het wel dus) maar na 12 jaar heeft er hij wel zijn buik van vol... Eigenlijk heeft hij "levenslang" gekregen, als je je vrouw doodschiet loop je na 10 jaar al vrolijk terug te huppelen op straat hier in B, ben je gescheiden dan krijg je eigenlijk levenslang alimentatie te betalen.... toen we samenwoonden was dit nog te betalen, ja ik betaalde mijn huis af en ik had ook een hoog inkomen maar nu wonen we alle twee alleen dus alle 2 dubbele kosten.. 

Hij heeft haar niet in armoede achtergelaten... zij heeft en het appartement (volledig betaald), de inboedel, de auto alles gegeven en daarop eist zij nog een alimentatie van nu meer dan 300 euro en echt hij kan het allemaal niet meer ophoesten... 

Een vakantie samen zit er niet meer in terwijl hij toch ook fulltime gaat werken, alleen de kosten van huur en allerlei andere kosten inclusief alimentatie komen al op 1500 euro per maand... Hij heeft net zijn afrekening van gas en electriciteit gekregen en zijn autobelasting en er is al 1200 euro weg, had er net eens 1300 gehad extra als vakantiegeld dus ja dat is weer noppes.... 

Nu heeft hij zijn doorlopende opdracht geannuleerd en wacht nu op haar reactie... die zal waarschijnlijk niet goed zijn veronderstellen we al, maar zij heeft nu een inkomen van pakweg 1700-1800 euro en daarvan moet ze enkel haar verzekering betalen en gas en electriciteit en ja de kosten die hij ook heeft, dit komt misschien op een 200 euro per maand... dus heeft ze nog 1500 euro over om royaal van te leven terwijl hij er maar 500 à 600 meer over heeft als hij al zijn kosten van zijn loon trekt.. 

Denken jullie dat de rechter hem gelijk gaat geven dat hij stopt met alimentatie te betalen voor een vrouw die 5 jaar jonger is dan hem, ze is nu 47 en niet ziek te noemen ? Of vinden jullie het normaal dat zij een luxeleventje kan leiden op zijn kosten en hij elke euro moet omdraaien ? Want die 300 euro kan hij zelf heel goed gebruiken, zeker als er weer eens een rekening in de bus valt ? Hij gaat nu alles in een excell bestand zetten, zijn inkomsten, zijn uitgaven en wat er allemaal bijkomt.... zelfs de uitgaven voor dierenarts gaat hij erbij zetten want dit kost ook geld he ??? 

Wie heeft raad ????? Of wie zit in dezelfde situatie ? Mag ook in een PB hoor als jullie er hier niet willen over praten, maar we zijn wel 2012 en na 12 jaar alimentatie betalen heeft hij er wel zijn buik van vol... 300 x 12 x 12.... denk dat het nu wel genoeg geweest is en hij wordt depri van al de rekeningen die blijven toestromen, ziet door het bos de bomen niet meer en weet echt niet meer van welk hout pijlen te maken want door mijn ziekte hebben we toen ook niet kunnen sparen, al onze spaarcenten verdwenen gelijk als sneeuw door de zon door de hoge ziekenhuis rekeningen die ik kreeg toen we nog samen woonden ... 

En echt de laatste tijd is hij echt depressief en ben ik bang dat hij zotte dingens gaat doen, op een pro deo advocaat heeft hij geen recht omdat hij te veel verdient (ze bekijken je inkomsten, niet wat er overblijft om van te "overleven") en voor een advocaat heeft hij echt geen centen te veel... 

Wie heeft raad ??? Want zo kan het echt niet verder, iedereen heeft recht op een menswaardig bestaan en het is toch niet de bedoeling dat zij het dubbele heeft om van te leven en hij maar de helft van haar inkomsten om van te leven ??? Omdat hij haar die 300 euro ook nog moet betalen, ja hij krijgt wel een deel terug van de belastingen maar dan nog, dat maakt die 3600 euro niet goed die hij elk jaar moet ophoesten voor zijn ex-vrouw dacht ik toch ??? 
Help, we need help...

----------


## sietske763

wat een gezeik en oneerlijkheid van dat mens.....snap iig dat hij van haar gescheiden is...
heb wat info aan mijn man gevraagd voor je.....
maar helaas, de wetgeving in NL is op dat gebied totaal anders, dus kan je niet helpen..
maar snap zeer zeker wat voor frustraties dat zal geven,
ik zou mijn eer behouden en geen eens in zo,n situatie geld meer willen hebben van een evt ex.
beide sterkte en ik hoop dat er iemand bekend is met de B wetgeving en je raad kan geven!
sterkte lieffie

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  hé herkenning ...je weet....ik hebt het met jou al over gehad in pm.  :Wink: 

Wij zitten al 22 jaar in zelfde schuitje..... hier in Belgiê krijg je als man bij echtscheiding ...levenslang ....als men moord ....ben je er vroeger vanaf...VRIJ .....18 jaar geleden hebben wij alles uit de kast gehaald .... om gelijk te krijgen ... via rechtbank ....wij hadden alles met ons ....eerste proces gewonnen ....tweede proces ...( zij gaat in hoger beroep) .....alles verloren ...proces /advocaat /deurwaarders-kosten alles voor ons ....alléé ik betaald ....einde vh. verhaal na 22 jaar gescheiden te zijn ...nog aan het betalen .... :EEK!:  

Den uitleg vd. rechter... hoger beroep....mevrouw moet de tijd krijgen om haar leven terug op spoor te zetten...... na 4 ,5 jaar echtscheiding .....begrijpe wie het kan ....  :EEK!:  


De eerste 2,5 jaar .... hebben wij in 't jaar 1990/ oude belgische frank 25.000 betaald .... GEEN kinderen juist voor haar ...... en ze werkte .....ja dit tikte wel aan .....elke mnd. Na 2,5 jaar terug procederen ....geld ...geld ......nog 10.000 frank / 250 euro ...NA ...wel betaling van alle schulden .....zo'n 1 miljoen frank +- betaald door mij ....niet door mijn man want hij heeft alles achtergelaten bij haar meubelen ....enz. ...huis hadden ze niet .... wel schuldenlasten ...de deurwaarders die hier aan mijn deur gestaan hebben zijn niet te tellen ...soms 3 op een week .....die ik dan moest betalen ......we kwamen eens terug uit vakantie .....op 14 dagen tijd was hij (deurwaarder) een 10 tal keer langs geweest ..... rekening einde vd. vakantie ...... 38.000 frank in 't jaar1994 ...nochtans had mijn dochter hem gemeld dat wij 14 dagen op vakantie waren ...afwezig waren .... Dat zijn praktijken ...amaai ....Mijn man zei ooit eens ...ik bezit niets alles is hier..... van haar ...mijn huidige vrouw ...ik .....ja ...antwoordde hij ; de wagen staat wel ook op jou naam ..... dan slaan we die aan ....dan passeerde zij hier aan ons deur ... om nog eens ....met ons te lachen ze zei ...zij betaalt toch ...en wat doe je ...???? Je geeft om die man ....je houd ervan ...is liefde blind ?????  :Confused: 

In 2009 zijn wij terug gestart met een advocaat om vermindering ....daar man op pensioen ging .....na wat subtiele aanpak van deze advocaat ...wel bekomen om tot de helft terug te brengen ...125 euro ...levenslang ....tot ...??????????????????? dat mens heeft mij een huis gekost ........dat is in kort samen gevat ..... MAAR...... LOONTJE KOMT OM ZIJN BOONTJE !!!!!! Men doet niets ongestraft in dit leven ....zij gaat ook hare doodstrijd doen ...gelijk elk andere mens.....

----------


## Suske'52

ps. christel men mag nooit zomaar de betaling stop zetten ....anders krijg je nog meer onkosten ....als zij een deurwaarder op zijn dak stuurt ...krijg je die betaling nog bij ... :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Elisabeth,

Ja klopt inderdaad. Hij is ook een stuk ouder dan ik ben en vooral daarom ben ik van mening dat hij zich soms gewoon wat volwassener moet gedragen :P

Wanneer je nagels trouwens steeds breken: vooral blijven lakken! In nagellak zit een verharder waardoor je nagels meteen wat steviger worden, wie weet helpt het een beetje  :Smile: 

@ Christel,

Jouw dochter houdt het ook al lang uit! Weet niet of wij die 8 jaar gaan halen haha :P. Zien we vanzelf wel, we hebben zo onze ruziemomenten maar hij is ook weer een beetje mijn toevlucht. Ik voel me bij hem een stuk fijner dan thuis! Alleen als hij weer zoveel alcohol drinkt slaap ik thuis :Stick Out Tongue:  Afgelopen zaterdag hebben we een feestje gehad en hij heeft behoorlijk zitten tanken met bier. Het leek 's nachts net een vrachtwagen, ik denk dat hij meer decibel aan gesnurk produceerde dan een vrachtwagen doet. Ben van ellende op de bank gaan liggen haha!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Christel,

Ik weet niet of dit in België ook zo is. Maar in Nederland moet er een flink verschil zijn qua inkomsten om partneralimentatie te moeten betalen. Een goede vriend van mijn vriend is laatst ook gescheiden en zijn vrouw vroeg ook om partneralimentatie. Enkel verdiende zij maar 200 euro minder dan haar ex en dit verschil was te klein om partneralimentie op te kunnen eisen. Aangezien de ex van jouw vriend evenveel tot meer verdiend dan jouw man zou ze officieel geen recht meer hebben op partneralimentatie. (Wie weet zou hij dan zelfs wat terug kunnen krijgen wat hij teveel heeft betaald sinds zij een full time baan heeft). Ik weet natuurlijk niet hoe dit allemaal in België is maar ik denk dat het zeker de moeite waard is om aan te vechten!

----------


## christel1

Suske en Syl, 

Hier in B is het zo dat het koppel na de scheiding "dezelfde levensstandaard" moeten kunnen blijven behouden.... maar als ik het nu bekijk, we wonen niet meer samen want daar had ze op ingespeeld bij de notaris toen hij gescheiden is van zijn ex, maar hij woont nu wel alleen en zij werkt niet part-time meer maar full-time en ze heeft alles, ze hoeft geen huur meer te betalen, geen auto, geen grote onkosten, enkel de onkosten aan haar appartement als die er al zijn.... dus op het einde van de rit houdt mevrouw veel meer over dan mijnheer en dat vind ik niet kunnen. 

En zijn auto kunnen ze hem niet afpakken want die heeft hij nodig om te gaan werken, geen werk, ook geen alimentatie die hij kan betalen want als ict'er bij de NMBS heeft hij een dienstgsm, als er op een seinhuis in Brussel 's nachts de pc's uitslaan kunnen er geen treinen niet meer rijden en dan moet hij wel in Brussel geraken en 's nachts rijden er wel geen treinen en hij kent als enige alle seinhuizen in Brussel (van Brussel Zuid tot Brussel Noord en alles wat er tussen ligt of bijhoort) , we gaan wel zien om de brandverzekering op mijn naam te zetten want er wordt van uitgegaan dat als de brandverzekering op mijn naam staat, de inboedel aan mij toebehoort en dan kunnen ze er geen beslag op leggen, daarbij de meubels zijn nog niet afbetaald dan gaan eerst de schuldeisers moeten betaald worden eer ze ze kan verkopen....

Man man dat is zo'n bitch he... jaren niet gewerkt, gestempeld en ze had nog geen 9000 bf (225 euro) per maand, dus alles kwam van hem, hij is al 32 jaar zijn nikkel aan het afdraaien hoor, zij niet... en toen hij gescheiden is was ze 35 jaar dus zeker niet te oud om te gaan werken dacht ik toch, toen zat ik al met een serieuse carrière en had ik al 2 tieners om voor te zorgen, die zorg heeft zij helemaal niet....en toen werkte ik nog in een ploegensysteem van 24/24 en 7/7. 
Suske, hij kan misschien 1 euro betalen, dan betaalt hij een symbolische alimentatie van 1 euro en is ze zogezegd niet stopgezet ???? En als hij geen geld heeft om alimentatie te betalen, ja ik zie niet in hoe hij de deurwaarder dan zou kunnen betalen ? Hij kan toch moeilijk onder een brug gaan leven, dan laat hij zich failliet verklaren zeker ??? 
Eigenlijk had hij nooit mogen beginnen om alimentatie te betalen, hij heeft haar al een dikke cadeau gegeven, appartement, inboedel, auto, moto en daarbovenop nu al 40.000 euro alimentatie betaald in al die jaren die ze uiteen zijn ? Zoals een bepaalde minister zei bij ons, trop est trop en trop is teveel pfff 

En bij mij kunnen ze niet komen aankloppen, ik woon daar niet, mijn adres is in Buggenhout, ik ben daar wel maar niet gedomicilieerd.

----------


## christel1

En ha Suske, binnen 10 jaar gaat ons ventje ook op pensioen he ??? Dan heeft hij een pak minder nog dan nu.... voor een kind moet je in B max 10 % van je inkomen aan alimentatie ophoesten, ik zie het verschil niet in met een vrouw en een kind en een kind komt op een bepaalde leeftijd op eigen benen te staan, zij is er 47 dus moet ze al lang op eigen benen kunnen staan zeker ???

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel,
Wat een ellende.  :Frown:  Hier in Nederland gaat het echt heel anders. 
Ik kan mij helemaal voorstellen dat je er moedeloos van wordt. Ik vind dit ook niet kunnen. 
Sterkte, ik hoop dat er een oplossing komt. 
@ Suske, 
Jij zit met hetzelfde probleem, nee, echt niet eerlijk dit systeem.  :Mad: 
Jij ook sterkte. 
Allebei een dikke knuffel van mij, (meer kan ik helaas niet bieden!) Jolanda

----------


## Shadow

Hallo Christel en Suske
 
Inderdaad zoals Jolanda schreef, wat ellende waar jullie in zitten, hier is dat inderdaad anders geregeld als in B.
Zo kunnen jullie toch nooit een nieuw leven opbouwen  :Frown: , zoals het bij jullie geregeld is met de alimentatie etc, echt om moedeloos van te worden  :Frown: .

Christel en Suske ik wens jullie heel veel sterkte

----------


## christel1

Vanaf 2007 is er ook een nieuwe wet hier in B dat je enkel nog de jaren moet betalen waar je gehuwd bent geweest maar dit vind ik ook niet kunnen, hij is 15 jaar gehuwd geweest en zou dan nog eens 15 jaar moeten betalen ? WTF en aangezien hij voor deze periode gescheiden is zou het levenslang te betalen zijn, dit kan toch niet he voor iemand die gezond is, ja ja ze is wel heel haar leven depressief geweest, ik lach daar niet mee maar op het moment dat er moest onderhandeld worden ivm alimentatie was ze blijkbaar toch goed bij de pinken... en toen hij weggegaan is was het niet en wat nu maar "wat nu met ons luxeleventje"... wie denkt daar nu aan eerlijk gezegd ? Dat moet je mij toch eens gaan vertellen eerlijk gezegd, 't was niet uit liefde hoor, 't was haar "luxeleventje" dat ze ging missen.... 
Ik zeg niet dat alle vrouwen zo zijn hoor, voor mij is een echtscheiding een deel van mijn leven dat afgesloten is, behalve als er kinderen zijn daar moet wel voor gezorgd worden, mijn ex-man heeft het anders aangepakt, die is part-time gaan werken en zijn vriendin ook dus eigenlijk zou ik met mijn inkomsten meer hebben dan hem.... want de kinderen hun studiebeurzen werden bij mijn inkomsten geteld en dit is geen inkomen, dat dient wel om de studies van mijn kinderen mee te betalen maar de rechter dacht er blijkbaar anders over.... dat mijnheer op zijn gemakje 1 week op 2 thuis zit daar hield hij geen rekening mee, maar ja ik had een pro-deo advocaat en hij had een advocaat gespecialiseerd in alimentatie, dat is het verschil... pfff om moedeloos van te worden hoor... En toen de rechter hem vroeg of hij altijd in zo'n statuut had gewerkt heeft hij keihard zitten liegen en mijn advocate was te dom om het te onderzoeken... hij verdiende minder dan mijn zoon met een startersloon, kan niet zeker na 32 jaar dienst bij dezelfde werkgever dan mijn vriend ? En dezelfde graad of nog een graad hoger ...... man man, miserie miserie, mannen worden hier gepluimd door hun (h)exen.... en de rechtbank laat dit maar toe.... ik zal blij zijn als mijn dochter afgestudeerd is en ze werk heeft dan moet mijn ex niks meer ophoesten en moet ik hem ook geen schone woorden meer sturen om te krijgen waar ik recht op heb eerlijk gezegd...

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  als hij een 25/50 euro stort op haar rekening ...kan hem er direkt niets aangeklaagt worden .....anders doen ze loonbeslag .....dat zij dan maar als eerste procedeert.......als eisende partij .....dat kost ook euro's ...je weet die advocaat die ik heb doorgeseind ...mijn dochter is er ook bij voor haar echtscheiding ....tot heden ....heeft ze al 2x 200 euro betaalt ....als voorschot ...zeer goedkoop ...nog iemand met het hart op de juiste plaats .....als het eind in zicht is ....eindfactuur laat ik het je weten ...het totale hiervan .... mijn man zijn echtscheiding heeft in de jaren 1990 /150.000bf. de mijne 100.000 bf. allebei opdezelfde moment .... :EEK!:  


Ja, ik kan ook over zijn ex ...een boek vertellen ....ik heb een moeilijke relatie gehad met mijn ex. maar bij echtscheiding ( 2x collocatie ) ik kon dit aangrijpen...ik had alles aan mijn kant ... hij (ex) heeft het huis gehouden ik wou niets ....juist mijn persoonlijke bezittingen en dat vd. dochters ...en kasten die mij toebehoorde + een kleine som geld voor de start ...... NOOIT heb ik een frank gevraagt voor mij of de dochters ......na 21 huwelijk .....ik heb gewerkt tot ik er bij neerviel .... figuurlijk +letterlijk ...na de echtscheiding .....kreeg ik hetzelfde jaar ..... trouwers .....de ene dochter trouwde ...8 mnd. nadien de tweede dochter ...huwelijksfeest ...al wat er bijhoorde ...ik betaalde .....hem geen centiem .......nadien grote gezondheids -problemen ..met jongste dochter .....dat wisten we dat het er aan ging komen.......bij echtscheiding ...zei hij : ....buiten is buiten ....( tegen zijn eigen advocaat ...die kreeg een rood hoofd ..in zijn plaats) ....daar hoef ik toch niet meer voor op te draaien ....voor zijn eigen kind ... :EEK!:  talrijke operatie's volgde elkaar op....bij het ontwaken nd. operatie ...dochters eerste vraag....mama je gaat hem toch niets vragen ??? het kind voelde er zich nog geambeteert bij .... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Maar zijn straf heeft hij ondertussen wel al gekregen ....ik ben niet haatdragend ....maar men doet niets ongestraft in dit leven ..... :Wink:  


Het leven kan toch zo simpel zijn ...maar daarvoor moet je met 2 zijn .... :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

'tja de wet van 2007 is niet met terugwerkende kracht ...anders hadden wij er ook vanaf geweest ...maar nu LEVENSLANG !!!!! 

Op een bepaald moment hebben wij het los gelaten .... na vallen en opstaan ...niet gemakkelijk .....je ontwikkelt ook negatieve gevoelens waar je zelf eerder niet van bewust was .... je relatie lijdt eronder ....je bent down .....je moet verder ...met je leven ..... ook mijn kinderen zetten er een vraagteken bij ...want wij hadden nooit financiele problemen ....ook nooit boven onze stand geleeft .... :EEK!:  maar ja.... madam ...had een luxe leventje ...zij beheerde in volle vertrouwen het budget ......hij (mijn man nu ) moest zich geen zorgen maken was haar antwoordt ...hij heeft zijn ganse leven 6 op 7 dagen gewerkt ...goed verdient .....gelukkig zijn wij getrouwd ....met scheiding der goederen ......want als je op een bepaald moment niet meer zouden kunnen betalen hebben ....zouden ze hier mijn huis nog in beslag genomen hebben .... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ik zal het donderdag doorgeven aan mijn ventje dat hij 25 euro betaalt op haar rekening, dat is dan het max dat hij kan betalen en je hebt gelijk, 1 euro is misschien niet genoeg en dat ze hem dan maar in proces trekt en hopelijk komt het nu voor de rechtbank van Dendermonde maar ja als zij hem aanklaagt zal het wel weer Brussel worden, wel dan moeten ze maar een tolk aanstellen, dan kent hij ineens geen woord frans meer lol .... 
En Suske, trouwen gaan wij echt niet meer doen, dan verlies ik een groot gedeelte van mijn pensioen, we zullen wel andere maatregelen treffen bij de notaris, ook geen samenlevingscontract want dan zitten ze ook aan mijn centen... 

Ja en mijn zoon zei onlangs nog over zijn vader omdat hij nu met dure geschenken afkomt, hij moet niet denken dat ik hem daarom liever ga zien, hij heeft 20 jaar niet naar mij omgekeken, nu hoef ik het ook niet meer.... ja als ik er al die tijd alleen voor gezorgd heb, kinderen onthouden dat hoor en zeker nu ze zelf volwassen zijn.. 

En ik heb mijn ex eens laten verwijderen uit het ziekenhuis toen mijn dochter opgenomen was, 's avonds was ons ventje erbij maar de dag erna niet en is hij me daar komen verwijten in het ziekenhuis dat het mijn fout was dat ze daar lag, als je als mama op 24 uur tijd 3 keer de HA belt dan valt er me niks te verwijten, als ik hem bel op zijn gsm en ik val altijd op zijn voicemail en mijnheer reageert niet op mijn berichtjes als ik hem stuurde dat zijn dochter in het ziekenhuis lag, ja wie gaat er dan in de fout ??? 
Ik niet hoor maar hij wel.... en hij was zich dan zo druk aan het maken dat ik de verpleging gebeld heb en die hebben hem vriendelijk buiten het ziekenhuis gezet.... 
En ik hoop dat mijn dochter echt heel snel werk heeft dan moet ik met hem geen contact meer hebben voor studiekosten en andere kosten (die hij toch niet wil betalen zoals hospitalisatieverzekering).... maar moest ze nu opgenomen worden in het ziekenhuis dan heeft hij het spek aan zijn been, dan stuur ik hem de rekening op en mag hij de helft betalen, de andere helft steek ik wel in mijn zakken want die wordt vergoed door de verzekering maar als hij niet wilt betalen ja dan gaat hij volle pot betalen hoor, geen medelijden mee, ook al heb ik een assurcard, die wordt dan niet gebruikt...

----------


## Suske'52

@ zoiets wens ik niemand toe ......de kinderen hebben ook niet gevraagt om geboren te worden ... mijn kinderen zeggen sedert ze.... 10/ 9/6,5jaar spreken het woord papa meer uit ....zelfs met lieve moederen van mijn kant ....voor hun was het genoeg ...ja, en nu heb ik zeer zelfstandigen dochters ....ook door opvoeding ...maar ook door levenservaring .....ai ...en daar begint het ...vele mannen hebben het daar nu moeilijk mee .... :Confused:  :Wink:  :EEK!:

----------


## christel1

Nee Suske, zoiets wens je niemand toe... en eerlijk het is verkeerd beginnen te lopen toen hij zijn huidige vriendin heeft leren kennen... 
De kinderen mochten bij haar niks doen... er was dikwijls geen eten in huis en kwamen ze met honger terug thuis, hij nam een grote steak en de kinderen kregen een frikandelle worst en zoiets vind ik echt niet kunnen...; En voor 4 mensen een halve kilo stoofvlees maken ja dat is zeker niet genoeg, zeker niet bij pubers die aan het opgroeien zijn, we hebben hier nu met 5 gegeten en ik had 2 kilo stoofvlees gemaakt en er schieten nog enkele stukjes over oeps... 

En in het begin dan kwam hij ze halen op vrijdagavond, daarna werd het al zaterdagochtend omdat hij de vrijdag avondschool volgde, allé ok en dan bracht hij ze op zondagavond al terug zonder dat ze gegeten hadden, weer een maaltijd uitgespaard dus... ja en dan nog vinden dat hij "teveel" alimentatie moest betalen voor zijn kinderen, in die tijd 5000 bf per kind ???? En nu betaalt hij voor zijn dochter nog maar 159 euro dat is nog maar een 6000 bf of 6500 dus zoveel is dat nu ook niet zeker voor iemand van 23 die in op een universiteit zit ??? En treinkosten moet hij al niet betalen want ze rijdt gratis met de trein met mijn vrijbiljetten dus daar heeft hij ook al geen kosten aan man man, om het vliegend sch...t van te krijgen eerlijk gezegd... 

Ik hoop echt dat mijn dochter ook zo zelfstandig wordt als ik hoor, dat zal een grote levensles zijn voor haar, misschien niet altijd naar de zin van haar toekomstige maar hij zal zich wel moeten aanpassen dan pfff 

Ze zeggen altijd dat kinderen van gescheiden ouders verkeerd lopen of als er iets is, 't is altijd de ouder zijn schuld.... Ik heb hier 2 heel zelfstandige kinderen met een heel goed inlevingsvermogen en die goed studeren of een goeie job hebben, wat wil je nog meer als alleenstaande mama ??? Niks toch zeker ? Ja gewoon dat ze later gelukkig worden en niet moeten meemaken wat ik heb meegemaakt of wat jij hebt meegemaakt.. 

Dikke knuffel

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  dat hebben mijn dochters nooit moeten doen .....wij zijn vertrokken ... (bezoek-recht)???? hij heeft ze nooit meer gezien ....jaren nadien eens toevallig ....heeft ze ook niet aangesproken ..... :Confused:  

Nu zie ik mijn klein-kinderen wel lijden ...door de valies-weekends ...noem ik dat ....hopenlijk op termijn dat dit afzwakt ....beiden hebben nog geen andere partner ..... 

Nu kijkt men ook niet meer om.... naar kinderen uit een echtscheiding ....20/25 jaar geleden was dit anders .....dan keek men jou in de nek aan ..... :Confused:  

In de jaren 1969 zijn mijn ouders gescheiden ... ( ik was toen 17 jaar)ze waren eerste echtpaar van ons dorp die scheiden ...mensen toch ....als kind kreeg direkt een stempel op je gedrukt .... 
maar ik trok me daar niets van aan ..... :Wink:  mijn moeder was ook een zelfstandige vrouw ....wij waren wel water en vuur ....maar ik ben haar wel dankbaar ...dit heb ik van haar geêrft .....  :Wink:  

Dat ieder voor zijn eigen stoep veegt ...dat is mijn leuze ....bij mij moet er niemand afkomen met roddels .... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel en Suske,
Diep respect voor hoe jullie in het leven staan.

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  Jolanda  :Smile:  ons kinderen wensen wij uit ons moeder-HART alle geluk toe ...maar we kunnen niet hun obstakels/problemen in hun leven voorkomen .....zij moeten met vallen en opstaan ook hun levenslessen leren ...... wij hebben dat ook moet doen ...en nog .....

Oudste dochter hadt verleden jaar een enorm schuld-gevoel naar mij toe ...opdat zij het best geplaats was om te weten wat ik in huwelijk meegemaakt heb ...haar probleem lag anders ...maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ze daardoor haar problemen moest minimaliseren ...... haar geduld...liefde was op..... punt .....ik ben blij ...dat ze toch de stap gezet heeft ....ex-schoonzoon blijft wel een stukje in mijn hart behouden ....het was allemaal niet negatief .....  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Wat een WAANZIN dat je man dat nog steeds moet betalen aan zijn ex vrouw!!!! ik zie het zakelijk!!! ik zet ff kort de dingen op rij.... hij betaalde voor zijn ex toen zij nog geen vaste baan had en/of een hele dag ging werken!.. nu is dat echter veranderd...de vrouw in kwestie heeft een goed betaalde baan! in mijn ogen kun je nog maar 1 ding doen en dat is zoals Sylvia al zegt. opnieuw aanvechten bij de rechter!!!! ik begrijp dat hier kosten aan zitten, maar misschien is er iemand die jou man kan adviseren hierover, voordat jullie stappen verder gaan ondernemen want alles kost veel geld..offfffffffff is iemand lid van een vakbond en valt daar familierecht onder?...veel sterkte gewenst....
van ONRECHT wordt ik misselijk, maar madammeke lacht en ontvangt de poen...KASSA, dus knokken lieverd als dat mogelijk is!!!!! och ja nooit zomaar stoppen met alimentatie, dan krijg je problemen, dat is net als met de huur, altijd doorbetalen en dan aanvechten!!!! . 

Sterkte meid...het leven is keihard....Liefsssssssssssssss  :Embarrassment:  hou je haaks....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sylvia: Leuk dat je nog even reageerd. ik las vanmorgen ergens een artikel over nagels op MediCity. ik zag al bruikbare tips en die van jou ga ik ook gebruiken....
ik denk nu allereerst aan : nagels schoonmaken met aceton zonder alcohol, daarna nagels badderen in een olie die ik "nu" niet heb, daarna de nagelriemen zachtjes wegdrukken met een zacht dingetje en dan eventueel lichtjes vijlen met een kartonnetje of anders en daarna LAKKEN...dank je Syl....ik hoop dat het binnenkort gaat werken want dit is akelig...

Groeten van Elisa.... :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

> @ Christel en Suske,
> Diep respect voor hoe jullie in het leven staan.


Ik sluit me totaal erbij aan, Christel en Suske.

----------


## christel1

Ons ventje gaat zijn alimentatie terugbrengen naar 25 euro, dan betaalt hij nog iets en kunnen ze niet zeggen dat hij niets meer betaald en dan is het aan haar om stappen te ondernemen en nu zal de rechtzaak dan wel in het Nederlands moeten gebeuren, hij wordt aangeklaagd dan en het is in de taal van de aanklager dat de rechtzaak dient uitgevoerd te worden... en zij is franstalig, dat gaat nog lachen worden dus en als hij een franstalige brief van de advocaat krijgt terug de post op en vragen om de brief in het nederlands op te stellen en in de rechtbank zal alles nu moeten gebeuren met een nederlandstalige rechter... gaat nog stress geven maar ja die heeft hij nu toch ook...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hmmmm ik moet lachen ( sorry)  :Big Grin:  

Misschien is dit best een "SLIMME" zet....het plan klinkt wel goed, hopenlijk gaat dit werken!!!!!! 1 ding is zeker....de "BAL" gaat rollen.....
Succes en sterkte allebei en veel uithoudingsvermogen......
overdag maar koffie drinken en 's avonds een "Duvel" je begrijpt wel wat ik bedoel  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
doegieeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Groetjessssssssssssss

----------


## christel1

Gisteren me eventjes boos gemaakt op de kinderen van mijn oudste nichtje... .Moest gaan babysitten omdat ze naar een etentje moest. 
Ze waren al serieus hyper toen ik eraan kwam... met ballen aan het shotten naar mijn hoofd, met een babygun of hoe je zo'n ding ook mag noemen naar mij aan het schieten... niet te doen... Allé alle 2 de douche ingestopt, hoor ik ze samen gibberen op de badkamer, en ze moeten zich apart wassen, daar ook al scheidsrechter moeten spelen... Toch op tijd in hun bed gekregen, kom ik naar beneden, sigaretten verdwenen... de oudste was nog wakker, die is dan mee komen zoeken, niks gevonden, allé de kleinste had ze onder een kast gezwierd... 's avonds krijg ik last van mijn astma... mijn puffer verdwenen en daar kon ik helemaal niet om lachen.... maar ja ze sliepen, heel het huis afgezocht, niks te vinden, dan maar medicijnkast geopend en ja cortisone geslikt..... toch een FB berichtje gedaan naar mijn nichtje om te vragen of ze mijn puffer niet gevonden had, ja hoor de jongste had hem in een kast gelegd op de badkamer, de enige waar ik niet in gekeken had.... Nogal een geluk dat ik er thuis nog een half volle liggen had of ik had om middernacht nog naar de apotheek van wacht mogen bellen en zonder voorschrift om een puffer gaan.... 
Ze zijn hem net komen terugbrengen met een ei in hun broek alle 2.... want ze hadden hun saus al gekregen van hun mama... ik kan de situatie wel begrijpen hoor, net gescheiden en ja ze profiteren een beetje maar zoiets sta ik als groottante echt niet toe... mijn sigaretten ja ok maar medicatie pikken van iemand niet OK..... en pesten mag nu echt niet..... 
Heb hen gezegd dat ze deze zomer de zolder mee mogen komen opruimen, liefst op een snikhete dag dat ze goed moe zijn 's avonds en geen puf meer hebben om te pesten...

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, 

Dat zal ze leren.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

Merci aan het vuil vettig kereltje die deze morgen het nodig vond om op de trein aan mijn dochter zich te willen opdringen.... gewoon omdat hij bronstig stond.... en dan is gaan lopen, van de trein gesprongen in een ander station omdat de flikken hem stonden op te wachten in Brussel-Noord, gelukkig hangen er camera's in dat station en hebben ze hem op film... maar ze was wel in chock.... en helemaal over haar toeren.... Ze is wel bij de politie een verklaring gaan afleggen, hij was haar gevolgd van op het perron van het station en is in de trein gaan zoeken waar ze zat, ze zat helemaal alleen in 1ste klasse, laatste wagon dus ze kon geen kanten uit.... en is beginnen gillen dan maar en naar 2de klasse gevlucht waar ze beginnen te huilen is en haar verhaal gedaan heeft aan een mevrouw die daar ook zat en de treinchef is er dan bijgekomen en die had dan de politie verwittigd maar die kerel had dat gezien en is een station vroeger gevlucht, hopelijk kunnen ze hem toch oppakken die kerel.... gaat zijnen besten dag niet zijn. 
En nee, ze droeg niks sexy, een jeans, een t-shirt met jas en sneakers... de wereld is om zeep.... nogal een geluk dat ze geen examen had vandaag... wel een uur te laat op school maar dat is niet zo erg, het eerste wel... nu ben ik kwaad, echt kwaad se ...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Wat een miserie zeg heel dat gedoe met die ex pff....sterkte alvast!! En hopelijk komt er vroeg of laat een einde aan. 


Kan ik me wel voorstellen dat jou dochter helemaal in shock was(ocharme dat kind). Is verschrikkelijk tegenwoordig in welke wereld wij leven!! Mijn schoonzusje is ook zo is achtervolgt geweest dat kind was ook helemaal over haar toeren.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel,
Als ze aan je kinderen komen komt de tijger(in) in je naar boven. Een nare ervaring voor je dochter, sterkte ermee. Hopenlijk vinden ze de man die je dochter de stuipen op het lijf heeft gejaagd om hem eens goed aan de tand te voelen.  :EEK!:

----------


## Suske'52

Raar ...mijn klein-dochter wordt al 2 weken achtervolgd door een man 40/45 jaar ...ze heeft verleden week woensdag ook een klacht neergelegd bij de politie .... Hij heeft haar 2x aangesproken ......met de vraag of ze een tanga -slip droeg ..... in wat voor een wereld leven we ????? Kan of mag .... men als jonge dame ...zichzelf niet meer zijn ....klein-dochter draagt eens een mini-rokje ...of legging ....mag het ....jjjjaaaaaaaaaaa  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## christel1

Suske, of je nu een minirok draagt of niet, ze moeten je zo geen vragen stellen... en mijn dochter droeg nu geen kort rokje maar een skinny jeans... en dan nog.... soms draagt ze ook in de winter van die shortjes met een legging of kousebroek onder, dat mag ook wel zeker ??? er lopen toch zotten rond hoor op de wereld en weet niet of hij jong of oud was, zal het vanavond wel weten dan.... man man creepy gewoon...

----------


## gossie

@Christel,
Sterkte voor jou en je dochter. Maakt niet uit wat ze draagt! Diegene moet van haar afblijven.... Ik hoop dat ze 'm kunnen oppakken.

----------


## christel1

Ik hoop het ook dat ze die kerel te pakken krijgen, heb ondertussen wel al met iemand van de NMBS gesproken en die ging zijn collega's verwittigen die op die lijn dienst doen als treinbegeleider... hopelijk krijgt hij dan een flink pak slaag en pakken ze hem op en draaien ze hem de doos in... wtf, van mijn dochter en alle andere kinderen moeten ze afblijven met hun vingers...

----------


## Neetje

Shitzooi! Huurtoeslag is met 16 euri per maand omlaag gegaan, de gemeente heeft een hoog jaarinkomen bij de belastingdienst opgegeven wat dus veel te hoog is. Ik zit verdorie met een bijstands uitkering van nog geen 900 per maand. En ik kreeg net telefoon dat de T-zorg nog geen indicatie gehad heeft en dus nog niet een hulp in kan plannen voor komende weken. Ik was te laat met het aanvragen van de verlenging, maar ik had zoveel andere teringzooi aan me kop (3 afspraken per dag waar ik tegenop zag) ... en degene die ik moest bellen om het te regelen was pas dinsdag aanspreekbaar.

Ben net na de fysio naar de woningbouw vereniging gegaan om te vragen of alles wel klopt. Volgens hun heb ik recht op veel meer subsidie dan ik nu krijg. De huur is nu meer dan 1/3 van mijn inkomen en dat voor een 2 kamer woning.

Is dit wat nederland SOCIAAL noemt? Ik zak door zulke klote zaken elke keer weer terug bij af, zowel mentaal als fysiek. Het maakt me bang  :Frown:

----------


## Neetje

Hehe, Tzorg is geregeld. Nu naar de dokter ... snijden

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Begrijp ik dat goed dat je meer dan 300 euro huur betaald? Laat alles maar eens goed nakijken, want dat vind ik wel veel voor iemand met een uitkering van 900 euro. Leven is niet altijd makkelijk  :Confused:  en goedkoop....het word altijd maar steeds duurder. Hier in België is het ook niet veel beter hoor. Mijn moeder woont ook al jaren in een sociale woning en ook zij met haar invaliditeitsuitkering moet een hoge huishuur betalen. Ik zeg altijd als ze wat meer van de rijken nemen, en dat aan de mensen geven die het echt nodig hebben. Gelukkig hebben we hier nog een uitkering tegenover in andere landen die hebben niets. Maar ik kan wel begrijpen dat dat u bang maakt. Tja is voor iedereen niet altijd goedkoop leven. Zeker als je met een tegenslag te maken in je leven qua gezondheid. 

fijne dag nog  :Wink: 


Wat voel ik me vandaag slecht pff.....Ga zo dadelijk even naar buiten om mijn zinnen te verzetten. In de hoop dat ik me daarna iets beter voel.

----------


## Neetje

Mijn huur bedraagt 340 euro Do  :Mad: 

Net bij de dokter geweest, ik moet nu 4 juni naar de chirurg voor die 'knobbel' op mijn rug, mijn huisarts vond het te riskant om het zelf weg te halen.


Sterkte Do, t is te mooi weer om binnen te zitten

----------


## christel1

Neetje en Do, 

Geen enkel land is nog sociaal te noemen, ja de socialisten aan de macht dat is ook het enige en veel rotzooi voor de inwoners..... Do jij kent misschien de reclame van het Vlaams Woningfonds dat ze tonen op VTM enzo... Wel ik had daar ook eens beroep op gedaan, na 6 maanden kreeg ik een mooie brief terug dat de centen op waren en dat ze me niet konden helpen... tof hoor als je elke maand 700 € mag ophoesten voor een hypotheek als je er maar 1250 hebt... ja ja ik had ook mijn kindergeld nog en mijn alimentatie voor de kinderen maar alle andere rekeningen moesten/moeten ook nog betaald worden en dan is het zeker geen vetpot meer... 
Ik denk dat ik me dan zelfs nog gelukkig mag prijzen dat ik nog een redelijk deftig pensioen heb... ik heb met 1 kind ten laste ongeveer nu een 1350 euro en daarbij dan mijn kindergeld van 240 euro, 160 alimentatie en 370 die mijn zoon aan mij moet geven voor kost en inwoon (hij leeft niet op hotel he, ook al denkt hij het soms.... ) In ruil daarvoor krijgt hij wel zijn eten, drinken, electriciteit, internet, verwarming, water, verzekeringen..... Hij vindt het wel veel maar hij zal raar zijn ogen opentrekken als hij zelf alles moet betalen, dan komt hij met 1000 euro per maand niet toe maar dat weet hij nog niet en de huurprijzen swingen hier de pan uit hoor, onder de 500 euro vind je bijna niks meer of ja een 1 kamer appartement/studio... en dan heeft hij nog niks van andere kosten betaald... En als ze spreken van de lonen niet meer te indexeren dan zijn we goed af.... voor een rijke kost een brood maar evenveel als voor iemand die arm is maar voor ons weegt het veel zwaarder door, spijtig genoeg... shit happens maar voor de ene al wat meer dan de andere... pffff je zou van minder depressief worden en elke maand kleurt mijn zichtrekening mooi rood, een spaarrekening die heb ik niet meer.... .

Ja Neetje, ik kan begrijpen dat de HA zo'n knobbel niet gaat weghalen op je rug, ik vond het persoonlijk al raar dat hij dit ging doen eerlijk gezegd... daarvoor word je bij ons doorverwezen naar een chirurg..... 

Komaan man, we moeten er samen door, mijn vooruitzichten zijn ook niet denderend, kunnen we wat zagen tegen elkaar zeker ???? Dikke knuffel alvast hoor, een welgemeende dan he...

----------


## Neetje

Haha ja hoor christel, we zagen wel verder ............ mijn huisarts had me een jaar geleden gezegd dat ie die bult zelf weg zou snijden als ik wat minder pijn had in mijn linkerflank, of als de bult zou gaan irriteren.

Meneer zat met zijn oren te klapperen toen ik antwoord gaf op zijn vraag "Hoe gaat het me je?" 

Tja, toen vertelde ik 'm maar het hele verhaal van het laatste jaar, de medicatie, de trauma therapieen, de fysio bezoeken, mijn angsten, mijn wantrouwen, de thuiszorg en alle financiele shit ... etcetera. Ik was vorig jaar januari voor het laatst bij hem geweest.

Ik heb n paar mooie verhuisdozen bewaard dus mocht het zover komen ga ik hier om de hoek wonen, er staat een heel mooi bruggetje met een beetje ruimte eronder.

----------


## christel1

maar jongen toch.... we hebben hier nog een logeerkamer hoor.... we kunnen er altijd een bed opzetten, een salonnetje staat er al, onze lounge bar noemen we het :-) Oei dan was het wel heel lang geleden dat je bij je HA geweest was.... Ik mag volgende week terug gaan, was dinsdag geweest en woensdag kreeg ik via de post een hele resem papieren om in te vullen voor mijn geplande teenoperatie, 't ja kan ik nog eens terug gaan, heb het hem wel al gemakkelijk gemaakt en zelf al mijn medicatie die ik slik al ingevuld, bij reguliere/dagelijkse had ik geen plaats genoeg, heb het dan maar bij "speciale" medicatie gezet... 
Ik denk dat er later veel mensen terug zullen gaan moeten samenwonen met een vriend of goeie vriendin, zonder relatie gewoon omdat het voor veel mensen financieel niet haalbaar zal zijn om nog alleen te wonen... en je ziet hier bij ons al heel veel ouders en kinderen met een cocoonwoning, de ene boven en de andere beneden omdat het ook niet meer betaalbaar is anders om een eigen woning te hebben.... Ik heb al gezegd aan de kinderen dat ik mijn woning aan hen wil verhuren maar ze vinden het te klein.. denk dat ze nog op hun stappen zullen terugkomen als ze gaan zien wat ze maar vinden voor pakweg 500/600 euro op de huurmarkt, niet veel dus.... Mijn dochter gaat direct een huis kopen met haar vriend heeft ze al gezegd maar ja hij heeft al een echt serieuse spaarboek hoor, werkt al 3 jaar, al ge-erfd van grootouders en geld gekregen van zijn ouders dan is het natuurlijk veel makkelijker..want je moet van tegenwoordig al een serieus inkomen hebben willen ze je nog lenen.... knuffel

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Wel een mooie brief dat je toen hebt terug gekregen van dat Vlaams woningfonds  :Confused:  Mooie reclame geven ze wel....... En is inderdaad niet makkelijk voor de gewone mens om goed zonder kopzorgen en zonder te rekenen rond te komen. Als je de huishuren ziet val je inderdaad achterover. Gelukkig zitten wij nog aan een redelijk huishuur 530 euro met water bij voor een nieuwbouw met 2 slaapkamers op 1 ste verdiep. Maar is wel zo dat wij de huisbazin via via kennen. Anders zou het ons ook nooit lukken om nog iets te sparen voor ons voorschot waar we al jaren overdoen. Wij willen ook graag iets kopen vooral voor later. Weet je Christel, 700 euro is redelijk veel en zeker als je er alleen voor staat, maar als je het kan betalen is het beter voor later dan heb je iets van u eigen. Want anders is een mens ook gejost in uwe oude dag. Welk bejaard koppel of mens kan nu van zijn pensioen privé iets huren  :Confused:  tenzij het een sociaal woning is....en dan nog? Wij zijn nu ook aan uitzien voor iets te kopen, maar is niet gemakkelijk. En als je het allemaal krijgt van mama en papa is gemakkelijk! Weet je leven is gewoon duur  :Embarrassment:   :Wink: 


@Neetje,

Ja dat is wel veel 340 euro huur zeker dat je 900 euro inkomsten hebt. Misschien krijg je binnenkort die herziening. En sterkte voor 4 juni.....je zal wel blij zijn dat je van die knobbel verlost bent?

----------


## christel1

Do, 
Nog 4 jaar en mijn huis is afbetaald.... dus dan ben ik er vanaf, ofwel ga ik het verhuren want zoals de maatschappij er nu voorstaat gaat de huizenmarkt hier zeker kelderen... en dag ga ik mijn huis ook niet verkopen. Maar verhuren houdt ook risico's in, als ze niet meer betalen dan sta je daar ook... Maar moest ik echt alleen komen te vallen, als de kinderen buiten zijn (ze gaan iet eeuwig thuisblijven) dan heb ik geen andere keuze, hoe erg het ook mag zijn.

----------


## christel1

Mijn enige zus heeft me ontvriend op FB.... Is de laatste tijd zo'n kreng geworden, niet te doen.... eigenlijk is het altijd al een kreng geweest hoor maar je mag dat niet recht in haar gezicht zeggen. 

Alles wat zij heeft is telkens veel erger dan wat iemand anders heeft.... en zo blijft het spelletje maar duren... Ze heeft oh zoveel pijn in haar rug maar kan wel nog makkelijk 50 km gaan fietsen, wou verdemme dat ik het ook kon met volgens haar veel minder pijn in mijn rug... Ik kan niet meer fietsen, helemaal niet meer... en moest ik het kunnen en ik val eraf dan heb ik gegarandeerd iets gebroken.... En ze kan ook km gaan wandelen zonder problemen, wou dat ik het allemaal ook nog kon. 

Het enige dat ze me altijd verwijt is dat ik alles te danken heb aan mijn "ongezonde levensstijl"... ja ik rook en so what ? 

Ze is gewoon een omhooggevallen trut geworden, haar man zijn ouders waren rijk dus ja ze hebben poen in overvloed en lopen er graag mee te pronken... Etentje met de dokter die haar pijninfilatraties geeft en ook weekendjes weg, staat natuurlijk veel beter dan een etentje in een taverne met de enige zus die je nog hebt he ? Of gewoon maar een broodje gaan eten ? 

Misschien kan ze het ook niet verkroppen dat mijn dochter in tegenstelling tot haar dochter wel een masterdiploma en een bachelor diploma gaat hebben op het einde van dit schooljaar ??? 

Op alles heeft ze ook commentaar, op de kledij van mijn dochter en haar nichtje van bijna 16... dat het nichtje zich niet moest kleden gelijk mijn dochter van in de 20 (precies of ze is al stokoud).... Misschien omdat het 2 heel mooie meisjes zijn en dat ze daarom zo jaloers is omdat haar dochter op die leeftijd een pak overgewicht had en zich nooit zo echt sexy heeft kunnen kleden dan die 2 grieten die ik hier over de vloer lopen heb ??? 

En zij heeft toch oh zo hard moeten werken vroeger bij mijn ouders... ja ja met 6 kinderen was er natuurlijk veel werk, ze is wel vergeten dat ze vanaf haar 15de bij mijn grootouders gedurende 2 jaar gewoond heeft en daarna een jaar op internaat heeft gezeten en de deur al uit was toen ik nog geen 10 was, dus ja wat weet zij nu van wat wij moeten doen hebben thuis, ze was er ook nooit.... 

Wie heeft er ook nog zo'n bitch van een zus eerlijk gezegd ? Gaan we ze samen naar de maan sturen of niet ? Gewoon negeren zal het beste zijn zeker ??? 
En op 17 juli moet ik naar een verjaardagsfeestje van mijn neef waar zij meter van is en een andere broer peter en ik alleen maar tante maar toch word uitgenodigd ??? 't zal pikken maar meer voor haar dan voor mij...

----------


## Neetje

Ik heb niet zo een zus, heb lieve zussen, maar ik heb wel zo iemand gekend die alles en iedereen afzeikte en ziekelijk jaloers was. Nu zeikt ze mij af zoals ze dat ook bij anderen deed. En idd, haar ouders zijn rijk, haar vader heeft meerdere zaakjes. Madam hoefde maar met haar vinger te knikken en ze kreeg haar zin, want papa betaalde wel. Als ze haar zin niet kreeg was ze echt heel kwaad, tegen het histirysche aan ... een verwend kind dus, die altijd haar zin wilde hebben ...

... en daarom zit ik in tweestrijd mbt EK voetbal, enerzijds blij dat zo een toernooi weer gaat beginnen, anderzijds doet het me herinneren aan 2010 toen ik het wk volgde samen met deze dame die mij gouden bergen beloofde ...

 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## christel1

Neetje, 

Koester je zussen dan maar goed hoor als het lieve zijn... Eigenlijk heb ik een heel grote familie maar bijna met niemand nog contact, enkel met de kinderen van mijn overleden tweelingzus daar hebben we allemaal een goeie band mee (mijn kinderen en ik). De rest van de familie kijkt er eigenlijk ook niet naar om ook al waren ze aan het roepen toen mijn zus gestorven is dat ze er heel goed gingen voor zorgen... 

Nog geen dag of nacht zijn ze bij de familie geweest, niet bij mijn oudste zus, niet bij mijn 3 broers... ja bij tantie daar zijn ze altijd welkom, ze hebben hun eigen sleutel en voor zo'n tiener betekent dat wel iets, ze weten dan dat ze echt altijd welkom zijn ook al is er geen kat thuis (nu wel want we hebben een klein poesje gaan halen naar het asiel) en ze weten hier alles staan en moeten niks vragen (behalve geld, dat heb ik ook niet te veel).... 

En Neetje mijn oudste zus is ook zo'n verwend nest hoor... zij denkt van niet en denkt altijd dat ze alles beter weet, beter doet, beter kent.... ja ze kan beter poetsen dan ik (heb er een hekel aan) dus er ligt hier wel eens stof en nu veel rommel van mijn dochter, alle tafels zijn ingenomen met schoolboeken maar het ligt niet vuil, dat is helemaal iets anders. 

Als ik bij mijn oudste zus binnen kom bij haar thuis dan voel ik me precies in een ziekenhuis, alles ligt daar zo hygiênisch proper, geen stofje, stoelen staan waar ze altijd staan, echt niet gezellig.... En ik kan daar niet zo goed tegen eerlijk gezegd... Er staan hier nog verjaardagskaartjes op de schouw van toen mijn zoon verjaard is in april, heb een mandje op de schouw staan waar mijn facturen inzitten die moeten betaald worden (oef is bijna leeg, nog 1 maar te betalen)... en verder staat de afwas er nog van gisterenavond, had er geen zin meer in... zal hem straks doen als ik in de keuken ben om te koken.... 

Neetje zo'n mensen zijn het echt niet waard dat je daar nog gaat om treuren... laat ze los, laat ze naar de maan lopen, loontje komt om zijn boontje, vroeg of laat hoor... 
En mijn oranje speldje ligt al klaar voor mijn hond, een haarspeldje gekregen ergens in NL toen we gingen shoppen, ik zal het hem opsteken als NL wint...

----------


## Sylvia93

> Wie heeft er ook nog zo'n bitch van een zus eerlijk gezegd ? Gaan we ze samen naar de maan sturen of niet ?


Ik heb nog wel een biologische vader die ook een enkeltje maan kan gebruiken haha, misschien hebben ze het samen dan wel naar hun zin  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

hahah ik heb 2 zussen en een moeder die ook mee mogen van mij!!!
maar dan wordt het daar niet zo gezellig hoor syl
en voor 1 dagje mag die man van mij ook ff mee.
tjee, wat een gezeik over die cracklakjes...van t huishoudgeld

----------


## christel1

Amai maar ze mogen wel niet naar de hemel maar wel waar het iets warmer is hoor...
Oesje zo'n gedoe over wat cracklakjes van het huishoudgeld ??? Pfff Koopt hij dan nooit niks van het huishoudgeld eerlijk gezegd ? We zullen toch eens een meidenclubje moeten inrichten, elk weekend ergens anders verblijven en de mannen eens aan de kant laten... Mijn zoon wou me daarnet ook als meid gebruiken, vroeg of hij een bol cornflakes mocht maar ik moest ze hem wel brengen en geven.... No way, hij heeft dit weekend niks gedaan wat ik hem gevraagd heb, het gras staat er nog, de haag is niet gesnoeid, denk dat ik ook in staking ga, enkel koken voor mij en mijn dochter en niet voor hem, het grasmachien op zijn bord zetten of wat gras op zijn bord leggen, misschien snapt hij dan eens dat er ook iets moet gebeuren in een huishouden, maar blijkbaar gaat het niet door zijn grijze hersenmassa... .om te gillen dus.... pfff

----------


## sietske763

ja, mannen kunnen zoooooooooooo moeilijk zijn!

----------


## Suske'52

@ sietske  :Smile:  wil je even mijne houten hamer lenen ???? vd. negatieve energie (man) ....  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hahaha Christel, ik ben voor een bordje gras! Dan ga je wel een foto maken hè, dan willen we uiteraard wel zijn gezicht zien! (op facebook dan :P)

----------


## christel1

@Syl, 
Als ik zoiets op FB zou zetten dan mag je volgende week naar mijn begrafenis komen... Ben daarnet naar de bakker geweest en ik was al stikkapot toen ik thuis kwam.... Dus nu duik ik mijn zetel in en moeten ze me met rust laten en deze avond mag hij met mij al direct naar de winkel rijden en terwijl ik eten maak zal hij het gras MOETEN afrijden of ik kieper zijn eten op het gras, kan hij staan kauwen zoals de koeien het doen... Een beetje lui ja dat is het... Of ik pik een kabel van zijn pc, van de pc naar het scherm dan kan hij ook niet meer gamen he ????

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik doe mee met denkbeeldig iemand naar de maan te sturen...ik denk aan mijn "bovenbuurman" ik bind er een grote vuurpijl aan en dan maar afsteken die lont...wegwezen met mensen die alleen maar druk zijn met zich zelf...bah..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

mijn huis is geen museum...er ligt overal wel wat, maar de mensen zijn er welkom en het gaat om de sfeer toch? mensen met een dikke beurs met geld zijn niet allemaal gelukkig...fijn als je het hebt, maar dan kan je ook een beetje delen....
het is normaal om af en toe te kibbelen met broers of zussen, dat trekt wel bij...ruzie heb ik absoluut gehad, en als ik echt boos ben dan kan ik iemand wel even mijden....te lang boos zijn kost mij energie dus ik probeer dat niet te doen !!!! maar soms vloek ik wel eens hardop...GVD roep ik dan....dit hoort niet maar schijnbaar "lucht" het mij wel op !!! pffff ontlading mensen...hahahahaha ach dat kent toch iedereen....ik ben de heilige Madonna niet, maar ik doe mijn best voor andere mensen....zo nu heb ik wel weer genoeg gekletst...ik moet wegggggggggggggggggg, bye bye...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Sterkte meid...gatdamme dat dat rotjonk nou niet ff zijn mam helpt....hij "denkt" anders maar roep hem maar even tot de orde.. :Frown: ..ik verwacht dat als je iets vraagt iemand dat dezelfde dag nog doet...liever direct natuurlijk, dat vinden we prettig...hahaha  :Big Grin: 
tjeetje...je kan niet alles zelf doen....succes meid....toch een fijne dag met minder pijn....

Liefsssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Raimun

@ Elisabeth....
""..ik ben de Heilige Madonna niet ...""............
Als ik al jouw verhalen en schrijfsels hier lees , ben je toch wel zeer naaste familie van de H. Madonna..!!!!!
Zij was de eenvoud en goedheid zelve !!
Ewel... ook zij zal van tijd wel 'n krachtterm gebuikt hebben denk ik !!
In de Bijbel hebben ze dat echter vergeten te noteren !  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Die is Leuk Raimun wat je zegt....dank je wel.... :Big Grin:  de laatste opmerking....donderwetter wat grappig...haha.. een mens is gevormd door het leven en ik houd veel van mensen en help iedereen heel graag...zo ben ik ook opgevoed...sociaal en goed zijn voor anderen en minder bedeelden en andere culturen! mijn valkuil blijft altijd dat ik teveel met mijn toverstokje wil zwaaien en zelf wel eens ondersneeuw.... :Stick Out Tongue:  dan wordt het tijd voor "mijzelf" en soms is dat genieten, maar het moet nog meer....maar alles op zijn tijd nietwaar? prettige dag Raimun, laat de zon maar schijnen....
ik stond vanmorgen op en ik dacht dat het zaterdag was.....hahahahaha...dat viel tegen...het is AL dinsdag !!!! ehhh goedenmorgen Elisa....wakker worden...
heb het goed, heb het fijn...
Hartelijke groeten van Elisa ;  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

Personeel gezocht ....verloning volgens bekwaamheid ... :Cool: 

'k Zoek een elektricien om de stroom te herstellen tussen mensen die niet meer met elkaar praten,
een oogarts om de boze blik van de mensen te veranderen,
een kunstenaar om een glimlach op het gezicht van de mensen te tekenen,
een metselaar om aan vrede te bouwen,
een wiskundeleraar om opnieuw te leren rekenen op elkaar....
en ook nog een kachel die mijn hartje kan verwarmen en doen smelten...... :Smile:

----------


## gossie

@Raimun,
Dank je voor deze advertentie :Big Grin:  haha :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

> Personeel gezocht ....verloning volgens bekwaamheid ...
> 
> 'k Zoek een elektricien om de stroom te herstellen tussen mensen die niet meer met elkaar praten,
> een oogarts om de boze blik van de mensen te veranderen,
> een kunstenaar om een glimlach op het gezicht van de mensen te tekenen,
> een metselaar om aan vrede te bouwen,
> een wiskundeleraar om opnieuw te leren rekenen op elkaar....
> en ook nog een kachel die mijn hartje kan verwarmen en doen smelten......


Raimun, 
Wat mooi, waar haal je de inspiratie allemaal vandaan?  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> Raimun, 
> Wat mooi, waar haal je de inspiratie allemaal vandaan?


...daar waar jij de jouwe vandaan haalt .. :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Sommige dingen veranderen nooit. Gisterenavond naar mijn ouders op bezoek geweest. Een en al gezeur en respectloos gedrag naar mijn moeder toe. Mijn moeder bijt wel van haar af, maar het helpt niets.  :Mad:  :EEK!: 
Wat is mijn vader toch een moeilijke en gecompliceerde man. Ik heb er niet op gereageerd, het helpt toch niet. 
Afgelopen week hals over kop naar een vriendin van mij geweest waar het ineens niet goed mee ging. Gelukkig heb ik haar op kunnen beuren. 
Wat is nou eigenlijk belangrijk in het leven denk ik dan?
Tjonge, jonge. Soms moet je echt je verstand op nul zetten en je blik op oneindig. 
Zo, ik ben mijn ei weer kwijt.  :Wink: 
Voor iedereen die zich af en toe groen ergert, tijdelijk verstand op nul!

----------


## gossie

> Wat is nou eigenlijk belangrijk in het leven denk ik dan?
> Tjonge, jonge. Soms moet je echt je verstand op nul zetten en je blik op oneindig. 
> Zo, ik ben mijn ei weer kwijt. 
> Voor iedereen die zich af en toe groen ergert, tijdelijk verstand op nul!


Ja ik heb het vandaag ook gedaan.

----------


## Raimun

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ""..je verstand op nul zetten ..""...
heb ik nogal ervaring mee...ben er ook bedreven in !! ( sic )
Laatst echter reed ik ,in die toestand, pardoes door het " rode licht " :Mad: 

Gelukkig stonden de flikken er niet !!  :EEK!: 
De auto die van rechts kwam had toch vrij goede remmen hoorde ik !!
Ik dacht nog bij mezelf :: heeft die effe geluk .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

awel Raimun dat is me nu ook al overkomen se, meestal ofwel 's morgens en mijn lichten nog half dicht zijn of 's avonds als ook mijn verstand op 0 staat....

----------


## dotito

> Sommige dingen veranderen nooit. Gisterenavond naar mijn ouders op bezoek geweest. Een en al gezeur en respectloos gedrag naar mijn moeder toe. Mijn moeder bijt wel van haar af, maar het helpt niets. 
> Wat is mijn vader toch een moeilijke en gecompliceerde man. Ik heb er niet op gereageerd, het helpt toch niet. 
> 
> Voor iedereen die zich af en toe groen ergert, tijdelijk verstand op nul!


Awel Jolanda, ik kan nu is goed in jou situatie komen se. Bij mij is dat ook al jaar en dag zo, en plezant is anders. Ook al heb je het ergens in u leven een plaatsje gegeven. Toch is het met momenten niet altijd makkelijk om mee om te gaan. En reageren op zo'n mensen helpt inderdaad niet!! Dan is beste je verstand even op nul zetten.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Do,
Ja, dat kun je nog het beste doen, net wat je zegt. Maar leuk is inderdaad anders.  :EEK!:  
Jij ook veel wijsheid en sterkte gewenst, het is soms best heel moeilijk. 
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

> ""..je verstand op nul zetten ..""...
> heb ik nogal ervaring mee...ben er ook bedreven in !! ( sic )
> Laatst echter reed ik ,in die toestand, pardoes door het " rode licht "
> 
> Gelukkig stonden de flikken er niet !! 
> De auto die van rechts kwam had toch vrij goede remmen hoorde ik !!
> Ik dacht nog bij mezelf :: heeft die effe geluk ..


@ Raimun,
Je hebt een beschermengel op je schouder gehad. Gelukkig is het goed afgelopen.  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

hmmm vandaag een paar boze mails verstuurd om mijn ramen die nog altijd niet hersteld zijn eens onder hun vijs te geven dus, die kerel denkt dat ik zijn job ga doen, ik zou moeten contact opnemen met de leverancier van HUN ramen en ik zou hem op de hoogte moeten houden, ik weet zelfs nog niet wie hun leverancier is met wie ze werken, ik heb met hen een contract getekend en niet met hun leverancier, zij moeten maar zien dat de spullen die ze afleveren aan de mensen voldoende kwaliteit hebben/zijn... dat is mijn probleem niet maar zijn probleem.
Dan ook boze brief gestuurd naar het ziekenhuis ivm de steunzolen die zogezegd "terugbetaald" werden door de zorgkas/mutualiteit maar waarvoor ik nu voor mij en mijn dochter samen nog eens 102 euro mag voor ophoesten en ook 48 euro voor een loopschoen na mijn voetoperatie waarvan er ook geen tussenkomst is.... Heb de ombudsdienst van het ziekenhuis aangesproken, als een orthopedist zegt dat er om de 2 jaar tussenkomst is van de mutualiteit/zorgkas, terugbetaling dan versta ik geen 52 euro opleg maar wel volledige terugbetaling hoor en een schoen die je nodig hebt om terug te leren lopen vind ik ook geen luxe maar pure noodzaak. 

Hopelijk bellen ze me snel terug, heb nog 2 weken om de rekeningen te betalen van het ziekenhuis en anders ga ik wel eens tot daar om de situatie te bespreken. Op de facturatiedienst begrepen ze mijn probleem wel en dat dokters niet kunnen "voorspellen" wat een operatie kost daar kan ik inkomen maar dat ze niet weten dat iedereen 52 euro zelf moet ophoesten voor steunzolen dat kunnen ze wel weten en zeker de bandagist, eigenlijk doet die bandwerk, op 5 minuten binnen en buiten, papier voor je neus, ondertekenen, we dachten dat dit voor ontvangst was van de steunzolen, staat er in kleine lettertjes op dat je akkoord gaat met het betalen van 52 euro terwijl je geen tijd gekregen hebt om het papier te bekijken, laat staan te lezen.... Dus ja eventjes boos geweest, ook nog een mail gestuurd voor de herstelling van mijn dak, morgen eens bellen maar het is bouwverlof dus ja dat wordt weer uitstel, ne mens zou van minder grijs haar krijgen zeker ????? pfff niet te doen gewoon, geld neerleggen mag je wel maar service ???? dat kennen ze niet meer hoor...;

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel,
Niet leuk. De kleine lettertjes die moet je goed in de gaten houden. Het is wel geen stijl dat je daar nog zo veel voor moet betalen terwijl je niet zonder kunt. Het is geen luxe, dat vind ik iets anders.
Succes met het regelen van de rompslomp.

----------


## dotito

pff....op 3 maand 3kg bijgekomen van de hydrocortisone vind ik eigenlijk niet leuk. Ik die heel veel moeite heb gedaan om mijn kilo's eraf te krijgen, en nu bestaat de kans dat ik kan bijkomen door vocht op te houden. Tja zal me er maar moeten bij neerleggen zeker  :Confused:  Dr. C had gezegd dat dat vooral in begin is, maar dat ik toch op mijn eten moet letten. Anders bestaat de kans dat ik nog meer bijkom. Gelukkig ben ik iemand die gezond eet en die naar haar eten kijkt. Maar plezant is anders...... :Frown:   :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Als je cortisone neemt Do dan is het belangrijk om weinig zoute producten te eten of ook geen zout te gebruiken want de cortisone en zout, dan ga je zeker vocht ophouden. En nee het is niet fijn dat je al 3 kg verdikt bent en zo op je lijn let. 
Ik was na een longontsteking 8 kilo bijgekomen door een overdosis cortisone, maar het was dat of stikken. Het was vooral water dat ik ophield en heb dan ook een vochtafdrijver gevraagd aan de huisarts en dat heeft me echt heel veel geholpen. En ook een eetlustremmer want van cortisone ga je meer eten maar die heb ik maar 1 maand genomen en alles was weg van overgewicht en vocht. 
Maar dr C zal wel weten met wat hij bezig is en na het tijdje mogen de meeste patiënten minder nemen, dus dat komt wel goed hoor..

----------


## dotito

Ja ja.....komt wel goed, gelukkig gaat het er achteraf terug af, alé dat heeft Dr. C toch gezegd als je ermee stopt. Maar dat minderen is nog niet voor kort want mijn cortisol waardes staan heel laag. En is ook niet leuk dat mijn buik zo wat opgeblazen is, voel het ook aan mijn broeken. Ach gezondheid is voornaamste op dit moment "toch". Misschien kan ik ook van die vochtafdrijvers vragen. Heb al van die speciale thee gaan halen, maar als het gaat helpen?  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Na een koude nacht, eergisteren, merkte we dat de verwarming niet werkte.  :Frown:  Ik in de stress, (twee jaar geleden was dat ook, en heeft het een hele tijd geduurt voor het euvel verholpen was). 
De monteur is net geweest, en gelukkig was het een akkefietje.  :Smile:  
Hopenlijk blijft de verwarming nu goed draaien, en heb ik mij voorniks zo druk gemaakt.  :EEK!:

----------


## christel1

Jolanda, moeten jullie de verwarming al aansteken ? Hier is het nog heel warm, ook 's nachts, al de ramen staan hier open van de living en van de slaapkamers... en dat zal nog wel een tijdje zo blijven, ze geven de hele week nog mooi weer.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel,
Nee, de thermostaat staat ingesteld op 20.5 graden (ben aan het minderen, stond op 21). Ben nogal een koukleum. Als de temperatuur binnen na een koude nacht daaronder komt slaat automatisch de verwarming aan. 
De verwarming heeft overigens nog niet gedraaid hoor, daar was inderdaad het weer te goed voor.

----------


## sietske763

> Ja ja.....komt wel goed, gelukkig gaat het er achteraf terug af, alé dat heeft Dr. C toch gezegd als je ermee stopt. Maar dat minderen is nog niet voor kort want mijn cortisol waardes staan heel laag. En is ook niet leuk dat mijn buik zo wat opgeblazen is, voel het ook aan mijn broeken. Ach gezondheid is voornaamste op dit moment "toch". Misschien kan ik ook van die vochtafdrijvers vragen. Heb al van die speciale thee gaan halen, maar als het gaat helpen?


Hey Dootje.......lieverd!
Groene thee capsules drijven ook het vocht af.....en stimuleert de verbranding!
mij bevallen ze prima.....je voelt ze gewoon werken!
je moet de eerste dagen veel plassen en je voelt je maag en damen in beweging gaan na inname,
de thee vind ik niet goed, maar de capsules dus wel...en meerdere mensen die ik dit als tip gaf, zijn helemaal tevreden...
je moet ong. 900 mg per dag hebben.
ik heb ze uit een natuurwinkel (""De Tuinen"")eigen merk is nu in de aanbieding...ruim 400 mg per caps. en dan 60 st. voor 7.95, goed voor 1 maand (2 x 1)

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik voel me gefrustreerd omdat iemand mij niet los wil laten, terwijl ik verder wil en ga met mijn leven, verder gaat het prima  :Big Grin: 

Voor een ieder die zich gefrustreerd voelt, ga schreeuwen, zich keihard mee met muziek, teken iets geks, ga lekker ontspannen in bad liggen, bel een goede vriend of vriendin of ga lekker de natuur in want daar is zoveel prachtigs te zien!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Als jij er klaar mee bent met die persoon dan is het verrekte lastig dat iemand aan je blijft trekken...hij of zij wil door middel van een elastiek aan je vastgekleefd zitten, maar soms is het "te laat" je probeert de dingen te verwerken en door te gaan met je leven en dan moet je losgelaten worden...als er geen wederzijdse "liefde" meer is dan is het beter om elkaar een tijd niet meer te zien....tenzij het om een moeder of vader of ander gezinslid gaat, maar dan "nog" heb je tijd voor jezelf nodig....sterkte ermee meid, want het is heel moeilijk....verdriet is intens, maar het geeft je kracht, maar jij bent een pittige meid, dus tijd voor "leuke" dinge die je energie geven en je vrolijk maken...dat verdien je....doegieeeeeeeeeeeee lalalalalalala...trek je mooie jurk maar aan en dans alles van je af dit weekend of wanneer dan ook....
ehhh als ik frustraties heb dan ga ik het bos in, koop wat leuks, of ga SOPPEN ( in huis) :P woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hoe gek kun je zijn....maar als het maar helpt....
doe datgene waar jij je goed bij voelt...maar dat doe je al....dag Top vrouw.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

Na jaren oefenen lukt het me aardig , te leven volgens de *Z.O.H.* methode..
met in achtname natuurlijk van de " *K.I.S.S.* regel !  :Cool:

----------


## christel1

*KISS* voor mijn betekent dit, keep it simple and stupid...

----------


## Raimun

> *KISS* voor mijn betekent dit, keep it simple and stupid...


_Ik speel het persoonlijker  Keep It simple , stupid_

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik "haat" afkortingen..... :Big Grin:  soms snap ik er helemaal geen bal van....kan het iets duidelijker a.u.b. ja sorry hoor... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik ben er niet zo van op de hoogte....

KISS?....kus dan maar...woehaaaaaaaaaaa  :Big Grin:  sorry ik voel mij wat melig....

----------


## Raimun

Oeiii Oeii , mijn dierbare  :Wink:  Elisabeth ....
geen haar op m'n dierbaar hoofdje (ben wel redelijk kaal  :Wink:  ) durft er ook maar 'n luttele
seconde aan denken , om jouw "" haat "" over m'n bolleke te halen !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ik zal jouw " meligheid " dus niet langer v'den..laat staan op de pr. stellen  :Smile: 
Bij deze dan ook mijn uitv. wlgmnd verontsch. , indien dit afk.
gedoe , jouw dag naar de kl. geholpen heeft !! :Embarrassment:  
Ter zake dan .. 
*Z.O.H.*...
*Z*ien *O*ordelen..*H*andelen !!
Dit is 'n beproefde / noodzakelijke overlevingstechniek in onze " Big Brother " wereld.

*ZIEN*..verzamelen van informatie vormt de basis tot inzicht !
*OORDELEN*..het objectief oordeel omtrend datgene wat je met 'n scherpe blik gezien hebt.. 
( vraagt enige oefening  :Cool:  )
*HANDELEN* ..is doen , op basis van jouw besluit i.v.m. het voorgaande !

Meestal gaat dit zeer snel ( enkele min. )..
Soms echter , is het aangewezen iets meer tijd in acht te nemen..dat leer je wel 
als je met je k..tegen de l.. loopt , of je f...degelijk verbr...., waarbij je dan in z..en a..komt te zitten ...
( situatie die je natuurlijk weer oplost met de Z.O.H. methode !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ).
Dat hoort nu eenmaal bij het leerproces .. :Smile: 

_Vermoedelijk heb ook jij hierin enige ervaring hé !! _ 

*K.I.S.S.*..is reeds onthuld ...het dient echter onlosmknd. met het vorige verb. te wrdn. ..
ten einde het hndln. doeltrffnd..te laten vrlpn. en de ev. gevolgen tot 'n min. te herleiden  :Wink: 

*Keep I*t *S*imple *S*tupid !! 
( waarbij de laatste 'koosnaam ', aan mij helaas niet vreemd is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

In de veronderstelling( lees : stille hoop ! ) dat deze verduidelijking enig soelaas biedt aan jouw humeur  :Embarrassment: , 
ten einde jouw dag vandaag alsnog in redelijke stemming te laten verlpn. (shit!ik doe het weer hé  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) ..
en alzo weer te mogen genieten van jouw gebruikelijke , spreekwoordelijke ,opgewekte en heerlijk opwekkende replieken....

Grtjs.... :Embarrassment:  
Raimun .

----------


## Raimun

Vandaag weer op bezoek geweest bij mijn psychiater,
beweert de goede man dood leuk 
dat ik een gespleten persoonlijkheid heb,  :EEK!: 

maar daar geloven wij niets van . :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

> Vandaag weer op bezoek geweest bij mijn psychiater,
> beweert de goede man dood leuk 
> dat ik een gespleten persoonlijkheid heb, 
> 
> maar daar geloven wij niets van .


@ Hé bah, Raimun, ik kan mij voorstellen dat je daar niet op zat te wachten.  :EEK!:  
Dat was verre van aangenaam dan, het bezoek aan je psychiater.
Ik hoop dat je het een beetje van je af kan zetten. Dit helpt jou ook niet echt. Vind het rot voor je.  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

Raimun is gewoon een onnozel menneken gelijk we het hier zeggen en een psy die kan dat niet begrijpen want die zijn abnormaal geboren en dan iemand die echt normaal is, zeggen ze ervan dat hij een gespleten persoonlijkheid heeft ??? 
Niks van aantrekken jongen, dat komt wel goed, doe maar verder gelijk je bezig bent, lol maken en toch nog proberen te genieten van het leven...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Raimun.... :Wink:  dank voor je toelichting....ongemerkt gebruiken heel veel mensen afkortingen...mede door het gebruik van de sms-taal met de mobieltjes wordt de nederlandse taal soms gewoon verkwanseld en ik zal mij er ook zeker aan "schuldig" maken... :Stick Out Tongue:  Zien/Oordelen/Handelen komt goed van pas bij ons leerproces...eigenlijk wel mooi allemaal...het zal zeker gebruikt worden bij workshops van bedrijven en andere doeleinden!!! nuttig dus....ik hoorde pas geleden een leraar op de tv en die gebruikte het woord "B E R T" bij zijn leerlingen....helaas heb ik het niet onthouden...jammer...de leerlingen moeten dit woord gebruiken indien ze het nodig hebben....B is van Boos zijn E van Evalueren? de R van Relaxen? en de T van Terug....en zo zullen er meer nuttige tips zijn...mooi....

je bent een gespleten persoonlijkheid? hoe stond je zelf eigenlijk in dit verhaal? vond je het vreemd/schokkend of anders... :Wink: ...alles is mogelijk....geen mens is hetzelfde en allemaal hebben we wel iets....ik zou er geen trauma door krijgen....je schoont je huis, en je doet je dingen...soms moeten we overleven en voor onze geest kunnen mensen terecht bij een instantie....vroeger was dat not done, maar tegenwoordig is het eigenlijk heel normaal toch? ik vindt het knap als mensen beseffen en proberen om iets aan hun situatie te doen... :Big Grin:  toen ik lang geleden in het ziekenhuis lag ben ik even een aantal sessies geholpen door een medisch maatschappelijk werkster....ik had er wel wat aan...misschien moet een mens dit vaker doen, maar ik vond het welletjes....echter had ik er "wel" wat van geleerd....soms vervalt een mens terug in zijn oude gedrag en dan moet je beseffen dat het anders "moet"....althans dan trap ik mijzelf weer voor mijn derriere....haha  :Big Grin:  zeg Raimun...gespleten of niet.....van jou wijsheden leer ik ook...dank daarvoor.... :Embarrassment: 

ik was een half uur geleden zo boos....ik drukte schijnbaar op een verkeerde knop van de laptop en plotseling was mijn mail helemaal weg, daar baalde ik giga van... :Mad:  dat had ik nooit met mijn oude vertrouwde computer...dit reageert veel sneller...dus opletten geblazen..maa rik wil te snel zijn en dan rammel je de woorden op het toetsenbord....pfffffffffffffff ik kon wel met een plastic hamer tegen de laptop aanknallen.....niet doen Elisa zeg ik dan....afkoelennnnnnnnnnnnn wijffie....grrrrrrrrrr  :Big Grin: ....de koffie was lauw, de hond zeurde en mijn heup ook....ehh iets teveel na mijn ochtendwandeling waar ik steevast bekaf van thuis kom.....maar als ik weer wat uitrust dan zakt de bui weer ( letterlijk) haha...het hoosde buiten....nou lieve mensen....een nieuwe dag met nieuwe kansen zeg ik maar....voor de Nederlanders...neem je "stemrecht" en zeg niet dat je geen "zin" hebt want dat vindt ik verdorven!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
prettige dag....

Warme groeten van Elisa.....het wordt herfstig buiten.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Gisteren echt iets vervelend voorgehad... 
Er ging iemand naar mijn dak komen kijken, en de afspraak was normaal gemaakt voor 10 uur 's morgens. Ik zit hier gelijk een kieken te wachten van half tien tot half elf en geen kat te zien, dus ja gaan verder werken aan de zolder. 
Rond kwart voor vier hadden mijn dochter en ik er genoeg van en we gaan samen in bad. Ik was iets vergeten beneden dus in mijn blootje naar beneden met een handdoek rond mij, mijn haar vol schuim, en wat zie ik, de man die om 10 uur moest komen die hier voor de deur stond. 
Dus bijna in mijn blootje open gedaan, me ge-excuseerd en gevraagd of hij eventjes kon wachten, ik moest mijn haar nog uitspoelen en me aankleden natuurlijk en het was dan nog een franstalige dus heb ik mijn frans nog eens goed kunnen oefenen. 
Daarna vond ik het wel hilarisch natuurlijk maar op dat moment niet echt... de buren kunnen hier goed denken, nu laat ze al iemand binnen juist met een handdoek om en ze roddelen hier al zo graag... :-) nou ja als ze van mij roddelen, roddelen ze niet van een ander zeker ?

----------


## Raimun

Blijkbaar zitten alle Nederlanders nu aan de buis gekluisterd ?
Nieuwsgierig naar de uitslag , in de stille hoop dat zij alsnog voor de juiste (sic !) gestemd hebben .. :Cool: 

De opkomst was blijkbaar naar verwachting : goed ! 65 %
In examentermen , is dit ruim voldoende  :Wink: 
De stoelendans ( zeteldans dat zit 'n beetje comfortabeler denk ik  :Frown:  ) kan beginnen...
leuk spelletje ..questie van in beweging te blijven hé , want rust roest !!..
en vastgeroeste politiekers daar hebben we al teveel exemplaren van rondlopen !! ((..ook in België  :Wink:  )) .

Wilders echter zal z'n g.. extra moeten oplichten..
ze hebben blijkbaar de poten van onder zijne stoel gezaagd !! :Cool: 
Spijtig natuurlijk voor de r.....aanhang....doch troost U...hij zal keihard terug komen ( zegt hij toch !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

Dus : Brussel !!...
feest nog niet te hard !! de beer z'n vel is nog niet binnen ,
wij hebben hier ook nog 'n paar van die exemplaren rond lopen !  :Wink: 

Europa kan weer effe adem halen en nog 'n tijdje verder klommelen met de Euro-dans .....
Da's tenminste eens iets anders dan die stoelen dans ...
alhoewel dat toch meer lijkt op :: met onze poten rammelen ...en dat doet pijn hé !!  :Mad: 

VVD en PVDA gaan er blijkbaar op vooruit !!??...
bijgevolg is het nodig mijn idee over de ijver van mijn Noorderburen bij te stellen 
( niet dat ik dat al onderschatte hoor !! 'k zou nog niet durven  :Smile:  )

Zoals Elisabeth... heb ook ik soms wel moeite met die afkortingen....dus gok ik maar ......
_Vanaf Van Daag....Plus Volgende Dagen Arbeiten !!!_ 

Dat belooft ,m'n beste buren !!..ik wens jullie veel moed...en vooral : "" LOON NAAR ARBEID ""

Wees getroost ; in oktober zijn jullie Zuiderburen de pineut ..'t is dan wel op kleinere schaal ..plaatselijk..
dat wij 'n mondje mogen meespreken ..
Of wij dan veel in de melk te brokken hebben , mag Joost weten ...
Wij moeten er wel onze welverdiende zondagsrust voor opofferen  :Mad:  

'n Mens zou van minder ziek worden hé ..

Gelukkig zitten wij hier dan op het juiste forum om elkaar 'n hart onder de riem te steken..'n pleister op de wonde te leggen....
om met moed der wanhoop , de hand aan de spade te slaan en........... :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> Vandaag weer op bezoek geweest bij mijn psychiater,
> beweert de goede man dood leuk 
> dat ik een gespleten persoonlijkheid heb, 
> 
> maar daar geloven wij niets van .


@Jolanda ..Elisabeth..Cristel ..

" wij " danken jullie voor de onroerende meelevende bemoediging  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> Raimun is gewoon een onnozel menneken gelijk we het hier zeggen en een psy die kan dat niet begrijpen want die zijn abnormaal geboren en dan iemand die echt normaal is, zeggen ze ervan dat hij een gespleten persoonlijkheid heeft ??? 
> Niks van aantrekken jongen, dat komt wel goed, doe maar verder gelijk je bezig bent, lol maken en toch nog proberen te genieten van het leven...


Hej Christel ...
Streektalen zijn soms verwarrend hé ...
ben dus 'ns gaan opzoeken wat jij in het Buggenhouts bedoeld met :
...."" _een gewoon onnozel menneke_ "" ...

Heb ik daar iets gevonden zeg !! ...teveel om te onthouden  :Wink: 
Had er wel geen flauw vermoeden van , dat ik zo veelzijdig ben  :EEK!: 
..lees maar ...

onnozel
onnozel bijv.naamw.Uitspraak: [ɔˈnozəl] 1) een beetje dommer dan je eigenlijk bent Voorbeeld: `Doe toch niet zo onnozel, dat weet je best!` 2) als je gemakkelijk iemand vertrouwt en iets gelooft Synoniem: naïef ...
Gevonden op http://www.woorden.org/woord/onnozel

2.onnozel
bête, halfzacht, lichtgelovig, nes, schaapachtig, schlemielig, simpel, sullig, argeloos, dom, imbeciel, kinderachtig, naïef, suf onervaren, onschuldig onbeduidend doodgewoon, onverwacht
Gevonden op http://www.woorden-boek.nl/woord/onnozel

3.onnozel
("verouderd") onschuldig dom, naïef. niet ernstig. (van een ding) onbeduidend, onbelangrijk tweede betekenisomschrijving.
Gevonden op http://nl.wiktionary.org/wiki/onnozel

4.ONNOZEL
1) Abderitisch 2) Afgestompt 3) Arm van geest 4) Argeloos 5) Achterlijk 6) Absurd 7) Breinloos 8) Belachelijk 9) Bête 10) Dwaas 11) Daas 12) Dom 13) Dazig 14) Ezelachtig 15) Eenvoudig 16) Eendachtig 17) Flauw 18) Futiel 19) Geesteloos 20) Gek 21) Groen 22) Hersenloos 23) Halzerig 24) Innocent 25) I...
Gevonden op http://www.mijnwoordenboek.nl/puzzel...boek/ONNOZEL/1

Wees maar gerustgesteld !!...
" ik " trek het mij niet aan hoor ...zal het ook 'ns aan den "andere" vragen  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Maar nee Raimun, zo moet je dat niet verstaan. Je bent gewoon grappig in je uitspraken enzo, ik zeg dat tegen de kinderen ook soms hoor als ze zot aan het doen zijn en ook ja je dommer voordoen dan je eigenlijk bent, daarmee kan je het wel vergelijken. 
Ik vind je gewoon een megacoole kerel die grapjes kan maken maar ook heel serieus kan zijn en heel begrijpend. 
Dus het heeft niks te maken met dom, stom enzo, gewoon heel grappig en funny

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Ik heb moeten lachen om je avontuur....( inzake dak)  :Big Grin:  hahahahahahahaha...potdikke....komt de persoon eerst niet opdagen op de juiste tijd.....vervolgens zit je lekker relaxed in je badkuip met dochterlief en dan gaat de deurbel....knap dat je open doet....hahahahahahaha...onze schone badlady met schuim in het haar...het kon wel een reclame spotje zijn....hey lief..... :Wink:  ik hoop dat het goed gekomen is met je dak en wat leuk dat je de Franse taal kon spreken....Au revoir Madam... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun: hahahahahaha ook om "jou" moest ik lachen echt waar. :Big Grin: ..geweldig dat je alles ging opzoeken na de "letterlijke" betekenis van de woorden....heel mooi dank je wel...en wat de politiek betreft....dat moet doorgaan...ik had tot 01.15 uur gekeken en daarna was ik zo moe, er was nog geen einde...het klokje gaat wel om 7.00 uur..... :Stick Out Tongue:  na bed na bed zei duimelot.... :Wink:  
"JIJ" bent inderdaad een "veelzijdige" man....Mooi toch?  :Big Grin:  fijne dag

Christel zegt het leuk op 13/9 om 0.9.33 u ik ben het met haar "eens" !  :Wink:  Groetjes...

----------


## sietske763

wahahhahaahha.........................en ik maar denken dat Raimun de enige ""normale"" hier op het forum was.......

sorry Raimun......maarre..... ondanks je etiketje, ben je een echte kanjer!!!

En je hebt t weer voor elkaar.......vandaag dus weer gelachen....dus ook weer geleefd..en de humor ligt ook op t forum, als deze niet op straat te vinden is....

----------


## sietske763

> Vandaag weer op bezoek geweest bij mijn psychiater,
> beweert de goede man dood leuk 
> dat ik een gespleten persoonlijkheid heb, 
> 
> maar daar geloven wij niets van .


sorry, antwoord; zie bovenstaand

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Dank je lieverd, geloof dat de boodschap bij betreffende persoon is aangekomen  :Smile: 
En vervelend he als je per ongeluk iets verkeerd doet en de hele mail ineens weg is, heb ik ook wel eens gehad...
Zeker nieuwe dag, nieuwe kansen, gelukkig wel  :Wink: 

@ Raimun,
Leuke manier zeg die zoh and kiss  :Wink: 
Ah vervelend dat gesprek met psych niet naar wens ging, kijken of je bij een andere terecht kan?

@ Christel,
Ah altijd vervelend als werklui veel later komen dan afgesproken, gebeurd helaas wel erg vaak... sjah ach laat de buren maar roddelen  :Wink: 

Lol veel humor hier naast alle serieuzere zaken gelukkig  :Smile: 

Heb niks af te reageren, zou alleen erg graag terug naar belgie gaan...

----------


## Raimun

@ Luus ...
"Wij" Belgen heten jouw welkom  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

> @ Luus ...
> "Wij" Belgen heten jouw welkom


Oepsss !! het spreekwoordelijke zetduiveltje heeft weer toegeslagen !!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

"" Wij Belgen heten JOU welkom !! natuurlijk  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Grrr..... :Mad:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Ik ben pissig op enkele collega's van mijn man.
Ik draai ze met alle liefde de nek om.  :Mad:  Mijn man doet zijn werk met een groot verantwoordelijkheidsgevoel en dan zijn er altijd van die gasten bij, die menen dat ze respectloos met anderen om kunnen gaan. 
Die zou je toch... :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Hé, hier kan ik tenminste eens flink tekeer gaan.

----------


## christel1

Dat ik een kieken heb van een zoon wist ik al lang maar nu nog ondervonden dat ik een kieken heb van een schoondochter ? 
Als ze tegen mij zeggen, we komen terug de 19de, om 1u20 landen dan is dat wel deze nacht en niet morgennacht, ben ik voor piet snot naar Zaventem gereden. Ik was er nog nooit op klaarlichte dag geweest, laat staan 's nachts en dan in het terugkomen na dat ik ze aan de lijn had gehad ben ik nog serieus verloren gereden, zat op de E19 ipv de A12 en in Mechelen dan een omleiding waar ik niet meer wist waar ik aan het rijden was, wel een gps hoor, maar die van mijn zoon en die kan ik niet bedienen. 
Denk dat ze deze nacht, allé volgende nacht een ander kieken zullen mogen optrommelen om hen te gaan halen of ze kunnen met de 1ste trein terug naar huis komen. 
Ik ben pissed verdemme zoals Jolanda pfff

----------


## dotito

@Jolanda,

Kan je best begrijpen Jo dat je zulke mensen de nek wel kan omdraaien  :EEK!:  Je hebt altijd/overal zo van die mensen die mensen die geen RESPECT kennen. Haat ik trouwens ook! 

@Christel,

Ja de 19de en 1u 20. is volgens mij ook vannacht en niet morgen. En zaventem is dan niet zo makkelijk met al die drukte  :Confused:  KINDEREN hé  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  alé kinderen zo klein zijn ze ook al niet meer, hopelijk ben je al wat minder pissed  :Confused:   :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jolanda,
Helaas zijn er van die mensen die geen respect tonen, jammer, kan je helaas weinig aan doen.

@ Christel,
Ja zou ook denken vanmorgen en niet morgen, maar idd niet leuk om voor jan doedel heen en weer te reizen naar waar je niet bekend bent... 

Nou ik kan weer zien dat ik een week weg was hier thuis GRRRR en ik kan niet geloven dat sommige mensen voor de leukheid andere mensen pijn doen, maar das een ander verhaal...

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, ja ik kan mij ook héél goed voorstellen dat je "pissig" was. Dat zou ik ook geweest zijn. Inderdaad, soms zijn het kuikens!

@ Do, ik kan mij ook groen en geel ergeren aan respectloos gedrag. Maar ja, wat een ander doet heb je niet in de hand. Je eigen reactie daarop wel. Maar nu werd ik even echt boos. Ik vond het onrechtvaardig.

----------


## Raimun

@ Christel .....
ik meen dat jij het toch verkeerd begrepen hebt  :Smile: 

Zij komen de 19° terug ... dan versta ik dat ze vandaag ( 19°) daar vertrekken....
dus vannacht in Zaventem landen om 01u20!! 
Of als je wil morgenvroeg ( de 20° ) om 01u20 !!
Gewone logica , of lezen wat er staat  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

ik ben voor Chris... :Big Grin: 
volgens mij heeft zij gelijk... :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

> ik ben voor Chris...
> volgens mij heeft zij gelijk...


_ik geef vrouwen (meestal) altijd gelijk ..  behalve als ze ongelijk hebben 
heeft geen zin om dan te argumenten..ze blijven toch overtuigd van hun gelijk_ 
..juist hé Sietske  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

:Smile: ja Raimun, je hebt gelijk....... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

*ik ben behoorlijk efustreerd......*

om 'n ordentelike leesbare tekst op dit forum te overen slaik verrot op m'n toetsenbord ..het ziet er al niet me uit ...( toetsenbord niet en tekst ook niet ! )

ofwel verschinensommige etters ne..o de spatie doet het niet ..of weetik watnog llemaal......

dt is dus ht reultt , wanerik ewoo en zelfs langzamer typ dat ik normaal doe !! :EEK!: 

chappeau voor wie het kan ontcijfeen !!!!  :Big Grin: 

( alle vorige mails heb ik dus telkens woord per woord gecorrigeerd .. :Frown:  !

De hele zaak ..pc .laptop..gmail...tekstverwerker ..enz....werkt normaal ,
behalve op dit forum manifesteerd zich dit pobleem ra !! ra !!
heeft nog iemand dit probleem !!  :Frown: 
( dacht dat Christel et ook ooit vermeld heeft ?? )

----------


## sietske763

YES!!!!!
nog iemand met t zelfde probleem
typ me suf.....
allemaal letters en spties dioe overslaan enz enz en veel fouten waar ik niets aan kan doen

heb het eerdergehad, 2 mnd geleden ofzo en toen was de site gehackt, heb het leontien al ghezegd, maar geen reactie gekregen, miss als jij het ook even meldt??

----------


## sietske763

nou, heb leotien ff laten zin water gevbeurt als je niets verbetert....
ik kap ermee, tis zo geen doen!!
slaapze, raimun en jootje!

----------


## Raimun

> Grrr..... Ik ben pissig op enkele collega's van mijn man.
> Ik draai ze met alle liefde de nek om.  Mijn man doet zijn werk met een groot verantwoordelijkheidsgevoel en dan zijn er altijd van die gasten bij, die menen dat ze respectloos met anderen om kunnen gaan. 
> Die zou je toch...
> Hé, hier kan ik tenminste eens flink tekeer gaan.


Je hebt nu eenmaal mensen die " lomp geboren worden "...en nooit iets hebben bijgeleerd!! :EEK!: 
Je moet ze maar tegen het lijf lopen hé .. :Mad:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Lieve schatten....wat gebeurd er allemaal als ik een dagje niet verschijn?  :Big Grin: 

Jolanda: somige collega's zijn dus gewoon respectloze kloothommels... :Stick Out Tongue:  

Christel: ik vindt het heel akelig dat "jij" met je zere lijf zo'n eind hebt gereden om de kinderen op te halen...vreselijk....duidelijk geen goede communicatie...die jongeren denken anders....het is mij ook 1x overkomen...verdwalen op de terugweg, en alleen naar huis rijden..de volgende dag ging ik dus "niet" naar Schiphol.... :Embarrassment:  ik hoop dat de kinderen veilig weer thuis zijn en dat je ze nog even lekker uitkaffert, en daarna een dikke knuffel kan geven!!!! dag mop...

Raimun: wat jij zegt is "ook" een optie.... :Wink: 

een tijdje geleden waren er plop geluiden op de site....maar daar is aan gewerkt en dat is "goed" gekomen!!!...heb geduld...als iets niet lukt dan is de enige optie om uit te loggen en enige uren weg te blijven....wat letters betreft...mij is het overkomen dat ik 1 letter ingedrukt had van de laptop en dat daardoor de boel niet meer goed werkte....dus grote typeproblemen....zeer frustrerend, maar er komt altijd een oplossing...gisteren hoorde ik op de tv dat er problemen waren met microsoft explorer...dit zou met 3 weken opgelost moeten zijn...deze kunnen computers kraken etc...als je een goede firewall hebt en andere beveiliging zit het wel goed....ik ben geen computer genie...bij mij zal dus van alles "mis" kunnen gaan....succes allemaal...niet wanhopen...als er iets gemeld wordt na de leiding toe dan wordt dit (eventuele) probleem zo spoedig mogelijk verholpen, maar realiseer je dat het soms wel dagen kan duren.....succes allemaal..houd de moed erin...schelden/zeuren lucht op  :Big Grin: , en dan moeten we ons koppie weer gaan gebruiken toch?  :Big Grin:  deze muts (ikke) weet het ook niet, maar ik blijf alert als dat kan....fijne dag met minder regen....en ik hoop dat iedereen weer gauw na tevredenheid kan schrijven via dit Forum...

Liefs Elisa.... :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo iedereen,
Ik weet niet hoe het zit met die computerproblemen. 
Mijn man (heeft er verstand van) zegt, als je je computer goed beveiligd hebt kan er niet zo veel gebeuren. Hij vind wat ze op het nieuws hebben gezegd overdreven. Daar ga ik dan maar op af. 
Vind het trouwens evengoed eng, maar ja, ik heb dan ook helemaal geen verstand van computers.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Raimun en Sietske,
Hm vervelend en raar dat het forum bij jullie niet goed werkt...


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH waarom?!  :Mad:   :Frown: 
Het leven is NIET eerlijk *zucht*

----------


## christel1

Kiekske Raimun, als jij een berichtje krijgt, we landen op 19 september om 1u20 dan denk ik toch wel dat het de 19de is en niet de 20ste :-( dan hadden ze moeten sturen, we vertrekken de 19de en dan had ik het wel geweten dan ze maar de 20ste gingen landen... 
Bah niet echt uitgekafferd hoor, hen gewoon gezegd dat het 2 kiekens waren en dat ze zich moesten verontschuldigen of anders met de 1ste trein naar huis komen en mijn zoon heeft wel een lief berichtje terug gestuurd of ik hen toch wou komen halen hoor. Blijkbaar was hij eventjes geschrokken omdat ik zo boos was en 't was zijn vriendin die me het berichtje gestuurd had en niet hij zelf. 
Ik heb problemen op dit forum als ik met windows 8 werk, lukt me niet om iets te typen terwijl het op FB en andere sites wel lukt, ben een netbook aan het uittesten met de trialversie van windows 8 erop en het lukt me eerlijk gezegd al redelijk aardig. Maar als je met een smartphone kan werken is een netbook echt iets aangenaam om mee te werken en supersnel dat ding. Wel klein maar toch plezant om mee te werken hoor.... 
Verder zit ik nog altijd met die stomme spalk rond mijn hand maar ik kon kiezen ofwel ingipsen ofwel een spalk dus maar voor het laatste gekozen en ik kan het links en rechts gebruiken dus als ik mijn rechterhand nu eens overbelast kan ik gelijk dat spul daar aan doen en moet ik geen andere meer gaan kopen. 
En de zolderkamer is bijna klaar, enkel nog een paar details afwerken, iemand zin om me te komen helpen ? Raimun misschien ??? Die woont toch in België en ik heb een clevere man nodig want het is hoekberekening, hoe zaag ik mijn plinten in verstek zonder brokken te maken lol.... Maar ik zal toch echt blij zijn als het gedaan is hoor, nog een klein beetje geduld en dan komen de foto's maar het is echt al supermooi geworden voor een zolderkamer toch... Ik word een echte klusjesvrouw dus...

----------


## Raimun

@ Christel..
..zal ik maar van jou aannemen .." kiekske " ( ga niet zoeken hoor wat dat allemaal kan betekenen ! ).._je bedoelt toch 1 kiekske hé...._ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Verstek zagen !!....vrij eenvoudig  :Smile: 
echter...wij twee samen op dat zolderkamertje  :Frown: ..'k zou het je niet aanraden Christel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

...daarom : lees op onderstaande link ...

http://www.hoe-doe-je-dat.nl/handlei...tek-zagen.html - 21k - Gelijkwaardige pagina's

PS...neem je netbook mee naar boven  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel..... :Wink: 

Wat een gedoe he meid met al die toestanden van dat lichaam....je bent een dappere moedige vrouw...niet te soft voor de kinderen he?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
windows 8? enorm wennen lijkt mij....
doegieeeee sterkte met de brace etc.....
Liefsssssssssssss  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Raimun, in verstek zagen is niet moeilijk hoor, ik weet best hoe het moet maar ik heb iemand nodig die even handig is als ik. En die ja omgekeerd kan denken en redeneren en aftekenen enzo en de kinderen zijn daar niet zo'n krak in eerlijk gezegd.... Ik moet altijd erbij zijn want mijn zoon wou het dit weekend alleen doen, heb hem maar halt toegeroepen want dan weet ik zeker dat ik nog 10 meter van allerlei hoekjes mag gaan bijkopen. We (mijn ventje en ik) hebben hier in zijn huis alle profieltjes in verstek gezaagd zonder missers maar met mijn zoon ben ik er niet zo zeker van dat dit goed komt eerlijk gezegd. 
Heb vandaag een heel stuk bijgeslapen, was gisteren gaan slapen om kwart over tien, wat vroeg is voor mij, werd wakker om dik 9 uur, ventje is dan met de honden gaan wandelen en ik heb verder geslapen op de zetel tot dik 12 uur... de werken van de laatste weken zijn niet in mijn kouwe kleren gaan zitten dus nu eventjes rusten dat ik er niet volledig onder door ga. Straks naar het ziekenhuis naar de pijnarts, normaal was het gisteren maar ze hebben de afspraak verzet dus wordt het vandaag en dan horen wanneer ik de 1ste pijninfiltratie ga krijgen, hopelijk heel snel.... 
Elisa, windows 8 valt mee hoor, werken met een netbook is helemaal iets anders dan met een desktop of laptop maar ik ben redelijk clever dus dat komt wel slim :-) 
Kissies iedereen

----------


## sietske763

mijn toetsenbord correspondeert nog steeds niet met NGF,
dus verbeteren, verbeteren en verbeteren totdat ik er zat van ben......
en dat is NU.....

----------


## Raimun

@ Christel.............
Je zoekt iemand die "even handig" is als jij ?....wens je succes....ik kan er niet aan tippen !! :Wink: 

Dat " omgekeerd denken en redeneren " ...dat ligt me wel....ben ik zelfs vrij goed in !!
zolang het maar "averechts" is , ben ik de man die jij zoekt !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Aftekenen....ook geen probleem...
ik neem dan zo'n doorschjnend blaadje papier ..dan gaat het aftekenen zonder moeite :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ik had ook problemen met dit forum en ons ventje heeft er een andere internet browser opgezet nl google chrome want ik kon ook niks typen en ik zat ook te vloeken en nu loopt het terug vlot hoor, geen problemen meer mee. 
Raimun, zo handig ben ik nu ook niet hoor maar ik heb dikwijls mijn plan moeten trekken als alleenstaande vrouw met 2 kinderen en geen man in huis om klusjes te doen en dan leer je zo wat van alles. Heb ooit zo eens zelf mijn gasfornuis geïnstalleerd... had iemand een kachel zien installeren en een gasfornuis is juist hetzelfde, met teflon enzo en zeker niet terugdraaien of je hebt een gaslek.... 
En je mag altijd komen helpen hoor, we maken er een gezellige dag op zolder van, met een hapje en een drankje tussen het stof enzo, nee nee heb al wat opgeruimd want anders kan je niet deftig verven

----------


## sietske763

thanx Chris, voor de tip,
mijn man heeft nav jouw post ook google chrome erop gezet.....
en, verrek.....t lijkt te werken, 
heb ""dit verhaal"" al getypt zonder te verbeteren!

en Raimun....hoe gaat het met jouw toetsenbord......kan jij alweer typen..?

----------


## Luuss0404

ZO voor iedereen die VVD'er is, even de andere kant opkijken en dit bericht overslaan svp

GVD wat is onze burgemeester van de VVD toch een *piep piep piep piep piep*
Mijn dorp was NL nieuws, Belgisch nieuws en wereld nieuws (cnn, bbc, channel4, internet)... leuk zo'n publiek facebook feestje en wat daarachterna komt *zucht*
De burgemeester is echt niet goed bij zijn hoofd, hij riep op om niet te komen terwijl elk weldenkend mens weet dat er dan juist meer mensen komen, hij wou perse niks alternatiefs organiseren terwijl er wel artiesten ed wouden komen en er meerdere locaties beschikbaar waren om veel mensen op te vangen en als leuk cadeau moeten de inwoners van haren opdraaien voor alle gemaakte kosten... vriendelijk bedankt!  :Mad: 
Ik heb zaterdagochtend zijn pers conferentie gezien op tvnoord (NL), wat een dweil van een gast, echt deed mijn nekharen overeind staan en ik werd echt pissig op die gast... hopelijk houden de inwoners hier dat in hun achterhoofd bij een volgende gang naar de stembus! 
VVD is grootste partij hier, maar we komen laatste jaren steeds slechter in het nieuws (lokaal), ze blijken zakken vol geld verspild te hebben, louche deals te hebben gemaakt, handen boven elkaars hoofd te hebben gehouden, 't is een grote leugenaarsbende, stel criminelen  :Mad:   :Frown: 

Zo wat voelt dit goed zeg even afreageren  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss,
Meis ik wens je veel sterkte toe. Haren........... en idd jullie burgemeester is VVDer. Ik heb wel gedacht, man hoe kan je dat nu zeggen in de voordagen van het verjaarsdagfeestje in de media.!!!!!!!!!! Hij is behoorlijk naieff...... Jammer dat ie geen alternatief feestje gaf, zoals je net al zei...........Luuss. Wanneer zijn er weer gemeente verkiezingen???? Ik wens jou en je dorpsgenoten veel liefs en sterkte toe.

----------


## Raimun

> thanx Chris, voor de tip,
> mijn man heeft nav jouw post ook google chrome erop gezet.....
> en, verrek.....t lijkt te werken, 
> heb ""dit verhaal"" al getypt zonder te verbeteren!
> 
> en Raimun....hoe gaat het met jouw toetsenbord......kan jij alweer typen..?


_mijn toetsenbordleft og tijpenkan k al vanaf m'n 13°..Google Chrom..
gebruik ik .;weet ikveel al hoe lan ....
problem is dat dedatatransmissie naar NGF...mank loop ( zoals jullie kune zien denk ik !!!)
Ik en mijn toetstenbord zin van " goede will "....ht wordt ons evenwel niet rgn dank aangenon...( gdeeltelijk mar niet volleig  !!! 
Kan dus zijn dat ijn teksten i de toekomst beet "onnozel" (cfr Chrisel ) gaan ovrkomen !
helaas...doh......schiet niet op deze pianist _ 

ps. vertaling naar leesbare taal , op aanvraag  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Heel veel sterkte voor jou dorp zoals jij dat omschrijft....ik vindt het bujitengewoon traumatisch wat iedereen heeft moeten meemaken in Haren....alle goeds...
Liefsssssss ... :Smile:   :Wink: 

Raimun: zeg vadertje....had jij vannacht ruzie met je andere ik?  :Big Grin:  prettige dag....wat een storm he gisteravond? pfffffffffffffffff ik hoop dat niemand van jullie schade heeft...aan huis, auto, etc.....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Ja naief is die man zeker, meeste bewoners die ik sprak vinden zijn optreden onverstandig, dom, zwak, idioot en meer van die woorden. Maart 2014 zijn pas nieuwe verkiezingen helaas... dan zal dit voorval ook wel weer vergeten zijn en niet worden meegenomen naar de stembus evenals alle andere onzin die ze hier verkopen  :Frown: 

@ Raimun,
Hopelijk gaat de update van het forum helpen en zal alles weer "normaal" lopen...

@ Elisabeth,
Dankje  :Smile:  Rust was zaterdag weer terug hoor, alleen de burgemeester hier is een dweil en mensen vinden zijn beslissingen en optreden niet goed...

----------


## jolanda27

Ik mis iedereen hier op de site. Wilde ik gisterenavond weer eens ouderwets rondneuzen op de site. Kwam er helemaal niet door. Geen verbinding?  :Confused: Volgens de site was het druk, maar je kwam er helemaal niet door?
Jammer. 
Hoe is het met iedereen? :Confused: 
In ieder geval een hele fijne dag vandaag. Ik ga maar weer eens schilderen.  :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

Hier gaat het kut, dus ga ik weer van me af photoshoppen, 'rommelen' dus ... ik leef op pillen, thats all

----------


## christel1

Neetje, ik leef ook al bijna 3 weken op pillen, antibiotica en cortisone pillen, mijn hoest is wel al beter maar als het volgende week echt niet gestopt is moet er een ct-scan genomen worden van mijn longen volgens mijn huisarts assistente (is ook huisarts hoor in opleiding) dus broddelen we verder. 
Ben verschrikkelijk kut moe en weet niet of het van mijn longen is of van mijn hart, moet op 6 december naar de cardio dus dan weten we meer. Hopelijk zet die me daar niet op de fiets want zoals ik me nu voel donder ik daar af, val ik flauw en eindig ik op ICU. 
Morgen komen ze eindelijk mijn dak herstellen na een jaar van brieven schrijven en boze mails... Hopelijk zijn ze hier in de voormiddag zoals beloofd of die mannen krijgen echt met een boze heks te doen hoor, gegarandeerd (ben ik al). 
Deze morgen kwam ik van de dokter en staat er hier een auto voor mijn deur geparkeerd met een kwiet in die zat te wachten.... kwam kijken voor de herstelling van de deur van mijn berging en de folie van mijn raam maar mijn dochter wist van niks, ik ook niet (hadden niet gebeld voor een afspraak) en mijn dochter laat geen vreemde mannen binnen.... Hoe dom kan je zijn ? Voor hetzelfde geld was ik naar een vriendin gereden en was ik niet thuis gekomen na mijn doktersbezoek. En mijn gsm had ik niet bij, die was deze morgen plat en had ik niet meegenomen naar de HA. En dat is dan privé he..... ik hou mijn hart vast als ze de spoorwegen hier privé willen maken want dan neem ik echt geen trein meer met een veilig gevoel.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Jolanda,Neetje en Christel.....Joehoeeeeeeeeee ik zie dat jullie wat gepost hebben...ik mis onze vast kliek hier...hahahaha...ik heb net ook een beetje gemopperd...pfffffffffff 
zeg Jootje...ook ik kon hier gisteravond of de avond ervoor niet op gezondheidsforum komen...het was "te druk" stond er....grrrrrrrrr potverdikke dacht ik dan maar niet!!!!  :Mad:  vanmiddag maar weer eens geprobeerd om wat te typen, nog niet veel hoor...ik heb al 1 ding opgelost...ik schrolde helemaal naar beneden en daar zie je 2 dingen staan....je kunt de taal veranderen en datgene wat helemaal ,links staat.....ik had er staan: GZ5.0...ik drukte vervolgens op dat zwarte driehoekje en toen heb ik VB4 Default Style ingedrukt.....daarna voelde het een stuk vertrouwder aan (de site)...misschien een tip Jolanda???????  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

effe een korte reactie...
Jolanda: Succes met schilderen....ook ik moet erg wennen en ik "mis" iedereen hier....

Neetje: Rommel maar weer verder, het valt niet mee altijd,...sterkte met al je medicijnen...wel de goede slikken he? 

Christel: Heel veel sterkte met je ledematen en alle pijn....Hoera, ze komen je dak repareren...ik hoop dat alles goed komt en dat je niet weer "kwaad" hoeft te worden...af en toe voor heks spelen is prima hoor!!!! dat moet gewoon...uren en dagen moet je wachten op hulp....bah..niet fijn....wat is kwiet eigenlijk.....een persoon die niet gewenst is?  :Stick Out Tongue:  hou je haaks...

dag Allemaal....Liefs en een stevige knuffel......doegieeeeeeeee ...tot de volgende keer...

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Wat fijn dat je er weer bent.  :Wink:  Ik heb je gemist. Het is inderdaad prettiger en de irritante reclame is ook meteen weg. Hele goede tip van jou.
Dank je wel.  :Big Grin: 
Hoop dat je toch nog eens vaker komt hoor.  :Wink:  Fijne avond nog, liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Jootje....gaat het allemaal een beetje?  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik moet wel elke keer als ik op gezondheidsforum kom, " opnieuw " naar beneden schrollen en dan VB4 Default Style aanklikken want elke keer dat ik uitlog gaat deze schijnbaar automatisch naar GZ5.0...maar enfin dat houd misschien ook nog wel eens op....hoe gaat het met je schilderstukken, waar ben je nu mee bezig?ik zie op dit moment een mooie lucht buiten, vanaf de 5e verdieping kan ik dat goed zien....eerst trekken er grijze wolken voorbij en nu zie ik de zon enigzins schijnen, heel vredig, het is nog droog buiten op dit moment....zeg lieve Jo, ik wens je een goede, rustige, fijne dag en avond toe...
Warme groeten van Elisa... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ik wil meer privacy hier......
of zou ik wat kunnen uitschakelen...?? Neetje!!!!!???? expert????
alles wat ik doe komt via mn profiel tevoorschijn...
dus als ik elisa wat typ...kan bv jo denken....wanneer krijg ik een bericht....hahaha, bij wijze van spreken,
::vroeger"" kon je het ook wel zien, maar moest je er wat voor doen,
en alles wat je gepost hebt (ben niet even trots op alles wat ik neerkalk....later dan)is via profiel te zien, en evt acties op t forun dus ook, en al mn MC vrienden krijgen bericht...
maar voor een belangstellende dus ook.....die hoeven maar 1 actie te verrichten en ze kunnen heel lang je volgen.
heb hierover een pm gestuurd naar leontien, ik denk dat ik mo antwoord krijg.
dat is dus nu nog het enige nadeel hier....maar wel een heeeeel groot nadeel, omdat ik nu goed uitkijk wat ik vertel.......voor de rest went het al wat, maar voor 100 euro zou ik direct teruggaan naar de oude setting.

nou verder heb ik vandaag niets te mopperen......

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Ja, ik moet ook eerst naar beneden scrollen om dat aan te klikken, maar ik vind dat wel een stuk prettiger zonder reclame moet ik zeggen én rustiger, zonder dat gewemel voor je ogen.  :Wink:  Alleen dat licht, blijf ik naar vinden. 
Ik ben een stilleven aan het schilderen, een ontbijt, ha, ha, zie je het voor je? Zo'n ouderwetse blauw geblokte theedoek, ontbijtbord, met lekker broodje, kaas erop, kop thee erbij, wat kruimels. Is een goede oefening, om er weer in te komen. Het gaat wel aardig.  :Wink: 
Maar nu ben ik druk met de kerstkaarten, dus moet het ontbijt even wachten. 
Wolkenluchten, die kunnen prachtig zijn, ik zie jou al wegdromen op de 5e verdieping op zoek naar de prins op het witte paard, ha, ha. Maar zonder gekheid, mij lijkt dat wel wat hebben, van zo'n hoogte kun je de wolken mooi bekijken.  :Big Grin:  Jij ook een hele fijne dag, dag lieverd.  :Wink: 
@ Sietske, ik moet ook wel zeggen dat ik het raar vind, dat je bij iedereen kunt meekijken wat een ander schrijft. Dan maar op je tellen passen.  :Frown:  
Ik weet niet of dit veranderd kan worden, we wachten maar af.  :Confused: 
Jij ook nog een hele fijne dag, doei  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Laatst kwam ik tot 'n eigenaardige vaststelling :  :Frown: 

Mensen van mijn leeftijd lijken veel ouder dan ik.  :Confused: 

Ik kwam een oude klasgenoot tegen en die was zo oud geworden dat hij mij niet meer herkende.
Ik moest nog aan dat arme mens denken vanmorgen, terwijl ik mij stond te scheren .

Ik zag mezelf in de spiegel en ik dacht: 
"Verdraaid, die spiegels zijn ook niet meer van zon goede kwaliteit als vroeger". :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Raimun, 
Volgens mij hoort dit meer bij; positieve ervaringen. Jij bent wel een grapjas. 
Jou dag is weer goed zeker?  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag heeft onze logé deftig op mijn zenuwen gewerkt.... morgen examen Engels en hij kon zich geen half uur na elkaar concentreren en ja dan begin ik te zagen en is hij ook niet meer gelukkig maar tante ook niet dus pfff morgen beter hoop ik

----------


## Ronald68

Van de week weer eens de strijd aangegaan met Ziggo (kabel exploitant) Ze beloven van alles, maar helaas.......
Ook goed nieuws, mijn 4 telefoontjes leverden wel twee creditnota's van respectievelijk 20 en 30 Euro en nadat de versterker maar opgestuurd was ook eindelijk uitzending gemist.

----------


## Elisabeth9

is alles nou goed gekomen? heb je geld betaald of teruggekregen van Ziggo....Ronald...wat een gezeur soms, daarom ben ik nog niet overgestapt naar drie in 1....pfffff ik hoop dat jij nu Dik tevreden bent!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

alleen mijn telefoon is niet van Ziggo....misschien in het nieuwe jaar dat ik eens de boel moet veranderen...ik weet het nog niet....Groeten

ps: Raimun...ha,ha....kijk terug in de spiegel van 20 jaar terug....dan zie je toch een leuke vent....ha,ha...maar inderdaad sommige mensen van je eigen leeftijd " kunnen " er veel ouder uitzien.....dus heb jij geluk jongeman....doegieeeee :Embarrassment:  leuk....

----------


## Ronald68

Uiteindelijk alles weer ok. Zelf de boel werkend gemaakt. Vrijdag kreeg ik mijn eerste versterker toegestuurd en heb die zaterdag aangesloten. Vandaag kwam nummer 2 binnen. Ik kan nu in totaal nog 5 tv's extra aansluiten. Maar 6 is in eerste instantie wel genoeg.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo allemaal, wil iemand nog afreageren????? haha...vandaag niet, ik ben in een goede bui....
fijne dag/week/maand...het geld is wel eerder op he deze maand denk ik!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

Goedeavond IEDER  :Wink:  Raar ..maar ieder is hier in winterslaap denk ik ..... :Confused:  waar zijn jullie ???? Ik ben ook wel een tijdje weggeweest ...wel op afstand meegelezen ....alléé veel te lezen was er niet  :Frown:  ik kan toch niet naar mezelf schrijven ...... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  of wie weet ..is dat ook een goeie therapie ... ... hihi ..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Wakker worden ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Aan ieder een fijn en warm weekend ...bij mij daaraan geen gebrek .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: knuffel :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Ha Suske, 

We zitten nog niet in onze winterslaap hoor, don't panic. Ben gewoon maar moe.... en ik zou wel liefst in een holleken willen kruipen om te slapen eerlijk gezegd. Ons treze is nog altijd naar werk aan het zoeken, overal hoort ze dat ze wel geschikt is maar geen ervaring heeft, om te ontploffen natuurlijk en ja dat het crisis is he ? Bedrijven nemen nog moeilijk mensen aan momenteel. En ze heeft ook te weinig zelfvertrouwen, dan zegt ze mijn frans is minder goed en als ze het haar dan laten praten dan vinden ze allemaal dat ze heel goed frans spreekt, 't is toch een geit zelle soms. En het is hier terug aan het sneeuwen, om gek te worden dus. 
Nog een dikke knuffel en k zal wel es bellen volgende week xxx

----------


## Neetje

Ben dr nog hoor

----------


## Raimun

Vermoedelijk zijn we allemaal van op " afstand " de zaak aan 't bekijken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ik heb althans genoten van de sneeuw !
Mijn " latten " van onder het stof gehaald en 'n beetje gaan skiën en langlaufen !! 
Eerlijk gezegd , was het meestal " lang-laufen " .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , in de sneeuw spelen(m.a.w. vallen  :Smile:  ) enz..
het" kind " blijft er in zitten blijkbaar !! 
In feite moet dat kunnen ...en het deed nog deugd ook !! 
De "opwarmertjes" nadien deden nog meer deugd ...soms wel " teveel ". :Wink: ...
maar ja..de pret duurt niet lang ...'t is alweer aan 't dooien hier . 

Dus : kom nu maar allemaal van achter die warme kachel , uit die luie zetel uit !! en laat eens iets van jullie horen !!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Net van achter de kachel geweest Raimun en gaan wandelen met de honden, lekker drassig hoor, nog zo wat platte sneeuw die er ligt, geef mij dan maar liever de echte.... 
Ik erger me dood aan het forum, elke keer als ik een reactie wil plaatsen moet ik zo een dom getal in letters invoeren eer ik ergens kan op antwoorden, helemaal niet leuk meer te noemen. Van als de nieuwe "look" er gekomen is loopt het hier wat in het honderd, er blijven mensen weg dus en dat is helemaal niet leuk en om de 5 sec komt er hier auto saved op precies of ik kan zelf niet saven als ik iets wil saven, niet leuk meer. 
Verder een fijne zondag nog gewenst en hou het veilig en hou jullie recht waar er nog sneeuw ligt

----------


## jolanda27

Daar ben ik weer eens. Ik mis de vertrouwde garde hier wel. Dat akelige licht vind ik nog steeds een obstakel.  :Frown: 
@ Raimun, fijn dat je je goed vermaakt hebt in de sneeuw. Wordt je lekker fris van. 
@ Neetje, goed dat je je even meld, ha,ha. Natuurlijk ben jij er nog. Hoe is het met je? 
@ Christel, ik zie dat ook regelmatig voorbijkomen, auto saved, weet ook niet wat daarmee is. Gelukkig kan ik wel gewoon posten. Toch evengoed fijn dat je nog steeds van de partij bent. Hoe gaat het met jou afgezien van je ergenissen?
@ Elisabeth, hee waar ben je? We missen je hier. Waar is onze positievo?
@ Sietske, ook foetsie, ben je druk met het vrijwilligerswerk of even bij aan het tanken? Dat is uiteraard ook belangrijk.
@ Gelukkig houdt Suske ons bij de les. Nee, ik ben nog niet ingedut, hoewel, ha, ha.  :Big Grin: 
Ben benieuwd hoe het met Dotito gaat, en Gossie. Aan jullie denk ik ook. 
Hopenlijk gaan er weer meer reageren. Liefs allemaal.  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

:Smile: 

Nja, ik word weer een beetje aan mijn lot overgelaten (zo noemt men dat toch?) zodra ik geen initiatief neem om contact te leggen. Ik snap best dat 'men' het druk heeft met hun 'eigen' dingetjes, maar ik zou zo graag onderdeel willen zijn van hun dingetjes.

Rugklachten en been linkerflank nog steeds aanwezig, lastig om ermee te leven, maar de dagen vliegen voorbij en ik ben er nog steeds. Gisteren was een 'speciale' dag, iets wat deel uit maakt van die film. Ik sla dan dicht he, ga staren en piekeren en de vraagtekens verschijnen dan weer op mijn netvlies.

Ik ga door met mijn eigen leven, daar ligt het probleem niet. Ik sta net als iedereen 's ochtends op en ga 's avonds weer naar bed ... 

Deze week is mij opgevallen dat 2012 zo enorm snel voorbij gegaan is, ik weet amper nog wat ik gedaan heb al die tijd. Vage shit ... soort van roes aan me voorbij gegaan.

Afreageren? Doe ik (voorlopig) niet meer, kost me teveel energie. Voorzie alleen wel n psychisch probleem vanwege het verliezen van vertrouwen in mijn beide hulpverleners. Ik zit bij de verkeerde zorgverzekeraar voor hun, dus merkte ik al eerder dat ze mij anders benaderen. Ik ben niet meer winstgevend voor hun ... geld, geld, geld ... 

In februari 2 wortelkanaalbehandelingen op de agenda staan, daar maak ik me niet druk om.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lieve vrienden....

We laten het inderdaad allemaal wat afweten maar in elk huis is er wel iets en niet te vergeten dat deze site ons veel zweetdruppels heeft gekost...ik begrijp dat men moet veranderen en met de tijd meegaan maar ik "haat" het soms wel!  :Stick Out Tongue: , maar enfin een verandering hier dat begrijp ik wel!!!... ook Microsoft heeft de macht in handen en straks moeten we Skype toelaten, ik heb dat nog niet, maar op een goede dag binnenkort moet je wel meedoen anders werkt je pc niet meer...walgelijk zoveel macht!!!! ....tja....
zeg Neetje ben je al behandeld voor je wortelkanalen? sterkte hoor....

Raimun ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat...wat enorm leuk dat je de latten hebt ondergebonden en hebt genoten van de sneeuw..het is prachtig natuurlijk....dank voor het meelezen en je bedankjes links en rechts...je bent een lieverd.... :Stick Out Tongue:  je begrijpt inmiddels wel hoe dit "vrouwvolk" in elkaar steekt....hahahahahahaha  :Wink:  ik zal mijn best doen om elke dag eventjes te verschijnen, het is fijn om dat met "deze" vrienden van MediCity te delen ons verdriet/zorgen/vreugde/en tegenvallers/en de Liefde van onze medeburgers... :Embarrassment: 

ik zit achter de pc op deze site, ik had allang willen douchen maar vandaag neem "ik" iets meer de tijd voor mijzelf want ik ben gewoon moe!!!!! en schrijven is fijn....
dag Allemaal....Liefs en een goede dag gewenst.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Mag het iets positiefs zijn ook ? Heb daarnet verse frieten gemaakt met steak en peperroomsaus en sla en tomaten. 
Heb vandaag wel heel mijn living, keuken enzo een grondige poetsbeurt gegeven, ramen gepoetst, binnen buiten, geschuurd, gedweild... dus nu doet mijn rug wel pijn en ben ik serieus moe. Dochter moet haar kamer nog afwerken, de jongens mogen de afwas doen want mama/tante ziet het niet meer zitten. Mijn werkdag heeft lang genoeg geduurd, dacht ik toch ? Nog een fijne avond iedereen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha Christel: ja leuk nieuws is heerlijk om te horen.. :Stick Out Tongue: ...meid, meid, wat heb jij fantastisch lekker gekookt voor de jongelui en jezelf....potdikke meid jammer dat ik niet vlakbij je woonde want dan melde ik mij aan voor een zalig diner bij jou...
na al dat gepoets ben je bekaf maar je mag trots zijn op jezelf....haha, natuurlijk ben je kapot, maar soppen en schoonmaken maken de hersenpan schoon, en als je kwaad zou zijn helpt dat ook prima....
dagggggggggggggg lieve Christel..... :Big Grin: 
neem vandaag een rustdag....

Liefssssssssssssssss

----------


## christel1

Te laat Elisabeth, heb vandaag mijn kamer gepoetst, moest ook eens gebeuren maar nu doe ik vandaag niks meer behalve koken natuurlijk, mijn varkentjes krijgen heel graag vers eten van mama/tante en je had gerust mogen aanschuiven want er waren nog frieten en steak over, ik kook altijd te veel. Ik moet zien wanneer mijn jongens thuis komen. Woensdag is koffiedag bij de buurvrouw, ik zal eerst maar een doos koekjes gaan halen ter compensatie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteravond had ik overlast van mijn bovenburen.(ghanezen)..tot 23.00 uur flink lawaai zodat ik mij niet meer kon concentreren op de film die ik aan het kijken was..ik kreeg weer dat akelige gevoel van vorig jaar toen de overlast teveel werd....daarna ben ik de hond gaan uitlaten en een aantal mannen stonden buiten waarvan 1 persoon enorm liep te schelden en te schoppen tegen de pui van de flat aan...ik was niet bang maar ik ben via de zijdeur met Bhody gegaan om de laatste ronde te doen...ik was goed kwaad...
vanmorgen heb ik de Woningbouwvereniging gebeld met mijn klacht....over een weekje praten we verder en gaan we evalueren..ondertussen zal ik de klacht op papier zetten heb ik toegezegd....vandaag voel ik mij beter en laat alles relativeren...ik zal van de week zien hoe het gaat en zal een dagboekje bijhouden... :Stick Out Tongue:  

Christel...je was druk meid...denk aan je rug....leuk bij de buurvrouw bijpraten dat is altijd een goede ontspanning....enig... :Embarrassment:  prettige dag verder....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik wordt effe "schijtziek" van die bende hier....ben ik even niet aanwezig, (maar wel ingelogd) en ik ben bezig iets te schrijven op een site, en daarna wordt je er dus gewoon eraf gebonjourd....gatverdamme...ik ben pisnijdig....klotezooi  :Mad:  ik ga weg, ik ben hier zat van...

----------


## christel1

Wat scheelt er Elisa ? problemen hier of op een ander ? Stuur me anders een PB'tje dikke knuffel

----------


## Raimun

> Ik wordt effe "schijtziek" van die bende hier....ben ik even niet aanwezig, (maar wel ingelogd) en ik ben bezig iets te schrijven op een site, en daarna wordt je er dus gewoon eraf gebonjourd....gatverdamme...ik ben pisnijdig....klotezooi  ik ga weg, ik ben hier zat van...


Elisabethje , meisje toch.....maak je niet zo boos ..dat helpt toch niet  :Embarrassment: 

Denk dan maar ::
_Liefde overwint alles, het geeft ons "de kracht" om verder te gaan_!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedenmorgen lieve Christel en Raimun en de onzichtbare anderen..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Woehaaaaaaaaaaaaa, excuseer lieve mensen...ik werd gisteren toch een partijtje nijdig!!!!! hahahahahahaha...ehhh ik geneer mij een klein beetje. :EEK!: ..ik zal het uitleggen...ik ben op niemand hier boos hoor, welnee daar heb ik weinig last van en anders zeg ik dat openlijk...geen gekronkel, dan val ik aan als een tijgertje...pffff  :Wink:  ik was een verhaaltje aan het schrijven op de site van : ik ben te dun...vervolgens ging de telefoon, en nadien liet ik de hond uit en toen bemerkte ik dat ik mijn verhaaltje nog open stond en dat wilde ik netjes afmaken...nadat het klaar was drukte ik op de knop van "verzenden" en in het engels gaf de pc aan dat ik opnieuw moest inloggen...grrrrrrrrrrrrr welverdraaid dacht ik en schreef in woede datgene wat hierboven staat...niet fraai, maar zo was mijn stemming!!! excuus MediCity...ik maak een kleine knieval... :Smile:  later dacht ik er over na toen ik rustig werd en bedacht dat het waarschijnlijk mijn eigen browser is ( zeg je dat zo?) die mij na een uur afmeld ergens op een site, dat heb ik denk ik zelf opgegeven....pfffffffffffffffffff ...weer wat geleerd...een Ferrari kan een topsnelheid maken in een paar seconden....mijn woede kwam ook plotseling zeer snel...wauw...ik gooi het een beetje op de overgang periode want ik ben zelden in mijn leven in zo'n korte seconden tijd kwaad geworden.... :Embarrassment:  voortaan zal ik afsluiten en een paar uurtjes later weer terugkomen....uiteindelijk toen ik in de stoel lag van de schoonheidsspecialiste en zij mijn huid een oppepper gaf, en ik in alle rust naar muziek luisterde toen ik een maskertje op had, kwam er een "weldadige" rust over mij heen.... en WEGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG was mijn hyper gedoe...einde verhaal!!!! dagggggggggg ,lieverds...Dikke Knuffel van mij voor het medeleven.... :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

..vandaag voel ik mij weer gerustgesteld ...
want als ons Elisabeth uit hare slof schiet ..vervolgens de wegen onveilig maakt met hare Ferrari .. :Frown: 
..dan is het oppassen geblazen .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
gelukkig heeft die schoonheidsspecialiste haar 'n maskertje opgezet ( carnaval is wel voorbij !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )
Wat al kan helpen om te kalmeren hé !! 
Feit is : die dikke knuffel en bijhorende smakkers maken mijn weekend SUPER Elisabeth  :Embarrassment: 
Dank je wel  :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

Rij ik na mijn bezoek aan de psychiater met mijn Tomos door de binnenstad van Delft, word ik staande gehouden door 2 agentjes ... weg bestemd voor wandelaars en fietsers, dus ik dacht dat ik met mijn snorfiets daar ook mag rijden ... Niet dus, bekeuring aan me broek van *90 euro*

Tyfuszooi

----------


## christel1

Wablieft ? Zijn die helemaal gek geworden in NL ? Hier bij ons is het meestal fietsen en snorfietsen toegelaten maar ja bij jullie kan dat natuurlijk anders zijn maar dat vind ik er wel helemaal over hoor, geloof me. Maar 90 euro dat is er helemaal over hoor pfff

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Wat een kloothommels zeg....een waarschuwing was coulanter geweest!!!! gatver...jammer van je euri's.... :Frown:

----------


## Neetje

Ik bleef heel correct tegen die man, op zo 'n moment ben je echt afhankelijk van de stemming van betreffende agent die bij 'n goed humeur een waarschuwing kan geven en het daarbij laat. Ik was verdomme 25 mtr voorbij de 'grens van fietsers/auto verbod' op weg naar een foto studio van een oude bekende ... ik ben 'n goedsul maar zat nog met mijn hoofd bij de psychiater ... je kan geloof ik beter een echte misdaad plegen voor dat geld  :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Als ik die agent tegen kom dan krijgt hij van mij een pak slaag met mijn plastic hamer!!!!  :Big Grin:  woehaaaaaaaaaaaa niet leuk Neetje...

toch een prettig weekend mop...doegieeeeeee een Knuffel dan maar... :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Héhé ...Elisa ...ik wil jou mijn houten hamer uitlenen hoor  :Wink: .... dat komt sterker aan ......gekregen verleden jaar met mijne verjaardag ......om sommige personen eens een klop te geven ...als hun ego te sterk werkt ...haha .... :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: hahaha die is grappig Suske....je hebt gelijk verstandige dame...met een "houten" hamer richt je meer schade aan....maar ik ben bescheiden, dus vandaar dat plastic...eens gewonnen op de kermis, ook heerlijk als de pc het niet doet wat "IK" wil of iets anders....maar ik heb het weggegeven maar denkbeeldig ram ik altijd nog met dat ding... :Wink:  dag lieverd ik hoop dat het redelijk goed gaat met jezelf ennn je gezin...leuk dat je altijd wat meeleest...dank je....fijne dag Suske, eveneens voor je man en kinderen..... :Embarrassment: 
Liefsssssssssss

----------


## christel1

Ben toch een beetje boos, niet op iemand van hier hoor, op 4 maart mocht mijn dochter beginnen werken maar na een week is ze ermee gestopt. De baas wou enkel een schoon poppemieke naast hem waar hij mee kon uitpakken. Zij heeft wel het diploma van marketing en communicatie, hij was boekhouder en had zichzelf uitgeroepen tot marketing directeur dus ja eigenlijk kende hij niets van het werk. 
Hij was ook heel erg vervelend naar haar toe, om de 10 minuten ça va ça va, bon bon en een knipoogje ? En ook altijd de deur voor haar open doen, nee daarvoor is ze geen 24 geworden en heeft ze lang genoeg gestudeerd. Sommigen zullen dat wel heel vriendelijk vinden maar echt, met zo'n man kan je geen 9 uur gaan samen zitten op een bureau zonder contact met andere collega's. Nu ja deze week is ze wel al 4 keer mogen gaan solliciteren, morgen mag ze nog naar een bedrijf voor een 2de gesprek, nu met de CEO en hopelijk geven ze haar daar een kans. 
Als ze gaat voor een functie naar haar diploma heeft ze spijtig genoeg niet genoeg ervaring, gaat ze onder haar diploma ja dan is ze over gediplomeerd. Man man, miserie miserie, ze gaat toch niet solliciteren als de job haar niet aanstaat of zo ? En wat is er mis met laag beginnen en hoog eindigen ? Vroeger deed iedereen het toch zo ? Dus aub brandt morgen allemaal een kaars, ze wil werken, ze wil geld verdienen, een huis kopen, gaan samen wonen en binnen een paar jaar aan kinderen denken :-)

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo iedereen, even een update. Weinig hier geweest, veel bij schoonmoeder geweest en afgelopen vrijdag en zaterdag bij een vriendin geweest om even bij te tanken.
Was heel fijn dat bezoek bij mijn vriendin. s'Avonds nog bij mijn ouders op bezoek geweest en toen we eindelijk moe en voldaan naar bed gingen, werd mijn man niet goed.
HAP gebeld, een heel gedoe geweest, blijkt hij nierstenen te hebben. Wat was ik ongerust, hij mankeert nooit iets, dus waren wel angstige uren. Gelukkig gaat het nu een stuk beter met hem. Ik moet weer even een pas op de plaats maken. Allemaal laten bezinken. Ben ik blij dat ik thuis was (ga ook eens voor de eerste keer een nachtje van huis!)
Zo zie je maar weer. Het lijkt wel of soms alles tegelijk komt, maar ik ben zó opgelucht dat het zijn hart niet was. 
Wens iedereen het allerbeste, even geen fut om overal op te reageren. Liefs.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Lieve Jolanda...heerlijk dat je bij je vriendin bent geweest, even in een andere omgeving kan goed zijn voor je geest, gewoon beregezellig.... :Embarrassment:  buitengewoon angstig dat jou man kort erna deze nierstenen kreeg...fijn dat hij al medicatie heeft gekregen zoals ik dat las van jou, hopenlijk slaat dit spoedig aan...ik wens jou en je man heel veel sterkte toe, hij met zijn pijnen en jij als vrouw/verzorgster....brrrrrrrr ik schreef je gisteren een pm maar die kwam niet over, waarschijnlijk weer mijn volle pm? ik heb al snel wat gedumpt, moet ik dus in de gaten houden....maar het weekend zal ik het opnieuw proberen...daggggggggg heel veel sterkte...
Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:  als je druk bent kun je niet iedereen wat schrijven, neem je tijd dat doe ik ook al wat geregelder....doegie :Stick Out Tongue:  

dag Raimun, prettig weekend...

----------


## Quincy2010

Beste mensen,

Ondanks al het balen wat ik hier lees wens ik jullie fijne paasdagen en als het leven K**T od SH*T is, of er zit veel pijn, probeer er toch iets van te maken.
Balen is goed, maar niet meer dan een paar uren en dan weer vooruit kijken.
Probeer je uit te strekken in het NU, want NU is niet gisteren en ook niet morgen en pijn in je lichaam wil vaak iets van jezelf vertellen.

Een warme groet en sterke en goede moed :Smile: 

Quincy

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Quincy...dank voor je goede wensen....lief van jou...

Feestdagen zijn immmer confronterend in elke vorm soms...Leven in het " NU " je hebt volkomen gelijk, ik heb er ook een boek van, maar dat leest wat moeizaam dus ligt dat ding "nu" te verstoffen... :Stick Out Tongue: 
maar vandaag schijnt de zon en is het weer een normale door de weekse dag, dus dat is fijn......namate we ouder worden komt meer het besef dat we per dag alles moeten gaan bekijken terwijl toen ik jonger was alles heel breed bekeek....
giga balen hoort er soms bij, maar zoals je zegt mag het niet te lang duren want dat kost je veel energie, ...mee eens.. :Embarrassment: 
fijne dag....
Groeten....Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi Elisabeth,

Ik geef je groot gelijk dat de feestdagen confronterend kunnen zijn hoe dan ook, dat ervaren wij ook, maar toch moet je er op je eigen manier wat van maken en hetgeen je confronteert even ter harte nemen van 'het zij zo".
Daarna weer in de gezelligheid van je gezin of familie verkeren en de gezonde energieën met elkaar delen.
Als je ouder wordt dan lijkt de weg smaller te worden en daarmee bedoel ik dat meer bewust wordt van je gedrag en dat je er ook meer aan moet werken om tot wijsheid te komen, want dat behoort bij het ouder worden.
Dat is het goed om in het NU te leven en niet in het gisteren of morgen, dat geeft op die smalle weg een goed overzicht.

Hartelijke groet,  :Big Grin: 

Quincy.

----------


## jolanda27

Heb ik net een heel verhaal ingetypt valt de site weg. Grrr..... nu geen fut meer om opnieuw te beginnen. Laatst had ik ook al dat ik enkele keren niet op de site kon komen. 
Iedereen zonnige groeten en tot een volgende keer.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

Idem ....deze voormiddag ....ook een gans verhaal ....plots viel de site weg ....foetsie ....ook geen goesting om terug een verhaal te schrijven ....daagggg ....knuffeeeeeelllllllllllllll  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach lady's wat akelig dat jullie mooie woorden in het luchtledige zijn verdwenen doordat de pc plotseling andere dingen doet...toch bedankt.. :Big Grin:  Groetjes....

----------


## Quincy2010

Hallo allemaal,

Kan gebeuren, gewoon weer opnieuw beginnen of je verhaal eerst op een word-document schrijven en dat een kopie in dit vakje zetten.
Dan loop je dit risico niet. :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

Als je met Firefox werkt, kun je Lazarus toevoegen. Dat is een Add-On (of Plug-In, ik weet de officiële term niet, maar het komt op hetzelfde neer).

Lazarus onthoudt alles wat je typt. Als de site wegvalt, of zelfs als je hele PC crasht, ja zelfs als de stroom uitvalt, dan onthoudt Lazarus toch al je typewerk. Hooguit de laatste tien seconden of zo zijn echt weg, de rest is er nog. Als jou zo'n ramp overkomt, ga je zodra dat weer kan opnieuw naar die site, je klikt met je rechtermuisknop ergens in het (nu lege) tekstvak, en je kiest vervolgens voor "haal tekst terug met Lazarus". En floep!, alles staat er weer.

Of er voor andere browsers (Internet Explorer, Google Chrome, Opera, Lynx, ...) ook zoiets bestaat, durf ik niet te zeggen. Misschien dat iemand anders daar een vergelijkbare tip voor heeft.

----------

